# ulmer touren thread (Teil 2)



## Funsportler (15. November 2009)

_Dieses Thema ist die Fortsetzung von http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=136186_



kommando99 schrieb:


> Ist ja ********. Hat der Verkäufer Dir vorher (falsche) Bilder geschickt?


Die Bilder waren zu ungenau, als das ich die Details hätte erkennen können. Nächstel mal bestehe ich auf Großaufnahmen. Wir hatten aber unmißverständlichen Email-Kontakt. Ich zitier es einfach---die Anzeige und Namen nenn ich vorerst nicht, solang ich noch die Hoffnung habe, dass er die Sachen zurücknimmt. 



> _soweit ich das jetzt verstanden habe, hat die VR-Nabe 110mmm/20 mm
> Durchmesser, die HR-Nabe 135 mm Breite und 12mm Durchmesser. Da ich eine
> 12mm Steckachse hinten habe, wäre es mir wichtig, dass ich diese verwenden
> kann. Deswegen sollte die Achse deiner HR-Nabe abziehbar sein, ohne dass
> ...


----------



## Aitschie (15. November 2009)

Grüße aus dem heute mal sonnigen Fichtelgebirge, 9° (in kurzen Hosen!!!) einigermaßen trockene Trails haben uns nen genialen Tag geschenkt.





und unser neuestes Spielzeug haben wir dann auch gleich noch getestet, n entfesselten Blitz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsportler (17. November 2009)

Wer will denn jetzt wann Biken? Sollen wir alle morgen gehen oder hält noch jemand an dem heutigen Termin fest ?


----------



## Juli-D (17. November 2009)

ich wär morgen auf jeden Fall dabei


----------



## chickenway-user (17. November 2009)

Ich kann morgen nicht - aber heut tagsüber. Und die Sonne scheint. Das ist mir fast so lieb wie euch zu treffen...

Ich denk also ich werd den Sonnenschein nutzen.


----------



## Funsportler (17. November 2009)

Gut, in dem Fall morgen. Wo sollen wir uns treffen und wann ? 
5  Liftfasssäule ?


----------



## bax75 (17. November 2009)

Boaaa! Der UTT ist geteilt!!! 

Da hat man grad mal knapp 10000 Beiträge und schon wird er geteilt. TseTseTse


----------



## DJT (17. November 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Grüße aus dem heute mal sonnigen Fichtelgebirge, 9° (in kurzen Hosen!!!) einigermaßen trockene Trails haben uns nen genialen Tag geschenkt.



Hui! Und Sebastian war auch dabei.
Hat er hinterher noch gewusst das er auch mitgefahren ist? 
Späßle, hihi
Freut mich wenn's ihm wieder gutgeht!


----------



## chickenway-user (17. November 2009)

Ja, Schweinerei sowas. Dabei hätten wir grad fast die 400. Seite feiern können...

Hab heut mal wieder meine Beine dreckig machen können, nicht nur die Hose. Allerdings saugt der feuchte Boden gewaltig Geschwindigkeit aus der Sache und meine Motivation ist grad auch nicht so optimal. Zeit für nen Winterschlaf...


----------



## Aitschie (17. November 2009)

bax75 schrieb:


> Boaaa! Der UTT ist geteilt!!!



Genau: *PROTEST!!!!*  



DJT schrieb:


> Hui! Und Sebastian war auch dabei.
> Hat er hinterher noch gewusst das er auch mitgefahren ist?
> Späßle, hihi
> Freut mich wenn's ihm wieder gutgeht!



Der fährt bereits seit rund nem Monat wieder...und das Schlimme: zwei Monate absolutes Nichtstun haben seiner Form nicht geschadet  
Aber: am Sonntag hats ihn wieder gemault, diesmal auf den rechten Hintern  Jetzt hat er n riesen Hämatom am Ar***


----------



## junkyjerk (17. November 2009)

wat ist denn hier los? der utt geteilt?

@funsportler: schreib den betreiber der homepage hier an und melde das vergehen des verkäufers. dann sollte das noch ein gutes ende nehmen.

@aitschie: schöne grüsse an den sebastian. schön, ihn wieder aufm rad zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsportler (17. November 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wat ist denn hier los? der utt geteilt?
> 
> @funsportler: schreib den betreiber der homepage hier an und melde das vergehen des verkäufers. dann sollte das noch ein gutes ende nehmen.
> 
> @aitschie: schöne grüsse an den sebastian. schön, ihn wieder aufm rad zu sehen.



Habe ich vorher bereits gemacht. Gestern habe ich bei der Polizei in einem 
Onlineformular nachgehakt, warte aber noch auf eine Antwort. Wenn er weiterhin nicht einlenkt, stelle ich am Wochenende eine Strafanzeige.

Bist du morgen dabei ??


----------



## kommando99 (17. November 2009)

Fürs MTB kann ich mich momentan auch nicht motivieren. Zur Zeit habe ich eher wieder das Laufen für mich entdeckt. Über den Winter werden jetzt erstmal fleißig km per pedes gesammelt...


----------



## junkyjerk (17. November 2009)

@funsportler: kann ich nicht sagen, der regen die ganze zeit, das macht nicht grad lust auf outdoor. im moment bin ich beim sportstudium ziemlich viel indoor beschäftigt, montags 3h geräteturnen, dienstags 1,5h schwimmen, 1,5h geräteturnen, 1,5h unihockey, mittwoch 1,5h geräteturnen... hat zwar alles nix mit biken zu tun, aber wenigstens kann ich jetzt nen salto rückwärts aufm grosstrampolin..


----------



## DJT (17. November 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ... aber wenigstens kann ich jetzt nen salto rückwärts aufm grosstrampolin..



Dann wissen wir ja jetzt wer im nächsten UTT-Film der Hauptakteur ist.
Musst nur noch Dein 301 an dich ranhängen beim Salto


----------



## Tobsn (18. November 2009)

Servus,

wollte mal fragen welcher Radelverein in der Gegend von Ulm (am besten Ulm oder Erbach) ne Kinder/Jugend MTB-Gruppe hat.

Meine kleine Nichte 10 Jahre hat jetzt ihr erstes richtiges MTB bekommen und sucht Gleichaltrige zum Radeln und Spaß haben
Ihren eigenen Starthügel mit Rampen und Hügeln hat sie schon vom BMX im Garten stehen.

Vielen Dank 

Tobias


----------



## Juli-D (18. November 2009)

Wie schauts denn jetzt heute mit ner Runde?
Wann und wo
PS:
da ich noch nie dabei war, wär es super wenn ihr mir den Treffpunkt via mapslink mitteilt
 vielen dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsportler (18. November 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @funsportler: kann ich nicht sagen, der regen die ganze zeit, das macht nicht grad lust auf outdoor. im moment bin ich beim sportstudium ziemlich viel indoor beschäftigt, montags 3h geräteturnen, dienstags 1,5h schwimmen, 1,5h geräteturnen, 1,5h unihockey, mittwoch 1,5h geräteturnen... hat zwar alles nix mit biken zu tun, aber wenigstens kann ich jetzt nen salto rückwärts aufm grosstrampolin..


 

Wenn es regnet hab ich auch kein Bock. Laut Wetterbericht soll es doch ab heute gut sein und dann besser werden.


----------



## chickenway-user (18. November 2009)

Nunja, noch scheint die Sonne...

Wusstet ihr das es in Neu-Ulm so nen Skate-Pool gibt? Schon recht anstrengend sowas. Aber macht auch irgendwie Spaß, auch wenn ich kaum Airtime hatte. Und es war T-Shirt-warm...


----------



## kupfermark (18. November 2009)

Ich kann heut abend auch nicht, ich dreh jetzt gleich in der Rest-Sonne noch ne kleine Runde. 

Hat jemand von euch ein Tool (gebastelt) mit dem man den Steuersatz in das Steuerrohr reinpressen kann?

Gruß
KM


----------



## dechfrax (18. November 2009)

Juli-D schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn jetzt heute mit ner Runde?
> Wann und wo


Ich wäre dabei. 17:00 an der Litfasssäule B28 Ortseingang Blaustein.

Findest Du das?

Grüße


----------



## Funsportler (18. November 2009)

Ich hab heute abend noch ein wichtiges Telefonat. Bin daher schon jetzt aus der Firma gegangen und nehm die letzten Sonnenstrahlen mit.


----------



## chickenway-user (18. November 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch ein Tool (gebastelt) mit dem man den Steuersatz in das Steuerrohr reinpressen kann?



Ja, hab ich mir gebaut. Magst du es ausleihen? Vorbeikommen zum Einpressen? Warten ob irgendwer noch was in professionell hat?


----------



## kupfermark (18. November 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ja, hab ich mir gebaut. Magst du es ausleihen? Vorbeikommen zum Einpressen? Warten ob irgendwer noch was in professionell hat?



Nö, brauch nix professionelles, ich würd Mo oder Di nachmittag/abend vorbeikommen zum pressen 

Schick mir nur Deine Adresse und TelNr per PN.


----------



## DJT (18. November 2009)

Hat das schon jemand gesehen?
Wertvolle Tipps zur Fahrwerkseinstellung 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3483

Grüße DJT

@Funsportler: tolles GT! Ich hatte auch mal ein I-Drive, nur die alte Version bei der das Tretlager in einem Großen Excenterlager saß.
Hoffentlich erledigt sich der Ärger mit den Laufrädern bald!


----------



## Funsportler (18. November 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> Hat das schon jemand gesehen?
> Wertvolle Tipps zur Fahrwerkseinstellung
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3483
> ...



Danke. Ich bin auch auf die erste Fahrt gespannt. Ich hab mittlerweile neue Laufräder bestellt. Die Forenleitung hat zu dem Verkäufer Kontakt aufgenommen, aber ich denke nicht, dass er sich dadurch bekehren lässt. Jetzt ruf ich gleich einen Kumpel an, der Kommisar ist und mir hoffentlich ein paar Tips gibt.


----------



## Funsportler (18. November 2009)

Also, mein Kumpel von der Polizei ist sich sicher, dass die Anzeige Erfolg haben wird. In dem Fall nähm ich das in die Hand, wenn der Verkäufer nicht in die Gänge kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (19. November 2009)

Wie wars denn gestern?

Hab heut schon ein wenig Frühsport betrieben...







Natürlich hat das mit dem Selbstauslöser nicht so geklappt und die Battereien waren auch fast leer.






Ganz schön tief das Ding.


----------



## Aitschie (19. November 2009)

Ulm macht seinem Ruf als Nebeloch mal wieder alle Ehre... warum wollte ich eig. nochmal nach Hause???

Wenner wollt kömmer Freitag noch ne Fotosession probieren.....


----------



## junkyjerk (19. November 2009)

@aitschie: wann bist du hier? wetter ist tagsüber eigentlich echt gut, sobald der nebel weg ist.


----------



## Aitschie (20. November 2009)

Bin seit heute morgen 00:30 wieder in Ulm. Bis ca. morgen Mittag, dann gehts weiter nach Gundelfingen zu Claudis Mama (Geburtstag) und Sonntag mittag weiter Bayreuth, so dass ich Sonntag abend in Bamberg bin -> Autofahren rocks!!!


----------



## junkyjerk (20. November 2009)

@aitschie: und welches bike haste dabei? auch deine spiegelreflex?


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (20. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen!!!
hat morgen jemand Lust auf eine kleine Runde 13.30 an der Brücke? Ansonsten geht es auch am Sonntagvormittag!!
@aitschie....also bist du nur auf der Durchreise......wann schaust du dann wieder vorbei?

Grüße und guten Start ins Wochenende....


----------



## wurmspecht (21. November 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ganz schön tief das Ding.


Hast Du Dich da echt runtergestürzt??


----------



## chickenway-user (21. November 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Hast Du Dich da echt runtergestürzt??



Für so alte Leute wie mich gibts da ne Treppe...


----------



## Juli-D (21. November 2009)

@schlusslicht_ul
wenn du mir sagst um welche brücke es handelt wär ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlusslicht_ul (21. November 2009)

Juli-D schrieb:


> @schlusslicht_ul
> wenn du mir sagst um welche brücke es handelt wär ich dabei


ist ganz einfach zu finden und hier folgt die Beschreibung: Unter Adenauerbrücke befindet sich eine Fußgängerbrücke über die Donau und wir treffen uns dort auf der Ulmer Seite. Hier der link: http://www.stadtplan.ulm.de/map.jsp?...&ytarget=60145

CU


----------



## Juli-D (21. November 2009)

@schlusslicht_ul
alles klar dann bis nachher


----------



## Aitschie (21. November 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> @aitschie....also bist du nur auf der Durchreise......wann schaust du dann wieder vorbei?



Genau so ist es! Nachdem ich am 24. arbeite bin ich eventuell am 25. zum Tannebaumloben beim Jörg (<- der weiß davon aber noch nix, also überles das Jörg ). Ansonsten bin ich über Sylvester ja ganz weit weg und werde mich dann auch nach Rückkehr direkt nach BT bewegen, Klausuren und so weiter. Daher werde ich wohl erst wieder im Februar über n WE in Ulm sein, dann ist Geislingen aber Pflicht!!!


----------



## wurmspecht (22. November 2009)

axx und ich haben das Wetter gestern mal tandemisch genutzt, :


----------



## junkyjerk (22. November 2009)

@wurmspecht: cool, wem gehört denn das tandem und habt ihr ein foto von dem teil?


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (22. November 2009)

mein neues Bike ist da!!!!!!








Auch wenn es nuuuuuuur das 316er Modell ist, ist es einfach ein geniales Teil und mit einem erhabenen Fahrgefühl!!!​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (22. November 2009)

Wow, das sieht ja mal sehr geil aus, würd mir auch gefallen 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch Orestis! 


@jj: das Tandem haben wir uns beim Schrapp (Illerberg) gemietet. War eine spassige Sache


----------



## Aitschie (22. November 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> ​



Uiuiui, genau das gleiche will sich der Micha (die Sommer-BT-Besucher kennen den) auch kaufen. Soll ja echt vielversprechend sein... Aber schon n krasser Umstieg: von 100mm HT (oder warens noch weniger?) auf 160mm Enduro oder? Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß damit!


----------



## chickenway-user (22. November 2009)

Geiles Teil.

Ich will Probefahrt!


----------



## kommando99 (22. November 2009)

Gratulation zur neuen Kiste. Das Spicy steht auch auf meiner Liste - neben dem Enduro von Speci. Im Frühjahr werde ich dann mal sehen ob ich jeweils ein Testrad organisieren kann...


----------



## dechfrax (22. November 2009)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> mein neues Bike ist da!!!!!!
> . . .
> Auch wenn es nuuuuuuur das 316er Modell ist, ist es einfach ein geniales Teil und mit einem erhabenen Fahrgefühl!!!​


Uiuiui, ist das schick! Gratulation zum neuen Bike und allzeit gute Fahrt!


----------



## Funsportler (23. November 2009)

> Auch wenn es nuuuuuuur das 316er Modell ist, ist es einfach ein geniales Teil und mit einem erhabenen Fahrgefühl!!!​


Nice. Als ich dich kennen gelernt habe, hab ich dich doch mal gefragt, wieso du noch keinen Fully fährst


----------



## wurmspecht (23. November 2009)

Uh, jetzt haste aber zugeschlagen, Orestis, gratuliere.


----------



## junkyjerk (23. November 2009)

@axx: tandemfahren ist echt ein spass. muss ich sommer auch mal wiedre machen.

@schlusslicht: cool, du hast es endlich getan, ein neues bike! herzlichen glückwunsch.


----------



## Aitschie (23. November 2009)

kommando99 schrieb:


> Gratulation zur neuen Kiste. Das Spicy steht auch auf meiner Liste - neben dem Enduro von Speci. Im Frühjahr werde ich dann mal sehen ob ich jeweils ein Testrad organisieren kann...



Organisier es dir besser jetzt, solltest du es dir kaufen wollen. Zumindest LaPierre ist lt. unserem Händlerwissen bis KW 18 komplett ausverkauft, was das Spicy angeht...


----------



## kommando99 (23. November 2009)

Gut zu wissen. Wobei: eigentlich hab ich mich ja schon in das Specialized verguckt, aber so ganz ohne Vergleich will ich natürlich auch nicht zuschlagen. Da fällt mir ein: ein 301 entsprechend aufgebaut wäre eventuell auch was - wird dann aber wahrscheinlich zu teuer... 

Gibts bei bikeline auch Lapierre Testräder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (23. November 2009)

@kommando99: jupp, beim bikeline gibt es auch lapierre testräder, soweit ich weiss.


----------



## chickenway-user (23. November 2009)

Zumindest gibts da Lapierre-Schaufensterräder.


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (23. November 2009)

@all: Vielen Dank für die vielen Glückwünsche!!! Es hat ja auch ein Weilchen gebraucht, bis ich mich endlich für ein bike entschieden habe...... aber wie heißt es so schön: *gut Ding braucht Weile....*.

die erste Probefahrt im Gelände war gestern super......


----------



## Juli-D (25. November 2009)

hat jemand lust heute ne runde zu drehen- egal wann


----------



## junkyjerk (25. November 2009)

@juli-d: ich könnte ab jetzt, die sonne scheint. perfekt also.. treffpunkt wäre aber in blaustein litfassäule an der b28 ortseingang blaustein aus ulm kommend, wenn das okay ist.


----------



## Funsportler (25. November 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @juli-d: ich könnte ab jetzt, die sonne scheint. perfekt also.. treffpunkt wäre aber in blaustein litfassäule an der b28 ortseingang blaustein aus ulm kommend, wenn das okay ist.


 

PFFF  Studenten


----------



## chickenway-user (25. November 2009)

Ich bin schon wieder fertig...

Aber ich bin ehh nur ein bisschen durch die Neu-Ulmer Pools gecruist...


----------



## junkyjerk (25. November 2009)

ich bin auch wieder da, schön die lautertaltrails gefahren, eine neue abfahrt wiedergefunden, viele fiese stöcke beseitigt, die im weg rumlagen.


----------



## Aitschie (27. November 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> viele fiese stöcke beseitigt, die im weg rumlagen.



Sehr löblich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (27. November 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Sehr löblich!



mal gucken, wie lange es dauert, bis die wandersleute die wieder hinlegen, z.b. lag ein haufen stöcke unterschiedlichen durchmessers genau im landebereich nach dem gullideckel auf dem baumstammtrail. wenn ich nicht so schnell unterwegs gewesen wäre und den sprung schön weit gemacht hätte, dann hätte ich schön in der patsche gesessen. hab mich ziemlich erschreckt und gleich angehalten und den mist weggeräumt, aber nicht, ohne noch mal ordentlich zu fluchen


----------



## Aitschie (27. November 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> hab mich ziemlich erschreckt und gleich angehalten und den mist weggeräumt, aber nicht, ohne noch mal ordentlich zu fluchen :d



mach mir den hulk!!!!!


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (27. November 2009)

@all:....wer ist am Wochenende abkömmlich für eine Runde?? zum Beispiel am Sonntagvormittag soll es ja trocken werden.........


----------



## junkyjerk (27. November 2009)

@schlusslicht: sonntag vormitttag wär ich dabei, wenns ncht regnet.


----------



## DJT (28. November 2009)

so, jetzt ich:

@all: falls morgen jemand mit in's Allgäu will melden 


http://www.movie-star.info/sonna-alp/bergstation.jpg

MfG DJT


----------



## junkyjerk (28. November 2009)

@djt: wo solls hingehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (28. November 2009)

Hebbe du bist so gemein!


----------



## DJT (28. November 2009)

die Tour die ich vor ein paar Wochen schon gefahren bin (ca. 45-50km, 1600-1700hm) 
Schneelage sieht man ja auf dem Webcamlink, und wenn weiter oben bissl was liegt is ja auch nicht so schlimm


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (28. November 2009)

jetzt haben wir ja die Qual der Wahl.......was nun Allgäu oder Heimatrunde??


----------



## junkyjerk (28. November 2009)

ja, was machen wir denn nun? wetter sieht gut aus, ich könnte schlusslicht abholen und dann den hebbe unterwegs auflesen. was meint ihr? wann sollen wir losfahren? schön früh würde ich sagen.


----------



## DJT (29. November 2009)

Mann, war das ne tolle Tour heute 
Zwar teilweise bissl windig, aber sonst gab's nix zu meckern.

raufweg:




Foto aus der Webcam-Perspektive:




der Chicky als Raiffeisen Mitarbeiter (Wir machen den Weg frei):




oben:




und mit viel Spaß wieder runter:


----------



## junkyjerk (29. November 2009)

von meinen bildern sind nicht viele gut geworden, hier mal die 3 freunde auf dem wallmendinger horn.


----------



## chickenway-user (29. November 2009)

Ja, das war echt schön heut!

Meine Bilder müssen noch entwickelt werden bis morgen. Sind aber ehh nciht soooo gut. Wetter war a bissle unfotogen.


----------



## Funsportler (29. November 2009)

Ich konnte auch endlich mein Bike einweihen. Jetzt fehlt nur noch das Feintuning der Federelemente um richtig Gas zu geben.


----------



## dechfrax (29. November 2009)

Funsportler schrieb:


> Ich konnte auch endlich mein Bike einweihen.


Sehr schick, weis gefällt mir immer noch granatenmässig gut!



Funsportler schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt nur noch das Feintuning der Federelemente um richtig Gas zu geben.


Da hast Du Dir ja das richtige Testgelände rausgesucht!


----------



## Funsportler (29. November 2009)

medc17 schrieb:


> Sehr schick, weis gefällt mir immer noch granatenmässig gut!
> 
> 
> Da hast Du Dir ja das richtige Testgelände rausgesucht!



Danke. Das Problem ist/war, dass mir noch die passende Dämpferpumpe fehlt. Auf dem Treppenfoto sieht man auch, dass die Gabel voll am Anschlag ist weil der Druck viel zu niedrig ist. Bin gerade dabei, den Zustand zu ändern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (30. November 2009)

Hab auch mal ein paar Bilder hochgeladen...


----------



## wurmspecht (1. Dezember 2009)

Funsportler schrieb:


> Danke. Das Problem ist/war, dass mir noch die passende Dämpferpumpe fehlt.


Ich hätte auch eine passende Pumpe zum Adapter...


----------



## Funsportler (1. Dezember 2009)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch eine passende Pumpe zum Adapter...



Danke, ich hab schon an dich gedacht. Bei dem Wetter  und meinem Terminkalender die Woche werd ich nicht zu fahrem kommen. Daher hab ich mir ein gutes Angebot einer Pumpe im Bikemarkt gekrallt und am Wochenende treff ich mich in München mit einem Kumpel zum biken, der den Adapter auch besitzt.


----------



## Aitschie (1. Dezember 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ja, das war echt schön heut!
> 
> Meine Bilder müssen noch entwickelt werden bis morgen. Sind aber ehh nciht soooo gut. Wetter war a bissle unfotogen.





chickenway-user schrieb:


> Hab auch mal ein paar Bilder hochgeladen...



Und die Bilder sollen nicht gut sein???? Ich finde, da liegt ein Widerspruch vor....
@ JJ: hast du mittlerweile n Rockring montiert? Hast du andere KB montiert? Ich überleg mir auch sowas für das Ridge, würde dann aber das 32er KB gegen ein 36er tauschen. 

Ich glaub den Trail muss der Hebbe im Frühjahr nochmal fahren, dann aber will (oder besser muss) ich dabei sein!


----------



## junkyjerk (1. Dezember 2009)

@aitschie: hab rockring schon drauf, kettenführung kommt auch noch dran, dann ist ruhe im karton beim downhill. kettenblätter hab ich 20 und 32z, das reicht mir. ein 36er brauch ich nicht, die muddy mary in 2,5 gooey glooey sind eh bockeschwer beim rauftreten, dafür sind sie bergab eine macht.


----------



## chickenway-user (1. Dezember 2009)

Naja, das erste Foto ist ein HDR, die anderen sind auch bearbeitet... Das war sonst immer nicht nötig. 
Aber ich glaub ich war im Herbst einfach so viel bei schönem Wetter in den Alpen das ich da ein wenig verwöhnt bin. 

Die Muddy Mary scheinen echt ne Macht zu sein, so fertig hab ich den Kerl noch nie erlebt. Ich hab am Nicolai nen 36er. 32er war mir (irgendwann mal) zu klein. Allerdings fand ich den Abstand zwischen 22 und 36 zu groß, hab jetzt glaub ich 26-36. Naja, kannst du ja mal ausprobieren. 

Bei der nächsten Befahrung muss ich unbedingt auch mit!


----------



## bax75 (1. Dezember 2009)

@All: Sehr schöne Bilder habt Ihr geschossen. Wäre auch gern mit auf die Allgäu-Tour gekommen, war aber nicht in der Gegend...

Ich hab da auch noch ein Foto: Ist zwar nicht mein Bike, aber so wird es demnächst auch aussehen 

Freu mich schon wie Schnitzel!!!


----------



## junkyjerk (1. Dezember 2009)

@bax75: hui, wieviel federweg haste denn nach der umbaumassnahme?


----------



## bax75 (1. Dezember 2009)

147mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (1. Dezember 2009)

hui, net schlecht, schick mal ne pm, was die teile kosten sollen.


----------



## kupfermark (2. Dezember 2009)

And now for something completely different:


----------



## chickenway-user (2. Dezember 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> And now for something completely different:



Der Lenker ist so niedrig, ich würd da noch nen Spacer unter den Vorbau...


----------



## Aitschie (3. Dezember 2009)

Woah, geil, eine aussterbende Spezies: das Minimalus Federwegusus aus der Gattung der einseitig weichen Zweiräder!!!  

Bei den in letzter Zeit explodierenden Federwegen ist das Rad ja fast schon back to basic! Schick ist's auf jeden Fall, schnell schauts zudem aus -> Einsatzbereich Rennen?


----------



## chickenway-user (3. Dezember 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Woah, geil, eine aussterbende Spezies: das Minimalus Federwegusus aus der Gattung der einseitig weichen Zweiräder!!!
> 
> Bei den in letzter Zeit explodierenden Federwegen ist das Rad ja fast schon back to basic! Schick ist's auf jeden Fall, schnell schauts zudem aus -> Einsatzbereich Rennen?



Ich hab auch nen Hardtail mit wenig Federweg...


----------



## junkyjerk (3. Dezember 2009)

auch tres chic..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich gedenke morgen mal das Rennrad fahren auszuprobieren. Wo gibts denn da hier in der Gegend passend schöne kleine Landsträßchen?

Wenn irgendwer biken geht, wär ich aber wohl auch da dabei...


----------



## wurmspecht (4. Dezember 2009)

@cwu: ich wäre morgen gerne mit gekommen, kann aber leider nicht. Ich fahre meist so Richtung Süden, für Dich wird schätzungsweise Richtung Schwäbische Alb geeigneter sein? Viel Spaß jedenfalls


----------



## kupfermark (4. Dezember 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Woah, geil, eine aussterbende Spezies: das Minimalus Federwegusus aus der Gattung der einseitig weichen Zweiräder!!!
> 
> Bei den in letzter Zeit explodierenden Federwegen ist das Rad ja fast schon back to basic! Schick ist's auf jeden Fall, schnell schauts zudem aus -> Einsatzbereich Rennen?



Danke schön, Einsatzbereich sind erstmal die Hometrails hier, über Rennen 2010 hab ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht. Hätte aber schon Lust, wieder mehr Marathons zu fahren.


----------



## chickenway-user (5. Dezember 2009)

So, Rennradfahren überlebt, die 200 Punkte Grenze im Winterpokal geknackt und mein Saisonziel zu 99,9% erreicht...


----------



## wildermarkus (5. Dezember 2009)

@ bax75

Bei Qia bestellt?


----------



## bax75 (6. Dezember 2009)

@wildermarkus: Ja genau, bin schon sehr gespannt.

@All: Ich würde gerne mal wieder einen Nightride starten. Kommende Woche siehts aber leider etwas nass aus in der Wettervorhersage. Mittwoch könnte brauchbar werden. Darum setze ich einfach mal Mittwoch 19Uhr (wenns trocken ist) an der Brücke an. Wer kommt mit?


----------



## Funsportler (6. Dezember 2009)

bax75 schrieb:


> @wildermarkus: Ja genau, bin schon sehr gespannt.
> 
> @All: Ich würde gerne mal wieder einen Nightride starten. Kommende Woche siehts aber leider etwas nass aus in der Wettervorhersage. Mittwoch könnte brauchbar werden. Darum setze ich einfach mal Mittwoch 19Uhr (wenns trocken ist) an der Brücke an. Wer kommt mit?



Ich wäre dabei. Es kann sein, dass wir Weihnachtsfeier vom Geschäft aus haben. Den genauen Termin muss ich morgen mal in Erfahrung bringen.


----------



## kupfermark (6. Dezember 2009)

bax75 schrieb:


> Darum setze ich einfach mal Mittwoch 19Uhr (wenns trocken ist) an der Brücke an. Wer kommt mit?



Ich auch!


----------



## Funsportler (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich pack es heute Abend wahrscheinlich nicht, weil ich wegen Weihnachtsfeier.....diese Woche kaum Zeit habe. Welche Runde wollts ihr denn fahren? Was Kleines würde ich vielleicht eher schaffen. Fraglich ist sowieso, ob nicht alles total matschig ist.


----------



## bax75 (9. Dezember 2009)

Funsportler schrieb:


> Was Kleines würde ich vielleicht eher schaffen. Fraglich ist sowieso, ob nicht alles total matschig ist.



Ich will auch ne kleinere Tour fahren. Lass uns doch in Herrlingen am Bahnhof treffen und dann im Lautertal ein bischen spielen gehen. Das kommt Mark bestimmt auch entgegen. 
Also 19Uhr Bhf. Herrlingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsportler (9. Dezember 2009)

Kommst du direkt oder fährst du die Blaubeurer Str. aus Ulm heraus ?
Wenn ja, würd ich vielleicht mit dir rausfahren um Orientierungsfehlern vorzubeugen.


----------



## kupfermark (9. Dezember 2009)

bax75 schrieb:


> Das kommt Mark bestimmt auch entgegen.
> Also 19Uhr Bhf. Herrlingen.



Alles klar, bis dann! Freu mich schon, mich mal wieder ordentlich einzusauen


----------



## bax75 (9. Dezember 2009)

Funsportler schrieb:


> Wenn ja, würd ich vielleicht mit dir rausfahren um Orientierungsfehlern vorzubeugen.



Ja, OK: Dann 18:45 +5-0 an der Kreuzung am Blautalcenter (wo wir uns immer verabschieden), OK?

Gruß Axel


----------



## Funsportler (9. Dezember 2009)

bax75 schrieb:


> Ja, OK: Dann 18:45 +5-0 an der Kreuzung am Blautalcenter (wo wir uns immer verabschieden), OK?
> 
> Gruß Axel


 
geht klar. Bis später


----------



## bax75 (9. Dezember 2009)

So, wieder zu Hause. Die Trails waren erwartungsgemäs ziemlich matschig.  Der Besuch im Auto-Wasch-Park war echt nötig!
Aber witzig wars mal wieder.







Übrigens treffen wir uns am Montag 19Uhr auf einen Glühwein (oder Kinderpunsch) auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt. Treffpunkt am Schafstall. (manche sagen auch Krippe) Wer kommt mit?


----------



## DJT (9. Dezember 2009)

Hattet ihr auch Glühwein auf'm Nightride dabei? hihi

Hat am Sonntag evtl. jemand was "größeres" vor? (Radmäßig)

Viele Grüße DJT


----------



## Treeman (10. Dezember 2009)

@DJT Mein Bruder und ich würden das miese Wetter nutzen und die MTB-Winter-Saison eröffnen, gerne auch mit was "größerem"  Was würd dir denn vorschweben?!
LG aus Augsburg!
Hannes


----------



## DJT (10. Dezember 2009)

*@all:*

*Wer fährt am 30.12. eine Geislingenrunde mit:*

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=436239

@Treeman: Wie wär's mit einer Saisoneröffnung in Geislingen?
(quasi zum abchecken der Strecke für den 30.?)

Viele Grüße
Hebbe


----------



## bax75 (10. Dezember 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> *@all:*
> *Wer fährt am 30.12. eine Geislingenrunde mit:*



Klingt fantastisch! Wenns ned grad Katzen hagelt bin ich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (10. Dezember 2009)

au mann, eigentlich wollte ich am 30.12. zu meinen eltern fahren, aber vielleicht kann ich das noch um einen tag verschieben, fahre ja eigentlich lieber nachts.


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (10. Dezember 2009)

bax75 schrieb:


> Übrigens treffen wir uns am Montag 19Uhr auf einen Glühwein (oder Kinderpunsch) auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt. Treffpunkt am Schafstall. (manche sagen auch Krippe) Wer kommt mit?



ich bin dabei und vielleicht liegt ja schon ein bissl schnee......
freue mich und cu on monday!!!


----------



## wurmspecht (11. Dezember 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> *@all:*
> 
> *Wer fährt am 30.12. eine Geislingenrunde mit:*



Au ja, da wär ich auch dabei. Am Sonntag werde ich mich wohl spontan entscheiden.

@bax75: gute Idee mit Montag, ich kann nur leider nicht - viel Spaß.


----------



## Treeman (11. Dezember 2009)

@ DJT & wurmspecht: Geislingen hört sich super an, wär toll wenn's klappen würde.
Wie schaut's denn mit Uhrzeit aus? Wir könnten - zum Bsp. - um 9:16, 10:33, 11:16 
am Bhf in Geislingen sein?!
LG 
H


----------



## DJT (11. Dezember 2009)

ich wär für 10.33


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Dezember 2009)

also wenn ihr könnt, steigt schon in amstetten bhf aus, von da kann man die tour gut starten und enden lassen.

ich muss 14uhr wieder daheim sein, denn ich besuche morgen lectron und gucke mir mal seinen nachwuchs an. also lieber etwas früher starten. ich komme mit dem auto nach amstetten bhf und parke dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Treeman (12. Dezember 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> also wenn ihr könnt, steigt schon in amstetten bhf aus, von da kann man die tour gut starten und enden lassen.
> 
> ich muss 14uhr wieder daheim sein, denn ich besuche morgen lectron und gucke mir mal seinen nachwuchs an. also lieber etwas früher starten. ich komme mit dem auto nach amstetten bhf und parke dort.



Hey JJ, super, wenn du's doch schaffen würdest!
Wir könnten um 10.26, wie bisher gedacht in Amstetten sein, 
oder aber schon um 9.30, wie ist denn bei euch die Stimmung?
Cheers H


----------



## DJT (12. Dezember 2009)

oh, das mit Bahnhof Geislingen hab ich glatt überlesen  
natürlich Amstetten.
Von mir aus können wir auch schon um 9.30 starten, vor allem wenn JJ dann weniger Zeitdruck hat.

@Treeman: ihr fahrt ja mitm Zug von Ulm nach Geislingen.
Habt ihr dann Bayernticket? Würde mich dann einklinken, sonst kauf ich'n extra Ticket


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Dezember 2009)

9:30uhr wäre mir eigentlich lieber, dann hab ich weniger zeitdruck. also dann bis morgen. freu mich riesig.


----------



## Treeman (12. Dezember 2009)

Gebongt, man freut sich!
@JJ du hättest für alle Fälle ja noch 
deine alte Handynummer?!
LG


----------



## lectron (12. Dezember 2009)

@jj: Unseretwegen mußte dir keinen Zeitdruck machen. Wir sind sowieso daheim und biken geht dann natürlich vor.


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Dezember 2009)

@treeman: handynummer ist immer noch dieselbe.

@lectron: ich mach mir keinen stress, ich freu mich auf morgen nachmittag, wir bringen kuchen mit.


----------



## wurmspecht (12. Dezember 2009)

Treeman schrieb:


> @ DJT & wurmspecht: Geislingen hört sich super an, wär toll wenn's klappen würde.



Ich komm nicht mit, sorry, hab mir einen fiesen Magen-Darm-Infekt eingefangen und krieg die blöden Magenkrämpfe nicht mehr weg. Finde ich total schade, weil wir uns schon so lange nicht gesehen haben.

@DJT: ein Bayern-Ticket wird nicht gehen, Hebbe, das gilt nur bis Ulm, nicht bis Amstetten. Kauft Euch am besten eine Gruppen-Tageskarte vom DING-Verbund, vielleicht kann Hannes und sein Bruder schon eins lösen und bis zur DING-Grenze von Biberach aus gesehen ein Einzelticket lösen. Oder Du fährst schon ab Kellmünz mit dem Zug nach Ulm und löst eins in Kellmünz, bis dahin geht ja der DING-Verbund und das Rad kostet ab/bis Kellmünz auch nix .

Viel Spaß Euch jedenfalls


----------



## Treeman (12. Dezember 2009)

@ Wurmspecht: Dann Gute Besserung, schade, dass es das
WE nicht klappt, aber zumindest für uns geht das MTBlen 
ja grad erst los.
Bis bald hoffentlich!

@ DJT: Wir werden auf jeden Fall ein BW-Ticket lösen,
weil Sebastian es abends nochmal braucht um nach Tübingen
zu kommen und zumindest von Ulm nach Amstetten kannst du
da gern mitfahren!


----------



## chickenway-user (13. Dezember 2009)

Biberach ist auch noch Ding. Man kann also von Biberach bis Amstetten mit dem Ding-Gruppending.


----------



## DJT (13. Dezember 2009)

So, cool war's heute, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, 
und nett wie immer !

@JJ: Ich hoffe Du bist noch gut heimgekommen!?









...mehr Bilder im Album 

P.S. Ich meinte natürlich kein BayernTicket sondern das DING's Würtembergwaßweißichticket. 
Quasi wie wenn man _Tempo_ sagt und _Papiertaschentuch_ meint 

Viele Grüße Hebbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (13. Dezember 2009)

@djt: geil war´s, aber die muddy mary bringen noch mich um. bin gut angekommen, hab euch noch am bhf gesehen.


----------



## wurmspecht (14. Dezember 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> P.S. Ich meinte natürlich kein BayernTicket sondern das DING's Würtembergwaßweißichticket.
> Quasi wie wenn man _Tempo_ sagt und _Papiertaschentuch_ meint



- Das ist gut , ist halt so ein Ding mit DING, ne?


----------



## bax75 (14. Dezember 2009)

Nochmals als Reminder an Alle:

Heute Abend 19Uhr Treffpunkt am Schafstall aufm Weihnachtsmarkt! 

Bisher an Board: kupfermark, funsportler, schlusslicht und bax
Wer noch?


----------



## chickenway-user (14. Dezember 2009)

bax75 schrieb:


> Nochmals als Reminder an Alle:
> 
> Heute Abend 19Uhr Treffpunkt am Schafstall aufm Weihnachtsmarkt!
> 
> ...




Ich könnte mal 5 min vorbeischauen...


----------



## Treeman (15. Dezember 2009)

So jetzt schaff ich's auch endlich, sorry, dass die Bilder nicht 
früher gekommen sind!"
Super war's auf jeden Fall, wenn es auch für JJ nicht ganz so
glücklich zu Ende ging *grmpf*
Bis bald
Hannes (& Sebastian)




...nur Kaffee! Wer früh radelt braucht früh Kraft ;]


----------



## axx (15. Dezember 2009)

So ein paar gerfrorene Trails würden mich auch mal wieder anmachen (die Dose mit den Weihnachtsplätzchen übrigens auch ). Leider macht mein Knie grad nicht mit 
Hab jetzt mal mit dem Laufen angefangen, ist mal was anders , und da hab ich komischerweise keine Probleme.

Taugt die schlammige Maria nix??


----------



## kupfermark (15. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt saut man sich das Bike auch nicht mehr ein. 
Ist jemand hart genug für einen Nightride morgen, 19 Uhr?


----------



## chickenway-user (15. Dezember 2009)

axx schrieb:


> Taugt die schlammige Maria nix??



Nun, sie taugt zumindest dazu das der Jörg bergauf zu fahren wie, nunja, wie ich letztes Jahr 

Aber bergab schaut das wohl anders aus...


Die Weihnachtsplätzchen find ich auch ansprechend und das Foto von Hebbes Wheelie außerordentlich gelungen.


----------



## DJT (16. Dezember 2009)

@Treeman: nette Bilder !
Das Burger King Bild hat was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuel83 (17. Dezember 2009)

Hallo bin neu hier und wollt mal Anschluss finden und fragen wo ich hier gut downhill freeriden kann. hab mir nen neues bike gekauft(Bergamont Big Air Team 09) würde mich über kontakt freuen.
Mit freundlich Grüßen manu


----------



## kupfermark (17. Dezember 2009)

manuel83 schrieb:


> Hallo bin neu hier und wollt mal Anschluss finden und fragen wo ich hier gut downhill freeriden kann. hab mir nen neues bike gekauft(Bergamont Big Air Team 09) würde mich über kontakt freuen.
> Mit freundlich Grüßen manu



Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike und willkommen im Ulmer Touren Thread! Im Allgäu kann man prima downhill freeriden, in Hindelang gibts zB einen Bikepark und da gehts im Frühjahr sicherlich wieder hin. Bis dahin kann man sich auf den hiesigen Trails und in der Böfinger Halde austoben.

Gruß
KM


----------



## dechfrax (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde morgen vormittag eine Runde über Blaubeuren drehen. Hat jemand Zeit und Bock mitzukommen?


----------



## kupfermark (17. Dezember 2009)

medc17 schrieb:


> Ich würde morgen* vormittag* eine Runde über Blaubeuren drehen. Hat jemand Zeit und Bock mitzukommen?



Willst Du die arbeitende Bevölkerung hier ärgern? 

Ich hätte nur Zeit für nen Feierabend/Nightride. 

Wie wäre es eigentlich mal mit einem Nightride in Geislingen??
Morgen wäre für mich Ideal, hätte sonst noch jemand Zeit und Interesse?

Alternativ ginge auch zulöten auf dem W-Markt, dann ein paar Cocktails und anschließend mit dem Taxi wieder heim.


----------



## Funsportler (17. Dezember 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Willst Du die arbeitende Bevölkerung hier ärgern?
> 
> Ich hätte nur Zeit für nen Feierabend/Nightride.
> 
> ...



Ich bin leider schon verplant   Sonst gern.
Was geht das restliche Wochenende ?


----------



## dechfrax (18. Dezember 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Willst Du die arbeitende Bevölkerung hier ärgern?


Nee, muss Überstunden abbauen, damit ich in Kurzarbeit gehen "darf". Und auf Kurzarbeit ist die "arbeitende Bevölkerung" sicher nicht scharf ... :kotz:



kupfermark schrieb:


> ... Nightride in Geislingen ... zulöten auf dem W-Markt ...


Hat beides seinen Reiz 

Schei$$e, das ist kalt draussen: *-15 °C*!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlusslicht_ul (18. Dezember 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Willst Du die arbeitende Bevölkerung hier ärgern?
> 
> Ich hätte nur Zeit für nen Feierabend/Nightride.
> 
> ...


Ich bin auch für beides aufgeschlossen....... wie wäre es mit eine kleinen Ausfahrt bei diesem herrlichen Wetter...?? da muss ich wenigstens meine neues Bike nicht gleich einsauen......
Vorschlag 15.00 bzw. 16.00???


----------



## Aitschie (18. Dezember 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> ...zulöten...



*DIESES* Wort hab ich ja noch nie gehört


----------



## dechfrax (19. Dezember 2009)

So, habe heute abend meinen persönlichen Minus-Rekord gebrochen: auf dem Hochsträss war ich bei -16.8 °C mit dem Bike unterwegs ...
Interessant dabei: die Bremsen hatten Null Lehrweg und einen extrem harten Druckpunkt.


----------



## chickenway-user (19. Dezember 2009)

medc17 schrieb:


> So, habe heute abend meinen persönlichen Minus-Rekord gebrochen: auf dem Hochsträss war ich bei -16.8 °C mit dem Bike unterwegs ...
> Interessant dabei: die Bremsen hatten Null Lehrweg und einen extrem harten Druckpunkt.



Shimano?


----------



## dechfrax (19. Dezember 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Shimano?


Nee, Magura Louise. Aber auch Mineralöl als Hydraulikflüssigkeit. Vielleicht ist das der Knackpunkt, vermutlich hat Bremsflüssigkeit nicht nur bei hohen sondern auch extrem niedrigen Temperaturen seinen Vorteil ...


----------



## Aitschie (20. Dezember 2009)

Grüße aus dem schönen winterlichen Bayreuth, wir haben heute die letzte Tour des Jahres gemacht. Lustigerweise exakt die gleich Tour wie die erste große Tour dieses Jahr. Paar Impressionen: 






[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/533909]
	


[/URL]


​
Grüße vom Weihnachtstroll


----------



## axx (20. Dezember 2009)

Wir haben heut die Skitouren-Saison eröffnet , im Tal hats etwa -20° gehabt, 800hm weiter oben war es noch etwas frischer 
Schnee ist im Allgäu leider etwas dürftig, quasi gerade genug, um sich das neue Sportgerät gleich mal zu verkratzen . Trotzdem wars toll 





Ich wünsch euch schonmal ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und viele schöne    !


----------



## Funsportler (20. Dezember 2009)

axx schrieb:


> Wir haben heut die Skitouren-Saison eröffnet , im Tal hats etwa -20° gehabt, 800hm weiter oben war es noch etwas frischer
> !



Da wäre ich gern dabei gewesen! Sieht gut aus.


----------



## kupfermark (20. Dezember 2009)

Und ich war heut ohne Cam im Schönbuch biken und hab anschließend die Grillsaison beendet


----------



## chickenway-user (21. Dezember 2009)

Wir ham heut gewartet bis die Sonne endlich wieder weg war und sind dann eine kleine Runde gefahren:







Einmal konditionell überfordert, einmal Dirtbike mit fast Slicks (ich) und dann noch ein Herr mit diesem Sportgerät:





Das sind 3" Point DH-Reifen. Ein Pugsley für Arme sozusagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dechfrax (21. Dezember 2009)

axx schrieb:


> Wir haben heut die Skitouren-Saison eröffnet


Da wäre ich auch gerne dabei gewesen. Vor 2 Wochen war am Arlberg schon reichlich Schnee, so dass man gut offpiste fahren konnte.


> Das sind 3" Point DH-Reifen. Ein Pugsley für Arme sozusagen...


Und das ganze noch als Singlespeeder. Heiss ...


----------



## kommando99 (21. Dezember 2009)

Mh..schön leichte Dynafit Bindung . War gestern auch im Allgäu, über den Schnee kann ich mich aber nicht beklagen. Eher über den Haufen Leute, die mit mir unterwegs waren - hatten wohl alle die selbe Idee :x 
Den einen oder anderen Kratzer hab ich aber auch reingefahren - fällt bei neuem Equipment eben immer gleich auf :|


----------



## dechfrax (21. Dezember 2009)

kommando99 schrieb:


> War gestern auch im Allgäu, ...


Wenn wir hier so viele Tourengeher haben, sollte man doch mal 'ne gemeinsame Aktion hinkriegen, oder? Gemeinsam biken geht ja schliesslich auch ...


----------



## Juli-D (22. Dezember 2009)

hab leider schon wieder meinen Rahmen platt gemacht (Cube Fritzz) 
hat jemand ne Idee oder kann mir nen guten enduro - freeride Rahmen empfehlen?


----------



## chickenway-user (22. Dezember 2009)

Juli-D schrieb:


> hab leider schon wieder meinen Rahmen platt gemacht (Cube Fritzz)
> hat jemand ne Idee oder kann mir nen guten enduro - freeride Rahmen empfehlen?



Wir haben hier ne recht große Liteville und Nicolai Fraktion. Wenn du nicht gleich "viel zu teuer" schreisst werden die einen dir ein Liteville empfehlen und Hebbe und ich ein Nicolai. Je nachdem wieviel Federweg es haben soll ein Helius AM oder AFR (oder ein Nonius oder UFO ST, wenns billiger sein soll). Wieviel Federweg willst du denn? 160? 180?

Die Liteville Tipps kommen sicher gleich...


----------



## Aitschie (22. Dezember 2009)

@ Juli-D: Konkretisier mal, ich kann mit deinen Infos wenig anfangen... Was stellste dir von (FW, Preis, Komplettrad vs. Aufbau). Was ist den putt?


----------



## Juli-D (22. Dezember 2009)

also das ding is, eigentlich ist nur mein Rahmen draufgegangen, alles andere scheint  in Ordnung zu sein. Jetzt muss was ordentliches her -im bikepark kam das fritzz schnell an seine Grenzen.- Wichtig is mir aber nach wie vor, dass ich nen Berg halbwegs vernünftig hochkomm.  heute hab ich mir mal das litville 901 angeschaut - hammer Teil-, dass problem ist aber, dass meine talas mit 160mm dann doch etwas zu schmächtig ist und ne neue gabel naja bei dem Rahmenpreis sprengt meinen Geldbeutel. Bin also auf der suche nach ner guten Alternative. Seit ihr von der nicolai Fraktion zufrieden und kennt ihr nen Händler?


----------



## chickenway-user (22. Dezember 2009)

Juli-D schrieb:


> Seit ihr von der nicolai Fraktion zufrieden und kennt ihr nen Händler?



Wir sind zufrieden. Händler, hmm, der DJT hat seins von dem Händler in seiner Signatur, aber der ist halt nicht in Ulm. Ich hab meins direkt von Nicolai.
Irgendwer in Ulm (Bikeline) hatte glaub ich mal welche, ich weiss aber nicht ob da noch was da ist. Ich glaub Vorführräder hier in der Gegend ist schwierig...
Meins (und das von DJT vermutlich auch) kannst du gern mal anschauen/probefahren.


----------



## Juli-D (22. Dezember 2009)

oh da komm ich gerne mal im neuen Jahr drauf züruck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (22. Dezember 2009)

@jui-d: das 901 gibts auch mit 170mm hinten, allerdings empfehlen die jungs von liteville gleich die 200mm zu nehmen, auch wenn man vorne ne 160er gabel drin hat. vielleicht kriegst du ja auch deine 36er talas für nen guten preis weg, die neue durolux gibts auch mit 180mm und die kostet nen bruchteil einer 36er talas. also vielleicht machste sogar noch plus... 

ansonsten halt das neue 301mk8 mit 160mm federweg, das kriegst auch du nicht klein.


----------



## Aitschie (22. Dezember 2009)

Juli-D schrieb:


> Wichtig is mir aber nach wie vor, dass ich nen Berg halbwegs vernünftig hochkomm.  heute hab ich mir mal das litville 901 angeschaut - hammer Teil-





junkyjerk schrieb:


> ...allerdings empfehlen die jungs von liteville gleich die 200mm zu nehmen, auch wenn man vorne ne 160er gabel drin hat.
> 
> ansonsten halt das neue 301mk8 mit 160mm federweg, das kriegst auch du nicht klein.



Ehrlich, ich bin das 901er mit 180/170mm schon gefahren... Klar du kommst n Berg hoch, obs Spaß macht ist was anderes. Der Altissimo hat mich besonders am zweiten Tag echt geschlaucht. Von Spaß war da (zumindest bei mir und wie ich gewöhnt bin zu Fahren) keine Rede mehr!!!
Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wieviel Tour du fährst und wieviel Freeride, ich persönlich würde dann doch zum 160mm 301er tendieren und die Fox behalten....


----------



## junkyjerk (22. Dezember 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Ehrlich, ich bin das 901er mit 180/170mm schon gefahren... Klar du kommst n Berg hoch, obs Spaß macht ist was anderes. Der Altissimo hat mich besonders am zweiten Tag echt geschlaucht. Von Spaß war da (zumindest bei mir und wie ich gewöhnt bin zu Fahren) keine Rede mehr!!!
> Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wieviel Tour du fährst und wieviel Freeride, ich persönlich würde dann doch zum 160mm 301er tendieren und die Fox behalten....



also ich kann mittlerweile aus eigener leidvoller erfahrung (was das bergauffahren angeht, das bergab ist einfach nur geil) sagen, dass hier die verbauten muddy mary 2,5" gooey glooey schuld waren. ca 1kg reifen und dann noch die klebrigen wollen auch erstmal bergauf getreten werden. also wenn du es richtig bergab krachen lassen willst und bergauf evt geduldige freunde, dann nimm den 901.

@aitschie: waren das nicht 180/200mm v/h am gardasee?


----------



## Aitschie (23. Dezember 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> also ich kann mittlerweile aus eigener leidvoller erfahrung (was das bergauffahren angeht, das bergab ist einfach nur geil) sagen, dass hier die verbauten muddy mary 2,5" gooey glooey schuld waren. ca 1kg reifen und dann noch die klebrigen wollen auch erstmal bergauf getreten werden. also wenn du es richtig bergab krachen lassen willst und bergauf evt geduldige freunde, dann nimm den 901.
> 
> @aitschie: waren das nicht 180/200mm v/h am gardasee?



Weißt was das Traurige ist: der Seb fährt die so wie ich nen Racing Ralph fahre 

Kann hinten auch die 200mm Version gewesen sein, vorne war auf jeden Fall die Totem drinne, die hat 180 wenn ich recht im Kopp bin. 

Edit: hast recht hab grad nachgeschaut, war die 200mm Version (was du alles noch weißt, ich bin schockiert )


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Dezember 2009)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Weißt was das Traurige ist: der Seb fährt die so wie ich nen Racing Ralph fahre



das ist wahr, das hat aber nicht nur dich ziemlich geschockt.

grad ist meine kettenführung gekommen, vielleicht krieg ich die heute noch dran gebastelt, mal schauen.


----------



## carmin (23. Dezember 2009)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Und ich war heut ohne Cam im Schönbuch biken


oh tatsächlich?  Einfach so?  Ganz alleine? 

Dann wünsch ich Euch Ulmern mal ein paar friedliche Tage, gefrorene Trails und ein erfülltes 2010!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (23. Dezember 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> Dann wünsch ich Euch Ulmern mal ein paar friedliche Tage, gefrorene Trails und ein erfülltes 2010!



Das wünsch ich auch allen!

@Aitschie & jj: ganz einfach, der Seb bekommt bei der nächsten Tour ne Anhängerkupplung ans Rad


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Dezember 2009)

so, fertsch!!!






eindlich isse dran. 

euch allen auch ein paar erholsame tage im kreise eurer lieben. ich freu mich auf den 30.12., dann seh ich ja hoffentlich ein paar von euch in geislingen auf der jahresabschlusstour. bis bald dann.


----------



## chickenway-user (23. Dezember 2009)

Juli-D schrieb:


> kennt ihr nen Händler?



Ich hab grad "herausfinden lassen" das es hier sogar einigermaßen nah nen Händler gibt:



> Lauf Rad Paulus
> Untere Wiesen 15
> 73340 Schalkstetten
> Tel: 07331-41817
> ...



von hier.

Falls du da mal hin färhst sag Bescheid, würde gern mitkommen und vielleicht hab ich ja Zeit. Ich würd aber vorher anrufen, und nachfragen was er grad da hat...


----------



## Infernal_Death (23. Dezember 2009)

Na ist ja krass. In Schalkstetten wohnt ein Onkel von mir, ist eigentlich ein kleines Bauernkaff. Hätte nie gedacht, das die dort einen Fahrradhändler haben (der dann auch noch ne Marke wie Nicolai hat).
Jedenfalls hat der Jehle auch zwei Nicolais im Laden stehen, ein Helius FR und ein Helius ST. Könnte vielleicht interessant sein zwecks Probefahrt.

Flo


----------



## chickenway-user (23. Dezember 2009)

Infernal_Death schrieb:


> Na ist ja krass. In Schalkstetten wohnt ein Onkel von mir, ist eigentlich ein kleines Bauernkaff. Hätte nie gedacht, das die dort einen Fahrradhändler haben (der dann auch noch ne Marke wie Nicolai hat).
> Jedenfalls hat der Jehle auch zwei Nicolais im Laden stehen, ein Helius FR und ein Helius ST. Könnte vielleicht interessant sein zwecks Probefahrt.
> 
> Flo



Stimmt, ja, der hat auch immer mal wieder welche. Wie vergesslich der Mensch, also insbesondere ich, so ist...


----------



## Aitschie (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich schließ mich einfach mal an: nachdem ich letzten Sonntag mein Saisonziel von 100.000 Meter vertikal erreicht habe, hab ich das Radjahr 2009 offiziell beendet. 

Daher (weil ich morgen wohl nimmer ins Netz komme und am 26. in Urlaub fliege): 

*Ich wünsche Euch allen schöne Weihnachten, einige erholsame Tage und dann n guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!!​*
Feiert kräftig vor, ich folge dann mit 5 Stunden Zeitverzug. Ich hoffe, dass ich Euch alle in 2010 wieder gesund und munter auf den Bikes sehe und wir dann wieder einige gemeinsame Trailmeter zurücklegen!


----------



## dechfrax (24. Dezember 2009)

_Ich wünsche Euch ein Frohes Fest und viele Geschenke! _
Ich freu mich schon auf die Jahresabschlussfahrt mit Euch!


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (24. Dezember 2009)

*Ich wünsche euch allen ein unbeschwertes Weihnachtsfest!!!*​


----------



## DJT (24. Dezember 2009)

lasst Bilder sprechen


----------



## chickenway-user (24. Dezember 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> lasst Bilder sprechen



Na dann...

...ist ja alles gesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (25. Dezember 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Na dann...
> 
> ...ist ja alles gesagt.



nicht ganz, denn die 2 haben auch noch was zu sagen 







frohe weihnachten wünschen isi und lexi...


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Dezember 2009)

wie schauts aus mit einer tour morgen? wetter soll ja schön werden, da würde ich doch gerne eine runde drehen, also wer kommt mit?


----------



## junkyjerk (26. Dezember 2009)

@all: da der wetterbericht für den 30.12. für die jahresabschlusstour nicht so prickelnd aussieht, habe ich mal eine vorverlegung auf morgen vorgeschlagen. wie schauts denn bei euch aus? kann morgen jemand? wetter soll ja so schön wie heute werden. und frieren solls heute nacht auch, da ist dann der boden wieder schön griffig.


----------



## DJT (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich denk das wird zu knapp sein um den ganzen Haufen morgen zusammenzukriegen. 

Willst du morgen fahren jj?
Ich wär evtl. dabei, mal schauen.


----------



## junkyjerk (26. Dezember 2009)

bock hätte ich auf jeden fall.


----------



## DJT (26. Dezember 2009)

Halb elf Amstetten?
Fährst Du wieder mit'm Auto?


----------



## junkyjerk (26. Dezember 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> Halb elf Amstetten?
> Fährst Du wieder mit'm Auto?



passt, ich werd wieder mitm auto kommen. will noch wer mit?


----------



## dechfrax (27. Dezember 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> will noch wer mit?


Wollen schon, bin aber erst morgen wieder im Lande. Schade, aber vielleicht klappts ja nächste Woche noch mal, ich hab tierisch Hummeln im Hintern ...

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Dezember 2009)

mann, war das ein super tag heute. tollstes wetter, trockene, griffige trails und noch nen neuen trail von der burgruine helfenstein zum bismarckfelsen gefunden. djt postet bestimmt nachher noch ein paar bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (27. Dezember 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> mann, war das ein super tag heute



Jep 



junkyjerk schrieb:


> djt postet bestimmt nachher noch ein paar bilder.



Logo!

JJ beim 2kg-Reifen heben




und immer schön rum mit'm Hintern


----------



## frogmatic (28. Dezember 2009)

medc17 schrieb:


> _Ich wünsche Euch ein Frohes Fest und viele Geschenke! _
> Ich freu mich schon auf die *Jahresabschlussfahrt* mit Euch!



Tach!

Ich als Wochenend-beinahe-Ulmer bin am 30. im Lande, und die Landkreis-Neu-Ulmerin auch - die muss aber um 17:00 schaffen (wie sich das für eine anständige Schwäbin gehört).

Findet denn nun eine Fahrt statt, und wann und  wo, und früh genug?


----------



## junkyjerk (28. Dezember 2009)

frogmatic schrieb:


> ...bin am 30. im Lande...
> 
> Findet denn nun eine Fahrt statt, und wann und  wo, und früh genug?



klick


----------



## frogmatic (28. Dezember 2009)

Merci!


----------



## DJT (31. Dezember 2009)

so, ich hab jetz auch ne Homepage:

http://www.hebbebikes.com/



Grüße Hebbe

Edit: ...... guten Rutsch!


----------



## chickenway-user (1. Januar 2010)

Deshalb also bergauf so schnell...

Ja, euch auch a gutes neues Jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlusslicht_ul (1. Januar 2010)

Ich wünsche allen ein wunderbares Jahr 2010 und mit vielen schönen Ausfahrten und perfekten trails!!!!​


----------



## junkyjerk (1. Januar 2010)

jau auch aus dem hohen norden ein frohes neues jahr 2010. ich freue mich auf die kommende saison mit euch.

@skgt-fahrer: da ich für dieses jahr wieder zimmer im stephaneum habe, wollte ich nur mal im voraus fragen, wer denn dieses jahr wieder mit zur trophy fährt. kann ja nur besser werden als dieses jahr. 

bitte beachten: dieses jahr gibt es wieder teilnehmerlimits. siehe www.trophy.at


----------



## DJT (2. Januar 2010)

Ein gutes neues auch von mir!!


----------



## gasman (2. Januar 2010)

hey, wünsche allen ein gutes neues und hoffe im kommenden jahr wenigstens ab und zu wieder zeit zu finden aufs rad zu kommen.

@hebbe- voll krasse homepage. hab mal gekuckt, wo der laden ist. Tyler, Texas. habe von 1974-76 in der nähe gewohnt. damals wäre es lebensgefährlich gewesen, als erwachsener dort mit dem rad rumzufahren; galt als megaschwul und war bei den rednecks nicht gerne gesehen; und da sag noch einer, die amis sind nicht lernfähig


----------



## DJT (2. Januar 2010)

gasman schrieb:


> @hebbe- voll krasse homepage. hab mal gekuckt, wo der laden ist. Tyler, Texas. habe von 1974-76 in der nähe gewohnt. damals wäre es lebensgefährlich gewesen, als erwachsener dort mit dem rad rumzufahren; galt als megaschwul und war bei den rednecks nicht gerne gesehen; und da sag noch einer, die amis sind nicht lernfähig



Ja krass. Die Welt ist ein Dorf


----------



## MilanL (2. Januar 2010)

Hallo an alle,
ich wünsche Euch ein frohes neues Jahr 2010 und viele Kilometer auf dem Fahrrad ohne Verletzung.

Viele Grüsse aus der Slowakei
Milan


----------



## dechfrax (2. Januar 2010)

Ein gesundes Neues Jahr! Auf dass uns das Wetter dieses Jahr besser leiden kann!



junkyjerk schrieb:


> @skgt-fahrer: da ich für dieses jahr wieder zimmer im stephaneum habe, wollte ich nur mal im voraus fragen, wer denn dieses jahr wieder mit zur trophy fährt. kann ja nur besser werden als dieses jahr.


Ich plane schon mit der Trophy, bin 99%ig dabei.

Btw: Du hast gut daran getan, die Jahresabschlusstour vorzuziehen. Am 30.12. hat's kurz vor Mittag angefangen zu pissen und den Rest des Tages nicht mehr aufgehört :kotz:



MilanL schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> ich wünsche Euch ein frohes neues Jahr 2010 und viele Kilometer auf dem Fahrrad ohne Verletzung.
> 
> Viele Grüsse aus der Slowakei
> Milan


 Ups, bist Du wieder ständig in Deiner Heimat oder nur über die Feiertage? Wäre schon schön, wenn wir uns wieder über den Weg fahren würden


----------



## wurmspecht (3. Januar 2010)

Diesselben Jahreswünsche auch von mir - wenn auch etwas spät .

 Man darf gar nicht daran denken, was das an Scheemassen gegeben hätte, wenn es am 30. kälter gewesen wäre


----------



## Numse (4. Januar 2010)

Die Kisten sind ausgepackt, die erste Stadtführung absolviert, jetzt geht's los! 
Wer zeigt einer Zugezogenen die besten Trails und die schönsten Fleckchen rund um Ulm? Gibt's sowas wie nen Biker-Stammtisch o.ä.? Und wo geh ich hin, wenn's quietscht und schleift?

Ich danke euch schon jetzt für eure Tipps und wünsche allseits ein frohes Neues!!!


----------



## junkyjerk (4. Januar 2010)

@numse: na dann herzlich willkommen in ulm. touren werden in der regel hier verabredet, also immer mal wieder hier reinschauen. ansonsten wird man sich dann bei einer der touren sehen und dann kriegst du auch gleich die trails hier und in der umgebung gezeigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (4. Januar 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @skgt-fahrer: da ich für dieses jahr wieder zimmer im stephaneum habe, wollte ich nur mal im voraus fragen, wer denn dieses jahr wieder mit zur trophy fährt. kann ja nur besser werden als dieses jahr.
> 
> bitte beachten: dieses jahr gibt es wieder teilnehmerlimits. siehe www.trophy.at



Zu einer ordentlichen Bike-Saison gehört die Trophy mit 1-2 Regenschauer einfach dazu 

Euch auch allen ein schönes neues verletzungsfreies 2010!

Schon mal vormerken: Mittwoch, 13.01.10 Nightride! Treffpunkt 18:30 Brücke!

Gruß
Mark


----------



## bax75 (4. Januar 2010)

Alles Gute im Neuen Jahr auch von meiner Seite!!!



kupfermark schrieb:


> Mittwoch, 13.01.10 Nightride!



Mist: Da kann ich nicht. Aber hat jemand Lust diesen Mittwoch eine Runde zu drehen? Ich schlage 13Uhr an der Brücke vor. Wer kommt mit?


----------



## MilanL (4. Januar 2010)

medc17 schrieb:


> Ups, bist Du wieder ständig in Deiner Heimat oder nur über die Feiertage? Wäre schon schön, wenn wir uns wieder über den Weg fahren würden



nur über die Feiertage, dieses Jahr hab ich mir den Weihnachtsurlaub ein bisschen verlängert. Wir werden uns sicher treffen, nur vieleicht dauerts länger da ich in einem Winter-bike-schlaf bin (ich fahre mit dem Fahrad  nur selten im Winter) 




junkyjerk schrieb:


> jau auch aus dem hohen norden ein frohes neues jahr 2010. ich freue mich auf die kommende saison mit euch.
> 
> @skgt-fahrer: da ich für dieses jahr wieder zimmer im stephaneum habe, wollte ich nur mal im voraus fragen, wer denn dieses jahr wieder mit zur trophy fährt. kann ja nur besser werden als dieses jahr.
> 
> bitte beachten: dieses jahr gibt es wieder teilnehmerlimits. siehe www.trophy.at



Ich bin dabei auch mit meinem Kumpel


----------



## chickenway-user (4. Januar 2010)

Ich überleg grad Mittwoch:

http://www.rastatt-punk-enduro.de/

Aber ich bin noch nicht so ganz fit...


----------



## wurmspecht (5. Januar 2010)

Wieso, biste krank? 

@Milan: war am Sonntag beim Skaten, zwischen Grän und Schattwald alles optimal, Richtung Unterjoch ist erst frisch abgezogen gewesen und alles noch ziemlich weich, die klassische Spur sah aber ganz gut aus. Wäre schön, wenn wir mal wieder zusammen fahren würden .


----------



## Numse (5. Januar 2010)

@junkyjerk: Danke, wir sehen uns bei nächster Gelegenheit, jetzt bin ich erst mal krank...

@all: Viel Spaß am Mittwoch.

Dana


----------



## chickenway-user (5. Januar 2010)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Wieso, biste krank?



Jo, erkältet. Wird schon grad wieder, aber irgendwie will ich grad bevor es ganz gut ist nciht übermäßig viel machen...


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (5. Januar 2010)

@bax75: ich wäre dabei und was schwebt bezügl. Richtung vor?.....Funzel muss ich keine mitnehmen, oder?

@numse & chiky: gute Besserung!!!!


----------



## bax75 (6. Januar 2010)

@schulsslicht: OK, super! Ich würd gern die Ulmer Runde fahren - evtl. mit Verlängerung über Thalfingen. Das ganze sollte nicht länger als 2 Stunden dauern - ich will ja nicht einfrieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (6. Januar 2010)

So: Schöne Tour heute Nachmittag mit Schlusslicht. Knusprige Trails, Temperatur knapp unter null und heisser Tee für zwischendurch


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (7. Januar 2010)

@bax75:...........war eine super Runde und nochmals vielen Dank für den heißen Tee....und ich glaube er hat doch keine Wirkung wie Baldrian

@kupfermark: ich bin am Mittwoch höchstwahrscheinlich dabei.....


----------



## bax75 (8. Januar 2010)

Hey Leute!

Bin grad mal wieder am Basteln und versuche neue Zughüllen zu zuschneiden. Ich hab mit meinem Seitenschneider ziemlich Probleme - geht gar nicht... 
Kann mir zufällig jemand einen Bowdenzugschneider ausleihen mit dem man auch die Zughüllen schneiden kann?

Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## chickenway-user (8. Januar 2010)

Ich nehm da immer nen Seitenschneider. Ist aber nicht so ganz optimal...

Ab Montag wird übrigens in den Bodensee gepisst. Von der Schweizer Seite


----------



## bax75 (8. Januar 2010)

Ja, ein Seitenschneider ist für den Schaltzug selbst OK, aber an der Hülle beisst der sich die Zähne aus...


----------



## axx (8. Januar 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

ich wünsch euch auch noch ein frohes neues Jahr! 



bax75 schrieb:


> aber an der Hülle beisst der sich die Zähne aus...



 Mit einem guten Seitenschneider geht das ganz leicht.
 Allerdings wird dabei die Hülle etwas platt gequetscht, deshalb hab ich mir genau das abgebildete Werkzeug gekauft, damit geht es etwas besser. Kannsts dir gerne mal ausleihen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (8. Januar 2010)

Ahh, dann ist mein Seitenschneider wohl schon etwas altersschwach...
Bist Du, axx morgen zu Hause? Dann würde ich mir das Ding abholen, wenn es Dir recht ist.

@Skitourengeher: Am Sonntag geh ich mit meinem Kumpel Flo die Skitourensaison eröffnen. Wir planen eine schön gepeacte Anfänger-Tour aufs Wertacher Hörnle. Wenn noch jemand mit kommen will, wir wollten uns um 8 auf den Weg machen.


----------



## kommando99 (8. Januar 2010)

Mit dem Wertacher Hörnle habe ich die Saison dieses Jahr auch begonnen. Stressfreie Einstiegstour. Ich habe mich heute Nachmittag mehr oder weniger spontan entschieden übers Wochenende noch nach Arosa zu fahren. Wetter und Schneebedingungen sollen ja super sein. Die Felle lasse ich aber zu Hause. :x


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (9. Januar 2010)

Alternativvorschlag für Mittwoch: Hat nächste Woche jemand Lust auf eine "Feierabend Snowboard bzw. Ski-Session" auf der Alb (Lifte haben bis 22.00 Uhr geöffnet)?


----------



## Funsportler (9. Januar 2010)

> @Skitourengeher: Am Sonntag geh ich mit meinem Kumpel Flo die Skitourensaison eröffnen. Wir planen eine schön gepeacte Anfänger-Tour aufs Wertacher Hörnle. Wenn noch jemand mit kommen will, wir wollten uns um 8 auf den Weg machen.



Ich wäre gern mitgekommen. Stattdessen bin ich noch in München und sitzte in der Bib, da die Prüfungszeit näher kommt. Euch viel Spass


----------



## Funsportler (9. Januar 2010)

> Mit einem guten Seitenschneider geht das ganz leicht.
> Allerdings wird dabei die Hülle etwas platt gequetscht, deshalb hab ich mir genau das abgebildete Werkzeug gekauft, damit geht es etwas besser. Kannsts dir gerne mal ausleihen.




Man kann einen alten Zug rein tun, damit wird die Quetschung verhindert. Viele Schaltzüge haben eine harte Hülle, die sonst gerne bricht


----------



## axx (9. Januar 2010)

Funsportler schrieb:


> Man kann einen alten Zug rein tun, damit wird die Quetschung verhindert.



Das ist ja ein schlauer Trick, werd ich mir merken 

@Schlusslicht: Ich war noch nie auf der Alb Skifahren. Wo hats denn da einen empfehlenswerten Lift? Und ausreichend Schnee?


----------



## carmin (9. Januar 2010)

axx schrieb:


> Wo hats denn da einen empfehlenswerten Lift?


http://www.alblifte.de/
(den in Albstadt kennst ja bereits ... und den in Zainingen sieht man doch von der B28


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (10. Januar 2010)

@axx: ...dann gibt es noch eine Anlage in Donnstetten hier der link: 
http://www.skilift-donnstetten.de/
ist meine favourit!! die Bedingungen sind gerade optimal  ich werde entweder morgen oder übermorgen abends hinfahren!!


----------



## junkyjerk (11. Januar 2010)

so, mein erster filmversuch, die rohversion. bin für tips sehr dankbar.
probleme bisher:

1. meine kamera zeichnet *.mov (quicktime) auf.
2. nachdem ich die *.mov in *avi umgewandelt hab (mit avidemux), wollte der moviemaker die nicht schlucken. fehlermeldung mit irgendwelchen codecs. 
3. mit virtualdub hab ich dann die einzelnen avi zusammengefügt, nur leider war der ton danach total asynchron, deshalb erstmal musik als ton.

hier das bisherige resultat, wie gesagt, noch keine endgültige fassung.

aufgenommen am samstag, den 26.12.2009.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/8676855"]http://vimeo.com/8676855[/ame]


----------



## Aitschie (12. Januar 2010)

Gutes Neues Euch allen, ich hoffe Ihr seid gut rübergekommen!!!!! Bisschen kalt ist es bei Euch geworden. Zur geistigen Erwärmung paar Urlaubsgrüße...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (12. Januar 2010)

Boah Martin, geniale Bilder 
Das grenzt ja an seelische Grausamkeit die hier reinzustellen! 

@jj: ist ganz schön viel hin und her gerenne bis man da ein paar fertige Videominuten hat gell


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Januar 2010)

@aitschie: du sack, schämst du dich garnicht, hier solche bilder zu posten? 

@djt: für die 2 minuten hab ich fast 2h gebraucht. der wahnsinn. sowas muss man fast zu zweit machen.


----------



## Aitschie (13. Januar 2010)

@ djt/jj: ehrlich, nö


----------



## kupfermark (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

Nightride heut abend würd ich jetzt doch absagen, wg zuwenig Mitstreitern.

Gruß
KM


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Januar 2010)

so, nun fertig geschnittene version mit intro, credits und outtakes.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/8738763"]http://vimeo.com/8738763[/ame]


----------



## Funsportler (14. Januar 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @aitschie: du sack, schämst du dich garnicht, hier solche bilder zu posten?
> 
> @djt: für die 2 minuten hab ich fast 2h gebraucht. der wahnsinn. sowas muss man fast zu zweit machen.



Mit welchem Programm hast das jetzt gemacht? Je nach Güte des Schnittprogramms, kann man auch ordentlich Zeit sparen (wegen Movie Maker) Eine Fummelei ists natürlich immer.


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Januar 2010)

@funsportler: die 2h zeitansatz bezogen sich nicht aufs schneiden, sondern aufs filmen, also die ganze rennerei und schieberei, immer wieder den berg hoch, das umbauen der kamera u.s.w.. geschnitten hab ich es heute mit moviemaker. ging eigentlich ganz flott.


----------



## Funsportler (14. Januar 2010)

Achso. Ja das ist klar. Alleine macht man das normalerweise auch nicht


----------



## kupfermark (14. Januar 2010)

@jj: cooles vid, vor allem die Übergänge halte ich für gelungen! Die outtakes könnten noch etwas spektakulärer sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (14. Januar 2010)

@kupfermark: das nächste mal leg ich mich mal richtig spektakulär aufs maul, extra für dich. 

so wie hier:
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/2790706"]http://www.vimeo.com/2790706[/ame]


----------



## Aitschie (14. Januar 2010)

Dann kommt auch n ganz lockeres: "ca va?"
Manche der Abgänge sind ja fast schon künstlerisch wertvoll!


----------



## dechfrax (15. Januar 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> so, nun fertig geschnittene version mit intro, credits und outtakes.


Schönes Vid, war sicher eine ganz ordentliche Lauferei, bis alles im Kasten war!
Die Treppe hätte ich vermisst 



junkyjerk schrieb:


> @kupfermark: das nächste mal leg ich mich mal richtig spektakulär aufs maul, extra für dich.
> 
> so wie hier:


Wie geil ist das denn? Wenn ich mir vorstelle, die Jungs würden mit Clickies fahren, auweia ...


----------



## bax75 (17. Januar 2010)

@jj: Coole Videos! Seit wann hast' denn den Full-Face? 

Hab jetzt auch wieder ein Hardtail - genau rechtzeitig um mich damit durch die kalte Riesen-Sauerei die sich heute draussen auf den Strassen und Wegen gebildet hat zu fräsen. Spikes sind ja drauf...


----------



## dechfrax (17. Januar 2010)

bax75 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auch wieder ein Hardtail - genau rechtzeitig um mich damit durch die kalte Riesen-Sauerei die sich heute draussen auf den Strassen und Wegen gebildet hat zu fräsen.


Schickes Teil! ZR Race?

"Fräsen" habe ich gestern auch probiert, bin aber auf simpelsten Forstwegen im Tiefschnee versackt! Vielleicht lässt der Regen von heute das weisse Zeugs zusammensacken, damit man wieder fahren kann. Vielleicht gibt's aber auch wieder 2 Monate Eis auf den Trails ...


----------



## bax75 (17. Januar 2010)

Ne, is ein "ZR Team only". Habs am Samstag vor ner Woche fertig gemacht und noch nicht mal probegefahren - ist das zu fassen?!? Ich hoffe ich schaffs diese Woche mal eine Runde zu drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (18. Januar 2010)

Hast Du die Bikefarbe passend zu Deinem Benutzerbild gewählt? Man könnte es fast vermuten .


----------



## bax75 (18. Januar 2010)

@wurmspecht: Ja, stimmt passt wirklich gut  

Wie siehts eigentlich bei euch mit *Resturlaubvernichtung* aus? Ich hätte noch eine Woche die bis Ende März weg sein muss. Bin grad am Überlegen ob mir Biken oder Skitouren gehen besser taugen würde - hab aber bisher weder für das eine noch das andere Mitstreiter. Gibts hier vielleicht welche?
Einfallen würde mir spontan: BigMountain-Week auf La Palma, Skitouren-Woche auf der Heidelberger Hütte, Finale Ligure Frühjahrstrip. Was für Pläne habt ihr so?


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Januar 2010)

@bax75: bis ende märz ist auch der schnee weitestgehend weg von den bergspitzen, sodass man die oberen trails alle fahren kann. mal schauen. was so geht. bock hab ich auf alle fälle.


----------



## Aitschie (18. Januar 2010)

bax75 schrieb:


> Resturlaubvernichtung[/B]
> ..... Finale Ligure Frühjahrstrip. Was für Pläne habt ihr so?



Wenn ich mich mal einklinken darf: Resturlaub hab ich nicht (a) Student und (b) Arbeiten nur auf Stundenbasis ABER: wenn ihr Ende März nach Finale biken gehen wollen würdet, wäre ich im Zweifel unter Umständen nicht wirklich abgeneigt, einen Platz zu füllen... Ansonsten halt ichs so wie Jörg



junkyjerk schrieb:


> mal schauen. was so geht. bock hab ich auf alle fälle.


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Januar 2010)

so, nun felht nur noch der kupfermark und schon kanns losgehen in der gleichen besetzung wie beim alpen-x


----------



## kupfermark (18. Januar 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> so, nun felht nur noch der kupfermark und schon kanns losgehen in der gleichen besetzung wie beim alpen-x



Stimmt, hat sich schließlich bewährt. 
Diesmal nehm ich aber einen Klappstuhl, Popcorn und Dosenbier mit 

Ich hab noch 3 Tage übrig, die müssen auch weg. Und diesmal bleib ich nicht daheim und heul wenn die Fotos gepostet werden!


----------



## bax75 (18. Januar 2010)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Diesmal nehm ich aber einen Klappstuhl, Popcorn und Dosenbier mit


LOL!!! ...und unbedingt eine Videokamera !!!


kupfermark schrieb:


> Ich hab noch 3 Tage übrig, die müssen auch weg. Und diesmal bleib ich nicht daheim und heul wenn die Fotos gepostet werden!



Jippy! Auf gehts!


----------



## DJT (18. Januar 2010)

bax75 schrieb:


> Finale Ligure Frühjahrstrip



 
Da würd ich mich glatt breitschlagen lassen 
Hab allerdings nur noch 1 Tag Resturlaub


----------



## Aitschie (18. Januar 2010)

bax75 schrieb:


> LOL!!! ...und unbedingt eine Videokamera !!!



Ich hätt da grad auch n super Angebot: http://www.v-nix.nl/vholdr-contour-hd

Absoluter Haben-Will-Effekt!!! 

jj, km, bax, djt: uuuhhhh, das wird böse genial!!! Wer noch?


----------



## dechfrax (18. Januar 2010)

bax75 schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich bei euch mit *Resturlaubvernichtung* aus? Ich hätte noch eine Woche die bis Ende März weg sein muss.


Resturlaub? Was'n das, kann man das essen?



bax75 schrieb:


> Bin grad am Überlegen ob mir Biken oder Skitouren gehen besser taugen würde - hab aber bisher weder für das eine noch das andere Mitstreiter. Gibts hier vielleicht welche?
> ... Skitouren-Woche auf der Heidelberger Hütte ...


Für die Skitourenwoche wäre ich definitiv zu haben, mir fehlen noch Piz Tasna und Davo Lais 
Ich kann auf jeden Fall eine Karte und Tourenvorschläge beisteuern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (18. Januar 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> jj, km, bax, djt: uuuhhhh, das wird böse genial!!! Wer noch?



au weia, das klingt zu gut, um wahr zu sein.


----------



## wurmspecht (19. Januar 2010)

Ich hab noch 18 Tage Resturlaub, eine Woche zum Biken dafür zu verwenden, wäre schon ein schöner Gedanke


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Januar 2010)

hach ja, finale ligure im märz, da kommen erinnerungen hoch... 

so wie diese hier:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3D1v8ORmWQM"]YouTube- Finale Ligure 03 2009[/ame]


----------



## bax75 (19. Januar 2010)

Was is eigentlich mit der Villa il Pogetto los? Die ist im ganzen web nicht mehr zu finden bzw. nicht buchbar...
Hat die Signora die Schnauze voll?


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Januar 2010)

@bax75: die signora vermietet nun selber und nicht mehr über das deutsche reisebüro interchalet.com. ich kann dir die emailadresse geben..


----------



## bax75 (19. Januar 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @bax75: die signora vermietet nun selber und nicht mehr über das deutsche reisebüro interchalet.com. ich kann dir die emailadresse geben..



Hervorragend! Dann müssten die Preise jetzt ja auch deutlich günstiger sein 

Blöd nur: Ich hab kürzlich einen 100 EUR Reisegutschein bekommen der unter anderem für InterChalet gilt...


----------



## enforce (21. Januar 2010)

Servus,

bin auch wiede raus der Versenkung zurück und muss dringend Urlaub (32d Rest) abbauen. Bei einem Bikeurlauf wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## Aitschie (21. Januar 2010)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/8300325"]http://vimeo.com/8300325[/ame]

Ich lieg grad brüllend unterm Tisch, is das genial!!! Ich mag den Kleinen vorne rechts


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (21. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen!!!
es ist zwar bis zum Sommer noch ein ein Weilchen hin, möchte dennoch in die Runde fragen, wie es bei euch mit einer Transalp in den letzten zwei Augustwochen aussieht?? 
greets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (21. Januar 2010)

Das war ja in Wangen i.A.! Wusst ich gar nicht, daß die da sowas machen.


----------



## junkyjerk (21. Januar 2010)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!!!
> es ist zwar bis zum Sommer noch ein ein Weilchen hin, möchte dennoch in die Runde fragen, wie es bei euch mit einer Transalp in den letzten zwei Augustwochen aussieht??
> greets



diesmal dann aber ohne gepäcktransport und ein wenig mehr hm, gelle? 




kupfermark schrieb:


> Das war ja in Wangen i.A.! Wusst ich gar nicht, daß die da sowas machen.



ja, das hat der jürgen früher schon erzählt, soll immer ziemlich viel los sein beim weihnachtsjam.


----------



## wurmspecht (22. Januar 2010)

Für einen evtl. Inseltrip lässt sich niemand begeistern?


----------



## junkyjerk (22. Januar 2010)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Für einen evtl. Inseltrip lässt sich niemand begeistern?



naja, sich ins auto zu setzen und nach finale zu fahren ist einfach bequemer als sein rad in ein flugzeug zu packen und nach la palma zu fliegen oder?


----------



## kupfermark (22. Januar 2010)

Aber wär mal was anderes! Insel war ich noch nie zum biken, ich könnt mich auch dafür begeistern!


----------



## junkyjerk (22. Januar 2010)

ist halt alles ne kostenfrage und da ist finale halt klar im vorteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (22. Januar 2010)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!!!
> es ist zwar bis zum Sommer noch ein ein Weilchen hin, möchte dennoch in die Runde fragen, wie es bei euch mit einer Transalp in den letzten zwei Augustwochen aussieht??
> greets



Alpencross hatten wir dieses Jahr wieder geplant, Route steht ja bereits seit letztem Jahr (Sebastians unfreiwilliger KH-aufenthalt und so..), wird dann wahrscheinlich noch um nen Tag verlängert. Dann also 8 Tage und paar mehr hm als normal....



wurmspecht schrieb:


> Für einen evtl. Inseltrip lässt sich niemand begeistern?



Grundsätzlich schon, aber dazu müsste ich (ich sprech nur von mir) fix planen können. Dies ist z.Z. nicht möglich, kurzfristig ists aber denk ich schwer n Flug zu organisieren (v.a. wenn wir derzeit 5-7 Leute sind). Und dann kommen halt die Kosten noch dazu.





Und jetzt noch was ganz anderes: wie bekannt habe ich mir die DX-Lampe (China-Lampe) bestellt. Heute dann die ersten Testaufnahmen, die ich in mein Album (Sonstiges) eingestellt. Mein Fazit: bockgeil das Teil!!!! Ich bringe es dann das nächste Mal nach Ulm mit, dann könnt ihr das Teil bei Interesse genauer überprüfen.


----------



## axx (23. Januar 2010)

Seit Weihnachten bin ich auch im Besitz der DX-Lampe. Meine Bewertung:

von der Helligkeit vergleichbar mit 20W Halogen (Osram IRC am LiIon-Akku)
Lichtfarbe und Ausleuchtung ist aber bei der Halogen-Lampe etwas besser (meine Meinung)
der Akku der LED-Lampe ist sensationell klein und leicht, ich hab aber noch nicht getestet, wie lange er wirklich durchhält
wie tbird weiter oben schon gewarnt hat, ist der interne Aufbau der Lampe etwas grenzwertig. Für eine lange Lebensdauer der Lampe sollte man besser etwas nacharbeiten (Wärmeleitpaste auftragen).
die Kopfband hab ich in eine Helmhalterung umgebaut. Ist aber viel zu wuchtig, da muss ich mir noch was anderes basteln.
ich hab 65 EUR incl. aller Nebenkosten bezahlt


----------



## kupfermark (23. Januar 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ist halt alles ne kostenfrage und da ist finale halt klar im vorteil.



Stimmt, für viel Geld ausgeben bin ich auch nicht gerade zu begeistern. Also Mitte-Ende März ne Woche Finale? Von mir aus kömmers fix machen und buchen, dann kann ich meinen Urlaub einreichen.


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (23. Januar 2010)

@jj & aitschie: also wenn der X in den letzten zwei Augustwochen stattfinden sollte, bin ich dabei.....um die spartanische Version zu testen...!!! 

@ axx & all:......dann sollten wir Mal demnächst wieder einen nightride starten, oder? Wie sieht es Di bzw. Mi um 18.30 aus??


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Januar 2010)

@finalisten: ich hab grÃ¼nes licht von der regierung bekommen, die planung kann beginnen. also welche woche nehmen wir? die 3. oder 4. mÃ¤rzwoche? shuttlen?! unbedingt!

wenn bax75 einverstanden ist, frage ich mal die villa il pogetto an, die kosten sind wirklich gering. derhu und ich haben im mÃ¤rz 2009 nur ca. 250â¬ fÃ¼r die woche bezahlt. da wir aller voraussicht mehr als 4 sind, wÃ¼rde ich dann die grosse wohnung mit der dachterasse anfragen, dort passen mindestens 5 leute rein, eher 6-7. 

an die rennradbesitzer unter den finalisten: rennrad lohnt sich mitzunehmen, ich kenn da ein paar super rennradtouren mit traumhaften serpentinen-meerblick-abfahrten. einfach geil.


----------



## kupfermark (23. Januar 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> die 3. oder 4. märzwoche? shuttlen?! unbedingt!



Mir wär die dritte lieber, aber wenns die vierte wird wär ich auch dabei. Shuttlen ja, 1-2 mal, will schließlich HM sammeln ;-) 
Rennrad nehm ich auch mit.


----------



## wurmspecht (23. Januar 2010)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> @ axx & all:......dann sollten wir Mal demnächst wieder einen nightride starten, oder? Wie sieht es Di bzw. Mi um 18.30 aus??



Wie lange fahrt Ihr denn gerade so?


----------



## kupfermark (23. Januar 2010)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Wie lange fahrt Ihr denn gerade so?



Gerade fahren wir eigentlich gar nicht so lang, meistens kommt recht bald ne Kurve..

Im Ernst: Ich find, 2 Stunden solltens schon sein, damit sichs lohnt.


----------



## Aitschie (23. Januar 2010)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Mir wär die dritte lieber, aber wenns die vierte wird wär ich auch dabei. Shuttlen ja, 1-2 mal, will schließlich HM sammeln ;-)
> Rennrad nehm ich auch mit.



Ich befinde mich grad in ner Zwickmühle: ich werde 2 Seminararbeiten schreiben (um im Sommer dann Zeit zu haben), daher wäre mir die vierte Woche (22.-28.) lieber. Wenns mit den Arbeiten aber ganz schlecht läuft kanns sein, dass ich nur 4 Tage runterfahren kann.
Shutteln schließ ich mich Mark an, Touren wären mir lieber. Bin dieses Jahr noch gar nicht radeln gewesen. RR hab ich mittlerweile auch, werd es von der Urlaubszeit abhängig machen obs mitkommt.
Ach so, die Erlaubnis brauch ich net holen, die nehm ich mir  Kann übrigens einen mitnehmen. Engpass wird das Rad, ich hab nur 2 Plätzchen auf dem Heckträger...


----------



## bax75 (23. Januar 2010)

Hey hier wirds ja schon richtig konkret! Mir ist die 3 Woche lieber. In der 4., Hab ich noch einen anderen Termin.
Shutteln 1 oder 2 mal ist schon geil. Ob ich's Rennerle auch mit nehm überleg ich mir noch...

Nightride die Woche evtl. Mi hätte ich auch Bock!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (24. Januar 2010)

also der termin ist dann der 13. - 20.03.2010 für finale ligure.

shutteln würde ich dann für dienstag und donnerstag vorschlagen. was meint ihr?

teilnehmer bis jetzt:

- aitschie
- bax75
- kupfermark
- junkyjerk

wer noch?


----------



## wurmspecht (24. Januar 2010)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Im Ernst: Ich find, 2 Stunden solltens schon sein, damit sichs lohnt.



Mit 2 Stunden kann ich gut leben, nur letztes Mal war es 12 als ich daheim war und da dachte ich, das sei die Regel .


----------



## kupfermark (24. Januar 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> *nur 4 Tage* runterfahren kann.
> Shutteln schließ ich mich Mark an, Touren wären mir lieber. Bin dieses Jahr noch gar nicht radeln gewesen. RR hab ich mittlerweile auch, werd es von der Urlaubszeit abhängig machen obs mitkommt.
> Ach so, die Erlaubnis brauch ich net holen, die nehm ich mir  Kann übrigens einen mitnehmen. Engpass wird das Rad, ich hab nur 2 Plätzchen auf dem Heckträger...



Bei mir wäre es sozialverträglicher, wenn dabei nur ein WE dafür "drauf" gehen würde, aber alleine fahr ich nicht runter. Wenn noch jemand ab Mo oder Di bis Sa runterfahren würde, wäre ich dabei bzw würd ich fahren. 

Nightride am Mi kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (24. Januar 2010)

@nightrider: dann würde ich Mi vorschlagen um 18.30 an der Brücke -> die "Ulmer Runde" sind ja genau 2 Stunden !!

@kupfermark: wäre dir Di lieber?


----------



## chickenway-user (24. Januar 2010)

Ach *******, ich will mit. Aber ich muss arbeiten, und am ersten Wochenende hab ich ehh schon was anderes vor...


----------



## kupfermark (24. Januar 2010)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> @kupfermark: wäre dir Di lieber?



Nö, auch nicht. Bei mir ginge nur Mo oder Do, oder die Woche drauf. Aber fahrt ruhig mal!


----------



## Aitschie (24. Januar 2010)

@Mark, Jörg, Axel: Auf der ARD kommt grad Biathlon aus Antholz, da simmer im Sommer auch vorbei. Patscher Hütte und Staller Sattel  

@Hebbe: Krankheit? 



kupfermark schrieb:


> Wenn noch jemand ab Mo oder Di bis Sa runterfahren würde, wäre ich dabei bzw würd ich fahren.



Wie gesagt je nachdem wie meine Seminararbeit zeitlichen Anspruch verlangt, würde ich nur 4-5 Tage runterfahren. Also wohl Di gegen Mitternacht starten, 9h brauche ich von Bayreuth über Ulm nach Finale. Sa noch ne kleinere Tour und in der Nacht wieder zurück


----------



## junkyjerk (24. Januar 2010)

wat denn hier los? wenn finale, dann doch von samstag bis samstag oder was?


----------



## lectron (24. Januar 2010)

Für ein paar Tage Finale hätte ich auch eine Freigabe von der Regierung, ne ganze Woche ist bei mir aber nicht drin. Wegen des Termins bin ich flexibel. Gerade noch mit Thomas telefoniert, wenn mind. einmal shutteln zusammengeht wäre er auch dabei.
Optimal wäre für uns, Anreise Sa, So und Di shuttlen, Mi wieder abreise.
Vieleicht könnten wir ja die Betten sharen, würde sich ja anbieten wenn Mark und aitschie von Mi bis Sa runterfahren würden. 

btw: Letzte Woche hab ich mir sage und schreibe 7 Platten eingefahren. Keine Ahnung mit was die Ulmer dieses Jahr gesplittet haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (24. Januar 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> @Hebbe: Krankheit?



 Wie meinen?

Ich muß mal noch abchecken, aber tendenziell wär ich schon dabei


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Januar 2010)

lectron schrieb:


> Für ein paar Tage Finale hätte ich auch eine Freigabe von der Regierung, ne ganze Woche ist bei mir aber nicht drin. Wegen des Termins bin ich flexibel. Gerade noch mit Thomas telefoniert, wenn mind. einmal shutteln zusammengeht wäre er auch dabei.
> Optimal wäre für uns, Anreise Sa, So und Di shuttlen, Mi wieder abreise.
> Vieleicht könnten wir ja die Betten sharen, würde sich ja anbieten wenn Mark und aitschie von Mi bis Sa runterfahren würden.



also bedsharing? ist ja mal ne gute idee, wenn ihr wirklich nicht die ganze woche könnt.

um es nochmal zusammen zu fassen:

die ganze woche:
bax75
junkyjerk

von sa-mi:
lectron
thomas

von mi-sa:
kupfermark
aitschie


bitte tragt euch in die liste ein, wer wie lange bleibt. dann können wir gucken, welche wohnung(en) wir brauchen.


----------



## Aitschie (25. Januar 2010)

DJT schrieb:


> Wie meinen?
> 
> Ich muß mal noch abchecken, aber tendenziell wär ich schon dabei



Los, Hebbe, der Spaß sollte es dir wert sein!!! 
Sorry, das meine Anstiftung zum Blaumachen auf Krankenschein sollte an cwu gehen.... Das kommt davon, wenn man dem eigenen alten Hirn vertraut und erst postet und dann schaut.



junkyjerk schrieb:


> also bedsharing? ist ja mal ne gute idee, wenn ihr wirklich nicht die ganze woche könnt.
> 
> um es nochmal zusammen zu fassen:
> 
> ...



Finde Lectrons Vorschlag super! Unter den Bedingungen buche ich Mi morgen bis Samstag abend für eine Person Finale Ligure in einem Bett einer Ferienwohnung. 

Zugleich biete ich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit von Bayreuth nach Finale Ligure gegen Spritbeteiligung an. Es besteht Kapazität für eine Person und ein Fahrrad mit Federweg


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Januar 2010)

kleines video von gestern: immerdraussen, djt und ich waren auf dem grünten.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/8971464"]grünten im januar[/ame]


----------



## kupfermark (25. Januar 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Finde Lectrons Vorschlag super! Unter den Bedingungen buche ich Mi morgen bis Samstag abend für eine Person Finale Ligure in einem Bett einer Ferienwohnung.
> 
> Zugleich biete ich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit von Bayreuth nach Finale Ligure gegen Spritbeteiligung an. Es besteht Kapazität für eine Person und ein Fahrrad mit Federweg



Bin dabei und steig in Ulm (bzw P+R Langenau) zu! 
Ich buch dann hiermit das gleiche Paket wie Aitschi!

@jj: 3h hoch, 1h runter, ist das schonmal Mentaltraining für die nächste Transalp?


----------



## DJT (25. Januar 2010)

Ach was soll's:

die ganze woche:
bax75
junkyjerk
djt 

@jj: echt super Video 
Mußt nur versuchen mit der Kamera langsamer und ruhiger zu schwenken.

War ja auch ne super Aktion, und das Wetter wie dafür gemacht:




Mehr Bilder hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (25. Januar 2010)

Mit Skiern hätt ich das nachvollzogen, aber mit dem Rad?  Wenigstens hattet ihr so Sonne.... 

@km: wennst willst, ich kann dich auch bereits in WÜ abholen, solltest du da sein. Von Bayreuth aus sinds angeblich 9h Fahrzeit, wie lange fährt man den ab Ulm (ich hab n langsames Autochen....selbst manches Beiboot hatte in der Karibik mehr Bums als mein Motorchen)


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Januar 2010)

achtung: 
wir sollten nun langsam die bude buchen, sonst wird das nix mehr. die grosse wohnung ist schon die ersten 2 mÃ¤rzwochen weg, wir sollten also langsam zusehen. wir haben noch einen freien platz, dann wÃ¤re mit 6 mann die hÃ¼tte voll.

die kosten sind 520â¬ fÃ¼r die woche. also 87â¬ fÃ¼r die ganze woche bzw. die hÃ¤lfte, fÃ¼r die, die ne halbe woche bleiben.

wenn es doch mehr als 6 leute werden, mÃ¼ssen wir halt noch ne andere wohnung dazu buchen.

alternative wÃ¤re, nicht die grosse wohnung zu nehmen, sondern die "gruppen" wohnungsmÃ¤ssig zu trennen, also bax75, djt, ?, junkyjerk in eine wohnung und die halbe-woche-bleiber in eine andere. was meint ihr?

aktualisierte liste:

die ganze woche:
bax75
djt
junkyjerk

von sa-mi:
lectron
thomas

von mi-sa:
kupfermark
aitschie


----------



## kupfermark (25. Januar 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> @km: wennst willst, ich kann dich auch bereits in WÜ abholen, solltest du da sein. Von Bayreuth aus sinds angeblich 9h Fahrzeit, wie lange fährt man den ab Ulm (ich hab n langsames Autochen....selbst manches Beiboot hatte in der Karibik mehr Bums als mein Motorchen)



Nönö, Ulm is Subba, werd Mo und Di noch arbeiten. 
Wie lang haben wir denn immer gebraucht? 
Keine Ahnung, googlemaps sagt ca 6Std.

@jj: aber große Whg ist schon günstiger als 2 kleine, oder? Bin für ne große WG, ich seh euch ja sonst so selten. ;-)


----------



## junkyjerk (26. Januar 2010)

alles klar, die grosse wohnung ist reserviert, damit ist diese dann voll. 

wer jetzt noch mitwill, muss noch mitbewohner fÃ¼r eine kleine wohnung finden, z.b. gibt es auch kleine wohnungen ab 234â¬ die woche.

zusammenfassung:

vom 13.03.-20.03.:
bax75
djt
enforce
junkyjerk

vom 13.03. - 17.03.:
lectron
thomas

vom 17.03. - 20.03.:
kupfermark
aitschie

Shuttle Finale Freeride:
Sonntag: junkyjerk, lectron, thomas, djt
Montag:
Dienstag: junkyjerk, lectron, thomas, djt
Mittwoch:
Donnerstag: junkyjerk, kupfermark, djt
Freitag:


bitte tragt noch ein, wann ihr shutteln gehen wollt, damit ich das gleich auch buchen kann bei silvia von finale freeride.


----------



## britta-ox (26. Januar 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Mit Skiern hätt ich das nachvollzogen, aber mit dem Rad?  Wenigstens hattet ihr so Sonne....


Für die Skifahrer unter euch

http://www.spiegel.de/reise/europa/0,1518,672010,00.html


----------



## kupfermark (26. Januar 2010)

Shuttle Finale Freeride:
Sonntag: junkyjerk, lectron, thomas
Montag:
Dienstag: junkyjerk, lectron, thomas
Mittwoch:
Donnerstag: junkyjerk, kupfermark
Freitag:

Mir reicht dann einmal shutteln


----------



## bax75 (26. Januar 2010)

Shuttle Finale Freeride:
Sonntag: junkyjerk, lectron, thomas, bax
Montag:
Dienstag: junkyjerk, lectron, thomas
Mittwoch:
Donnerstag: junkyjerk, kupfermark, bax
Freitag:

@All: Morgen ist Nightride! 18.30 an der Brücke. Mit dabei: schlusslicht, bax, wurmspecht?, ...


----------



## Aitschie (26. Januar 2010)

Shuttle Finale Freeride:
*[davor bin ich noch nicht da]*
Mittwoch:
Donnerstag: junkyjerk, kupfermark, bax, *aitschie*
Freitag:
*Samstag:* keine Tour mehr? Nöö oder? Ich würd Samstag noch ne kleinere Runde drehen wollen und gegen 16Uhr wieder nach Hause fahren.


----------



## junkyjerk (26. Januar 2010)

ich fasse zusammen:

Shuttle Finale Freeride:
Sonntag: junkyjerk, lectron, thomas, djt, bax75, enforce
Dienstag: junkyjerk, lectron, thomas, djt
Donnerstag: junkyjerk, kupfermark, djt, aitschie, bax75, enforce

damit sind alle meldungen komplett

ich freu mich schon wie verrückt.. juhu...


----------



## wurmspecht (26. Januar 2010)

bax75 schrieb:


> @All: Morgen ist Nightride! 18.30 an der Brücke. Mit dabei: schlusslicht, bax, wurmspecht?, ...



Ich muss leider absagen, mein Chefchef hat morgen irgendein Jahresauftaktdingens und niemand weiß, wie lange das geht. Scheint wohl eher unwahrscheinlich, dass ich es schaffe, sorry. Zu schade, aber vielleicht geht ja was am Wochenende? 

Viel Spaß Euch morgen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (26. Januar 2010)

Susi hat doch die Tag mal n Inseltrip vorgeschlagen, ich hätte da auch schon n Ziel.... muss ein absoluter Winter-Geheimtipp sein! Infos findet man auf jeden Fall recht spärlich, Stunzi (aka Alpenzorro) ist aber begeistert (und das will bei dem seiner Bike-Erfahrung was heißen)
Stunzis Bericht von der Insel :http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=435293
Paar weitere Impressionen von meinen Eltern (Lesen nur vom 23.Oktober bis 09.November) http://www.bigbully.de/big-bully-s-logbuch/menorca-canaren/


----------



## junkyjerk (26. Januar 2010)

kleines update bezÃ¼glich villa il pogetto: die buchung der grossen wohnung geht klar, hab grÃ¼nes licht von signora luchessa. die 520â¬ mÃ¼ssen wir auch erst vor ort bezahlen. *freu*


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (26. Januar 2010)

bax75 schrieb:


> @All: Morgen ist Nightride! 18.30 an der Brücke. Mit dabei: schlusslicht, bax, wurmspecht?, ...



@bax & morgen nightrider: wir packen`s trotz Kälte und Schnee, oder??

@wurmspecht: was machen wir mit Dir eigentlich....du bist immer abtrünnig......

@ Britta-ox: ein AlpenX auf den Brettl hat bestimmt was für sich...!!! Danke frü den Tipp......


----------



## kupfermark (26. Januar 2010)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> @bax & morgen nightrider: wir packen`s trotz Kälte und Schnee, oder??



Die Frage war jetzt nicht ernst gemeint, oder?
Pizza-Essen wurde verschoben, ich komm doch mit 

@jj: Danke fürs organisieren! Dann reich ich gleich mal den Urlaubsantrag ein!


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (26. Januar 2010)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Die Frage war jetzt nicht ernst gemeint, oder?
> Pizza-Essen wurde verschoben, ich komm doch mit



@morgen nightrider: janein...........nachdem es jetzt doch ein paar Mitstreiter gibt, ist die Sache g`schwätzt....wir sehen uns!!


----------



## wurmspecht (27. Januar 2010)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> @wurmspecht: was machen wir mit Dir eigentlich....du bist immer abtrünnig......
> Ja, tut mir leid, wird alles besser. Wir haben das erst gestern erfahren, weil das "Sprachrohr" mal wieder vergessen hat, dass es Infos auch weitergeben soll. Hatte erst überlegt, überhaupt hinzugehen, aber in dem Fall wäre es an den Falschen gerichtet gewesen.
> Viel Spaß Euch heute Abend


----------



## bax75 (27. Januar 2010)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Pizza-Essen wurde verschoben, ich komm doch mit



KLASSE! Bis heut Abend!


----------



## Juli-D (27. Januar 2010)

so bin heut Abend auch dabei
Treffpunkt Brücke oder wo


----------



## kupfermark (27. Januar 2010)

@Juli: Richtig:



schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> @nightrider: dann würde ich Mi vorschlagen um 18.30 an der Brücke -> die "Ulmer Runde" sind ja genau 2 Stunden !!



Zieht euch warm an, ich glaub es wird frisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (27. Januar 2010)

@finalisten: so, fertsch. alles gebucht und bestätigt. villa il pogetto und shuttle sind fix. bestätigung kam eben rein. es braucht also nur noch märz werden und dann kann´s losgehen. juhu..


----------



## kupfermark (27. Januar 2010)

Erster! So kalt wars ja gar nicht, vielleicht lags an unserem sportlichen Tempo! Ich hoff mal die Bilder sind was geworden.

Hier noch das Oettinger-Vid, wers noch nicht kennt:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXPPu418C78"]YouTube- Oettinger Talking English - Worse than Westerwave[/ame]


----------



## DJT (27. Januar 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @finalisten: so, fertsch. alles gebucht und bestätigt. villa il pogetto und shuttle sind fix. bestätigung kam eben rein. es braucht also nur noch märz werden und dann kann´s losgehen. juhu..



super Sache! 

I'm looking forward to the week in Finale, and hope it don't go after the old bavarian sentence "I have my bicycle an eine Wand gelehnt, wenn i come back war's Fahrrad weg"



Edit: Geht am Sonntag was? 
       (JJ: Allgäu? grins)


----------



## britta-ox (28. Januar 2010)

DJT schrieb:


> Edit: Geht am Sonntag was?
> (JJ: Allgäu? grins)


Wie wärs mal mit den Illertrails?


----------



## DJT (28. Januar 2010)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Wie wärs mal mit den Illertrails?



Wegen mir gern!
Sonst noch jemand dabei? (wurmspecht als Navi!?)


----------



## wurmspecht (29. Januar 2010)

Ich hab heut frei, werd mal schauen. ob die überhaupt fahrbar sind. Mit den Schneeverwehungen schätze ich aber, dass wir nicht weit kommen werden, ich hab gestern schon über eine Stunde ins Büro gebraucht. Werde aber berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (29. Januar 2010)

@DJT und Britta: Ok, ich habs in 4,5 Stunden nur bis Illertissen und wieder heim geschafft, ganz schön zähes Unterfangen und unter dem Aspekt, dass es morgen noch mal schneien soll, würde ich vorschlagen, dass wir die Illertrails verschieben, bis die Wege eingetrampelt sind, was nur teilweise der Fall war. 
Ich hab mir unterwegs so gedacht, dass der Begriff "Presswehe" unter solchen winterlichen Umständen eine ganz neue Bedeutung bekommt: und wenn sie sich nicht "erpressen" lässt, fällt man einfach um.  
Was meint Ihr?


----------



## britta-ox (29. Januar 2010)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> @DJT und Britta: Ok, ich habs in 4,5 Stunden nur bis Illertissen und wieder heim geschafft, ganz schön zähes Unterfangen und unter dem Aspekt, dass es morgen noch mal schneien soll, würde ich vorschlagen, dass wir die Illertrails verschieben, bis die Wege eingetrampelt sind, was nur teilweise der Fall war.
> ...
> Was meint Ihr?


Ja, dann verschieben wir wohl sinnvollerweise noch einmal. Schade!

Alternativ könnt ich die Biberacher und Ummendorfer Trails anbieten, (die liegen geschützter im Wald) und anschließend ins Jordanbad, in die Sauna oder irgendwo gemütlich Kaffeetrinken. Vielleicht kann DJT uns ja schon näheres von der Lenzerheide-Planung berichten
Nur damit ihr keine zu hohen Erwartungen habt^^: Die Trailrunde ist zwar ganz nett, geht aber max.3h und DJT und ricko kennen sie schon. Weiß auch nicht, ob sich das so wirklich lohnt für euch?


----------



## DJT (29. Januar 2010)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Alternativ könnt ich die Biberacher und Ummendorfer Trails anbieten, (die liegen geschützter im Wald) und anschließend ins Jordanbad, in die Sauna oder irgendwo gemütlich Kaffeetrinken.



3h biken und dann in die Sauna hört sich doch genial an! Da wär ich dabei.
Ich war eh noch nie im Jordanbad


----------



## wurmspecht (30. Januar 2010)

Oh, das ist natürlich eine sehr verlockende Alternative, vor allem mit der Jordanbadidee. Ich bin allerdings am Überlegen, ob ich morgen in die Berge zum Skaten soll, bis wann wollt Ihr denn Bescheid wissen?


----------



## britta-ox (30. Januar 2010)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Oh, das ist natürlich eine sehr verlockende Alternative, vor allem mit der Jordanbadidee. Ich bin allerdings am Überlegen, ob ich morgen in die Berge zum Skaten soll, bis wann wollt Ihr denn Bescheid wissen?


Macht ihr auf dem Rückweg einen Umweg über Schussenried, da gibts ne sehr schöne Loipe und Hebbe wartet solange bestimmt gerne da, dann habt ihr beide sogar einen Triathlon 

Gib einfach Bescheid, sobald du dich entschieden hast. Ich würd mich freuen, je mehr, je lustiger! ricko ist auch dabei.


----------



## wurmspecht (30. Januar 2010)

Ich melde mich heute Abend!!! Bis denne


----------



## DJT (30. Januar 2010)

@Britta: Wann muß ich dann wo sein morgen?
Wieder am Parkplatz vom Bad, oder soll ich Dich in Ox aufgabeln?


----------



## bax75 (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo! 
Ich wollte euch die Fotos vom Mittwochs-Nightride diese Woche nicht vorenthalten. Macht absolut Bock auf mehr, oder! 
Ich find's echt genial wie blau das LED-Licht auf den Fotos raus kommt.
Also dann wieder Mittwoch 18:30 an der Brücke!


----------



## Juli-D (30. Januar 2010)

Mittwoch steht


----------



## kupfermark (30. Januar 2010)

bax75 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich wollte euch die Fotos vom Mittwochs-Nightride diese Woche nicht vorenthalten. Macht absolut Bock auf mehr, oder!
> Ich find's echt genial wie blau das LED-Licht auf den Fotos raus kommt.
> Also dann wieder Mittwoch 18:30 an der Brücke!



Cool, Danke fürs posten der Bilder! Kamera kömmer öfters mitnehmen. 
Mittwoch biken passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (30. Januar 2010)

DJT schrieb:


> @Britta: Wann muß ich dann wo sein morgen?
> Wieder am Parkplatz vom Bad, oder soll ich Dich in Ox aufgabeln?


@DJT: Lassen wir die 8.30 am Parkplatz, für wurmspecht und ricko ist das auch ok. Freu mich!

Bis morgen dann!


----------



## DJT (31. Januar 2010)

@Britta:
Der Zug von Susi kommt um 8.03 in Altenstadt an, bis wir also in BC sind wirds ca. 8.45!

Ich war heute (gestern) mit'm "Promillerad" auf ner Schneebarparty, da ich gesagt hatte ich bring ein paar Fackeln mit und hab aber keine mehr aufgetrieben, bin ich eben mit'm "Laternenmobil" eingefahren.
Nett war's


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (31. Januar 2010)

@bax: die pics sind super geworden.... ich habe mir ein davon als Desktophintergrund eingerichtet......macht sich sehr gut

@kommenden-mittwoch-nightrider: natürlich bin ich auch wieder dabei.....und freue mich schon!!


----------



## wurmspecht (31. Januar 2010)

Heut wars auch sehr schön, die Saunaeinlage danach kam ja wie gerufen, war eine klasse Idee, Britta!


----------



## DJT (31. Januar 2010)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Heut wars auch sehr schön, die Saunaeinlage danach kam ja wie gerufen, war eine klasse Idee, Britta!



Joh, super Idee Britta, und Danke für's Guiden! 
Wie oft hat man an einem Tour-Tag schon eine Temperaturdifferenz von 91°  (-6° bei Start der Tour / +85° in der Kräutersauna)


----------



## britta-ox (31. Januar 2010)

Jau, fands auch richtig nett mit euch, gerne wieder!


----------



## Aitschie (31. Januar 2010)

Dann mal unser "Kurzbeitrag" zum heutigen Tag: 

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/9112074"]Winterradln... on Vimeo[/ame]

Bayreuth versinkt im Schnee, selbst das Fahren in der Ebene war annähernd unmöglich. Die Bremsen wurden heute sehr geschont....


----------



## axx (1. Februar 2010)

Wir haben die unglaubliche Stille auf einem einsamen Berggipfel genossen...





Ob's am Mittwoch bei mir klappt kann ich noch nicht sagen. Das entscheide ich dann spontan.


----------



## bax75 (1. Februar 2010)

axx schrieb:


> Wir haben die unglaubliche Stille auf einem einsamen Berggipfel genossen...



Die Skigebiete müssen wie ausgestorben gewesen sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (2. Februar 2010)

axx schrieb:


> Wir haben die unglaubliche Stille auf einem einsamen Berggipfel genossen...



Seid Ihr auf einer Skibörse gewesen? 

Viel Spaß morgen, hab gestern auf dem Heimweg ca. 1/2 Stunde schieben müssen, weil die Verwehungen ziemlich hoch waren, morgens war alles noch gut fahrbar.


----------



## kupfermark (2. Februar 2010)

axx schrieb:


> Ob's am Mittwoch bei mir klappt kann ich noch nicht sagen. Das entscheide ich dann spontan.



Wenn Du mitkommst, kriegst Du auch ein neues Kettenschloss


----------



## bax75 (2. Februar 2010)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Wenn Du mitkommst, kriegst Du auch ein neues Kettenschloss



...und einen Bowdenzugschneider


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Februar 2010)

wenn es morgen nicht zu kalt wird, dann trau ich mich mit meiner ausklingenden erkältung mal wieder mitzufahren. kann ich unterwegs dazustossen? hab irgendwie keine lust, mitm ssp nach ulm reinzustrampeln, also wenn ihr ins lautertal fahrt, würd ich euch an der litfasssäule treffen.


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (2. Februar 2010)

@mittwoch-nightrider: ich setze mich mal in die Warteschleife, da die Wetterprognosen für morgen nicht sehr prickelnd sind und ich gerade hoffe, dass es durch den Sturm nicht das Dach über den Kopf lüftet.......... heißt, dass ich mich spontan entscheiden werde!!!


----------



## kupfermark (2. Februar 2010)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> @mittwoch-nightrider: ich setze mich mal in die Warteschleife, da die Wetterprognosen für morgen nicht sehr prickelnd sind und ich gerade hoffe, dass es durch den Sturm nicht das Dach über den Kopf lüftet.......... heißt, dass ich mich spontan entscheiden werde!!!



Warum? Prognosen laut Donnerwetter.de sind doch subba:
"Vormittags fällt bei 0 Grad Schnee, auch am Nachmittag schneit es bei Werten um 1 Grad. In der Nacht fällt bei -3 Grad Schnee"

Im Ernst: Wenns so richtig richtig eklig mit Schneesturm und meterhohen Schneeverwehungen wird, bitte spätestens ne Stunde vorher definitiv absagen, nicht daß jemand alleine dasteht.

@jj: Treffpunkt Brücke gäbe halt bei gemütlichem Fahren 2 Punkte mehr im Winterpokal 
Direkt Blautal wieder zurückfahren möcht ich aber auch nicht. Wenn wir Kiesental/Lautertal fahren würden wär mir (ein späterer) Treffpunkt Litfasssäule Blaustein auch lieber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (2. Februar 2010)

na mal schauen, wie ich mich morgen fühle, im moment sieht´s ganz gut aus.


----------



## Juli-D (3. Februar 2010)

also ich muss mich leider für heut abend abmelden


----------



## junkyjerk (3. Februar 2010)

au weia, schietenweddä, ich bleib da lieber daheim. viel spass, falls jemand fahren sollte.


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (3. Februar 2010)

....ich werde heute auch abtrünnig sein......vielleicht nächste Woche?!


----------



## kupfermark (3. Februar 2010)

Bäh, Nieselregen und Tauwetter. Ich bleib auch daheim. 
Nächsten Mi wieder gerne, hoffentlich wirds wieder kälter.


----------



## bax75 (3. Februar 2010)

Ja OK. Dann geh ich heute wohl auch nicht biken - NUR wegen euch natürlich


----------



## kupfermark (3. Februar 2010)

bax75 schrieb:


> Ja OK. Dann geh ich heute wohl auch nicht biken - NUR wegen euch natürlich



Sorry, daß Du nur wegen uns Schönwetterfahrern verzichten mußt 

Schnee- und Regenfahrten haben wir dieses Jahr noch genug, die SKGT-Anmeldung wird Ende des Monats eröffnet


----------



## Funsportler (3. Februar 2010)

Abend, 

ich melde ich mal wieder zu Wort. Die letzten Wochen war ich meistens wegen Vorlesungen und Prüfungen in München. Diese sind jetzt überstanden, allerdings befinde ich mich schon in der letzten Woche bei EADS in Ulm, und das vom Pensum her im Anschlag. Dank dem Wetter und den Gegebenheiten wird sich vorerst keine Gelegenheit finden, sich persönlich zu verabschieden 

Das ist aber gar nicht nötig, weil ich kommendes Semester hier bei euch Abschlußarbeit schreiben werde. Des Weiteren bin ich nach den Videos von Jörg extrem heiß auf Hindelang geworden und ihr seid des öfteren im Allgäu. Es wird also auf jeden Fall etwas zusammengehen, -ein Treffen im Warmen mit einem Bier im Anschluß habe ich in der Zeit sowieso vermisst. 

Ansonsten kann ich mich nur für die super Aufnahme durch euch bedanken


----------



## junkyjerk (4. Februar 2010)

@funsportler: schÃ¶n, dass du bald wieder hier bist. dann alles gute bis zum sommersemester. freu mich schon, wenn es endlich wieder warm und trocken wird.

@finalisten: wir haben wieder einen platz frei in der stammmannschaft. djt hat sich leider das schienbein gebrochen und kann demzufolge nicht mit nach finale. erstmal gute besserung an ihn.

die kalkulation der unterkunftskosten Ã¤ndert sich natÃ¼rlich auch ein wenig: 104â¬ fÃ¼r eine woche bzw. 52â¬ fÃ¼r die halbe.

also ist nun noch ein platz frei. will noch jemand mit?


----------



## bax75 (4. Februar 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> djt hat sich leider das schienbein gebrochen und kann demzufolge nicht mit nach finale.



Ach Du Schande... Wie ist das denn passiert? Beim Kicken gewesen? 
Auf alle Fälle die besten Genesungswünsche von mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (4. Februar 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> djt hat sich leider das schienbein gebrochen und kann demzufolge nicht mit nach finale.



Autsch...

Gute Besserung, DJT!


----------



## Tobsn (4. Februar 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ... djt hat sich leider das schienbein gebrochen ...


@DJT: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Was hast angestellt?
Gute Besserung. 



P.S.: Geh jetzt RR'deln, Straßen sind trocken und die Sonne scheint.


----------



## kupfermark (4. Februar 2010)

@djt: So was aber auch.. Wünsch Dir auch gute schnelle Besserung!!

@funsportler: cool, daß es Dir hier so gut gefallen hat, daß Du wieder kommst!


----------



## Aitschie (4. Februar 2010)

Mensch Hebbe kannst dich doch nicht kaput machen, nicht im Winter!!!! Wars ne Eisplatte?!? Mich hätt's gestern aufm Heimweg vom Schaffen (zu Fuß) auch fast 3mal langgemacht (auf ca. 800m). 




Leg die Füße hoch, erhol dich und werd ganz schnell wieder gesund, bis zur Lenzerheide musste wieder fit sein!

@ all: wenn ich in Ulm wäre würde ich mir das sofort anschauen: Drück mich, ich bin deine Erlösung


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (4. Februar 2010)

@djt: warum hast auch wieder den Spruch:"Hals- und Beinbruch" wörtlich nehmen müssen....auch von mir gute Besserung und schnelle Heilung!!! Wie ist es passiert?

@funsportler: schön wieder von dir zu hören und ich hoffe, dass man sich bei der ein oder anderen Ausfahrt wieder sieht.!!

@jj: wäre an einem Trip nach Ligure als halbe-woche-bleiber interessiert......bis wann mußt du Bescheid wissen?


----------



## Funsportler (4. Februar 2010)

> @ all: wenn ich in Ulm wäre würde ich mir das sofort anschauen: Drück mich, ich bin deine Erlösung


Danke für den Tip! Ich werde in dem Fall nächsten Dienstag in München gehen.

@jj Die Uhr läuft. Hab den Mechanismus mit der Zirkelspitze aufgemacht


----------



## wurmspecht (6. Februar 2010)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> @djt: ... Wie ist es passiert?



Wahrscheinlich was total blödes, aus dem Bett gefallen oder beim Gang zum Briefkasten ausgerutscht oder so was.

Oh Hebbe, tut mir das leid. Gute Besserung auch von mir, ich glaube, hier leidet jeder mit Dir


----------



## armor (6. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ihr scheint hier ja ne lustige Truppe zu sein. Von HT bis FR alles bei...
Hab auch gesehen, das ihr ab und an durch BC kommt. Auch ein Radtrickot meines AG hab ich in irgend ner Fotogalerie gefunden.
Falls ihr mal wieder ne Tour im Ländle plant und Lust habt mich mit zu nehmen, dann meldet euch doch rechtzeitig hier.

...freu mich!


----------



## wurmspecht (6. Februar 2010)

Hab eben mit Hebbes Mutter telefoniert, das ist wohl beim Schlittenfahren mit seiner Nichte passiert. Er ist gestern operiert worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (6. Februar 2010)

Heute um 8:13 kam ne SMS vom Hebbe, zu Hause hab ich ihn dann leider nicht erreicht....

So, es gibt weitere News von unserem Patienten: ist beim Schlittenfahren von der Kufe (angeblich schreibt man das so, hat mir meine Deutschlehrerin gesagt... ich hab keine Ahnung!  Gemeint ist die gebogene Metallschiene auf der der Schlitten rutscht) abgerutscht. Wegen der Schwellung kam dann erst jetzt die Platte drauf, deswegen die verspätete OP. Die schlechte Nachricht: 6 Wochen mit Krücken, dann nochmal 6 Wochen mit steigender Belastung!!!!   Hat sich auf jeden Fall wie bolle über alle unsere Genesungswünsche gefreut.... Wenigstens eine positive Nachricht hab ich aber noch: angeblich kommt er Ende der nächsten Woche raus.


----------



## Tobsn (6. Februar 2010)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> ... beim Schlittenfahren mit seiner Nichte....


Immer dieses Kampfrodeln. 
Hab mir dabei vor zwei Jahren die Rippen gebrochen.
Hatte auch meine Nichten dabei. 

@Hebbe: Das wird wieder.


----------



## wurmspecht (7. Februar 2010)

Boah 12 Wochen, ist das hart!!!!!:


----------



## frogmatic (7. Februar 2010)

Allerdings...



@wurmspecht:

sag mal, was hast du eigentlich für einen Stundenplan?
Bist du auch sonntags um 1/2 6 *schon* oder *noch* auf???


----------



## chickenway-user (7. Februar 2010)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Allerdings...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die gute ist frühaufsteheren. Früher, als mein Leben noch schön, das Gras noch grün... war (jetzt arbeite ich halt), hab ich sie des öfteren in Skype auftauchen sehen. Dann wusste ich, dass ich doch mal langsam in Richtung Bett...


----------



## armor (7. Februar 2010)

fährt hier aus dem fred eigentlich einer/eine beim marchtaler-bike-marathon mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (7. Februar 2010)

armor schrieb:


> fährt hier aus dem fred eigentlich einer/eine beim marchtaler-bike-marathon mit?



Reizt mich jetzt eigentlich weniger, andererseits wäre er vor der Tür, werd ich spontan entscheiden und den Termin mal im Hinterkopf behalten..


----------



## bax75 (8. Februar 2010)

Bevor der Schnee weg ist 
Mittwoch ist Nightride! 18:30 an der Brücke. Wer kommt mit?


----------



## kupfermark (8. Februar 2010)

bax75 schrieb:


> Bevor der Schnee weg ist
> Mittwoch ist Nightride! 18:30 an der Brücke. Wer kommt mit?



Ha ja, bevor es warm und matschig wird! Bin dabei


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (8. Februar 2010)

@bax & kupfermark: ...........ich wäre auch gerne dabei, aber am Mi bin ich auf Dienstreise und weiß nicht, wann ich in UL zurückbin....eine Verlegung auf Do ist nicht möglich, oder?


----------



## kupfermark (8. Februar 2010)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> @bax & kupfermark: ...........ich wäre auch gerne dabei, aber am Mi bin ich auf Dienstreise und weiß nicht, wann ich in UL zurückbin....eine Verlegung auf Do ist nicht möglich, oder?



Doch, von mir aus ginge es.


----------



## wurmspecht (9. Februar 2010)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Die gute ist frühaufsteheren. Früher, als mein Leben noch schön, das Gras noch grün... war (jetzt arbeite ich halt), hab ich sie des öfteren in Skype auftauchen sehen. Dann wusste ich, dass ich doch mal langsam in Richtung Bett...



Hey, Chicky, ein Lebenszeichen von Dir, schön . Wann kommste denn mal wieder? Hab Dich auch schon öfter im Skype online gesehen, ich klopf demnächst mal an, ja? 

@frogmatic: ich war auf dem Weg in die Berge am Sonntag. Cape diem!!!


----------



## bax75 (9. Februar 2010)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> @bax & kupfermark: eine Verlegung auf Do ist nicht möglich, oder?



Bei mir ist Donnerstag schlecht, da spiele ich Volleyball. Aber Mark geht sicherlich auch gerne 2 Tage nacheinander Biken, oder? 

@Finalisten: Das Vortreffen ist übrigens am 7. *März* 

@All: Hat jemand noch eine 25,4 mm Sattelstütze rumliegen die er mir verkaufen würde?


----------



## frogmatic (9. Februar 2010)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> @frogmatic: ich war auf dem Weg in die Berge am Sonntag. Cape diem!!!



Der frühe Vogel fängt den wurm-specht-ääähhh... 

Was machst du da in den Bergen?


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Februar 2010)

bax75 schrieb:


> @Finalisten: Das Vortreffen ist übrigens am 7. *März*



ich hab auch nicht schlecht gestaunt, als du am sonntag vor unserer tür gestanden bist.


----------



## Aitschie (9. Februar 2010)

bax75 schrieb:


> @Finalisten: Das Vortreffen ist übrigens am 7. *März*





junkyjerk schrieb:


> ich hab auch nicht schlecht gestaunt, als du am sonntag vor unserer tür gestanden bist.



Und ich bin gestern schon erschrocken, dass ich was verpasst hätte... wir sind übrigens dabei, eventuell plus X, das entscheidet sich noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (9. Februar 2010)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Wann kommste denn mal wieder? Hab Dich auch schon öfter im Skype online gesehen, ich klopf demnächst mal an, ja?



Wochenende. Am Wochenende bin ich oft in Ulm.


----------



## kupfermark (9. Februar 2010)

Eigentlich würd mir ein Tag biken reichen. Vielleicht reichts Dir ja doch morgen, schlusslicht? Vielleicht gibts ja auch Kack-Wetter morgen und Do wirds besser, dann fahren wir Do halt ohne bax.



wurmspecht schrieb:


> @frogmatic: ich war auf dem Weg in die Berge am Sonntag. Cape diem!!!



Stimmt, deshalb wars auf dem Fellhorn mit chorge heut auch viel schöner als auf Arbeit


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Februar 2010)

@nightrider: ich bin morgen wohl dabei. mein singlespeed ist wieder einsatzbereit. bis morgen, ich freu mich. wo ist treffpunkt?

@kupfermark: sausack!

@finalisten: bringt ruhig euren anhang mit, dann hat judith auch wen zum quatschen.


----------



## frogmatic (9. Februar 2010)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Stimmt, deshalb wars auf dem Fellhorn mit chorge heut auch viel schöner als auf Arbeit



Neid...


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (9. Februar 2010)

@morgen nightrider: dann fahrt ihr morgen....sollte ich es noch zeitlich packen, werde ich einen von euch ansimsen .......sonst braucht ihr nicht auf mich warten!!! vielleicht hat ja jemand am Do auf einen zweiten nightride lust?!


----------



## wurmspecht (10. Februar 2010)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Stimmt, deshalb wars auf dem Fellhorn mit chorge heut auch viel schöner als auf Arbeit



Sieht ja klasse aus und nicht so voll wie bei bei axx'  Tour neulich. Viel Spaß Euch heute.

@cwu: dann sag doch Bescheid, wenn Du mal da bist - (und vielleicht Dein Rad dabei hast)!!!


----------



## bax75 (10. Februar 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @nightrider: ich bin morgen wohl dabei. mein singlespeed ist wieder einsatzbereit. bis morgen, ich freu mich. wo ist treffpunkt?



Da ja nun nur einer aus Ulm dabei ist, aber 2 aus Blaustein, würde ich sagen wir treffen uns am *Bhf. Herrlingen 18:45 Uhr*.


----------



## junkyjerk (10. Februar 2010)

bax75 schrieb:


> Da ja nun nur einer aus Ulm dabei ist, aber 2 aus Blaustein, würde ich sagen wir treffen uns am *Bhf. Herrlingen 18:45 Uhr*.



das trifft sich super, danke für das angebot. dann bis heute abend. ich freu mich schon, mich mal wieder zu bewegen, seit fast 2 wochen keinen sport mehr gemacht. shit.


----------



## kupfermark (10. Februar 2010)

bax75 schrieb:


> Da ja nun nur einer aus Ulm dabei ist, aber 2 aus Blaustein, würde ich sagen wir treffen uns am *Bhf. Herrlingen 18:45 Uhr*.



Super, passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (10. Februar 2010)

Wo solls hingehen? Zu einer kleinen gemütlichen Runde ins Lautertal könnte ich mich aufraffen.

@bax: 1825 an der Blauunterführung?


----------



## bax75 (10. Februar 2010)

axx schrieb:


> Wo solls hingehen? Zu einer kleinen gemütlichen Runde ins Lautertal könnte ich mich aufraffen.
> 
> @bax: 1825 an der Blauunterführung?



Geht klar! CU !


----------



## chickenway-user (10. Februar 2010)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> @cwu: dann sag doch Bescheid, wenn Du mal da bist - (und vielleicht Dein Rad dabei hast)!!!



Am Wochenende bin ich da. Dirtbike und Rennrad sind da, Singlespeeder könnte ich mir zusammennageln...


----------



## wurmspecht (11. Februar 2010)

Aha, vielleicht geht ja was, mal sehen

Mein Feilauf hat sich heute morgen endgültig verabschiedet, kann ich den selber wechseln (brauch ich Spezialwerkzeug?) oder muss ich damit in die Werkstatt ?


----------



## frogmatic (11. Februar 2010)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Aha, vielleicht geht ja was, mal sehen
> 
> Mein Feilauf hat sich heute morgen endgültig verabschiedet, kann ich den selber wechseln (brauch ich Spezialwerkzeug?) oder muss ich damit in die Werkstatt ?



Spät dran heute 

Freilauf -> kommt drauf an - was hast du denn für eine Nabe?


Ich spiele ab Freitag abend übrigens auch mal wieder den Wochenend-Schwaben...


----------



## chickenway-user (11. Februar 2010)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Aha, vielleicht geht ja was, mal sehen
> 
> Mein Feilauf hat sich heute morgen endgültig verabschiedet, kann ich den selber wechseln (brauch ich Spezialwerkzeug?) oder muss ich damit in die Werkstatt ?




Also an meiner Onyx ging er so ab. Shimano braucht glaub ich nen 10er Inbus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dechfrax (11. Februar 2010)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Aha, vielleicht geht ja was, mal sehen
> 
> Mein Feilauf hat sich heute morgen endgültig verabschiedet, kann ich den selber wechseln (brauch ich Spezialwerkzeug?) oder muss ich damit in die Werkstatt ?


Wenn Du's rausgefunden hast: kannst Du meinen bitte gleich mit wechseln?


----------



## frogmatic (11. Februar 2010)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Also an meiner Onyx ging er so ab. Shimano braucht glaub ich nen 10er Inbus.



Und Chris King 'nen zweieinhalber. Da kann man lange raten...


----------



## DJT (11. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen !

Ich bin seit heute wieder raus aus'm Krakenhaus, und damit jetzt auch wieder online 

*Vielen Dank für die vielen Genesungswünsche !! Hat mich sehr gefreut!*




wurmspecht schrieb:


> ... das ist wohl beim Schlittenfahren mit seiner Nichte passiert.


Tja, so war's. 
Auf der (nicht steilen!) Wiese neben dem Haus. 
Bin mit dem Schuh von der Kufe abgerutscht, dann irgendwie gestürzt und hab dabei wohl den Fuß verdreht und angeschlagen(der Bruch ist Spiralförmig)

An biken ist die nächsten 3 Monate nicht zu denken, und bis dahin ist die Kondition und die Muskulatur auch flöten 

Viele Grüße
Hebbe


----------



## carmin (11. Februar 2010)

... dafür der Wille danach umso stärker... das reicht


----------



## Aitschie (11. Februar 2010)

Hebbe schrieb:
			
		

> ... lebendes Gewebe über metallsichem Endoskelett



Humor scheinst aber nicht verloren zu haben.... gut so!


----------



## wurmspecht (12. Februar 2010)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Also an meiner Onyx ging er so ab. Shimano braucht glaub ich nen 10er Inbus.



Ist XT, danke. Hm, als ich gestern Abend aus der Tiefgarage rausgeschoben habe, hab ich noch mal probiert, da ging es wieder. Der Händler meint, das kommt von der Feuchtigkeit, ich solle das Laufrad mal eine Woche in die Wohnung stellen.
Vielleicht hat Deine ja dasselbe Problem medc17, wär ja einfach so , ich probiers jedenfalls mal

@DJT: oh Mann, aber zumindest biste hier wieder ansprechbar und kannst wenigstens mental dabei sein


----------



## Tobsn (12. Februar 2010)

DJT schrieb:


> ...Ich bin seit heute wieder raus aus'm Krakenhaus, und damit jetzt auch wieder online


Schön zu hören, dass es Dir besser geht. 



DJT schrieb:


> ...An biken ist die nächsten 3 Monate nicht zu denken, und bis dahin ist die Kondition und die Muskulatur auch flöten ..


Das wird schon. 
Kollege von mir ist nen 5 Meter Gab etwas forsch angegangen und drüber hinaus geflogen.
Resultat: zertrümmertes Sprunggelenk, mit allem was da so dran hängt.
Inzwischen jagd er wieder CCler mit dem Demo. 


@:Specht der den Wurm fängt: Dieses WE klappt es leider nicht, meld mich.


----------



## axx (12. Februar 2010)

@DJT: von mir auch gute Besserung! Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass das schnell wieder wird 

@wurmspecht: Problem ist meistens altes Fett, das bei großer Kälte zäh wird, dann gehen die Sperrklinken nicht mehr zurück. Shimano-Freilauf geht mit 10er-Inbus runter (ggfls. mit Verlängerung, weil sehr fest verschraubt). Davor muss die Achse raus. Siehe hier. Neuer kostet so 15 EUR (klick).


----------



## DJT (12. Februar 2010)

Danke !
Ja, das wird schon wieder, nur geht sowas eben leider nicht von heut auf morgen.



Aitschie schrieb:


> Humor scheinst aber nicht verloren zu haben.... gut so!



...kennst mich ja 

Ich hab ziemlich viel gelacht im Krankenhaus. Entweder weil wir gewitzelt haben, oder weil manche Situationen einfach komisch sind.
z.B. Röntgen: Sprunggelenk-Schienbein-Knie
"Hui, das Schienbein ist so lang, da kriegen wir garnicht alles auf ein Bild drauf, oder können sie sich auf den Boden legen, dann würd's gehen" 
Es wurden dann doch zwei separate Bilder gemacht, hihi


----------



## britta-ox (12. Februar 2010)

DJT schrieb:


> An biken ist die nächsten 3 Monate nicht zu denken, und bis dahin ist die Kondition und die Muskulatur auch flöten


Hi Hebbe,

fein, dass du dich von den hübschen Schwestern trennen konntest^^

Geht doch noch mehreren so. Machen wir eben einen Invalidentrupp auf, wo die Konditionsleichen als Nachhut ihren Spaß haben. Die anderen trainieren solange das Warten

Das wird schon
Ich hab mir von einem Physiotherapeuten sagen lassen, dass das Allerwichtigste nach der OP geduldiges und konsequentes Training ist. Bloß nicht zuviel machen, selbst wenn mehr ginge, denn es gibt Heilungsphasen, die dauern und wenn du zu früh zu viel machst, machst du mehr wieder kaputt.
Hast du jemand kompetentes für(ambulante) Reha oder KG?

Ich wünsch dir was, v.a Geduld, der Rest wird schon, da hab ich keine Bedenken

LG Britta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (12. Februar 2010)

@wurmspecht: Ich hab mir mal fälschlicherweise den hier gekauft und danach gemerkt, daß es erstens der falsche ist und ich zweitens gar keinen brauchte. Wenn Du willst, kannst Ihn haben.


----------



## frogmatic (12. Februar 2010)

kupfermark schrieb:


> @wurmspecht: Ich hab mir mal fälschlicherweise den hier gekauft und danach gemerkt, daß es erstens der falsche ist und ich zweitens gar keinen brauchte. Wenn Du willst, kannst Ihn haben.



Die genaue Modellnummer sollte in der Mitte auf dem Nabenkörper stehen.

Dass der Freilauf streikt könte aber auch an einem Hauch Wasser liegen, das bei Kälte verfestigt (sowas passiert derzeit bei meinem Stadtrad im hinteren Bremszug  ) - mal auf-, trocken-, sauber- & neu-fettigmachen wäre wohl der erste sinnvolle Versuch. Bei der Gelegenheit kriegen auch gleich die Lager etwas Pflege.


----------



## dechfrax (13. Februar 2010)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Ist XT, danke. Hm, als ich gestern Abend aus der Tiefgarage rausgeschoben habe, hab ich noch mal probiert, da ging es wieder. Der Händler meint, das kommt von der Feuchtigkeit, ich solle das Laufrad mal eine Woche in die Wohnung stellen.
> Vielleicht hat Deine ja dasselbe Problem medc17, wär ja einfach so , ich probiers jedenfalls mal


Wahrscheinlich schon, vielleicht ist auch nur das Fett im Freilauf bei diesen Temperaturen zu zäh.

@DJT: Gute Besserung! 
Kriegst Du hinterher Reha um wieder auf die Beine zu kommen?


----------



## chickenway-user (13. Februar 2010)

Also meine Freiläufe freuen sich meist so sehr über frishes Fett, dass sie sofort wieder super funktionieren.
Aber eigentlich macht auch immer nur das eine Freilaufritzel Probleme (inzwischen mit Kugelschreiberfedern gepimpt, weil die originalen verrostet waren. Paar tausend Stadtradkilometer wirds schon noch halten!).


----------



## DJT (13. Februar 2010)

@britta&medc17: Ich fühle mich in guten Händen, ambulante KG beginnt nächste Woche. von Reha war noch keine Rede.


----------



## junkyjerk (13. Februar 2010)

@djt: schön, dass du wieder daheim bist, hoffentlich geht´s dir bald wieder besser.

@finalisten: heute in 4 wochen radeln wir schon auf feinsten trails in finale. juhu, ich kann es kaum erwarten.

@bax75: sind deine hebel gekommen? wenn ja, dann bilder und erster fahrbericht her. ach ja, und die bilder vom nightride am mittwoch wären auch willkommen.


----------



## wurmspecht (14. Februar 2010)

kupfermark schrieb:


> @wurmspecht: Ich hab mir mal fälschlicherweise den hier gekauft und danach gemerkt, daß es erstens der falsche ist und ich zweitens gar keinen brauchte. Wenn Du willst, kannst Ihn haben.



Das ist ja nett, vielen Dank. Bei meiner steht aber FH-M756 drauf. Weiß nicht, ob der passen würde (wobei es mich eh schon wundert, dass es überhaupt unterschideliche XT-Modelle gíbt, jetzt, wo man sich damit auseinandersetzen muss). 
@cwu: ja, irgendwas rostet, stimmt, da wird dem Innen leben ein bisschen Fett sicher nicht schaden. Danke jedenfalls für Eure Tipps.


----------



## bax75 (15. Februar 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @bax75: sind deine hebel gekommen? wenn ja, dann bilder und erster fahrbericht her. ach ja, und die bilder vom nightride am mittwoch wären auch willkommen.



Ja, die Hebel sind da. Ich werd den heutigen Abend im Keller verbringen.

Die Fotos vom Nightride kommen auch noch. Hmm - was mach ich denn nun zu erst?!?


----------



## bax75 (15. Februar 2010)

Hier schon mal die Fotos vom Nightride. Viel Brauchbares ist diesmal aber nicht rausgekommen. War ziemlich viel Dünsch dabei, was nicht an den Fahrern lag...



    ... 



Diesen Mittwoch wieder: 18Uhr30 Bfh. Herrlingen. Mark kommt auch mit. Wer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (15. Februar 2010)

Sehr geil, das sieht mal nach Highspeed aus, da verrate ich besser nicht, dass ich Schritttempo gefahren bin 

@bax: kannst mir das erste Foto bitte in voller Auflösung mailen?


----------



## kupfermark (15. Februar 2010)

Cool, danke fürs posten! Freu mich auf Mittwoch!

Gruß
KM


----------



## junkyjerk (15. Februar 2010)

jau, ich versuch auch wieder mit dabei zu sein.

@bax75: was sagen die hebel?


----------



## frogmatic (15. Februar 2010)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Das ist ja nett, vielen Dank. Bei meiner steht aber FH-M756 drauf. Weiß nicht, ob der passen würde (wobei es mich eh schon wundert, dass es überhaupt unterschideliche XT-Modelle gíbt, jetzt, wo man sich damit auseinandersetzen muss).
> @cwu: ja, irgendwas rostet, stimmt, da wird dem Innen leben ein bisschen Fett sicher nicht schaden. Danke jedenfalls für Eure Tipps.



Tja, es gibt ja auch mehr als einen Golf...

Der Freilauf dürfte nicht passen. Bei paul-lange.de gibts Explosionszeichnungen. Um an den Freilauf zu kommen muss man allerdings auch die Konen lösen. Erstens brauchts dazu Konusschlüssel, und zweitens sollte man schauen dass ggf. die Kugeln nicht abhauen, die dann nur noch vom Fett gehalten werden. Dann sollte es eigentlich ein 10er Inbus tun, um den Freilauf zu lösen.

Eine gute Pflege-Gelegenheit - allerdings auch eine gute Gelegenheit, sich das ganze einmal zeigen zu lassen. Insbesondere das anschließende Einstellen der Lager, das sollte nicht zu fest erfolgen sondern - genau richtig 
Also so, dass noch ganz leichtes Spiel vorhanden ist. Den Rest besorgt der Schnellspanner. Aber ich glaube es hatte schon jemand auf die sehr gute online-Anleitung verlinkt.

Ich kenne dich nicht und weiß nicht wie unerschrocken du bist, eigentlich ist es kein Hexenwerk sondern Gefühlssache. 
Bin leider nur ein sehr sporadischer Wochenend-Schwabe, aber vielleicht erbarmt sich ja bei Bedarf einer der Lokalmatadores.


----------



## bax75 (15. Februar 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> jau, ich versuch auch wieder mit dabei zu sein.
> 
> @bax75: was sagen die hebel?



Cool dass Du auch wieder mit kommst 

Also die Original-Hebel sind abmontiert. War nicht ganz einfach weil die an den Verbindungen von Hebel zur Sitzstrebe so was wie Kettenblattmuttern verbaut haben, die ich nicht gleich ab bekommen habe weil ich kein entsprechendes Werkzeug hatte. Ein altes 22er Kettenblatt und eine Feile haben dann ein ganz passables Werkzeug hervor gebracht.

War grad schon voll am rumsakramentieren weil ich die Kugellager nicht aus den Hebeln rausbekomme. Hat jemand einen Tipp? Heißluftföhn hab ich schon probiert - nix.


----------



## kupfermark (15. Februar 2010)

bax75 schrieb:


> War grad schon voll am rumsakramentieren ...



Wußte gar nicht, daß Du das kannst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (15. Februar 2010)

bax75 schrieb:


> War grad schon voll am rumsakramentieren weil ich die Kugellager nicht aus den Hebeln rausbekomme. Hat jemand einen Tipp? Heißluftföhn hab ich schon probiert - nix.



Dazu nimmst du aus dem Steckschlüsselkasten eine Nuss, deren Innendurchmesser so groß ist, dass das Kugellager innen reinpasst, und der Rand der Nuss sich gut auf der Wippe rings um das Lager abstützt. Die Vierkant-Seite der Nuss verkleinerst du mit einer Unterlegscheibe so, dass eine Gewindestange durchpasst. Auf der anderen Seite des Lagers nimmst du eine eine Unterlegscheibe, die minimal kleiner ist das das Lager. Jetzt eine lange Schraube / Gewindestange durch, und langsam die Mutter anziehen.

War das jetzt einigermaßen verständlich 

Vorher etwas erwärmen schadet nicht, dann gehts leichter. Die zuletzt genannte U-Scheibe kann man auch weglassen und das Lager nur über den Innenring auspressen, hab ich auch schon gemacht, ich weiss aber nicht ob das so gesund für das Lager ist.


----------



## wurmspecht (16. Februar 2010)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Der Freilauf dürfte nicht passen....
> ...Um an den Freilauf zu kommen muss man allerdings auch die Konen lösen. Erstens brauchts dazu Konusschlüssel,...
> Eine gute Pflege-Gelegenheit - allerdings auch eine gute Gelegenheit, sich das ganze einmal zeigen zu lassen. ...
> ...Ich kenne dich nicht und weiß nicht wie unerschrocken du bist, eigentlich ist es kein Hexenwerk sondern Gefühlssache....
> ...


Danke für die Tipps und damit auch danke für Dein Angebot, Mark. 
Das Ganze scheitert wohl dran, dass ich glaub gar kein Konusschlüssel hab, geschweige denn weiß, wie sowas überhaupt aussieht. Ich glaub, ich lass mir das lieber mal zeigen, an Feingefühl und technischem Instinkt mangelt es etwas arg bei mir. Macht aber nix, im Moment fühlt sich das Laufrad wohl ganz wohl im Wohnzimmer.

Die Bilder vom letzten Nightride sehen ja klasse aus. Und ich sitz hier und brüte meine Bronchitis aus


----------



## bax75 (16. Februar 2010)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Wußte gar nicht, daß Du das kannst



Manchmal wächst man über sich hinaus 

@axx: Hab's kapiert. Werd ich heut Abend mal testen. Danke!


----------



## Aitschie (16. Februar 2010)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Die Bilder vom letzten Nightride sehen ja klasse aus. Und ich sitz hier und brüte meine Bronchitis aus



Gute Besserung, aber sehs mal so: ihr könnt wenigstens biken.  Habs heute mal hier in Bayreuth ausprobiert... Fahren geht nur da, wo n Weg ist, sobald du davon abkommst steht dein Rad. Bergrunter geht gar nichts, ständig brichst du ein. Wenn du mal 20m fährst und Geschwindigkeit bekommst - der nächste Einbruch ist nicht weit. Hab heute mal richtig viele Abgänge übers Vorderrad gemacht.... wenigstens fällt man weich  Für meine Heimrunde (normalweise ca. 55min) hab ich heute 1h55 gebraucht...


----------



## DJT (16. Februar 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Habs heute mal hier in Bayreuth ausprobiert... Fahren geht nur da, wo n Weg ist ...



nimm halt'n Schlitten


----------



## kupfermark (16. Februar 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Gute Besserung, aber sehs mal so: ihr könnt wenigstens biken.  Habs heute mal hier in Bayreuth ausprobiert... Fahren geht nur da, wo n Weg ist, sobald du davon abkommst steht dein Rad. Bergrunter geht gar nichts, ständig brichst du ein. Wenn du mal 20m fährst und Geschwindigkeit bekommst - der nächste Einbruch ist nicht weit. Hab heute mal richtig viele Abgänge übers Vorderrad gemacht.... wenigstens fällt man weich  Für meine Heimrunde (normalweise ca. 55min) hab ich heute 1h55 gebraucht...



Tja, is halt mal Winter.. 
Dafür kann man grade prima Wintersport machen! War heut mittag auf der Alb zum boarden, leider mußte man für die paar Sekunden Abfahrt immer gleich 5 min anstehen. Aber Sonne und Schnee waren toll! 

@Schlusslicht: Warst Du die Saison abends mal auf der Piste? Ist da weniger los?


----------



## Aitschie (16. Februar 2010)

DJT schrieb:


> nimm halt'n Schlitten



 .... lass mich mal drüber nachdenken.... ähmmm ..... nein! Da gibts Bones over Metal


----------



## junkyjerk (16. Februar 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> .... lass mich mal drüber nachdenken.... ähmmm ..... nein! Da gibts Bones over Metal



eher metal over bones.


----------



## bax75 (16. Februar 2010)

So: Die Hebel sind dran! Sieht super aus. Probefahrt hat sich aber bisher auf die par Stufen im Keller beschränkt... bald mehr.


----------



## junkyjerk (16. Februar 2010)

geil! naja, vielleicht werd ich auch noch schwach, das mk8 ist einfach zu teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (17. Februar 2010)

bax75 schrieb:


> .... weil ich kein entsprechendes Werkzeug hatte...



Mit dem hier wär das nicht passiert!
Das perfekte Multitool (naja, bissl schwer vielleicht, hihi)
Man beachte die Kundenrezensionen


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Februar 2010)

@bax75: heute nightride mit lv301 mk2+?


----------



## wurmspecht (17. Februar 2010)

DJT schrieb:


> nimm halt'n Schlitten



Das wird ja grad vielseitig genutzt. Gestern beim Spazierengehen hab ich erst einen Bauern mit seinem Trekker kreuz und quer über die Felder schießen sehen, der 4 Schlitten mit einer kreischender Kinder hinter sich hergezogen hat. Dann waren noch Schlittenhundgespanne unterwegs und einer, der sein Pferd vor einen normalen Schlitten gespannt hatte (er meinte, das sei ideal, um ihn an eine Kutsche zu gewöhnen), und alle hatten einen riesen Spaß. 
Ja, an einen Hund, den ich mir vors Rad spanne, hatte ich in den letzten Wochen öfter gedacht


----------



## bax75 (17. Februar 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @bax75: heute nightride mit lv301 mk2+?



Hmm, weiss nicht ob die abgefahrenen Fatal Berts so geil sind auf Eis... und ummontieren??? Ick wees nich. 
Ich überleg mir noch ob HT oder 2+ aber auf jeden Fall 18Uhr30 Bhf. Herrlingen


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Februar 2010)

liegt noch genug schnee für den grip, ich komm ja auch ohne spikes.


----------



## axx (17. Februar 2010)

Hast ja auch keine 

Ich komm heut nicht mit, war heut morgen schon Laufen. Ich wünsch euch viel Spass!


----------



## kupfermark (17. Februar 2010)

DJT schrieb:


> Mit dem hier wär das nicht passiert!
> Das perfekte Multitool (naja, bissl schwer vielleicht, hihi)
> Man beachte die Kundenrezensionen



Das ist ja mal cool, wusste gar nicht, daß Amazon so lustig sein kann!


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (17. Februar 2010)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Tja, is halt mal Winter..
> Dafür kann man grade prima Wintersport machen! War heut mittag auf der Alb zum boarden, leider mußte man für die paar Sekunden Abfahrt immer gleich 5 min anstehen. Aber Sonne und Schnee waren toll!
> 
> @Schlusslicht: Warst Du die Saison abends mal auf der Piste? Ist da weniger los?



was hast du eigentlich für Arbeitszeiten...... hast ein home-office? Wo auf der "Albra" warst du? Also abends ist gemütlich und nicht so voll auf der Piste..... Also wenn du die Tage Zeit hast gib Bescheid!!


----------



## kupfermark (17. Februar 2010)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> was hast du eigentlich für Arbeitszeiten...... hast ein home-office? Wo auf der "Albra" warst du? Also abends ist gemütlich und nicht so voll auf der Piste..... Also wenn du die Tage Zeit hast gib Bescheid!!



Kann mir meine Arbeitszeit einigermassen frei einteilen und war im Salzwinkel.

Ich hätte Mo und Do abends Zeit, aber jetzt soll ja das Wetter erstmal wieder schlechter werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (18. Februar 2010)

so, noch knapp 2 wochen bis zur finale-einstimmungs-party und knapp 3 wochen bis finale. schlusslicht hat interesse bekundet an der 2. wochenhälfte, also vielleicht haben kupfermark und aitschie noch nen platz frei..


----------



## Aitschie (18. Februar 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> so, noch knapp 2 wochen bis zur finale-einstimmungs-party und knapp 3 wochen bis finale. schlusslicht hat interesse bekundet an der 2. wochenhälfte, also vielleicht haben kupfermark und aitschie noch nen platz frei..



Juppieh, Halli-Galli-Drecksau-Party beim Jörg  

@Orestis: dich bekomm ich auf jeden Fall mit, das Rad könnte ein Problem (bei meinem Kleinwagen) n Problem geben, da ich nur einen Fahrradträger für 2 Räder hab und ne Anhängelast von 50kg. Zur Not aber auseinanderbauen und dann musst im Fonds ganz eng mit kuscheln


----------



## DJT (20. Februar 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> @Orestis: dich bekomm ich auf jeden Fall mit, das Rad könnte ein Problem (bei meinem Kleinwagen) n Problem geben, da ich nur einen Fahrradträger für 2 Räder hab und ne Anhängelast von 50kg. Zur Not aber auseinanderbauen und dann musst im Fonds ganz eng mit kuscheln



Dann sieht Deine kleine schnucklige fransösische Böschoo etwa so aus:


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (20. Februar 2010)

@finalisten: gibt es auch die Option sich dort ein Bike zu mieten?? Dann wäre nämlich das Platzproblem elegant gelöst....!!!


----------



## Aitschie (20. Februar 2010)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> @finalisten: gibt es auch die Option sich dort ein Bike zu mieten?? Dann wäre nämlich das Platzproblem elegant gelöst....!!!



Mieten ist natürlich immer ne Möglichkeit, aber bevor du das machst probieren wirs wenigstens, obs in mein Auto reinkommt. Bin ja an dem WE von Finale-Party auch da, da haben wir also Zeit zum Spielen... und du willst doch nicht auf dein LaPierre verzichten!!!
Ansonsten Orestis, trainier mal :






Bergrunter darfst auch einsteigen  

@jj: heute kam mein neues Spielzeug, brings dann mit zum Karten rüberziehen. 
Finale wird spaßig, ich fahr nicht hinten 




Mann wird das geil!!!!


----------



## tbird (20. Februar 2010)

Nach langer Abstinenz meld ich mich auch mal wieder hier 

Und gleich eine kleine Info: Der Gasman-Trail ist aktuell unfahrbar xD Ich habs versucht, bin aber am schweren Schnee gescheitert. 

Ich habe dann den Weg über die (teils gefrorenen) Feldwege nach unten gesucht ... das macht im Winter ja auch richtig Spass ... ab 30kmh isses wie Skifahren xD

Was hab ich hier alles verpasst?! 

Ab sofort wird wieder mehr gefahren ... keine Ausreden mehr ... Die Wampe muss wieder weg und die Beine müssen wieder dicker werden xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddel1 (21. Februar 2010)

@ulmer
Bei uns liegt der Sulzschnee auch noch zu hoch.
Nur loretto6 hat seinen Hund noch vors 301 gespannt, und selbst das ist auf Eis schwer zu bändigen.
Grüßle an alle Wintersportgeschädigten 
Toddel
P.S.: Wintersport is gefääääähhhhrlich!!!!!




wurmspecht schrieb:


> Das wird ja grad vielseitig genutzt. Gestern beim Spazierengehen hab ich erst einen Bauern mit seinem Trekker kreuz und quer über die Felder schießen sehen, der 4 Schlitten mit einer kreischender Kinder hinter sich hergezogen hat. Dann waren noch Schlittenhundgespanne unterwegs und einer, der sein Pferd vor einen normalen Schlitten gespannt hatte (er meinte, das sei ideal, um ihn an eine Kutsche zu gewöhnen), und alle hatten einen riesen Spaß.
> Ja, an einen Hund, den ich mir vors Rad spanne, hatte ich in den letzten Wochen öfter gedacht


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (21. Februar 2010)

@aitschie: ......also wenn`s das Auto gratis als Belohnung gibt, ist es schon eine Überlegung wert........fragt sich nur noch, ob die Zeit für`s Training reicht!!
Also können wir gerne testen, wenn du im Ländle bist.....


----------



## Aitschie (21. Februar 2010)

Werd nächstes WE auch mal schauen, ob ich mein Rad reinbekomme. Könnte aber noch der Rahmengröße ziemlich eng werden... wenn aber erstmal ein Rad hinten drauf ist, ists bisschen blöd (oder fast unmöglich) an den Kofferraum ranzukommen, ohne das Rad runterzunehmen.


----------



## junkyjerk (21. Februar 2010)

@aitschie, schlusslicht_ul: ich würd sagen, wir probieren, ob mein biketräger bei aitschies auto ranpasst und das ist das problem erledigt.


----------



## dechfrax (22. Februar 2010)

tbird schrieb:


> Ab sofort wird wieder mehr gefahren ... keine Ausreden mehr ... Die Wampe muss wieder weg und die Beine müssen wieder dicker werden xD


 ... und Du lässt Deinen Worten gleich Taten folgen, wovon ich mich gestern persönlich überzeugen konnte


----------



## tbird (22. Februar 2010)

medc17 schrieb:


> ... und Du lässt Deinen Worten gleich Taten folgen, wovon ich mich gestern persönlich überzeugen konnte



dann warst doch du das, der mir da entgegen geradelt ist?!


----------



## dechfrax (22. Februar 2010)

tbird schrieb:


> dann warst doch du das, der mir da entgegen geradelt ist?!


Richtisch!


----------



## tbird (22. Februar 2010)

Und ich dacht noch "hey, den kennst aber irgendwoher" xD Zum Glück grüß ich auch als Rennradler jeden Mountainbiker *ggg*

Bevor ich aber wieder mit euch mitfahren kann, lasst mir 1 - 2 Monate Zeit, meine Kondition wieder aufzubauen ... im Sommer können wir dann gerne die eine oder andere Ausfahrt gemeinsam bestreiten (da ich ja jetzt in Altheim bei Allmendingen wohne, sind die Blaubeuren-Trails mein zuhause ^^)


----------



## wurmspecht (23. Februar 2010)

toddel1 schrieb:


> Nur loretto6 hat seinen Hund noch vors 301 gespannt, und selbst das ist auf Eis schwer zu bändigen.



Wer oder was ist schwer zu bändigen? Der Hund oder das Liteville??
Kann man sich den mal ausleihen - ich meine den Hund ?


----------



## kupfermark (23. Februar 2010)

So sieht übrigens das Finisher-Shirt der SKGT dieses Jahr aus:






Meins ist schon so gut wie reserviert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (23. Februar 2010)

kupfermark schrieb:


> So sieht übrigens das Finisher-Shirt der SKGT dieses Jahr aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nicht schlecht, herr specht, sieht gut aus. na hoffentlich komm ich ans trainieren, aber die muddy mary 2,5gg haben auch nen guten trainingseffekt.


----------



## Aitschie (23. Februar 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> nicht schlecht, herr specht, sieht gut aus. na hoffentlich komm ich ans trainieren, aber die muddy mary 2,5gg haben auch nen guten trainingseffekt.



Im alten Fred stand ja auch, dass du das Liteville als Tour- und Marathonrad aufgebaut hast. Sind dieses Jahr 120hm mehr oder wurde nur mal die Angabe korrigiert?


----------



## kupfermark (23. Februar 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> ... Sind dieses Jahr 120hm mehr oder wurde nur mal die Angabe korrigiert?



Keine Ahnung, darüber wurde noch nix veröffentlicht. 
Ist aber auch egal auf die kommts auch nicht mehr an..

Da sind ja Felgenbremsen an dem Herzen.. 
Wenn das mal kein Hinweis auf die Fahrradwahl ist 
Insgesamt ist das Design schon bißchen Ed Hardy-mässig, aber wenigstens nicht so bunt.

@mittwochsnightrider: Ich hab mir entgegen meiner Vorsätze für diesen Winter nun doch ne Erkältung zugezogen. Ist zwar grad wieder am Abklingen, aber bevor ich mich nicht wieder topfit fühl, mach ich erstmal kein Sport.
Viel Spaß, falls jemand fährt!


----------



## junkyjerk (24. Februar 2010)

ich mach grad meinen rettungsschwimmer, das lastet mich im moment auch aus.


----------



## bax75 (24. Februar 2010)

kupfermark schrieb:


> @mittwochsnightrider: Ich hab mir entgegen meiner Vorsätze für diesen Winter nun doch ne Erkältung zugezogen. Ist zwar grad wieder am Abklingen, aber bevor ich mich nicht wieder topfit fühl, mach ich erstmal kein Sport.



Das ist ja mal ein Zufall: ich hatte mir auch eingebildet den Winter ohne Erkältung zu überstehen... war wohl nix. Jetzt hats uns wohl gleichzeitig erwischt. 
Bis nächste Woche dann!


----------



## junkyjerk (24. Februar 2010)

@kupfermark und bax75: na dann wünsch ich euch mal gute besserung und freue mich auf den vielleicht fast schneefreien nightride nächsten mittwoch.


----------



## kupfermark (24. Februar 2010)

bax75 schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal ein Zufall: ich hatte mir auch eingebildet den Winter ohne Erkältung zu überstehen... war wohl nix. Jetzt hats uns wohl gleichzeitig erwischt.
> Bis nächste Woche dann!



Vielleicht sind unsere Füsse letzte Woche ja doch bißchen zu kalt geworden 

Im Moment verpasst man draußen eh nicht allzu viel, solang der Schneematsch noch da ist!


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Februar 2010)

wetter soll ja gut werden am wochenende, will einer morgen ne runde drehen?


----------



## axx (27. Februar 2010)

Morgen soll ja nicht mehr so viel die Sonne scheinen, vielleicht besser gleich heut nachmittag? Bike oder Renner?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (27. Februar 2010)

kann heute nicht, aber morgen geht bei mir. wetter.com sagt trocken, wenn auch bewölkt. straßen sollten einigermassen trocken sein, mir würde eine renn-runde gefallen.


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Februar 2010)

morgen passt mir auch besser, heute hab ich noch verpflichtungen, gegen ne rennradrunde hab ich nix einzuwenden. vielleicht mal wieder die schmiechtalrunde?


----------



## gasman (27. Februar 2010)

ich hab befürchtet, dass ausgerechnet du dich meldest, wo ich seit monaten fast völlig abstinent bin
ich muss am montag arbeiten, wird das gehen, wenn ich mich auf dich einlasse?
von wo willste losfahren und wann?
wie wär ein treffpunkt in söflingen?


----------



## Aitschie (27. Februar 2010)

Also ich kann euch nur raten, am Besten heute und morgen noch rauszugehen! Zumindest hier in Franken ist es absolut traumhaft, ich denke dass wird bei euch noch besser sein!!! Hab gerade die ersten 61km auf dem Renner gemacht, genial: Sonne, 10°, kleine feine Gruppe und ne superschöne Strecke haben wir gehabt! Und das Rosinenbrot schmeckt jetzt erst... 

Ich glaub, ich stelle meine MTBs noch frei, solange es im Wald noch matschig und feucht ist... warum kann es solche Wetterbedingungen nicht öfters haben?!?


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Februar 2010)

@gasman: treffpunkt in söflingen an der endhaltestelle der strassenbahn um 13:30uhr klingt super. mittag soll es so um die 10°c haben.


----------



## wurmspecht (28. Februar 2010)

Wir haben gestern auch noch mal den Schnee in den Bergen genutzt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (28. Februar 2010)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Wir haben gestern auch noch mal den Schnee in den Bergen genutzt:



Ich auch, war traumhaft im Montafon! Rennradeln krieg ich heut deshalb nicht mehr unter, wünsch euch viel Spaß!


----------



## tbird (28. Februar 2010)

Mal ne Frage an die Rennradler hier: Welchen Schnitt fahrt ihr denn so auf euren Touren? 

Mag nur wissen, ob ich in naher zukunft es mal wagen kann, mitzufahren xD


----------



## junkyjerk (28. Februar 2010)

wegen schisschendreckenwetter und windböen bis 85km/h laut wetter.com rennradeln heute abgesagt. mist.


----------



## junkyjerk (1. März 2010)

tbird schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Rennradler hier: Welchen Schnitt fahrt ihr denn so auf euren Touren?
> 
> Mag nur wissen, ob ich in naher zukunft es mal wagen kann, mitzufahren xD



das lässt sich nicht pauschal sagen, in der regel sind meine rennradeinheiten grundlagenausdauereinheiten und damit nicht allzu schnell, sondern lieber lang und mit vielen hm.


----------



## tbird (1. März 2010)

Mhm ... also heissts doch noch trainieren xD Klar, hab ja den Winter über fast nix gemacht ... -.-

Bis 100km / 1300hm taste ich mich momentan ran, danach bin ich aber fertig. Und zwar richtig ... -.-


----------



## speichenschoner (1. März 2010)

tbird schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Rennradler hier: Welchen Schnitt fahrt ihr denn so auf euren Touren?
> 
> Mag nur wissen, ob ich in naher zukunft es mal wagen kann, mitzufahren xD



Wie? Gehst Du jetzt wildern in fremden Gefilden. Geb mal bescheid, wann Du Zeit und Lust hast.


----------



## tbird (1. März 2010)

Hehe ... sagen wir so: ICh habe mein Einsatzradius etwas erweitert  

Würde demnächst, wenns gut Wetter is D) mal die Blaubeurentrails fahren ... also Gasman-Trail, Schelklinger Turm, Küssende Sau (wenn mir mal jemand den richtigen Einstieg zeigt ... -.- )


----------



## junkyjerk (2. März 2010)

ihr dürft mich ab heute mitch buchannon nennen..


----------



## tbird (3. März 2010)

wtf?


----------



## bax75 (3. März 2010)

Hast jetzt die "Rote Badehose" verliehen bekommen?
Glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (3. März 2010)

Gratulation zum Freischwimmer 

Bin mit bax75 gerade schon im Allgäu, in ein paar Minuten steigen wir auf die Bikes


----------



## junkyjerk (3. März 2010)

axx schrieb:


> Gratulation zum Freischwimmer
> 
> Bin mit bax75 gerade schon im Allgäu, in ein paar Minuten steigen wir auf die Bikes



wie bitte? soll ich euch erst eine klatschen oder warum haut ihr 2 so heimlich ab zum biken? grrrr.... das wird ein "richtig schöner" tag im büro...

macht wenigstens ein paar fotos.


----------



## wurmspecht (3. März 2010)

Ich glaub, die beiden biken zum Einstieg einer Skitour und dann wieder zu Auto zurück - viel Spaß !!!


----------



## Aitschie (3. März 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ihr dürft mich ab heute mitch buchannon nennen..



Da fühl ich mich Finale auch gleich viel sicherer.... oder wirst du jetzt n Alki? Und wehe, du fängst an zu singen!!!

Edit: kommen dann Lani McKenzie und C.J. Parker auch mit nach Finale????


----------



## DJT (3. März 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> .... oder wirst du jetzt n Alki?



oje, und dann kriegt er Persönlichkeitsschwankungen und schaltet immer um zwischen Hulk, Mitch Buchannon und Michael Knight 
Also wenn er anfängt mit seinem Rad zu sprechen -> betäuben 

Oh, mann ich wär schon gern dabei, watn Spaß


----------



## kupfermark (3. März 2010)

@jj: Glückwunsch, fühl mich dann am Pool in Finale auch sicherer. Hier noch Dein neues Profilbild:


----------



## junkyjerk (3. März 2010)

kupfermark schrieb:


> @jj: Glückwunsch, fühl mich dann am Pool in Finale auch sicherer. Hier noch Dein neues Profilbild:



mach das weg, ich kann nicht mehr weggucken...



Aitschie schrieb:


> kommen dann Lani McKenzie und C.J. Parker auch mit nach Finale????



hmm, leider nicht, aber das würde nur zu streit führen darüber, wer sich dann als nächster retten lassen will.


----------



## Aitschie (3. März 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> hmm, leider nicht, aber das würde nur zu streit führen darüber, wer sich dann als nächster retten lassen will.



Du die eine, ich die andere??? Als (langlang ists her) ebenfalls ausgebildeter DLRG'ler müsste ich auch mal wieder üben


----------



## junkyjerk (3. März 2010)

@aitschie: neue reifen schon gekauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (3. März 2010)

Gestern bestellt, zusammen mit Bashguard (aka Rockring) und Kettenführung. Hoffe, dass die Teile alle noch rechtzeitig kommen... (nach zwei Wochen Wartezeit hab ich erfahren, dass KeFü und Ring nochmal 4-6 Wochen Lieferzeit haben -> abbestellt )

Naja, ansonsten fährst das Ridge noch in Basiskonfiguration nach Finale *ohoho*. Heute in 2 Wochen gehts los!!! *jubel* *freu*


----------



## junkyjerk (3. März 2010)

edit: erledigt


----------



## axx (3. März 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wie bitte? soll ich euch erst eine klatschen


Kein Grund zur Aufregung, das war der Auftakt eine Skitour auf den gr. Daumen, und alle bekannten utt-Skitourer hatten eine Einladung per Mail bekommen 



junkyjerk schrieb:


> macht wenigstens ein paar fotos.



Damit kann ich dienen.

Los gings wie gesagt mit dem Bike:




Man beachte die eleganten Bikeschuhe 

Dann standen rund 1000hm Aufstieg auf dem Programm, Spurarbeit durch völlig unberührten Schnee. 5cm Pulver auf tragfähigem Harsch 




Die Sonne hat gnadenlos vom blauen Himmel gebrannt, wir waren mächtig am schwitzen.

Die Vorfreude auf eine Abfahrt im unverspurten Schnee nahm kurz vor dem Abfellen ein abruptes Ende, als uns von weiter oben Skifahrer entgegen kommen. Die Säcke sind mit der Nebelhornbahn hoch und übers Koblat gequert 

Nichtsdestotrotz war die Abfahrt absolut traumhaft. Geile Schneeverhältnisse


----------



## junkyjerk (3. März 2010)

@axx, bax75: schöne bilder, ich dachte schon, ihr lasst mich hier zurück und malochen. habt ihr die bikes irgendwo angeschlossen oder untergestellt?


----------



## kupfermark (3. März 2010)

Cool, ne kombinierte Bike- und Skitour, dafür habt ihr euch ja einen super Tag ausgesucht!
Arbeiten war aber auch toll bei dem Wetter 

Achso, biken heut fällt dann wohl flach... ganz vergessen..


----------



## wurmspecht (4. März 2010)

Woah, da habt Ihr ja einen Traumtag erwischt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (4. März 2010)

Hab auch noch ein schönes Foto von gestern:


----------



## Aitschie (4. März 2010)

bax75 schrieb:


> Hab auch noch ein schönes Foto von gestern:







Damit mans sieht  

 Danke für die Einladung, wenn ich mir dann überlege, was meine Alternative war (Tag in der Bib und abends zum Assistent rennen und mir sagen lassen wie schlecht meine Seminararbeitskonzeption ist) habt ihr definitiv den besseren Tag erlebt.  

Mein Neid ist bei Euch!!!


----------



## bax75 (4. März 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Damit mans sieht



Hast Du ein Goldfischglas als Monitor?


----------



## junkyjerk (4. März 2010)

bax75 schrieb:


> Hast Du ein Goldfischglas als Monitor?



den check ich jetzt nicht.

du, bax75, hast oben in deinem post vergessen, das bild einzufügen. deshalb hats aitschie eingefügt, denn in deine galerie hattest du es ja schon hochgeladen.


----------



## bax75 (4. März 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> den check ich jetzt nicht.
> 
> du, bax75, hast oben in deinem post vergessen, das bild einzufügen. deshalb hats aitschie eingefügt, denn in deine galerie hattest du es ja schon hochgeladen.



Ah so! Komisch, bei mir hats mit dem Bild geklappt... da kam mir wohl der Cache in die Quere. Ich dachte Aitschie hat das Bild verkleinert damit des auf den Bildschirm passt... Sorry


----------



## junkyjerk (4. März 2010)

auf die knie unwürdiger  ... ich freu mich auf euch am sonntag...


----------



## Aitschie (5. März 2010)

@jj: danke für die Erklärung, genau so wars gemeint.

@Finalisten: jaja!!! Sonne!!!  http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/16_tagesvorhersage/?id=IT0LI0057 (gut ich gebe gerne zu, 16 Tage, aber immerhin ne Tendenz) Bis Sonntag!


----------



## junkyjerk (6. März 2010)

als ich heute morgen aufgestanden bin, dachte ich nur:

WTF???


----------



## gullof (6. März 2010)

hi all, möchte mich mal vorstellen: 
Ich bin Ulmer und hab bzw. fange gerade das Radfahren an, also ich mein sportlich. Ohne Stützräder kann ich schon.  Evtl sieht man sich ja mal. Auf jedenfall vefolg ich das Forum hier 

Das mit dem Schnee heut war schon heftig. Ich dacht das krümmelt nur ein bischen. :-/


----------



## dechfrax (7. März 2010)

axx schrieb:


> Kein Grund zur Aufregung, das war der Auftakt eine Skitour auf den gr. Daumen, und alle bekannten utt-Skitourer hatten eine Einladung per Mail bekommen


Und ich wäre mal besser mitgekommen. Statt dessen bin ich mit dem Bike zur Arbeit und habe mich kurz vor dem Ziel in einer Asphaltkurve langgemacht. 
Das Ende vom Lied: Radhose kaputt und tolle Schürf- und Schnittwunden. Nachdem mir das erst vor 3 Monaten passiert ist und die entsprechende Stelle gerade erst verheilt war, bin ich jetzt auf der Suche nach irgendeinem Schutz für die Hüftpartie. Ich dachte da z.B. an Baggy-Shorts mit PU-Schaum-Protektoren oder so ähnlich, halt etwas, was man über die normale Radhose drüberziehen kann, was ordentlich gepolstert und abriebfest ist und noch "tragbar" aussieht.

Hat da vielleicht jemand von Euch einen Tip für mich?

Grüße
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (7. März 2010)

meinst du sowas?


----------



## dechfrax (7. März 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> meinst du sowas?


Super, gaaaaaanz nah dran. Die Protektoren sitzen genau richtig und sind gross genug. Auch den Preis finde ich akzeptabel. Ich hatte aber eher an etwas weites wie eine Short gedacht, die ich über die Winterradhose ziehen kann.


----------



## kupfermark (7. März 2010)

medc17 schrieb:


> Super, gaaaaaanz nah dran. Die Protektoren sitzen genau richtig und sind gross genug. Auch den Preis finde ich akzeptabel. Ich hatte aber eher an etwas weites wie eine Short gedacht, die ich über die Winterradhose ziehen kann.



Aber wenn die weit ist verschieben sich die Protektoren ja beim Sturz..


----------



## tbird (8. März 2010)

Ich war gestern auch ein wenig Biken ... leider sind die Trails gerade nicht wirklich befahrbar -.-

Aber normale Wege sind fahrbar, sofern sie nicht durch schneeverwehungen überflutet sind ... ^^


----------



## gullof (8. März 2010)

wo war den das? Ich bin gestern auch gefahren und bin die ganze zeit im tiefen Schnee rum gefahren. Ich wollt eigentlich erst hoch beim Kuhrberg im Wald herum fahren aber da dacht ich mir das wird wohl nicht besser aussehn wie unten an der Donau.


----------



## tbird (8. März 2010)

Hinten rechts sieht man Allmendingen. ... Also war das da  Da ich ja seit ende letztes Jahr in Altheim (bei Ehingen) wohne, ist das mein Bike-Gebiet


----------



## gullof (8. März 2010)

Ah, da... Da hast ja viel grünes um dich herum dort.  
Ich muss erstmal aus der stadt fahren um ins grüne zu kommen.  Ich hoff das wetter bessert sich (nicht zu tiefer schnee mehr)


----------



## dechfrax (8. März 2010)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Aber wenn die weit ist verschieben sich die Protektoren ja beim Sturz..


Stimmt! Dann muss ich wohl mit der Optik leben ... Naja, vielleicht noch Beinlinge dazu und 'ne Baggy drüber, so könnte man auch durch den Winter kommen.


----------



## DJT (9. März 2010)

Hier gibt's ein neues cooles Video vom Danny:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6919341&postcount=1

@medc17: Baggy sieht eh cooler aus 

@gullof: Hallo im Ulmer-Thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (9. März 2010)

Moin DJT, was macht die Genesung?

Bei uns war auch etwa soviel Schnee wie auf dem Bild von tbird (mit lustig zugewehten Gräben - Überraschung) udn wir hatten Samstag eine prima Ausfahrt, auch mit einigen Trailabfahrten.


----------



## Ruggi (9. März 2010)

@ tbird,

hi, ich schaue auch ab und zu mal hier ins Forum und hab gesehen du kommst aus Altheim. Ich wohn in Blaustein und wollte dieses Jahr meinen âBike Horizontâ Richtung Ehingen erweitern ;-) (bin bisher auf den Trails nur bis nach Weiler gekommen)
Kannst Du mir Tips zu guten Trails in Deiner Umgebung geben? 

GruÃ Ruggi


----------



## tbird (9. März 2010)

@ruggi: würd sagen, da müssen wir mal zusammen fahren gehen, oder?  

zeigen ist einfacher wie erklären ... ^^


----------



## Ruggi (10. März 2010)

@tbird

Stimmt, das ist praktischer 

Können wir gern machen. Kannst Dich ja bei mir melden wenn Du auf ne Tour gehst,bzw ich meld mich wenn die Trails wieder besser aussehen. Bei der Lage gerade bleib ich sonst schon zwischen Arnegg und Blaubeuren im Schnee stecken 

Gruß Ruggi


----------



## DJT (10. März 2010)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Moin DJT, was macht die Genesung?



Danke der Nachfrage!
Schreitet langsam voran. Hab jetzt "nur" noch siebeneinhalb Wochen Krücken vor mir. Die letzten sechs dann mit nach und nach steigender Belastung.


----------



## bax75 (10. März 2010)

Hi folks!

Schade: Mit KeFü wirds bei mir vor Finale nix mehr. NC-17 Stinger E passt leider nicht wie ich jetzt lernen musste... Aber egal. Bashring ist montiert und Schaltwerk mit mittlerem Käfig auch. Ich denk das sollte die allgemeine Klappersituation auch schon verbessern. Ich werd mir die Syntace KeFü ansehen wenn sie denn mal verfügbar ist.

CU on Samschdag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (10. März 2010)

Schreibt dann mal wie's ist!!! webcambilder sahen heute morgen eher mau aus... Sitze schon auf Kohlen hier, meine Teile sind auch noch nicht da 

Edit 1: Teile heute verschickt, ich hoffe die kommen noch rechtzeitig bis Di mittag an!!!! *hoffen tun*

Edit 2: @jj: dein Link funktioniert bei mir nicht, weder "uff Erbait" wie der Franke sagt noch mitm eigenen Rechner... Aber heute schauts da ja eh schon viel besser aus


----------



## junkyjerk (10. März 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Schreibt dann mal wie's ist!!! webcambilder sahen heute morgen eher mau aus... Sitze schon auf Kohlen hier, meine Teile sind auch noch nicht da



prognosen für nächste woche sind super, heute letzter regen, danach nur noch sonne und 2stellige temperaturen. guckst du hier.


----------



## junkyjerk (11. März 2010)

bax75 schrieb:


> Ich werd mir die Syntace KeFü ansehen wenn sie denn mal verfügbar ist.



wenn du dir noch nen mk8 oder ein 901 kaufst, vielleicht, aber die syntace kefü passt leider nicht an unsere alten schinken.


----------



## bax75 (11. März 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wenn du dir noch nen mk8 oder ein 901 kaufst, vielleicht, aber die syntace kefü passt leider nicht an unsere alten schinken.



Ich glaub ich frag mal bei Qia an  vielleicht bastelt er uns was.


----------



## bax75 (11. März 2010)

Ah! Hier gibts vielleicht doch noch eine schnelle Lösung für meine Kettenführung:


----------



## junkyjerk (12. März 2010)

@finalisten: wenn man meteo.it glauben schenken darf, haben wir in finale wettertechnisch nix zu befürchten. steigende temperaturen bis 24°c am freitag. kein regen. also daumen drücken. am sonntag beim shutteln werden es immerhin schon 16°c. juuhuuu... screw you goddamned winter!!!!


----------



## Aitschie (12. März 2010)

... und bei mir schneits


----------



## DJT (12. März 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> ... und bei mir schneits




keine Sorge....


----------



## axx (12. März 2010)

Warum seid ihr denn so böse zu dem Winter  der Schnee ist doch so herrlich 
Hier noch ein Bildchen von letztem Sonntag (Kühtai):







Ich wünsch euch Finalisten viel Spass und gutes Wetter! Lasst's ordentlich krachen 

@hebbe:  sehr geiles Bild


----------



## carmin (13. März 2010)

LOL, die Rehe sind geil!


axx schrieb:


> Warum seid ihr denn so böse zu dem Winter


Klaro, mit pauschalen Urteilen sollt man pauschal vorsichtig sein .-)  Wenn ich wie Ihr bei solch strahlendem Wetter und weitab der Straße unterwegs wär, könnt ich mich mit dem Winter auch anfreunden.  Die andere Seite: Vorgestern fuhr ich auf einem Radweg mit mind. 1.5 m Abstand zur Straße, dank Gefälle auch nicht langsam, und trotzdem musste da ein von hinten kommender Schneepflugfahrer ganz schnell nach Hause und hat mich mit einer beeindruckenden Schneematschfontäne von Kopf bis Fuß komplett eingesaut.  Hätte ich nicht kurz zuvor was über Zusammenhänge zwischen Kontrollverlust und Drogenkonsum gelesen, wär ich vermutlich ausgerastet.  Und von Salz, Radputzen, vor Kälte schmerzenden Fingern, eingefrorener Schaltung, Dunkelheit, Akkuladen, dicker Bekleidung, dahinschmelzenden Bremsbelägen, herumeiernden Autofahrern und anderen Wintererscheinungen hab ich grad definitiv die Chnauze voll...

(Nur um hier noch ein bisschen mitzuheulen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (13. März 2010)

carmin schrieb:


> ...Und von Salz, Radputzen, vor Kälte schmerzenden Fingern, eingefrorener Schaltung, Dunkelheit, Akkuladen, dicker Bekleidung, dahinschmelzenden Bremsbelägen, herumeiernden Autofahrern und anderen Wintererscheinungen hab ich grad definitiv die Chnauze voll...
> (Nur um hier noch ein bisschen mitzuheulen



Ich glaub, Du redest jedem aus tiefster Seele . Wär mal interessant, was die Räder dazu sagen würden, wenn sie reden könnten...


----------



## tbird (13. März 2010)

Sie würden andauernd schreien und heulen -.-


----------



## Aitschie (13. März 2010)

@ axx: Wenn ich auch vernünftig Skitouren machen könnte wärs ja auch zum aushalten. Aber von BT aus Skitouren?!? Das ist so wie mit FlipFlops im Winter zu laufen... Ansonsten hat carmin ja schon perfekt geantwortet, dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen!

Ach so was mein Rad sagt: ab Dienstag nacht singts *Finale oh-oh-oh* Endlich mal wieder VERNÜNFTIG radeln  Und wir bringen dann den Frühling mit ich versprechs!!! Ich pack ne extra große Dosis ein!!!


----------



## DJT (13. März 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Ach so was mein Rad sagt: ab Dienstag nacht singts *Finale oh-oh-oh* Endlich mal wieder VERNÜNFTIG radeln  Und wir bringen dann den Frühling mit ich versprechs!!! Ich pack ne extra große Dosis ein!!!



Ich hab heut auch schon paarmal an Finale gedacht 
Die Jungs werden jetzt im Moment noch fest am biken sein


----------



## carmin (13. März 2010)

Apropos Rehe, ich las grad (im Böblinger Amtsblatt...), dass die Viecher grade wegen Fell- und Geweihrenovierung Mineralienmangel hätten und deswegen das Salz von der Straße schlecken.  Krass, oder?  Hätt nicht gedacht, dass das noch zu was Nutze ist.


----------



## Aitschie (13. März 2010)

DJT schrieb:


> Ich hab heut auch schon paarmal an Finale gedacht
> Die Jungs werden jetzt im Moment noch fest am biken sein





SMS by Jörg schrieb:


> Erster Bericht aus Finale.Super Wetter, trockene Trails. Einfach geil. Morgen gehts zum Shutteln. Jetzt gibts Pasta



schaut gar nicht sooo schlecht aus  - sorry Hebbe, nächstes Mal...


----------



## Aitschie (16. März 2010)

Hit the Road, Jack! Auto gepackt, jetzt noch ins Café und dann *juppieha*!!!! 

@Mark: CU um ca. 2 Uhr in Neu-Ulm bei mir.


----------



## tbird (18. März 2010)

Endlich ist auch hier der Frühling angekommen ... 

War gestern zwar "nur" 70km mit dem Renner unterwegs, aber so wie die Wiesen / Wege zwischen Bollingen und Blaubeuren aussehen, kann man auch hier wieder mit dem MTB die Gegend unsicher machen. 

Dieses WE solls ja noch bescheiden werden ... aber hätt evtl. nächstes WE jemand Zeit, mit mir und meiner mittlerweile absolut bescheidenen Kondition und Kraft ne Runde aufm MTB zu drehen?


----------



## dechfrax (18. März 2010)

tbird schrieb:


> ... aber hätt evtl. nächstes WE jemand Zeit, mit mir und meiner mittlerweile absolut bescheidenen Kondition und Kraft ne Runde aufm MTB zu drehen?


"Bescheidene Kondition"? Ich glaub', da könn' wir uns zusammentun ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (19. März 2010)

Ich könnt echt so heulen ... bevor ich im März 09 mit Arbeiten angefangen habe, also noch Student war, bin ich JEDEN TAG aufm Bike gesessen ... 70km MTB Touren mit ~1500hm? Gar kein Problem ... 

Und jetzt?! Kotz ich nach 40km / 450hm midm Rennrad schon fast ab ... 

Heute morgen bin ich desshalb wie auch schon am Mittwoch mit dem Renner in die Firma gefahren. Sind dann um 70km hin-und zurück  (hin -> direkter Weg, um 27km, zurück dann bissl Ausschweifender über Bermaringen, Sonderbuch, Allmendingen .... )

Hoffe das Bringt mir meine Kondition wieder ... langsam aber stetig ...


----------



## dechfrax (19. März 2010)

tbird schrieb:


> Hoffe das Bringt mir meine Kondition wieder ... langsam aber stetig ...


Keine Sorge, das ist das beste Grundlagentraining, dass Du Dir wünschen kannst. Ich mach' das gleiche, hat mich letztes Jahr richtig gut in Form gebracht.
Also weiter so!


----------



## gasman (20. März 2010)

Jo, das hab ich mir mit wurmspecht auch überlegt und deshalb sind wir von ulm übers westallgäu nach kempten gefahren. War ganz schön windig heute, aber eigentlich ansonsten perfekt


----------



## wurmspecht (20. März 2010)

Ja, war wirklich perfekt. Das "bisschen" Wind hat die flachen Passagen auch nicht gerade flach wirken lassen . Und wir hatten sogar Sonne


----------



## Aitschie (21. März 2010)

Die Finalisten melden sich wieder zurück. Trails waren supi, das Wetter leider weniger... grau und trübe, Wolkenuntergrenze bei ca. 900m - die erste Wochenhälfte war wohl definitiv besser. Immerhin hatten wir am Freitag auf der Abfahrt nach Noli bissle Sonnenschein. Keine Verletzungen außer den üblichen Kratzern, allein Jörgs Bremshebel hat den Einschlag nicht so ganz überlebt und Falks Gabel hat den Dienst zeitweise quittiert.

Mein Fazit: im September und Oktober geht nochmal runter 

@ Finalisten: Danke für die schönen Tage!!! Gerne sofort wieder!!!


----------



## tbird (21. März 2010)

medc17 schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, das ist das beste Grundlagentraining, dass Du Dir wünschen kannst. Ich mach' das gleiche, hat mich letztes Jahr richtig gut in Form gebracht.
> Also weiter so!



Hehe ... jipp das denke ich auch (und spüre es so langsam in den Beinen ^^)

Morgen solls ja eigentlich nicht regnen ... *Rennrad fitmach*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (21. März 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Die Finalisten melden sich wieder zurück.


Welcome back!
Von zweien hatt ich gestern eine überraschende Erscheinung 



Aitschie schrieb:


> Mein Fazit: im September und Oktober geht nochmal runter



Wo muß man sich anmelden? 

Bin schon gespannt auf die Bilder die entstanden sind solange das Wetter gut war.


----------



## bax75 (21. März 2010)

So, hier sind schon mal ein paar Bilder. Sind nicht so viele geworden. Wir haben uns eher aufs Schreddern als aufs Knipsen konzentriert


----------



## Aitschie (21. März 2010)

bax75 schrieb:


>



Das Bild find ich mal genial!!! Super Komposition, vorne voll konzentriert und hinten mit nem Riesen Grinsen, das trifft die Trails total!!! 

@ Hebbe: du hörst von mir... sorry, dass wir gestern nicht mehr auf nen Plausch geblieben sind, aber ich wollte Euch beim Kaffee nicht stören sondern nur kurz d(m)eine Schoner vorbei bringen. Und nach 7h im Auto reichte es dann auch...


----------



## axx (21. März 2010)

Tolle Fotos 

Postet ruhig noch mehr davon


----------



## junkyjerk (22. März 2010)

@finalisten: erste version vom video ist geschnitten, mit der musik bin ich noch nicht so glücklich, das wird wohl noch geändert. ich lad es nachher zu hause hoch und dann poste ich hier den vimeolink. also noch ein wenig geduld.


edit: musik geändert, einige szenen noch nachträglich geschnitten, der upload auf vimeo läuft, mir gefällt´s gut, euch hoffentlich dann auch...


----------



## kupfermark (22. März 2010)

Wer hat eigentlich hier noch welche Wettkampf-Ambitionen für dieses Jahr?

Bei mir ist die Luft nach 8 Jahren MTB-Rennen irgendwie raus.

Was ich dieses Jahr noch machen werd ist Erbach-Triathlon und Einstein-Marathon, will aber nix ausschliessen.


----------



## dechfrax (22. März 2010)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Wer hat eigentlich hier noch welche Wettkampf-Ambitionen für dieses Jahr?


Ich starte bei den Cycling Days in München und bei der Alb-Extrem. Das ist aber nur das "Vorspiel" für die Trophy. Ansonsten wollte ich gerne noch was fahren, was ich noch nicht kenne, Bad Wildbad oder den Keiler.

Wie sieht's bei Euch aus, kriegen wir wieder ein paar Fahrgemeinschaften zusammen? Würde mich riesig freuen!


----------



## junkyjerk (22. März 2010)

@wettkämpfer: irgendwie hat sich mein fokus ein wenig weg von den rennen und hin zum bikepark/shuttlen verändert, ich weiss noch nicht, ob ich überhaupt irgendwelche rennen dieses jahr fahre. ausser heubach, das downhillrennen. 

@finalisten: upload komplett. hier der link:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/10360402"]finale ligure 2010[/ame]

viel spass beim anschauen..

hier noch der downloadlink


----------



## kupfermark (22. März 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @wettkämpfer: irgendwie hat sich mein fokus ein wenig weg von den rennen und hin zum bikepark/shuttlen verändert, ich weiss noch nicht, ob ich überhaupt irgendwelche rennen dieses jahr fahre. ausser heubach, das downhillrennen.



Aber war toll, mit Dir Marathons zu fahren 
Pass halt auf, daß Du jetzt nicht so ne Plauze kriegst


----------



## wurmspecht (23. März 2010)

welcome back , Ihr habt also den Frühling mitgebracht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lectron (23. März 2010)

@jj:Video gefällt mir (das beste aus dem Rohmaterial geholt), würde am liebsten gleich wieder ins Auto richtung süden. Im Downhill hätten wir eigentlich auch ein paar Zwischenpassagen filmen können, aber im nachhinein ist man ja immer schlauer.


----------



## axx (23. März 2010)

Schönes Video 
Mit was schneidest du denn die Videos? Ich hab vom Alpencross noch unzählige Videoschnippsel rumliegen, aber irgendwie ist das Sortieren und Zusammenschneiden so eine Wahnsinnsarbeit...


----------



## junkyjerk (23. März 2010)

@axx: windows moviemaker. ist  zwar ziemlich rudimentär das programm, aber wenigstens ziemlich übersichtlich.


----------



## Aitschie (23. März 2010)

@ Mark: siehe meine Signatur, die Klassiker müssen sein. Vielleicht kommt noch ein Marathon in der Schweiz dazu, das würde mich mal reizen. U.U. in verbindung mit nem kleinen Urlaub mit Claudi...

@jj: schönes Video, musst leider ohne Ton guggen, kommt in der bib bisschen shice... Aber der Axel im Baum, wie ein Äffchen 
Auf welchem Trail habt ihr die Bewegtaufnahmen eigentlich gemacht?

Und noch ne ganz andere Frage an die GPS-User: ist es möglich, von einem gespeicherten Track die Trip Computer Daten wieder zu sehen oder werden die Daten beim Rückstellen endgültig gelöscht? Höhenprofil kann ich ja z.B. einsehen, aber da fehlen die kumulierten Höhenmeter...


----------



## gullof (23. März 2010)

hey, coole Bilder und cooles Video! Die gegend sieht Top aus!

Ich bin heut auch mal auf mein neues radl gestiegen heut morgen um die Morgensonne zu geniesen und ja... Ich bin glaub hier der unfitteste, wenn ich das lese, dass ihr am Tag 70km min fährt


----------



## kupfermark (23. März 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Und noch ne ganz andere Frage an die GPS-User: ist es möglich, von einem gespeicherten Track die Trip Computer Daten wieder zu sehen oder werden die Daten beim Rückstellen endgültig gelöscht? Höhenprofil kann ich ja z.B. einsehen, aber da fehlen die kumulierten Höhenmeter...



Geht am Gerät nicht, in Mapsource am Rechner kannst Du die kumulierten HM auch nicht einsehen. Gibt bestimmt elegantere Möglichkeiten, aber was Du machen kannst, ist den Track auf www.gpsies.com hochzuladen, da wird dann alles angezeigt und Du kannst den Track gleichzeitig mit der Welt teilen. (Oder danach wieder löschen)

@gullof: Glückwunsch zum neuen Rad! Manchmal sinds auch etwas weniger als 70km


----------



## armor (23. März 2010)

Doch, ja, schönes Filmchen...

Waren sicherlich herrliche Tage!


----------



## Michl73 (23. März 2010)

Echt klasse Video, junkyjerk. So wie's aussieht hattet ihr ja richtig Fun, auch wenn's Wetter nicht so richtig mitspielte. 

Dieses Jahr plan ich definitiv mehr Touren mit euch ein. 
Jetzt stimmt's so langsam mit meiner Power und Kondition.
Nach Boarden im Winter und wöchentlichem Spinning dürften die ersten Geislingen-Runden nicht mehr so eine Herausforderung sein. 
Hab grad ne schöne Runde rund um Mähringen/Uni gedreht, macht echt Spaß bei diesen Temperaturen und vor allem bei der Sonne.

Also bis demnächst auf dem Trail.


----------



## HypnoKröte (23. März 2010)

So Leute meld mich wieder zurück, bin wieder in Ulm unterwegs nebst Zuwachs 




Schade dass das Rad nicht rechtzeitig fertig war, das Video ist der Hammer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (23. März 2010)

@hypnokröte: geiles rad, dann kann´s ja losgehen. allein der hohe spacerturm stört optisch ein wenig.


----------



## axx (23. März 2010)

@aitschie: schau dir mal GPS Track Analyse an, mit dem Teil kann man so ziemlich jede Auswertung machen


----------



## Aitschie (24. März 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> allein der hohe spacerturm stört optisch ein wenig.



Schön ausgedrückt, der fiel mir auch auf. Wobei was mich etwas abschreckt ist das viele Carbon. Was das an einem Enduro/AM für Folgen haben kann, haben wir in Finale gesehen . 
Was jetzt noch fehlt: ne KeFü und ne bessere Verlegung der Umwerferzuges (s.u.) Die ist beim ersten Steinkontakt futsch... (oder sieht das nur so komisch auf den bilder aus?)






axx schrieb:


> @aitschie: schau dir mal GPS Track Analyse an, mit dem Teil kann man so ziemlich jede Auswertung machen



Grad mal schnell drübergeschaut  Genial, ich werd mich heut abend mal mit intensiver auseinandersetzen, vielen Dank jetzt schonmal für den Link!!!


----------



## junkyjerk (24. März 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Schön ausgedrückt, der fiel mir auch auf. Wobei was mich etwas abschreckt ist das viele Carbon. Was das an einem Enduro/AM für Folgen haben kann, haben wir in Finale gesehen .
> Was jetzt noch fehlt: ne KeFü und ne bessere Verlegung der Umwerferzuges (s.u.) Die ist beim ersten Steinkontakt futsch... (oder sieht das nur so komisch auf den bilder aus?)



carbon ist hier eigentlich garnicht soviel verbaut, nur schaltwerkkäfig, sattel und bashguard. wie der allerdings den ersten steinkontakt überlebt, bleibt abzuwarten. 
auch der sattel wird ne verpatzte landung wahrscheinlich "krumm" nehmen.

ansonsten kettenführung dran, schaltwerk mit medium- oder kurzem käfig, spacer raus, umwerferzug verlegen und fertsch.


----------



## kupfermark (24. März 2010)

medc17 schrieb:


> Ich starte bei den Cycling Days in München und bei der Alb-Extrem. Das ist aber nur das "Vorspiel" für die Trophy. Ansonsten wollte ich gerne noch was fahren, was ich noch nicht kenne, Bad Wildbad oder den Keiler.
> 
> Wie sieht's bei Euch aus, kriegen wir wieder ein paar Fahrgemeinschaften zusammen? Würde mich riesig freuen!



Hast Du den Platz für die Alb-Extrem schon? Bis auf Trophy hab ich an keinem von Dir aufgeführten Rennen Zeit, Pfronten würde höchstens noch reinpassen. Wenn die nächsten Wochen das Wetter und meine Lust zum Radeln passt, werd ich mich glaub doch wieder für die Trophy anmelden. Komm irgendwie nicht los davon..


----------



## wurmspecht (25. März 2010)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Wenn die nächsten Wochen das Wetter und meine Lust zum Radeln passt, werd ich mich glaub doch wieder für die Trophy anmelden. Komm irgendwie nicht los davon..



Das wär schön, dann kann der gesamte Thread hier wieder ordentlich mitfiebern .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (25. März 2010)

also die trophy reizt schon, ich schau einfach, wie ich zum trainieren komm, dann wird sich kurzfristig angemeldet. wird bestimmt lustig, mit 160mm federweg, 2fach-kettenblättern, bashguard und kettenführung die trophy zu fahren. also ausschliessen tu ich es wie gesagt nicht.

update:

ich habe heute noch die bestätigung über die reservierung von 2 4-mann-zimmern im stephaneum in bad goisern, ca. 150m vom start entfernt, bekommen.

also leute, meldet euch, wer ein bettchen will.


----------



## kupfermark (25. März 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> also die trophy reizt schon, ich schau einfach, wie ich zum trainieren komm, dann wird sich kurzfristig angemeldet. wird bestimmt lustig, mit 160mm federweg, 2fach-kettenblättern, bashguard und kettenführung die trophy zu fahren. also ausschliessen tu ich es wie gesagt nicht.
> 
> update:
> 
> ...



Witzig, grad wenn man drüber redet. Oder lesen die hier mit? Na wenn ich mitfahr will ich schon auch ein Bettchen  Brauchen die schon ne feste Zusage oder Anzahlung?


----------



## wurmspecht (25. März 2010)

Ah, dann bricht vielleicht gar nicht das große Gähnen hier aus, wenn ich mal gefragt hätte, ob jemand heute Lust auf Geislingen hat ??? Irgendwie trau ich mich gar nicht mehr vor lauter bashguard, fullface-Helmen, ... 
Habe heute den Tag da verbracht und bin aufgrund meiner exzellenten Orientierung auf ganz tolle neue Trails gestoßen. Bei einem kam mir ein fluchendes Wanderpärchen entgegen. Ich habe die erst gehört, dann gesehen, deshalb dachte ich, die haben Knatsch, bis ich gemerkt habe, dass das mir galt. Jedenfalls hatte ich keine Lust, auf die Wanderwege-Diskussion einzusteigen, habe geschwiegen und gestaunt, wie der Mann immer röter im Gesicht wurde. Habe mir überlegt, ob ich ihn darauf aufmerksam machen soll, das sah irgendwie gar nicht gesund aus . Jedenfalls meinte er, dass er grundsätzlich die Namen der Biker notiere, um sie abends dann anzuzeigen. Ich fragte ihn, ob er nun meinen Namen auch haben wolle, er sagte ja, hat schon in seinem Rucksack nach einem Stift gesucht, bis ich sagte, dass ich ihm die Arbeit ersparen wolle und ihm besser nicht meinen Namen gebe. Er ist noch röter und noch lauter geworden und meinte, wenn ich da jetzt runterfahre, wünscht er mir Hals- und Beinbruch. Ich habe ihm aus tiefsten Herzen alles Gute gewünscht und er solle doch gesund bleiben. 
Da heißt es immer, die unfreundlichen Biker, aber ich habe noch nie einen Biker einen Wanderer beschimpfen hören...


----------



## carmin (25. März 2010)

Hm, wenn sich diese Heißsporne so aufregen, ists nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis einer mal wieder zusammenklappt...  An sich sollte man sowas ganz gelassen als Naturschauspiel genießen, wobei ich zugeb, dass mir das auch näher geht, als ich will.


----------



## dechfrax (25. März 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> update:
> 
> ich habe heute noch die bestätigung über die reservierung von 2 4-mann-zimmern im stephaneum in bad goisern, ca. 150m vom start entfernt, bekommen.
> 
> also leute, meldet euch, wer ein bettchen will.


ICH!!! 



wurmspecht schrieb:


> Da heißt es immer, die unfreundlichen Biker, aber ich habe noch nie einen Biker einen Wanderer beschimpfen hören...


Mich zerreissts dabei auch förmlich, letztlich lass' ich sie einfach stehen und mach mich aus dem Staub, bevor ich die Beherrschung verlier und mich vielleicht noch strafbar mache. Leben und leben lassen ...

@all:
Ich habe heute von meiner Regierung die Freigabe bekommen, mich vom 13. bis zum 16.05. zu verkrümeln. Meine Idee ist, die Brentarunde aufgeteilt auf 3 Tage zu fahren. Ich habe jetzt schon an mehreren Stellen über die Tour gelesen, selbst im DAV-Panorama und bin heiss drauf, die Tour zu fahren. Mag vielleicht jemand mitkommen?


----------



## leonceeo (26. März 2010)

hallo liebe ulmer biker (oder halt ihr, die in ulm und rundherum radelt),

ich bin der leon, bin 32 jahre alt, uns seit cca 2 jahre hat mich das bike fieber gepackt. meine leut' sind eher radfaul,
und somit bin ich auch oft alleine unterwegs. allerdings, find ich's schoener zusammen mit gleichgesinnten die nordic walker zu nerven .
wuerd' mich freuen wenn ihr "den fremden" mit aufnimmt.

gruss,
leon


----------



## tbird (27. März 2010)

Hallo leonceeo, viel Spass bei uns verrückten ^^

@komische Wanderer: Ich wurde letzt von einer ganzen GRUPPE (!) nächtlich wandernder männer dumm angemacht, was ich denn nachts im wald machen würde ... ?!

Lustig


----------



## MilanL (27. März 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ich habe heute noch die bestätigung über die reservierung von 2 4-mann-zimmern im stephaneum in bad goisern, ca. 150m vom start entfernt, bekommen.
> also leute, meldet euch, wer ein bettchen will.



Ich   plus noch 1 Platz fuer einen Kumpel (wenn es kein Problem ist)

Ich hoffe, dass ich irgendwie in Schwung mit meiner Kondition komme   . Leider zur Zeit liege ich im Bett mit Erkältung und noch dazu auch Knie probleme 

Gruss,
Milan


----------



## demsir (27. März 2010)

Hallo, ich bin seit diesem Monat auch auf einem MTB unterwegs, bisher leider allein. Ich hoffe letzteres lässt sich mit Hilfe dieses threads ändern.
Um gleich konkret zu werden (auch wenn es vielleicht etwas kurzfristig ist und die Wettervorhersage besser sein könnte):
Hat vielleicht jemand Lust morgen mit mir eine technisch und konditionell wenig anspruchsvolle Runde zu drehen?
Gruß demsir


----------



## leonceeo (27. März 2010)

hallo demsir,

ich habe auch lust morgen zu radeln. allerdings will ich eine laengere runde drehen (cca 3-4 stunden, 600-700 hm). falls dir das zu viel (oder zu wenig ist) koennen wir ja nur einen teil zusammen radeln. wetter scheint von morgen bis abends wechselhaft zu sein, daher ist mir der zeitpunkt auch relativ egal. ich wohne in soeflingen, und wuerde gerne richtung blaubeuren los. noch jemand lust?

gruss,
leon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demsir (27. März 2010)

Hallo leon, die von dir angepeilte Tournelänge müsste ich schaffen. Ich wohne auch in Söflingen, wann  es losgeht ist mir ebenfalls egal.
Machst du einen Vorschlag wann und wo wir uns treffen können?


----------



## leonceeo (27. März 2010)

hmmmm, wie sieht es mit 12:00 aus? lass uns da wo die strassenbahn wendet (blumenladen) treffen. ich bin auch fuer andere vorschlaege offen, aber unbedingt nach 10:00 .


----------



## demsir (27. März 2010)

12.00 klingt gut, es wird uns ja heute Nacht auch eine Stunde geklaut. Bis dann.


----------



## dechfrax (27. März 2010)

leonceeo schrieb:


> wuerd' mich freuen wenn ihr "den fremden" mit aufnimmt.





demsir schrieb:


> Um gleich konkret zu werden (auch wenn es vielleicht etwas kurzfristig ist und die Wettervorhersage besser sein könnte):
> Hat vielleicht jemand Lust morgen mit mir eine technisch und konditionell wenig anspruchsvolle Runde zu drehen?



Super, zur neuen Saison gibts auch gleich Verstärkung im UTT! Willkommen Ihr Beiden! 

Wie schaut's diese Woche eigentlich mit 'nem Niteride aus? Mittwoch wäre doch mal wieder die Zeit dafür reif ...



MilanL schrieb:


> Ich   plus noch 1 Platz fuer einen Kumpel (wenn es kein Problem ist)
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass ich irgendwie in Schwung mit meiner Kondition komme   . Leider zur Zeit liege ich im Bett mit Erkältung und noch dazu auch Knie probleme



Hi Milan, super, dass Du wieder dabei bist! Bis dahin erstmal gute Besserung und viel Spass beim Trainieren!


----------



## bax75 (28. März 2010)

medc17 schrieb:


> Wie schaut's diese Woche eigentlich mit 'nem Niteride aus? Mittwoch wäre doch mal wieder die Zeit dafür reif ...



Dafür könnte ich mich auch begeistern  Hätte total Bock mal wieder nach Blaubeuren nacht zu reiten. 

@Aitschie: Du hast doch auch den GPS-Track vom Shutteln in Finale aufgezeichnet. Meinst Du Du könntest mir den bei Gelegenheit mailen?


----------



## Aitschie (28. März 2010)

bax75 schrieb:


> @Aitschie: Du hast doch auch den GPS-Track vom Shutteln in Finale aufgezeichnet. Meinst Du Du könntest mir den bei Gelegenheit mailen?



Kann ich dir an Ostern auch gleich mitbringen (Edit: ging grad per Mail raus). Als Spielerei schonmal die Grafik: 





Sorry, Fal(l)ks Crashsammlung habe ich nicht eingezeichnet, meinen eigenen weiß ich nicht mehr und du und Mark wart ja leider hinter mir... Kriegst du eigentlich noch die Trails zusammen? Gestartet aufm Toboga di Canova, dann der linken am Ende der Waldstraße (Name?) anschliessend Rollercoaster und zuletzt vor dem mittagessen den Madonna della Guardia im unteren Teil. Nach dem Mittagessen zuerst Mystery (stimmts?) und zum Ende dreimal den Casa Bianco, zuletzt einmal mit Senetiero H. Stimmt die Runde so????

@all: Nachdem hier schon geplant wird, bald ist Ostern und da komm ich wieder nach Ulm. Meine Frage: wer ist da, wer will mal Runden drehen und was für eine Waffe sollte(n) ich(wir) mitbringen? Renner (dann würde bei kurzen, gemütlichen Runden - runde 40km bei geringen Höhenmetern, also eher in Richtung Senden oder das Donautal ostwärts raus und weniger auf die Alb - auch meine Regierung mitrollern ) oder MTB? Ach so, wir werden von Donnerstag nacht bis wohl Dienstag in Ulm sein, einziger Termin ist Brunchen am Montag Mittag.


----------



## bax75 (28. März 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Gestartet aufm Toboga di Canova, dann der linken am Ende der Waldstraße (Name?) anschliessend Rollercoaster und zuletzt vor dem mittagessen den Madonna della Guardia im unteren Teil. Nach dem Mittagessen zuerst Mystery (stimmts?) und zum Ende dreimal den Casa Bianco, zuletzt einmal mit Senetiero H. Stimmt die Runde so????



Der Trail den wir vor dem Rollercoaster geschreddert sind heisst Cacciatore. Den Madona della Guardia sind wir komplett gafahren, da gibts keinen oberen Teil. Ausgelassen haben wir den oberen Teil von der Toboga di Canova der beginnt normalerweise oben beim Restaurant "Din". Mistery ist wohl nur der Name der Jamie dem Trail gegeben hat. Keine Ahnung ob der bei den anderen Guides noch einen anderen Namen hat. 
Prima Runde! Nicht? Und 4000 hm bergab machen einfach gute Laune!


----------



## gullof (28. März 2010)

was fährt ihr eigentlich alle so? hab das erst heute mit den beiden Söflingern gelesen sonst wäre ich evtl mit da ich in nu mitte wohn. Aber ich fahr halt nur touren oder sowas (kein downhill).

hab ein http://freddys-online-shop.de/216_Merida_Matts_60V_2009/


----------



## leonceeo (28. März 2010)

> Wie schaut's diese Woche eigentlich mit 'nem Niteride aus? Mittwoch wäre doch mal wieder die Zeit dafür reif ...



ooooh, das ist aber gefaehrlich...nachts im wald ...waere dabei falls sich etwas ergibt



> was fährt ihr eigentlich alle so? hab das erst heute mit den beiden Söflingern gelesen sonst wäre ich evtl mit da ich in nu mitte wohn. Aber ich fahr halt nur touren oder sowas (kein downhill).



na ja, schwer zu definieren was ich so fahre...ich kenne die ganze terminologie noch nicht so richtig ...also bergab auf trails geht's ja schon auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gullof (28. März 2010)

ich weiß auch nicht so recht was ich meinem bike alles zumuten kann.  weil so ein high tec end teil ist das nun ja auch nicht. Nicht das ich zu allem ja sag und komm mit einem Bremzug und dem Vorderrad heim gelaufen :-D


----------



## Aitschie (28. März 2010)

leonceeo schrieb:


> na ja, schwer zu definieren was ich so fahre...ich kenne die ganze terminologie noch nicht so richtig ...also bergab auf trails geht's ja schon auch





gullof schrieb:


> ich weiß auch nicht so recht was ich meinem bike alles zumuten kann.  weil so ein high tec end teil ist das nun ja auch nicht. Nicht das ich zu allem ja sag und komm mit einem Bremzug und dem Vorderrad heim gelaufen :-D



Mein Tipp: einfach mal mitfahren, dann "seht ihr schon wo ihr steht". Wir haben alle kein Problem damit zu warten, Tipps zu geben und so weiter. Deswegen fahren wir in der Gruppe!!!

@all: grad mit Orestis ge-PN-t, wir werden an Ostern Touren machen. Ich werd das 100mm Racefully mitnehmen, 160mm sind dann doch bisschen viel für Ulm...
Mein Stundenplan: komme am Donnerstag abend nach Gundelfingen und werd am Freitag im Laufe des Tages weiter nach Ulm fahren. Daher Tour am Freitag Nachmittag, Startpunkt um 15Uhr an der Brücke, Ziel die Klassiker Kiesen/Lautertal?! Wer ist mit bei?


----------



## junkyjerk (28. März 2010)

am karfreitag bin ich dabei, würde auch gerne die blaubeurener trails mal wieder fahren. ab samstag bin ich aber in wien.


----------



## BergBaer (28. März 2010)

gefunden? Thomas, ist das der Thread von dem Du neulich erzählt hast? Milan auch hier? Guss, Reiner


----------



## junkyjerk (29. März 2010)

wat denn hier los? lauter neue leute. herzlich willkommen im ulmer-touren-thread.

@mittwoch-nightrider: ich wäre dabei.


----------



## leonceeo (29. März 2010)

wann geht es denn ueblicherweise los beim nightride, wie lange dauert dieser und wo ist diese bruecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (29. März 2010)

Karfreitag hört sich an sich gut an  Bin dabei *g*


----------



## MilanL (29. März 2010)

BergBaer schrieb:


> gefunden? Thomas, ist das der Thread von dem Du neulich erzählt hast? Milan auch hier? Guss, Reiner


Hi bergbär, ja das ist der Thread. Thomas ist hier, nur weiss ich nicht sein nickname ... er schreibt nicht so oft ;-)


----------



## Aitschie (29. März 2010)

leonceeo schrieb:


> ...und wo ist diese bruecke?



Brücke ist da: http://www.stadtplan.ulm.de/map.jsp?xtarget=73070&ytarget=60145
Ist die kleine Fussgängerbrücke unter der Konrad Adenauer Brücke (B10), beim Ruderclub. Treffpunkt auf der Ulmer Seite wo die Radlerinfos stehen. 
@JJ: dich gabeln wir dann am Freitag ca. 15:30 an der Litfassäule in Blaustein auf oder? Diesmal find ich se auch... Gerne auch die Blaubeuren-Trails noch obendrauf, ich hab Zeit!


----------



## Chaka-Checka (29. März 2010)

Hallo Leute... 
meld mich nach einiger Zeit auch mal wieder hier : )

Wollte mal fragen ob hier jemand ne spaßige Tour von Ulm (Mähringen) nach Geislingen (bzw. Bad Überkingen) kennt?


----------



## gullof (29. März 2010)

die brücke ist garnicht weit weg von mir. 
Wie sieht denn  so ein nightride aus und wo findet dieser statt, also wo wird langefahren? 

evtl komm ich auch


----------



## carmin (29. März 2010)

Chaka-Checka schrieb:


> Wollte mal fragen ob hier jemand ne spaßige Tour von Ulm (Mähringen) nach Geislingen (bzw. Bad Überkingen) kennt?


Wenn spaßig = Trails, dann ist die Ausbeute sehr mager :-/  Es gibt aber etliche Routen, die abseits der Straßen führen.
Beispiel 1: Kleines Lautertal bis zum Nordende -- L1234 kreuzen -- Scharenstetten -(Straße)- Radelstetten -- Urspring -- ...
Beispiel 2: Truppenübungsplatz (Trail) -- Dornstadt -- Eiselau -- Vorderdenkental -- Westerstetten -(tw. Straße)- Halzhausen -- Lonsee -- Urspring -- Amstetten.
Ab Amstetten kannst Dich an der Hangkante bis kurz vor Türkheim orientieren und findest noch einige Trails.


----------



## Chaka-Checka (29. März 2010)

carmin schrieb:


> Wenn spaßig = Trails, dann ist die Ausbeute sehr mager :-/  Es gibt aber etliche Routen, die abseits der Straßen führen.
> Beispiel 1: Kleines Lautertal bis zum Nordende -- L1234 kreuzen -- Scharenstetten -(Straße)- Radelstetten -- Urspring -- ...
> Beispiel 2: Truppenübungsplatz (Trail) -- Dornstadt -- Eiselau -- Vorderdenkental -- Westerstetten -(tw. Straße)- Halzhausen -- Lonsee -- Urspring -- Amstetten.
> Ab Amstetten kannst Dich an der Hangkante bis kurz vor Türkheim orientieren und findest noch einige Trails.



muss ich mich glaub mal immer weiter reintastet... so gut kenn ich mich da noch nich aus 
ein Trail vom Truppenübungsplatz nach Dornstadt? Ist der leicht zu finden? : )


----------



## carmin (30. März 2010)

schicks Dir per Post


----------



## leonceeo (30. März 2010)

wie sieht's denn morgen mit den nightride aus? wäre dabei, unabhängig vom wetter (laut wetterbericht sollte es morgen abends noch tröpfeln, aber die nacht wird sicher trocken ) noch jemand lust?


----------



## junkyjerk (30. März 2010)

haben wir schon ne zeit ausgemacht für den nightride? ich hab um 18uhr noch nen termin, geht´s bei euch auch erst um 19:30uhr? wenn nicht, würde ich unterwegs dazustossen. etwa 19:30uhr bei der litfasssäule in blaustein oder am bahnhof herrlingen, dann könnten wir ins lautertal. sagt mal, was euch besser passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leonceeo (30. März 2010)

blaustein oder herrlingen ist gut. 19:30 ist von meiner seite auch ideal. den bahnhof kenn ich, die littfasssaule nicht so richtig. kurz vor der einfahrt in blaustein (aus ulm kommend) gibt's auf der linken seite eine (da war immer so ne arosa tuss drauf). meinst du diese?


----------



## junkyjerk (30. März 2010)

ja genau die litfassäule ortseingang blaustein aus ulm kommend auf der linken seite. wer fährt denn morgen noch alles?


----------



## axx (30. März 2010)

falls ich zeitlich die Kurve kriege und mich fit fühle, komm ich evtl. auch


----------



## leonceeo (31. März 2010)

also, falls sich nicht alle krankmelden oder ein anderer startpunkt gewählt wird, bin ich 19:30 bei der littfasssauele in blaustein...und hab eine rosa blume in der hand


----------



## tbird (31. März 2010)

Wo wollt ihr denn Karfreitag fahren? 

Würde evtl. Blaustein / Blaubeuren dazustoßen, wenns geht?


----------



## junkyjerk (31. März 2010)

@karfreitagfahrer: zielpunkt wäre schon blaubeuren, d.h. tbird kann in blaubeuren dazustossen, vielleicht am bahnhof blaubeuren.


----------



## Aitschie (31. März 2010)

tbird schrieb:


> Würde evtl. Blaustein / Blaubeuren dazustoßen, wenns geht?



Ich hatte ursprünglich an das Kiesen und Lauteltal gedacht, Jörg brachte Blaubeuren ins Spiel... mir wäre auch Blaubeuren recht, nur a) kann ich erst ab 15Uhr (gut, das zählt nicht wirklich) und b) wenn das Wetter wirklich schlecht sein sollte hab mag ich net 4h durch die Gegend eiern... Würde es spontan entscheiden, ich sammel auf jeden Fall um 15Uhr die an der Brücke ein und dann gehts weiter nach Blaustein an die Litfasssäule. 
Mit bei (bisher): Orestis (zumindest hab ich bisher nichts gegenteiliges gehört), Jörg, du und ich

Edit: Zwei Doofe ein Gedanke.. dann machma Blaubeurentrails, ich nehm die Regenklamottage mit. Wobei sich für Blaubeuren ja fast wieder das Enduro anbietet *grübel*


----------



## tbird (31. März 2010)

Mir is das grundsätzlich egal wo wir fahren, hauptsache mal wieder MTB Schreddern ... xD

BHF Blaubeuren hört sich gut an ... Uhrzeit? 16 Uhr oder eher früher?!


----------



## junkyjerk (31. März 2010)

ich freu mich schon auf die rosa blume, dann bis heute abend, hoffentlich bleibts wetter so, wie es grad ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (31. März 2010)

Ich melde mich ab für heute Abend.

Freitag bin ich dabei!

CU


----------



## enforce (31. März 2010)

Hab heute zeitig Feierabend und werd ne Runde mitradeln. bis dann dann


----------



## wurmspecht (1. April 2010)

Gibt es hier vielleicht auch jemanden, der morgen Lust auf was gantägig Experimentelles hat?


----------



## Tobsn (1. April 2010)

Lust schon, aber....
Was hast vor?
Vielleicht kann ich das "aber" noch klären. 

Und nochmals danke für die LaPalma Tipps.
War ein super Urlaub.


----------



## junkyjerk (1. April 2010)

ich freu mich auf morgen, gestern war es schon ein schöner nightride mit leonceeo und enforce, vielleicht kann sich aitschie auch schon früher loseisen, dann können wir auch gerne schon früher starten.


----------



## leonceeo (1. April 2010)

yup, nightride hat auch mir spass gemacht. morgen weiss ich noch nicht sicher ob ich kann, ich horche auf's forum um zu sehen was sich so ankuendet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (1. April 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> vielleicht kann sich aitschie auch schon früher loseisen



Das geht leider nicht, da ich familiär gebunden bin und nach dem Mittagessen erst in Gundelfingen bei meiner Regierung loskomm... Ich würde aber sagen, wir machen Treffpunkt um 15Uhr direkt in Blaubeuren am Bahnhof, da ich eh mit dem Auto unterwegs bin. 

BTW: hat bei euch das Forum auch ne ganz komische Darstellung (komische Schriftart, unterschiedliche Schrifthöhen) oder bin ich nur mal wieder besoffen?


----------



## junkyjerk (1. April 2010)

also wenn aitschie 15uhr in blaubeuren am bahnhof ist, dann würd ich sagen, dass die ulmer 13:30uhr an der brücke starten und dann übers hochsträss und gasmantrail nach blaubeuren fahren. wie schauts aus? wer kommt?


----------



## bax75 (1. April 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wie schauts aus? wer kommt?



Ich bin dabei! 13:30 Brücke. Freu mich!


----------



## enforce (1. April 2010)

bin auch am start - dann auch mit breitem Lenker...


----------



## axx (1. April 2010)

ich bleib noch etwas beim Wintersport 

Wir fahren morgen ins Allgäu (Ofterschwang) auf die Piste, ein Platz wär noch frei im Auto. Hat jemand Lust? Orestis?


----------



## wurmspecht (1. April 2010)

na dann viel Spaß, auf dem Heimweg hab ich eben die Berge gesehen, die glühen richtig.
Ich werde morgen früh schon starten und mich mal Richtung Ostalb begeben, brauch mal was Neues unter die Räder, vielleicht find ich ja dann was Hübsches, was man wiederholen kann . 
Viel Spaß Euch morgen!!!


----------



## carmin (1. April 2010)

Na heut hats auf der Schwäbischen Alb ja nochmal Neuschnee gegeben (ok, mittags war er wieder weg)... das grenzt also quasi auch an Wintersport


----------



## Aitschie (1. April 2010)

Uih, Falk, Jörg und Axel auf 160mm Enduros, Maddin auf 100mm Racefully.... wird das n Spaß!!! Wenn man so 2.5er MM gewöhnt ist, ist der NN mit 2.25 ein richtiger Spielzeugreifen im Vergleich. Und der 2.1er RR erst... 

Da ich morgen kein I-net mehr hab, sag ich mal bis morgen 15Uhr am Bahnhof in Blaubeuren. Gute Nacht euch allen


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (1. April 2010)

axx schrieb:


> ich bleib noch etwas beim Wintersport
> 
> Wir fahren morgen ins Allgäu (Ofterschwang) auf die Piste, ein Platz wär noch frei im Auto. Hat jemand Lust? Orestis?



wäre gerne mit, aber leider zu spät gesehen......! Gehst nochmal auf die Piste in den nächsten Tagen?

@karfreitagsfahrer: weiß noch nicht, ob ich mich anschließen werde....


----------



## kommando99 (1. April 2010)

Ich würde ja fast mal wieder mitkommen, wenn ich mich nicht schon für morgen vormittag zu einer Lautertalrunde mit meinem Ex-Zivi-Kollegen verabredet hätte...
Ab nächster Woche ist dann aber auch nochmal ein wenig Wintersport dran: 5 Tage Chamonix <3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (2. April 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Uih, Falk, Jörg und Axel auf 160mm Enduros, Maddin auf 100mm Racefully.... wird das n Spaß!!! Wenn man so 2.5er MM gewöhnt ist, ist der NN mit 2.25 ein richtiger Spielzeugreifen im Vergleich. Und der 2.1er RR erst...



axel vielleicht, aber falk und ich auf keinen fall, falks gabel ist beim service und nun hat er ne r7 im lv, ich komm mitm canyon von meiner freundin, da meine teile für die hebel nicht gekommen sind... ich hasse sportimport.

ich werd wahrscheinlich nach dem hochsträsstrail dazustossen, da ich von arnegg nach ermingen hochradel und dann am sportplatz auf euch warte. bis nachher. wetter sieht schon mal super aus.

@orestis: komm mit, das ist die gelegenheit, uns mal dein lapierre zu zeigen. also gib dir nen ruck.


----------



## leonceeo (2. April 2010)

ich kann leider nicht :-/...also, bis zum naechsten mal...viels spass allen


----------



## tbird (2. April 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Uih, Falk, Jörg und Axel auf 160mm Enduros, Maddin auf 100mm Racefully.... wird das n Spaß!!! Wenn man so 2.5er MM gewöhnt ist, ist der NN mit 2.25 ein richtiger Spielzeugreifen im Vergleich. Und der 2.1er RR erst...
> 
> Da ich morgen kein I-net mehr hab, sag ich mal bis morgen 15Uhr am Bahnhof in Blaubeuren. Gute Nacht euch allen



Ich fahr ja auch mit meinem 130er AM-Fully ... von dem her *fg*

Freu mich auf nachher! Wenns klappt, bin ich um 14 Uhr am Gasman-Trail! (oder wann werdet ihr ca. am Trail sein?!)


----------



## junkyjerk (2. April 2010)

@tbird: wir sind voraussichtlich frühestens 14:30 - 14:45 am gasmantrail. starten ja erst 13:30uhr in ulm. also bis nachher, ich freu mich schon riesig, bei dem wetter ja auch kein wunder.


----------



## tbird (2. April 2010)

Okay, ich schau dass ich bis spätestens 14:30 am Gasman-Trail bin. Ich freu mich auch riesig  Bike ist gewienert, die Bremsen bremsen, die Gabel federt (mehr oder weniger, hier ist mal ein Service nötig) und die Beine scheinen fit zu sein 

*Yeah* endlich mal wieder ne geile Tour!


----------



## Infernal_Death (2. April 2010)

Nochmals ein Danke an die heutige Blaubeurer-Runde fürs Mitnehmen (auch wenn ich ne ziemliche Bremse war). Wenn mal richtig Kondition da ist, wirds hoffentlich besser  Bis zum nächsten Mal.

Flo


----------



## Aitschie (2. April 2010)

Infernal_Death schrieb:


> Nochmals ein Danke an die heutige Blaubeurer-Runde fürs Mitnehmen (auch wenn ich ne ziemliche Bremse war). Wenn mal richtig Kondition da ist, wirds hoffentlich besser  Bis zum nächsten Mal.
> 
> Flo



Als wohl Letzter der zu Hause war melde ich mich auch mal wieder zurück. War ne supi Runde, nur hat mein Navi mal nix aufgezeichnet... naja, dann halt irgendwann nochmal fahren, soo schlimm ist das jetzt auch nicht 

@Flo: war doch gut, hast bergab relativ gut mitgehalten und bergauf hast mit deinem Hobel gegen relativ trainierte Leute wie Falk und mich nie ne Chance (wenns denn mal so ist, dann stelle ich das Rad sofort ins Eck ) Was wiegt denn dein Rad? 16-17kg würd ich mal schätzen... 
Wenn du willst, Orestis (schlusslicht_ul) hat mir die Tage mal geschrieben, dass er n Fahrtechniktraining im Ulmer Raum mitmacht. Könnt ja mal Kontakt gegenseitig aufnehmen, wenn Interesse besteht. Aus eigener Erfahrung: ich kann das echt nur voll unterstützen so viel lernst du in 30 Touren nicht! Hat bei mir den Durchbruch bei Bunny Hop und Hinterrad versetzen gebracht...

@all: wenn die Tage das Wetter mal mitspielt werd ich mit Falk und u.U. auch Axel nochmal ne Runde drehen. Seid also Stand-by oder schreibt mir Eure Handynummern, dann klingel ich durch wenn spontan was z'sammgeht.


----------



## wurmspecht (3. April 2010)

Ich bin gestern von Oberkochen gestartet und nur bis Heubach gekommen. Als ich da einen vorbeikommenden Biker an einem Abhang gefragt habe, ob da ein Trail runtergehe, meinte er, dass er von hier komme und wir sind den ganzen Tag Trails gefahren , das war ja so klasse, teilweise waren wir noch zu dritt.


----------



## MissPinky (3. April 2010)

hi*

ich bin vom 17. - 23. 4.wegen einem uniblock in ulm (das vergnügen hab ich alle 2 monate) und hab mein bike immer dabei.
da ich mich (u.a.) auf die trans alp challenge vorbereite, hab ich keine lust, nur ein bißchen rumzugondeln und würd mich tierisch freuen, wenn jemand bock und zeit hat, mir die touren rund um ulm mal zu zeigen.
fahr gerne flowige und auch technisch anspruchsvolle trails und alles, was halt spass macht.
hab leider kein garmin o.ä. und beim letzten mal wars noch zu verschneit, um gute routen zu finden.
ich kann immer ab 17/18h und donnerstag und freitag ganztägig.

natürlich freu ich mich auch über tips zu kartenmaterial oder touren, die ich auch alleine finden kann.
gracias und vielleicht bis bald.

lotte
tussibikes.cc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (3. April 2010)

Hat jemand eigentlich die Tourdaten von der gestrigen Tour? 

(km / hm interessieren ... ^^)


----------



## Aitschie (3. April 2010)

Also.... ich bin ja eine etwas andere Tour als ihr gefahren. Bahnhof Blaubeuren eingestiegen und in Blaustein wieder ausgestiegen (respektive, die anderen sind heim) allein bin ich dann auf diese Aussichtplattform hoch (Klingenstein?) und den Radweg im Tal zurück nach Blaubeuren. Dort hat mich der Rappel gepackt, die 1000hm mussten noch voll werden. Also zum Abschluß aufs Kreuz und dann zum Bahnhof. 
Daten: 43,12km in 2:47:54 (das GPS sagt 10min mehr) max. 42,6km/h und 1037hm.

@Lotte: tussibikes.cc würd mich mal interessieren, wie schauen die aus (wenns Räder sind..)? Wennst da bist, posten wird schon einer mitfahren. Bin an dem WE wohl auch noch in Ulm.


----------



## Infernal_Death (3. April 2010)

Aitschie, die Schätzung liegt garnicht mal so daneben. Letztendlich sinds 15,6 kg. 
Das mit dem Fahrtechniktraining klingt ziemlich interessant. Werd mich bei ihm mal melden.

Flo


----------



## Aytekin (4. April 2010)

Hallo Ulmer 

wohne seit knapp einem Jahr hie in Senden und habe vor kurzem das Mountainbiken für mich entdeckt. Leider kenne ich mich hier nicht aus und weiß auch garnicht wo man richtig Gelände fahren kann. Kann mir jemand evtl. ein paar tips geben oder mich sogar mal mitnehmen? Wäre echt mal genial. Muss aber an meiner Kondition arbeiten, da ich seit jahren kein Sport getrieben habe.

Würd mich riesig freuen wenn sich jemand diesbezüglich bei mir meldet.

Wünsch euch allen einen schönen Saisonstart,

Gruß


----------



## wurmspecht (4. April 2010)

Hallo Aytekin,
ich wohne in Wullenstetten, um Senden rum gibt es auch einige Trails, die ganz spaßig zu fahren sind und nicht ganz so konditionsfordernd wie z.B. Richtung Blaubeuren. Optimale Bedingungen also, auf den Geschmack zu kommen . Kann sie Dir gerne mal zeigen, wenn Du magst.


----------



## Aytekin (4. April 2010)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Hallo Aytekin,
> ich wohne in Wullenstetten, um Senden rum gibt es auch einige Trails, die ganz spaßig zu fahren sind und nicht ganz so konditionsfordernd wie z.B. Richtung Blaubeuren. Optimale Bedingungen also, auf den Geschmack zu kommen . Kann sie Dir gerne mal zeigen, wenn Du magst.



Hi Wurmspecht  ,

hab dir ne Profilnachricht hinterlassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlusslicht_ul (4. April 2010)

Frohe Ostern!!

​


----------



## tbird (5. April 2010)

Auch wenn ich mit dem Grund des Festes nicht wirklich viel anfangen kann (Die ganze Kirche ist eh auf einer Lügengeschichte aufgebaut), auch von mir "Frohe Ostern"


----------



## junkyjerk (5. April 2010)

da das wetter diese woche gut werden soll, würd ich gerne wieder nen nightride am mittwoch machen und dann vielleicht am freitag, samstag oder sonntag wieder ne längere runde fahren, vielleicht auch mal wieder in geislingen.


----------



## speichenschoner (6. April 2010)

RR ride into the sunset. 

Hat heute jemand Lust auf eine RR Runde bis zum Sonnenuntergang. Ich fahr gegen 17 Uhr in Blaustein/Klingenstein los.


----------



## tbird (6. April 2010)

RR fahr ich heut auch, aber "lediglich" von Dornstadt heim nach Altheim bei Allmendingen ... 

meine Route führt mich über Bollingen, Asch, Sonderbuch, wahrscheinlich heute dann rauf nach Pappelau über Ringingen nach Altheim ... 

Ist aber wohl zu kurz, oder? Sind ~40km und ~500hm


----------



## demsir (6. April 2010)

Am nightride am Mittwoch hätte ich Interesse. Wann und wo soll es denn losgehen?


----------



## speichenschoner (6. April 2010)

tbird schrieb:


> RR fahr ich heut auch, aber "lediglich" von Dornstadt heim nach Altheim bei Allmendingen ...
> 
> meine Route führt mich über Bollingen, Asch, Sonderbuch, wahrscheinlich heute dann rauf nach Pappelau über Ringingen nach Altheim ...
> 
> Ist aber wohl zu kurz, oder? Sind ~40km und ~500hm



Hab mir ca. 80 - 100 km heute vorgenommen. Du könntest ja von Bollingen runter nach Klingenstein, dann fahren wir übers Hochsträß nach Altheim. Da kannst Du Deinen Krempel abwerfen und fahren dann weiter. Später könnte man sich in Ersingen wieder trennen, da könntest Du wieder Richtung Altheim und ich fahr weiter Richtung Ulm.


----------



## junkyjerk (6. April 2010)

will auch rennradfahren  aber heute wird erstmal meine bremse repariert.


----------



## speichenschoner (6. April 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> will auch rennradfahren  aber heute wird erstmal meine bremse repariert.



Bis demnächst mal auf 'ne RR Runde. Ich mach mich jetzt vom Acker.


----------



## tbird (6. April 2010)

speichenschoner schrieb:


> Hab mir ca. 80 - 100 km heute vorgenommen. Du könntest ja von Bollingen runter nach Klingenstein, dann fahren wir übers Hochsträß nach Altheim. Da kannst Du Deinen Krempel abwerfen und fahren dann weiter. Später könnte man sich in Ersingen wieder trennen, da könntest Du wieder Richtung Altheim und ich fahr weiter Richtung Ulm.



Hm ... nur wegs dem kurzen Stückl übers Hochsträss lohnt sich das kaum. Da wir heut Grillen, ist eine längere Tour eh nicht so angesagt ... aber ich nehme an, die Tage werden länger und eine Gelegenheit findet sich wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leonceeo (6. April 2010)

beim nightride am mittwoch bin ich wieder dabei um die wilden zu bremsen


----------



## junkyjerk (6. April 2010)

@mittwochsnightrider: treffpunkt wieder 19:30uhr an der litfasssäule ortseingang blaustein b28 aus richtung ulm kommend?


----------



## dechfrax (6. April 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @mittwochsnightrider: treffpunkt wieder 19:30uhr an der litfasssäule ortseingang blaustein b28 aus richtung ulm kommend?


Geil, ich bin auch mal wieder mit dabei, freu mich schon wie Schnitzel. Obwohl, können wir uns überhaupt eine Tour genehmigen anstatt für die Trophy zu trainieren?!


----------



## junkyjerk (6. April 2010)

ja, super. dann sind wir schon zu dritt. mal gucken, wer noch alles kommt.


----------



## MissPinky (7. April 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Also.... ich bin ja eine etwas andere Tour als ihr gefahren. Bahnhof Blaubeuren eingestiegen und in Blaustein wieder ausgestiegen (respektive, die anderen sind heim) allein bin ich dann auf diese Aussichtplattform hoch (Klingenstein?) und den Radweg im Tal zurück nach Blaubeuren. Dort hat mich der Rappel gepackt, die 1000hm mussten noch voll werden. Also zum Abschluß aufs Kreuz und dann zum Bahnhof.
> Daten: 43,12km in 2:47:54 (das GPS sagt 10min mehr) max. 42,6km/h und 1037hm.
> 
> @Lotte: tussibikes.cc würd mich mal interessieren, wie schauen die aus (wenns Räder sind..)? Wennst da bist, posten wird schon einer mitfahren. Bin an dem WE wohl auch noch in Ulm.



grien..
meins ist n voitlmx3 7 custommade, meine transalp-partnerin quält nen lapierre xcontrol unter sich.
unsere tussibikes fahrgemeinschaft hat eignetlich mehr männliche mitglieder, die sich durch besonders tussihaftes verhalten qualifizieren ("das 0 von x0 auf dem schaltwerk muss geschwärzt werden, sonst passts nicht zur farbe von der narbe".. war das letzte qualifizierungskommentar einer unserer mitfahrer,.  
andere haben sich durch: lange haar, chickenway nutzung, rosa trikot, etc.. einen platz ergattert.  (ob sie wollen oder nicht)


----------



## leonceeo (7. April 2010)

leider leider muss ich mich fuer den nightride abmelden...mein "management" hat mit mir was anderes vor


----------



## demsir (7. April 2010)

19.30 ist mir leider zu spät. Um 18.30 wäre ich dabei.


----------



## junkyjerk (7. April 2010)

hmm, kompromiss 19uhr?


----------



## demsir (7. April 2010)

19.00 Uhr geht bei mir auch noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (7. April 2010)

also dann treffpunkt 19uhr an der litfasssäule. da kriegen wir vielleicht auch noch ein wenig sonne ab.

also was ist mit den ulmer bikern? wer geht heute noch alles mit?


----------



## enforce (7. April 2010)

Bin heute auch am Start. Bis denne


----------



## junkyjerk (8. April 2010)

schöner nightride gestern, hypnokröte hat auch sein bike eingeweiht. trockene trails, nette mitfahrer, was will man mehr?


----------



## Chaka-Checka (8. April 2010)

...ist demnächst auch mal wieder ne nicht-nightride tour geplant? : )


----------



## HypnoKröte (8. April 2010)

Jupp war Grundgut gestern, nur der Sattel muss schnell noch getauscht werden.


----------



## Aitschie (10. April 2010)

War das WEtter bei euch in Ulm auch so gut wie in Franken??? Haben heute die erste große Fichtelgebirgsrunde mit >1500hm gedreht, und bei der Gelegenheit gleich mal nen neuen Trail gefunden!!! In nem Ecke wo wir schon öfters waren, faszinierend wo man alles so vorbeifährt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armor (11. April 2010)

war gestern zum ersten mal (duckundweg) in und um Blaubeuren. Schöne trails. musste 2mal unfreiwillig absteigen...war aber echt geil. 76km mit 1500hm.
Werd mich da wohl doch noch ab und an mal blicken lassen...


----------



## junkyjerk (12. April 2010)

mittwoch abend scheint das wetter wieder besser zu werden, also steht wieder ein nightride auf dem programm. zur abwechslung würd ich mal wieder richtung blaubeuren durchstarten wollen. wer kommt mit?

und miss pinky kommt nächste woche auch nach ulm, da sollten wir ihr auch noch ein paar trails zeigen. vorzugsweise lautertal und evt. blaubeuren.


----------



## tbird (12. April 2010)

lautertal wär ich nächste woche wohl auch dabei


----------



## Jaz (12. April 2010)

Hallo ihr Ulmer,

bin gerade über diesen Thread gestolpert. Ich finde das ständige alleine radeln doof und muss dem endlich mal abhilfe schaffen! ^^ Bin Studentin, habe also nur n Merida Hardtail und bin allgemein noch nicht so lang dabei beim Thema MTB. Kann also bei Speed und Höhenmetern vl no ned so gut mithalten ;-) Fahre CC/AM. Ach ja, ich wohne in Böfingen.

Gibts wen der mal Lust hat auf eine etwas chilligere Tour? ^^


----------



## junkyjerk (12. April 2010)

@jaz: unsere touren sind immer chillig und ein wenig fahrtechniktraining gibt´s auch noch kostenlos obendruff.


----------



## Jaz (12. April 2010)

hey junkyjerk, hört sich gut an ^^ Dann werde ich mich demnächst glatt mal anschließen müssen!


----------



## Flow-Rida (12. April 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> mittwoch abend scheint das wetter wieder besser zu werden, also steht wieder ein nightride auf dem programm. zur abwechslung würd ich mal wieder richtung blaubeuren durchstarten wollen. wer kommt mit?
> 
> Wann wäre Start? Und wo?
> Könnte es vielleicht endlich mal schaffen und einrichten bei nem Nightride dabei zu sein


----------



## junkyjerk (12. April 2010)

@haibike-racer: start ist je nach fahrtziel die litfassäule am ortseingang blaustein aus richtung ulm kommend an der b28 oder die fussgängerbrücke über die donau unterhalb vom roxy.

@mittwoch-nightrider: kupfermark ist auch mit von der party, wir können auch ein wenig früher starten und enforce in blaubeuren abholen. dann kriegen wir auch noch was vom tageslicht mit. was meint ihr?


----------



## Flow-Rida (12. April 2010)

Was heißt denn früher? Und Start in Blaustein an der Litfasssäule? 18:30 Uhr könnt ich schaffen.


----------



## junkyjerk (12. April 2010)

@mittwoch-nightrider: treffpunkt ist die brücke. abfahrt 18uhr? dann nehm ich mein rad mit ins büro und komm dann direkt nachm schaffen. dann haben wir noch knapp 2h im hellen. ich freu mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (12. April 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @mittwoch-nightrider....dann haben wir noch knapp 2h im hellen....



suche den Fehler...

Edit: gerade die Villa in Finale für 5 Leute Anfang Oktober gebucht *Yes*


----------



## trp (12. April 2010)

nabend!

wo treibt ihr euch denn immer rum, abgesehen von blaustein/blaubeuren? ich komme aus dem nördlichen bereich von ulm ...


----------



## junkyjerk (13. April 2010)

trp schrieb:


> nabend!
> 
> wo treibt ihr euch denn immer rum, abgesehen von blaustein/blaubeuren? ich komme aus dem nördlichen bereich von ulm ...



wenn wir in und um ulm biken gehen, dann meist ins lautertal (schnell zu erreichen, hohe traildichte) oder nach blaubeuren (nicht so schnell zu erreichen, dafür noch höhere traildichte). ansonsten geht´s ab und zu mal nach geislingen (zug bis amstetten, dann auf trail nach geislingen und dort hoch und runter auf trails). wenn der schnee in den bergen weg ist, dann gerne auch ins allgäu, kleinwalsertal oder richtig in die alpen.

@all: da die wetteraussichten fürs wochenende vielversprechend sind, würde ich gerne mal wieder nach *geislingen*. wie schauts aus bei euch? mir würde sonntag gut passen. abfahrt so gegen mittag in amstetten bhf?

am samstag würde ich ne rennradrunde drehen. wer hat denn auf sowas lust?


----------



## Chaka-Checka (13. April 2010)

mal schauen ob sich mein Körper bis morgen vom letzten Abwurf erholt hat, wenn ja bin ich vllt mit am Start (zumindest so lang es hell ist, Lampen hab ich keine fürs Radl)


----------



## leonceeo (13. April 2010)

Ich bin morgen auch dabei, yippie...yippie...yeah


----------



## dechfrax (13. April 2010)

medc17 schrieb:


> Meine Idee ist, die Brentarunde aufgeteilt auf 3 Tage zu fahren.


Nachdem ich die Brentarunde in 4 verdauliche Happen aufgeteilt habe, ist mir dann irgendwann mal aufgefallen, dass alle interessanten Hütten (wie z.B. Peller oder Graffer) vom 25.4. bis 20.6. dicht sind. Ausserdem meldet die Homepage der Brentarunde dass die Expert-Tour wegen Schnee immer noch nicht fahrbar ist (und in einem Monat sicher auch noch nicht fahrbar sein wird).

So hab' ich dann heute mal für den 12. - 16.5. ein Quartier in Riva gebucht. Falls noch jemand mitkommen möchte ...


----------



## demsir (13. April 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> am samstag würde ich ne rennradrunde drehen. wer hat denn auf sowas lust?


Ich habe Lust. Hast du schon konkrete Pläne?


----------



## junkyjerk (14. April 2010)

demsir schrieb:


> Ich habe Lust. Hast du schon konkrete Pläne?



na klar, eine traumrunde ins schmiechtal. schön entspannt und im grundlagenbereich.


----------



## leonceeo (14. April 2010)

@mittwoch-nightrider: termin steht trotz wetter, oder? hab regenjacke mit eingepackt....wuerde nach der arbeit direkt auftauchen. wie ist es jetzt verblieben? 18:00 bruecke, oder 18:30 blaustein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (14. April 2010)

bei den miesen wetteraussichten würd ich dann doch lieber in der nähe bleiben und ins lautertal gehen, geht auch 18uhr an der litfassäule in blaustein?


----------



## leonceeo (14. April 2010)

blaustein schaffe ich erst 18:30 da ich erst kurz vor 18:00 von der arbeit los kann. ich koennte auch "verkraften" den ride auszulassen, es scheint ja nicht besser zu werden heute - laut wetterbericht. aber falls jemand dabei ist...bin ich's auch - hab sogar riegel und wasserflasche dabei


----------



## junkyjerk (14. April 2010)

dann warten wir mal das wetter heute nachmittag ab, wenn´s wirklich weiterregnet, dann blasen wir die sache ab. sonntag gehts ja eh nach geislingen. und samstag mit dem renner los.


----------



## HypnoKröte (14. April 2010)

Ich werd heut auch nich mehr wollen bei dem Wetter. Lieber am WE


----------



## trp (14. April 2010)

alles weicheier hier!


----------



## leonceeo (14. April 2010)

alles weicheier...aber ausser mir ...ich hab's ja gesagt...wenn jemand mitkommt, bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow-Rida (14. April 2010)

Also ich wär auch dabei, Lautertal hört sich auch gut an. 18:30 Uhr an der Litfasssäule. Werd später nochmal hier reinschauen. Bis dann


----------



## junkyjerk (14. April 2010)

also abgemacht: 18:30uhr an der litfassäule in blaustein. ich bin da. wetter sieht ja im moment nicht soooo schlecht aus, regnen tuts im moment mal nicht.


----------



## Flow-Rida (14. April 2010)

Scheibendreck, jetzt schifft´s schon wieder! Meld mich um 17:00 Uhr nochmal und geb endgültig Bescheid ob ich dabei bin. Bin eh schon bisle erkältet. 

@junkyjerk: Wie lang hast du vor zu fahren?


----------



## kupfermark (14. April 2010)

trp schrieb:


> alles weicheier hier!



Ich schließ mich an  Mit dem Bike werd ich mich dieses Jahr noch genug im Matsch suhlen, damit fang ich jetzt noch nicht an.
(Außerdem perfektes Lauf-Wetter)

Gruß
KM


----------



## Chaka-Checka (14. April 2010)

ich passe.... mit so einem Wetter muss ich mich dann auf den Rennen schon oft genug rumschlagen ; )))


----------



## junkyjerk (14. April 2010)

ich glaub, den nightride können wir abblasen, bei dem mistwetter suhle ich mich lieber aufm sofa als im dreck. dann bis sonntag...


----------



## HypnoKröte (14. April 2010)

Jup gute Entscheidung


----------



## leonceeo (14. April 2010)

heuuuuul  na ja....wetter ist echt nicht so toll....dann halt bis zum naechsten mal


----------



## Flow-Rida (14. April 2010)

Grad schad, aber besser ist das...
Dann eben ein anderes Mal bei hoffentlich schönem Wetter


----------



## toddel1 (15. April 2010)

Hallo Jörg,

wie könnt Ihr nur Hebbe und mich durch die Schweizer Berge radeln und stattdessen Euch in Finale den Capuccino schmecken lassen?

Wenigstens sehen wir uns dann in Latsch zur Lite_v_ille Trailtrophy

*Lenzerheide-Toddel-Tour 2010*; WIR KOMMEN!!!!

Greez!
Toddel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (15. April 2010)

toddel1 schrieb:


> ...wie könnt Ihr nur Hebbe und mich durch die Schweizer Berge radeln und stattdessen Euch in Finale den Capuccino schmecken lassen?



urlaub war halt vorher schon gebucht, den termin, den ihr nun gewählt habt, hab ich ja für mich im vorhinein schon ausgeschlossen gehabt.



toddel1 schrieb:


> Wenigstens sehen wir uns dann in Latsch zur Lite_v_ille Trailtrophy



das stimmt, da freu ich mich schon riesig drauf.


*@geislingen-fahrer: sonntag treffpunkt amstetten bhf.
diejenigen aus ulm nehmen am besten die regionalbahn (bikemitnahme kostenlos):
abfahrt: 11:10uhr gleis 3 nord
ankunft: 11:31uhr

treffpunkt: 10:50-10:55uhr seiteneingang hbf (rechts vom haupteingang, da wo die bundespolizeiwache ist)

ich werd direkt nach amstetten zum bhf kommen und dort auf euch treffen. ich freu mich schon riesig, endlich mal wieder nach geislingen... ich bring auch wieder mal nen kuchen mit. irgendwelche wünsche (streusel-, quark-...)?

mit dabei, aktueller stand: enforce, hypnokröte, jürgen, evt. flo, michl73 + begleitung, junkyjerk. wer kommt noch?*

also dann bis sonntag, die rennradler treff ich am samstag ja schon.


----------



## HypnoKröte (15. April 2010)

Ähhm Jungs wer fährt denn am So mit nach Amstetten? 
Gruppenticket wäre die beste Lösung laut Jörg. Meldet euch bitte ;-D


----------



## Michl73 (15. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

komme Sonntag zur Geislingen Runde auch mit.
Werde allerdings wie Junkyjerk per Auto nach Amstetten kommen, da ich bis spätestens 16:45 wieder Richtung Ulm muß.
Bring noch einen Bekannten zur Tour mit.

Gruß Michael


----------



## demsir (15. April 2010)

Ist für die RR-Schmiechtal-Traumrunde schon der Abfahrtsort und -zeitpunkt bekannt? Wie lange wird die Runde ungefähr dauern?


----------



## junkyjerk (15. April 2010)

demsir schrieb:


> Ist für die RR-Schmiechtal-Traumrunde schon der Abfahrtsort und -zeitpunkt bekannt? Wie lange wird die Runde ungefähr dauern?



wir (gasman, wurmspecht, ich) fahren nun doch nach kempten ins allgäu und drehen dort ne runde. 

wenn du hier in ulm bleiben willst, dann schreib ne pm an derhu. der dreht mit seiner liebsten hier in ulm ne rennradrunde.


----------



## demsir (15. April 2010)

RR oder MTB Runde in Kempten?


----------



## Aitschie (15. April 2010)

toddel1 schrieb:


> *Lenzerheide-Toddel-Tour 2010*; WIR KOMMEN!!!!



@ Jürgen: vielen, vielen Dank für die gesamte Orga von Lenzerheide!!!! Ich darf gerade die Herbstreise für unseren Verein organisieren und kann daher nachfühlen was das für nen Aufwand ist! Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall schon wie n Schnitzel in der Pfanne !


----------



## junkyjerk (15. April 2010)

demsir schrieb:


> RR oder MTB Runde in Kempten?



rr


----------



## demsir (15. April 2010)

Wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt, wär ich bei der RR-Runde in Kempten dabei.
Wann und wo geht es los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (16. April 2010)

Bin am Sonntag EVENTUELL auch dabei ... ohne feste Zusage jedoch ...


----------



## armor (16. April 2010)

...ist aus dieser tollen Ulmer-Gruppe eigentlich jemand morgen in Münsingen beim Marathon am Start?


----------



## junkyjerk (16. April 2010)

sonntag scheint es ja ne riesentruppe zu werden. ich freu mich schon, der quarkstriezel ist schon gekauft. bis denne.


----------



## Aitschie (16. April 2010)

Hab mal an die GPSies und Co ne Frage: ich war heute mit dem Renner unterwegs, sehr feine Runde mit allen Highlights der fränkischen Schweiz. Dabei kamen folgende Daten zusammen:
a) Sigma BC2006 1.172hm
b) Garmin Vista HCx 1300hm
c) GPS Track Analyse (by the way super Programm, @ axx: danke für den Link) 1487hm
d) GPSies 962hm
Immerhin ne Schwankung um 25%, aber welche Angabe stimmt aus eurer Erfahrung? (Ich weiß, das sind "sehr relevante" Fragen, aber ich bin nun mal ein wissbegieriges Spielkind. Und nein, zukünftig fahre ich nicht ohne meinen Tacho )


----------



## chickenway-user (17. April 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Hab mal an die GPSies und Co ne Frage: ich war heute mit dem Renner unterwegs, sehr feine Runde mit allen Highlights der fränkischen Schweiz. Dabei kamen folgende Daten zusammen:
> a) Sigma BC2006 1.172hm
> b) Garmin Vista HCx 1300hm
> c) GPS Track Analyse (by the way super Programm, @ axx: danke für den Link) 1487hm
> ...



Egal was, mindestens 50% zu wenig... Kein Saft mehr in den Beinchen?


----------



## wurmspecht (17. April 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Hab mal an die GPSies und Co ne Frage: ...


Hab auch grad ein GPS zum Probieren da. Hab mir sagen lassen, dass ein GPS mit barometrischer Hm-Anzeige genauer ist, vielleicht sind es damit dann nur noch 15% Abweichung. Eigentlich doch aber völlig wurst, oder fährst Du nur nach Zahlen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (17. April 2010)

Barometrischer Höhenmesser ist genauer im Vergleich zum satelittengestützten GPS-Höhenmesser, so zumindest mein Kenntnisstand. Vista und BC2006 messen beide barometrisch, kallibriert immer am Beginn einer Tour. 

Aber was mich verwundert ist die massive Abweichung von Track Analyse und GPSies. Vista und BC2006 sind ja mehr oder weniger identisch, 10% Schwankung halte ich jetzt mal für normal...

PS: nach der Tour fahre ich nach Daten, während nie 

Anyway schönes WE allen und genießt das geniale Wetter (wenn ihr nicht grad an irgendeinem Flughafen sitzt )


----------



## tbird (17. April 2010)

Ich werd wohl morgen doch nicht mitfahren  Hab mir gestern irgendwie ne Sehne überlastet ... :-(


----------



## The_Herminator (17. April 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

war bisher noch nie mit euch unterwegs, würde mich aber aufgrund einer Empfehlung eines Kollegen  gern dem angekündigten Sonntagsausflug nach Geislingen anschließen. Komme auch mit dem Auto zum Amstettener Bhf. Bin 11:30 da. Freu mich schon auf euch und eine tollen Ride 

Wie lang plant ihr zu fahren (zwecks Verpflegung)?

Kann mir mal jemand seine Handynr per Mail zukommen lassen, falls es auf dem Weg irgendwelche Verzögerungen gibt und man sich zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt wieder zusammenfindet? 

Beste Grüße


----------



## junkyjerk (17. April 2010)

@herminator: ich hab 2 kuchen mit (der von heute wurde verschont), das sollte für den kleinen hunger zwischendurch reichen, freu mich auf euch morgen.


----------



## El Martinos (17. April 2010)

Also wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich morgen auch mal wieder dabei. Komm dann an den Bahnhof in Ulm. 
@JJ: War ja aber auch mal wieder ein Zufall vorher... 
@DenAnderenAnDerSonderbucherSteige: Kamst mir auch gleich bekannt vor...


----------



## dechfrax (17. April 2010)

El Martinos schrieb:


> @DenAnderenAnDerSonderbucherSteige: Kamst mir auch gleich bekannt vor...


Ich sag's ja, die Welt ist ein Dorf! (sagt der andere Andere von der Sonderbucher Steige )
Morgen darf ich mal wieder den Anhängern mit den Kindern ziehen, wird leider nix mit Geislingen. Euch viel Spass und kommt heil wieder!


----------



## junkyjerk (17. April 2010)

@el martinos: na da freut sich hier aber einer auf dich morgen.

@geislingenbiker: ding-gruppenticket fÃ¼r ca. 16â¬ lÃ¶sen, kein radticket.

somit morgen dabei: enforce, hypnokrÃ¶te, jÃ¼rgen, el martinos, michl73 + kumpel, herminator, junkyjerk + nachbar. wen vergessen?


----------



## wurmspecht (18. April 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> somit morgen dabei: enforce, hypnokröte, jürgen, el martinos, michl73 + kumpel, herminator, junkyjerk + nachbar. wen vergessen?



Gasman und wurmspecht (mit dem Zug). Treffen wir uns alle wie gehabt am hinteren Eingang vom Bahnhof oder?


----------



## junkyjerk (18. April 2010)

geilomat, bis nachher in amstetten.


----------



## El Martinos (18. April 2010)

Hey ihr alle, war ne geniale Tour in Geislingen... Bin ab jetzt auf jeden Fall auch wieder öfters dabei (nach 4 Jahren ).
Danke nochmal an unsere beiden überaus kompetenten Tourguides Susi und Jörg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (18. April 2010)

Dito


----------



## junkyjerk (18. April 2010)

war ne superrunde heute: 

11 mann, 45km, 1200hm. trockene traumtrails.

und hier die fotos:


----------



## Michl73 (18. April 2010)

Hat heute echt Spaß gemacht in der großen Runde. Sind gerne wieder dabei. 
@junkyjerk: Klasse Fotos! Besten Dank fürs schnelle Einstellen.


----------



## wurmspecht (19. April 2010)

El Martinos schrieb:


> Hey ihr alle, war ne geniale Tour in Geislingen... Bin ab jetzt auf jeden Fall auch wieder öfters dabei (nach 4 Jahren ).
> Danke nochmal an unsere beiden überaus kompetenten Tourguides Susi und Jörg!



Ich hab ja nix gemacht! Ja, war echt klasse ! Wann warst Du denn dann daheim?


----------



## Tria-Rainer (19. April 2010)

Hi an alle 

hab mich jetzt mal kurz angemeldet, um auch meinen senf abzulassen 

war wirklich ne super tour gestern, wusste garnicht das um geislingen soviele geile trails gibt... 

kompliment an den fotograf tolle bilder

war sicher nicht meine letzte ausfahrt mit euch  ;-)


----------



## junkyjerk (19. April 2010)

kupfermark und ich drehen heute abend noch ne schnellle runde im lautertal, lampe hab ich mal dabei. treffpunkt 18:30uhr bei mir.


----------



## junkyjerk (19. April 2010)

so, das war doch mal ne nette runde. 

gleich am ersten traileinstieg derhu, lady_eve und miss pinky getroffen. nach dem ersten trail dann noch leonceeo. 

die strasse hoch nach bermaringen war ein meer von felsbrocken, der baumstammtrail ist ziemlich kaputt. also in der nächsten zeit nicht mehr anzufahren.


----------



## The_Herminator (19. April 2010)

Kann mich den Vorrednern bezüglich dem Ride auf der Alb nur anschließen, genial wars  
Die Bilder sagen ja alles... gern mal wieder mit euch.


----------



## dechfrax (19. April 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> die strasse hoch nach bermaringen war ein meer von felsbrocken, der baumstammtrail ist ziemlich kaputt. also in der nächsten zeit nicht mehr anzufahren.


Solle mer vielleicht mal aufräumen? Ist der angedrohte Steinschlag jetzt Realität geworden oder hat da noch jemand nachgeholfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (19. April 2010)

medc17 schrieb:


> Solle mer vielleicht mal aufräumen? Ist der angedrohte Steinschlag jetzt Realität geworden oder hat da noch jemand nachgeholfen?



brauch mer nur hackebeil und säge für. das sah arg nach sprengung aus. soviel zeug bricht niemals alles auf einmal los. ich hab meinen augen kaum getraut, als ich gesehen hab, was da alles auf der strasse lag.


----------



## kupfermark (19. April 2010)

medc17 schrieb:


> Solle mer vielleicht mal aufräumen? Ist der angedrohte Steinschlag jetzt Realität geworden oder hat da noch jemand nachgeholfen?



Nachgeholfen

(Danke, derHu!)


----------



## El Martinos (19. April 2010)

@JJ: Mist, zu spät gelesen. Sonst hätt ich meine alten Knochen auch nochmal auf die Trails gescheucht... 
@Wurmspecht: Musst ja eigentlich nur noch bergab und war so gegen 6 auch daheim.


----------



## leonceeo (20. April 2010)

howdy! ich muss 2 fragen loswerden:



wie sieht's morgen (mittwoch) mit einem abend/nightride aus?


nimmt jemand von euch in obermarchtal am marathon teil (in 2.5 wochen)? falls ja, mal lust eine "fast renntempo" runde zu drehen?

ciao,
leon


----------



## junkyjerk (20. April 2010)

dreht heute abend jemand ne runde? lautertal - kiesental?


----------



## enforce (20. April 2010)

bin mit dem RR auf Arbeit und wollte meinen Heimweg verlängern. Würde mich auf etwas Windschatten freuen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (20. April 2010)

Zur Situation in Lautern:


----------



## Ruggi (20. April 2010)

@junkyjerk

Hi Junkyjerk,
ich bin auch öfters auf den Trails hier unterwegs wollte naher noch eine kleine Runde durchs Kiesen/-Lautertal drehen und so um 17:30 starten (Herrlingen Bfh)
...... würd mich über Gesellschaft freun 

Gruß Ruggi


----------



## junkyjerk (20. April 2010)

@ruggi: 17:30 bhf herrlingen schaff ich.. bis nachher.

update 20:07uhr: nettes neues forumsmitglied (ruggi) kennengelernt, tolle trails gefahren, war ne super runde. bis zum nächsten mal...


----------



## Ruggi (20. April 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @ruggi: 17:30 bhf herrlingen schaff ich.. bis nachher.
> 
> update 20:07uhr: nettes neues forumsmitglied (ruggi) kennengelernt, tolle trails gefahren, war ne super runde. bis zum nächsten mal...



jeep, war echt klasse!... gerne wieder


----------



## Ruggi (20. April 2010)

.... wer das wohl alles in lautern aufräumen darf ;-)


----------



## Tria-Rainer (21. April 2010)

wow was ist den da passiert??? meine hausstrecke und der ausgangspunkt für die meisten rennradtouren, die wird wohl für die nächste zeit nicht befahrbar sein.

habs gestern zu spät gelesen, wenn ihr wieder mal ne runde mtb im lautern-kiesental dreht, würd ich gerne mitfahren vielleicht gibts ja noch trails die ich nicht kenne


----------



## Ruggi (21. April 2010)

Tria-Rainer schrieb:


> wow was ist den da passiert??? meine hausstrecke und der ausgangspunkt für die meisten rennradtouren, die wird wohl für die nächste zeit nicht befahrbar sein.
> 
> habs gestern zu spät gelesen, wenn ihr wieder mal ne runde mtb im lautern-kiesental dreht, würd ich gerne mitfahren vielleicht gibts ja noch trails die ich nicht kenne




Hi Rainer,

jeep, mit dem RR wirds da schwer .... bin mal gespannt ob bis zum lautertal lauf alles wieder sauber ist. sonst wirds doch eher nen abenteuer lauf 

klar, kein thema. bin hier zwar auch erst seit gestern "frisch" dabei...fahre aber schon seit jahren regelmäßig die trails hier


----------



## Tria-Rainer (21. April 2010)

hi ruggi,

ja sieht wohl so aus, aber was da genau passiert ist weiss wohl niemand so richtig ?

bist du direkt aus blaustein? ich komme aus herrlingen. vielleicht klappts mal demnächst mit ner kleinen tour hier in der gegend...


----------



## leonceeo (21. April 2010)

hi, 

geht heute abend irgend etwas?...haette lust auch ein bissel laenger zu fahren, eventuell blaubeuren und zurueck. kann ab cca 18:45.

gruss,
leon


----------



## junkyjerk (21. April 2010)

leonceeo schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> geht heute abend irgend etwas?...haette lust auch ein bissel laenger zu fahren, eventuell blaubeuren und zurueck. kann ab cca 18:45.
> 
> ...



ich kann heute leider nicht, da ich von heute nachmittag bis sonntag bei meinen eltern bin.

@aitschie, enforce, kupfermark, bax75: ich seh euch sonntag abend, freu mich schon. bis denne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Infernal_Death (21. April 2010)

Hmm wenn ich mir die Bilder von Lautern anschaue, glaub ich kaum, das die Felsbrocken weggesprengt wurden. Wenn das der Fall gewesen wäre, hätten die doch sicherlich die Schutzplanken abgebaut um Beschädigungen zu vermeiden. Die Dinger gibts doch sicherlich auch nicht umsonst.

Flo


----------



## Aitschie (21. April 2010)

Dann darf ich also annehmen, dass Touren mit dem MTB im Lauter/Liesental also nur eingeschränkt machbar sind. Soll mir recht sein, dann nehm ich halt das Schmalspurrad mit....



junkyjerk schrieb:


> @aitschie, enforce, kupfermark, bax75: ich seh euch sonntag abend, freu mich schon. bis denne.



Ich mich auch, geht aber auch noch ne PN rum!


----------



## Ruggi (22. April 2010)

Infos zu Lautern.... dauert wohl noch ne weile bis die da hinten fertig sind  (erst 2 von 4 gebieten sind fertig)

http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/alb_donau/art4299,452630


----------



## wurmspecht (24. April 2010)

El Martinos und ich haben den Tag gestern voll ausgekostet , haben die Stelle umfahren, sind nach Berneck gefahren, haben uns dort in einem Biergarten mit lecker Kartoffelpuffer und Apfelkuchen für den Trail von dort über Geislingen nach Amstetten gestärkt: endless und so klasse. Und wen man da alles so trifft ...


----------



## El Martinos (24. April 2010)

(Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein...  )


----------



## dechfrax (24. April 2010)

Ich fahre morgen mit einem Kumpel eine Runde, Y-Trail nach Blaubeuren, dort auf ein paar Trails austoben und Y-Trail wieder zurück. Treffpunkt ist 9:30 am Bhf Herrlingen.


----------



## Aytekin (24. April 2010)

Servus leuts,

sind morgen (sonntag) auch welche in Neu-Ulmer gegend unterwegs? Würde gerne ein paar Trails mitmachen wollen, wenn noch jemand Platz für nen Anfänger hätt 

Grüße aus Senden


----------



## Ruggi (24. April 2010)

hab mich entschlossen jetzt noch ne spontane runde von blaustein richtung blaubeuren zu fahren... falls jemand lust hat


----------



## junkyjerk (26. April 2010)

geht heute abend wer mit zum radeln? würde wieder ins lautertal und kiesental gehen.

mittwoch nightride: diesmal nach blaubeuren? wetter sieht ja fantastisch aus diese woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (26. April 2010)

Da bei mir schwäbisches Wochenende ansteht (1./2. Mai) wollte ich mal fragen, ob es schon Überlegungen oder Pläne für eine ausgiebige Tour am Wochenende gibt - bei der ich gern mit meiner Frau Vor Ort dabeiwäre!


----------



## junkyjerk (26. April 2010)

bin heute gegen 18:30uhr am bhf herrlingen, würde dann von dort zu ner tour in lautertal und kiesental starten, falls wer mitwill.


----------



## uli007 (26. April 2010)

Hallo bin neu hier und wollte mich mal vorstellen:

Ich heiße Uli komme aus Kadeltshofen (10 km von Ulm entfernt) bin 26 Jahre jung mache viel Sport (Schwimmen, Inlinern, Fitness usw.) 

Ich bin im Winter an ein günstiges Cube Reaction gestoßen des ich dann auch gleich gekauft hab ;-) Bis jetzt fahre ich noch die meiste Zeit alleine  durch die Pampa. Ich kenne in und um Ulm herum keine schönen Touren und Trails habe mich daher hier angemeldet und hoffe der ein oder andere nimmt mich mal mit zum Biken. 

Ich würde mich als klaren Einsteiger bezeichnen.

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Viele Grüsse
Uli


----------



## Aytekin (26. April 2010)

uli007 schrieb:


> Hallo bin neu hier und wollte mich mal vorstellen:
> 
> Ich heiße Uli komme aus Kadeltshofen (10 km von Ulm entfernt) bin 26 Jahre jung mache viel Sport (Schwimmen, Inlinern, Fitness usw.)
> 
> ...



gut, dann bin ich wenigstens nicht der einzige Einsteiger hier  Komme aus Senden


----------



## junkyjerk (26. April 2010)

so, die schöne runde heute mit kupfermark hat wieder lust auf mehr gemacht. 

deshalb mittwoch nightride: treffpunkt 17:30uhr brücke. ziel blaubeuren. licht mitnehmen.

mitfahrer: kupfermark, junkyjerk, bax75, enforce. wer noch?


----------



## bax75 (27. April 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> mittwoch nightride: treffpunkt 17:30uhr brücke. ziel blaubeuren. licht mitnehmen.
> 
> mitfahrer: kupfermark, junkyjerk, bax75. wer noch?



Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enforce (27. April 2010)

Hier, ab Blaubeuren ...


----------



## uli007 (27. April 2010)

Denkt ihr ich würde es schaffen am Mittwoch bei dem nightride mitzufahren? Wie lange fährt man da im Schnitt? Braucht man viel Fahrtechnik?

Ich hab ein B&M Licht am Lenker montiert!? Des wichtigste fehlt mir noch... ein Helm

Lg Uli


----------



## kupfermark (27. April 2010)

uli007 schrieb:


> Denkt ihr ich würde es schaffen am Mittwoch bei dem nightride mitzufahren? Wie lange fährt man da im Schnitt? Braucht man viel Fahrtechnik?
> 
> Ich hab ein B&M Licht am Lenker montiert!? Des wichtigste fehlt mir noch... ein Helm
> 
> Lg Uli



Wenns nach Blaubeuren geht sinds schon so 40-50km und 700-1000hm bei ner Fahrzeit von 3-4 Stunden. Helm sollte schon sein, *vor allem* wenn die Fahrtechnik noch nicht ganz ausgereift ist, aber sonst auch.

@jj: weil wirs gestern davon hatten:
Vorderseite:





Rückseite:





Somit kann die Anmeldung raus


----------



## Juli-D (27. April 2010)

Wie schauts hat jemand morgen vormittag bzw bis 15:00 lust und zeit


----------



## HypnoKröte (27. April 2010)

Ich könnt kotzen so viel Stress mim Studium ich komm zu nix mehr, hoffentlich geht am WE was.


----------



## junkyjerk (27. April 2010)

uli007 schrieb:


> Ich hab ein B&M Licht am Lenker montiert!? Des wichtigste fehlt mir noch... ein Helm Lg Uli



ohne helm, nein danke, das risiko würd ich nicht eingehen. was dein licht angeht, geh in den keller oder sonstigen dunklen raum, schalt das licht ein und stell dir vor, du musst nun einen trail bergab fahren. dann wirst du schon selber sehen, ob das licht reicht oder nicht.


@nightrider: treffpunkt morgen 17:30uhr brücke. dann abfahrt über hochsträss richtung blaubeuren. freu mich auf euch.


----------



## dechfrax (27. April 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> deshalb mittwoch nightride: treffpunkt 17:30uhr brücke. ziel blaubeuren. licht mitnehmen.
> 
> mitfahrer: kupfermark, junkyjerk, bax75, enforce. wer noch?


Ich wünsch' Euch viel Spaß! Ich geh' lieber zum kurbeln auf die Straße, die Zahlen auf dem Finishershirt machen mich nervös:





Ist vielleicht ein bisschen spät, aber: mag sich vielleicht jemand für den Niteride morgen meine Helmlampe ausleihen?


----------



## wurmspecht (28. April 2010)

wer fährt denn dieses Jahr jetzt alles die SKGT mit? Letztes Jahr gabs irgendwann eine Liste für die Mitfieberer ? 

Viel Spaß Euch heute Abend


----------



## uli007 (28. April 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ohne helm, nein danke, das risiko würd ich nicht eingehen. was dein licht angeht, geh in den keller oder sonstigen dunklen raum, schalt das licht ein und stell dir vor, du musst nun einen trail bergab fahren. dann wirst du schon selber sehen, ob das licht reicht oder nicht.
> 
> 
> @nightrider: treffpunkt morgen 17:30uhr brücke. dann abfahrt über hochsträss richtung blaubeuren. freu mich auf euch.


 
OK ich glaub ich kauf mir echt erst mal einen helm bevor ich mitfahre

ich hab ein Busch & Müller Scheinwerfer Ixon IQ (ist ganz schön hell des teil) nur hab ich mein licht bis jetzt noch auf dem lenker montiert...
muss denn mein licht am helm montiert werden oder ist des mehr oder weniger wurscht 

grüsse an wurmspecht und die anderen


----------



## axx (28. April 2010)

Moin,

nachdem wir am Wochenende die Skisaison am Arlberg beendet haben, meld ich mich hier auch mal wieder 
Muss so langsam mal wieder meine Kondition aufbauen, nach über einen halbem Jahr weitgehender Bike-Abstinenz , d.h. ich bevorzuge erstmal Ausfahrten in gemütlichem Tempo 

Bis bald!

@uli007: Mit Helmlampe kannst besser die Kurven ausleuchten, Lenker geht aber auch, bin selber Jahre lang mit Lenkerlampe gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (28. April 2010)

uli007 schrieb:


> muss denn mein licht am helm montiert werden oder ist des mehr oder weniger wurscht



Das ist wurscht, bzw. Geschmacksache.
Der Helm ist nicht vor allem eine Lampenhalterung, sondern mehr so ein Kopfschutz 


Wie war das denn jetzt am Wochenende - sofern das Wetter doch netter wird als es uns die Wetterberichte glauben machen wollen?

Ist jemand zu einer Tour am Samstag bereit?


----------



## junkyjerk (28. April 2010)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Wie war das denn jetzt am Wochenende - sofern das Wetter doch netter wird als es uns die Wetterberichte glauben machen wollen?
> 
> Ist jemand zu einer Tour am Samstag bereit?



na klar, wenn das wetter einigermassen ist. tour wird dann halt übers forum kurzfristig verabredet. wenns unbeständig ist, kann man ja im lautertal und kiesental radeln gehen, dann ist man auch schnell wieder daheim, wenns zu schiffen anfängt.


----------



## demsir (28. April 2010)

Ich komme heute auch zum nightride. Mal schauen wie weit ich mithalten kann.


----------



## kupfermark (28. April 2010)

demsir schrieb:


> Ich komme heute auch zum nightride. Mal schauen wie weit ich mithalten kann.



Hat doch prima geklappt! 

Hier meine Tourdaten:
Sportart  	 Radfahren
Rad 	VOTEC V.XM
Dauer 	03:14:00 h
Distanz 	49,00 km
km/h (Mittel) 	15.15 km/h
Höhenmeter 	879 hm
Trainingsbereich 	Zum Spaß
Stimmung 	Sehr gut
Wetter 	sonnig 

Gruß
KM


----------



## wurmspecht (29. April 2010)

uli007 schrieb:


> grüsse an wurmspecht und die anderen



Gruß zurück, hab Dein Bike gestern noch beim Gehen im Studio bestaunt - nicht schlecht...

Heute ist ja ein toller Tag, wären wir ohne Karl Drais -


----------



## Ruggi (29. April 2010)

Moin moin,

habs nun endlich mal geschafft mit dem bike zur arbeit zu fahren 

Würd mich so ab 16:15 den Heimweg von Dornstadt aus antreten und 
noch nen paar Trails Surfen (Kiesental, Lautertal).... hat jemand zufällig den gleichen Heimweg?


----------



## junkyjerk (29. April 2010)

@enforce: sind die bilder von meinem monsterabflug gestern was geworden?


----------



## frogmatic (29. April 2010)

Fernsehtip:
Vox, 20:15: der *HULK *


----------



## Aitschie (2. Mai 2010)

Ich hätte nie gedacht, das sich das mal sagen würde..... Folgendes war passiert: Heute Alpina Cup in Oberwarmensteinach (ein kleines Kaff bei uns in Oberfranken). Rennen, ich hin zur Kidsbetreuung. Spontan (gut, vorgestern dann definitiv) entschlossen: "Ich fahre da auch mit". 6 Runden, passt als sportive Trainingseinheit. Start gut, sauber rausgekommen, techi´nisch anspruchsvolle Trails (enge Haarnadelkurven, Wurzeln, 40cm Drops(!)) in den Runden von unseren anderen Zuschauern/Betreuern in der ersten Runde: "Ey super, du bist insgesamt Achter". Ich nix gedacht, werd ja immer durchgereicht. Als mich dann nach 6 Runden immer noch keiner überholen wollte.... "Die müssen sich verzählt haben".
Ergebnis: 8.beste Laufzeit gesamt (U19, M20, M30 und M40) was macht das in der AK?!? Den Sechsten Platz  Die anderen ausm Verein: alle Langsamer als ich aber in der AK deutlich besser (ja auch älter)! Wär ich älter gewesen (M30 oder so)...  

Die Welt ist sooo ungerecht...

Und warum ich das erzähl? Naja, hier ists so ruhig (ist unser Oberspamer im Urlaub )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Martinos (4. Mai 2010)

Also bei schlechtem Wetter geht hier im Forum ja echt die Post ab...


----------



## frogmatic (4. Mai 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Wär ich älter gewesen (M30 oder so)...
> 
> Die Welt ist sooo ungerecht...



Jammern wg. zu jung?
Ooooooh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







El Martinos schrieb:


> Also bei schlechtem Wetter geht hier im Forum ja echt die Post ab...



Tja, hab mir auch nur beim Joggen die Dusche geholt, im schönen Schwabaländle, die Motivation für die Schlammpackung war n.v.

Nächster Versuch mit euch e Ründle zem dreha: übernächstes (langes) Wochenende


----------



## Funsportler (4. Mai 2010)

Servus @all, 

mein letzter Post ist schon eine Weile her, ich hab euch aber natürlich nicht vergessen 

Wann gehts denn das nächste (vielleicht erste) Mal in den Bikepark. Würd mich freuen, wenn da was zusammengeht. 

Grüße aus München


----------



## junkyjerk (4. Mai 2010)

@funsportler: hindelang hat ja letztes wochenende aufgemacht, wenns wetter wieder einigermassen ist, würd ich eines der nächsten wochenenden mal wieder vorbei schauen.


----------



## Aitschie (4. Mai 2010)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Jammern wg. zu jung?
> Ooooooh
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, deswegen jammere ich  (in 20 Jahren, wenn ich dann die M40er hab jammere ich dass ich so schlecht bin... That's life )

A Propos langes WE: da bin ich auch in Ulm, ich werf mal Allgäu oder nen Tag Geislingen in die Runde?!? Könnten u.U. ja Hindelang und Tour (z.B. Grünten?) kombinieren, die einen innen Park, die anderen auf Tour. Natürlich nur wenn das Wetter passt, aber das kommende WE schaut ja (derzeit) auch wieder "super" aus...


----------



## frogmatic (4. Mai 2010)

Wie siehts in Hindelang aus - war zugegebenermaßen noch nie im Park?

Würde mich mal reizen - wie fahrbar ist es dort mit Hardtail + 120er Gabel?
Schutzkleidung bin ich mir schon am zulegen.

Geislingen wäre auch eine Maßnahme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (5. Mai 2010)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Wie siehts in Hindelang aus - war zugegebenermaßen noch nie im Park?
> 
> Würde mich mal reizen - wie fahrbar ist es dort mit Hardtail + 120er Gabel?
> Schutzkleidung bin ich mir schon am zulegen.
> ...



als wir in hindelang waren, haben wir ein mädel mit 100mm-carbon-hardtail die schwarze piste runter prügeln sehen. das schlimme war: die war nicht viel langsamer als wir. 

also wenn deine fahrtechnik einigermassen ist und du ein wenig schmerzfrei bist, dann kann das auch mit hardtail spass machen.


ich bin am langen wochenende allerdings nur am sonntag und am montag da.

sonntag dann vielleicht in den bikepark und montag nach geislingen?


----------



## Aitschie (5. Mai 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ich bin am langen wochenende allerdings nur am sonntag und am montag da.
> 
> sonntag dann vielleicht in den bikepark und montag nach geislingen?



Ich glaub, du redest grad vom WE 21-24.05, denn da ist Montag Feiertag und frei... Ich war aber noch beim WE 13-16.05. Und ich glaub Frogmatic auch.


----------



## HypnoKröte (5. Mai 2010)

Bikepark klingt sehr geil


----------



## junkyjerk (5. Mai 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Ich glaub, du redest grad vom WE 21-24.05, denn da ist Montag Feiertag und frei... Ich war aber noch beim WE 13-16.05. Und ich glaub Frogmatic auch.



achso, da das wetter bis dahin wieder besser werden soll, bin ich für jede schandtat zu haben. am 15.05. bin ich beim downhill-wettbewerb in heubach am start. vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere bock, mit nach heubach zu kommen und dort evt. am cc-wettbewerb teilzunehmen. strecke und atmosphäre vor ort sind auf jeden fall super.


----------



## Aitschie (6. Mai 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> am 15.05. bin ich beim downhill-wettbewerb in heubach am start. vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere bock, mit nach heubach zu kommen und dort evt. am cc-wettbewerb teilzunehmen. strecke und atmosphäre vor ort sind auf jeden fall super.



Genau aus diesem Grund bin ich derzeit am überlegen, was ich an dem WE mach. Folgende Alternativen: 

a) Rennrad und mit Claudi Touren machen
b) XC-Bike und ab nach Heubach
c) Enduro und ab ins Allgäu
d) eine Kombination aus allem

d) scheidet mangels Zeit aus außerdem hat mein AHK-Träger nur 3 Plätze, derzeit tendiere ich ganz stark zu b) da es die beste Allroundalternative ist. Findet eigentlich das Hobbyrennen auch auf der BuLi-Strecke statt?!? Könnt ich bei dir mitfahren (so sprittechnisch)???

@all: Würd wer am Donnerstag die Strecke mal mit abfahren???


----------



## junkyjerk (6. Mai 2010)

@aitschie: die strecke für die hobbyracer ist nicht die original bundesligastrecke, sondern eine verkürzte, die es aber trotzdem in sich hat. die strecke brauchste vorher nicht abfahren, das kann man am renntag machen. da das qualifiying schon um 10uhr am samtag stattfindet, bin ich schon relativ früh unterwegs, mitfahren kannste aber gerne bei mir. dann hab ich wen zum anfeuern während des rennens.

@all: gegen ne rennradrunde hab ich auch nix einzuwenden, im gegenteil.


----------



## wurmspecht (7. Mai 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Bikepark klingt sehr geil



Federt Deine Gabel wieder aus? Was hat sie denn gehabt?


----------



## speichenschoner (8. Mai 2010)

Wie wär's mal demnächst mit der alljährlichen RR-Tour im Allgäu?


----------



## demsir (8. Mai 2010)

Für ne RR-Tour im Allgäu melde ich mal mein grundsätzliches Interesse an


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Mai 2010)

@all: wie schauts morgen mit ner gemütlichen bikerunde aus? war heute mit pressair im lautertal unterwegs, die trails sind erstaunlich trocken und griffig... morgen vormittag nach blaubeuren? muss nachmittag zum kaffee und kuchen wieder daheim sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (8. Mai 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: wie schauts morgen mit ner gemütlichen bikerunde aus? war heute mit pressair im lautertal unterwegs, die trails sind erstaunlich trocken und griffig... morgen vormittag nach blaubeuren? muss nachmittag zum kaffee und kuchen wieder daheim sein.



Hmm, leider falsche Tageshälfte... Bin ja grad da und werd morgen nachmittag mit noch einigen wohl durchs Lautertal scheppern, nachdem ich heut schon Richtung Blaustein unterwegs war um das neue Gerät mal einzusauen...


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Mai 2010)

also, wenns wetter passt, würden wir so gegen 11uhr an der brücke richtung blaubeuren losfahren. dann dort ein paar trails fahren und dann übern y-weg richtung lautertal. wer kommt mit? bisher an bord: jürgen, pressair, junkyjerk und evt. derhu und lady_eve.

edit: änderung treffpunkt: bei mir 11 uhr. dann über y-weg nach blaubeuren.


----------



## manomania (9. Mai 2010)

Hi, 
hat jemand Interesse am Donnerstag (Himmelfahrt) ne Runde zu fahren. Vielleicht im Lauter oder Blautal?
Mann könnte sich so gegen neun oder zehn Uhr treffen, am Nachmittag sollten wir wieder zurück sein.


----------



## Aitschie (9. Mai 2010)

manomania schrieb:


> Hi,
> hat jemand Interesse am Donnerstag (Himmelfahrt) ne Runde zu fahren. Vielleicht im Lauter oder Blautal?
> Mann könnte sich so gegen neun oder zehn Uhr treffen, am Nachmittag sollten wir wieder zurück sein.



Interesse anmeld. Allerdings wäre mir 10Uhr Start lieber.... Die Ehrensteintrails würd ich och mal gerne fahren!


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Mai 2010)

so, die runde nach blaubeuren heute war ein hit, erst halbwegs trockene trails, dann kam der regen und die schlammpackung danach war einfach nur geil, endlich mal wieder richtig eingesaut. wegen verlängertem wochenende: wir wollten vielleicht am donnerstag, vorausgesetzt das wetter passt, eine runde mit dem rennrad ins schmiechtal drehen.


----------



## gasman (11. Mai 2010)

schmiechtal, schmiechtal, schmiechtal......
der junky fährt so lange ins schmiechtal bis das ritzel bricht

was hältste davon mit dem frühen zug nach dietmannsried zu fahren, von dort über winzige straßen an den forggensee, von hinten an die wieskirche anschleichen, über das königssträßle nach oberammergau und von dort über den ammersattel und den plansee wieder über reutte nach pfronten. wenns dann noch nicht reicht noch über den kögelweiher nach nesselwang, der rest ist geschichte. kein echter pass und trotzdem höhenmeter dass es dir sicher reicht. haben die runde vor einem jahr schon mal gefahren und war wundervoll. später im jahr ist es fast unmöglich, weil die passage von oberammergau bis reutte wegen der touris lebensgefährlich wird.

einziger unsicherheitsfaktor ist das wetter. wenn ich grad so rausschau......


----------



## gasman (11. Mai 2010)

forget it....
sorry hab grad nochmal das wetter in oberammergau für donnerstag nachgeschaut.
pieselt den ganzen tag bei maximal 9 grad, das kannste knicken....


----------



## junkyjerk (11. Mai 2010)

@gasman: die runde hört sich super an, schmiechtal war nur, weil derhu bereitschaft hat. wegen dem wetter könnt ich grad :kotz: , aber vielleicht wird´s am sonntag was.


----------



## Aitschie (11. Mai 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wegen dem wetter könnt ich grad :kotz: , aber vielleicht wird´s am sonntag was.



Ausnahmsweise wars heute mal trocken und sonnig bei uns  Wegen dem Wetter werd ich auch nur das Racefully mitnehmen (brauch ich ja für Heubach). Ich buche übrigens dei Mitfahrt nach Heubach am Samstag! Ich werd den Foto mitnehmen, dann können wir uns gegenseitig als Heros darstellen auch wenn wir Letzter werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (11. Mai 2010)

@aitschie: samstag ist heubach, wird auf jeden fall ne schlammschlacht, da kannste einen drauf lassen, aber nach der sauerei am sonntag bin ich ja noch in übung.


----------



## enforce (11. Mai 2010)

Ich melde mich für die kommenden Tage ab. Nachdem ich heute Abend mit dem Renner ins Gewitter gekommen bin, hab ich für die nächsten 4 Tage Gardasee gebucht. Euch viel Spaß und große Erfolge

ride on


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Mai 2010)

enforce schrieb:


> Ich melde mich für die kommenden Tage ab. Nachdem ich heute Abend mit dem Renner ins Gewitter gekommen bin, hab ich für die nächsten 4 Tage Gardasee gebucht. Euch viel Spaß und große Erfolge
> 
> ride on



du sack  na dann viel spass, hoffentlich ist dort unten das wetter besser.


----------



## kupfermark (12. Mai 2010)

Das mit dem Wetter ist echt schade, morgen hätt ich endlich mal Zeit gehabt mit euch ne größere Runde zu drehen. 

Euch viel Spaß in Heubach, ich bin erstmal zurückhaltend mit irgendwelchen Renn-Anmeldungen. Bei so nem Siff hab ich echt kein Bock. 
Da geh ich lieber laufen. 
Am So versuch ich mal wieder meine HM-Bestzeit zu toppen.


----------



## Aitschie (12. Mai 2010)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Euch viel Spaß in Heubach, ich bin erstmal zurückhaltend mit irgendwelchen Renn-Anmeldungen. Bei so nem Siff hab ich echt kein Bock.



Och komm, so schlimm wie Geislingen 2008 wirds schon nicht werden...





*muahaha*


----------



## manomania (12. Mai 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Interesse anmeld. Allerdings wäre mir 10Uhr Start lieber.... Die Ehrensteintrails würd ich och mal gerne fahren!



wo sind denn die Ehrensteintrails? in der nähe von Blaustein? dann könnten wir uns ja um 10 in blaustein am bahnhof treffen.

aber ich hab nicht so lang zeit heisst um halb 2 sollten wir die tour beendet haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenschoner (12. Mai 2010)

Wenn's morgen mit dem Wetter - wider erwarten - doch passen sollte, bin ich bei einer RR-Runde dabei.


----------



## kupfermark (12. Mai 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Och komm, so schlimm wie Geislingen 2008 wirds schon nicht werden...
> 
> *muahaha*



Schlimmer gehts immer:









Bei einer regenfreien Bike-Runde wär ich auch dabei, Wetterprognosen sprechen aber dagegen.


----------



## gasman (12. Mai 2010)

also dann halt doch wieder schmiiiiechtal.........
hab grad nochmal die wetterberichte abgecheckt.
morgen nachmittag solls wenig oder nicht regnen, vielleicht isses ja so wie heute.
wäre treffen 1300 brücke und 1320 endhaltestelle straba söflingen ok? 
ab da wie immer allewind-pappelau-schmiechtal und die seitenanstiege rauf und runter...
hat jemand bock? bin nicht auf schnellfahren aus, wer sich die kante geben will muss vorausfahren und windschatten machen


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Mai 2010)

wenn´s net schifft, bin ich am start.


----------



## HypnoKröte (12. Mai 2010)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Federt Deine Gabel wieder aus? Was hat sie denn gehabt?



Du willst es ja doch nicht wissen  

Als wir sie vorher nochmal eingestellt hatten, ham wir dummerweise in die Pos Luftkammer weniger Luft gefüllt wie in die Neg. Dadurch konnte sie gar nie richtig ausfedern. 

Ich bin für alle Schandtaten bereit

@Jörg wann fährste auf Event ? Ich will wieder aufn Bock !


----------



## wurmspecht (12. Mai 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Du willst es ja doch nicht wissen


Na, dann hätt ich sicher auch nicht gefragt...

Au ja, ich  würde morgen auch mitkommen, wenn es da oben trocken bleibt.

Alles redet von den Eisheiligen, wann sind denn die Heißheiligen?


----------



## frogmatic (12. Mai 2010)

manomania schrieb:


> Hi,
> hat jemand Interesse am Donnerstag (Himmelfahrt) ne Runde zu fahren. Vielleicht im Lauter oder Blautal?
> Mann könnte sich so gegen neun oder zehn Uhr treffen, am Nachmittag sollten wir wieder zurück sein.





Aitschie schrieb:


> Interesse anmeld. Allerdings wäre mir 10Uhr Start lieber.... Die Ehrensteintrails würd ich och mal gerne fahren!



Und, was ist nun Sache?

Morgen früh 10:00 Blaustein Bhf?


----------



## Aitschie (13. Mai 2010)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Und, was ist nun Sache?
> 
> Morgen früh 10:00 Blaustein Bhf?



Schau raus, es regnet... da bleib ich dann doch lieber zu Hause, zumindest von oben sollte es trocken sein. Ehrensteintrails

@km: ach komm, der kleine Bach ist doch nicht so wild. VR anziehn und geschmeidig auf dem HR durchrollern. Und kurz-kurz ist ganz klar die Kleidungsempfehlung: weniger Textilien hindern das Wasser (oder den Schnee) weniger am Durchlaufen


----------



## frogmatic (13. Mai 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Schau raus, *es regnet... da bleib ich dann doch lieber zu Hause*, zumindest von oben sollte es trocken sein. Ehrensteintrails



Überredet, uns ziehts auch nicht vor die Tür 

Danke für den link, hoffentlich ist bald mal ein Wetter da zu fahren!


----------



## speichenschoner (13. Mai 2010)

Irgendwie scheint der Regennachschub heute aus Süden nicht nachzulassen. Schade, ich hatte mich auf'ne RR-Runde heute mit euch echt gefreut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (13. Mai 2010)

speichenschoner schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheint der Regennachschub heute aus Süden nicht nachzulassen.



das hatte ich auch befürchtet, einfach zum :kotz: das wetter im moment.




speichenschoner schrieb:


> Schade, ich hatte mich auf'ne RR-Runde heute mit euch echt gefreut.



naja, die saison hat ja grad erst angefangen. die runde, die gasman vorgeschlagen hat, die müssen wir auf jeden fall noch angehen.


----------



## gasman (13. Mai 2010)

ok, denne.....
so bleibt mir das schmiiiechtal erspart.
bin voll grätig wegen dieser pisse.
bleibt nur noch laufen gehen.


----------



## wurmspecht (13. Mai 2010)

Ist das ätzend!!!


----------



## El Martinos (13. Mai 2010)

Keiner fährt? Jetzt ist meine Erkältung nur noch halb so schlimm... ;-)


----------



## Aitschie (13. Mai 2010)

El Martinos schrieb:


> Keiner fährt?



Doch aber erst am Samstag in Heubach. Dafür sicher, komme was da wolle


----------



## demsir (13. Mai 2010)

Ich werde morgen mit dem RR über das Schmiechtal und das große Lautertal nach Tübingen fahren. Abfahrt um 13.30 in Söflingen an der Endhaltestelle der Straßenbahn.
Hat jemad Lust ein Stück mitzufahren?


----------



## dechfrax (13. Mai 2010)

enforce schrieb:


> ..., hab ich für die nächsten 4 Tage Gardasee gebucht.


NEEEEEE ODER? 
Nicht das wir uns hier unten noch über den Weg fahren! Bin gerade mit'm Herminator und Kumpel in Riva. Vielleicht tröstet's Euch ein wenig: das Wetter ist hier auch durchwachsen, sind heute gut eingesaut worden. Aber es ist trotzdem einfach nur geil! Wo kann man sonst noch auf 27 km 1400 Hm fahren


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Mai 2010)

so sah es in heubach aus, mann, soll ich mir das wirklich antun?


----------



## kupfermark (14. Mai 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> so sah es in heubach aus, mann, soll ich mir das wirklich antun?



Der grinst doch noch ;-)

Bin heut Radlos in WÜ, und das obwohl ich massig Zeit hätte und es entgegen der Prognosen überhaupt nicht regnet 

Wünsch euch viel Spaß in Heubach, freu mich auf die Fotos!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (14. Mai 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> so sah es in heubach aus, mann, soll ich mir das wirklich antun?



Uuuuunbedingt!


----------



## wildermarkus (14. Mai 2010)

Werde Bilder machen!!


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Mai 2010)

@wildermarkus: wo wirst du denn stehen mit deiner knipse?


----------



## Aitschie (14. Mai 2010)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> Werde Bilder machen!!



Sehr gut ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich das Wichtigste vergessen hab: die DSLR und jetzt hab ich nur die kleine Knipse vom AX.


----------



## wurmspecht (14. Mai 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ..., mann, soll ich mir das wirklich antun?



 Und wenn Du es nur uns zuliebe tust . Viel Glück morgen!


----------



## gasman (15. Mai 2010)

also wir probierens nochmal- da alles nass ist und die witterung unsicher und dem junky zuliebe- schmiechtalrunde per rr. 
morgen 1000 brücke, 1020 endhaltestelle straba söflingen. 
hoffentlich ist es morgen trocken......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (15. Mai 2010)

gasman schrieb:


> also wir probierens nochmal- da alles nass ist und die witterung unsicher und dem junky zuliebe- schmiechtalrunde per rr.
> morgen 1000 brücke, 1020 endhaltestelle straba söflingen.
> hoffentlich ist es morgen trocken......



...und vergesst die dicken Socken, Handschuhe, Schal, Sturmhaube etc. nicht, das ist ja wie im Winter


----------



## wildermarkus (15. Mai 2010)

Sorry war nicht da !!


----------



## dechfrax (15. Mai 2010)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> ...und vergesst die dicken Socken, Handschuhe, Schal, Sturmhaube etc. nicht, das ist ja wie im Winter


tststs .... UND DIE SONNENBRILLE NICHT VERGESSEN!!! 
Schöne Grüße vom See:










Gemessen an der Wettervorhersage einfach nur traumhaft!

Grüße
Andi


----------



## Aitschie (15. Mai 2010)

*Bike the Mud 2010 (aka Bike the Rock) *

Bilder aus dem Qualifikationslauf:



 





 

​
Um es ganz kurz zu machen: Einer erreicht im Qualifikationslauf die 16.beste Zeit aller Teilnehmer (!!!!), muss dann zur Strafe abends erneut in die nassen Klamotten steigen und starten und wird dann leider in Folge eines videografisch dokumentierten Sturzes (s.u.) auf den 36. Rang durchgereicht (von 120) . Der Andere wird in der Startrunde zweimal von anderen Teilnehmern regelrecht abgeschossen, erleidet in der letzten Runde einen Platten vorne muss ein 4kg schwereres Rad dann ins Ziel tragen, wird aber immerhin noch 15. der AK (von 31)....

Crash im Hauptlauf: ​
Oder mit anderen Worten: ein erfolgreiches, nasses, kaltes und doch irgendwie einzigartiges Bike the Mud 2010 in Heubach. 




  Danke mal wieder an die beste Betreuung, Begleitung und Unterhalterin während der Wartezeit im Wald!!!  ​

PS: sorry für die schlechten Fotos, nächstes Mal pack ich die gute Cam wieder ein!


----------



## junkyjerk (16. Mai 2010)

so, meine klamotten sind wieder gewaschen, das bad sah aus wie die sau.

der tag war super, mein erstes downhillrennen hat richtig viel spass gemacht, richtig geschockt war ich allerdings, als ich das hier sah   (platz16 in der quali):





anschliessend haben wir uns noch die rennen der u9





und u11




angeschaut.

dann war aitschie an der reihe, hier noch sauber vor dem rennen:





aitschie beim start:





noch sauber:





schon schön dreckig:





nach dem rennen:





das zusatzgewicht für die schnellen:





der neue matschreifen von schwalbe:





dann hat noch jemand seine alten schuhe geklaut, die unter unserem auto standen, sodass er dann den restlichen tag in seinen versifften radschuhen laufen musste 

so, hier noch ein paar fotos von mir.

downhill:










ein wenig dreck am rad  :


----------



## HypnoKröte (16. Mai 2010)

Sauber Jörg  ähhm ich mein dreckig


----------



## MilanL (16. Mai 2010)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> ...und vergesst die dicken Socken, Handschuhe, Schal, Sturmhaube etc. nicht, das ist ja wie im Winter



leider wirklich wie im Winter...heute haben wir  eine Strassenrunde in Schwaebische Alb gedreht. Bei den Abfahrten war's sch***kalt. Der Vorteil war, dass nur sehr wenige Motorradfahrer und Sonntags-Porsche-fahrer auf der Strasse waren.

@jj: Gratulation 
@medc17: fuer SKGT solltest du dich im Alaska vorbereiten und nicht im sonnigen Lago di Garda


----------



## wurmspecht (17. Mai 2010)

@JJ: Gratuliere! Was heißt denn das "leicht" unter der Startnummer am Rad, war damit die Strecke, das Gewicht des Rades oder gar des Fahrers gemeint ?


----------



## tbird (17. Mai 2010)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> @JJ: Gratuliere! Was heißt denn das "leicht" unter der Startnummer am Rad, war damit die Strecke, das Gewicht des Rades oder gar des Fahrers gemeint ?



Könnte auch ein Sponsor gewesen sein?!


----------



## kupfermark (17. Mai 2010)

@jj und Aitschie: Danke für Bilder und Bericht und Glückwunsch zu den Platzierungen! 

Beim CC-Rennen in Heubach sind Platten und Abschüsse übrigens nicht unüblich 

Ich hab mich am WE sauber zu Fuß ausgetobt, in meiner AK hats auf den 5. Platz gereicht (von 22).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (18. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute!

Die Fotos sehen aus also ob Ihr richtig Spaß hattet!
Aitschie Du wirst noch zum Spezialisten was schwergängige Hinterräder angeht, was? 
War der große Drop in der Downhillstrecke bei dem Matsch überhaupt fahrbar? Da hats doch bestimmt viele auf die Waffel gelelegt, oder?

Wie siehts denn bei euch an *Pfingsten *aus? Das Wetter soll ja endlich etwas besser werden. Gasman, Du hast von einer RR-Tour durchs Allgäu geschrieben. Das klang echt lecker! Bin aber auch sonst für alles zu haben!


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Mai 2010)

@bax75: der grosse drop war gut "fahrbar", die anfahrt war nicht allzu schlammig und mit genug geschwindigkeit: kein ding. ob und wieviele es da gewaffelt hat, keine ahnung.

wegen pfingsten: ich bin leider erst montag wieder da. aber da hätte ich auf jeden fall lust auf rennrad.

@all: wie schauts heute abend mit ner runde im lautertal aus? treffpunkt litfassäule um 18uhr und dann ne entspannte runde?


----------



## kupfermark (18. Mai 2010)

Bei ner Schönwetter-Pfingstmontags-RR-Tour wär ich auch dabei!!


----------



## gasman (18. Mai 2010)

pfingstmontag würde für mich auch passen. wenn genügend leute bock haben, dann könnt ma gern die angesagte allgäurunde drehen....allerdings muss man halt wissen, dass zwischen oberammergau und dem plansee bei dem wetter auch mit ausflugsverkehr zu rechnen ist. diesen abschnitt kann man leider aus topografischen gründen mit dem rr nicht anders gestalten.
ich mag die runde sehr gern, also wenn sich noch ein paar finden, dann gerne.


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Mai 2010)

@gasman: ich bin dabei. dann sind wir schon zu dritt.


----------



## demsir (18. Mai 2010)

Dann melde ich mich mal als Nummer 4 für den Pfingstmontag


----------



## wurmspecht (19. Mai 2010)

Hm, der Montag klingt ja sehr verlockend


----------



## speichenschoner (19. Mai 2010)

Pfingstmontag, RR, bin dabei!


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Mai 2010)

dann sind wir schon zu 6. juhu, ich freu mich schon riesig, vor allem, wo ich ab dienstag trailfrei die trans-schwäbische-alb radeln "darf".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (19. Mai 2010)

je mehr es werden, desto besser. dann kann ich die ganze zeit hinterrad-lutschen
wir sollten es mit dem 07:58 zug schaffen, dann ist aber nicht viel luft drin. 
wir haben das letzte mal etwa auf halber strecke eine pause im wirtshaus gemacht, dadurch ist es dann allerdings zeitlich knapp geworden. 
wir sollten absprechen, ob einkehr ja oder nein, sonst schleppen die einen zuviel proviant mit und die anderen verhungern.


----------



## speichenschoner (19. Mai 2010)

Gibt's nochmal ein kleines Update zur RR-Tour im Allgäu? Steckenlänge, Route?


----------



## junkyjerk (20. Mai 2010)

gasman schrieb:


> je mehr es werden, desto besser. dann kann ich die ganze zeit hinterrad-lutschen
> wir sollten es mit dem 07:58 zug schaffen, dann ist aber nicht viel luft drin.
> wir haben das letzte mal etwa auf halber strecke eine pause im wirtshaus gemacht, dadurch ist es dann allerdings zeitlich knapp geworden.
> wir sollten absprechen, ob einkehr ja oder nein, sonst schleppen die einen zuviel proviant mit und die anderen verhungern.



bis wo fahren wir denn mitm zug? vielleicht bietet sich auch die anreise mitm pkw wieder an. spart bestimmt wieder viel zeit und ärger. so können wir dann auch entspannt pause im wirtshaus machen.

und sag mal was zur strecke? km, hm etc.?


----------



## gasman (20. Mai 2010)

ok, eigentlich ist "allgäutour" nicht die richtige bezeichnung. Es geht los in dietmannsried, d.h. bis hierher mit der bahn (?). die strecke geht in südöstliche richtung und trifft auf die alte bahnstrecke vom auerberg richtung forggensee. das ist jetzt ein asphaltierter radweg. von hier geht es auf ganz kleinen wirtschaftswegen (jetzt in oberbayern also nicht mehr im allgäu), vorbei an der wieskirche, entlang dem ammergebirge über das königssträßle nach oberammergau. dieser streckenabschnitt ist sehr ruhig, weil hier der autoverkehr meist verboten ist. ab oberammergau zurück über ettal und schloß linderhof den ammersattel rauf zum plansee, also nach tirol. vom plansee nach reutte und von dort über vils nach pfronten. je nach müdigkeit kann man in reutte, in pfronten, in nesselwang oder einer anderen haltestelle bis kempten wieder in den zug einsteigen. kempten zu umrunden, um in dietmannsried wieder an ein auto zu kommen ist leider ein ziemlicher akt, so dass sich das eher nicht anbietet. die fahrt nach dietmannsried dauert ca. 45 min. mit dem auto würden wir 2 autos mit träger brauchen und wie gesagt, die umfahrung von kempten im osten ist ein akt und man bringt von reutte oder pfronten kommend nochmal ordentlich was an km zusammen. ein bisserl buckelig ist es zudem.
wir hatten letztes jahr nicht genügend zeit einen blick auf linderhof zu werfen und die wieskirche war gerade mal ein 5 minuten stop. ok man MUSS nicht in linderhof gewesen sein, aber dran vorbeizufahren, ohne es wenigstens von aussen angesehen zu haben, grenzt schon an brutalität. insofern wäre ein frühzeitiger start vielleicht doch sinnvoll, wenn sich die mitfahrer dazu entschließen dort einen blick zu riskieren.
insbesondere das Stück oberammergau-reutte ist nicht gut kalkulierbar, was den zeitbedarf angeht. weniger wegen der steigung bis zum ammersattel, als vielmehr wegen des windes. wenn man hier westdüse erwischt kann einen das richtig nerven und auslutschen. kilometer weiss ich nicht mehr, vielleicht kann wurmspecht oder der hu was dazu sagen, die sind's letztes mal mitgefahren. ausser dem ammersattel, der bekanntlich kein richtiger pass ist, ist kein bekannter berg dabei und trotzdem hat man am ende des tages genug hm auf dem zähler weils halt immer bucklig ist. wieviel genau kann ich nicht sagen, es reicht jedenfalls. in jedem fall ist es eine ganztagestour, aber nicht so anstrengend wie die tour im großen walsertal, also nicht mit so anstiegen wie furka und faschina. ich hoffe ich find auch alles immer gleich und verfahre mich net:)


----------



## wurmspecht (20. Mai 2010)

Puh, ich glaub, das waren so um die 140 km, aber sicher bin ich nicht. Höhenmetermäßig kann ich gar nix sagen, hab ja kein Höhenmesser am Tacho , sorry. 
Am Wochenende krieg ich vielleicht mein GPS , dann kann ich auch höhenmetermäßig mitreden.


----------



## junkyjerk (20. Mai 2010)

@gasman: hab mir grad von derhu die strecke zeigen lassen, also doch mitm zug. also wann muss ich wo sein? ich bin auf jeden fall dabei. freu mich schon riesig.

@wurmspecht: gps? welches haste bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHu (20. Mai 2010)

Waren ca. 150km und 1600Hm.
Macht richtig Spaß die Tour. Bei mir passt es leider nicht.
Wünsch Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## wurmspecht (21. Mai 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @wurmspecht: gps? welches haste bestellt?



Ich glaub, das ist das Vista HCx. Mir wurde es bestellt, weil ich ja keine Ahnung habe


----------



## junkyjerk (21. Mai 2010)

@wurmspecht: gute wahl das navi.

@kupfermark: willst du uns nicht deinen nachwuchs vorstellen?


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (22. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
wer von den Hinterbliebenen (da die RR-Fahrer ja abtrünnnig sind..)..hat am So. und Mo. Lust auf eine Ausfahrt mit dem MTB?

greets


----------



## Aitschie (22. Mai 2010)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wer von den Hinterbliebenen (da die RR-Fahrer ja abtrünnnig sind..)..hat am So. und Mo. Lust auf eine Ausfahrt mit dem MTB?
> 
> greets



Du lebst noch?!? Von Dir hat man ja ewig jetzt nichts mehr gehört!

@Mark: so bisschen gespannt bin ich ja schon, aber nur n kleines bisschen....


----------



## gasman (22. Mai 2010)

einer muss ja den anfang machen...
welchen zug nehmen wir am montag?
bisserl stresstreier ist der kurz vor 8. vielleicht ist es auch aus wärmegründen die bessere wahl, im allgäu isses ja doch nen tacken kälter als hier. ich sach ma, treffen 0745 am nebeneingang, wenns allen recht ist.
wir würden ein schö-wo-e ticket kaufen, wer fährt jetzt eigentlich alles mit, vielleicht rentieren ja 2 davon


----------



## junkyjerk (22. Mai 2010)

kupfermark, wurmspecht, axx, demsir, bax75, gasman, speichenschoner und junkyjerk sind bisher am start am montag. also dann bis 7:45uhr am nebeneingang hbhf, ich freu mich schon.


----------



## gasman (22. Mai 2010)

goil:)
so viel windschatten


----------



## axx (22. Mai 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> axx,[..] am start am montag.



Aha, da hat mich vermutlich Frau Wurmspecht schnell mal angemeldet, eh ich noch auf andere Gedanken komme... 

Aber wenn ich mich morgen abend noch fit fühle, würde ich wohl in der Tat mitkommen.


----------



## wurmspecht (23. Mai 2010)

Ach, das wär schön!!! .

Wie war das mit dem Proviant?  Soll sich jeder ordentlich mit Stullen (nicht Stollen!!!)  ausstatten oder kehren wir irgendwo ein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (23. Mai 2010)

ich würde vorschlagen dass sich jeder ausreichend verpflegung mitnimmt. gerade zur mittagszeit sind wir in recht dünn besiedeltem gebiet. zwischen lechbruck und ammergau gibt es nur wenig möglichkeiten was zu essen zu besorgen.


----------



## tbird (23. Mai 2010)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wer von den Hinterbliebenen (da die RR-Fahrer ja abtrünnnig sind..)..hat am So. und Mo. Lust auf eine Ausfahrt mit dem MTB?
> 
> greets



Heute kann ich leider nicht ... aber morgen? Gerne ... wo? Lautertal wäre mal wieder was ... ist das wieder fahrbar?


----------



## kupfermark (23. Mai 2010)

Also gut, hier sind meine neuen Mitbewohner:



Wg morgen muß ich wohl nochmal in Verhandlungen treten, aber ich geb heut abend jj Bescheid!


----------



## speichenschoner (23. Mai 2010)

axx schrieb:


> Aha, da hat mich vermutlich Frau Wurmspecht schnell mal angemeldet, eh ich noch auf andere Gedanken komme...
> 
> Aber wenn ich mich morgen abend noch fit fühle, würde ich wohl in der Tat mitkommen.



Hi axx, wäre klasse wenn's morgen bei Dir klappt.


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Mai 2010)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Also gut, hier sind meine neuen Mitbewohner:
> Anhang anzeigen 188087Anhang anzeigen 188088
> 
> Wg morgen muß ich wohl nochmal in Verhandlungen treten, aber ich geb heut abend jj Bescheid!



mein gott wie süss, aber kneifen ist nicht mehr, christin kriegt morgen besuch von den mädels und du kommst mit.


----------



## bax75 (23. Mai 2010)

Ja geil! Noch zwei süsse Miezten im Forum 

Hab eben den Renner flott gemacht - der Tour morgen steht also nichts mehr im Wege. Freu mich schon wie Schnitzel.

Ich war heute übrigens mit einem alten Kumpel bei Ettlingen Biken. Dort konnte ich den Strommasten-Downhill mal antesten. Sehr geil!!! Da kann man echt neidisch werden. Warum haben wir hier in der Gegend so was nicht? 

So long - man sieht sich morgen 7:45!


----------



## dechfrax (23. Mai 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> kupfermark, wurmspecht, axx, demsir, bax75, gasman, speichenschoner und junkyjerk sind bisher am start am montag. also dann bis 7:45uhr am nebeneingang hbhf, ich freu mich schon.


Meiner einer schliesst sich auch noch an. Das wird ein super D-Zug!


----------



## wurmspecht (23. Mai 2010)

Ich fahr morgen nicht mit, sorry. Krieg morgen erst mein GPS und noch dazu mein Trekkingrad carbonisiert und ich bin dankbar, dass er sich die Zeit dafür nimmt. 
Ganz viel Spaß Euch morgen


----------



## AMK (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo, Hallo...

ich bin seit 2 Jahren in Ulm Studentin und schon seit einiger Zeit auf der Suche nach Touren und Leuten, die mal mit in die Berge kommen.
Nach ausgedehntem Suchen und Fragen, dah, dah bin ich auf euch gestoßen.
Wie ich aus den Nachrichten schließe, seit ihr echt oft unterwegs, würde mich freuen, mal mit zukommen.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (24. Mai 2010)

Hi AMK! 
Willkommen im Ulmer-Thread!
Ich denk da wird sich bestimmt was finden für dich zum fahren.
Wenn dich früher gemeldet hättest ... ich war heut spontan mit einem Arbeitskollegen in den Bergen. Super Wetter, siehe Bild!
Fährst du auch gern Trails und Höhenmeter? 

*@all:* *DJT is Back on Trails *(mit Titan im Bein) 

Viele Grüße
Hebbe


----------



## kupfermark (24. Mai 2010)

@DJT: Schön, daß Du endlich wieder die Trails rocken kannst! 

Wir hatten heut einen perfekten RR-Tag im Allgäu, muchas gracias an den Tourguide gasman!!

@AMK: Wenns Wetter passt, sind wir schon öfters unterwegs. Entweder hier mitlesen und mitfahren oder selber was vorschlagen!


----------



## junkyjerk (24. Mai 2010)

@djt: endlich biste wieder fit. super.

@heuterennradler: war ne super runde, meine beine werden mir morgen die quittung präsentieren.


----------



## speichenschoner (25. Mai 2010)

@Allgäu-RRler: hat riesen Spaß mit euch gemacht. Auch von meiner Seite aus ein großes Dankeschön an gasman für die klasse Tour.


----------



## frogmatic (25. Mai 2010)

AMK schrieb:


> Hallo, Hallo...
> 
> ich bin seit 2 Jahren in Ulm Studentin und schon seit einiger Zeit auf der Suche nach Touren und Leuten, die mal mit in die Berge kommen.
> Nach ausgedehntem Suchen und Fragen, dah, dah bin ich auf euch gestoßen.
> ...



Hallöle!
Es gibt hier auch Leute (ich bin ja nur ein manchmal-Wochenend-beinahe-Ulmer) die mal ohne Rad in die Berge gehen, bei Bedarf.



DJT schrieb:


> *@all: DJT is Back on Trails *(mit *Titan* im Bein)
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Hebbe



Hurra der Hebbe radelt wieder!

Titan? Du Snob


----------



## bax75 (25. Mai 2010)

@DJT:  Dann kanns ja losgehen nach Lenzerheide! 
Seid ihr den Jägersteig nach Ofterschwang runter? Liegt noch Schnee in den Winkeln? Ich bin ein großer Fan von diesem Trail!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (25. Mai 2010)

Danke! Ist schon super wieder "richtig" biken zu können 



bax75 schrieb:


> Seid ihr den Jägersteig nach Ofterschwang runter? Liegt noch Schnee in den Winkeln? Ich bin ein großer Fan von diesem Trail!



keine Ahnung wie der heißt wo wir runter sind  spaßig jedenfalls 
Schnee liegt nur teilweise noch, aber durch's Schmelzwasser > Matsch, wird man dann evtl. schon recht dreggich


----------



## AMK (25. Mai 2010)

Hey Hebbe,

schön, dass du geschrieben hast , kommst du aus Ulm? Wie war die Tour? Dem Bild zu urteilen, war es wohl echt style.
Grüße


----------



## Aitschie (26. Mai 2010)

Ich weiß, es ist früh aber gibt's schon jemand mit Plänen für's WE? Ich bin inner Gegend, hab aber nur am Sonntag Zeit (Samstag hat meine (Bald-)Frau/(Ex-)Freundin Geburtstag). RR oder Enduro-MTB?


----------



## DJT (26. Mai 2010)

AMK schrieb:


> Hey Hebbe,
> schön, dass du geschrieben hast , kommst du aus Ulm? Wie war die Tour? Dem Bild zu urteilen, war es wohl echt style.
> Grüße



Ich aus Ulm? Nicht direkt 
Die Tour war super, ist ja klar bei dem Wetter 

Hat am Freitag 4. Juni schon jemand was vor? Allgäu? Trails?

Edit: Aitschie,zu spät gesehen. Samstag und Sonntag kann ich leider nicht


----------



## HypnoKröte (26. Mai 2010)

Ich hätte auch mal wieder Lust zu radeln. Wenn jmd was konkretes vorschlägt umso besser. Wenn nicht schnapp ich mir dass Nicolai und radel einfach Richtung Lautertal, Hauptsache in Wald :-D


----------



## AMK (26. Mai 2010)

4. Juni könnte klappen .)


----------



## HypnoKröte (26. Mai 2010)

Jup. Aber auskennen tue ich mich nicht wirklich obwohl ich es tun sollte -.- 
Einfach mal ins grüne raus, wenns nix wird hilft mir das Iphone schon wiede raus :-D


----------



## AMK (26. Mai 2010)

Na, das klingt doch deluxe, irgendwie finden wir schon ne Tour oder jemand, der sich auskennt,)


----------



## wurmspecht (27. Mai 2010)

Wenn das Wetter am Sonntag einigermaßen ist, würde ich auch fahren


----------



## uli007 (27. Mai 2010)

ich denke bei gutem wetter komm ich auch mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fetzwech (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich schon länger stiller Mitleser hier bin stell ich mich mal vor: seit ca. zwei Jahren fahre ich vermehrt MTB: Standardstrecke sind die Trails von Ulm nach Blaubeuren und zurück, aber auch mal eine längere 120km-Tour auf die Alb ist drin. Das 6-Std. Rennen von Sonderbuch war auch lustig.
Mein Bike ist ziemlich madig (600-Angebot), hat mich aber noch nicht im Stich gelassen und macht immer noch Spaß. Mein Motto dazu: Michael Jordan spielt barfuß auch besser Basketball als ich . Irgendwann kommt ein tubeless 29er mit Gates/Rohloff ins Haus...
Auf der Suche nach Mitfahrern bin ich auch immer, bei passender Gelegenheit wäre ich gerne bereit mal mit euch eine Runde zu drehen  Vielleicht am Sonntag? Immer schön aufessen, dann klappts mit dem Wetter...
Bis dann: Max


----------



## Jo_shi (27. Mai 2010)

Scheint der Tag der stillen Mitleser zu sein und so möchte ich mich hier auch mal vorstellen und die Chance waren evtl. am Sonntag eine Runde mit zu fahren. 

Heiße Joshua und 28 Jahre alt. Bin zum Studium von Göttingen nach Ulm gezogen und hier geblieben. Ich fahre ein Cube Reaction XT von 2009. Habe aber noch von Früher ein 97er Steppenwolf Tundra und ein 99er Bergwerk Moonraker. Bin Während des Studiums in Ulm fast gar kein Rad mehr gefahren und habe mich eigentlich erst letztes Jahr wieder aufs Rad gesetzt. Zur Zeit bin ich aber 3 bis 4 mal die Woche auf dem Rad. Die Sucht hat mich also wieder 

Gruß Joshua


----------



## Aitschie (27. Mai 2010)

Scheint ja am Sonntag ne größere Gruppe zu werden. Da ich am Sonntag gegen 17Uhr wieder nach Bayreuth muss muss ich auf eine Abfahrt relativ früh bestehen. 

Daher werf ich mal folgende Runde in den Raum: Treffpunkt um 10Uhr (+5min Karenz wenn ich gut drauf bin ) in Blaustein an der Litfasssäule B28 (die erste, wenn man von Ulm kommt! Da wo die schönen Blitzerfotos gemacht werden...). Dann fahren wir auf die Aussichtsplattform Klingenstein (hoffe der Name stimmt), runter nach Arnegg wieder hoch auf die Alb und Richtung Blaubeuren. Dann zweimal die Sonderbucher Steige, nach dem zweiten Mal über Y-Weg wieder zurück in Richtung Lautertal. Wenn dann noch Zeit ist, dort die Trails mitnehmen und zum Abschluss die Antenne. Die Ehrensteintrails würd ich am Ende auch gerne mal fahren... Dauer bis ca. 15Uhr, am Rusenschloss können wir mal ne kurze Pause machen.

Wer will mit?


----------



## AMK (27. Mai 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Scheint ja am Sonntag ne größere Gruppe zu werden. Da ich am Sonntag gegen 17Uhr wieder nach Bayreuth muss muss ich auf eine Abfahrt relativ früh bestehen.
> 
> Daher werf ich mal folgende Runde in den Raum: Treffpunkt um 10Uhr (+5min Karenz mehr aber nicht) in Blaustein an der Litfasssäule. Dann fahren wir auf die Aussichtsplattform Klingenstein (hoffe der Name stimmt), runter nach Arnegg wieder hoch auf die Alb und Richtung Blaubeuren. Dann zweimal die Sonderbucher Steige, nach dem zweiten Mal über Y-Weg wieder zurück in Richtung Lautertal. Wenn dann noch Zeit ist, dort die Trails mitnehmen und zum Abschluss die Antenne. Die Ehrensteintrails würd ich am Ende auch gerne mal fahren... Dauer bis ca. 15Uhr, am Rusenschloss können wir mal ne kurze Pause machen.
> 
> Wer will mit?



Hey, das klingt phänomenal, ich bin dabei, hab auch nicht so viel Zeit, Uni und so, da kommt die Abwechslung recht gelegen und Zeit bleibt immer noch. Klasse


----------



## fetzwech (27. Mai 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Daher werf ich mal folgende Runde in den Raum: Treffpunkt um 10Uhr (+5min Karenz wenn ich gut drauf bin ) in Blaustein an der Litfasssäule B28 (die erste, wenn man von Ulm kommt! Da wo die schönen Blitzerfotos gemacht werden...). Dann fahren wir auf die Aussichtsplattform Klingenstein (hoffe der Name stimmt), runter nach Arnegg wieder hoch auf die Alb und Richtung Blaubeuren. Dann zweimal die Sonderbucher Steige, nach dem zweiten Mal über Y-Weg wieder zurück in Richtung Lautertal. Wenn dann noch Zeit ist, dort die Trails mitnehmen und zum Abschluss die Antenne. Die Ehrensteintrails würd ich am Ende auch gerne mal fahren... Dauer bis ca. 15Uhr, am Rusenschloss können wir mal ne kurze Pause machen.



hört sich sehr gut an, bin dabei


----------



## dechfrax (28. Mai 2010)

Da Samstag wettertechnisch besser sein soll als Sonntag würde ich lieber morgen nach dem Mittagessen eine Runde über Blaubeuren drehen. Mag jemand mitkommen, Start ca. 13:30 Bhf. Herrlingen?


----------



## wurmspecht (29. Mai 2010)

Sonntag sieht ja echt nicht prickelnd aus , ich kann heute aber leider nicht - viel Spaß!


----------



## AMK (29. Mai 2010)

Steht Sonntag noch? Vom Wetter abgesehen?
Heute hab ich leider zu spät gesehen, Mist.


----------



## HypnoKröte (29. Mai 2010)

Also wenns schifft dann eher nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMK (29. Mai 2010)

Mhh, soll wohl den ganzen Tag schiffen, dann irgendwie mal bei Sonnenschein


----------



## junkyjerk (29. Mai 2010)

so, melde mich vom "schwabencross" mitm singlespeeder zurück, 5 tage wald-und wiesengeballere ohne trails. coole truppe mit superfitten mädels. mal schauen, wann ich ein paar fotos krieg.

noch eine woche bis finale... juhu


----------



## Aitschie (30. Mai 2010)

Morgen! WEnn's um 9Uhr hier in Gundelfingen schifft, dann fahr ich gar nicht erst los (dann schreib ich hier rein). Falls nicht, fahr ich mal nach Ulm, wenns da regnet besuch ich Mama. Wenn's das auch nicht tut, 10Uhr in Blaustein.

Schick Euch noch meine HandyNr.!

PS: Lena hat grad Eurovision Song Contest gewonnen und ich hab den LottoJackpot wieder nicht geknackt


----------



## wurmspecht (30. Mai 2010)

Mir ist es zu nass heute, viel Spaß denen, die fahren


----------



## mtbjahn (31. Mai 2010)

@Hebbe, Julian und Co.:
War `ne schöne Tour am Samstag! Danke für´s Mitnehmen!
Hier sind ein paar Fotos von der Tour. Falls Ihr am Donnerstag noch nichts vorhabt und den weiten Weg nicht scheut:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7209983&postcount=774

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## DJT (31. Mai 2010)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> @Hebbe, Julian und Co.:
> War `ne schöne Tour am Samstag! Danke für´s Mitnehmen!



War ne schöne und dreckige Tour ja (ich hab meine RaceFace-Schoner Abends dann mit in die Dusche)  
Schon krass, von meiner ursprünglichen Gruppe ist fast niemand mit, und dann tut sich da kurzfristig so ein treffen zusammen, gelobt sei das Handy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dechfrax (1. Juni 2010)

Wie sieht's eigentlich diesen Samstag aus? Ich würde gerne eine längere Tour drehen und bin von RR auf Alb-Extrem-Strecke bis MTB im Allgäu für alles offen.
Gruß
Andi


----------



## bax75 (1. Juni 2010)

Freitag bis Sonntag soll das Wetter mal wieder was taugen. Ich werd mich auf jeden Fall auch auf eines der Räder schwingen. Was genau weiss ich auch noch nicht. Ein paar Höhenmeter inne Beene wären schon nicht schlecht. Auch im Hinblick auf Lenzerheide nächste Woche. Freu mich schon wie ein frisch paniertes Schnitzel!


----------



## speichenschoner (1. Juni 2010)

Werde am Wochenende auch Albaufstiege "üben". Von Ulm aus wäre der Alb-Extrem Mittelteil geeignet: 7 - 8 "längere" Anstiege rund ums obere Filstal. Da kommen dann ca. 2000 - 2400 Höhenmeter und max. 160 km zusammen.


----------



## dechfrax (1. Juni 2010)

speichenschoner schrieb:


> Werde am Wochenende auch Albaufstiege "üben". Von Ulm aus wäre der Alb-Extrem Mittelteil geeignet: 7 - 8 "längere" Anstiege rund ums obere Filstal. Da kommen dann ca. 2000 - 2400 Höhenmeter und max. 160 km zusammen.


Na das klingt doch nach einer sinnvollen Beschäftigung! Hast Du am Samstag Zeit oder geht's nur Sonntag?


----------



## gasman (1. Juni 2010)

sinnvolle beschäftigung für samstag suche ich auch noch. schreibt mal rein, wo und wann.


----------



## wurmspecht (2. Juni 2010)

bax75 schrieb:


> Auch im Hinblick auf Lenzerheide nächste Woche.



Ich weiß gar nicht mehr, wie sich ein Mtb unterm Po anfühlt, werden am Wochenende mal in den Schwarzwald fahren - wo einen niemand kennt  -, um sich dem Ganzen mal wieder anzunähern. Stützrädchen kommen natürlich mit.


----------



## speichenschoner (2. Juni 2010)

gasman schrieb:


> sinnvolle beschäftigung für samstag suche ich auch noch. schreibt mal rein, wo und wann.



Ich hab' mal in meinen Tourtagebuch gekramt. Der Track lässt sich aber in Geislingen noch beliebig ausbauen, falls das noch nicht genug sein sollte.

Der Samstag oder Sonntag wäre bei mir okay. Ich denke, in Hinblick auf Länge der Tour sollte man so gegen 10-11 Uhr starten. Sonntags ginge es bei mir auch schon früher.


----------



## leonceeo (2. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich melde mich nach langer Zeit wieder mal...habe Lust meinen Po rumzukutschieren...aber nur Sonntag....und auch nur am MTB. Das wollt' ich loswerden 

Leon


----------



## gasman (2. Juni 2010)

@speichenschoner: hey der "albtrack" is rr, oder? mir isses grundsätzlich egal mit welchem rad. samstag 10 h würde für mich passen. sag einfach wanns dir passt und ob treffpunkt brücke ok ist.


----------



## dechfrax (4. Juni 2010)

speichenschoner schrieb:


> Ich hab' mal in meinen Tourtagebuch gekramt. Der Track lässt sich aber in Geislingen noch beliebig ausbauen, falls das noch nicht genug sein sollte.


Ui, ist der schön! Da komme ich mal wieder in meiner alten Heimat vorbei 



speichenschoner schrieb:


> Der Samstag oder Sonntag wäre bei mir okay. Ich denke, in Hinblick auf Länge der Tour sollte man so gegen 10-11 Uhr starten. Sonntags ginge es bei mir auch schon früher.


Samstag 10:00 wäre super.



gasman schrieb:


> @speichenschoner: hey der "albtrack" is rr, oder? mir isses grundsätzlich egal mit welchem rad. samstag 10 h würde für mich passen. sag einfach wanns dir passt und ob treffpunkt brücke ok ist.


Für mich sieht's so aus, als ob der Track in Herrlingen beginnt und endet. Da wäre Herrlingen als Treffpunkt sinnvoller. Z.B. am Bahnhof?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenschoner (4. Juni 2010)

medc17 schrieb:


> Ui, ist der schön! Da komme ich mal wieder in meiner alten Heimat vorbei
> 
> 
> Samstag 10:00 wäre super.
> ...



Wie wär's auf dem Parkplatz vom Comfort Hotel in Blaustein, kurz nach dem Bahnübergang an der B28?

@gasman: wäre das für Dich in Ordnung direkt nach Blaustein zu kommen? Ja, es ist eine RR-Tour - nur Straße. 

Auf dem Rückweg können wir auch gerne über Ulm fahren.

@medc17: 10 Uhr geht in Ordnung.


----------



## gasman (4. Juni 2010)

Jo passt. Bin ich dann morgen da.


----------



## lonevalleybiker (4. Juni 2010)

Hi, sind da auch CC-Rider mit FR-Ambitonen in Ulm ?


----------



## enforce (4. Juni 2010)

@ Rennradler: I'll be there. 

@ lvb: ja, hier!


----------



## speichenschoner (4. Juni 2010)

gasman schrieb:


> Jo passt. Bin ich dann morgen da.



Dann sind wir morgen vier (gasman, medc17, enforce). Perfekt


----------



## dechfrax (5. Juni 2010)

speichenschoner schrieb:


> Dann sind wir morgen vier (gasman, medc17, enforce). Perfekt


Jaja, die Vier vom Friedhof 
War eine herrliche Tour heute, bei mir stehen eine schöne Zeit mit Kumpels, 150km und 2376Hm auf der Habenseite.
Den Track habe ich bei gpsies.com eingestellt.


----------



## gasman (5. Juni 2010)

ein ganz fettes DANKE für diese tour und den vielen windschatten! 
meine fresse was haben wir für einen goilen tag für diese obergoile runde erwischt!


----------



## enforce (5. Juni 2010)

kann mich nur anschließen. War nach der langen Trauerzeit (Regen) genau das Richtige.


----------



## speichenschoner (5. Juni 2010)

Kann mich ebenfalls nur anschließen, war heute 'ne klasse Tour mit euch.  



medc17 schrieb:


> J
> Den Track habe ich bei gpsies.com eingestellt.



Wie gut dass eines der Highlights, die Konditorei/Bäckerei in Weilheim, mit protokolliert wurde 

Übrigens, wer traut sich die Beweisfotos der Blitzampel anzufordern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (6. Juni 2010)

sorry kann ich nicht machen. mein sohn ist im betreuten fahren und wenn ich DAS foto einfordere, hab ich garantiert zu viel punkte und darf nicht mehr den fahrlehrer geben


----------



## carmin (6. Juni 2010)

Seids geblitzt worden...? ^^
Da könnt Ihr wohl ohne Sorge um Bußgeld auf die Rennleitung zugehen und nach Fotos fragen.  In den relevanten §3 StVO bzw. Bußgeldkatalog Nr. 11 ist immer nur von _Kraft_fahrzeugen die Rede.  Einzig die Schrittgeschwindigkeit im verkehrsberuhigten Bereich gilt ohne Unterschied für alle Fahrzeuge (Bußgeldkatalog Nr 157.1)


----------



## dechfrax (6. Juni 2010)

carmin schrieb:


> Seids geblitzt worden...? ^^


Ja, in Bad Boll. War aber nicht so wild, dass ich unbedingt das Foto haben wollte. Wenn's 80 oder 90 gewesen wären, das wäre was anderes. Aber 65 sind jetzt nicht wirklich der Hammer.



carmin schrieb:


> In den relevanten §3 StVO bzw. Bußgeldkatalog Nr. 11 ist immer nur von _Kraft_fahrzeugen die Rede.  Einzig die Schrittgeschwindigkeit im verkehrsberuhigten Bereich gilt ohne Unterschied für alle Fahrzeuge (Bußgeldkatalog Nr 157.1)


Einfach geil, was für juristische Spitzfindigkeiten möglich sind! Ach, hätte ich doch nur Jura studiert, dann könnte ich täglich meinen Sarkasmus und Zynismus füttern. Aber als Ingenieur ....


----------



## carmin (6. Juni 2010)

Bin auch kein Jurist (und würde das vermutlich gar nicht aushalten)... Im Bußgeldkatalog zu schmökern kann trotzdem mitunter nützlich sein.  Wer zB auf Autobahnen drängelt, ist schlecht informiert.  Das kostet, je nach Abstand und Geschwindigkeit, bis zu 400 Euro plus Punkte plus Fahrverbot.  Schlauer ist, sich ein Blaulicht aufs Dach zu kleben.  Freie Fahrstreifenwahl bei nur 20 Euro Bußgeld!  Okay, zuzüglich Beschlagnahmung des Blaulichts, aber wer da ne günstige Bezugsquelle hat...


----------



## dechfrax (7. Juni 2010)

carmin schrieb:


> Schlauer ist, sich ein Blaulicht aufs Dach zu kleben.  Freie Fahrstreifenwahl bei nur 20 Euro Bußgeld!  Okay, zuzüglich Beschlagnahmung des Blaulichts, aber wer da ne günstige Bezugsquelle hat...


Göttlich!!! 
Mal bei Conrad und Reichelt stöbern, was da die Blaulichter kosten ...


----------



## axx (9. Juni 2010)

Ich brech in demnächst zu einer Feierabendrunde auf. Hat sonst noch jemand Lust mitzukommen?

Edit: Schade, keiner... ich start dann mal Ri. Blb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMK (9. Juni 2010)

axx schrieb:


> Ich brech in demnächst zu einer Feierabendrunde auf. Hat sonst noch jemand Lust mitzukommen?
> 
> Edit: Schade, keiner... ich start dann mal Ri. Blb.



Schitt, zu spät mitgekriegt


----------



## dechfrax (10. Juni 2010)

Moin, moin, ich habe auch etwas anzumelden:
1) Ich drehe heute mit 2 Kollegen eine Runde über Hochsträss, Y-Trail und Blaubeuren. Wenn jemand mitmöchte, wäre am Klosterhof Söflingen am Wasserrad gegen 18:00 Gelegenheit "zuzusteigen".
2) Am Samstag geht's in die Pfalz (wenn das Wetter passt). Treffpunkt ist 11:30 in Edenkoben. Ich starte hier gegen 9:00 und könnte noch jemand mitnehmen. Interesse?
Aller guten Dinge sind 3:
3) Ich plane gerade einen Gardasee-Ausflug mit Kollegen und Freunden, voraussichtlicher Termin 15. - 19.09. Falls jemand Böcke hat, mitzukommen ...


----------



## AMK (10. Juni 2010)

medc17 schrieb:


> Moin, moin, ich habe auch etwas anzumelden:
> 1) Ich drehe heute mit 2 Kollegen eine Runde über Hochsträss, Y-Trail und Blaubeuren. Wenn jemand mitmöchte, wäre am Klosterhof Söflingen am Wasserrad gegen 18:00 Gelegenheit "zuzusteigen".
> 2) Am Samstag geht's in die Pfalz (wenn das Wetter passt). Treffpunkt ist 11:30 in Edenkoben. Ich starte hier gegen 9:00 und könnte noch jemand mitnehmen. Interesse?
> Aller guten Dinge sind 3:
> 3) Ich plane gerade einen Gardasee-Ausflug mit Kollegen und Freunden, voraussichtlicher Termin 15. - 19.09. Falls jemand Böcke hat, mitzukommen ...



Guten Morgen, 

so eine kleine Tour am Spätnachmittag, klingt gar nicht schlecht, mal sehen, hängt bei mir davon ab, wie ich mit dem Lernen voran komme, sonst, wenn es diesmal nicht klappt, immer gerne.
Samstag geht leider nicht, aber beim Gardasee-Ausflug wäre ich auf jeden Fall am Start 

Grüße


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (10. Juni 2010)

medc17 schrieb:


> 3) Ich plane gerade einen Gardasee-Ausflug mit Kollegen und Freunden, voraussichtlicher Termin 15. - 19.09. Falls jemand Böcke hat, mitzukommen ...


.......klingt sehr interessant und was schwebt euch als Gardasee- Ausflug so vor?! Mich würde ja eine Gardaseeumrundung reizen......wäre das auch in eurem Sinne??
grüße


----------



## dechfrax (10. Juni 2010)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> .......klingt sehr interessant und was schwebt euch als Gardasee- Ausflug so vor?!


Tagsüber biken, abends Pizza und Pasta, danach den Tag gemütlich bei altersbeschränkten Kaltgetränken ausklingen lassen.



schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> Mich würde ja eine Gardaseeumrundung reizen......wäre das auch in eurem Sinne??


Reizen würde mich das auch, Axx hat m.E. die Runde schon mal gedreht und seine Fotos waren sehr verlockend. Das kann ich mit meinen Kollegen aber nicht machen ...


----------



## MilanL (11. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
nach lange Zeit melde ich mich wieder Morgen (Samstag) planen wir (ich und Kumpel Tomas) längere Biketour im Umgebung von Ulm. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, wuerden wir gern die "Allstar"-runde fahren. 
Ich bin die letzte Zeit nur auf der Strasse gefahren und hab richtig Lust auf Trails.  
Wenn jemand Interesse hätte, wir koennen uns an der Fußgängerbrücke (in der Nähe von Adenauerbrücke) um 10.00 treffen.

Gruss,
Milan


----------



## Aitschie (13. Juni 2010)

Toddel Traildays 2010 in Lenzerheide (Graubünden/CH): Bilder sagen mehr als 1.000 Worte....




Hebbe auf der Abfahrt am ersten Tag....




Blick auf den Downhill nach Chur - Strecke der schweizer Meisterschaft von 2009




Julian auf gleicher Strecke...



 



Jens macht seinem Airstyle alle Ehre!!!!




Jürgen als Trailmaster und Chef de Mission




auch Axel zeigt eleganten Style...




Hebbe macht den Bach-Manual...




Extremtour am Freitag, die gesamte Gruppe...




...ist bis auf 2.177m gekommen!




Jens beim Droppen...




... und auch mal extrem: Stufe mit ca. 1,2m, dann in den Manual und gestanden  




Seb im flowigen Teil der Abfahrt




Axel auf dem Piz Scalottas




Im Zweifel immer bergauf, gefolgt von den Wolken




Oben mit einem feinen Gipfelgrat, hier befahren vom Axel




Jürgen wird am Grat von der Sonne beschienen




von hier oben hat (M)man(n) ein gutes Plätzchen zum Reviermarkieren..... WIR WAREN DA!!!!




und runter geht's über Schnee, verblocktes Gelände und nen Bach!


*Fazit: GENIAL!!!!!*
*Es bleibt nur eine Frage: Toddel, wohin gehen die Traildays 2011???? Ich bin dabei!!!!
*

PS: sorry für die vielen Bilder, das ist das Best of meiner über 700 Pics.

PPS: Panoramen sind auch gemacht, drück mich ich bin ein Link


----------



## junkyjerk (13. Juni 2010)

@aitschie und die lenzerheidebiker: die bilder sind genial und sehen nach ner menge spass aus. ladet ruhig noch mehr bilder hoch, davon kann man nie genug bekommen.


----------



## labba (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich suche Strecken rund um Ulm, wo man moeglichst viele Hoehenmeter runterspulen kann. Dachte an 1000+.
Hat hier vielleicht jemand Empfehlungen? Fahre manchmal Richtung Blaubeuren, die Touren sind allerdings meistens um die 45km und 500hm. Haette gerne was, mit mehr Hoehe und moeglichst wenig Strecke, sodass man die auch mal als Feierabendtour fahren kann.

btw: Super Bilder, Aitschie


----------



## wurmspecht (14. Juni 2010)

Ja, war toll, so viele Trailbekloppte auf einem Haufen , scheee wars!
An Bildern mangelts wohl nicht ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (14. Juni 2010)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Ja, war toll, so viele Trailbekloppte auf einem Haufen , scheee wars!
> An Bildern mangelts wohl nicht ....



aber sowas von bekloppt... 
Tja, mit Aitschie und cwu als Fotografen gibt's immer tolle Pics! Danke 

Ich hab auch noch ein paar nette:




















*...mehr Bilder im Album*


----------



## junkyjerk (15. Juni 2010)

für djt hochgeladen:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/12564437"]lenzerheide traildays[/ame]

viel spass beim anschauen.


----------



## bax75 (15. Juni 2010)

@DJT: Goiles Video! Fängt die super Stimmung in der Gruppe prima ein!

Danke nochmals an das Orga-Team!


----------



## junkyjerk (16. Juni 2010)

@skgt10-fahrer: ich werde dieses jahr nicht mitfahren können, die zimmer sind aber für euch reserviert. treeman und sebs haben sich schon angemeldet. bitte gebt mir definitv die zu-oder absage wegen der zimmer, sonst muss ich die stornieren. eines lasse ich für treeman und sebs, was ist mit medc17 und milanl und seinem kumpel?


----------



## dechfrax (16. Juni 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @skgt10-fahrer: ich werde dieses jahr nicht mitfahren können, die zimmer sind aber für euch reserviert. treeman und sebs haben sich schon angemeldet. bitte gebt mir definitv die zu-oder absage wegen der zimmer, sonst muss ich die stornieren. eines lasse ich für treeman und sebs, was ist mit medc17 und milanl und seinem kumpel?


Der medc17 hat sich heute abend für die SKGT angemeldet, ich bin also definitiv dabei und freue mich über ein reserviertes Zimmer


----------



## MilanL (17. Juni 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @skgt10-fahrer: ich werde dieses jahr nicht mitfahren können, die zimmer sind aber für euch reserviert. treeman und sebs haben sich schon angemeldet. bitte gebt mir definitv die zu-oder absage wegen der zimmer, sonst muss ich die stornieren. eines lasse ich für treeman und sebs, was ist mit medc17 und milanl und seinem kumpel?



Wir haben uns auch angemeldet und haben Interesse am Zimmer. Vielen dank für die Reservierung.
Leider verfolgen mich die Verletzungen in der letzten Zeit schon ein bisschen zu oft. Ich hoffe dass ich die B-Strecke schaffe.

Schade,dass du nicht mitkommst.


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Juni 2010)

@treeman, medc17 und milanl: auf wen soll ich die zimmer ummelden?


----------



## Treeman (17. Juni 2010)

@ JJ Hey! Danke schon mal für's Organisieren! 
Ich biet mich gern an, d.h. die Zimmer auf: 
Hannes Baumgarten; Tel 0162 468 37 54

Bis bald, lefthanded
H


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Juni 2010)

@treeman: alles klar, das stephaneum ist informiert, unterkunft dieselbe wie letztes jahr, also 150m vom start weg, denkt dran, kein frühstück in der unterkunft. nehmt euch also genug zu futtern mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Treeman (17. Juni 2010)

@JJ: Dankeschön! Richtig gut, dass das so einfach geklappt hat!
Werd zwar von August bis Mai in den Staaten sein, aber das Radl
geht mit und so kann man sich sicher bei der SKGT '11 wieder gemeinsam
wehtun?!

Herzlichst
H


----------



## kupfermark (17. Juni 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @skgt10-fahrer: ich werde dieses jahr nicht mitfahren können, die zimmer sind aber für euch reserviert. treeman und sebs haben sich schon angemeldet. bitte gebt mir definitv die zu-oder absage wegen der zimmer, sonst muss ich die stornieren. eines lasse ich für treeman und sebs, was ist mit medc17 und milanl und seinem kumpel?



Hier meine definitive ABSAGE für Goisern! Nächstes Jahr vielleicht wieder, falls es mal wieder ein Bike-freundlicheres erstes HJ gibt.

Frühstück gibts morgens auch  noch am Start im Zelt!


----------



## chickenway-user (17. Juni 2010)

Treeman schrieb:


> @JJ: Dankeschön! Richtig gut, dass das so einfach geklappt hat!
> Werd zwar von August bis Mai in den Staaten sein, aber das Radl
> geht mit und so kann man sich sicher bei der SKGT '11 wieder gemeinsam
> wehtun?!
> ...



Wo in den Staaten wirst du sein?


DJT und ich werden am Samstag wohl ein bisschen durch die Gegend rollen. Details weiss ich noch nich so genau. Will noch wer mit?


----------



## wurmspecht (18. Juni 2010)

MilanL schrieb:


> Leider verfolgen mich die Verletzungen in der letzten Zeit schon ein bisschen zu oft.



Wo klemmt es denn? Ist es wieder der Rücken? 
Gute Besserung! 

@DJT und cwu: was wollt Ihr denn machen?


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Juni 2010)

das mistwetter macht mich langsam fertig, schon eine woche nicht mehr auf dem bock.. jetzt reichts langsam mit dem piss.


----------



## frogmatic (18. Juni 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> das mistwetter macht mich langsam fertig, schon eine woche nicht mehr auf dem bock.. jetzt reichts langsam mit dem piss.



Ich könnte dir für heute abend eine Mitfahrgelegenheit UL-Mittelhessen vermitteln - laut neuester Prognose bleibts bei uns am WE trocken, und die morgige Ausfahrt ist auch schon geplant.

Und wahrscheinlich willst du gar nicht genau wissen, wie wir den sonnigen Donnerstagabend bis zum letzten Fitzelchen Tageslicht, sprich 22:30, ausgekostet haben 

Bei euch ist es echt elend derzeit, an Fronleichnam hatte ich auch das Vergnügen, an der Iller entlang rain-jogging zu praktizieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (18. Juni 2010)

Fußball ist gut zum Bilder bearbeiten... 




*Hebbe am ersten Tag*




Tag 2, der Jürgen auf dem DH nach Chur




Und weil's so schön ist gleich nochmal...




Martin ebenfalls aufm DH




Tag 3, der Highlight-Tag!!! Jürgen wärmt sich mit nem Bachgap auf




Hebbe springt auch - der Knochen hält




Jens macht den unteren Bachgap (pics by Sebastian)...
...und das ganze nochmal aus anderer Perspektive (pics by Martin).


----------



## kupfermark (18. Juni 2010)

Coole Pics! Wußte gar nicht, daß Ihr alle eure Doppelgänger dabei hattet! 

Ich bin grad eingeschlafen in der 2ten Halbzeit. 
Wg biken gehts mir ähnlich wie jj. Kein Bock mehr auf Regen und Matsch, bin in den letzten 6 Wochen genau 3 mal biken gewesen..


----------



## MilanL (18. Juni 2010)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Wo klemmt es denn? Ist es wieder der Rücken?
> Gute Besserung!


Danke nein der Rücken ist OK. Am Samstag haben wir die "All Star-Trails-Runde" gefahren und hab keinen Kratzer abgekriegt. Am Sonntag wollten wir nur eine kurze Tour machen und mich hat's am Anfag des Gasman trails hingeschmissen. Ich hab mir den Daumen abgeknickt. Der war angeschwollen , aber jetzt ist schon besser...ich hoffe am Sonntag kann ich wieder den Lenker halten

@lenzerheidebiker: sehr schoene Bilder


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Juni 2010)

@aitschie: geile bilder, das von dir ohne hinterrad sieht witzig aus. btw, was fährt der seb denn da für ein grünes bike? dachte, der hat sein stevens enduro.


----------



## DJT (18. Juni 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @aitschie: geile bilder, das von dir ohne hinterrad sieht witzig aus. btw, was fährt der seb denn da für ein grünes bike? dachte, der hat sein stevens enduro.



@Aitschie: 

@jj: Das mit Seb's Bike ist ne lange Story. Kurz gesagt, es fuhr sich etwa so wie's auf Aitschies Bild aussieht. Drum hat er sich an dem Samstag ein Bullit geliehen

@cwu: Wenn ich den Wetterbericht für morgen so anschaue: Sollen wir wirklich?


----------



## chickenway-user (18. Juni 2010)

Chick is da Password!

Ähh, of course we are going manana. We have doch hard nuts. 
No we don´t. Even a Mädel will join uns. And I guess she doesn´t have any balls... 
Did you see the dents in Jens Oberrohr? Are they made by balls of steel?


So, ähh, ja, ich bin schon wieder angeheitert, und hab keinen Plan. Ich sage einfach mal 11. Oben auf dem Eselsberg, Parkplatz von der Hochschule (FH, nicht Uni.)

Ich sollt aufhören vor dem Essen zu saufen...


----------



## Aitschie (18. Juni 2010)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Chick is da Password!
> 
> Ähh, of course we are going manana. We have doch hard nuts.
> No we don´t. Even a Mädel will join uns. And I guess she doesn´t have any balls...
> Did you see the dents in Jens Oberrohr? Are they made by balls of steel



Man man Julian, Saufen ist keine Lösung gegen das Spiel der Deutschen..... 

@jj: Seb hat den Mavic LRS, die haben einen neu entwickelten Freilauf. Der machte im Winter/Frühjahr Probleme, hat sich aber in den letzten Wochen "beruhigt". Repariert hat er ihn aber nicht.... tja, und in Lenzerheide hat er die Quittung bekommen. Immer wieder blockierte der Freilauf an einer bestimmten Position, Konsequenz: Kette beginnt zu hüpfen und droht zwischen die Speichen zu kommen. (dadurch hat er am 3.Tag bereits eine Speiche geopfert, bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten nicht ungefährlich...). Naja, und weil er noch Garantie auf den LRS hat, wollte Seb nicht mit einer Reparatur experimentieren und hat sich für den Samstag ein total schlechtes und eig. zu kleines Santa Cruz Bullit geliehen.
MERKE: Wenn Defekt/Schaden sofort reparieren, sonst machts irgendwann tierisch Ärger (er war einfach im Winter zu faul ) Immerhin weiß er jetzt wieder was er am Stevens hat


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Juni 2010)

@aitschie: ähh, blöde frage, aber warum hat er sich nicht einfach ein hinterrad geliehen?


----------



## wurmspecht (19. Juni 2010)

DJT schrieb:


> @cwu: Wenn ich den Wetterbericht für morgen so anschaue: Sollen wir wirklich?



Na, dann viel Spaß, bin die letzten Tage oft genug nass geworden


----------



## MissPinky (20. Juni 2010)

Hi!
Bin wieder mal in Ulm..
Fährt einer von Euch abends?
Ich hänge bis 18h in der Uni fest und würde dann gerne 2-4h MTB´n.
Grüßle, Lotte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dechfrax (20. Juni 2010)

MissPinky schrieb:


> Hi!
> Bin wieder mal in Ulm..
> Fährt einer von Euch abends?
> Ich hänge bis 18h in der Uni fest und würde dann gerne 2-4h MTB´n.
> Grüßle, Lotte


Wie wär's mit einem klassischen Niteride am Mittwoch? Das Wetter soll bis dahin ja wieder erträglicher werden ....

Ich würde generell am Mittwoch Überstunden absetzen und den ganzen Tag über eine grössere Runde drehen. Hat jemand Bock mitzukommen?


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (20. Juni 2010)

medc17 schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit einem klassischen Niteride am Mittwoch? Das Wetter soll bis dahin ja wieder erträglicher werden ....


...können wir gerne ins Auge fassen....aber bist du auch ein Fussballmuffel, denn am Mi spielen doch Jogi`s-Jungs?


----------



## junkyjerk (20. Juni 2010)

mittwoch ne runde zu drehen hört sich gut an. 18uhr los und dann ne verlängerte lautertalrunde, dann sind wir auch pünktlich gegen 20:30uhr wieder zum anpfiff daheim.


----------



## Flow-Rida (20. Juni 2010)

medc17 schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit einem klassischen Niteride am Mittwoch? Das Wetter soll bis dahin ja wieder erträglicher werden ....
> 
> Ich würde generell am Mittwoch Überstunden absetzen und den ganzen Tag über eine grössere Runde drehen. Hat jemand Bock mitzukommen?



Wann willst du los, wie lange und wo? Hätte Zeit und Lust.


----------



## frogmatic (20. Juni 2010)

MissPinky schrieb:


> Hi!
> Bin wieder mal in Ulm..
> Fährt einer von Euch abends?
> Ich hänge bis 18h in der Uni fest und würde dann gerne 2-4h MTB´n.
> Grüßle, Lotte



Mainhatten?

Bist du Hessenschwäbin?


----------



## bax75 (21. Juni 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> mittwoch ne runde zu drehen hört sich gut an. 18uhr los und dann ne verlängerte lautertalrunde, dann sind wir auch pünktlich gegen 20:30uhr wieder zum anpfiff daheim.



Das klint doch mal sehr brauchbar! Dafür wäre ich auch zu begeistern. Treffpunkt am Bhf Herrlingen oder an der Litfaßsäule?


----------



## junkyjerk (21. Juni 2010)

litfassäule würd ich sagen, welche zeit?


----------



## bax75 (21. Juni 2010)

18Uhr ist OK für mich
Also Litfaßsäule.


----------



## MissPinky (21. Juni 2010)

Mittwoch bin ich leider wieder aufm Weg --> Frankfurt :-(
Fährt morgen Abend jemand mit mir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dechfrax (21. Juni 2010)

Haibike-Racer schrieb:


> Wann willst du los, wie lange und wo? Hätte Zeit und Lust.


Abflug gegen 9:00 oder 10:00 und dann so 5-6h fahren. Ich wollte übers Hochsträss hinter nach Blaubeuren, dort alles abgrasen, was ich kenne, Y-Trail zurück und anschliessend noch Lautertal.


----------



## Flow-Rida (21. Juni 2010)

medc17 schrieb:


> Abflug gegen 9:00 oder 10:00 und dann so 5-6h fahren. Ich wollte übers Hochsträss hinter nach Blaubeuren, dort alles abgrasen, was ich kenne, Y-Trail zurück und anschliessend noch Lautertal.



Hört sich gut an. 10:00 Uhr wär mir lieber, muss morgens noch schnell was erledigen. Wo möchtest du starten?


----------



## dechfrax (22. Juni 2010)

Haibike-Racer schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an. 10:00 Uhr wär mir lieber, muss morgens noch schnell was erledigen. Wo möchtest du starten?


Söflingen, am drehenden Wasserrad Nähe Klosterhof (neben Spielplatz und Sporthalle).


----------



## frogmatic (23. Juni 2010)

frogmatic schrieb:


> junkyjerk schrieb:
> 
> 
> > das mistwetter macht mich langsam fertig, schon eine woche nicht mehr auf dem bock.. jetzt reichts langsam mit dem piss.
> ...



Wie ich hörte wirds ja jetzt besser.

Unsere Quoten-Schwäbin* konnte sich auf jeden Fall vor lauter Spaß und Sonne kaum einkriegen:



​*sie fährt übrigens öfter UL-GI am Wochenende


----------



## bax75 (23. Juni 2010)

Also nachher 18Uhr an der Litfaßsäule am Ortseingang Blaustein. Bisher an Board:

junkyjerk, bax75, medc17?, schlusslicht_ul?

Sonst noch Kurzentschlossene mit denen wir rechnen können?


----------



## enforce (25. Juni 2010)

fährt am Sonntag jemand den albextrem? hab noch platz im auto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dechfrax (26. Juni 2010)

enforce schrieb:


> fährt am Sonntag jemand den albextrem? hab noch platz im auto.


Hm, ich fahre auch, bin aber selber Taxi. Hätte auch noch einen Platz im Auto und auf dem Fahrradträger frei ...


----------



## Aitschie (28. Juni 2010)

@ Julian: Danke, dass einer deiner Team-Kollegen in München auf der letzten Runde sein 4him-Trikot anhatte! Am Ende war ich völlig am Ende und gekocht, als der aber an mir vorbei ist hab ich den Entschluß gefasst an ihm dranzubleiben und er hat mich die gesamte Runde durchgezogen. Er hat dadurch erheblich dazu beitragen, dass wir unseren 5.Platz nach Hause fahren konnten! Leider kann ich dir nicht sagen, wer's war, ich weiß nur noch, es war ein 4er Team und der Kollege hatte die Endnummer 04.... Meinen herzlichsten Dank an den Unbekannten!!!!!!!

Bericht zum Rennen kommt die Tage, zusammen mit paar super Sportografen-Aufnahmen.


----------



## Jo_shi (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
Würde gern morgen Di. 29.06. zwischen 17:30 und 18:00 Uhr Richtung Blaubeuren über den Y-Trail aufbrechen. Bin aber auch für andere Alternativen zu haben. Tour soll so 2,5 Stunden gehen, da ich um 20:30 Uhr wieder zurück sein muss (kein Fussball ). Wer hat Lust mit zu kommen?

P.S. Welche Litfasssäule in Blaustein ist eigentlich für die Tourenverabredung immer gemeint?

Gruß Jo_shi


----------



## axx (29. Juni 2010)

Lust hätte ich heut Abend schon auf eine Runde, ich kann aber noch nicht sagen ob's mir zeitlich reicht. Die Litfasssäule steht (von Ulm kommend) am Ortseingang von Blaustein links.


----------



## Jo_shi (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo axx,

Ich würde dann um 18:00 Uhr an der Litfassäule sein, hoffe dass es dir dann zeitl. langt. Habe nochmal einen Link angefügt wo ich dann denke, dass die besagte Säule ist.

http://www.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UT...77f9d618fb88&z=19&iwloc=00048a282b14485322eaa

Gruß Jo_shi


----------



## axx (29. Juni 2010)

Ok, Säule und Uhrzeit passt, bis später!
Kommt sonst noch jemand?

btw, hatte mich schon gefreut neben meiner neuen Wohnung einen Bikeladen zu haben. Gestern war ich dann mal dort und wollte ein Ersatzteil kaufen, da wurde ich erstmal gefragt wo ich mein Rad herhabe, und als ich Jehle gesagt hab, wurde ich an diesen verwiesen und bekam nix verkauft... so ein Laden sollte auch besser das "Service" aus seinem Namen streichen...


----------



## Infernal_Death (29. Juni 2010)

axx schrieb:


> btw, hatte mich schon gefreut neben meiner neuen Wohnung einen Bikeladen zu haben. Gestern war ich dann mal dort und wollte ein Ersatzteil kaufen, da wurde ich erstmal gefragt wo ich mein Rad herhabe, und als ich Jehle gesagt hab, wurde ich an diesen verwiesen und bekam nix verkauft... so ein Laden sollte auch besser das "Service" aus seinem Namen streichen...



Das ist ja noch besser als dieser Radladen am Karlsplatz. Hab denen mal ne Email geschrieben,das ich hier Hope Pro 2 Naben habe und diese gerne eingespeicht bekommen will. Als Antwort gabs recht kurz zurück, das nur eigene Laufradkomponenten eingespeichert werden.
Das heißt soviel wie das der Laden nicht nur an dem einspeichen sondern auch an den Teilen verdienen will.
Naja da werd ich auch in Zukunft nix kaufen.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Laden, der scheint so gut zu laufen das man auf neue Kundschaft wohl verzichten kann.

Flo


----------



## Pablo P. (29. Juni 2010)

axx schrieb:


> Ok, Säule und Uhrzeit passt, bis später!
> Kommt sonst noch jemand?
> 
> btw, hatte mich schon gefreut neben meiner neuen Wohnung einen Bikeladen zu haben. Gestern war ich dann mal dort und wollte ein Ersatzteil kaufen, da wurde ich erstmal gefragt wo ich mein Rad herhabe, und als ich Jehle gesagt hab, wurde ich an diesen verwiesen und bekam nix verkauft... so ein Laden sollte auch besser das "Service" aus seinem Namen streichen...



Wo wohnst Du denn? (Interessiert ja durchaus, so ein Geschäftsgebahren...)


----------



## junkyjerk (29. Juni 2010)

Infernal_Death schrieb:


> Das ist ja noch besser als dieser Radladen am Karlsplatz. Hab denen mal ne Email geschrieben,das ich hier Hope Pro 2 Naben habe und diese gerne eingespeicht bekommen will. Als Antwort gabs recht kurz zurück, das nur eigene Laufradkomponenten eingespeichert werden.
> Das heißt soviel wie das der Laden nicht nur an dem einspeichen sondern auch an den Teilen verdienen will.
> Naja da werd ich auch in Zukunft nix kaufen.
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Laden, der scheint so gut zu laufen das man auf neue Kundschaft wohl verzichten kann.
> ...



hi flo,

geh zum bikeline, da musst du allerdings ein wenig wartezeiten in kauf nehmen, aber der helle macht seinen job wirklich super, hab grad erst meinen ex1750 mit neuen felgen einspeichen lassen.


----------



## dechfrax (29. Juni 2010)

axx schrieb:


> btw, hatte mich schon gefreut neben meiner neuen Wohnung einen Bikeladen zu haben. Gestern war ich dann mal dort und wollte ein Ersatzteil kaufen, da wurde ich erstmal gefragt wo ich mein Rad herhabe, und als ich Jehle gesagt hab, wurde ich an diesen verwiesen und bekam nix verkauft... so ein Laden sollte auch besser das "Service" aus seinem Namen streichen...


Lass mich raten: der Stevens-Händler in Söflingen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (29. Juni 2010)

hey leute, was ist los mit euren müden hintern? wetter ist bombe, also rauf aufs rad... morgen radeln?


----------



## axx (29. Juni 2010)

Hm, war heute schon mit Jo_shi eine Runde unterwegs... morgen gleich wieder Biken? Naja, warum eigentlich nicht


----------



## kupfermark (29. Juni 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> hey leute, was ist los mit euren müden hintern? wetter ist bombe, also rauf aufs rad... morgen radeln?



War heut im Freibad, war auch schön. Morgen biken passt!

Gr KM


----------



## wurmspecht (30. Juni 2010)

Ich hab heut frei, werde tagsüber eine Runde drehen, viel Spaß Euch heute Abend


----------



## dechfrax (30. Juni 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> hey leute, was ist los mit euren müden hintern


Nicht der Hintern, die Beine sind müde! Der Hintern brennt bloss ein bisschen ... 



junkyjerk schrieb:


> wetter ist bombe,


Stimmt, wenn schon in den Tagesthemen der ARD eine Unwetterwarnung für den Alb-Donau-Kreis verkündet wird 



junkyjerk schrieb:


> morgen radeln?


Gerne! Wann und wo treffen?


----------



## junkyjerk (30. Juni 2010)

medc17 schrieb:


> Gerne! Wann und wo treffen?



18:30uhr litfassäule?


----------



## Infernal_Death (30. Juni 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> hi flo,
> 
> geh zum bikeline, da musst du allerdings ein wenig wartezeiten in kauf nehmen, aber der helle macht seinen job wirklich super, hab grad erst meinen ex1750 mit neuen felgen einspeichen lassen.



Hey danke für den Tip. Die Anfrage hab ich allerdings schon letztes Jahr gestellt, Laufräder wurden dann von Jehle eingespeicht.
Aber immer gut zu wissen, wo man sonst noch mit solchen Sachen hingehen kann.

Gruß

Flo


----------



## kupfermark (30. Juni 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> 18:30uhr litfassäule?



OK! 

Mountainbiker sind übrigens nicht die einzigen, die ab und zu von Waldarbeitern angemeckert werden:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c67D3pha0jU&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Faulenzer[/nomedia]


----------



## MilanL (30. Juni 2010)

vielleicht wir treffen uns auf den Trails...ich werde noch vor 17.00 starten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dechfrax (30. Juni 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> 18:30uhr litfassäule?


Tut mir leid, ich muss mich ausklinken. Ich komme nicht vor 18:30 aus dem Büro ...


----------



## scout (1. Juli 2010)

medc17 schrieb:


> Lass mich raten: der Stevens-Händler in Söflingen?



ich würde sagen, der Stevens-Händler in Blaustein ...


----------



## wurmspecht (1. Juli 2010)

Wie wäre es denn, das Wetter am Samstag im Allgäu auszukosten? Hat jemand Lust und Zeit?


----------



## junkyjerk (1. Juli 2010)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn, das Wetter am Samstag im Allgäu auszukosten? Hat jemand Lust und Zeit?



erde an wurmspecht: samstag spielt wer bei der wm? rischtisch.... 

ich würde sonntag bevorzugen.


----------



## dechfrax (1. Juli 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> erde an wurmspecht: samstag spielt wer bei der wm? rischtisch....


Ein Grund mehr, am Samstag zu biken, dann sind die Wanderer zu Hause.


----------



## axx (1. Juli 2010)

Mir wäre Sonntag eigentlich auch sehr viel lieber. Allerdings ist für Samstag bestes Wetter und für Sonntag Regen angekündigt. Aber vielleicht ändert sich das ja noch...

Folgende Tourideen hätte ich:

entweder von der Fellhornbahn oder vom Kleinwalsertal zur Kanzelwand hinauf, und dann über die Kuhgehrenalpe ins KWT, so ähnlich wie hier Tag1. Falls das etwas zu wenig ist, kann man ja noch eine Kleinigkeit dranhängen, z.B. hoch zur Stutzalpe, oder irgendwas Experimentelles
oder die Enzianrunde, hat allerdings am Schrofenpass und Starzeljoch ein paar Tragepassagen, und im Lechtal ein ziemliches Stück Asphalt. Ist konditionell auch etwas heftig...
Widderstein-Umrundung: völlige Spinnerei mit 700hm Fussmarsch. Landschaftlich bestimmt toll.

Bin aber auch für andere Vorschläge zu begeistern.

Grüße,
Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (2. Juli 2010)

Hm, Sonntag kann ich nicht, da hab ich Wahldienst , zumal das Wetter echt besser sein soll als am Sonntag und das Wanderargument von medc17 ist auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen.  

Gibt es noch Nichtfußballinteressierte für den Samstag? Ich könnte mal heute Nachmittag nach Touren schauen.


----------



## enforce (2. Juli 2010)

ich bin definitiv mit dabei. egal ob Sa oder So.


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Juli 2010)

@axx: die tour tag 1 kuhgehrenalpe hört sich von der beschreibung im pdf super an, das wäre mein favorit. findest du das oder hast du da nen gps-track? auch anschliessend noch richtung stutzalpe und walmendinger horn hoch wäre super, der trail da runter mit seinen northshoreelementen ist auch nicht zu verachten. guckst du hier:

















sonntag wäre mir am liebsten, samstag ist fuppes gucken dran. wetter soll ja erst am abend mies werden. mittag rum siehts doch noch gut aus.

@enforce: freut mich sehr, dich dabei zu haben.


----------



## wurmspecht (2. Juli 2010)

Woah, dann viel Spaß am Sonntag. Und macht schön viele Bilder!

Sofern sich jemand für Samstag findet, hätte ich den Vorschlag, zwischen Bolsterlang und Immenstadt mindestens 2 Trails zu testen, im Winter sahen die ganz gut aus, da war ich allerdings mit Schneeschuhen unterwegs. Bin aber auch für andere Sachen offen.

Wenn morgen noch jemand mitwill, sagt bitte Bescheid, dann würde ich morgen früh zum 7.00 Uhr Zug nach Ulm kommen, ansonsten starte ich direkt von hier gen Süden.


----------



## axx (2. Juli 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wetter soll ja erst am abend mies werden. mittag rum siehts doch noch gut aus



Also ich weiss ja nicht wo du guckst, aber meteomedia und wetter.com sagen schon für vormittags Regen voraus 
Das ist mir zu heikel, ich werd doch morgen schon mit wurmspecht ins Allgäu aufbrechen. Treffpunkt ist 6:45 Bhf Nebeneingang. Was wir genau fahren, entscheiden wir dann unterwegs.

@jj, enforce: falls ihr am So. fahren wollt, kann ich euch morgen abend noch den Kuhgehrenalpe-Track erklären oder kurz zusammenklicken. Der NS-Trail sieht hübsch aus, wo ist der denn genau?


----------



## dechfrax (2. Juli 2010)

axx schrieb:


> Das ist mir zu heikel, ich werd doch morgen schon mit wurmspecht ins Allgäu aufbrechen. Treffpunkt ist 6:45 Bhf Nebeneingang. Was wir genau fahren, entscheiden wir dann unterwegs.


Euch viel Spass, geniesst das Wetter. 
Ich bin erst mal ausser Gefecht gesetzt, nachdem ich heute durch einen Stock im Vorderrad über den Lenker abgegangen bin.


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Juli 2010)

axx schrieb:


> ...wetter.com sagen schon für vormittags Regen voraus



wetter.com sagt nur leichten regen von 6-11uhr voraus, von 11-17uhr wolkig und dann wieder regen, also doch eigentlich nicht schlecht.



axx schrieb:


> @jj, enforce: falls ihr am So. fahren wollt, kann ich euch morgen abend noch den Kuhgehrenalpe-Track erklären oder kurz zusammenklicken. Der NS-Trail sieht hübsch aus, wo ist der denn genau?



ja bitte klick mal zusammen das ding, navi nehm ich dann mit.

@enforce: eventuell nimmt uns der carsten schymik mit ins montafon, die gehen am sonntag auch in die berge im vorarlberg, wenn man hier schon so schmächlich im stich gelassen wird, muss man halt sehen, wo man bleibt und wo man sich anschliesst. ;D


----------



## enforce (3. Juli 2010)

@wurmspecht&axx:  bin morgen, ähh heute auch am start. tel-nummer per pn, falls sich was ändert.

@jj: auch gut, dann lern ich den schymik auch mal kennen. Berichte dann allen anderen wer hier der "real trailking of alb" ist


----------



## wurmspecht (3. Juli 2010)

medc17 schrieb:


> Euch viel Spass, geniesst das Wetter.
> Ich bin erst mal ausser Gefecht gesetzt, nachdem ich heute durch einen Stock im Vorderrad über den Lenker abgegangen bin.



Oh, und was ist Dir passiert? Gute Besserung.

@jj: schade, aber trotzdem viel Spaß mit schymik.

Au ja, passt alles um 6.45 Uhr, ich besorge also 3 Radtickets und das Bayernticket, bis nachher


----------



## DJT (3. Juli 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ... eventuell nimmt uns der carsten schymik mit ins montafon



Oh Montafon, da wär ich auch gern dabei! 
Aber ich hab leider noch arge nachwehen von der Trailtrophy 
Viel Spaß!

@med: Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (3. Juli 2010)

@enforce: morgen gehts richtig früh los, so gegen 5uhr komm ich dich holen, dann ab auf die a7, carsten schymik auflesen und dann ab nach bregenz. dort treffen mit dave (trailhunter.de) und ab in die berge. freu mich...


----------



## HypnoKröte (3. Juli 2010)

Hat mir jmd grad m Jörg seine Nummer parat ?


----------



## axx (3. Juli 2010)

Ich wünsch euch morgen viel Spass! Hoffentlich habt ihr Glück mit dem Wetter.
Wir hatten heut einen tollen Tag


----------



## wurmspecht (4. Juli 2010)

Oh ja, war eine sehr schöne Runde!!!


----------



## Jo_shi (4. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

schade, dass ich das ganze Wochenende nicht da war und an keiner eurer Touren teilnehmen konnte. Wie sieht es denn bei euch diese Woche Dienstag 13.07. aus. Habe diese Woche auch keinen Zeitdruck wegen 20:30 Uhr wieder daheim sein. Aufbrechen wollt ich gegen 18:30 Uhr. Wetter soll ja nach Regen am Vormittag Abends wieder gut sein. 

Und dann suche ich für Samstag 10.07. noch ein paar Unternehmungslustige für etwas größeres evtl. auch im Allgäu etc. Da ich selbst dort noch keine Touren gefahren bin, bin ich für alles offen. 

Gruß Jo_shi


----------



## axx (5. Juli 2010)

Hier noch ein paar Fotos von gestern:

















Wie wars heut im Montafon?


----------



## dechfrax (5. Juli 2010)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Oh, und was ist Dir passiert? Gute Besserung.





DJT schrieb:


> @med: Gute Besserung


Danke, danke!
Hab mir das Handgelenk verstaucht, geprellt, irgendsowas. Gottseidank nicht gebrochen, sonst wäre die Saison gelaufen ....


----------



## kupfermark (5. Juli 2010)

Hübsche Bilder- hat Susi echt nix zu essen gekriegt?? Die Arme...

Ich dreh jetzt noch ne Feierabend-Runde. Bin um 18:30 am Bhf Herrlingen. Noch jemand Lust?


----------



## Aitschie (5. Juli 2010)

DJT schrieb:


> Aber ich hab leider noch arge nachwehen von der Trailtrophy



Sehr diplomatisch ausgedrückt.... 



axx schrieb:


> Ich wünsch euch morgen viel Spass! Hoffentlich habt ihr Glück mit dem Wetter.
> Wir hatten heut einen tollen Tag



Wie seid's ihr denn ab der Kanzelwand gefahren? Runter zur Kuhgehrenalpe und die Wiesalpe? Falls ja: ist der Trail immer noch so schön flowig? Bin den 2007 mal runter, da war's ein schöner Trail... Seid ihr dann weiter auf die Stutzalpe? Der Hüttenwirt ist übrigens auch ein sehr guter MTBler... und einen Käse gibt's da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (5. Juli 2010)

@jo_shi: Lust hätt ich morgen schon, ich weiss aber noch nicht, ob ich's rechtzeitig aus dem Büro schaffe

@enforce: auf dem Foto das Carsten im Hochtouren-Thread gepostet hat guckst du aber arg gequält


----------



## enforce (5. Juli 2010)

nöö nöö, 800hm bike tragen macht mir doch nichts... . da hab ich nur schnee in den stiefel bekommen....
An dem Schneefeld musst auf dem heimweg übrigens Carstens Bremse und Jörgs Schaltung dran glauben.


----------



## wurmspecht (6. Juli 2010)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Hübsche Bilder- hat Susi echt nix zu essen gekriegt?? Die Arme...



Doch, doch, und ich hab auch niemanden gebissen .

Was macht Ihr denn? DJT hat sich noch ne Schulterprellung eingefangen, medc17 ein kaputtes Handgelenk, MilanL hat einen kaputten Daumen...wird jetzt aus dem utt der uit (ulmer invaliden thread)? Der Sommer fängt doch erst an...


----------



## Jo_shi (6. Juli 2010)

@enforce
Wie darf man sich dann den Rückweg ohne SChaltung und Bremse vorstellen?

@axx
Wir könntne heute abend ja auch ein bisserl später fahren. Gibst einfach noch bescheid.

Gruß Jo_shi


----------



## junkyjerk (6. Juli 2010)

so, dann will ich mal einen kleinen erfahrungsbericht meiner bikebergsteiger-premiere abgeben. insgesamt 1200hm aufstieg, davon 200hm gefahren, der rest getragen oder geschoben.

viel spass beim anschauen der bilder.

der blick aufs objekt der begierde





nochmal kräfte sammeln nach den ersten gefahrenen 200hm





dann gehts los mit der plackerei





wenig interessierte zuschauer





im zweifel immer wohin? richtig. bergauf!





ab und zu wurde es steil





schnee gabs auch





schöne ausblicke ins tal





dann die erste pause auf den gamsböden





ohne mampf...





...kein kampf





gleich gehts weiter, nur noch 200hm bis zur göppinger hütte





ankunft göppinger hütte und was fällt auf? richtig. 5x liteville 301





was will uns das schild sagen? "warnung! alpiner steig. alpine erfahrung, trittsicherheit und schwindelfreiheit erforderlich". haben wir (?)





also weiter über schnee und geröll





irgendwann ist ende gelände





abfahren steht auf dem programm





enge kehren





hohe absätze










mal ziemlich ruppig...





...und mal ein wenig flacher...





zwischendrin wieder tragen...





...an einigen steileren und engen passagen...





...aber immer spass in den backen...





...und dave zaubert noch ein wenig





der trail windet sich gen tal...





...in engen kehren...





...mal flacher...





...mal steiler...





...aber immer schön eng und mit guter aussicht






was hab ich gelernt?

1. gute bergschuhe sind das a und o, denn meine haben bei dieser tour aufgrund ihres alters (>12jahre) das zeitliche gesegnet, die sohle hat sich an beiden schuhen komplett abgelöst, sodass ich fast die komplette abfahrt auf der innensohle fahren musste und plastik hat auf den pedalpins nicht sooo den grip.

2. umsetzen am abgrund kann aua machen, wenn man das gleichgewicht verliert und den hang runterpurzelt und fast den weiter unten fahrenden enforce noch abräumt.

3. schneefelder sollten bergab nach möglichkeit langsam und kontrolliert gekreuzt werden, auch hinschmeissen bringt keinen bedeutenden geschwindigkeitsabbau. das musste auch carsten erfahren, der sich dabei seine hintere bremsleitung rausgerissen hat, als er sich um einen felsen gewickelt hat. ich bin dummerweise auch noch in ihn hineingerauscht, pedalpins auf wade macht auch kurz aua. 

fazit: wann gehts wieder in die berge? es war einfach nur geil. 

danke dave, immerdraussen und carsten für diese besondere erfahrung.


----------



## Jo_shi (6. Juli 2010)

Schöne Beschreibung und geniale Bilder. Muss echt zusehen, dass ich mir ein richtiges MTB kaufe und mal von dem Hardtail und Leichtgewichtsfetisch wegkomme. 

Gruß Jo_shi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (6. Juli 2010)

@jj: grandiose Fotos, danke für den tollen Bericht 

@jo_shi: hab gesehen dass du angerufen hast, da hing ich noch in einer Besprechung, sorry


----------



## Jo_shi (7. Juli 2010)

@axx
Ja hatte noch versucht dich anzurufen, weil ich selbst auch noch unterwegs war und nicht ins Forum schauen konnte. Bin dann auch erst gegen 19:00 Uhr los gekommen.

@all
Wie sieht denn das bei euch mit Samstag aus mit einer Tour in den Bergen?


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Juli 2010)

carsten hatte vom sulzfluh geschwärmt, ist allerdings ne bikebergsteigertour. mehr als 1000hm hochtragen, dafür dann 2000hm feinster singletrail durchgängig fahrbar. enforce hat bestimmt auch lust auf sowas.


----------



## Aitschie (7. Juli 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> carsten hatte vom sulzfluh geschwärmt



Hah, jetzt weiß ich, woher ich die kenn! Da ging mein 2009 geplanter und dann ins Wasser gefallener AX drüber (oder genauer: westlich daneben übers Drusentor). Habt ihr schon ne Idee, wie ihr da hochkommen und dann wieder runter wollt? Nach nem Blick auf die Karte gäb's da mehrere (kartisch recht interessante) Alternativen....


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (7. Juli 2010)

@all: War eigentlich jemand schon auf dem Osterfeldkopf in GaPa? Demnächst  möchte in das Gebiet erkunden, den unter anderem hat dort eine neue  seeeeehr interessante Aussichtsplattform eröffnet: *Alpspix *(link:  http://www.zugspitze.de/de/aktuell/n...ail.htm?id=161). Könnte sich jemand für nächsten Mittwoch dafür begeistern? 

@jj: Wo ist "Sulzfluh"? Wie lauten die sonstigen Rahmenbedingungen -> Abfahrtzeit, ...und eine Alternative zu Tragen gibt es nicht??  

@all: Wie sieht es morgen Nachmittag mit einer Feierabendrunde aus?


----------



## Jo_shi (8. Juli 2010)

Hier sind mal zwei Links die ich zur Sulzfluh gefunden habe:

http://tourenspuren.at/Members/Julius/sulzfluh
http://www.hoehenrausch.de/berge/sulzfluh/index.php

Für dieses Alpspix kann ich mich nicht wirklich begeistern. Da sind doch bestimmt zur Zeit die Massen an Touristen oben.

Gruß Jo_shi


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Juli 2010)

@jo_shi: diese bikebergsteigerei brauchst du mit deinem hardtail leider garnicht erst anfangen, die abfahrten sind meist derart verblockt, dass ich mit meinen 160mm schon ziemlich am anschlag war. klar, das hardtail ist leicht und einfach hochzutragen, aber glaub mir eines, du wirst es auch wieder vom berg runtertragen.

@wochenendebiker: sulzfluh war nur ein gedanke, bin auch für was anderes zu haben, mein vorderrad ist hoffentlich freitag wieder da.. (kugellagertausch)


----------



## Jo_shi (8. Juli 2010)

@jj Danke für die Rückmeldung. Ich wäre da auch nicht mitgegangen. Würde nur gern mal ne Tour mit euch mitmachen!

Vielleicht findet sich ja noch was, wo auch fahrbar ist. Gegen Schiebestücke habe ich prinzipiell aber nichts.

Vielleicht geht sowas hier, hört sich zumindest von der Beschreibung ganz nett an: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.5403.html

Gruß Jo_shi


----------



## Treeman (8. Juli 2010)

So, da meld ich mich mal wieder aus meinem "MTB Sommerschlaf".
Ich schreib wegen der SKGT. JJ hatte die Zimmer in Goisern auf 
mich umgebucht, d.h. dort gibt es 2 mal 4 Betten für Freitag auf Samstag und
 Samstag auf Sonntag. Um Missverständnisse vor Ort zu vermeiden dacht ich,
ich frag nochmal in die Runde, wer denn nun
zur Trophy fährt und sich mit JJ schon ein Bett gesichert hatte.
Meldet euch doch kurz, gern auch per PN und euch dann eine erfolgreiche letzte
Vorbereitung!
Hannes


----------



## Jo_shi (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Für morgen findet sich wohl jetzt keine Gruppe für die Berge oder?

Ich würde dann einfach eine größere Runde Richtung Blaubeuren unternehmen mit Günzelburg und Küssende Sau; Hin und Rückfahrt über Y-Trail und den Rückweg anschließend noch übers Lautertal. Weitere Varianten wären willkommen.

Reisegeschwindigkeit wird gemütlich sein, da es sehr heiß werden wird. 

Abfaht würde ich jetzt mal 10:00 Uhr ab Ulm anpeilen.

Gruß Jo_shi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (9. Juli 2010)

morgen gehts wahrscheinlich nach hindelang, will wer mit? abfahrt 8uhr

edit: hindelang gestrichen, es geht mit dirk und seinen kumpels nach heubach. dort mit seinem bus shutteln und den downhill, die northshores und die trails abfahren.

abfahrt 8uhr an der esso-tanke in ulm an der b10 richtung dornstadt.


----------



## Jo_shi (9. Juli 2010)

Ich würde natürlich nach wie vor gern mitfahren, hätte auch ein Auto mit Thule OutRide 561.

Ich hab dir per PM mal meine Handynummer geschickt.

Gruß Jo_shi


----------



## dechfrax (9. Juli 2010)

Ich drehe am Sonntag eine Runde, allerdings nicht kurz und nicht gemütlich. Falls sich noch jemand ausser mir auf die Trophy vorbereiten möchte ...


----------



## MilanL (10. Juli 2010)

sei vorsichtig,  ...es ist unglaublich heiß, auch auf dem Fahrrad. Wir sind grade aus Allgäu gekommen. Die Anstiege hochfahren war richtige Quälerei ...keine Wolken, Temperatur immer über 30,nur selten Wind und nur selten Schatten.

@SKGT Fahrer: Wir könnten uns irgendwo abends treffen und paar Sachen wegen SKGT besprechen...


----------



## junkyjerk (10. Juli 2010)

heute war ein "schöner" tag:

kurzer abriss:

7:45uhr: bäckerei - ich lass meinen geldbeutel liegen.
8:00uhr: treffen an der tanke - ich plädiere ein letztes mal für hindelang, werde aber überstimmt, also ab nach heubach
9:00uhr: ankunft heubach - erstaunlich viele leute unterwegs, auch viel polizei. was ist denn hier los?
9:15uhr: erklärung - kinderfest in heubach, alle 3 jahre findet das statt und ausgerechnet heute.
9:30uhr: wir können noch 2 mal hochshutteln, dann ist die strasse gesperrt. wir pedalieren.
10:45uhr: strasse wieder offen. shutteln geht wieder.
12:15uhr: mit einem lauten knall macht sich dirk lang. ergebnis siehe unten. kapitaler rahmenbruch.





























ergebnis: gebrochener rahmen, geschrotteter dämpfer, kaputtes kettenblatt und umwerfer

und der grund für all dies? seht hier.









gegen 13uhr machen wir uns dann auf dem heimweg. ich hole noch meinen geldbeutel bei der polizei ab. naja, nächstes mal wieder nach hindelang.

update: kurzes sprungvideo
[ame="http://vimeo.com/13241976"]hüpf, häschen, hüpf[/ame]


----------



## armor (10. Juli 2010)

kein schöner tag...und ich dachte, dass mein tag beim extremmarathon in pfronten letzten samstag schlimm war...cleat am linken schuh gebrochen, 2 schläuche durch, gabel luft verloren...gequält im ziel angekommen den autoschlüssel verloren...

aber wenn ich den rahmen seh...olala...hoffentlich ist dem rider nichts passiert.

ansonsten hoff ich für den owner, dass auf dem hamburger teil noch garantie war...


----------



## Ruggi (11. Juli 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> 12:15uhr: mit einem lauten knall macht sich dirk lang. ergebnis siehe unten. kapitaler rahmenbruch.



oh ja das kenne ich allzugut 
da hilft nur ne neue schwinge mit verstärkung holen und hoffen das es nimmer bricht


----------



## junkyjerk (11. Juli 2010)

@ruggi: mit ner neuen schwinge allein ist es hier nicht getan, der dämpfer ist hinüber, der hauptrahmen hat bestimmt auch nen knacks weg. und die neuen schwingen sollen nun nicht mehr hinten brechen, sondern vorn an der schweissnaht nähe tretlager.


----------



## Ruggi (11. Juli 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @ruggi: mit ner neuen schwinge allein ist es hier nicht getan, der dämpfer ist hinüber, der hauptrahmen hat bestimmt auch nen knacks weg. und die neuen schwingen sollen nun nicht mehr hinten brechen, sondern vorn an der schweissnaht nähe tretlager.



@jj das bike sieht wirklich nimmer ganz fit aus 
geht heubach so aufs material?

jeep, das habe ich auch schon gehört das er an ner anderen stelle dafür bricht  naja, ich hoffe mal das meine neue schwinge livingo dieses jahr überlebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (11. Juli 2010)

uiuiui, das Bergamont schaut aber nicht so wirklich gesund aus.... 

Mal ne ganz andere Frage: Rennen werden hier ja immer weniger gefahren aber einen Klassiker muss ich dann doch mal anbringen: Wer hat Lust auf die *Kult Bike Night*???? 

Termin: 11.09.2010, 18:00
Wo: Geislingen a.d.Steige, abwechslungsreicher Rundkurs
Was: 4h Nachtstaffelrennen
Wer: Allein, zu Zweit oder zu Dritt
Kosten: 25â¬/Nase, mit Trikot 40â¬/Nase
Warum: *SpaÃ* und zwar richtig viel...

Alle Infos auch unter www.kult-bike-night.de


----------



## DJT (11. Juli 2010)

@Aitschie:
Lust auf jeden Fall 
Teamname: "Steve Maddin" ?


----------



## Treeman (11. Juli 2010)

OK, ich schmeiß mal kurz zusammen wer denn nun nach Goisern fährt:

MilanL mit Kumpel Tomas
medc17,
Sebastian und ich,

macht in der Summer 5.

Wenn hier keiner mehr rebelliert, würd ich versuchen die Juhe noch auf 
den aktuellen Stand zu bringen, wo im Moment noch zwei 4-Bettzimmer
für uns gebucht sind. Es sei denn es gibt noch Kurzentschlossene, 
für die 211km gäb es auf jeden Fall noch Startplätze!?

GlG aus Augsburg
Hannes


----------



## gullof (11. Juli 2010)

hi,

sehe gerade mir die Bilder an vom gebrochenen Rahmen. Die erste Aufnahme zeigt, dass die Bruchstelle direkt an der Schweißnaht liegt und die Schweißnaht keine durchgehende Wurzelbildung besitzt. Auf anderen Bildern zeigt zum teil auch Bruchstellen an der Schweißnaht.

Meine Persönliche Meinung: schlechte Schweißnaht. Ich würde versuchen zu Reklamieren (Garantiefall).

(Bin selber Schweißer (Heizungsbauer) und schweiße selber WIG)


----------



## HypnoKröte (12. Juli 2010)

Hey Aitschie ich würd mich auch spontan melden. Muss was her in der langen Semesterfreien Zeit ;-D


----------



## wurmspecht (12. Juli 2010)

Wir haben uns mal am Wochenende in Serfaus umgeschaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (12. Juli 2010)

@serfausbiker: da sind doch bestimmt noch mehr bilder bei entstanden oder? 

@bergbikesteiger: da das wetter so schön bleiben soll, wollen enforce und ich am nächsten wochenende, samstag oder sonntag, auf die sulzfluh steigen. insgesamt 2000hm aufstieg, davon 1000hm+ radeln, der rest tragen.

siehe hier: http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/?p=466

will noch jemand mitkommen?


----------



## lectron (12. Juli 2010)

Auf eine kleine Wanderung hätte nächstes WE auch lust. Ich sag jetzt einfach mal, ich bin bei der bezwingung des sulzfluhs dabei.

Ansonsten hatte ich einen schönen Familienurlaub auf einem Oberjocher Bauernhof. Dank Hindelang plus hatten wir natürlich gute Argumente uns öfters mal mit der Gondel hochfahren zu lassen, während Oma und Opa mit den kleinen im Freibad war.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/13263004"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Juli 2010)

@lectron: cool, dass du bei der sulzfluh dabei bist.

wegen video: schönes video, auch yvonne mal in action zu sehen. und die landung am ende des clips ging dann wohl in die büsche oder? hoffentlich nix passiert.


----------



## Infernal_Death (12. Juli 2010)

Man ist das heiß zur Zeit. Da war die kleine Lautertalrunde heute ja echt ne Qual. Gut im Wald den Trail runter war dann natürlich wieder spassig  Aber 5 Grad weniger wäre echt nicht schlecht.

Flo


----------



## kommando99 (12. Juli 2010)

Wann bist Du los? Samstag Mittag und Sonntag Abend war ich auch im Lautertal unterwegs. Fand es eigentlich einigermaßen erträglich...
Habe mir übers Wochenende das neue Spezi Enduro ausgeliehen. 

Ist schon ein feines Teil, ob ich wohl zuschlage..


----------



## Crashbiker1979 (13. Juli 2010)

DJT schrieb:


> Hat das schon jemand gesehen?
> Wertvolle Tipps zur Fahrwerkseinstellung
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3483
> ...



Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## junkyjerk (13. Juli 2010)

@all: hat jemand morgen abend lust auf ne ruhige runde im lautertal?


----------



## Aitschie (13. Juli 2010)

DJT schrieb:


> @Aitschie:
> Lust auf jeden Fall
> Teamname: "Steve Maddin" ?



Du? Waow, das überrascht, der Hebbe bei nem XC-Rennen!!! 
Ach so Teamname gibt's nur einen: Geländefahrradschnellfahrfreunde (mal schauen, ob der Moderator nach einem Jahr Pause den Namen fehlerfrei aussprechen kann ) 


HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Hey Aitschie ich würd mich auch spontan melden. Muss was her in der langen Semesterfreien Zeit ;-D



Noch jemand? Ich würde Ende Juli die Meldung machen, ein zweites Team wäre super! Mehr Fahrer= mehr Spaß für alle (hab ich bei den 24h von München gemerkt, da waren bei uns vom Verein 7 Teams am Start)

Edith: in meinem Fotoalbum gibts paar Bilder aus dem Regenjahr 2008  Und das hier ist die Strecke: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/153417 Kurz, knackig, hart - XC halt


----------



## DJT (13. Juli 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Du? Waow, das überrascht, der Hebbe bei nem XC-Rennen!!!



Achso, da gibt's garkeine Drops und Wallrides? 

Ne, ist ja quasi vor der Haustür, und das Abends mit Funzel ... reizt mich irgendwie.
Wird danach auch noch der Grill angeschmissen und kaltes Bier getüdelt?


----------



## axx (13. Juli 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: hat jemand morgen abend lust auf ne ruhige runde im lautertal?



Ich wär dabei! 1830 Bhf Herrlingen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (13. Juli 2010)

@axx: 18:30uhr bhf herrlingen passt. ich bin da.

@aitschie: ich bin in geislingen mit am start. vielleicht wirds ja mal trocken.


----------



## Aitschie (14. Juli 2010)

DJT schrieb:


> Achso, da gibt's garkeine Drops und Wallrides?
> 
> Ne, ist ja quasi vor der Haustür, und das Abends mit Funzel ... reizt mich irgendwie.
> Wird danach auch noch der Grill angeschmissen und kaltes Bier getüdelt?



Wenn du nachts um 23Uhr noch den Grill anwerfen willst, gerne. Ich sponsore unseren Garten, den Grill und auch die Kohle zum Heizen. Den Rest können wir dann kurzfristig organisieren, ich mach auch die Prä-Feier-Orga...

@Hebbe: gestern ging die Bestellung der FiveTen Impact raus. Aber in der Low-Version, wir werden also bald "Schu-Brüder": Du der große Bruder ich der Kleine. 



junkyjerk schrieb:


> @aitschie: ich bin in geislingen mit am start. vielleicht wirds ja mal trocken.



Juhu, weitere Interessenten? Sonst müssen wir die schwere Entscheidung fällen: 3:1 oder 2:2... Wir können auch ein "sportiveres" und ein "chilligeres" Team bilden, lässt aber die Frage vorne nicht entfallen.


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Juli 2010)

@aitschie: wenn mark auch lust hat, wären wir wieder in alter besetzung, um vorne anzugreifen, ein 5.platz muss mindestens drin sein.

@sulzfluh-besteiger: samstag gehts los. als treffpunkt würde ich die esso-tanke an der b10 richtung senden vorschlagen. abfahrt 5:30uhr. nehmt wenn möglich bergschuhe oder hohe knöchelschützende, stabile schuhe.

bisher sind dabei: lectron, enforce, pressair (zu 95%) und ich. ich freu mich schon riesig.

bis denne.


----------



## Infernal_Death (14. Juli 2010)

kommando99 schrieb:


> Wann bist Du los? Samstag Mittag und Sonntag Abend war ich auch im Lautertal unterwegs. Fand es eigentlich einigermaßen erträglich...
> Habe mir übers Wochenende das neue Spezi Enduro ausgeliehen.
> 
> Ist schon ein feines Teil, ob ich wohl zuschlage..



Das war so 17-18.00 Uhr. Bin gerade von derselben Tour zurück, war heute komischerweise recht erträglich. Und das obwohl ich heute das DH-Bike mitgenommen habe.

Neues Bike kaufen ist immer gut 

Flo


----------



## junkyjerk (15. Juli 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @sulzfluh-besteiger: samstag gehts los. als treffpunkt würde ich die esso-tanke an der b10 richtung senden vorschlagen. abfahrt 5:30uhr. nehmt wenn möglich bergschuhe oder hohe knöchelschützende, stabile schuhe.
> 
> bisher sind dabei: lectron, enforce, pressair (zu 95%) und ich. ich freu mich schon riesig.



mist, wetter sieht samstag bescheiden aus, sonntag wieder gut. was machen wir, verschieben auf sonntag oder trotzdem fahren? meldet euch mal mit eurer meinung.


----------



## lectron (15. Juli 2010)

@jj: da mir sonntag sowieso besser reinpassen würde, wäre ich für auf Sonntag verschieben.


----------



## junkyjerk (15. Juli 2010)

@sulzfluh-biker: wenn enforce nichts dagegen hat, verschieben wir auf sonntag.

zusamenfassend:

treffpunkt: esso-tanke b10 richtung senden
abfahrt: 5:30uhr, also rechtzeitig da sein

dann bis sonntag. es wird geil...


----------



## junkyjerk (16. Juli 2010)

@salzkammergut-biker: ich wünsch euch alles gute und viel durchhaltewillen auf der trophy morgen. ihr schafft das. wetter wird ja optimal, schön warm und ab und zu ne kühlende dusche.

kleine tipps am rande: 
1. nehmt kettenöl mit auf die strecke. 
2. getränkepulver mitnehmen und an den labestationen in die trinkblase nachfüllen.
3. jede verpflegungsstation nutzen, um sich zu stärken.
4. immer schön auf den puls achten und nicht overpacen.
5. auf den flachpassagen schön windschatten lutschen.
6. bleibt nach möglichkeit zusammen, so hat man immer jemanden, der einen im notfall motiviert und mit dem man quatschen kann, um sich ein wenig abzulenken.
7. der kopf ist das limitierende. also immer euch selbst motivieren und zwischenziele setzen.


----------



## kupfermark (16. Juli 2010)

@longdistancetrophybiker:
jjs post ist nichts hinzuzufügen! 

Genießt den vielleicht längsten Bike-Tag eures Lebens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (16. Juli 2010)

und so schnell kanns gehen: ich muss meine "Bewerbung" für die Kult Bike Night zurückziehen. Wir sind an dem WE von einem Freund nach Prag eingeladen worden, da kann man nicht absagen (es sei denn man(n) will mächtig Ärger mit der zukünftigen Regierung  ). Daher bleibt es bei nem flotten Dreier... Wünsch euch viel Spaß, wer mir ne Freude machen will bestellt ein Trikot in meiner Größe (L) -> Danke!!!!


----------



## wurmspecht (17. Juli 2010)

@SKGT-Fahrer: auch meinerseits viel Glück!!!

Gibt es hier noch Interessierte, die am Sonntag  für was nicht ganz so Wildes wie die Sulzfluh zu gewinnen sind?


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (17. Juli 2010)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Gibt es hier noch Interessierte, die am Sonntag  für was nicht ganz so Wildes wie die Sulzfluh zu gewinnen sind?


Was schwebt Dir vor?


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Juli 2010)

medc17 könnt ihr hier beim start sehen.

http://www.massivesportstv.com/Videos/Bike/(vid)/621

ab 2:05min vorne rechts im bild


----------



## armor (17. Juli 2010)

Ich zolle meinen vollen RESPEKT!

Allein schon an den Start zu gehen...und dann die 211km zu finishen...krass, echt...mir war der Extremmarathon in Pfronten schon fast zu viel...und das waren 4800Hm weniger.

Bin schon jetzt auf den Rennbericht und das Ergebnis gespannt!


----------



## Pablo P. (18. Juli 2010)

Meine Fresse! 7500 Hm? Ich fühl mich schon nach nem Zehntel wie ein derber MTB-Crack, lol!!! Unglaubliche Hochachtung vor allen, die das packen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (18. Juli 2010)

@medc17:  herzlichen glückwunsch und herzlich willkommen im kreise der salzkammergut-trophy-extremdistanz-finisher. 15h:19min:25sec, der längste biketag deines lebens. jetzt weisst du, wie sich kupfermark und ich vor 2 jahren gefühlt haben 

@treeman: wenn ich die ergebnisliste richtig interpretiere, seid ihr durch ein zeitlimit gefallen? schade, wenn es so ist, aber kopf hoch, ich hab auch mehrere anläufe gebraucht.

die best-of-galerie ist auch schon online. ich freu mich auf eure bilder.


----------



## Treeman (18. Juli 2010)

@SKGT commentators: Danke erstmal für die vielen Tips und
Anregungen. Sebs und ich waren auf top Kurs, nur so vom Pech verfolgt,
dass es letztlich nicht reichen sollte. Nach 80km bereits 2 Plattfüsse, was
nicht dramatisch wär, aber nach 85km hat sich der Freilaufkörper meiner
Magura Fun verabschiedet, d.h. mein Hinterrad eierte so auf der Achse,
dass nur noch ein paar wenige Ritzel hinten fahrbar waren und die Scheibe
bei kräftigerem Treten schleifte. Bei km 113 dann hatten wir meine
HR Nabe bei der 2. Werkstatt komplett zerlegen lassen und dann die
Aussage bekommen, dass einfach Schluss ist. Zu dem Zeitpunkt waren wir
6:10 im Sattel gewesen, waren kurz vor der Seeumrundung und - so ein
Streckenposten - 1:15 hinter dem Führenden. Den Beinen und der
Mentalität zufolge hätte das ohne den Defekt eine 12er Zeit geben
müssen..hätte, wäre, sollte....better next time!

@jj: könntest du mir den Link schicken, wo man die Zeiten/ Zwischenzeiten
usw. einsehen kann, find ich nämlich leider nicht.

Ganz herzlichen Glückwunsch an med17 fürs Finishen, richtig stark!
GLG, Hannes


----------



## armor (18. Juli 2010)

Glückwunsch euch beiden und Hut ab!
Treeman, du kommt aus BC...vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal aufm bike. Wohne zur Zeit in Schemmerhofen.

Schönen Sonntag und gute Regeneration!


----------



## kupfermark (18. Juli 2010)

Von mir auch Glückwunsch an Finisher der A und B Distanz! Hab gestern im Gedenken an euch den ganzen Tag mein altes Finisher-Shirt angehabt. 

Oh je, technischer Defekt ist echt ärgerlich, vor allem wenn sonst alles gepasst hätte..


----------



## thepaul (18. Juli 2010)

das ist ja wirklich totaler wahnsinn, meine güte. hochachtungsvollste hochachtung. echt spitze.


----------



## wurmspecht (18. Juli 2010)

Gratulation auch meinerseits, vielleicht klappts nächstes Jahr, Treeman ? Ist Dein Bruder weitergefahren?

War ja total witzig, Euch Sulzfkuher noch auf der Autobahn zu treffen, wie war es denn bei Euch, Ihr seid ja nicht mehr so reaktionsstark gewesen ?

So, axx hat mich heute mit nach Oberstdorf genommen und wir hatten eine durchaus "erträgliche" Tour heute Richtung großer


----------



## axx (18. Juli 2010)

Hab auch noch ein paar Bilder von heute:

Erstmal gings ein pervers steiles Wegchen bergauf, vor dem selbst Wanderer gewarnt werden:




Ist aber alles fahrbar (sofern man es aushält, 1h bei 120% hfmax zu radeln...), bin oben schier in Ohnmacht gefallen.

Anschliessend eine lange Passage, mal fahrbar...





... aber meist eher tragbar:





wenigstens nicht so überlaufen wie der Klettersteig nebenan:





vorbei an schönen Bergseen:





zu einem Joch, von welchem es schließlich rund 1000hm auf Trail ins Tal ging:





Wir war im Montafon das Wetter? Bei uns wars angenehm kühl, aber leider auch etwas Wolken-verhangen. Wie war die Tour? Bin auf euren Bericht gespannt!


----------



## dechfrax (18. Juli 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @medc17:  herzlichen glückwunsch und herzlich willkommen im kreise der salzkammergut-trophy-extremdistanz-finisher. 15h:19min:25sec, der längste biketag deines lebens. jetzt weisst du, wie sich kupfermark und ich vor 2 jahren gefühlt haben


Danke, danke, ja das kann ich jetzt bestens nachvollziehen.
Kurzer Abriss meinerseits: bin mit "Hännes the menace" und "Seb the tread" viel zu schnell gestartet und war nach 40km voll am A.... Also ans Finisher-Shirt denken und gelegentlich schieben. Nach 70km hatte ich mich wieder einigermassen erholt und nach 100km kam wieder richtig Druck aufs Pedal. Um 15:00 das erste Donnergrollen, kurz danach setzte herrlicher Regen ein, der für angenehme Abkühlung sorgte. Um 16:30 öffnete der Himmel alle Schleusen und wir fuhren mitten durch Dusche und Gewitter, ich war innerhalb kürzester Zeit saubergewaschen und hatte Schiss, vom Blitz erschlagen zu werden (kein Witz: zur gleichen Zeit hat's in Österreich einen Rentner erwischt ...). Gegen 18:00 hörte der Gewitterguss auf um 18:30 wieder loszulegen. Nach diversen Fango-Packungen hab ich's dann 20:11 ins Ziel geschafft. 
Leider war mein Handy abgesoffen, so dass ich niemandem Bescheid geben konnte ... No more Trophy!!!

P.S.: Danke an alle, die mir die Daumen gedrückt haben!!!


----------



## MilanL (18. Juli 2010)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Von mir auch Glückwunsch an Finisher der A und B Distanz! Hab gestern im Gedenken an euch den ganzen Tag mein altes Finisher-Shirt angehabt.
> 
> Oh je, technischer Defekt ist echt ärgerlich, vor allem wenn sonst alles gepasst hätte..



Danke kupfermark und auch allen anderen...ich und Tomas haben die 119km Strecke, zum Glueck, ohne technische Probleme bis Ende geschafft. Fuer mich war es mein erstes MTB-rennen (die SKGT2009 zaehlt nicht) und bin mit der Zeit 8:28 ganz zufrieden. Landschaftlich und auch organisatorisch war's super Rennen.
Gratulation an medc17...es ist unglaublich so eine Strecke bis Ende zu fahren. 

gruss,
milan


----------



## dechfrax (18. Juli 2010)

Gott, ist das krass 
Ich hab' zum Teil heftig verletzte Leute gesehen, aber das hier ist unvorstellbar ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (19. Juli 2010)

medc17 schrieb:


> Gott, ist das krass
> Ich hab' zum Teil heftig verletzte Leute gesehen, aber das hier ist unvorstellbar ...



Uff, das ist echt bitter..


----------



## axx (20. Juli 2010)

Hat heute oder morgen jemand Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde?


----------



## Aitschie (20. Juli 2010)

Jetzt wird's langsam verwirrend, ich weiß  Ich bin jetzt doch bei der Kult Bike Night dabei! *juhu*

Bisher mit dabei: jj, djt, hypno, aitschie -> Wer noch??? Wir bräuchten am Besten noch 2 weitere Fahrer, dann könnten wir zwei Dreierteams an den Start brigen. 
Zahlen, Daten, Fakten: 11.09, Start 18Uhr, 4h Nachtstaffelrennen im Team, gabs zu gewinnen nicht mal n Kasten Bier? Wenn das keine Motivation ist...
@kupfermark/medc17: was ist mit Euch, Interesse auf nen gemeinsamen Rennsaisonausklang?

Zum Finale können wir gerne den Grill bei mir dann anschmeißen!!!!


----------



## Jo_shi (20. Juli 2010)

@axx leider jetzt erst gesehen, aber wäre heute für eine Feierabendrunde zu haben. Morgen geht's bei mir leider nicht.

Gruß Josh


----------



## axx (20. Juli 2010)

Ok, wir treffen uns um 1830 am Wasserrad im Klosterhof Söflingen. Wer hat sonst noch Lust?


----------



## dechfrax (20. Juli 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> @kupfermark/medc17: was ist mit Euch, Interesse auf nen gemeinsamen Rennsaisonausklang?


Sorry, meine Familie ist dieses Jahr verdammt kurz gekommen und es stehen noch mehr Biketermine dieses Jahr an. Da kann und will ich nicht noch was draufpacken sonst lässt sich meine Frau scheiden und die Kinder sagen "Sie" zu mir ... 
Grüße
Andi


----------



## Hendrik S. (20. Juli 2010)

Servus Jungs!

Folgendes: Mein Kollege hat wahrscheinlich vorhin irgendwo im Wald seinen Schlüssel verloren.
Wir sind die Strecke Kuhbergtrail-Butzental-andere Seite hoch-Trail nach Arnegg runter-Blaustein am Steinbruch hoch und durchs Fischzucht-Tal zurück gefahren.

Falls also einer nen Schlüssel irgendwo im Wald liegen sehen sollte, wäre es super, wenn er sich melden würde.

Danke!


----------



## junkyjerk (21. Juli 2010)

so, hier nun endlich der bericht von der sulzfluh-besteigung. viel spass beim fotoschauen und lesen.


----------



## Jo_shi (21. Juli 2010)

Meinen großen Respekt wieder für diese Bergwanderbiketour. Fotos sind auch wie das letzte Mal sehr schön geworden. Schade dass der Trail bergab so ausgewaschen war und kaum fahrbar, da ist man nach der ganzen Tragerei vielleicht schon ein wenig frustriert.

Gruß Josh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (21. Juli 2010)

Ja, danke jj für den Bericht. Bin auch schon auf den Bericht deiner nächsten Tour sehr gespannt


----------



## kupfermark (23. Juli 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> @kupfermark/medc17: was ist mit Euch, Interesse auf nen gemeinsamen Rennsaisonausklang?



Bei mir gehts dieses Jahr leider net..


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (24. Juli 2010)

....herrlich der Kleine.....so ganz nach dem Motto früh übt sich`s.......
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ga72-ASP1uM&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Run Biker detour.m4v[/nomedia]


----------



## dechfrax (24. Juli 2010)

Ich melde mich erst mal für eine Woche ab, eine kleine Runde drehen ...


----------



## junkyjerk (24. Juli 2010)

medc17 schrieb:


> Ich melde mich erst mal für eine Woche ab, eine kleine Runde drehen ...



ja witzig, da kommt ihr ja an der sulzfluh vorbei, auf die wir neulich gestiegen sind. geile gegend. viel spass und gutes wetter für die runde wünsche ich euch..


----------



## axx (25. Juli 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @serfausbiker: da sind doch bestimmt noch mehr bilder bei entstanden oder?



Ups, ganz vergessen welche zu posten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (29. Juli 2010)

Hat jemand am Wochenende was geplant?


----------



## gasman (29. Juli 2010)

noch net aber ich würd mich freuen wenn was zusammengehen täte.
kann morgen nachmittag/abend, samstag und/oder sonntag nach absprache


----------



## axx (30. Juli 2010)

Also, gasman und ich fahren morgen mit dem 7-Uhr-Zug Richtung Allgäu, gasman überlegt sich bis dahin noch eine tolle Tour 

schlusslicht, josh, sie siehts aus?


----------



## gasman (30. Juli 2010)

volle lüge, diesmal ist axx dran mit strecke machen. ich hab noch net mal ne karte von südlich von ulm


----------



## Aitschie (30. Juli 2010)

axx schrieb:


> Also, gasman und ich fahren morgen mit dem 7-Uhr-Zug Richtung Allgäu



Will auch kann aber nicht... 

Hätte eigentlich hier wer Lust, ein paar Tage in den Alpen zu verbringen??? Vinschgau oder vergleichbares, ein oder zwei Übernachtungen. Terminlich sind bei mir die WE recht voll, aber wer hat den ab Ende August mal auch unter der Woche Zeit für sowas? Spontaner Zeitraum der zumindest bei mir passt wäre Anfang September (entweder 31.8 bis 02.09. oder 08.-11.09.) Interessierte vor, die Organisation (über Mailingliste am Einfachsten) kann ich übernehmen. Potentielle Ziele: Vinschgau (Latsch???) oder Graubünden (Lenzerheide gibts noch viel zu entdecken) für weitere Ziele bin ich offen. Halt die Ziele mit schönen, höheren Bergen und anspruchsvolleren Trails.


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (31. Juli 2010)

@axx: werde wieder passen, da ich mich von der Woche erhohlen muss...der Stich hat mich drei Tage außer Gefecht gesetzt und das halbe Gesicht war geschwollen......war nicht ohne.....

@aitschie: ich hätte vom 12.08. bis 27.08. reichlich Zeit und noch keine konkreten Pläne...bist du in diesem Zeitraum auch abkömmlich?


----------



## Aitschie (31. Juli 2010)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> @aitschie: ich hätte vom 12.08. bis 27.08. reichlich Zeit und noch keine konkreten Pläne...bist du in diesem Zeitraum auch abkömmlich?



Nein, in der Zeit stehen auf meinem Routenplaner im Auto: Bayreuth, Seiffen, Kiel, Bayreuth, Lauf an der Pegnitz, Nürnberg, Berchtesgaden, Ulm.... ziemlich viele km für wenige Tage. Daher werde ich die wenige freie Zeit fürs Radeln nutzen, egal wo ich grade bin... musst dir nen anderen Mitradler suchen.


----------



## junkyjerk (2. August 2010)

so... deutschlands höchster wheelie ist vollbracht. mehr bald an dieser stelle.


----------



## Aitschie (2. August 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> so... deutschlands höchster wheelie ist vollbracht. mehr bald an dieser stelle.



 schneller:






Falk war ja auch wieder dabei, da freu ich mich schon auf Berichte!!!!

Edith: Carstens Kommentar auf die Frage, was man da oben macht finde ich intererssant: 



Carsten schrieb:


> Frage ist durchaus berechtigt.
> Bei den Bedingungen am Samstag wars etwas sinnlos. Schneematsch, Eis, Steinschlag (durch Sonneneninstrahlung), viele Leute
> Es gibt sicher einige wenige Biker, die dort oben bei idealen, trockenen Bedingungen einiges fahren. Wir haben zugegebenermaßen selbst etwas an unserem Verstand gezweifelt und waren froh, als wir wieder da waren, wo Bikes wirklich zu Hause sind: auf schönen alpinen Trails ohne Schnee und Stahlseile...und vor allem ohne Seilbahntouries



umso mehr freu ich mich jetzt auf Berichte


----------



## enforce (2. August 2010)

So, hier das Beweisfoto:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dechfrax (2. August 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> schneller:


Lass mich raten: Zugspitzplatt?

Aber den Jubiläumsgrat wolltet Ihr nicht fahren, oder?


----------



## DJT (3. August 2010)

Macht am Wochenende jemand was im Allgäu?

@junkyjerk/enforce: Reschpekt! 
Bei der nächsten anstehenden Tour will ich auch mit!
Die Nachwehen der Trailtrophy sind fast vorbei


----------



## junkyjerk (3. August 2010)

so, hier nun mein bericht mit vielen fotos von dieser wahnsinnigen und eigentlich total bekloppten tour. bitte nicht nachfahren, absolute schwachsinnstour.

viel spass beim fotos anschauen, anklicken für höhere auflösung.


----------



## axx (4. August 2010)

@djt: Allgäu muss warten, jetzt geht es erstmal 10 Tage ins Wallis 

@jj: ihr Spinner  danke für den Bericht 

Hat jemand Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde heute?


----------



## wurmspecht (5. August 2010)

Wir waren ein paar Tage Richtung Bassano unterwegs. So viele Rad- und Fahrerdefekte habe ich noch nie in 5 Tagen erlebt. Einer der Invaliden hat gestern schon die Diagnose bekommen, sich die Schulter angebrochen zu haben. Mein Rahmen scheint dooferweise auch was abgekriegt zu haben, dann hätten wir u.a. zwei Rahmenbrüche zu verzeichnen, mal sehen, was die Fachleute sagen, ich hoffe, das ist nur ein Riss im Lack .


----------



## Pablo P. (6. August 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> so, hier nun mein bericht mit vielen fotos von dieser wahnsinnigen und eigentlich total bekloppten tour. bitte nicht nachfahren, absolute schwachsinnstour.
> 
> viel spass beim fotos anschauen, anklicken für höhere auflösung.



Richtig geile Bilder! Meine Favoriten:


----------



## El Martinos (6. August 2010)

@Susi: Ich sag nur: NIEEE wieder Lapierre! Innerhalb eines Jahres die Wippe gebrochen (130 Euro) und jetzt der Rahmen. Und das bei meiner Fahrweise... Aber schön wars trotzdem auf der Tour!  Und den Rahmen haben wir zum Glück nochmal notdürftig zusammengebrutzelt...

Ach ja, falls jemand einen großen Rahmen ab 120mm Federweg übrig hat...


----------



## wurmspecht (7. August 2010)

Oh, ja, ich fands auch schön, jeden Tag ein Abenteuer und Du hast das jedesmal super gelöst. Gerne wieder!!!!
Eigentlich müsste man Deinem "Schweißer" ja Bescheid geben, dass seine erste Aluschweißnaht bis zum Schluss gehalten hat, der wär stolz wie Harry. Schön war die Naht ja nicht, aber sie hat Ihren Zweck erfüllt. 
Schick den Rahmen doch auch mal ein und frag, ob noch was rausspringt . Wenn Du was kriegst, kannste den ja verticken und Dir davon dieses schöne Blaue, von dem Du träumst, gönnen.


----------



## enforce (7. August 2010)

Hat morgen jemand Lust auf ne Runde mit vielen HM (zur Abwechslung mal wieder fahrend? Blaubeuren, Geislingen oder Allgäu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (8. August 2010)

@enforce: wenns wetter nächsten sonntag passt, würde ich gerne den trail  in angriff nehmen, den wir hochgetragen haben. den mit der aussicht auf die zugspitze. wie schauts aus? will noch wer mit bikebergsteigen kommen?




also den hochlaufen und wieder runter fahren, der war so schön.


----------



## DJT (8. August 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> will noch wer mit bikebergsteigen kommen?



Ich bin dabei 

Hinter Deiner linken Wade, unten auf der Wiese, das sieht doch aus wie eine Schrift (aus Steinen gelegt?) Oder hab ich was mit den Augen


----------



## junkyjerk (8. August 2010)

DJT schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei
> 
> Hinter Deiner linken Wade, unten auf der Wiese, das sieht doch aus wie eine Schrift (aus Steinen gelegt?) Oder hab ich was mit den Augen



ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, wollte ich mir bei gelegenheit mal genauer anschauen. freut mich, wenn du dabei bist, hoffentlich wird das wetter was. ansonsten hab ich noch den sonntag drauf als ausweichtermin.


----------



## DJT (9. August 2010)

@jj: Mir fällt ein, ich dachte im August hast keine Zeit? Egal!
Hoffentlich klappt's mit dem Wetter, weil das WE danach kann ich nicht.

MfG DJT


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (9. August 2010)

@allgäufahrer: kÖnnt ihr eigentlich zur Abwechslung nicht auch mal wieder eine Tour für Normalsterbliche machen.....


----------



## dechfrax (9. August 2010)

Guten Abend Zusammen,

kann mir vielleicht jemand von Euch eine *3*-fach schaltbare Kettenführung empfehlen? Ich mag das Kettengeklapper nicht mehr haben, aber auch nicht aufs grosse Kettenblatt verzichten ....

Irgendwie finde ich nur 2-fach schaltbare Kefü ....

Grüße
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (10. August 2010)

medc17 schrieb:


> Guten Abend Zusammen,
> 
> kann mir vielleicht jemand von Euch eine *3*-fach schaltbare Kettenführung empfehlen? Ich mag das Kettengeklapper nicht mehr haben, aber auch nicht aufs grosse Kettenblatt verzichten ....



Hi,

ich habe eine ältere Dreist, das neuere Modell mit der zweifach gezahnten Rolle sollte noch ruhiger laufen. Die wird öfters im Forum lobend besprochen, und ich kann auch nicht klagen.


----------



## enforce (10. August 2010)

@jj+hebbe: Wochenende bin ich mit am Start.

@schlusslicht: Wozu? 

@medc17: Die Entwicklung geht klar zur Zweifachkombi. Meine Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass ich ganz gut ohne großes KB mithalten kann. Mit 36-11 kann locker 35km/h in der Ebene treten und viel schneller wird man mit 44-11 auch nicht. 

Gruß Falk


----------



## frogmatic (10. August 2010)

Ich habe jetzt mein erstes Rad auf 2 Kettenblätter (36-22) umgerüstet, etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aber ich vermisse das 44er nicht wirklich. Das zweite Rad wird wohl in Kürze folgen, Material inkl. KeFü liegt schon bereit.

Ich schätze mal dass Unternehmungen, bei denen sich die Kettenführung lohnt, mit 2 Kettenblättern ohne Einbuße zu bewältigen sind. Es gibt ja noch die Möglichkeit, ein größeres großes KB zu verbauen.

Eine weitere Meinung aus dem Bekanntenkreis:


jan84 schrieb:


> Ich hatte am Anfang auch bedenken bzgl. zweifach. Mittlerweile seh ichs so, wenn ich mehr als 36 Zähne brauch ist die Tour schlecht geplant (ungünstige Wegewahl), ich habs falsche Fahrrad dabei oder bin mit der falschen Gruppe unterwegs.


----------



## junkyjerk (11. August 2010)

@meilerhüttenbiker: wetter sieht sonntag immer besser aus, bisher sind wir zu 4. 3x lv301 und ein nicolai, ich freu mich schon riesig. lasst uns mal samstag telefonieren, will noch jemand mit?


----------



## Pablo P. (12. August 2010)

enforce schrieb:


> @jj+hebbe: Wochenende bin ich mit am Start.
> 
> @schlusslicht: Wozu?
> 
> ...




Irgendeinen Bashguard, der zu empfehlen ist, oder schenken die sich alle nicht viel? Hatte gestern Zahnausfall und nutze das große Blatt auch nur selten...


----------



## enforce (12. August 2010)

Blackspire c4 oder e13 turbocharger sind die "Plastikvarianten" die für unsere Zwecke ausreichend sind. Ich finde die einfachen RaceFace noch im guten Preis/Leistungsverhälnis, sind aber aufgrund von Vollalu etwas schwerer. Alle Carbonteile sind überteuert und taugen nur für die Vitrine. Syntace soll wohl auch irgendwann etwas bringen.


----------



## lectron (12. August 2010)

@jj,enforce: wenn's noch ne mitfahrgelegenheit gibt, bin ich am sonntag auch dabei. Was würde mich den erwarten?höhenmeter? wieviele davon wandern?


----------



## dechfrax (12. August 2010)

enforce schrieb:


> Die Entwicklung geht klar zur Zweifachkombi. Meine Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass ich ganz gut ohne großes KB mithalten kann.





frogmatic schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal dass Unternehmungen, bei denen sich die Kettenführung lohnt, mit 2 Kettenblättern ohne Einbuße zu bewältigen sind. Es gibt ja noch die Möglichkeit, ein größeres großes KB zu verbauen.



okayokayokay, ich bin überredet, das grosse Blatt kommt weg. Die Dreist ist im Augenblick sowieso nicht lieferbar ... 
Hab' mal bei NC-17 bestellt, mal sehen, wann's kommt!


----------



## enforce (13. August 2010)

Hi lectron,

uns erwarten ca 1000hm fahren auf schotter + 500 hm tragen. Aber alles relativ easy, ohne Klettersteig oder sonstige alpine Herausforderungen.

Wir können auch mit 2 autos fahren, so dass wir etwas relaxter unterwegs sind.


----------



## junkyjerk (13. August 2010)

@meilerhüttebikebergsteiger: 2 autos ist gebongt, dann können wir die bikes im auto transportieren, abfahrt sollten wir aufgrund der wettervorhersagen richtig früh machen, dass wir noch  was von der sonne am morgen abbekommen und dann rechtzeitig wieder unten sind. lasst uns mal samstag abend telefonieren, wie wir das am besten hinkriegen.

update: wenn lectron auch mitkommt, was mich freut, dann sind wir zu fünft. wie machen wir das mit den autos? wann sollen wir los? würde gerne so gegen 4uhr oder 4:30uhr los. dann sollten wir gegen 6:30uhr auf dem bike sitzen und genug zeit haben. was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (14. August 2010)

zitat bei bergwetter bei alpenverein.de:

In der Nacht auf Sonntag überquert eine Kaltfront die Ostalpen. Am Sonntag Vormittag stark bewölkt bis bedeckt und zeitweise noch Regen. Während des Tages lockern die Wolken auf und es kommt die Sonne zum Vorschein. Im Laufe des Nachmittags bilden sich erneut Quellwolken aus und es werden lokal Regenschauern und Gewittern auftreten. Temperaturen in 2000m um 10 °C und in 3000m um 3 °C, lebhafter Südwind.

also sieht doch garnicht sooo schlecht aus, ich bin dabei... wo treffen wir uns und wer fährt wo mit?


----------



## lectron (14. August 2010)

Ich bin auch dabei, kann aber nicht mit einem Auto dienen. 4:30 Uhr hört sich aber sehr früh an, ich wäre eher für 5:30. Da ich aber sowieso nur mitfahrer bin, passe ich mich hier aber gerne an.


----------



## junkyjerk (14. August 2010)

so für alle mitfahrer: morgen treffpunkt 5:15uhr essotanke in ulm an der b10 richtung senden. ich bin biketransporter und falk oder jens fahren das andere auto, in berkheim nehmen wir noch hebbe mit. bis morgen, ich freu mich schon...


----------



## DJT (15. August 2010)

für alle Neugierigen ein paar Bilder von heute:





















runter gibt's leider keine Actionbilder (nur Filme)

MfG DJT


----------



## junkyjerk (17. August 2010)

so, nach endlosen stunden der bastelei und schnippelei ist der film vom sonntag endlich fertig, fix und fertig bin ich nun auch und geh gleich ins bettchen.

edit: hier das video. viel spass beim anschauen. ist etwas länger, aber ich wollte möglichst viele eindrücke vermitteln....
[ame="http://vimeo.com/14197544"]bikebergsteigen[/ame]


----------



## Aitschie (17. August 2010)

Nice! Gefällt!  
Einziger Kritikpunkt: das Ende ist bisschen aprupt, da fehlt irgendwie ein Blick in die Berge (gut ging schlecht) oder ein Fahrer der im Nebel verschwindet. Die Mukke gibt ein solches Ende her...

Mann, freu ich mich bei den Bildern auf Berchtesgaden  Endlich wieder richtige Berge


----------



## Jo_shi (17. August 2010)

Sehr sehr, fein. Hat mich sehr beeindruckt.


----------



## kommando99 (18. August 2010)

Apropos Videos: wir waren diesen Sommer wieder ein bisschen in der Schweiz unterwegs. Unter anderem mal wieder in Arosa. Kleines Video zu der präparierten Abfahrt dort. Die unschönen Video- und Audioüberblendungen bitte übersehen/-hören. Habe momentan keine Lust weiter dran zu arbeiten :x


[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/14233647"]arosa2010[/ame]

e: passwort: 2010


----------



## kupfermark (19. August 2010)

Bikes raus, die Sonne scheint! 

Treffpunkt 18:30 Bhf Herrlingen,

Gruß
KM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (19. August 2010)

********, zu spät gesehen, bin heute aus ulm nach hause geradelt. wie schauts denn am wochenende aus? kann am samstag nachmittag ab 15:30uhr und sonntag bis 13uhr.


----------



## Aitschie (19. August 2010)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Bikes raus, die Sonne scheint!



Lov'  u man, genau das haben wir heute gemacht. War mit Sebastian erstmals unter Liftunterstützung beim okolieren. Sau geil, reinster Abfahrtsspaß und dazu nen mega-heftigen Trail wiederentdeckt und gleich gefahren.... 

Direkt bei der ersten Abfahrt hat mein Reifen jedoch gemeint, ausatmen zu müssen... Dabei haben wir die Ejakulat-ex-Machina vom Lidl getestet... net zu empfehlen 


​
Dann ging's auf der DH-Strecke bergab...


​Nachdem wir die zweimal runtergeschrottet sind, sind wir nen neuen Holy Trail runter... Erstmal Fratze ziehen, dann geht der Trail gleich besser!


​
Was dann folgte war ein Blockmeer par excellence - sowas find ich irgendwie sehr ansprechend


​
einfach geniessen... 


​
dann noch bisschen 1-Rad-Stehen


​
Edit: die gesamte Abfahrt ist auch in bewegten Bildern zu bewundern. Einziges Problem bei uns waren die nassen Steine, somit war's vor allem im oberen Teil eine recht Rutschpartie... daher wären unsere Videos nicht so flowig rübergekommen 
​
Bevor wir's vergessen, Sebastian war auch noch dabei . Später sind wir dann über den M-Weg zum Goetefelsen gefahren.


​
Nachdem wir den ganzen Berg wieder rauf gestrampelt sind (immerhin 250hm am Stück ) gab's wieder nen feinen Downhill.


​
Seb hatte auch Spaß.


​
Wer an Hand der beiden letzten Bilder errät, welcher DH der krönende Abschluss war gewinnt ein Zwickel-Bier!!! Viel Erfolg beim Raten!!!

Fazit zum Tag:


----------



## axx (19. August 2010)

Hat jemand fürs Wochenende was in den Bergen geplant? Wetter soll gut werden und ich würd gern was unternehmen.


----------



## kupfermark (19. August 2010)

axx schrieb:


> Hat jemand fürs Wochenende was in den Bergen geplant? Wetter soll gut werden und ich würd gern was unternehmen.



Ich hätte den ganzen Samstag Zeit und Lust aber noch nix geplant. 

Allerdings hatte ich vorhin einen Speichenbruch (am Hinterrad rechts, nicht am Körper). Weiß nicht, ob ich das morgen noch gerichtet bekomme. Hat Bikeline, etc ne Speiche für den EX1750 vorrätig, oder muß ich gleich online bestellen? 

RR-Tour wär mir demnach am Sa auch ganz recht!


----------



## junkyjerk (19. August 2010)

@kupfermark: bring dein laufrad doch morgen vorbei, ich schaff ja grad bei bikeline. dann ziehen wir dir gleich ne neue speiche rein und zentrieren das nach.

@bikebergsteiger: hab noch was zum schmunzeln geschnitten... ton aber laut stellen.
[ame="http://vimeo.com/14277294"]outtakes etc.[/ame]


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (19. August 2010)

axx schrieb:


> Hat jemand fürs Wochenende was in den Bergen geplant? Wetter soll gut werden und ich würd gern was unternehmen.


@axx: hört sich gut an und was schwebt Dir so vor? *Aber bitte kein Biketragen.....!!* 

@jj: ......ansonsten wäre ich auch am Sa. und So. für eine hiesige Runde verfügbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (20. August 2010)

@jj: Respekt was du dir für eine Mühe machst für die Filmchen  Für sowas wär ich viel zu faul 

Hier noch ein paar Fotos aus dem Wallis:



























Bergauf war's manchmal fahrbar:









aber sehr oft auch eher nicht:


----------



## wurmspecht (20. August 2010)

Samstag kann ich wahrscheinlich nicht, Sonntag bin ich dabei.

@schlusslicht: na, ein bisschen Biketragen gehört schon zum Wellnessprogramm dazu, hochwärts etwas Muskelentspannendes, wenn man die Kuhsch.... vom Unterrohr im Nacken hat - Bergfango nennt man sowas. Und dann noch was für die Bauchmuskeln, wenn man sich über die fluchenden und dasbikevorwutwegschmeißenden Mitfahrern totlacht . Bergab dann das Anticellulitis-, bzw. für die Männer das Muskellockerungsprogramm mit dem ganzen Gehoppel einschließlich einer gespritzten Schlammpackung im Gesicht.  
Billiger kriegste sowas nicht in der Intensität.


----------



## bax75 (20. August 2010)

Geile Fotos und Videos Leute!

Bin übers Wochenende schon anderweitig verplant und kann darum leider nicht Biken gehen obwohl ich echt Bock hätte...


@jj: Besonders der Pumukel in Zeitraffer gefällt!


----------



## axx (20. August 2010)

Heut Nachmittag eine Bike- oder RR-Runde?


----------



## Jo_shi (20. August 2010)

@axx
Wie lange hast denn heute Nachmittag vor? Bin gestern schon ne lange Tour gefahren, weil ausnahmsweise kein Regen und ich diese Woche schon zweimal bei Regen gefahren bin. Aber das Wetter ist grad Hammer und Lust habe ich trotzdem.

Ich könnte ab 15 Uhr.

Edit: Hab gerade mit axx telefoniert, treffen uns um 15 Uhr am Wasserrad hinterm Klosterhof.


----------



## DJT (20. August 2010)

Wow, tolle Bilder!



junkyjerk schrieb:


> @bikebergsteiger: hab noch was zum schmunzeln geschnitten...


 
Die Wirkung des Hütteneintopfes wurde ja glücklicherweis nicht festgehalten 

Ich bin dann mal weg ...


----------



## carmin (20. August 2010)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> na, ein bisschen Biketragen gehört schon zum Wellnessprogramm dazu


waaas...?! Und ich dachte, wir wollten wenigstens nächstes Jahr _etwas_ mehr fahrbare Uphills einbauen (nachdem es jetzt schon jahrelang in die andere Richtung geht).

An dieser Stelle kam mir der quälende Gedanke, ob wir damit vielleicht auch eine Art Schuldkomplex zu kurieren versuchen...





... aber hinterher isses ja doch immer geil, und irgendwo müssen auch die Szenen herkommen, mit denen selbst rustikale Bikehotels heutzutage ihre Zimmer dekorieren...


----------



## kommando99 (20. August 2010)

Wallis, nice. Bei Zermatt? Ich war Anfang August in der Gegend von Saas Fee für ein paar Hochtouren (ohne Bike ). Danach gings dann (endlich) mit dem Bike u.a. nach Flims und Laax. Davon gibts aber nur langweilige Parkshots, keine so schönen Landschaftsaufnahmen


----------



## wurmspecht (20. August 2010)

carmin schrieb:


> waaas...?! Und ich dachte, wir wollten wenigstens nächstes Jahr _etwas_ mehr fahrbare Uphills einbauen (nachdem es jetzt schon jahrelang in die andere Richtung geht).
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ich hab ja auch von "ein bisschen" geredet


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (21. August 2010)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> @schlusslicht: na, ein bisschen Biketragen gehört schon zum Wellnessprogramm dazu, hochwärts etwas Muskelentspannendes, wenn man die Kuhsch.... vom Unterrohr im Nacken hat - Bergfango nennt man sowas. Und dann noch was für die Bauchmuskeln, wenn man sich über die fluchenden und dasbikevorwutwegschmeißenden Mitfahrern totlacht . Bergab dann das Anticellulitis-, bzw. für die Männer das Muskellockerungsprogramm mit dem ganzen Gehoppel einschließlich einer gespritzten Schlammpackung im Gesicht.
> Billiger kriegste sowas nicht in der Intensität.



@wurmspecht: also ehrlich, dieser Argumentationslinie kann ich nichts entgegenhalten, du hast mich überzeugt....!! 

@all: sollte es morgen mit dem Allgäu noch was werden, bitte durcchklingeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jo_shi (23. August 2010)

Feierabendrunde Di. 24.08. ab 17:30 Uhr Wasserrad hinterm Klosterhof. Ich fahr auf jeden Fall bei jedem Wetter!


----------



## bax75 (24. August 2010)

Hey Leute!

Bin übers Wochenende kurzfristig in Kaltern. 
War von euch schon mal jemand dort und kann mir Empfehlungen für gute Touren geben?

Hab schon einige GPS-Touren auf den einschlägigen Webseiten gefunden. Schaut nicht schlecht aus dort. Wäre trotzdem dankbar wenn ich Tipps von bekommen könnte - ist mir immer lieber von jemandem beraten zu werden den man kennt.


----------



## bax75 (25. August 2010)

@ Hebbe: Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe. Die Roen-Tour hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst. Sieht nach endlosem Flow aus -> FREU
Mal sehen was die Mitbiker dazu sagen.

Vorab für euch schon mal was zum gucken: http://de.sevenload.com/videos/arWYA4i-MTB-Roadtrip-Suedtirol-Monte-Roen


----------



## junkyjerk (25. August 2010)

@all: würde gerne am sonntag, den 05.09.10, nach hindelang in den bikepark gehen. alternativ ne bikebergsteigertour oder ne normale tour in den alpen. hat noch wer bock auf sowas?


----------



## axx (25. August 2010)

Roen ist schön  oder den Mendelsteig direkt vom Pass runter. Und bei der An- oder Abfahrt vielleicht noch schnell noch einen der Kohlerntrails runterfetzen  Seilbahn liegt ja direkt an der AB. Ich wünsch euch viel Spass!

@jj: kann zwar noch nicht sicher sagen ob ich am 5. da bin, aber falls ja dann bin ich gern bei einer Tour dabei.

Geht kommendes WoE irgendwas?


----------



## DJT (25. August 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: würde gerne am sonntag, den 05.09.10, nach hindelang in den bikepark gehen. alternativ ne bikebergsteigertour oder ne normale tour in den alpen. hat noch wer bock auf sowas?



Ich würd ne Bikebergsteigertour vorziehen. Wär aber im Park auch dabei 

@axx: Wenn dieses WE im Allgäu was interessantes geht bin ich vermutlich auch dabei


----------



## axx (25. August 2010)

DJT schrieb:


> @axx: Wenn dieses WE im Allgäu was interessantes geht bin ich vermutlich auch dabei



mir fehlt gerade noch eine zündende Idee wohin  hast du eine Idee?

was hast du denn für einen Clown in deinem Fotoalbum 



@cwu: schicke Hose


----------



## bax75 (25. August 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> sonntag, den 05.09.10, nach hindelang in den bikepark gehen.



Arghhh!  Ich will auch mit. Bin an diesem WE aber schon wieder familientechnisch gebunden... Ich will aber diesen Sommer auf alle Fälle auch noch mal in den Bikepark. Würde schon mal das Wochenende vom 25/26 September vormerken. Wer Interesse hat bitte melden.


----------



## wurmspecht (26. August 2010)

Am 5.9. hätt ich auch Lust, wenn das Wetter mitmacht.

@bax: viel Spaß, hoffentlich passt das Wetter.

Ja, und dieses Wochenende? Lechtal z.B. ist zu weit, oder? Hatte letztes Jahr mal beim Wandern da gedacht, dass das gar nicht so schlecht mit dem Bike sein könnte, wo wir gelaufen sind.
Im Tannheimer Tal könnte man ja auch mal überlegen, der Trail vom Einstein ist zumindest ab ca. Höhe Tannheimer Höhenweg ganz gut, könnte man mal von oben probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jo_shi (26. August 2010)

Wäre am 05.09. auch bei einer Tour dabei, Bikepark eher weniger weil mir dafür der Untersatz fehlt.

Was ist mit heute abend, jemand Lust? Das Wetter wird heute auch besser sein wie Dienstag. Würde gegen 18:00 Uhr heute los.


P.S. Hat jemand eine Flatpedalempfehlung für mich? Stifte sollten austauschbar und evtl. durchgeschraubt sein. Gewicht nicht all zu schwer. Liebäugel mit diesen hier: http://www.nc-17.de/de/produkte/pedale/pedal-mg1/


----------



## axx (26. August 2010)

Jo_shi schrieb:


> Stifte sollten austauschbar und evtl. durchgeschraubt sein. Gewicht nicht all zu schwer. Liebäugel mit diesen hier: http://www.nc-17.de/de/produkte/pedale/pedal-mg1/



Ich hab die baugleichen, allerdings mit Ti-Achse. Scheinen ganz robust zu sein, Pins sind allerdings nicht durchgeschraubt. Dafür sind die Pedale mit 300g superleicht, leichter als XTR-Klickies   In Deutschland sind die aber schweineteuer, besser irgendwo hier bestellen...

Bzgl. kommendem Wochenende: wie wärs mit dem Joch im Foto hinten links. Dahinter vermute ich 800hm besten Singletrail. Schieb/Trage-Aufwand sollte so bei 300hm liegen. Hoffentlich wird das Wetter besser als angekündigt


----------



## axx (26. August 2010)

Mist, bin wie erwartet am 5.9. zu einem Geburtstag eingeladen worden... würde bei euch auch der Samstag gehen?


----------



## bax75 (26. August 2010)

Jo_shi schrieb:


> P.S. Hat jemand eine Flatpedalempfehlung für mich?



Also ich fahre die billig-Variante http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php?products_id=119722 
Die tuns auch und das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ist top.


----------



## wurmspecht (26. August 2010)

axx schrieb:


> Bzgl. kommendem Wochenende: wie wärs mit dem Joch im Foto hinten links. Dahinter vermute ich 800hm besten Singletrail. Schieb/Trage-Aufwand sollte so bei 300hm liegen. Hoffentlich wird das Wetter besser als angekündigt



Oh, das sieht gut aus. Da kann man ja auch gleich die Badehose miteinpacken

Am 04.09. könnte ich auch


----------



## Jo_shi (26. August 2010)

Ich könnte auch am 04.09. 

Heute abend keiner Zeit? Die sonne scheint so schön!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enforce (26. August 2010)

So, Feierabend naht. Könnte also noch mit. Komme wie immer aus Blaubeuren.


----------



## kommando99 (26. August 2010)

Jo_shi schrieb:


> P.S. Hat jemand eine Flatpedalempfehlung für mich? Stifte sollten austauschbar und evtl. durchgeschraubt sein. Gewicht nicht all zu schwer. Liebäugel mit diesen hier: http://www.nc-17.de/de/produkte/pedale/pedal-mg1/




Ich kann die Icon AL von Sixpack Racing empfehlen. Ansonsten, wie bereits erwähnt, je nach Budget eine NC17 Sudpin Variante. Das Gewicht der III Ti ist


----------



## DJT (27. August 2010)

axx schrieb:


> Bzgl. kommendem Wochenende: wie wärs mit dem Joch im Foto hinten links. Dahinter vermute ich 800hm besten Singletrail. Schieb/Trage-Aufwand sollte so bei 300hm liegen. Hoffentlich wird das Wetter besser als angekündigt



Sonntag wär ich auf jedenfall dabei! (wegen mir muß die Sonne nicht recht herknallen) Wenn sie bissl Tröpfchenweise scheint macht mir auch nix 

Hat morgen und/oder am Montag noch jemand Lust auf ne "Experimentiertour" im Allgäu? (schieben/tragen nicht ausgeschlossen)


@axx: Das war unsere fahrende weiß-rote Wegmarkierung


----------



## axx (28. August 2010)

Da am Montag die Schneefallgrenze auf 1800 sinken soll  geht's morgen nochmal schnell ins Allgäu . Ein Platz wär im Auto noch frei, will noch jemand mit?


----------



## kommando99 (29. August 2010)

Jemand Lust auf ne Lautertal-Runde? Wetter hin oder her xD


----------



## axx (29. August 2010)

Wir hatten heut einen prächtigen Tag in den Tannheimer Bergen


----------



## DJT (29. August 2010)

axx schrieb:


> Wir hatten heut einen prächtigen Tag in den Tannheimer Bergen



ooh ja 





...

hier noch mehr Bilder


----------



## HypnoKröte (29. August 2010)

Hey Yörgl bei mir muss die Kefü rein kannste mal bitte sagen obs bei dir möglich ist ?


----------



## wurmspecht (30. August 2010)

Ich hab auch noch ein paar von gestern, war echt genial


----------



## Aitschie (30. August 2010)

Grias euch! Melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort. Bin mittlerweile auch näher an Ulm drann , es sind nur noch 30km nach Ulm. 

War die letzte Woche bei Claudis Oma in Berchtesgaden, 3 sehr schöne Touren gemacht. Das BGL ist übrigens für Bikebergsteigen überaus empfehlenswert, bei der Auffahrt auf die Kneifelspitze hatte ich eine Durchschnittsteigung von 17%  Da biste zu Fuß echt zügiger.... Ansonsten kann ich den Berchtesgadener Hochthron für bergsteigerische Unternehmungen empfehlen, am Ende haste 1.300hm Downhill am Stück  Die letzte Tour fiel dann leider etwas ins Wasser und konnte nicht wie geplant durchgezogen werden... 

Nun aber zu "Zukunft". Ab Mittwoch soll das Wetter wieder besser werden. 
Daher werde ich am *Mittwoch 01.09* das Radl auf die AHK stellen, den Hebbe zu Hause abholen und ne Tour machen. Näheres zur Tour kann Hebbe selbst posten. Wer will mit, eine Person kann ich im Auto mitnehmen und wieder nach Ulm zurückbringen? Am Donnerstag bin ich dann bei den Kliniken in Kempten und Immenstadt unterwegs (vll. arbeite ich dort nächstes Jahr, wer weiß...) und am *Freitag 03.09.* werden wir wieder ne Tour machen (näheres wieder von Hebbe). Wer will da mit? Anreise muss aber selbst organisiert werden, da ich schon beim Hebbe bin... 
Übers *WE bis Dienstag nächster Woche *melde ich mich schonmal ab, da bin ich Prag....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (30. August 2010)

@aitschie, djt: ein bisschen mehr infos bitte. 

kann am samstag nachmittag und sonntag den ganzen tag zum biken. 
samstag nachmittag vielleicht ne runde nach geislingen? alernativ blaubeuren?
wenn sonntag wetter gut, dann hindelang? wer kommt mit?


----------



## DJT (30. August 2010)

Der DJT hat sich diese Tour und diese Tour für Mittwoch/Freitag gedacht.

Samstag würd ich auch gern noch was machen im Allgäu, wer hat Lust!?

@jj: Du willst Sonntag lieber Hindelang BP als Bikebergsteigertour oder?


----------



## junkyjerk (30. August 2010)

DJT schrieb:


> Der DJT hat sich diese Tour und diese Tour für Mittwoch/Freitag gedacht.
> 
> Samstag würd ich auch gern noch was machen im Allgäu, wer hat Lust!?
> 
> @jj: Du willst Sonntag lieber Hindelang BP als Bikebergsteigertour oder?



@djt: dieselbe tour nochmal?

ist mir eigentlich egal, in hindelang kann ich halt mehr tiefenmeter machen, aber bikebergsteigen wär auch cool, nur wo? ich hab halt keinen bock mehr auf so ein gewürge, wie vom schachenhaus zur bockhütte. ich will mehr flow.


----------



## Aitschie (30. August 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> kann am samstag nachmittag und sonntag den ganzen tag zum biken.



Wie oben beschrieben, ich bin in Prag. Überhaupt schauen bei mir die nächsten WE alle bissi shice aus, irgendwie meinen alle, was an den WE tun zu müssen bei dem eine gewisse soziale Verpflichtung besteht (Hochzeiten und so...)

*ACHTUNG AN ALLE:* am Samstag, 11.September haben Hebbe, Jörg und ich unser Saisonabschlussrennen (just for fun-Nachtrennen). 
Was haltet ihr von einem sonntäglichen Ausflug gen Geislingen mit einem anschließenden Grillen/Bierchen bei mir oder sonstwo (Bedingung: das Wetter muss stimmen....)? Ich seh euch alle so selten, da muss ich es mal ausnutzen wenn ich zu Hause bin....


----------



## DJT (30. August 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @djt: dieselbe tour nochmal?



Jep! War ne sehr coole Tour am Sonntag. Sowas kann man auch öfter's fahren 
Sogesehen wär Sonntag BP garnicht so schlecht, dann müsst ich nicht so früh raus


----------



## axx (31. August 2010)

DJT schrieb:


> Der DJT hat sich diese Tour und diese Tour für Mittwoch/Freitag gedacht.



Also die erste Tour hatte kein so tolles Schiebe/Fahr-Verhältnis wie z.B. letztes WoE. Nur damit du gewarnt bist


----------



## Jo_shi (31. August 2010)

Ich würde für Samstag eventuell mal diese Touren ins Auge fassen:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.4652.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.38842.html

Ich habe selbst keine der Touren gefahren, aber ich dachte ich suche auch mal nach etwas, dass nicht unbedingt in Obersdorf etc. liegt aber noch gut erreichbar ist.

*EDIT: *Das Wetter ist morgen super, also werde ich abends eine Feierabendrunde drehen!! Würde gern gegen 17:00 Uhr, spätestens 17:30 Uhr los.


----------



## axx (31. August 2010)

Jo_shi schrieb:


> Ich würde für Samstag eventuell mal diese Touren ins Auge fassen:
> 
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.38842.html



Hier schon einmal ein paar Fotos. Für die Tour sollte es gut abgetrocknet sein, sonst ist der untere Teil eine ziemliche Sauerei.


----------



## junkyjerk (31. August 2010)

will am mittwoch oder donnerstag ne runde drehen, werde aber in ulm starten und dann über böfinger halde die ulmer runde richtung lautertal starten. wer mitwill, kommt gegen 18uhr zur bikeline.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (31. August 2010)

@jj: Dafür wäre ich absolut zu begeistern! Welcher Tag wäre denn besser? Bei mir ists (noch) gleich.

@Joshi/axx: Die Touren sehen echt super-deluxe aus. Interesse besteht also in jedem Fall.


----------



## Jo_shi (31. August 2010)

axx schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6262210&postcount=9440Für die Tour sollte es gut abgetrocknet sein, sonst ist der untere Teil eine ziemliche Sauerei.



Ich stehe total auf Sauerei! Krieg mein Rad zur Zeit eh nimmer sauber weil es fast immer nur am Regnen ist!

Bei mir ist's mit dem Tag, Samstag oder Sonntag oder beides auch egal, nur für den Bikepark müsste mich jemand schon gut überreden um dort mit dem Hardtail hin zu gehen.


----------



## frogmatic (31. August 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> will am mittwoch oder donnerstag ne runde drehen, werde aber in ulm starten und dann über böfinger halde die ulmer runde richtung lautertal starten. wer mitwill, kommt gegen 18uhr zur bikeline.



Hi,

morgen abend wäre ich sogar im Lande/Ländle. Sollte es mir dieses Jahr noch gelingen, mal einen von euch Ulmern zu treffen, gar auf dem Rad?
Du meinst die bikeline in der Sterngasse?

Noch was - morgen gehts zur Eurobike, und 1 Platz wäre noch frei.
Näheres per PN.


----------



## bax75 (31. August 2010)

@all: 525Rainer hat mal wieder ein Video online gestellt. Der Typ ist echt ein cooler Hund! Chapeau! 
Der letzte Move gefällt mir am besten!


----------



## Jo_shi (31. August 2010)

@jj kannst net morgen ne halbe Stunde eher Schluss machen, damit wir ein bisschen mehr Zeit zum Radeln haben?

Würde halt weil schon so geplant morgen lieber etwas eher los und Richtung Blaubeuren fahren.

Donnerstag würde ich aber auch um 18:00 Uhr fahren gehen.​


----------



## Funsportler (31. August 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> will am mittwoch oder donnerstag ne runde drehen, werde aber in ulm starten und dann über böfinger halde die ulmer runde richtung lautertal starten. wer mitwill, kommt gegen 18uhr zur bikeline.



Servus Jungs, 

ich bin seit gestern auch wieder in Ulm. Bei der Tour wäre ich dabei. Brauche ich aktuell schon ein Licht bei der geplanten Runde? (Wie lang ist sie denn?) 

Ich war am Samstag im Baumarkt, konnte aber die Gardena Duschbrause  in der gewohnten Form als Basis für einen Eigenbau nicht finden, sondern nur eine Neufassung 

Ist der Bikeline hier mitten in der Stadt??

Gruß Kilian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (31. August 2010)

@MiOderDoRadler: Bei mir hat sich der Donnerstag gerade biketechnisch erledigt... wie siehts morgen aus? Joshi? Gehst Du morgen Abend auf jeden Fall?

@Funsportler: Willkommen zurück!


----------



## supervario (31. August 2010)

Jo_shi schrieb:


> @jj kannst net morgen ne halbe Stunde eher Schluss machen, damit wir ein bisschen mehr Zeit zum Radeln haben?​
> 
> Würde halt weil schon so geplant morgen lieber etwas eher los und Richtung Blaubeuren fahren.​
> Donnerstag würde ich aber auch um 18:00 Uhr fahren gehen.​


 Hi Jo shi,

wo würde die Tour am Donnerstag starten?

Oli


----------



## Funsportler (31. August 2010)

bax75 schrieb:


> @MiOderDoRadler: Bei mir hat sich der Donnerstag gerade biketechnisch erledigt... wie siehts morgen aus? Joshi? Gehst Du morgen Abend auf jeden Fall?
> 
> @Funsportler: Willkommen zurück!




Danke, ich wäre morgen auf jeden Fall dabei. Brauch dringend frische Luft


----------



## Infernal_Death (31. August 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> will am mittwoch oder donnerstag ne runde drehen, werde aber in ulm starten und dann über böfinger halde die ulmer runde richtung lautertal starten. wer mitwill, kommt gegen 18uhr zur bikeline.



Lohnt es sich denn wieder, in die Halde zu gehen ?

Flo


----------



## junkyjerk (31. August 2010)

@mittwochabendbiker: holt ihr mich an der bikeline ab? ich bin gegen 18uhr startklar, dann können wir die ulmer runde fahren und dann ins lautertal abbiegen. freu mich auf euch.


----------



## Funsportler (31. August 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @mittwochabendbiker: holt ihr mich an der bikeline ab? ich bin gegen 18uhr startklar, dann können wir die ulmer runde fahren und dann ins lautertal abbiegen. freu mich auf euch.



Ist die Bikeline das hier? Wenn ja, werd ich dort um 18Uhr sein. Wie lange dauert die Tour in etwa? (die Halde kenn ich glaub nicht)


----------



## Jo_shi (31. August 2010)

Ich dachte die Halde ham sie vor ein paar Wochen komplett platt gemacht. 
Da ist nach meinem Kenntnisstand gar nichts mehr. 

So um das, dann mal zu sortieren. Ich bin morgen abend 18:00 Uhr am Bikeline und an alle die am Donnerstag auch fahren wollen und nach Blaubeuren möchten, ist Treffen am Wasserad hinterm Klosterhof in Söflingen um 17:00 Uhr (falls da jetzt einige nicht können bitte melden dann verschieben wir auf 17:30 Uhr)

Je nach dem wie dunkel es dann wird, kann es aber sein, dass ich unten durchs Blautal zurück fahre, da ich Lichtztechnisch bescheidenst ausgestattet bin.


----------



## junkyjerk (31. August 2010)

Funsportler schrieb:


> Ist die Bikeline das hier? Wenn ja, werd ich dort um 18Uhr sein. Wie lange dauert die Tour in etwa? (die Halde kenn ich glaub nicht)



jupp, das ist der richtige treffpunkt. tour je nach tempo 2-2,5h. mal schauen.


----------



## Funsportler (31. August 2010)

Dann gehts sich wahrscheinlich gerade ohne Licht aus 

Bis morgen


----------



## wurmspecht (1. September 2010)

Heute und morgen kann ich leider leider nicht, aber Sa und So hätt ich auf alle Fälle Lust auf ne Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jo_shi (1. September 2010)

Ich werde Samstag auf jeden Fall eine der beiden von mir vorgeschlagenen Touren fahren. Wäre eben gut wenn noch jemand mitkommt, der ein GPS hat. Dier Karte für das Gebiet könnte ich kaufen. Ich hätte ein Auto mit Dachgepäckträger für Schnellspanner und 20mm Achsen (2 Räder oben drauf, evtl. bekommt man dann noch eins rein, müsste ich aus probieren.)


----------



## Jo_shi (1. September 2010)

Treffen für Donnerstag auf 17:30 Uhr verschoben da noch einen Termin in der Arbeit bekommen. Treffpunkt bleibt.


----------



## DJT (1. September 2010)

Jo_shi schrieb:


> Ich werde Samstag auf jeden Fall eine der beiden von mir vorgeschlagenen Touren fahren. Wäre eben gut wenn noch jemand mitkommt, der ein GPS hat. Dier Karte für das Gebiet könnte ich kaufen. Ich hätte ein Auto mit Dachgepäckträger für Schnellspanner und 20mm Achsen (2 Räder oben drauf, evtl. bekommt man dann noch eins rein, müsste ich aus probieren.)



Ich bin am Samstag wahrscheinlich dabei.
Wurmpecht du auch oder? Du hast doch ein Navi gell!? 

Aitschie und ich haben heute die ersten Neuschneefahrten dieses Jahres gemacht:









rauf und runterweg war allerdings seehr matschig


----------



## Aitschie (1. September 2010)

Muss mal schauen, bis wann ich meine Bilder (auch von Berchtesgaden) hochladen kann, z.Z. leide ich unter schlechtem Inet-zugang. Heut wars echt Matsch-Fun  Zum Glück hat man da eine Matsch-Marie 

Meine Bilder, die am Freitag entstehen werden, kann ich Hebbe direkt geben, darf er dann hochladen...


----------



## wurmspecht (2. September 2010)

Uh, wo war das denn genau, mit Schnee sieht alles gleich anders aus? 

Ich muss mich leider für das Wochenende ausklinken . Hab mich gestern morgen hingemault und fühl mich grad wie ein Dummy nach einem Test.

Viel Spaß Euch! Hebbe, dann muss Dein Trockenfruchtlieferauftrag leider noch warten.


----------



## junkyjerk (2. September 2010)

so, die wetteraussichten sind bestens für´s wochenende. also wer geht am sonntag mit nach hindelang fahrtechnik trainieren?


----------



## frogmatic (2. September 2010)

Funsportler schrieb:


> Dann gehts sich wahrscheinlich gerade ohne Licht aus
> 
> Bis morgen



Aber gerade so 
War lustig mal live dabei zu sein - hoffentlich bis bald!


----------



## Ruggi (2. September 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> so, die wetteraussichten sind bestens für´s wochenende. also wer geht am sonntag mit nach hindelang fahrtechnik trainieren?



hi jj,
wann wollt ihr am sonntag nach hindelang gehen? 
wenn ich bis dahin wieder fit bin und ihr mich mitnehmt,
würde mich nen 1/2 tag (morgens) reizen mit zu gehen 

gruß ruggi


----------



## junkyjerk (2. September 2010)

@ruggi: wollte früh hin und nachmittags/ abends wieder heim. kann dich mitnehmen, wenn du magst.

update: ruggi fährt wohl allein, kann noch jemanden (yoshi?) mitnehmen, bei mir kommen evt. noch 3 freunde/ freundinnen/ frau rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommando99 (2. September 2010)

Wollte am Sonntag auch mal wieder nach Hindelang. Weiß aber noch nicht genau, wann ich am Vormittag dann starten kann...


----------



## Jo_shi (3. September 2010)

Ich muss leider fürs Wochenende komplett absagen. Mich hats voll erwischt. Bin heute morgen mit Halsschmerzen und Husten aufgewacht. 

Das wird anscheinend nie was, dass ich mal am Wochenende mitkomme.


----------



## Ruggi (3. September 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @ruggi: wollte früh hin und nachmittags/ abends wieder heim. kann dich mitnehmen, wenn du magst.
> 
> update: ruggi fährt wohl allein, kann noch jemanden (yoshi?) mitnehmen, bei mir kommen evt. noch 3 freunde/ freundinnen/ frau rein.



Ja, ich würde gerne morgens los und gegen Mittag (nehm wahrscheinlich eine 1/2 Tageskarte) wieder zurückfahren Richtung Ulm. Über einen Mitfahrer würd ich mich natürlich freun


----------



## DJT (3. September 2010)

@wurmspecht/Jo_shi: 
Sehr schade, gute Besserung!!

@JJ & the Hindelanger: 
Ich komm am Sonntag dann irgendwann im Laufe des Vormittags, wir werden uns schon finden. Bin bereits in der Gegend, da ich mit Bekannten auf einer Hütte übernachte


----------



## junkyjerk (3. September 2010)

DJT schrieb:


> @JJ & the Hindelanger:
> Ich komm am Sonntag dann irgendwann im Laufe des Vormittags, wir werden uns schon finden. Bin bereits in der Gegend, da ich mit Bekannten auf einer Hütte übernachte



zum glück gibt´s ja mobiltelefone, da kann man ja mal schnell durchklingeln.


----------



## DJT (5. September 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> zum glück gibt´s ja mobiltelefone, da kann man ja mal schnell durchklingeln.



Klingelingeling.... welch Erfahrungsreicher und spassiger Tag heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (5. September 2010)

DJT schrieb:


> Klingelingeling.... welch Erfahrungsreicher und spassiger Tag heute



welch weise worte du sprichst. um es kurz zu machen: der junkyjerk will nen downhiller. 







[ame="http://vimeo.com/14719343"]junkyjerk will nen downhiller[/ame]


----------



## kommando99 (5. September 2010)

Dann ward das doch ihr. Habe euch mal von der Gondel aus gesehen, war mir aber nicht ganz sicher. Bin leider erst gegen 14.30 Uhr in Hindelang angekommen; hat dann noch für 5 oder 6 Abfahrten gereicht, besser als gar nichts. Bin ja sogar noch günstig an eine "gebrauchte" Tageskarte gekommen. 

Nada Surf


----------



## Granny (6. September 2010)

SCHEINT JA N BESSERER TAG GEWESEN ZU SEIN ALS HEBB UND ICH IHN AM FREITAG HATTEN...

GRÜSSE VOM INVALIDEN; AM MITTWOCH ENTSCHEIDUNG OB OP FOLGT... 

MARTIN AKA AITSCHIE (VOM FREMDAKKOUNT)


----------



## bax75 (6. September 2010)

Granny schrieb:


> AM MITTWOCH ENTSCHEIDUNG OB OP FOLGT...



Hey Maddin!

Wat denn passiert?!? Klingt ja schlimm!

Ich drück Dir die Daumen dass die OP nicht nötig ist! Gute und schnelle Genesung!

Gruß Axel


----------



## Aitschie (8. September 2010)

Hallo, endlich mal Zeit die Bilderchen der letzten Tage zu zeigen. 

Die letzte Augustwoche waren meine Verlobte und ich in Berchtesgaden bei Familienbesuch. Paar nette Bilder sind bei der Tour auf die Kneifelspitze entstanden, von der Bikebergsteigerei leider nur Panoramaaufnahmen, da ich allein unterwegs war. Wer auf tolle Trails steht und steilste Auffahrten nicht scheut, für den hat das Gebiet einiges zu offenbaren!









Danach habe ich mit Hebbe die erste SChneetour gemacht, einige Bilder sind oben. Hier der zweite Teil, damit Hebbe auch mal abgebildet wird 

















Nach zwei Tagen sind wir dann nach Hindelang in den Park gefahren und wollten nachmittags noch ne Bergsteigertour machen. War bis Mittag ein super Tag, Wetter 1a!!!

















Auf der geplant vorletzten Abfahrt hab ich dann 2 Fehler auf der Wippe gemacht und bin aus rund 3m auf die Schulter runtergesegelt. Der Tag war für mich gelaufen, Hebbe hat dann noch eine Runde allein gemacht und anschliessend sind wir Heim gefahren. Nachdem ich kurz beim Arzt war 8Diagnose Tossy 1 oder 2) ab ins KH und einen schicken Schlingenverband bekommen. Heute dann nochmal hin, aber eine OP wird nicht erfolgen! *freu*

*Ärgerlichste Folge des Abgangs: Wer will am Samstag mit Hebbe und Jörg die Kult Bike Night fahren? Ich falle aus....* Kostenpunkt: 15


----------



## junkyjerk (8. September 2010)

@aitschie: die vielleicht ärgerlichste folge kommt doch noch: was ist bei dir mit finale? das fällt doch wohl dann auch flach oder?


----------



## Aitschie (8. September 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @aitschie: die vielleicht ärgerlichste folge kommt doch noch: was ist bei dir mit finale? das fällt doch wohl dann auch flach oder?



Jupp. Aber Finale find ich eh total doof und Meer ist shice und Eis, Sonne und blauer Himmel sowieso. Und Radfahren in kurz-kurz ist was für Mädchen und ich fahr eh am Liebsten auf Asphalt....

Ein Platz ist auf jeden Fall frei, 02. bis 09.Oktober, 2 Tage Shutteln inkl.


----------



## kommando99 (9. September 2010)

Gute Besserung. Mein Bruder ist neulich auch - aber ein Stück vor der Wippe - vom Northshore gefallen und hat sich dabei das Schlüsselbein gebrochen. Gab auch nen Schlingenverband. Schon fies dieser Sport :x

Vor ein paar Wochen wurde einer mit dem Hubschrauber abtransportiert. Hat wohl den fetten Drop (der, mit der Bretterlandung) vergeigt.


----------



## aka (9. September 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> *Ärgerlichste Folge des Abgangs: Wer will am Samstag mit Hebbe und Jörg die Kult Bike Night fahren? Ich falle aus....* Kostenpunkt: 15



Hiho,

also wenn der Startplatz noch zu haben ist und man als alter Sack mitfahren darf wuerde ich gerne mitmachen.
Hast ne PN.

Gruss!


----------



## axx (10. September 2010)

@aitschie: gute Besserung!

@all: fährt am WoE jemand eine Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enforce (10. September 2010)

geplant ist bei mir noch nichts, würde mich deshalb anschließen.


----------



## DJT (10. September 2010)

Oh ja, eine Tour am Sonntag wär auch noch nett!
(mal schauen wie ich den Samstag überstehe)
Mal schauen was ihr ausmacht


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (10. September 2010)

@aitschie:.........von mir auch gute Besserung!

[quote/]@all: fährt am WoE jemand eine Tour?[/quote]

@wochenendfahrer: würde morgen eine Blaubeurenrunde vorschlagen und vielleicht am Sonntag eine Exkursion ins Allgäu!? 

@finalefahrer: könnte man möglicherweise den Termin um eine Woche vorverschieben?


----------



## junkyjerk (10. September 2010)

@schlusslicht_ul: erst willste nicht mit nach finale und nun willste, dass alle den festen termin ändern? ich denke mal, aitschie hat die villa gebucht und der termin ist fix.

@sonntagbiker: ich werd mich mal anschliessen und schauen, ob mein handgelenk wieder mitspielt. gerne auch mit tragen und super trails. vorschläge?


----------



## Aitschie (10. September 2010)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> @aitschie:.........von mir auch gute Besserung!
> @finalefahrer: könnte man möglicherweise den Termin um eine Woche vorverschieben?



Erstmal ein riesen DANKE an alle für die Besserungswünsche, auch wenns grad bei dem guten Wetter shice ist zu Hause sitzen zu müssen... Eigentlich hatte ich mir bis Mitte Oktober Zeit genommen um mit meinen Ulmern mal wieder die Trails zu rocken, aber das wird jetzt leider nichts. Das ärgert mich am Meisten...

@Orestis: Villa ist seit Monaten gebucht, bezahlt und außerdem ausgebucht. Zusätzlich müssten 4 Leute, die alle Urlaub genommen haben, umplanen: die Antwort kann daher nur negativ ausfallen. Sorry.


----------



## enforce (11. September 2010)

Da das Wetter morgen nochmal Bombe wird, schlage ich eine Tour im Allgäu vor:
Oberstdorf - Kanzelwand - Kuhgehrenalpe - Baad - Walmendinger Horn - Starzelhütte -Ritzlern -  Breitachklam - Oberstdorf.
Wir sind den ersten Teil im Juni mit Axx und Wurmspecht gefahren, haben uns dann aber nicht nochmal aufs Walmendinger Horn gekämpft. 
Jetzt kommt ihr!
Abfahrt?

Gehe jetzt noch zum Thai, um morgen genügend Körner für die Runde zu haben.

Gruß Falk


----------



## junkyjerk (11. September 2010)

gebucht. abfahrt aufgrund der streckenlänge früh. wann soll ich dich abholen kommen? parken an der kanzelwandbahn?


----------



## axx (11. September 2010)

Klingt nach einer heftig anstrengenden Tour .
Treffen wir uns um 6:45 am Bhf Nebeneingang? Wurmspecht würde (mit dem RR) auf dem Bayernticket mitfahren, falls noch Platz ist. Also bitte mal durchzählen. 

Ich hätt auch noch eine Idee die über den Schrofenpass ins Lechtal geht und dann mit etwas Geschleppe und unbekanntem Trail nach Baad. Ob's dann allerdings noch aufs W'dingerhorn reicht weiß ich nicht. Können wir ja morgen im Zug noch diskutieren.

Ich freu mich schon 

Edit: achso, sollen wir mit dem Auto fahren?


----------



## junkyjerk (11. September 2010)

axx schrieb:


> Edit: achso, sollen wir mit dem Auto fahren?



spart auf jeden fall ne menge zeit.

edit: grad mit axx telefoniert: treffpunkt 6:45uhr bhf ulm seiteneingang. bis morgen. ich freu mich schon riesig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demsir (11. September 2010)

Ich habe morgen im Prinzip Interesse an einer Tour im Allgäu, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich konditionell und besonders fahrtechnisch fit genug für euch bin.
Gibt es ein paar Infos zu Länge, Höhenmeter und Gelände der Tour?


----------



## axx (11. September 2010)

@demsir:
werden schon so 2000hm, 60km werden, grob geschätzt. Die erste von enforce vorgeschlagene Abfahrt hat viele sehr enge Serpentinen, die zweite Abfahrt ist relativ verblockt/geröllig und steil (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere). Ich werd auf alle Fälle mal Protektoren einpacken.

@djt:
bist du auch dabei? steigst du in Memmingen zu?


----------



## demsir (11. September 2010)

Schade, das wird mit meiner Fahrtechnik wohl kein Vergnügen.
Vielen Dank für die Info und viel Spaß morgen.


----------



## gasman (11. September 2010)

hallo, 
wünsche allen allgäubikern morgen eine goile runde.
komme gerade aus südtirol zurück.
umrundung von rosengarten-schlern und zurück über den passo duron (mahlknecht joch) sind sowohl trailmässig, wie auch landschaftlich ein traum:)


----------



## Aitschie (12. September 2010)

Gerade aus Geislingen zurück. War ein interessantes Rennen: nachdem ich und Jörg ausfielen sind spontan Andi und Markus ausm Reutlingen-Thread eingesprungen. Recht erfolgreich muss man sagen, trotz einem Kettenbruch bei Markus (der dafür die teambesten Rundenzeiten lieferte) und einem defekten Freilauf an Andis Hinterrad kam am Ende ein verdienter 8.Platz raus (von immerhin 20 gestarteten Teams!)   

Edit: hier jetzt paar Bilder der gestrigen Veranstaltung. 
*Vor dem Start war Hebbe als Startfahrer noch guter Simmung*




*doch kurz nach dem Start hängt die Zunge raus, die Lunge pfeift aus dem letzten Loch - die konditionell und fahrtechnisch anspruchsvolle Strecke zeigt Zähne*




*Andi mit Geschenk für die Frau zu Hause: eine neue Kette, direkt vom Rad demontiert*




*Wie vor 2 Jahren fahren die Jungs immer 2 Runden wobei längere Umläufe wohl besser wären. Hier ein Wechsel von Andi auf Hebbe*




*Runde um Runde wird abgespult. Markus mit Speed um die Ecke*




*Neuerung der Strecke im Vergleich zu vor 2 Jahren: ein netter Sprung. Einige richtig gute Springer sind dabei, Springen ist auch was für Hebbe...*




Allen Allgäubikern viel Spaß, genießt die Sonne. Hebbe ist dabei, der fährt grad nach Hause... er sagte, dass er dann im Memmingen zusteigt.

Ach so @axx: vor einer Woche als ich mit Hebbe auf Tour war, war der Schrofenpass bereits gesperrt. Ich denke fast, dass der immer noch zu ist.


----------



## wurmspecht (12. September 2010)

gasman schrieb:


> ...hallo,
> ...
> komme gerade aus südtirol zurück.



Was ist das denn für ein netter Vorhang?

Ich komm nachher an den Bahnhof, bring das Bayern-Ticket und 4 Radtickets mit; Hebbe, Du wirst in MM zusteigen und brauchst ja dann keins, oder? Ansonsten musst Dir noch eins ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddel1 (12. September 2010)

Hi Jungens!

Es hatte diesen Sommer einfach zu viel geregnet, der lose Schutt am Schrofenpass??? Einfach ne tolle Rutschbahn in den Abgrund!!!
Wie siehts denn auf der Lechseite dann aus, die ausgewaschenen Blockstufen haben dann statt 70cm wohl eher 100cm. Das wär ja dann doch ein schönes Terrain zum Droppen - oder was, Hebbe??

Allen Allgäubikern auch viel Spaß von mir, ich genieß die Sonne im Garten und gestern abend hab ich meinen Original-BikeYoungtimer (70er-Jahre!) ins Reutlinger Weindorf ausgeführt

Grüßle
Toddel
the Toddel


----------



## aka (12. September 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Gerade aus Geislingen zurück. War ein interessantes Rennen: nachdem ich und Jörg ausfielen sind spontan Andi und Markus ausm Reutlingen-Thread eingesprungen. Recht erfolgreich muss man sagen, trotz einem Kettenbruch bei Markus (der dafür die teambesten Rundenzeiten lieferte) und einem defekten Freilauf an Andis Hinterrad kam am Ende ein verdienter 8.Platz raus (von immerhin 20 gestarteten Teams!)
> ...


Hat Spaß gemacht, auch wenn mir so hektische Sachen gar nicht liegen. Hab auch noch ein paar Bildle:












Gruß,
 Andi.

P.S.: mit Reutlingen haben wir nix zu tun, wir kommen eher aus dem Raum Nagold.


----------



## kupfermark (12. September 2010)

@kultbiker: Hey, Glückwunsch zur Platzierung u danke für den Bildbericht. Ich fahr nächstes Jahr dann wieder bei strömendem Regen mit ;-)


----------



## Pablo P. (12. September 2010)

...und hier noch ein kleines Video von einer Runde bei der Kult-Bike-Night. Gab es so ja auch schon während des Rennens zu sehen. 

Für Nachvertonung etc. war ich zu faul...


----------



## wurmspecht (12. September 2010)

Ich melde mich schon mal zurück. Hoffe, der Rest kommt auch heil, glücklich und mit Bildern heim . 

@Hebbe: Ich habe vor lauter Schaffnerstress heute morgen vergessen, Dir Deinen Anteil für das Bayern-Ticket abzuknöpfen. Darf ich das bei Dir gut haben, bis ich mal wieder Dein nettes Shuttleangebot annehme  ?


----------



## DJT (12. September 2010)

Die Allgäubiker sind auch wieder daheim.
Bilder haben wir heute leider nicht soviel.

Kurz gesagt es ging heute...

seehr viel bergauf:








oben (waren wir ja zweimal) war's dann immer sehr schön anzusehen:




Zwischendurch wurde noch laut Kommentar von ****, "Einparken des Bikes wie ne Frau" geübt 




und runter ging's auch viel:
















@enforce: Wieviel km/hm waren's denn nun heute?
@Susi, ich hab das Geld deinem Mechaniker gegeben 
(Der Schaffner beim Heimfahren war das Gegenteil von dem "Piep" in der früh) 
@kupfermark: Danke!
@Aitschie: Danke für die Pic's
@Pablo P: Mit welchem Bike warst du da eigentlich unterwegs? AMS?

MfG DJT


----------



## Pablo P. (12. September 2010)

@DJT: Ja, das war mein AMS125. Das Zaskar ist zu Hause geblieben - wird eigentlich ohnehin nicht mehr für reine Geländeaktionen verwendet. V.a. weil die Bremsen schon 1992 echt eher grottig waren. Nostalgie hin oder her, spätestens wenn's nässelt, ist die U-Brake eine mittlere Katastrophe...  Was aber interessant gewesen wäre: der Sprung. Da hat man, speziell im ermüdeten Zustand mit nem Fully dann ja doch deutlich höhere Sicherheitsreserven. Und selbst da hat's mich in der vorletzten Runde fast geschmissen... obwohl ich den ansonsten eigentlich echt gerne genutzt habe.


----------



## wurmspecht (13. September 2010)

Tolle Bilder!!!! Wann seid Ihr denn wieder in Oberstdorf gewesen?


----------



## dechfrax (13. September 2010)

toddel1 schrieb:


> Es hatte diesen Sommer einfach zu viel geregnet, der lose Schutt am Schrofenpass??? Einfach ne tolle Rutschbahn in den Abgrund!!!
> Wie siehts denn auf der Lechseite dann aus, die ausgewaschenen Blockstufen haben dann statt 70cm wohl eher 100cm. Das wär ja dann doch ein schönes Terrain zum Droppen - oder was, Hebbe?


Ich bin Ende Juli rüber, war auf der Oberstdorfer Seite kein Problem, solange man das Bike auf der richtigen Seite trägt. Auf der Lechseite war's halt recht verblockt und klatschnass.


----------



## enforce (13. September 2010)

Daten zur gestrigen Runde:
Abfahrt Obersdorf: 9:00Uhr
Länge: 52km
Aufstieg: 1780m

Aufstiege gingen über Teer, Schotter oder Trails, zum Ende hin immer steiler
Abfahrten fast ausschießlich auf Trails

Ankunft Oberstdorf: 16:59 (ca. 5 Sekunden vor Abfahrt des Zuges 

Wann gehts wieder los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (13. September 2010)

Pablo P. schrieb:


> ... Das Zaskar ist zu Hause geblieben - wird eigentlich ohnehin nicht mehr für reine Geländeaktionen verwendet. V.a. weil die Bremsen schon 1992 echt eher grottig waren. Nostalgie hin oder her, spätestens wenn's nässelt, ist die U-Brake eine mittlere Katastrophe...


Das Problem kenne ich von meinem alten GT 
Auf die U-Brake Sockel passt mit etwas Feilerei auch die Magura HS33, dann stimmt auch die Bremsleistung


----------



## DJT (13. September 2010)

Pablo P. schrieb:


> @DJT: Ja, das war mein AMS125...... der Sprung. Da hat man, speziell im ermüdeten Zustand mit nem Fully dann ja doch deutlich höhere Sicherheitsreserven. Und selbst da hat's mich in der vorletzten Runde fast geschmissen... obwohl ich den ansonsten eigentlich echt gerne genutzt habe.



Der Sprung war echt cool, aber mit'm Sattel oben zu springen ist schon übel!

@Toddel/Aitschie: Guckt mal die Bilder von Chicky's Alpencross letzte Woche an:
http://j.noplu.de/?p=264
Hat man den Schnee weggebeamt nachdem Aitschie und ich da oben waren?


----------



## Tria-Rainer (14. September 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Gerade aus Geislingen zurück. War ein interessantes Rennen: nachdem ich und Jörg ausfielen sind spontan Andi und Markus ausm Reutlingen-Thread eingesprungen. Recht erfolgreich muss man sagen, trotz einem Kettenbruch bei Markus (der dafür die teambesten Rundenzeiten lieferte) und einem defekten Freilauf an Andis Hinterrad kam am Ende ein verdienter 8.Platz raus (von immerhin 20 gestarteten Teams!)
> 
> Also waren doch noch ein paar vom Forum in Geislingen am Start.
> War ein toller Event, danke an Jörg für den Tip, schade nur das ihr nicht starten konntet  hat echt spass gemacht. Wir sind als Zweierteam angetreten "Tria-Crosser" gab also wenig Zeit zur Erhohlung ;-) aber für uns ein gutes intervall Training
> ...


----------



## Tria-Rainer (14. September 2010)

Bilder von der "Bikenight" in Geislingen von Thilo und mir


----------



## Pablo P. (14. September 2010)

@Rainer: Ah, Ihr ward also diese weißgekleideten Erdinger-Jungs, die immer mit saumäßigem Geschwindigkeitsüberschuss an mir vorbei gerast sind - zumindest bergauf!


----------



## Tria-Rainer (14. September 2010)

Pablo P. schrieb:


> @Rainer: Ah, Ihr ward also diese weißgekleideten Erdinger-Jungs, die immer mit saumäßigem Geschwindigkeitsüberschuss an mir vorbei gerast sind - zumindest bergauf!


#

Hi Pablo, ja stimmt wir waren die "Erdinger Alkoholfrei-Jungs" ;-)  ich dachte eigentlich wir sind bergab auch sauschnell gewesen  mir kams jedenfalls so vor   

und wer wart ihr ?  was für Trikos bzw. welches Team ? 

Grüße nach Blaubeuren


----------



## Pablo P. (14. September 2010)

Tria-Rainer schrieb:


> #
> 
> Hi Pablo, ja stimmt wir waren die "Erdinger Alkoholfrei-Jungs" ;-)  ich dachte eigentlich wir sind bergab auch sauschnell gewesen  mir kams jedenfalls so vor
> 
> ...



Wir waren das andere Triathleten Team => gelbe Tri-Tops vom SV Sulmetingen (Team: Herrscher der Wechselzone). Kann gut sein, dass Ihr bergab sauschnell/schneller als ich wart - ich wollte mit meinem Satz eigentlich nur sagen, dass mich dieses Jahr (anders als noch 2009) niemand in Richtung Kompression überholt oder es nur versucht hat - lag wohl an der weitgehend dauerhaft offenen Bremse .


----------



## Tria-Rainer (14. September 2010)

Pablo P. schrieb:


> Wir waren das andere Triathleten Team => gelbe Tri-Tops vom SV Sulmetingen (Team: Herrscher der Wechselzone). Kann gut sein, dass Ihr bergab sauschnell/schneller als ich wart - ich wollte mit meinem Satz eigentlich nur sagen, dass mich dieses Jahr (anders als noch 2009) niemand in Richtung Kompression überholt oder es nur versucht hat - lag wohl an der weitgehend dauerhaft offenen Bremse .



"sauschnell" war nicht so ernst gemeint und ich muss zugeben so ganz ohne abremsen bin ich die kompression  nicht gefahren. aber wenn keiner vor mir am berg fest hing, bin ich doch wenigstens hochgekommen 

hier noch  ein bild nach der kompression etwas unscharf aber dafür siehts optisch "sauschnell" aus


----------



## Tria-Rainer (14. September 2010)

Pablo P. schrieb:


> Wir waren das andere Triathleten Team => gelbe Tri-Tops vom SV Sulmetingen (Team: Herrscher der Wechselzone). Kann gut sein, dass Ihr bergab sauschnell/schneller als ich wart - ich wollte mit meinem Satz eigentlich nur sagen, dass mich dieses Jahr (anders als noch 2009) niemand in Richtung Kompression überholt oder es nur versucht hat - lag wohl an der weitgehend dauerhaft offenen Bremse .



"sauschnell" war nicht so ernst gemeint und ich muss zugeben so ganz ohne zu bremsen bin ich die kompression  nicht gefahren. aber wenn keiner vor mir am berg fest hing, bin ich doch wenigstens hochgekommen 

hier noch  ein bild nach der kompression etwas unscharf aber dafür siehts optisch "sauschnell" aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (14. September 2010)

herzlichen glüchwunsch nochmal an den 2.platz von tria-rainer (was anderes hab ich auch nicht erwartet ) und an den 8.platz von den geländefahrradschnellfahrfreunden.

vielleicht streichen sich ein paar von euch mal den 09.10.2010 im kalender an. wasgau-mtb-marathon. ohne zeitnahme, gute verpflegung, entspannte atmosphäre, super trails. ein genialer saisonabschluss.


----------



## HypnoKröte (14. September 2010)

Super Bilder und Platzierungen, wäre auch gern mitgefahren, nur hat sich meine Schulter und mein Ballen doch noch nicht erholt.


----------



## junkyjerk (14. September 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Super Bilder und Platzierungen, wäre auch gern mitgefahren, nur hat sich meine Schulter und mein Ballen doch noch nicht erholt.



nix als faule ausreden jedes mal... dein bike steht sich noch tot...


----------



## Juli-D (14. September 2010)

lang is es her bin wieder in Ulm und jederzeit für nen ride bereit


----------



## Jo_shi (15. September 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> vielleicht streichen sich ein paar von euch mal den 09.10.2010 im kalender an. wasgau-mtb-marathon. ohne zeitnahme, gute verpflegung, entspannte atmosphäre, super trails. ein genialer saisonabschluss.



Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, da mit zu fahren. Hört sich wirklich entspannt an.


----------



## junkyjerk (15. September 2010)

nabend leute...

hab im zug nach oberstdorf noch von einem event wind bekommen, dass den einen oder anderen hier interessieren könnte:

am 02./03.10.2010 findet im bikepark albstadt eine x-challenge statt. soll heissen:
ein xc-fahrer fährt die 138(?)hm hoch, klatscht oben mit dem downhiller ab und der fährt die downhillstrecke wieder runter. 

hört sich doch interessant an oder?

ich werd weitere infos, sobald verfügbar, mal hier posten.

will morgen nachmittag einer fahren? ich hab frei und könnte ne runde drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (15. September 2010)

Hi Jungs! Mal ne Frage: ich will mir in der nächsten Zeit ne ProtektorenWESTE besorgen, damit mir so blöde Zustände wie derzeit erspart bleiben... 
Mein Frage: kennt einer von Euch eines/mehrere der genannten Modelle? Erfahrungen?
- IXS Assault Vest
- Race Face Rally DH Protektorenjacke
- SIXSIXONE Assault Pressure Suit Protektorenjacke 
- SIXSIXONE Core Saver Protektorenweste Modell
- O'Neal Anger
Ach so, schnelle Kaufabsichten hab ich (noch) nicht, aber Informationen kann man ja mal sammeln...


----------



## Juli-D (16. September 2010)

@junkyjerk
bin sofort dabei heute so ab 14:30-15:00 ne runde zu drehen. Wo sollen wir und treffen. Wetter scheint ja mitzumachen


----------



## tbird (16. September 2010)

aah ihr seid gemein ... ich darf nicht fahren diese woche xD


----------



## junkyjerk (16. September 2010)

Juli-D schrieb:


> @junkyjerk
> bin sofort dabei heute so ab 14:30-15:00 ne runde zu drehen. Wo sollen wir und treffen. Wetter scheint ja mitzumachen



komm heute 15:30uhr nach blaustein, dort fahen tria-rainer und ich los. bis später.


----------



## Juli-D (16. September 2010)

perfekt bis später


----------



## junkyjerk (17. September 2010)

mein gott, wenn ich hier nix mehr schreib, stirbt der thread oder wie? 

also, ich muss morgen doch arbeiten, daher kann ich ab ca. 14:30uhr ne runde drehen.

wer will wo hin? ich würd sonst ne runde ins lautertal drehen.


----------



## Aitschie (17. September 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> mein gott, wenn ich hier nix mehr schreib, stirbt der thread oder wie?



Ich würde ja gern was anleiern (und dann schreiben) aber geht nicht... 

Außerdem bist du doch unser Oberspamer


----------



## Tria-Rainer (18. September 2010)

wenns zeitlich bei mir heute passt, kann sein das ich spontan mitfahre, ich schau dann nochmal hier ins forum...

gruß rainer


also, ich muss morgen doch arbeiten, daher kann ich ab ca. 14:30uhr ne runde drehen.

wer will wo hin? ich würd sonst ne runde ins lautertal drehen.[/quote]


----------



## enforce (18. September 2010)

Wenn ihr etwas mehr Zeit habt, können wir doch auch nach Blaubeuren. Bin aber so oder so 14:30 in Herrlingen.


----------



## junkyjerk (18. September 2010)

fahren in ulm los, komm doch zum bikeline kurz nach 14uhr. ansonsten anrufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (18. September 2010)

Am 29.10. ist im Ulmer Kornhaus die European Outdoor Film Tour - eine Reihe mit allen möglichen Kurzfilmen ausm Outdoorbereich.
Terminlink und Programmlink und Trailerlink (da kann man auch die vergangenen Trailer anschauen 
Das Programm hört sich mal wieder recht interessant und bunt gemischt an. Dieses Jahr wirds sogar mal möglich sein, dass Claudi und ich in Ulm sind. (Auch wenns noch mehr als n Monat hin ist) Wer hätte Interesse mitzukommen und bisschen Filme schauen??? Ich schlag mal den späteren Termin vor (Beginn 22Uhr), dann könnte man davor noch was zsammen essen gehen. Am Samstag kann man dann gemütlich ausschlafen...


----------



## Moose (18. September 2010)

Hallo liebe Ulmer.
Bin ab morgen (19.9.) für eine Woche im Ländle. Bin zwar gebürtig aus Ulm, würde mich aber gerne den "locals" anhengen. Ich fahre das meiste (Marathon). 
Schaue morgen abend nochmal ins Forum. Bis ich das Bike zusammengebaut habe ist der Sonntag gelaufen.
Gebt Bescheid, wenn Ihr unter der Woche fahrt. 
- und keine Angst, mich kann man dann auch im Wald stehen lassen, ich finde nach Hause ;-)))


----------



## carmin (18. September 2010)

Hey, Moose kommt nach Ulm!
Das solltet Ihr Euch nicht entgehen lassen )


----------



## junkyjerk (19. September 2010)

wenns wetter so bleibt, dienstag und donnerstag könnte ich wieder längere touren machen, da hab ich frei.

gestern auf der tour im lautertal haben wir dann noch einen downhillfahrer getroffen, der grad ein wenig auf den trails rumbuddelt, mal schauen, wie lange das gut geht.


----------



## Funsportler (19. September 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wenns wetter so bleibt, dienstag und donnerstag könnte ich wieder längere touren machen, da hab ich frei.
> 
> gestern auf der tour im lautertal haben wir dann noch einen downhillfahrer getroffen, der grad ein wenig auf den trails rumbuddelt, mal schauen, wie lange das gut geht.



den Downhiller hab ich auch gesehen. Hatte der ein Canyon Torque?  Bei kürzeren Touren ab 16-17:00 wäre ich auch sofort dabei.


----------



## junkyjerk (19. September 2010)

Funsportler schrieb:


> den Downhiller hab ich auch gesehen. Hatte der ein Canyon Torque?  Bei kürzeren Touren ab 16-17:00 wäre ich auch sofort dabei.



jupp, schwarzes canyon torque.


----------



## axx (19. September 2010)

Ich war gestern nachmittag im Lautertal und hab keinen von euch gesehen 
Trailverschönerungen durch Erdumschichtung sind zwar eine schöne Sache, in einem ausgewiesenen Wald- und Naturschutzgebiet kann das aber auch schnell nach hinten losgehen...


----------



## Jo_shi (20. September 2010)

Im Lautertal buddeln? Davon halte ich gar nichts. Kann wirklich zur Folge haben, dass dort alles gesperrt wird. Das ist ein Naturschutzgebiet! Wenn ich denjenigen reffen würde, würde ich ihn auch darauf hinweisen. Es kann nicht sein wenn einer dort buddelt es dann alle mittragen müssen!

So, da ich nun nach zwei Wochen so langsam auch wieder Gesund bin, werde ich am Dienstag auch eine Runde drehen. Muss allerdings vorher arbeiten, wenn ich aber weiß das jemand mitfährt fange ich eher an, sodass man so um 16:30 Uhr los könnte.


----------



## Ruggi (20. September 2010)

Jo_shi schrieb:


> Im Lautertal buddeln? Davon halte ich gar nichts. Kann wirklich zur Folge haben, dass dort alles gesperrt wird. Das ist ein Naturschutzgebiet! Wenn ich denjenigen reffen würde, würde ich ihn auch darauf hinweisen. Es kann nicht sein wenn einer dort buddelt es dann alle mittragen müssen!
> 
> So, da ich nun nach zwei Wochen so langsam auch wieder Gesund bin, werde ich am Dienstag auch eine Runde drehen. Muss allerdings vorher arbeiten, wenn ich aber weiß das jemand mitfährt fange ich eher an, sodass man so um 16:30 Uhr los könnte.



Hi Joshi,

dort hinten sind alle trails sowieso schon qasi gesperrt 
(außer die breiter als 2m sind)
aber bei dem empfindlichen jängern & wanderfreunden da hinten wird die buddelei bald vorbei sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (20. September 2010)

haben den downhillburschi angesprochen, da er auch mit blockiertem hinterrad gefahren ist. hat sein fehlverhalten eingesehen, nachdem wir mit ihm gesprochen haben. ist dann noch einen trail mit uns zusammen gefahren.


----------



## micb (20. September 2010)

Hi, 

ich bin relativ neu hier im Forum. Würde mich ganz gern gelegentlich einer Runde anschließen. Gehöre leider zur arbeitenden/promovierenden Bevölkerung und hab eher erst ab 16:30/17:00 Zeit in Ulm loszukommen.


----------



## Juli-D (20. September 2010)

also ich würd heut ab ca. 16 uhr ne runde durchs lautertal drehen is jemand dabei?


----------



## Moose (20. September 2010)

Dienstag und vor allem Donnerstag hört sich gut an!


----------



## junkyjerk (20. September 2010)

morgen fahren tria-rainer und ich nach blaubeuren, wer mitwill - pm. abfahrt 14uhr in blaustein.


----------



## Juli-D (20. September 2010)

@ Joshi
Dienstag also morgen 16:30 wäre ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlusslicht_ul (20. September 2010)

Juli-D schrieb:


> @ Joshi
> Dienstag also morgen 16:30 wäre ich dabei



......möglicherweise würde ich auch dazustoßen!! Wo ist Treffpunkt?


----------



## Jo_shi (21. September 2010)

Also Abfahrt heute (Di. 21.09.) um 16:30 Uhr in Söflingen am Wasserrad: http://goo.gl/maps/hzDc

Wer meine Telefonnummer haben will, soll mir kurz ne PM schicken.

 @Moose Donnerstag würde ich auch auf jeden Fall fahren gehen.


----------



## junkyjerk (21. September 2010)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> ......möglicherweise würde ich auch dazustoßen!! Wo ist Treffpunkt?



wenn das wörtchen nicht wäre, also rechnet lieber nicht mit ihm.

wer heute ein wenig früher schluss machen kann, ab 14uhr gehts nach blaubeuren, will meinem nachbar tria-rainer mal die dortigen trails zeigen.


----------



## Jo_shi (21. September 2010)

Ein bisschen früher ist gut  Ich habe heute extr um 6:20 mit der Arbeit begonnen um um 16:00 Uhr die Arbeit verlassen zu können. So gern ich heute um 14:00 Uhr mitfahren würde, es geht leider einfach nicht!


----------



## Pablo P. (21. September 2010)

Wie lange sind Eure Touren eigentlich normalerweise so? Und wie ist da das Tempo? Würde ja evtl. schon mal gerne mit Euch Trailsurfen gehen, aber wenn ich mir Eure Hochgebirgstouren so anschaue, bekomme ich das Gefühl, dass ich in eurer Leistungskategorie nicht so richtig aufgehoben wäre...  Oder habt Ihr auch ne Genießer-Truppe?


----------



## Jo_shi (21. September 2010)

Also für die Tour heute um 16:30 Uhr von mir brauchst du absolut keine Angst haben nicht hinterher zu kommen. Es ist eine Tour und keine Marathonvorbereitung. Ich war ausserdem die letzten 2 Wochen krank, dass heißt das Tempo ist heute eher Richtung gemütlich, was nicht heißt dass es im Singletrail auch mal flott werden kann. Aber Bergauf werden heute keine Punkte für den schnellsten vergeben!


----------



## Aitschie (21. September 2010)

Pablo P. schrieb:


> Oder habt Ihr auch ne Genießer-Truppe?



Wir sind ne Genießer-Truppe!!!! Sonst würde zumindest ich nicht Fahren gehen (gut, derzeit eher wollen  F*** Schulter) 

Bei den Touren in der Ulmer Gegend ist eigentlich jeder, der halbwegs sauber radfahren kann mitfahrfähig und mitfahrberechtigt!!!! Ich glaub auch, dass keiner von den Schnellern (dazu zähle ich mich jetzt einfach mal...) ein Problem damit haben darf, oben am Berg auf die Langsameren zu warten und ihnen eine Erholung zu gönnen! Falls doch, muss er entweder wieder runterfahren und ein zweites mal rauf oder er sollte nicht in der Gruppe fahren...

Bitte nicht immer von den Extremtouren auf den Alltag schliessen... ab und an gibts halt "Specials" (wie die Hochtouren und Marathons). Und wenns zu anspruchsvoll wird dann haben wir glaub ich auch kein Problem, es demjenigen zu sagen, dass es besser für ihn ist zu Hause zu bleiben. Aber dazu müssen wir denjenigen erst kennen lernen, deswegen: *MITFAHREN!!!!*


----------



## Moose (21. September 2010)

Jo_shi schrieb:


> Also Abfahrt heute (Di. 21.09.) um 16:30 Uhr in Söflingen am Wasserrad: http://goo.gl/maps/hzDc
> 
> Wer meine Telefonnummer haben will, soll mir kurz ne PM schicken.
> 
> @Moose Donnerstag würde ich auch auf jeden Fall fahren gehen.



Super. Heute schaffe ich es nicht, aber Donnerstag passt gut. Söflingen passt auch SEHR GUT ;-).
Wann und wo am Donnerstag kannst Du ja dann veröffentlichen.
Gute Fahrt!


----------



## fr-andi (21. September 2010)

Hallöle,Ihr Ulmer! Da ich schon lange so mitlese, würd' ich mich vielleicht auch gerne mal für ne kleine Tour um Ulm rum anschliessen nach'm Sommer/Herbst? Ihr fahrt ja glaub nicht immer gleich nach Blaubeuren raus, sondern auch öfters bei Ulm bzw.max.Lautertal. Dachte eigentlich, dass ich schon so hinterherkommen werde(rauf+runter), war nur kürzlich vom Namenszusatz "Tria" etwas verunsichert.. Grüssle, Andrè(aus Elchingen) !


----------



## axx (21. September 2010)

Sehr schön war's heut!

@fr-andi: einfach mal mitkommen! Heut waren wir im Lautertal. Dass Jörg und Tria unverschämt schnell fahren ist mir heute aus gut informierter Quelle auch zu Ohren gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (21. September 2010)

Einfach im eigenen Rythmus die Berge fahren, mach ich auch so. Mit Jörg, Falk unc co. kann ich bei weitem auch nicht mithalten :-D 

Danke dass ihr immer wartet ;-D


----------



## manomania (22. September 2010)

hi, nu melde ich mich auch mal.Ich würde gerne mal bei euch mitfahren, allerdings geht es mir wie einigen anderen hier, zum einen denke ich das ich fahrtechnisch oder konditionell nicht mithalten kann.Zudem bin ich nicht immer im Ländle oder muß arbeiten etc.
Wer hat Lust und Zeit am Samstag auf eine kleine Tour, allerdings kann ich erst um 14 Uhr.


Grüße Jutta


----------



## Pablo P. (22. September 2010)

LOL! Na, da scheine ich ja was losgetreten zu haben... jetzt kommen überall auch andere "Mitleser" aus den Löchern, die sich bisher nicht getraut haben.  

Danke @Aitischie für die schöne Zusammenfassung, ich denke, ich stoße in nächster Zeit mal dazu!

Björn


----------



## Ruggi (22. September 2010)

axx schrieb:


> Sehr schön war's heut!



jeep, nette tour wars gestern 
wenns mal wieder zeitlich paßt, würde ich mich wieder gern einklinken


----------



## Pablo P. (22. September 2010)

Ich düse nach der Arbeit heut durchs Wolfstal (Lauterach), um dort mal nach Trails zu suchen. Werde so gegen 17Uhr dort am Wanderparkplatz losradeln. Evtl. ist ja jemand von euch ebenfalls in der Gegend unterwegs...?


----------



## Moose (22. September 2010)

Dann morgen ALLE Ulmer, Exil Ulmer und die, die sich sonst nie trauen gemeinsam?
Ich bin auch auf "Tour" eingestellt, die Marathon Saison ist für mich zu Ende.


----------



## Funsportler (22. September 2010)

Dann lernt man ja demnächst ganz viel neue Leute kennen, wenn sich jetzt alle trauen 

Wer fährt jetzt morgen wann wohin?


----------



## junkyjerk (22. September 2010)

7uhr abfahrt nach oberstdorf. pressair und ich. noch jemand?


----------



## micb (22. September 2010)

Ich hätte morgen ab 16:30 wieder Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jo_shi (22. September 2010)

Ich würde vorschlagen, dass wir uns morgen (Do. 23.09.) 16:30 Uhr am Wasserrad in Söflingen treffen und dann schauen wo wir hinfahren mögen.


----------



## Funsportler (22. September 2010)

Jo_shi schrieb:


> Ich würde vorschlagen, dass wir uns morgen (Do. 23.09.) 16:30 Uhr am Wasserrad in Söflingen treffen und dann schauen wo wir hinfahren mögen.



Falls es für noch mehr Leute eng wird, hätte ich auch nichts dagegen, wenn es etwas später wird. Kann nicht jeden Tag um 4 aus der Arbeit rennen nur weil diese Woche schön Wetter ist


----------



## Tria-Rainer (22. September 2010)

mhh "tria" verunsichert ???
versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz, mein nickname sagt lediglich aus das ich kein mountbike spezialist bin. 
bin hier im forum um von den erfahrenen mountainbikern bisschen was abzuschauen, in der gruppe zu fahren, neue trails ....  bin inzwischen mit einigen hier gefahren und es hat immer gepasst, mal wars ne schnelle truppe dann wieder langsamer, am berg oben wird immer gewartet 

also mein tip einfach mal mitfahren und ausprobieren 

grüße von rainer (ohne tria) ;-)



quote=fr-andi;7584023]Hallöle,Ihr Ulmer! Da ich schon lange so mitlese, würd' ich mich vielleicht auch gerne mal für ne kleine Tour um Ulm rum anschliessen nach'm Sommer/Herbst? Ihr fahrt ja glaub nicht immer gleich nach Blaubeuren raus, sondern auch öfters bei Ulm bzw.max.Lautertal. Dachte eigentlich, dass ich schon so hinterherkommen werde(rauf+runter), war nur kürzlich vom Namenszusatz "Tria" etwas verunsichert.. Grüssle, Andrè(aus Elchingen) ![/quote]


----------



## Juli-D (22. September 2010)

sauber freu mich schon auf morgen


----------



## Moose (22. September 2010)

Jo_shi schrieb:


> Ich würde vorschlagen, dass wir uns morgen (Do. 23.09.) 16:30 Uhr am Wasserrad in Söflingen treffen und dann schauen wo wir hinfahren mögen.



Bin dabei.
Bis morgen...


----------



## dechfrax (22. September 2010)

Funsportler schrieb:


> Falls es für noch mehr Leute eng wird, hätte ich auch nichts dagegen, wenn es etwas später wird. Kann nicht jeden Tag um 4 aus der Arbeit rennen nur weil diese Woche schön Wetter ist


Geht mir auch so .... Ist 17:30 am Söflinger Wasserrad auch in Ordnung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (22. September 2010)

Also wenn schon früh Feierabend machen, dann gleich richtig. Sonst lohnt sich's ja nicht.
Ich versuch den 1630 Termin zu schaffen.


----------



## Pablo P. (22. September 2010)

Wolfstal war schön, wenngleich die Trails oft nur durch Fußmarsch erreichbar waren, und teils deutlich über meinem fahrerischen Niveau lagen (mit verblockten und gleichzeitig steilen Spitzkehren hab ich noch kein Pow-Wow feiern können...).

Morgen geht's mal wieder auf die Heimattrails rund um Blaubeuren. Würde so gegen 17 Uhr losfahren. Evtl. Treffpunkt könnten wir noch ausmachen...


----------



## Tria-Rainer (23. September 2010)

Hi Pablo, 
blaubeuren hört sich gut an , ich würde mitfahren 17 uhr würde mir passen.  

Morgen geht's mal wieder auf die Heimattrails rund um Blaubeuren. Würde so gegen 17 Uhr losfahren. Evtl. Treffpunkt könnten wir noch ausmachen...[/quote]


----------



## enforce (23. September 2010)

Wenn Ihr in Blaubeuren fahrt, würde ich gern dort hinzu stoßen. Versuche gegen 17:30Uhr raus zu kommen.


----------



## Pablo P. (23. September 2010)

@enforce: Wo in Blaubeuren könntest Du um 17.30 Uhr denn sein? Rainer und ich hatten bisher geplant uns schon um 17 Uhr zu treffen...


----------



## enforce (23. September 2010)

@Paplo P.: hast ne pm


----------



## Moose (23. September 2010)

Ich muss leider *ABSAGEN*
Bitte nicht auf mich warten!


----------



## Funsportler (23. September 2010)

Ich muss auch noch arbeiten. Hab ja aber angekündigt, dass es mir wahrscheinlich zu früh ist.


----------



## junkyjerk (23. September 2010)

hoffe, die, die heute gefahren sind, hatten eine menge spass.

pressair und ich waren heute in oberstdorf und im kleinwalsertal unterwegs (53km/ 2120hm) , bestes wetter, schönste trails und gute fotos. die stell ich dann morgen im laufe des tages ein. wat´n cooler tag...


----------



## axx (23. September 2010)

Ja, in unserer Gruppe hatten glaub ich acht Leute viel Spass. Wetter und Trails waren perfekt und wurden bis zum letzten Licht ausgenutzt 

Bin schon auf eure Fotos gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (24. September 2010)

hier nun die bilder von gestern:

auffahrt richtung fellhorn und kanzelwand aus richtung oberstdorf bei bestem wetter






richtung kuhgehrenalpe
pressair





junkyjerk









blick richtung kleinwalsertal





pressair holt sich kleines aua am ellenbogen und verletzt sich die schulter





auf dem walmendinger horn strahlt die sonne





pressair gibt gas





junkyjerk auch





ein bisschen posen muss sein









kleiner drop nach der stutzalpe





steintürmchen kurz vor der breitachklamm


----------



## axx (25. September 2010)

Tolle Fotos  

Das Wetter ist ja gerade zum


----------



## Jo_shi (25. September 2010)

Ja, ist zum Kotzen und dann auch noch so kalt. Hab da heute aber im Westen ein Hoch gesehen ich hoffe, dass kommt auch noch zu uns!

Ich kege dann mal die Beine hoch, damit ich nächste Woche wieder fahren kann.


----------



## Aitschie (27. September 2010)

*zefix* muss das Wetter heute gut/optimal sein??? 

Ähm, wenn's am Mittwoch immer noch gut sein sollte, will ich meine Schulter mal aufm Trail testen. Ich würd abends gegen 17Uhr in Richtung Lautertal rollern. Wer mit will möge sich anhängen... 

Ach so, ganz entspannt, ich will v.a. mal testen was die Schulter sagt/ob sie schon wieder geht. Wenns it geht dann brech ich nach einer Abfahrt ab.


----------



## kupfermark (28. September 2010)

Heut biken für Kurzentschlossene falls es nicht mehr anfängt zu regnen:

TP 16 Uhr Bahnübergang Herrlingen.


----------



## junkyjerk (28. September 2010)

bis gleich. ich komm.

edit: rad ist wieder geputzt und geölt. meine neue lampe ist da, die nightrides können kommen. also dann sollten wir unseren wöchentlichen nightride wieder einführen. die runde über hochsträss nach blaubeuren und zurück über y-weg über wippingen und lautertal war doch immer sehr nett.

2 lampen hab ich jetzt zum ausleihen. gardena-selbstbaulampen, einmal mit 2,9kg-bleigelakku und einmal mit 1,9kg-bleigelakku. also wer ne lampe braucht, meldet sich einfach bei mir.

@axx: deine lampe kriegst du endlich diese woche wieder. danke nochmals...


----------



## Jo_shi (29. September 2010)

Hast du zu dem Thema Lampen eventuell noch ein paar Tips? Ich hätte auch gern eine eigene mit der man Nachts fahren kann, möchte dafür aber nicht mehr wie 150 ausgeben.


----------



## junkyjerk (29. September 2010)

Jo_shi schrieb:


> Hast du zu dem Thema Lampen eventuell noch ein paar Tips? Ich hÃ¤tte auch gern eine eigene mit der man Nachts fahren kann, mÃ¶chte dafÃ¼r aber nicht mehr wie 150â¬ ausgeben.



guckst du hier. haben fÃ¼r 2 lampen inkl. 2 extra-akkus und 2 zubehÃ¶rsets 270â¬ bezahlt. also 135â¬ fÃ¼r alles pro person.

edit: geht einer mit am samstag ganztags oder sonntag nachmittag auf ne grÃ¶ssere runde? entweder geislingen, blaubeuren oder vielleicht sogar in die alpen? wobei samstag das bessere wetter vorhergesagt ist in den alpen.


----------



## Aitschie (29. September 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> guckst du hier. haben fÃ¼r 2 lampen inkl. 2 extra-akkus und 2 zubehÃ¶rsets 270â¬ bezahlt. also 135â¬ fÃ¼r alles pro person.
> 
> edit: geht einer mit am samstag ganztags oder sonntag nachmittag auf ne grÃ¶ssere runde? entweder geislingen, blaubeuren oder vielleicht sogar in die alpen? wobei samstag das bessere wetter vorhergesagt ist in den alpen.



135â¬? Meine Lampe hat direkt aus China ungefÃ¤hr die HÃ¤lfte gekostet. Gut, ich musste 5 Wochen auf die Warten, aber ansonsten... Warum hast du eigentlich noch nen Ersatzakku? Eine Akkuladung hÃ¤lt bei mir ich glaub 4h auf hÃ¶chster Stufe, das reicht aus um sich auszufahren. Ãber die Lampe kann ich bisher nur Gutes berichten! Viele Nightride-EinsÃ¤tze hatte sie bisher leider noch nicht, die aber mit Bravour und auch beim 24h-Rennen war sie gut im Einsatz. Hier noch ein Beispiel zur Ausleuchtung:




Die grelle Baumgruppe vorne links ist rund 7m entfernt...




Hell sind die Magicshine-Lampen auf jeden Fall, die BÃ¤ume hinten sind ca. 70-100m entfernt...

@Biken am WE: musste heute feststellen, dass die Schulter doch noch nicht so fit ist wie gedacht. Normales Fahren auch Ã¼ber Treppen geht, aber hÃ¶here Stufen, Hinterrad versetzen oder Wheelies sind noch etwas schmerzhaft (-> also alle Bewegungen, bei denen die Schulter grÃ¶Ãeren Zug- oder DruckkrÃ¤ften ausgesetzt wird). Daher werde ich nachdem Hebbe und Co nach Finale abgerauscht sind am Samstag in aller FrÃ¼h wieder nach Bayreuth fahren und nur Rennradtouren durch die frÃ¤nkische Schweiz machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (29. September 2010)

@aitschie: 135â¬ inkl. 2.akku (35â¬) und helmhalterung, stirnlampenhalterung und 1m verlÃ¤ngerungskabel. preis ist meiner meinung nach in ordnung, vor allem bei einer eventuellen garantieabwicklung bin ich dann doch froh, dass ich nach Ã¶sterreich mich wenden muss und nicht nach china.


----------



## Aitschie (29. September 2010)

^^ Garantie ist was wert, aber wenn's mit der Lampe Probleme gibt, landet sie im Müll/wird an Bastler verschenkt und ne Neue kommt her... Zwar wenig ökologisch, aber bei dem Preis fang ich nicht an, mich mit Österreich rumzuärgern. Das kostet mich nur Nerven und Zeit...


----------



## Jo_shi (29. September 2010)

Ihr wisst schon, dass ich nach meiner Recherche festgestellt habe, dass ihr von der gleichen Lampe redet?

Magicshine heißen sie beide, von daher werden sie auch vom selben chinesischen Hersteller kommen


----------



## Flow-Rida (29. September 2010)

edit: geht einer mit am samstag ganztags oder sonntag nachmittag auf ne grössere runde? entweder geislingen, blaubeuren oder vielleicht sogar in die alpen? wobei samstag das bessere wetter vorhergesagt ist in den alpen.

Wollt wegen Sonntag auch schon fragen. Samstag geht nicht. Hätte am Sonntag Lust und Zeit, wäre für Blaubeuren oder Geislingen (da war ich noch nie biken und wollt eh mal hin). 
Wann und wo sollen wir uns treffen?

Gruß Flo


----------



## junkyjerk (30. September 2010)

Jo_shi schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon, dass ich nach meiner Recherche festgestellt habe, dass ihr von der gleichen Lampe redet?
> 
> Magicshine heißen sie beide, von daher werden sie auch vom selben chinesischen Hersteller kommen



hi joshi,

dass wir beide die selbe lampe haben ist klar, nur aitschie hat seine aus china importiert, ich hab meine über einen lieferanten aus österreich. garantieabwicklung ist da einfacher, pressair hat nämlich am 2. akku nen wackelkontakt und kriegt jetzt umgehend nen neuen. also das mach mal nach mit der aus china importierten lampe.


----------



## Jo_shi (30. September 2010)

OK, dann habe ich das falsch verstanden. 

Werde mir die wohl jetzt auch bestellen. Falls sonst noch jemand Interesse an der Lampe hat kann er sich ja bei mir melden, dann bestellen wir die zusammen. Und für ne direkte Chinabestllung sind mir selbst 60 zu viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micb (30. September 2010)

Mal ne Frage zu diesen Lampen, wo wird denn der Akku befestigt?


----------



## tbird (30. September 2010)

Tipp fÃ¼r Bikelampen mit POWER: 

Sonplas Burner. 

Kostet gut 400â¬, ist aber "MADE IN STRAUBING" und von Ã¤usserst hoher QualitÃ¤t. 

2000 / 3000 Lumen (je nach Modell). 

Ich fahre in Zukunft mit einer Kombi aus 3000 Lumen Burner aufm Lenker und 2000 Lumen Burny (kleine Version) aufm Kopf durch die Nacht.


----------



## junkyjerk (30. September 2010)

micb schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zu diesen Lampen, wo wird denn der Akku befestigt?



wenn du die lampe an den lenker baust, dann kommt der akku ans oberrohr, wenn du die lampe auf den helm baust, dann kommt der akku in den rucksack.




tbird schrieb:


> Tipp fÃ¼r Bikelampen mit POWER:
> 
> Sonplas Burner.
> 
> ...



3000 lumen? da kann sich lupine ja warm anziehen mit ihrer 1850 lumen betty fÃ¼r 900â¬....


----------



## tbird (30. September 2010)

Auf jeden Fall!!  

Hier mal Bilder vom Burner 3k (3000 Lumen, 23°-Optik):


----------



## Jo_shi (30. September 2010)

Das Problem ist aber noch zur Zeit, dass sie ja andauernd selbst ausschaltet wie du in einem anderen Thread beschreibst. Ist daher für mich eher mal was für die Zukunft wenn es ausgereift ist.


----------



## tbird (30. September 2010)

Nein, das tut sie jetzt nicht mehr  Die Lampe dimmt nun herunter, falls sie zu heiss wird. Die umgebaute Lampe liegt bereits neben mir. Ich werde wohl heute abend eine kleine Runde drehen ...  

Ausserdem betrifft dieses "Problem" der überhitzung nur den Burner 3k mit der breiten Optik. der 2k mit 3 LEDs hat dieses Problem nicht.


----------



## enforce (30. September 2010)

na toll, dieses Jahr sind dann alle Trails schneefrei, wenn Ihr mit euren Strahlern alles weggeschmolzen habt.

Die MTS gibt es grad fÃ¼r 150â¬
jj*s-Lampe gibt es jetzt auf Ebay aus Deutschland fÃ¼r 60â¬ ohne ZubehÃ¶r:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradlampe-bik...=140458675960&ps=63&clkid=5405749924719446511


----------



## tbird (30. September 2010)

Ich würde bei dieses billigen Lampen extrem aufpassen. Es ist schon oft vorgekommen, dass der Wärmeübergang von LED zu gehäuse unzureichend war und die LED darum abgefackelt ist...


----------



## Tria-Rainer (30. September 2010)

Jemand lust auf ne kleine Runde heute ? allerdings schon um 16 uhr, am Bahnübergang Herrlingen. dachte mal so nach Blaubeuren 2-3 Trails und wieder zurück... 
und das ganze  mit o,oooo Lumen


----------



## bax75 (30. September 2010)

Na das sieht ja super aus! Jetzt rüsten alle fett auf und kaufen sich Monster-Funzeln. 
Sicherheitshalber sollten wir dann nur noch nightriden gehen wenn alle Sonnenbrillen tragen. 
Wie wäre es mit Nightride am Montag oder Dienstag ab 19Uhr? Wer kommt mit? Sonnenbrillen kann man bei mir käuflich erwerben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (30. September 2010)

"I WEAR MY SUNGLASSES AT NIGHT!" *sing*

yay ... 

Montag 19 Uhr hört sich erstmal recht angenehm an ...  Was ist geplant?!


----------



## Pablo P. (30. September 2010)

Fährt jemand von Euch am Sonntag in Trochtelfingen bei der Alb-Gold Raserei mit? Ich selber werfe mich wagemutig auf die Kurzdistanz...


----------



## armor (30. September 2010)

da schmier ich mit meiner piko3 ja völlig ab...auch wen ich der meinung bin die reicht sschön völlig und kann sehr einfach auch zum laufen genommen werden.
mir hat sich diese lumen-hysterie trotz mehreren wintern nightride nicht wirklich aufgetan, aber gut, bin im winter auch nicht so der mörder-trail-hunter...


jo, bin am sonntag in trochtelfingen. allerdings die lange runde!


----------



## kupfermark (30. September 2010)

bax75 schrieb:


> Na das sieht ja super aus! Jetzt rüsten alle fett auf und kaufen sich Monster-Funzeln.
> Sicherheitshalber sollten wir dann nur noch nightriden gehen wenn alle Sonnenbrillen tragen.
> Wie wäre es mit Nightride am Montag oder Dienstag ab 19Uhr? Wer kommt mit? Sonnenbrillen kann man bei mir käuflich erwerben!!!



Ich hab glaub auch noch so ne Sonnenfinsternis-Brille, müßte ja reichen!

Tja, den Selbstbaulampen blüht das selbe Schicksal wie den Felgenbremsen. Irgendwann werd ich der letzte sein (wenn ichs nicht schon bin) der damit rumfährt.. 

Die nächsten 2,5 Wochen kann ich nicht, danach schon. Vielleicht sollten wir einen festen Tag in der Woche einplanen? Alles außer Mo und Fr wäre gut.


----------



## axx (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich find die 900lm LED-Lampen völlig ausreichend. Vergleichbar mit der Gardena-Brause (@LiIon), wobei deren Lichtkegel und -farbe für meinen Geschmack angenehmer waren.

Am Sonntag soll das Wetter schön werden, in den Bergen bei Föhn sogar richtig warm. Was tun?


----------



## tbird (1. Oktober 2010)

axx schrieb:


> Ich find die 900lm LED-Lampen völlig ausreichend. Vergleichbar mit der Gardena-Brause (@LiIon), wobei deren Lichtkegel und -farbe für meinen Geschmack angenehmer waren.



Ich war gestern mit beiden Sonplas Burnern (2k als Spot mit 10° aufm Helm, 3k als Flood mit 23° aufm Lenker) unterwegs. 

Real wohl um die 4000 Lumen für beide zusammen. 

Fazit: 
Quasi lückenlose Ausleuchtung ab Lenker bis ~150m, bei einer Breite vor dem Bike von gut 10 Metern (durch die 23°-Optik). Tiefhängende Äste und Verwinkelte Trails -> Gar kein Problem ... selbst unbekanntes Gelände kann befahren werden wie am Tag...


----------



## axx (1. Oktober 2010)

bin begeistert


----------



## junkyjerk (1. Oktober 2010)

4000lumen? wenn ich als autofahrer dir entgegen kommen würde und du würdest mir ins auto leuchten, würde ich dich vom rad boxen... 




wenn ich dich noch sehen würde und nicht total blind geblendet..


----------



## tbird (1. Oktober 2010)

Auf der Straße ist der Flood aufm Lenker komplett aus oder auf minimum heruntergedimmt, die Lampe aufm Kopf ist auf minimale Leuchtstärke eingestellt. 

Bin ja selbst auch Autofahrer, und absichtlich blende ich niemand. 

Ist aber spassig. Die Autofahrer blenden nun schon etwa 500m vor mir von Fern- auf Abblendlicht ab. Find ich gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (1. Oktober 2010)

Krass, wenn der Trend so weiter geht, fährt bald niemand mehr tagsüber, weils da im Wald zu dunkel ist. 

Zumindest würde dann kein Wanderer mehr meckern, weil die dann schon in ihrem Vereinsheim sitzen.


----------



## junkyjerk (1. Oktober 2010)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Zumindest würde dann kein Wanderer mehr meckern, weil die dann schon in ihrem Vereinsheim sitzen.



dafür springt dann der förster im dreieck, wenn wir ihn bei der nachtjagd stören und das wild vertreiben... bin mit pressair mal übel aufgelauert worden im lautertal auf einem nightride. der jäger war foxdevilswild.


----------



## tbird (1. Oktober 2010)

naja, das wild vertreibst aber auch mit der kleinsten funzel am rad ... die haun doch alleine schon bei fremden geräuschen ab. 

klar, gegenseitige rücksichtnahme ist bei nightrides noch wichtiger wie bei tag-fahrten. mir ist mal ne gruppe wanderer nachts entgegen gekommen ... war auch lustig ... ^^


----------



## Flow-Rida (1. Oktober 2010)

edit: geht einer mit am samstag ganztags oder sonntag nachmittag auf ne grössere runde? entweder geislingen oder blaubeuren

Um nochmal auf die Frage von junkyjerk zurückzukommen. Ich hätte am Sonntag Lust und Zeit. Würd mich freuen, wenn es klappen würd.


----------



## junkyjerk (1. Oktober 2010)

@all: sonntag scheint sich heraus zu kristallisieren als tourtag. also wohin? geislingen oder blaubeuren?

kann aber erst gegen mittag, so gegen 13uhr, da ich ab 10:30uhr zum weisswurstfrühstück eingeladen bin. von dort würde ich dann entweder zum bhf fahren und dort können wir uns ja am seiteneingang treffen oder wir starten in ulm und fahren übers hochsträss nach blaubeuren und drehen dort ne runde, vielleicht mit verlängerung nach schelklingen. auch schön.

also sagt mal, wohin ihr wollt.


----------



## Flow-Rida (1. Oktober 2010)

Mittags ist mir auch lieber. Wohin es geht ist mir egal, freu mich auf neue Wege/Trail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (1. Oktober 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> kann aber erst gegen mittag, so gegen 13uhr, da ich ab 10:30uhr zum weisswurstfrühstück eingeladen bin.



 An so ne Tour hab ich gute Erinnerungen: war mit Sebastian nach nem Weisswurstfrühstück unterwegs, jeder mit 3 Hefes intus... *lol* war das spaßig, wir waren beide voll fit


----------



## Jo_shi (2. Oktober 2010)

axx und ich werden morgen nochmal in die Alpen fahren. Wahrscheinlich in den Bregenzerwald.

Ich hatte da ja mal diese beiden Touren vorgeschlagen, die eine davon wurde ja schon dieses Jahr gefahren, welche weiß ich nicht mehr, also wird's vielleicht die andere werden.

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.4652.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.38842.html

Wer noch mit will kann sich ja melden. Wetter soll föhnig werden, das heißt es werden nochmal so um die 20°C sein.


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Oktober 2010)

Jo_shi schrieb:


> axx und ich werden morgen nochmal in die Alpen fahren. Wahrscheinlich in den Bregenzerwald.
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.4652.html
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.38842.html



viel spass euch beiden, ich kann ja leider erst ab mittag.

wer kommt denn morgen mit nach blaubeuren?


----------



## tbird (2. Oktober 2010)

bin mir noch nicht sicher wg. blaubeuren. wollt mal wieder die lautertaltrails fahren.


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Oktober 2010)

tbird schrieb:


> bin mir noch nicht sicher wg. blaubeuren. wollt mal wieder die lautertaltrails fahren.



von mir aus auch die lautertaltrails. mir egal, hauptsache fahren.


----------



## micb (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin leider morgen schon ausgebucht, würde heute Nachmittag aber eine kleine Runde von Ulm aus drehen. Falls jemand kurzfristing Zeit und Lust hat...


----------



## Flow-Rida (2. Oktober 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> viel spass euch beiden, ich kann ja leider erst ab mittag.
> 
> wer kommt denn morgen mit nach blaubeuren?



Also ich bin morgen dabei. Wohin ist mir egal. Wo und wann Treffpunkt?


----------



## axx (2. Oktober 2010)

Falls noch jemand morgen Lust auf diese Tour im Vorarlberg hat, bitte melden, es wär noch Platz im Auto.

In den Bergen wirds übrigens deutlich mehr Sonne und Wärme geben als in Ulm. Fön sei dank


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Oktober 2010)

wetter wird auch hier gut, also treffpunkt wörthstrasse in ulm, am besten vor dem eingang zu eads kreuzung blücherstrasse. zeit 13:30uhr?


----------



## Flow-Rida (2. Oktober 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wetter wird auch hier gut, also treffpunkt wörthstrasse in ulm, am besten vor dem eingang zu eads kreuzung blücherstrasse. zeit 13:30uhr?



Alles klar . 13:30 Uhr an oben genanntem Treffpunkt. Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommando99 (3. Oktober 2010)

In welche Richtung gehts? Lautertal oder Blaubeuren?


----------



## Aitschie (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich bau mal n Quasi-Finale-"Live"report auf: Wie bekannt, wären ja eig. gerade Hebbe und ich mit paar anderen in Finale zum Enduro-fahren. Naja, ich kann nicht, aber immerhin hab ich paar Bilder bekommen....


----------



## bax75 (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich hatte zwar kein Bike dabei, aber in den Bergen war ich gestern auch. Wollte euch nur mal noch ein sehr geiles Bild zeigen.
Mit freundlicher Erlaubnis von H.H.




Heute Abend ist *Nightride*! Treffpunkt 19Uhr an der Brücke oder 19:30 am Sportplatz Ermingen. Wer kommt?

Edith sagt: Wenn sich keiner mer meldet für den Nightride fällt er aus. Ich schau so um halb 7 noch mal rein. Wenn keiner mitkommt bleib ich auch zu Hause.


----------



## junkyjerk (4. Oktober 2010)

@bax75: heute konnt ich leider nicht fahren, morgen abend hab ich termin beim arzt wegen meinen handgelenken. danach die woche würde ich gerne mal ins lautertal meine lampe ausprobieren.


----------



## dechfrax (4. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

ich habe noch reichlich Urlaub übrig und drüber nachgedacht, diesen Mittwoch freizunehmen und z.B. in die Pfalz zu fahren.

Möchte vielleicht jemand von Euch mitfahren?

Grüße
Andi


----------



## bax75 (5. Oktober 2010)

medc17 schrieb:


> ... und drüber nachgedacht, diesen Mittwoch freizunehmen und z.B. in die Pfalz zu fahren.



Hi Andi!

Morgen muß ich arbeiten, aber ich hatte drüber nachgedacht am Samstag in die Pfalz zu fahren - da ist *Wasgau Marathon*. Das Wetter soll da deutlich besser werden als in den Alpen(was man bisher sagen kann). Bin noch unentschlossen aber ich hätte auf alle Fälle Böcke zum Biken am Samstag.
Was habt Ihr so vor?


----------



## junkyjerk (5. Oktober 2010)

hmmmmm wasgau.... da hätt ich auch lust drauf....


----------



## Aitschie (5. Oktober 2010)

Finale Quasi-Live-Report Teil2: Heute wars vormittags recht feucht, zum nachmittag wurde es aber besser. Leider nicht sonnig, aber immerhin einigermaßen trocken. Ausreichend auf jeden Fall, um die 24h-Strecke mit paar Zusatztrail zu fahren....


----------



## dechfrax (5. Oktober 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> hmmmmm wasgau.... da hätt ich auch lust drauf....


Hm, ich würde auch am Samstag in die Pfalz fahren, aber nicht bis nach Lemberg. Mir schwebt eher Kalmit und Hohe Loog in der Neustädter Ecke vor: 50km, 1600Hm und mehr Trails als beim Wasgau-Marathon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (6. Oktober 2010)

Klingt auch verlockend. Mehr Trails als Wasgau und die dann auch noch ohne Ständigbremser drauf... Hmmmm!


----------



## dechfrax (6. Oktober 2010)

bax75 schrieb:


> Klingt auch verlockend. Mehr Trails als Wasgau und die dann auch noch ohne Ständigbremser drauf... Hmmmm!


Kürzere Anfahrt, beliebiger Startzeitpunkt, kein Startgeld. Lediglich auf die Verpflegungsstationen unterwegs und die Dusche hinterher müssen wir verzichten, aber das verkraften wir schon


----------



## bax75 (7. Oktober 2010)

Also ich wäre dabei! Hast Du schon eine Tour ausgearbeitet? Kannst Du mir einen Track schicken? 
Wie siehts mit Dir aus JJ? Freie Trails oder Verpflegungsstation?


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Oktober 2010)

ich kann noch nicht zusagen, da ich nicht weiss, ob ich samstag arbeiten muss. würde gerne heute mal nen nightride starten. wie schauts aus bei euch?


----------



## dechfrax (7. Oktober 2010)

bax75 schrieb:


> Also ich wäre dabei! Hast Du schon eine Tour ausgearbeitet? Kannst Du mir einen Track schicken?


Jepp, Track habe ich. Lässt Du mir mal bitte Deine email-Adresse per PM rüberwachsen, dann schicke ich Dir den Track zu?
Ich habe ihn bei einer Tour im Juni aufgezeichnet und musste dem Guide versprechen, sie nicht ins Internet zu stellen ...


----------



## bax75 (7. Oktober 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ich kann noch nicht zusagen, da ich nicht weiss, ob ich samstag arbeiten muss. würde gerne heute mal nen nightride starten. wie schauts aus bei euch?



Ich kann heute Abend nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micb (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin am WE zu Hause bei meinen Eltern und werde wahrscheinlich mit meinem Bruder eine Runde drehen. Kann mir irgendjemand ne Tour im Allgäu empfehlen, etwa 1000+x hm, 40km+x, S2 bis Stellen S3 in etwa.


----------



## bax75 (7. Oktober 2010)

Wo denn im Allgäu?


----------



## micb (7. Oktober 2010)

In der Gegend von Füssen bis Oberstdorf wäre gut, weiter östlich (also Ammergau/Karwendel is mir zu weit), westlich wäre max Hochgrat die Ecke noch ok.


----------



## frogmatic (7. Oktober 2010)

bax75 schrieb:


> Freie Trails oder Verpflegungsstation?



In der Pfalz gibt es doch massig permanente Verpflegungsstationen - kostenpflichtig aber prima.

Nicht vergessen - Saumagen zu essen...!
Oder weißen Käse, für die fleischlosen.


----------



## Pablo P. (7. Oktober 2010)

micb schrieb:


> Ich bin am WE zu Hause bei meinen Eltern und werde wahrscheinlich mit meinem Bruder eine Runde drehen. Kann mir irgendjemand ne Tour im Allgäu empfehlen, etwa 1000+x hm, 40km+x, S2 bis Stellen S3 in etwa.



Sowas (wenn auch eher S2 als S3.. ) würde ich auch für den Samstag suchen, allerdings für die Region Immenstadt/Sonthofen. Immer nur zum Naturfreundehaus rauf und auf Autobahn wieder runter nervt so langsam ,lol!!! 

Bin für alle Ratschläge/Empfehlungen offen!


----------



## bax75 (7. Oktober 2010)

Die hier über den Grünten bin ich schon gefahren - war echt Klasse (siehe mein Fotoalbum)
http://www.bikemap.net/route/36099

Oder von Immenstadt über den Mittag nach Blaichach runter und weiter nach Ofterschwang und den Jägersteig runter. Macht auch richtig Laune!
(auch hierzu gibts Fotos im Album)


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Oktober 2010)

ich kann die runde in oberstdorf nur empfehlen, rauf bei der alten skisprungschanze richtung kanzelwand/ fellhornbahn und dann über kuhgehrenalpe runter ins kleinwalsertal, dann nochmal rauf aufs walmendinger horn und über stutzalpe runter nach baad. dann an der breitach zurück nach oberstdorf. man muss aber früh los und ist auch den ganzen tag unterwegs. ich würde auch als "guide" mitkommen, wenn ihr mögt, will nämlich auf jeden fall nochmal in die berge dieses jahr.

also früh mitm zug nach oberstdorf und abends wieder heim. ca. 2000hm und knapp über 50km erwarten uns, 2 schöne, lange und z.t. anspruchsvolle abfahrten und kaiserwetter laut wetterbericht. wer kommt mit?


----------



## Pablo P. (7. Oktober 2010)

bax75 schrieb:


> Die hier über den Grünten bin ich schon gefahren - war echt Klasse (siehe mein Fotoalbum)
> http://www.bikemap.net/route/36099
> 
> Oder von Immenstadt über den Mittag nach Blaichach runter und weiter nach Ofterschwang und den Jägersteig runter. Macht auch richtig Laune!
> (auch hierzu gibts Fotos im Album)




Sehr geil... ich glaub, den nehm ich dann in Angriff!


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Oktober 2010)

nur für den grünten ins allgäu fahren lohnt sich nicht wirklich, dafür ist die runde einfach zu kurz.


----------



## Pablo P. (7. Oktober 2010)

Doch, doch... ich bin lange nicht so fit wie Ihr/Du, da hauen knapp 1000hm durchaus ausreichend ins Kontor (meine längste Tour des Jahres war 2 1/2 h lang...).  Abgesehen davon schmeiss ich meinen Bulli auch nicht nur dafür an, sondern verbringe dann gleich ein ganzes Wochenende (vermutlich inkl. Frostbeulen) dort unten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (7. Oktober 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ich kann die runde in oberstdorf nur empfehlen, rauf bei der alten skisprungschanze richtung kanzelwand/ fellhornbahn und dann über kuhgehrenalpe runter ins kleinwalsertal, dann nochmal rauf aufs walmendinger horn und über stutzalpe runter nach baad. dann an der breitach zurück nach oberstdorf. man muss aber früh los und ist auch den ganzen tag unterwegs. ich würde auch als "guide" mitkommen, wenn ihr mögt, will nämlich auf jeden fall nochmal in die berge dieses jahr.
> 
> also früh mitm zug nach oberstdorf und abends wieder heim. ca. 2000hm und knapp über 50km erwarten uns, 2 schöne, lange und z.t. anspruchsvolle abfahrten und kaiserwetter laut wetterbericht. wer kommt mit?



Ist das nicht die Tour, die du mit Mike erst vor Kurzem gefahren seid? 
Wennst was Alternatives willst: ich hätt da noch ne Experimental-Bergsteiger-Tour direkt hinter Hindelang, die wollte ich Anfang September mit Hebbe machen. Kann man auch wunderbar mit nem halben Tag Bikepark verbinden...  Ich werd dieses Jahr nimmer dazu kommen, die zu fahren. Aber nächstes Jahr 

@Pablo P.: Der Mittag bei Immenstadt hat auch sehr feine Trails... Liegt direkt auf der anderen Talseite vom Grünten. Hat auch nur ca. 800hm (und n Lift geht auch rauf, aber ob der MTBs mitnimmt kann ich net sagen) und den Vorteil, dass du den Bulli love nicht bewegen musst. GPS-Track musste allerdings selbst klicken, ich hab keinen...


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Oktober 2010)

@aitschie: jau, die runde mit mike. aber schick mir mal nen track von deiner hindelang-tour, vielleicht ist die auch ne alternative. ein halber tag im bikepark im anschluss an die tour hört sich auch super an...


----------



## wurmspecht (8. Oktober 2010)

Viel Spaß am Wochenende, wohin auch immer Ihr fahrt. Axx, Tom und ich schauen uns mal in Saalbach um, was es da so Schönes gibt.


----------



## frogmatic (8. Oktober 2010)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Viel Spaß am Wochenende, wohin auch immer Ihr fahrt. Axx, Tom und ich schauen uns mal in Saalbach um, was es da so Schönes gibt.



Saalbach/Hinterglemm?
Falls ihrs nicht schon sowieso wisst - vom Schattberg west den Hackelberg-Trail solltet ihr euch auf jeden Fall gönnen. Großer Spaß!


----------



## bax75 (8. Oktober 2010)

So: Die Pfalz ist gebucht. Hab grade mit medc17 gechattet. Morgen 9Uhr gehts los.


----------



## dechfrax (8. Oktober 2010)

bax75 schrieb:


> So: Die Pfalz ist gebucht. Hab grade mit medc17 gechattet. Morgen 9Uhr gehts los.


Auf dem Heckträger ist noch ein Platz frei! Abfahrt 9:00 in Arnegg.


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Oktober 2010)

meine frau und ich fahren übers wochenende nach serfaus. hoch gondeln und runter knüppeln.


----------



## demsir (8. Oktober 2010)

Ist morgen noch jemand in Ulm, der Lust hat mit mir am Nachmittag eine kleine Runde (ca. 2-2,5 h) zu fahren?


----------



## frogmatic (9. Oktober 2010)

Bin im Ländle - an welche Startzeit hattest du gedacht, und wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demsir (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde um 14.30 in Söflingen starten, bin aber flexibel.


----------



## manomania (9. Oktober 2010)

OK, wir kommen auch, wo in Söflingen genau?
Heute kann ich auch meinen Süßen mitbringen


----------



## Juli-D (9. Oktober 2010)

würde auch mitkommen wo wann is der Treffpunkt genau


----------



## frogmatic (9. Oktober 2010)

Jo_shi schrieb:


> Ich würde vorschlagen, dass wir uns morgen (Do. 23.09.) 16:30 Uhr am Wasserrad in Söflingen treffen und dann schauen wo wir hinfahren mögen.



Ist das der offizielle Trffpunkt in Söflingen?
Bleibts bei 14:30?


----------



## demsir (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin um 14.30 am Wasserrad


----------



## Juli-D (9. Oktober 2010)

sorry aber bin doch nicht dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manomania (9. Oktober 2010)

Juli-D schrieb:


> sorry aber bin doch nicht dabei



Schade!
War eine schöne Tour, bis die Sonne herausgekommen, und prompt Schatzis Kette gerissen ist...
Danach wars immer noch schön, halt für einen weniger.

Danke an demsir fürs führen!


----------



## RandyAndy (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
hätte jemand Lust auf ne kleine Runde Lautertal, Kiesental, ... Startpunkt Hochschule Eselsberg?

Edit meint: Werd um 13:30 am Schotterparkplatz Hochschule Ulm (Oberberghof?) starten, falls noch jemand spontan mit will.


----------



## DJT (10. Oktober 2010)

_Ciao Ragazzi!_

Wen's interessiert: Hier ein paar Finale-Highlight-Bilder

Viele Grüße _DJT_


----------



## bax75 (11. Oktober 2010)

Von unserem Ausflug in die Pfalz gibts auch noch ein paar Fotos. 
War eine super Tour mit vielen Trails in toller Landschaft. Danke nochmal an medc17 fürs Guiden!


----------



## dechfrax (11. Oktober 2010)

bax75 schrieb:


> Von unserem Ausflug in die Pfalz gibts auch noch ein paar Fotos.
> War eine super Tour mit vielen Trails in toller Landschaft. Danke nochmal an medc17 fürs Guiden!


Gern geschehen, das Grinsen in Deinem Gesicht nach dem Brückentrail war Dank genug! Ausserdem habe ICH zu danken! Ohne Deine Hilfe wäre der Tag schon auf dem ersten Trail zu ende gewesen!
Zur Erklärung für alle: ich hatte gleich auf dem ersten Trail zeitgleich an Vorder- und Hinterrad einen klassischen Snakebite. Mein einziger Reserveschlauch hatte sich in der Satteltasche ein Loch gescheuert. Beim Flickzeug, dass ich noch dabei hatte, war die Vulkanisierflüssigkeit weggetrocknet (oder es war nie welche drin ...). So schnell kann's gehen!


----------



## junkyjerk (11. Oktober 2010)

@medc17: was das für ein bike, auf dem du da unterwegs bist? das hat doch ne lyrik drinne.


----------



## dechfrax (11. Oktober 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @medc17: was das für ein bike, auf dem du da unterwegs bist? das hat doch ne lyrik drinne.


Nu glor!!! Mein "Heilmittel":


----------



## junkyjerk (11. Oktober 2010)

goil


----------



## Aitschie (11. Oktober 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @medc17: was das für ein bike, auf dem du da unterwegs bist? das hat doch ne lyrik drinne.



der Jörg wird mal mein Telefonjoker wenns ich beim Jauch kurz vor der Millionenfrage stehe und es um die Frage geht "wer fährt welches Rad im utt".... Kein Plan, wie du dir das alles immer merkst. Ich bin froh, dass ich meine eigenen Räder auseinander halten kann.


----------



## micb (12. Oktober 2010)

Kleiner Nachtrag von mir, bin mit meinem Bruder diese Tour gefahren:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.65368.html

An sich schöne Tour, die Abfahrt den Schützensteig runter gehört sicherlich zum Highlight. Etwas störend ist die Teerstraße runter zum Plansee. Den Trail um den Plansee spricht eher die Freunde "ebener" Trails an. Bilder gibts keine, Photo war nicht dabei, außerdem wars ziemlich neblig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (12. Oktober 2010)

geht einer morgen mit in die berge?


----------



## axx (12. Oktober 2010)

wohin?


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Oktober 2010)

keine ahnung, egal wohin. hauptsache in die sonne und auf die berge.


----------



## Aitschie (12. Oktober 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> geht einer morgen mit in die berge?





junkyjerk schrieb:


> keine ahnung, egal wohin. hauptsache in die sonne und auf die berge.



hmmm, ich hab grad ne ganz "dumme" Idee... wie schauts die nächsten Tage aus? Ginge da noch was zsamm oder hast du nur morgen Zeit?


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Oktober 2010)

dumme idee? lass hören.. donnerstag muss ich wieder arbeiten.

vielleicht geh ich morgen mal deine runde rund um hindelang an?


----------



## Aitschie (12. Oktober 2010)

@all: morgen werden Jörg und ich ins Allgäu fahren und ne kleine Bergsteigerei mit dem Rad unternehmen (und jetzt schimpfen alle wieder auf das faule Studentenpack ). Abfahrt 7:30 in Neu-Ulm bei mir. 2 weitere Plätze und Zustiegsmöglichkeiten zwischen Blaustein und Neu-Ulm sind gegeben.


----------



## axx (12. Oktober 2010)

So, hab gerade mal die Fotos der letzten Wochenenden sortiert:

Vor gut einer Woche haben enforce, Jo_shi und ich das perfekte Föhnwetter im Bregenzer Wald genutzt...







und sind dort ein paar Trails heruntergerumpelt:












Und am letzte Wochenende sind wurmspecht, Tom und ich bei perfektem Wetter und genialem Panorama vier prächtige Singletrail-Touren gefahren:


























(von Saalbach-Hinterglemm aus)


----------



## axx (12. Oktober 2010)

@aitschie, jj: bergradwandert ihr den geposteten Track? Ist den schonmal jemand gefahren und gibt es Info dazu? Oder ist der selber zusammengeklickt? Sieht mir etwas sehr gewagt aus...


----------



## bax75 (12. Oktober 2010)

@aitschie, jj: Ich schliesse mich der Meinung von axx an: Ihr wisst schon das die "Hohen Gänge" ein Klettersteig sind ?!? http://www.klettersteige-online.de/tourenbeschreibungen/klettersteige/hohegaenge/index.html

Ich bin vorletztes WE von der Daumenscharte kommend über die Rotspitze ins Retterschwanger Tal gewandert. Ein Bike hätte ich da nicht dabei haben wollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (12. Oktober 2010)

axx schrieb:


> @aitschie, jj: bergradwandert ihr den geposteten Track? Ist den schonmal jemand gefahren und gibt es Info dazu? Oder ist der selber zusammengeklickt? Sieht mir etwas sehr gewagt aus...





bax75 schrieb:


> @aitschie, jj: Ich schliesse mich der Meinung von axx an: Ihr wisst schon das die "Hohen Gänge" ein Klettersteig sind ?!? http://www.klettersteige-online.de/tourenbeschreibungen/klettersteige/hohegaenge/index.html
> 
> Ich bin vorletztes WE von der Daumenscharte kommend über die Rotspitze ins Retterschwanger Tal gewandert. Ein Bike hätte ich da nicht dabei haben wollen...



Haben Hebbe und ich vor 2 Monaten abends zusammengeklickt... Erfahrungen gibts entsprechend (noch) nicht, daher danke für die Hinweise!!! Es gibt aber nen "Parallelweg" durch den Häbelesgund zur Breitenspitze. Aufstieg und Abfahrt sind im wesentlichen gleich... Dieser ist auf der mir gerade vorliegenden  Karte nicht als Steig gekennzeichnet. Den werden wir wohl nehmen, da ein Klettersteig, naja...

Alternativ wüsste ich auch noch Widderstreinumrundung, bei der Hebbe und ich im Schnee gescheitert sind... we'll see wird schon was werden


----------



## axx (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich hoffe ihr hattet heute Spass im Allgäu! Gibt's Fotos?

Frau wurmspecht hat mich gerade überredet morgen mit ihr ins Allgäu zu fahren. Ist jetzt etwas kurzfristig, aber will vielleicht noch jemand mit? Für die rund 1000hm Singletrailabfahrt muss man bergauf allerdings 400hm tragen.


----------



## DJT (13. Oktober 2010)

Habt ihr grad alle Urlaub oder was ist da los? 

Geht am Sonntag auch was?


----------



## Aitschie (14. Oktober 2010)

axx schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr hattet heute Spass im Allgäu! Gibt's Fotos?
> 
> Frau wurmspecht hat mich gerade überredet morgen mit ihr ins Allgäu zu fahren. Ist jetzt etwas kurzfristig, aber will vielleicht noch jemand mit? Für die rund 1000hm Singletrailabfahrt muss man bergauf allerdings 400hm tragen.



Zefix, da war ich zu langsam... dann werd ich morgen mal ausschlafen.

Der heutige Tag war perfekt!!! Sind die Runde gefahren (aber ohne Klettersteig sondern durch den Häberlegund - glaub der heißt so). Durften mehrfach durch die Wolkendecke, waren aber die meist Zeit darüber. 1.800hm, davon ca. 600 per Lift, den Rest getragen (vergisst man am Anfang die ca.50 fahrbaren hömes...). Bin noch nie so wenig bergauf gefahren... Abwärts wars dann teilweise extrem anspruchsvoll, aber das wollten wir ja. Bilder gibts natürlich, ich hab einige sehr schöne von Falk und Jörg geknipst, die werden demnächst gepostet... 



DJT schrieb:


> Geht am Sonntag auch was?



Ja, Regen... glaubt man den Prognosen...


----------



## wurmspecht (14. Oktober 2010)

DJT schrieb:


> Habt ihr grad alle Urlaub oder was ist da los?



Mein stellvertretender Vorgesetzter ist auch Radfahrer und konnte es gestern sehr gut verstehen, dass ich den heutigen Tag noch mal nutzen muss, bevor das Wetter kippt. Der Arme muss heute alleine im Büro von seinen Radtouren träumen...


----------



## wurmspecht (14. Oktober 2010)

So, wir sind auch wieder heil da. So ein genial schöner Tag heute:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (14. Oktober 2010)

Gestern hatten wir einen ähnlich grandiosen Tag. 
Anfangs Lag die Bergstation von Hindelang noch in den Wolken:




Nachdem wir erstmal  2 Runden durch die Abfahrtsstrecke von Hindelang gedreht haben, ging es auf Tour...




Bereits ziemlich bald wars mit Fahren aus und die Bikes mussten geschultert werden... 




Der erste Eindruck der Abfahrt versprach viel Spaß...




... und das Versprechen sollte über den Wolken gehalten werden: Die Abfahrt erwies sich als gewollt anspruchsvoll








Dann sind wieder in die Wolken eingetaucht. Der untere Teil war weniger anspruchsvoll, teilweise könnte man von flowig sprechen. Bei vielen kleinen Holzstufen und feuchtem Laub musste man aber trotzdem hellwach sein. 
Am Ende der Abfahrt wartet aber das unausweichbare: der nächste Aufstieg, immerhin 950hm am Stück.




nach 2,5 Stunden Aufstieg waren wir oben und genossen erneut die Sonne. Doch schon bald lockte die Abfahrt.




im oberen Teil war der Untergrund (leider) recht loser Schotter. Spaß hatten wir aber trotzdem




Im mittleren Teil konnten wir die letzten Sonnenstrahlen nutzen und auch der Untergrund wurde wieder deutlich griffiger




wieder im Nebel ging der Weg in den letzten Untergrund über: Waldlaub und grober Schotter - Gardaseestyle irgendwie




In meinem Album nochmal alle Bilder auch in groß... Und als Abschluß das Beste: das Panorama


----------



## axx (14. Oktober 2010)

über den Wolken ist es einfach grandios 

hier auch noch eines zum links/rechts scrollen:


----------



## junkyjerk (15. Oktober 2010)

hab auch noch ein paar bilder in meinen blog hochgeladen. ein super tag war das, vor allem mit dem ende hab ich nicht gerechnet, aitschie und enforce wissen, was ich meine. 

@axx: geiles pornorama.. wo wart ihr denn unterwegs?


----------



## Pablo P. (15. Oktober 2010)

@axx: Meine Fresse, was für ein Wahnsinnsbild!!! So was würde auch von der Art her in den (gerade vor mir hängenden) Mountain-Bike Magazin Kalender reinpassen. Grandios... ich glaub ich druck mir das aus und hängs an meine Bürowand... 

Edith hat mir geraten, das Panorama als Desktophintergrund einzurichten. Dem bin ich gerne gefolgt.


----------



## wurmspecht (16. Oktober 2010)

Na, Ihr hattet ja den Bildern zufolge auch einen tollen Tag!



junkyjerk schrieb:


> wo wart ihr denn unterwegs?



Wir sind von Schattwald zum Ponten hoch (haben eine ganze Herde Gemsen gesehen) und dann übers Zirler Eck Richtung Hinterstein runter. Wir müssten also Eure Tour gekreuzt haben. 
Ja, war ein genialer Tag, wenn man jetzt so den Regen prasseln hört, kann man das doppelt wertschätzen .


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Oktober 2010)

laut wetterbericht soll der donnerstag ganz annehmbar werden, was das wetter angeht.
sollen wir mal wieder einen nightride machen?

ich würde als treffpunkt die brücke beim bahnhof herrlingen und als zeitpunkt 19:30uhr vorschlagen?


----------



## bax75 (19. Oktober 2010)

Lust hätte ich auf jeden Fall, aber leider keine Zeit am Donnerstag


----------



## axx (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin voraussichtlich mit dabei


----------



## dechfrax (20. Oktober 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> laut wetterbericht soll der donnerstag ganz annehmbar werden, was das wetter angeht.
> sollen wir mal wieder einen nightride machen?
> 
> ich würde als treffpunkt die brücke beim bahnhof herrlingen und als zeitpunkt 19:30uhr vorschlagen?


Bin dabei!


----------



## junkyjerk (20. Oktober 2010)

super, dann sind wir schon 5. ich freu mich schon, endlich wieder nightrides.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micb (21. Oktober 2010)

Donnerstags (und Dienstags) ist immer schlecht für mich, würde aber am Wochenende auf ne Tour ins Blautal mitgehen. Samstag scheint ja der bessere Tag zu werden....


----------



## axx (21. Oktober 2010)

ich fürchte ich muss absagen. hab mich leicht erkältet


----------



## Jo_shi (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich warte leider immer noch auf meine Lampe. Hätte ich mal lieber ein paar Wochen eher bestellt. Jetzt kommen die Chinesen nicht mit dem basteln hinterher.


----------



## junkyjerk (21. Oktober 2010)

@joshi: hätte zur not noch eine heute zum ausleihen, ist aber marke eigenbau gardena.


----------



## Jo_shi (21. Oktober 2010)

Danke, hatte schon gedacht es klappt bei mir noch, aber leider kann ich jetzt auch aus zeitl. Gründen nicht, da immer noch in der Arbeit und noch nicht bekannt wann Schluss ist.


----------



## junkyjerk (22. Oktober 2010)

der erste nightride gestern war wirklich super, auch wenn ich seit gefühlten ewigkeiten mal wieder abgefrorene zehen hatte.


----------



## dechfrax (22. Oktober 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> der erste nightride gestern war wirklich super, auch wenn ich seit gefühlten ewigkeiten mal wieder abgefrorene zehen hatte.


Jepp! Und den Schlamm habe ich hinterher vom Bike nicht abgewaschen, sondern abgetaut 
Goil, gerne wieder! Vielleicht ist beim nächsten Mal ja der Boden schon gefroren


----------



## micb (23. Oktober 2010)

Die Wolken reißen im Moment ja auf, und das Regenradar schaut ja auch eher vielversprechend aus. Hat jemand Lust heute Nachmittag ins Blautal rauszufahren? Von mir aus auch morgen...


----------



## dechfrax (23. Oktober 2010)

micb schrieb:


> Die Wolken reißen im Moment ja auf, und das Regenradar schaut ja auch eher vielversprechend aus. Hat jemand Lust heute Nachmittag ins Blautal rauszufahren? Von mir aus auch morgen...


Treffpunkt 14:00 Bahnhof Herrlingen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (23. Oktober 2010)

schande, ich bin grad aus dem lautertal zurück, im vergleich zum nightride viel weniger schlamm, der wind hat viel weggetrocknet. einwandfreie bedingungen.


----------



## dechfrax (23. Oktober 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> schande, ich bin grad aus dem lautertal zurück, im vergleich zum nightride viel weniger schlamm, der wind hat viel weggetrocknet. einwandfreie bedingungen.


Stimmt, wir waren dann auch im Lautertal unterwegs. Gleich zu Beginn haben wir noch eine nette Zufallsbekanntschaft gemacht. Auch wenn ich kurzzeitig "abhanden" gekommen bin, war es eine schöne Tour!


----------



## junkyjerk (24. Oktober 2010)

nightride die woche, wann und wohin?


----------



## dechfrax (26. Oktober 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> nightride die woche, wann und wohin?


Hm, Niteride wird bei mir diese Woche nix, aber einen Tag zwischen Fr und Mo (einschliesslich) würde ich eine längere Tour in der Weilheimer Ecke fahren. Platz ist noch im Auto, will jemand mit?


----------



## junkyjerk (26. Oktober 2010)

also diese woche nightride am donnerstag wieder, treffpunkt wieder brücke über die blau, 19:30uhr.

und am wochenende muss ich einfach noch mal in die berge, am samstag sollen es 17°C in oberstdorf werden.


----------



## axx (27. Oktober 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> und am wochenende muss ich einfach noch mal in die berge



Ich hab auch schon über die erste Skitour nachgedacht 
Am Fellhorn liegt schon ein halber Meter Schnee, am Nebelhorn 80cm, und im Tannheimer Tal hats auch im Tal schon eine geschlossene Schneedecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (27. Oktober 2010)

hm, dann doch lieber hier schneefrei ne runde drehen, auch wenns ein wenig kälter als im süden werden soll. samstag muss ich arbeiten (grad erfahren), also vielleicht samstag nachmittag ne kleinere runde und sonntag mal wieder nach blaubeuren und schelklingen?


----------



## DJT (27. Oktober 2010)

Wen stört schon eine geschlossene Schneedecke 
Ich wär dabei im Allgäu...


----------



## Aitschie (27. Oktober 2010)

DJT schrieb:


> Wen stört schon eine geschlossene Schneedecke
> Ich wär dabei im Allgäu...









Genau, ich kenn da ne super Runde... da kann man sich fast nicht verfahren.


----------



## axx (28. Oktober 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> also diese woche nightride am donnerstag wieder, treffpunkt wieder brücke über die blau, 19:30uhr.



Welche der vielen Blau-Brücken zwischen Ulm und Herrlingen? Die beim Söflinger Wasserrad? Bei einer etwas kleineren Runde wär ich dabei.


----------



## junkyjerk (28. Oktober 2010)

brücke über die blau beim herrlinger bahnhof. runde ins lautertal.


----------



## axx (28. Oktober 2010)

Ok, dann bis später 

Falls noch jemand unterbelichtetes mitkommen will, ich hätte noch eine Lampe zum Ausleihen, hält etwa 2h


----------



## junkyjerk (28. Oktober 2010)

wieder liegt ein grossartiger nightride hinter uns, einwandfreie bedingungen, trockene, griffige trails, einfach super. 

@axx: gut heimgekommen?


----------



## axx (29. Oktober 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @axx: gut heimgekommen?



Ja, Akku hat noch gehalten. Diese Billigakkus scheinen nicht sehr haltbar zu sein, muss ich mir mal was anderes suchen.


----------



## bax75 (29. Oktober 2010)

Hey Leute!

Wäre auch gerne zum Nightride mitgekommen, hatte aber leider mal wieder keine Zeit. Gibts Fotos?

Ich würde morgen gerne Biken gehen. JJ, wann wolltest Du den in See stechen? 
@medc17: Welchen Tag hast Du Dir vorgenommen? Wir hattens ja letztens schon von der Weilheimer/Kirchheimer Runde. Lust hätte ich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## dechfrax (29. Oktober 2010)

bax75 schrieb:


> Gibts Fotos?


Nee, keiner hatte 'ne Knipse dabei. Wir waren auch irgendwie zu sehr mit fahren beschäftigt



bax75 schrieb:


> @medc17: Welchen Tag hast Du Dir vorgenommen? Wir hattens ja letztens schon von der Weilheimer/Kirchheimer Runde. Lust hätte ich auf jeden Fall.


Ich wollte Samstag oder Sonntag fahren, da bin ich flexibel. Montag soll das Wetter ja schon wieder schlechter werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (29. Oktober 2010)

würde sonntag ne längere runde drehen richtung blaubeuren mal wieder und in schelklingen vorbei schauen. morgen nachmittag ist leider nur zeit für ne kurze runde.


----------



## junkyjerk (30. Oktober 2010)

@kurzentschlossene: bax75 und ich drehen 16:15uhr noch ne kurze runde ins lautertal. wer mitwill, kommt zu mir. parkweg in blaustein. bis nachher.

@sonntagsfahrer: tria-rainer, djt und ich fahren morgen 10uhr (achtung zeitumstellung) in blaubeuren und schelklingen ein paar trails ab. wer mitwill, treffpunkt parkweg blaustein. bis morgen.


----------



## dechfrax (30. Oktober 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @sonntagsfahrer: tria-rainer und ich fahren morgen 10uhr (achtung zeitumstellung) in blaubeuren und schelklingen ein paar trails ab. wer mitwill, treffpunkt parkweg blaustein. bis morgen.


Und ich fahre morgen gegen 10:00 Richtung Weilheim/Teck um mal wieder den Nordtrauf unter die Stollen zu nehmen. Auf dem Fahrradträger sind noch zwei Plätze frei.
Edit hat mir gerade gesteckt, das am Nordtrauf die Sonne scheint:


----------



## micb (31. Oktober 2010)

Mal wieder eine kleine Tourenanfrage, ich werde nächstes WE (ab Do) 4 Tage in Arco verbringen, primär klettern, aber wahrscheinlich auch einen Tag radln. Kann mir irgendjemand ein paar leichte Trails mit Beschreibung empfehlen? Bin das erstemal mit den MTBs am Gardasee...


----------



## britta-ox (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Am DI, 2.11. um 19.30Uhr gibts in München vom DAV einen Vortrag, zu dem ich hinfahre. 
Falls jemand Lust hat mitzukommen,  bitte wegen Bayernticket melden .

Abf. 16.36 in MM, Ank. 18.44 MUC (Arnulfstr., da ist auch der Vortrag)
Rück:22.16 in Muc(Arnulfstr.), Ank.0:29 MM


> *Ludwig Thurner*
> *"Auf den Spuren von Tausendundeiner Nacht"*
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## dechfrax (31. Oktober 2010)

micb schrieb:


> Mal wieder eine kleine Tourenanfrage, ich werde nächstes WE (ab Do) 4 Tage in Arco verbringen, primär klettern, aber wahrscheinlich auch einen Tag radln. Kann mir irgendjemand ein paar leichte Trails mit Beschreibung empfehlen? Bin das erstemal mit den MTBs am Gardasee...


Ich kann Dir meine Moser-Guides ausleihen. Dann kannst Du Dir selbst ein Bild machen, denn ich habe keine Ahnung, was Du unter "leicht" verstehst.
Empfehlen kann ich den Navene-Trail (den Sentiero 6, auf keinen Fall Bocca di Navene) und die Pianaura-Trails. Alles weitere per PM.

Hier noch ein paar Stimmungsbilder von heute ....
Blick von der Hindenburg-Hütte:




Mein Lieblingstrail am Reussenstein:


----------



## Aitschie (1. November 2010)

micb schrieb:


> Mal wieder eine kleine Tourenanfrage, ich werde nächstes WE (ab Do) 4 Tage in Arco verbringen, primär klettern, aber wahrscheinlich auch einen Tag radln. Kann mir irgendjemand ein paar leichte Trails mit Beschreibung empfehlen? Bin das erstemal mit den MTBs am Gardasee...



"Leichte" Touren ist immer Definitionssache.... Für mich schotter/Waldwege und Trails bis max. S1 nach Singletrailskala.

(1) von Torbole über den Sarca-Radweg nach Bolognano und dann über Schotterstraßen den Berg Monte Velo rauf . Auf den anderen Bergseite gehts dann über Schotter und Waldwege wieder nach Nago runter. Fahrtechnisch nicht besonders anspruchsvoll, konditionell sinds ca. 900hm....

(2) recht net ist der Monte San Giovanni nördlich von Arco. Geht ne Asphaltstraße rauf, oben ist ne Lokalität. Die Abfahrt kann man dann unterschiedlich schwer gestalten, entweder nach Riva oder Dro.


----------



## junkyjerk (1. November 2010)

@all: nightride ab sofort wöchentlich montag und mittwoch abend. treffpunkt und zeit kann je nach mehrheitsentscheid geändert werden.

zeit: 18:00-18:30 uhr
ort: brücke über die blau beim bhf herrlingen

erster nightride: 03.11.2010


----------



## kupfermark (2. November 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: nightride ab sofort wöchentlich montag und mittwoch abend...



Sieht ja fast so aus, als hätte der Winterpokal wieder begonnen 

Morgen und Montags gehts bei mir nicht, ab nächster Woche bin ich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (2. November 2010)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Sieht ja fast so aus, als hätte der Winterpokal wieder begonnen
> 
> Morgen und Montags gehts bei mir nicht, ab nächster Woche bin ich dabei!



geht morgen nicht, weil du mit tria-rainer nach geislingen fährst?


----------



## kupfermark (2. November 2010)

Rüschtüsch! 
Wenn ich an den WEs sowas schon nicht machen kann..


----------



## bax75 (3. November 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> zeit: 18:00-18:30 uhr
> ort: brücke über die blau beim bhf herrlingen
> 
> erster nightride: 03.11.2010



Bin dabei! 18Uhr30


----------



## axx (3. November 2010)

Ich hab am Mo den Druckpunkt meiner HR-Bremse verloren, bin gerade nicht fahrtüchtig...

btw: welchem Bikehändler würdet ihr am ehesten ein LR zum Zentrieren anvertrauen?


----------



## bax75 (3. November 2010)

axx schrieb:


> Ich hab am Mo den Druckpunkt meiner HR-Bremse verloren, bin gerade nicht fahrtüchtig...
> 
> btw: welchem Bikehändler würdet ihr am ehesten ein LR zum Zentrieren anvertrauen?



Warum nimmst Du nicht das Gelbe?


----------



## manomania (3. November 2010)

Ich könnte heute ausnahmsweise auch mal, allerdings bin ich ohne z. Z. ohne Lampe.Könnte mir einer eine ausleihen?

Dann kann ich heute abend auch mitfahren

Trefft ihr euch in Herrlingen am Bahnhof?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (3. November 2010)

manomania schrieb:


> Trefft ihr euch in Herrlingen am Bahnhof?



Ja, fast. An der Brücke über die Blau hinterm Bahnübergang. Hier in der Bildmitte


----------



## junkyjerk (3. November 2010)

axx schrieb:


> Ich hab am Mo den Druckpunkt meiner HR-Bremse verloren, bin gerade nicht fahrtüchtig...
> 
> btw: welchem Bikehändler würdet ihr am ehesten ein LR zum Zentrieren anvertrauen?



bikeline-ulm dem helle mit einem gruss von mir in die hand drücken oder am samstag im laden vorbei kommen, da arbeit ich.



manomania schrieb:


> Ich könnte heute ausnahmsweise auch mal, allerdings bin ich ohne z. Z. ohne Lampe.Könnte mir einer eine ausleihen?
> 
> Dann kann ich heute abend auch mitfahren



ich hab noch ne lampe zum ausliehen, die bring ich dann mit.


----------



## axx (3. November 2010)

bax75 schrieb:


> Warum nimmst Du nicht das Gelbe?



Weil beim letzten Nightride das Tempo schon mit dem Tourenbike fast unangenehm schnell war  Wird Zeit das jj wieder sein übergewichtiges Liteville statt dem Race-Fully fährt


----------



## manomania (3. November 2010)

Also ich bin für die gemütliche Variante, zudem ist Winterpokalzeit.Da zählt nur wie lange und nicht wie schnell mann fährt.
Außerdem habe ich vier Tage Pfalz hinter mir, d.h.meine Muskeln sind nicht gerade ausgeruht.


----------



## junkyjerk (3. November 2010)

wir lassens heute mal wieder ruhig angehen. also dann bis nachher.


----------



## Aitschie (3. November 2010)

Der jj gründet einfach so ein Winterpokal-Team und lässt uns nicht mitspielen...  gefunden und ich will mitspielen .

Edith sagt ich soll euch sagen, dass ich euch viel Spaß beim Nightride wünsche aber da ihr eh schon unterwegs sei hoffe ich, dass ich gut heim kommt. Und erschreckt nicht das Wild so sehr....


----------



## junkyjerk (3. November 2010)

@aitschie: bist dabei beim winterpokalteam.

nightride war mal wieder sehr fein. auch wenn bax75 zum schluss nen flachköpper in die einzige pfütze weit und breit gemacht hat.

@bax75: alles in ordnung mit deinem ellenbogen? morgen kriegste dann auch endlich dein hosenband.


----------



## bax75 (4. November 2010)

Ja, war schon eine Leistung an dieser Stelle überhaupt abzusteigen, aber dann auch noch genau in die Schlammpfütze zu fliegen...

Die Blessuren halten sich im Rahmen - ich hab ja mein Betreuerteam zu Hause


----------



## junkyjerk (4. November 2010)

hat schon seine vorteile, wenn man mit ner ärztin liiert ist, gelle?


----------



## wurmspecht (5. November 2010)

axx schrieb:


> btw: welchem Bikehändler würdet ihr am ehesten ein LR zum Zentrieren anvertrauen?



Ich hab mein Vorderrad vom Kraftstoff am Dienstag zum Uwe gebracht (liegt halt günstig vom Büro aus). Die Lager scheinen ja fällig zu sein. Er sagte, das könne nicht sein, dass die nach 2 Jahren schon in die Knie gehen, er redet mal mit DT Swiss - was auch immer dabei rauskommt. Zentrieren lass ich es auch gleich, er machts eigentlich immer sehr gut. 

Und mein Hinterrad fürs Stereo hab ich immer noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (5. November 2010)

das neue hinterrad vom stereo ist schon kaputt? du sollst doch keine 5m-drops machen. 

btw: geht heute noch einer fahren bei dem schönen wetter? tria-rainer und ich drehen ab 15uhr ne runde. abfahrt parkweg in blaustein.


----------



## wurmspecht (5. November 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> das neue hinterrad vom stereo ist schon kaputt? du sollst doch keine 5m-drops machen.



Pffff, wo denkst Du hin? Während des Gabelproblems habe ich einen Riss am Steuerrohr entdeckt - Rahmentausch. Gab einen 2010er Rahmen, die haben jetzt Steckachse hinten, also gabs auch ein neues Hinterrad. Das Hinterrad war aber kein DT Swiss, wie ursprünglich gekauft (bis auf die Steckachse, das haben die noch hingekriegt), also hab ich, penetrant wie ich bin, wieder reklamiert. Bin immer noch nicht damit gefahren, es fühlt sich aber an, als ob ich ein Rad habe, das langsam in die Jahre kommt


----------



## junkyjerk (5. November 2010)

au weia, das hört sich ja kompliziert an, also du kriegst nen neuen rahmen und ein neues hinterrad mit x-12 steckachse? auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## junkyjerk (5. November 2010)

hat zwar nix mit finale zu tun, sondern eher mit dem geknüppel...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/16286404"]Pista Prest Dago on Vimeo[/ame]

... aber jungs, es wird zeit, sich zusammen zu setzen und finale ligure 2011 zu planen. und den alpencross gleich mit.


----------



## Aitschie (6. November 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ... aber jungs, es wird zeit, sich zusammen zu setzen und finale ligure 2011 zu planen. und den alpencross gleich mit.



*Hand heb* und anmeld! Zumindest Finale, Alpencross geht nicht, zu wenig Urlaub  

Mein Finale-Wunschtermin: letzte gesamte Märzwoche (19. bis 26.März) in der Villa il Pogetto


----------



## DJT (6. November 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ... aber jungs, es wird zeit, sich zusammen zu setzen und finale ligure 2011 zu planen. und den alpencross gleich mit.




Ich meld mich mal pauschal für beide Event's an 

Hab jetz schon wieder Sehnsucht nach Finale


----------



## Treeman (8. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich dacht ich meld mich mal aus dem fernen Atlanta (wo ich noch bis Mai nächstes Jahr studiere und man HERVORRAGEND radeln kann!).

Und weil ihr grad dabei seid 2011 zu planen und letzte Woche die Anmeldung für SKGT '11 eingetrudelt ist gleich die Frage ob von euch wieder jemand hinfährt. Man sollte sich dann nämlich relativ schnell wieder vor allem um die Unterkunft kümmern.

Ganz liebe Grüße mal aus Übersee!

Hannes


----------



## junkyjerk (8. November 2010)

@all: mittwoch steigt wieder der nächste nightride. 18uhr an der brücke über die blau beim bhf herrlingen?

@treeman: du hast  ja die telefonnummer vom stephaneum, ich weiss nicht, ob sich jemand nächstes jahr die strecke antut. viel spass noch im amiland.


----------



## kupfermark (8. November 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: mittwoch steigt wieder der nächste nightride. 18uhr an der brücke über die blau beim bhf herrlingen?



Jo, bin dabei! 

Trophy eher nicht, nächstes Jahr stehen andere Ziele im Vordergrund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (8. November 2010)

..


----------



## carmin (9. November 2010)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Trophy eher nicht, nächstes Jahr stehen andere Ziele im Vordergrund.


Race Around Africa, Andenlängscross, Mondlandung... 
Irgendwie musst Dich ja noch steigern...


----------



## dechfrax (9. November 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: mittwoch steigt wieder der nächste nightride. 18uhr an der brücke über die blau beim bhf herrlingen?


Schade, Mittwoch ist St.-Martin-Umzug und unser Grosser spielt den Bettler beim St.-Martin-Spiel. Es wäre eine Todsünde, da als Papa zu fehlen ...



junkyjerk schrieb:


> @treeman: du hast  ja die telefonnummer vom stephaneum, ich weiss nicht, ob sich jemand nächstes jahr die strecke antut. viel spass noch im amiland.


Ich weis noch nicht, ob ich mich und meine Familie für's nächste Jahr motivieren kann, das Trainingspensum durchzuziehen. Wobei es mich schon reizt, unter 14h Gesamtzeit zu kommmen. Andererseits lockt ja auch noch der Christalp ....

Btw: der Samstag soll der einzig brauchbare Tag an diesem WE werden. Sollen wir mal wieder Geislingen einen Besuch abstatten?


----------



## Tria-Rainer (9. November 2010)

ok,  bin am mittwoch auch dabei. dann werd ich mal meine  lampe abstauben und akku laden. hoffe mal die beleuchtung reicht aus  



junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: mittwoch steigt wieder der nächste nightride. 18uhr an der brücke über die blau beim bhf herrlingen?


----------



## Tria-Rainer (11. November 2010)

war ne schöne nachttour gerstern im lautertal  
"my first nightride" hat echt spass gemacht  und meine lampe funzt prima. ;-)  wird sicher nicht das letzte mal gewesen sein...

gruß rainer




junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: mittwoch steigt wieder der nächste nightride. 18uhr an der brücke über die blau beim bhf herrlingen?


----------



## dechfrax (13. November 2010)

Geht was dieses WE? Wetter soll ja morgen bestens werden, trocken und bis 14°C.
Ich hätte mal wieder Bock auf Geislingen ...

@bax, jj:
Könntet Ihr mich bitte mit einem GPS-Track für Geislingen versorgen?

Edit hat gerade verlauten lassen: morgen 9:30 Bhf Amstetten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tria-Rainer (13. November 2010)

jörg, ich und noch paar vereinskollegen fahren morgen, treffpunkt 10 uhr herrlinger bahnhof nach blaubeuren, dort ein paar trails...  und dann wieder zurück. 
vielleicht hat ja noch jemand lust mitzufahren ?


----------



## aerdna (14. November 2010)

Hey, dürfen bei euch auch Frauen mitfahren??? Lese seid kurzem bei euch im Forum mit. Spannend!! 
Bin relativ neu dabei - beim mountainbiken. Ich bin die, die auf ihrem schwarzem Canyon immer im Wald herum irrt  
Hab tierisch viel Spaß mit meinem Mountinbike, bin aber noch nicht soooo fit drauf. War vorher viel mit meinem lindgürnen, uraltem Bianci RR unterwegs. Tja, und kann mich gerade nicht entscheiden, was schöner ist. Geschwindigkeit oder Technik? Oder beides????
Wenn ihr mal eine schöne Tour in der Ulmer Umgebung plant - bei Tageslicht - würde ich gerne mal mitfahren!!


----------



## Tria-Rainer (14. November 2010)

hey klar, hier darf jeder mitfahren... und du bist ja auch nicht die einzigste frau. also einfach kommen und mitfahren.


----------



## bax75 (14. November 2010)

So, nachdem ich nun auch mal aus den Federn gekrochen bin: Ist denn noch jemand hier der Lust auf eine Tour Richtung Blaubeuren hat aber leider zu spät aufgestanden ist um sich Rainer, JJ und Konsorten anzuschliessen? 

Ich würde vorschlagen wir treffen uns um 11Uhr an der Fussgängerbrücke über die Donau. (Ulmer Seite)





PS: @kupfermark: Ich glaub dein Brücken-Link tut nicht mehr. Scheint als ob die jetzt einen anderen Stadtplan im Netz haben.


----------



## junkyjerk (14. November 2010)

so, ich bin auch wieder daheim, nachdem die truppe unter fahnenflucht zu leiden hatte, bin ich zum schluss alleine meine runde weitergefahren. das tolle wetter musste doch ausgenutzt werden. soviele andere biker wie heute hab ich noch nie gesehen, die wanderer waren krass in der unterzahl.


----------



## bax75 (14. November 2010)

Stimmt hab auch viele getroffen - sogar einen alten Bekannten auf einem Spicy. 
Das Tourenangebot heute hier im Fred war ja rekordverdächtig. Treffpunkte im halbstundentakt 
Freu mich schon auf den nächsten Ausritt!

Was hast denn mit Deinen Leuten gemacht? Hast sie verschreckt?


----------



## Hendrik S. (14. November 2010)

War der Hammer heute!
Wobei die "Wanderer" doch definitiv in der Überzahl waren. Am Rusenschloss gabs Ärger und nach wegverstellen Diskussion über "wie breit muss ein Radweg sein".

Ich liebe es!


----------



## Aitschie (14. November 2010)

Hendrik S. schrieb:


> Am Rusenschloss gabs Ärger und nach wegverstellen Diskussion über "wie breit muss ein Radweg sein".



Kommt nach Bayreuth, ich hatte hier noch nie Probleme mit Wanderern... Und feine Trails gibts hier auch, heute erst ne Traumtrailrunde allein gefahren und dann noch mit Bernd und Simon ins Fichtelgebirge gefahren. 

Und im Fichtelgebirge hab sie n neuen Wegabschnitt gebaut, northshoremäßig mit nem 50cm Drop am Ende (Bild kommt noch, der Upload mag grad nicht...)
Ansonsten noch 2 Bilder von heute:



*Spielerein auf dem Trail*




*Die Treppe - mit Carbon-HT und 80mm noch gefühlt steiler als ohnehin schon...*

Übrigens: wer mal richtig schnell unterwegs sein will, dem kann ich n 29er empfehlen. Bernd habe ich bisher immer locker in Grund und Boden gefahren, heute hatte ich NULL Chance - es war echt deprimierend....


----------



## junkyjerk (14. November 2010)

@bax75: ich hab niemanden verschreckt, bin ganz lieb gewesen... ich wollte einfach den tag nicht in der bude hockend verbringen, deshalb hab ich heute meine tour noch verlängert und den schönen tag in der sonne genossen.


----------



## dechfrax (15. November 2010)

Geislingen war ein Traum, teilweise sind wir durch Laub wie durch Tiefschnee gefahren
Wir sind in Amstetten gestartet, kurz vor'm Ödenturm über Trails runter, auf der anderen Seite von Geislingen durch ein Tal zur Kuchalb und über einen genialen Trail am Trauf zurück, über's Felsental wieder hoch, Bismark-Felsen wieder abwärts und Weiler Steige wieder hoch zur Ruine Helfenstein. Hier ging's dann nochmal über Trails abwärts und auf der anderen Seite von Geislingen sacksteil über Trails hoch zum Geiselstein und am Trauf zurück nach Amstetten
Zum Schluss waren es dann 46km, 1200Hm und ein traumhaft schöner Tag mit netten Leuten
Danke auch an Volker für die Fotos!

Über die Kuchalb:













Aufstieg durch's Felsental:








Auf dem Bismark-Felsen:








Heimwärts:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (15. November 2010)

Tolle Bilder! 
Ich hab die Runde von Tria-Rainer auch zeitlich verbummelt, bin aber nicht auf die Idee gekommen, noch mal zu posten bevor ich losgefahren bin. 
Hoffentlich gibts noch so ein paar schöne nebelfreie Tage, denn so ist der November ja mal richtig aushaltbar .


----------



## Lollek_303 (17. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich möchte euch Ulmer gerne mal was fragen auch wenns gar nicht hier ins Thema passt,  halte mich auch deshalb kurz. 
Will im neuen Jahr (Feb.-Mär.) mit meiner Fam. von NRW in Richtung Ulm ziehen, hat evt. jemand einen Tipp wie man an eine gute Whg. kommt..(Makler oder sonst.)
Würde mich über eine PN freuen...
Gruß Olli


----------



## G.Heim (17. November 2010)

Fähr jemand im Großraum Ulm ein neues 2010er Torque Größe L ?
Ich würde gerne mit meinem Torque Größe M kurz vorbeikommen und vergleichend Probesitzen. 
Ich muss vermutlich von M auf L wechseln und möchte das nochmal testen.


----------



## frogmatic (17. November 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @bax75: ich hab niemanden verschreckt, bin ganz lieb gewesen...



Das kann ich bestätigen


----------



## Jay91 (18. November 2010)

Abend zusammen.

Bin als Student neu in Ulm.
Hätte diesen Sa (20.11.) jemand Lust auf eine Tour (kann ruhig was sportliches sein - vor allem bergab  )

Wetter soll ja wenigstens trocken sein.


----------



## junkyjerk (18. November 2010)

Jay91 schrieb:


> Abend zusammen.
> 
> Bin als Student neu in Ulm.
> Hätte diesen Sa (20.11.) jemand Lust auf eine Tour (kann ruhig was sportliches sein - vor allem bergab  )
> ...



sportlich bergab? immer! sportlich bergauf? meistens. kann ab 15uhr. treffpunkt blaustein/ herrlingen bhf?

achja, willkommen in ulm.

update: jay91 und ich gehen morgen biken, wer will noch mit?


----------



## RandyAndy (20. November 2010)

Ich wär dabei. Mal schaun ob ich's pünktlich schaffe.
Also Herrlingen Bhf.


----------



## kupfermark (21. November 2010)

Und am Mittwoch wieder Nightride! TP 18 Uhr Blaubrücke Herrlingen!


----------



## junkyjerk (21. November 2010)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Und am Mittwoch wieder Nightride! TP 18 Uhr Blaubrücke Herrlingen!



ich bin dabei. freu mich schon. vielleicht ist mein nachbar aleks auch dabei, seine neue lampe sollte bis dahin angekommen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tria-Rainer (21. November 2010)

mittwoch 18 uhr hört sich gut an   bin ebenfalls dabei  



kupfermark schrieb:


> Und am Mittwoch wieder Nightride! TP 18 Uhr Blaubrücke Herrlingen!


----------



## junkyjerk (24. November 2010)

freu mich auf heute abend... schön warm anziehen, es wird kalt.


----------



## Aitschie (24. November 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> freu mich auf heute abend... schön warm anziehen, es wird kalt.



oh ja, bin zwar (wie fast immer) nicht in Ulm, aber ich war heute sehr froh als wir das Uni-MTB-Training früher beendet haben. Nach >2h in Sommerschühchen waren meine Zehen etwas unkühlt. Und mein Carbonrahmen hat meinen Abgang auch übel genommen, mittlerweile der dritte Riss. Dafür heute die erste Schneefahrt des Winters 2010/2011 gemacht, auch schön!

Viel Spaß beim Frieren, mir ist jetzt wieder einigermaßen warm.


----------



## junkyjerk (24. November 2010)

ja war das geil, endlich mal wieder so richtig eingesaut. war doch nicht so kalt wie befürchtet, dafür umso schlammiger... jippie. waschmaschine läuft schon.


----------



## kupfermark (24. November 2010)

Schon toll so ne funktionierende Waschmaschine, gell? Merkt man noch mehr, wenn man keine hat, noch über ne Woche warten muß, sich die Dreckwäsche stapelt und die "frische" Sachen den Geruchstest nicht mehr bestehen...


----------



## junkyjerk (24. November 2010)

@kupfermark: dreckwäsche einpacken, ins auto setzen, zu mir kommen, bierchen trinken, filmchen gucken, wäsche gewaschen und getrocknet wieder mit heim nehmen. ganz einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (24. November 2010)

Perfekt, dann kann ich ja die Bestellung der Neuen stornieren 
Im Ernst: Danke schön, Sonntag abend schon was vor? Das können wir dann PM ausmachen! 

Gut N8


----------



## junkyjerk (26. November 2010)

@all: sonntag soll das wetter wieder gut werden, und vor allem kalt genug, dass der schlamm gefriert. hätte lust auf ne runde in geislingen. wer noch?


----------



## Pablo P. (26. November 2010)

*Hand heb* ...kann aber vermutlich leider nicht.


----------



## bax75 (26. November 2010)

Ich hätte auch Bock! 
Lass uns früh aufbrechen, dann sind wir auch bald wieder zu Hause - das vereinfacht das Genehmigungsverfahren ))


----------



## Jo_shi (26. November 2010)

Geht mir ähnlich, wenn wir um 14:00 Uhr wieder hier wären würds klappen. Früh los wäre fein!


----------



## micb (26. November 2010)

Ich hätte im Prinzip auch Lust mitzufahren, weiß nur nicht ob ich schon am Vormittag Zeit habe.


----------



## junkyjerk (26. November 2010)

von mir aus auch gerne etwas früher, vielleicht so abfahrt in amstetten gegen 9:00 - 9:30uhr?


----------



## bax75 (26. November 2010)

Ja klingt super. Ich wäre dabei! Fährst Du in dem Fall mit dem Auto nach Amstetten? Würde ich dann glaub auch machen und das Bike einfach hinten rein schmeissen. Spart den Stress den Heckträger aus dem Keller zu schleppen.

Also Sonntag 9:30 Uhr im Amstetten am Bahnhof


----------



## junkyjerk (27. November 2010)

gebongt. ich bin da.


----------



## micb (27. November 2010)

jo, wäre auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jo_shi (27. November 2010)

Bin dann auch dabei und komme mit micb. Dann bis morgen und drückt mir die Daumen, dass ich meine Bremse heute entlüftet bekomme.


----------



## Aitschie (27. November 2010)

kleine Erinnerung an den vergangenen Winter - hoffe er wird wieder so schön!


----------



## Tria-Rainer (27. November 2010)

geislingen klingt gut, hätte meine genehmigung durch wenns so früh losgeht... . also dann 9:30 amstetten bahnhof


----------



## bax75 (27. November 2010)

Cool! Sonst noch wer ohne Fahrschein?  
Ich bringe warmen Tee mit - ich glaub es wird kalt!


----------



## axx (27. November 2010)

Fahrt ihr alle mit dem Auto?


----------



## bax75 (27. November 2010)

Na wenn wir so viele sind würde sich der Zug auf alle Fälle lohnen. Wer würde denn Zug fahren? 

axx, bax, ...


Edith sagt um 9:10 fährt eine Regionalbahn die um 9:31 in Amstetten ist.


----------



## junkyjerk (27. November 2010)

rainer, aleks und ich kommen mit dem auto direkt nach amstetten zum bahnhof. ich bring 2x kaffee und 2x kuchen mit.


----------



## wurmspecht (28. November 2010)

Na, dann viel Spaß Euch allen, bringt Bilder mit. Gasman, Milan und ich toben uns heute auf den Loipen aus.


----------



## bax75 (28. November 2010)

Apropos schöne Fotos: 





Aber es gab auch ein paar "ernsthafte" Bilder 













Die stellenweise bis 30cm Schnee waren schon hart... aber schee wars!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (28. November 2010)

schöne bilder. allesamt


----------



## Tria-Rainer (28. November 2010)

war ne geile ausfahrt heute, bisher dachte immer tiefschnee ist nur fun pur für ski und snowboadfahrer  
allerdings fehlt mir noch die übung bzw ruhige hand um mein namen so schön in den schnee zu pinkeln, also nochmal dickes kompliment an jj ;-)


----------



## junkyjerk (28. November 2010)

rainer ist aber auch etwas länger zum schreiben, da muss man schon viel trinken. 

also immer schön üben...


----------



## Jo_shi (29. November 2010)

Mir hat's auch einen Heidenspass gemacht. Ist schon was anderes bei Schnee zu fahren zumal bei so viel. Wo ich nächstes mal vor lauter Begeisterung noch dran denken muss ist, ausreichend zu trinken. Meine Trinkblase war zu Hause noch fast voll. Bei den niedrigen Temperaturen vergisst man das schnell.


----------



## kupfermark (30. November 2010)

Morgen gibts wieder nen Nightride: 

19 Uhr Blautalbrücke Herrlingen!! Freu mich schon auf kalte Zehen und abgefrorene Finger


----------



## Tria-Rainer (1. Dezember 2010)

schade heute "nightride" geht bei mir leider nicht... also euch dann viel spass beim frieren  und grüßt mir den feldschütz falls ihr ihm begegnet, der soll ja jetzt im lautertal patrolieren 



kupfermark schrieb:


> Morgen gibts wieder nen Nightride:
> 
> 19 Uhr Blautalbrücke Herrlingen!! Freu mich schon auf kalte Zehen und abgefrorene Finger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (1. Dezember 2010)

Das THW fährt bei uns schon mit Schneeketten, die leichten Berge sind fast nicht mehr fahrbar, bei Schneefall und Lampe ist die Sicht gefühlt Null - und trotzdem wars irgendwie extrem witzig...  Auch wenn der Nach-Hause-Weg bei Schnee und Gegenwind schon recht eisig wurde im Gesicht!

Was anderes: wer sich den neuesten Film "VAST" von Ionate Films anschauen will, auf ServusTV (dem Fernsehsender der Marke mit dem roten Bullen und Sponsor vom F1-Wödmasta) ist das möglich. Link: VAST auf ServusTV
PS: lohnt sich, schöne Aufnahmen....


----------



## Michl73 (1. Dezember 2010)

Danke Aitschie, da hast du mich aber ganz schön vor den Rechner gefesselt. Genialer Film, wenn man die ersten 1-2 Minuten überstanden hat,.

43 Min, welche sich mal richtig lohnen.


----------



## Aitschie (1. Dezember 2010)

Mal was aktuelles zum Wetter: meine Bald-Frau/Ex-Freundin tanzt grad aufm Tisch, sie hat morgen SCHNEE-frei!!!!!  

@ Michl: gerade den Anfang find ich grandios, ist mal was komplett anderes! Eben deswegen, ich hab mich auf jeden Fall schier weggeschmiessen...


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Dezember 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> wer sich den neuesten Film "VAST" von Ionate Films



so neu ist der doch garnicht mehr, der schlummert schon seit mehr als nem halben jahr auf meiner platte.

ich warte auf "life cycles".

nightride heute war der hammer, schönstes schneetreiben und wir mitten drin. sicht trotz lampe bei knapp 5m...


----------



## bax75 (2. Dezember 2010)

Nightride heute hätte mich auch sehr gereizt! Ging leider nicht. Aber:
Hat wer am Freitag auch Zeit und hätte Lust die Ski/Snowboard-Saison in Grasgehren zu eröffnen? Ich würde fahren und kann noch 1 oder 2 Leute mitnehmen.


----------



## axx (2. Dezember 2010)

Freitag geht leider ned 
Würde aber am WoE ganz gerne auf Tour gehen...


----------



## Tria-Rainer (2. Dezember 2010)

jemand lust morgen nachmittag mit dem bike ne kleine schneetour durchs lautertal zu machen ? ich dachte so um 14 uhr losfahren


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Dezember 2010)

muss morgen nachmittag orbeidn, aber viel spass im lautertal...


----------



## kupfermark (2. Dezember 2010)

Kann morgen au net..


----------



## Pablo P. (3. Dezember 2010)

kann erst gegen später... 15.30 Uhr oder so. Vielleicht mach ich aber auch gleich nen Niteride draus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (3. Dezember 2010)

wie schauts mit sonntag aus? da sollte ich von der hochzeit am samstag wieder ausgenüchtert und zu allen schandtaten bereit sein, gerne auch mit meinem singlespeeder.


----------



## Pablo P. (3. Dezember 2010)

Sonntag is immer etwas schwierig bei mir, aber... Wann und wo würde Dir denn vorschweben? Würde gerne mal wieder von Hausen nach Schelklingen runter fahren - oder aber gerne neue Trails kennenlernen.


----------



## micb (3. Dezember 2010)

Sonntag wär mir prinzipiell auch lieber....


----------



## Jo_shi (3. Dezember 2010)

Leider bin ich dieses Wochenende nicht da und kann nicht mit durch den Schnee toben. Werde mich dafür das erste mal wieder auf's Brett stellen, mal sehen wie es dieses Jahr läuft.


----------



## Pablo P. (3. Dezember 2010)

So, ich geh jetzt mal raus, meine neuen Flats testen...


----------



## Tria-Rainer (3. Dezember 2010)

Sonntag geht bei mir leider nicht bzw. hab nur bis 12 uhr zeit .
war heut nachmittag im lauterntal, ging noch relativ gut zu fahren hab zwei bikespuren verfolgt  die waren schon etwas verschneit , ich tippe mal die waren von mittwoch nacht


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (5. Dezember 2010)

@all: Wer hat Lust unter der Wochen auf einen kleinen Umtrunk auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt? Ein Besuch ist Pflicht!! 

@bax75, KM & sonstige Boarder: Wie sieht es mit einer snowboard-session nächstes Wochenende aus? Alternativ könnte man ja auch abends auf die "Albra" pilgern....!?


----------



## Aitschie (5. Dezember 2010)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> @all: Wer hat Lust unter der Wochen auf einen kleinen Umtrunk auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt? Ein Besuch ist Pflicht!!
> 
> @bax75, KM & sonstige Boarder: Wie sieht es mit einer snowboard-session nächstes Wochenende aus? Alternativ könnte man ja auch abends auf die "Albra" pilgern....!?



NEIN, DER ORESTIS LEBT UND POSTET NOCH!!!!! Ich dachte schon, du wärst in die ewigen IBC-Jagdgründe eingegangen.


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (5. Dezember 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> NEIN, DER ORESTIS LEBT UND POSTET NOCH!!!!! Ich dachte schon, du wärst in die ewigen IBC-Jagdgründe eingegangen.


Martin dies lehrt uns ...:
1.Totgesagte leben länger....und 2. Wunder geschehen...!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (9. Dezember 2010)

*pust* Leben einhauch *pust*
Oder wie es bei den Bayern3-Frühaufdrehern immer heißt: "Hallo.......... is da wer?"

Ich melde mich überraschend aus Ulm, seit Dienstag bin ich im Lande. Zwar werde ich von Dienstag bis Freitag nochmal nach Bayreuth fahren....
Nach einigen Überlegungen hab ich mir gedacht, mein Enduro zu "pimpen" -> neue Pedale hab ich bereits, die Bestellung für neue Mäntel läuft, und als letztes will ich nen breiteren Lenker (der alte hat noch 650mm ) Frage: hat einer von euch nen breiteren Lenker, den ich mir mal für 2 Wochen leihen könnte um das Feeling zu testen?


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Dezember 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Ich melde mich überraschend aus Ulm, seit Dienstag bin ich im Lande. Zwar werde ich von Dienstag bis Freitag nochmal nach Bayreuth fahren....



häh?? bist du jetzt in ulm oder nicht? ziemlich verwirrende formulierung. frag mal deine deutschlehrerin, was sie zu diesem satz sagt.

ich könnte dir entweder meinen alten singlespeedlenker mit 670er breite anbieten oder ich schraub meinen aktuellen 750er lenker vom singlespeed runter. alternativ kommste her und drehst ne runde auf meinem liteville. da ist der 785er atlas fr von raceface druff.


----------



## DJT (9. Dezember 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> häh?? bist du jetzt in ulm oder nicht? ziemlich verwirrende formulierung. frag mal deine deutschlehrerin, was sie zu diesem satz sagt.



Ich vermute der Aitschie war bevor er diesen Post geschrieben hat auf'm Glühmarkt mit Orestis


----------



## DJT (9. Dezember 2010)

...und was singt der Aitschie für ein Weihnachtslied nach'm Glühmarkt?

natürlich "(H)Aitschie bumbaidschi" 


So, Schluß mit lustig


----------



## dechfrax (10. Dezember 2010)

Moin, Moin,
geht was am Sonntag? Wetter sieht zwar nicht so berauschend aus, trotzdem will ich am Sonntag eine Runde drehen.


----------



## junkyjerk (10. Dezember 2010)

sonntag MUSS was gehen, hab mich schon so lange nicht mehr auf dem bike bewegt. vielleicht blaubeuren oder geislingen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pablo P. (10. Dezember 2010)

Wenn Ihr nach Blaubeuren geht, schließ ich mich gerne an. Ob's für Geislingen zeitlich reicht, muss ich noch schauen... Bock hätt ich aber!


----------



## junkyjerk (10. Dezember 2010)

morgen lautertalrunde abfahrt 11uhr parkweg.


----------



## enforce (11. Dezember 2010)

bin dabei....


----------



## junkyjerk (11. Dezember 2010)

bremse kaputt, trotzdem geile tour heute. wenigstens fällt man weich, aber nass.


----------



## dechfrax (11. Dezember 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> sonntag MUSS was gehen, hab mich schon so lange nicht mehr auf dem bike bewegt. vielleicht blaubeuren oder geislingen?


Ich bin raus, mich hat's voll erwischt.


----------



## bax75 (12. Dezember 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> bremse kaputt



Was denn passiert?



junkyjerk schrieb:


> wenigstens fällt man weich, aber nass.



Flachköpper?!?


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Dezember 2010)

bax75 schrieb:


> Was denn passiert?



bremshebel aus halterung gerissen... nix dramatisches, kleines teil kaputt.



bax75 schrieb:


> Flachköpper?!?



aber sowas von... bauchklatscher inkl.



medc17 schrieb:


> Ich bin raus, mich hat's voll erwischt.



mich hats auch erwischt, bisschen laufende nase.


----------



## Pablo P. (12. Dezember 2010)

*schnief*

Willkommen im Club...


----------



## kupfermark (13. Dezember 2010)

Na dann schluckt mal fleissig Vitamine, trinkt viel Tee und geht früh ins Bett!

Am *Mittwoch* müsst ihr wieder fit sein für einen Nightride auf herrlich gefrorenen Trails ab *18:30 Blautalbrücke Herrlingen*!!


----------



## dechfrax (14. Dezember 2010)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Na dann schluckt mal fleissig Vitamine, trinkt viel Tee und geht früh ins Bett!


Der ist gut ... Statt Vitamine gibt's Antibiotika und das Bett soll ich sowieso nicht verlassen.

Dafür habe ich viel Zeit zum Surfen und werde hier mal das eine oder andere Video-Schätzchen verlinken.
[ame="http://vimeo.com/17255715"]Autumn Ride[/ame]
Der macht Lust, mal wieder beim Wasgau-Marathon mitzufahren:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/16474686"]MTB-Wasgau Marathon 2010 Lemberg[/ame]

Sagt's einfach, wenn's nervt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (14. Dezember 2010)

medc17 schrieb:


> Der ist gut ... Statt Vitamine gibt's Antibiotika und das Bett soll ich sowieso nicht verlassen.
> 
> Dafür habe ich viel Zeit zum Surfen und werde hier mal das eine oder andere Video-Schätzchen verlinken.
> [URL="http://player.vimeo.com/video/17255715" width="400" height="225" frameborder="0"><iframe src="http://player.vimeo.com/video/17255715" width="400" height="225" frameborder="0"></iframe><p><a href="http://vimeo.com/groups/440/videos/17255715">Autumn Ride</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/sooli">Sooli Entertainment</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>
> ...



verlink wenigstens richtig.


----------



## dechfrax (14. Dezember 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> verlink wenigstens richtig.


Sorry, ich übe noch
Vor allem MPORA treibt mir die Zornesröte ins Gesicht ...
The Forcal Crew - Webisode 1
The Forcal Crew - Webisode 2


----------



## bax75 (15. Dezember 2010)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Am *Mittwoch* müsst ihr wieder fit sein für einen Nightride auf herrlich gefrorenen Trails ab *18:30 Blautalbrücke Herrlingen*!!



Steht Deine Planung noch? Ich würde auf eine schnelle (kurze) Runde mitkommen. Wenn das so weiter schneit fahr ich glaub mit Skibrille


----------



## junkyjerk (15. Dezember 2010)

18:30uhr schaff ich heute leider nicht, gehts bei euch auch ein wenig später? so gegen 19:30uhr? oder ist euch das zu spät?


----------



## Tria-Rainer (15. Dezember 2010)

schade bei mir gehts heute garnicht... euch viel spass im neuschnee 





junkyjerk schrieb:


> 18:30uhr schaff ich heute leider nicht, gehts bei euch auch ein wenig später? so gegen 19:30uhr? oder ist euch das zu spät?


----------



## kupfermark (15. Dezember 2010)

Bei der Kälte sind mehr als 2 Std eh nicht drin. Von mir aus auch gerne 19:30 wenn das für bax OK ist.


----------



## Aitschie (15. Dezember 2010)

Wer von euch hat am Samstag Lust mit zum Skifahren ans Fellhorn/Kanzelwand zu kommen? Wenn das Wetter passt, werd ich mit Mutti und Bruder fahren und wir haben ne Skibox für bis zu viele Paar Ski (und im Auto ist noch Platz für eine weitere Person)...


----------



## bax75 (15. Dezember 2010)

Mir ist 18:30 lieber, weil ich direkt von der Arbeit zum Treffpunkt komme.
Sooo lange will ich dann doch nicht malochen


----------



## dechfrax (17. Dezember 2010)

Nicht unbedingt "flowig", eher was für unsere Bikebergsteiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (19. Dezember 2010)

Abend!

Ich war heute mit meinem Bruder beim Skifoarn am Fellhorn/Kanzelwand, war schee!!!! Hat sich echt gelohnt und ein paar schicke Bilder sind auch bei rum gekommen.

Was anderes: wer von euch ist wann wo wie weg? Oder andersrum: wer von Euch geht die nächsten Tage zum zweiradfahren? Allein ist immer so blöde, außerdem fahr ich mangels genauer Ortskenntnis immer an den Trails vorbei. Die Tageszeit ist mir egal, ich hab die gute Lampe in Ulm... 
Als Gegenzug könnte ich paar Schneebilder machen


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Dezember 2010)

hi aitschie, vielleicht morgen abend? wird aber später, also frühestens gegen 20uhr. ansonsten dienstag morgen/ vormittag könnte ich noch. ist wahrscheinlich stressfreier.


----------



## Aitschie (19. Dezember 2010)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> hi aitschie, vielleicht morgen abend? wird aber später, also frühestens gegen 20uhr. ansonsten dienstag morgen/ vormittag könnte ich noch. ist wahrscheinlich stressfreier.



Beides recht, ich hab beide Tage Zeit. Sag mir, wann ich bei dir sein soll (gerne auch kurzfristig per Telefon) und ich bin da! Mit dem Rad zu dir brauch ich ca.30-40min?!?


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Dezember 2010)

also dann dienstag morgen bei mir. abfahrt so gegen 9:00uhr? oder 9:30uhr?


----------



## axx (20. Dezember 2010)

Ist vielleicht jemand von euch diese Woche noch zu einer Skiausfahrt ins Allgäu zu begeistern?


----------



## Aitschie (20. Dezember 2010)

axx schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht jemand von euch diese Woche noch zu einer Skiausfahrt ins Allgäu zu begeistern?



Ski oder Tour? Hast du schon konkretere Ideen? Am Mittwoch fahr ich mit meinem Bruder und dem Cousin und Cousinen wieder zum "pisteln" in die Berge. BTW, die Bilder von gestern wollte ich noch laden/zeigen -> Bittesehr, Fahrer jeweils mein Bruder, ich bin hinter der Kamera...







*Erstes Pisten-Skifahren nach 3 Jahren, wir könnens noch! *




*Die Idee eines Spraybildes vor blauem Himmel war gut, die Umsetzung mangelhaft*


Und noch was ganz anderes: Fahrtechnikerin für Ladies-Only-Kurse in Ulm gesucht, vll. kennt jemand eine die das kann oder will sich selbst melden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlusslicht_ul (20. Dezember 2010)

axx schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht jemand von euch diese Woche noch zu einer Skiausfahrt ins Allgäu zu begeistern?




.....wäre auch nicht abgeneigt! Wohin soll es hingehen?


----------



## axx (20. Dezember 2010)

Piste oder Tour, is beides gut. Vielleicht erstmal auf Piste zum Einfahren.
Ich bin allerdings noch völlig planlos. Aufgrund meiner Abneigung bzgl. langer Anreise find ich Ofterschwang z.B. ganz ok.


----------



## rsu (22. Dezember 2010)

Bin über Weihnachten in der Gegend Ulm/Geislingen/Göppingen. Lohnt es sich die Spikereifen mitzunehmen wenn es jetzt wieder kalt wird oder ist der ganze Schnee/Eis schon wieder weggetaut? Danke schon mal für Eure Tips


----------



## dechfrax (22. Dezember 2010)

rsu schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich die Spikereifen mitzunehmen wenn es jetzt wieder kalt wird oder ist der ganze Schnee/Eis schon wieder weggetaut?


Doch, das lohnt sich. Hier liegt noch so weisses Zeugs rum und es soll auch wieder kälter und weisser werden.


----------



## kupfermark (24. Dezember 2010)

Also dann mal schöne Weihnachten euch allen! Merkt euch mal den 30. oder 31. für ne Jahresabschlussfahrt vor, je nach Wetter, gr KM


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Dezember 2010)

euch allen schöne weihnachten auch von mir und bei ner abschlusstour am 31. bin ich dabei.


----------



## Aitschie (25. Dezember 2010)

Hoffe, ihr hattet auch ein schönes Weihnachten mit der Freundin/Frau/Familie/Freunden/wem auch immer.... und am 30./31. bin ich natürlich mit dabei! *freufreu*


----------



## wurmspecht (25. Dezember 2010)

Hab vorhin mal eine Weihnachtsausfahrt gemacht ...hatte einen 12er Schnitt ...hat aber total Spaß gemacht. 
Wenn ich am Jahresende nicht in den Bergen bin, schließe ich mich vielleicht auch an....


----------



## Tria-Rainer (25. Dezember 2010)

von mir auch besinnliche weihnachtgrüße  

und falls ihr am 30 fahrt, wäre ich dabei... mal zur abwechslung bisschen bewegen, als den ganzen tag nur kalorien sammeln...




kupfermark schrieb:


> Also dann mal schöne Weihnachten euch allen! Merkt euch mal den 30. oder 31. für ne Jahresabschlussfahrt vor, je nach Wetter, gr KM


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Dezember 2010)

Tria-Rainer schrieb:


> und falls ihr am 30 fahrt, wäre ich dabei... mal zur abwechslung bisschen bewegen, als den ganzen tag nur kalorien sammeln...



am 31. kannst du nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tria-Rainer (27. Dezember 2010)

am 31 ist vormittags mit dem verein silvesterlauf mit anschließenden glühwein...  ob ich dannach noch so fit bin fürs biken  
bist du schon wieder im ländle oder noch auf deutschlandtour


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Dezember 2010)

immer noch auf deutschland-tournee, am 29. wieder daheim, 1500km liegen hinter uns, knapp 600 noch vor uns. und das bei winterlichen wetterbedingungen, 50km/h auf der autobahn, da kriegt man nen richtigen geschwindigkeitsrausch, wenn man dann mal wieder 100 fährt.


----------



## axx (27. Dezember 2010)

falsche Autobahn, A7 Richtung Allgäu ist tiptop 

30. wär ich evtl. dabei, 31. eher nicht.


----------



## Pablo P. (28. Dezember 2010)

Hat einer von Euch in den letzten Tagen mal die Trails in der Umgebung beackert und kann was zur Befahrbarkeit sagen? Gibt's auch Trails mit platt getrampelten Schnee oder ist das alles noch 30+ cm hoch? Ich muss unbedingt mal wieder aufs Cube...


----------



## Aitschie (28. Dezember 2010)

Pablo P. schrieb:


> Hat einer von Euch in den letzten Tagen mal die Trails in der Umgebung beackert und kann was zur Befahrbarkeit sagen? Gibt's auch Trails mit platt getrampelten Schnee oder ist das alles noch 30+ cm hoch? Ich muss unbedingt mal wieder aufs Cube...



Jörg und ich waren am Dienstag, 21.12. im Lautertal unterwegs.... 
- Wippinger Steige tragen
- Lautertalsteige nach Weidach rauf ist fahren möglich
- Antennentrail ab Herrlingen auf der Straße fahren, danach bis zum Trail selbst nur schieben. 
Auf den Trails viel Schnee (bei uns noch unberührt), was das "steuern" schwierig macht.
Stand 21.12.2010 13:00

@jj: Bilder kriegst per Stick, unser Inet funktioniert mal wieder nicht, ich schreib grad von Claudis zu Hause... 

@bezüglich Absch(l)usstour: mir ist der 30. oder 31. recht, ich kann an beiden Tagen. Schreibt nur, wann und wo ich sein soll.


----------



## Tria-Rainer (28. Dezember 2010)

bin grad von ner kleinen lautertal tour zurück, die trails sind fahrbar, da inzwischen von den wanderern ne spur getreten ist. im hohen unberührten schnee kommst nicht voran. die breiten wanderwege sind alle schön plattgetreten und sehr gut fahrbar und nicht vereist. also im moment noch gute bedingungen  und somit keine ausreden 



quote=Pablo P.;7866511]Hat einer von Euch in den letzten Tagen mal die Trails in der Umgebung beackert und kann was zur Befahrbarkeit sagen? Gibt's auch Trails mit platt getrampelten Schnee oder ist das alles noch 30+ cm hoch? Ich muss unbedingt mal wieder aufs Cube... [/quote]


----------



## Pablo P. (29. Dezember 2010)

Klingt ja schon mal okay! Und hier nun mein Update von heute, dem 28.12.:

- Blaufelstrails allesamt ohne weiteres fahrbar, da schon einige Wanderer drüber gestampft sind
- Blautopftrails (unterer Einstieg auf Sonderbucher Steige): etwas tieferer, unberührterer Schnee als am Blaufels, aber dennoch eine prima Gaudi!
- berghoch links neben der B28 nach Seissen: schieben ist angesagt


----------



## axx (29. Dezember 2010)

Wie schauts jetzt aus mit Biken morgen?


----------



## kupfermark (29. Dezember 2010)

Kann morgen doch nicht, nur am 31.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pablo P. (29. Dezember 2010)

...wenn, dann kann ich nur am 31....


----------



## Tria-Rainer (29. Dezember 2010)

bei mir gehts morgen leider auch nicht :-(


----------



## junkyjerk (29. Dezember 2010)

schön, dann sind ja alle am 31.12. dabei. wohin fahren wir und wann gehts wo los?


----------



## Aitschie (29. Dezember 2010)

Abend! Wieder von der Skitour zurück. 

Zum 31.: mein "Wunsch" wäre nicht allzu spät da wir z.B. ein bisschen was an Sylvestervorbereitungszeit brauchen (Böllerkaufen  und allgemeine Essensvorbereitung -> open air grillen ) Was haltet ihr von einer spätesten Abfahrtszeit 11Uhr (von meiner Seite geht auch schon 9Uhr ) in Herrlingen Bhf und dann durchs Lautertal mit nem Abstecher ins Kiesental? Vll. kann man nach Lust, Laune und Zeit noch die Ehrensteintrails einbauen? 

@jj: ich bring dir am 31. die Bilder mit!


----------



## bax75 (29. Dezember 2010)

Servus!

Also an Silvester bin ich höchstwahrscheinlich dabei! Wo/Was is mir wurscht. Ich komm einfach zum Treffpunkt. 

Hat wer Bock morgen auf eine Ski/Snowboardtour auf den Sonnenkopf? Ich geh morgen mit meinem Kumpel und hätte noch Platz im Auto. Abfahrt ist auch erst um 8:30

@Aitschie: Wo warst Du heute unterwegs? Wie war der Schnee?


----------



## kupfermark (29. Dezember 2010)

Aitschies Vorschlag passt mir ganz gut. 11Uhr Bhf so 2-3 Std.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (29. Dezember 2010)

abfahrt 11uhr passt super, ich bin am bhf. bis übermorgen.


----------



## dechfrax (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe mir heute am Y-Trail die Zähne ausgebissen, das hat grade nicht wirklich Sinn. Mit Ski wäre ich besser beraten gewesen.
Morgen wird's bei mir eher nix mit 11:00. Unser Jüngster hat morgen Geburtstag, da möchte ich nicht fehlen und kann höchstens mal über'n Mittagsschlaf verduften.


----------



## bax75 (31. Dezember 2010)

Hey Leute!

Sorry, ich werds nicht zum Biken schaffen. Wir sind noch etwas in Rückstand was die Vorbereitungen für heute Abend angeht.
Ich wünsche euch einen Ruten Gutsch und ein jutes geues Nahr!


----------



## junkyjerk (31. Dezember 2010)

das jahr 2010 ist fast vorbei, die letzte tour dieses jahr ist es schon. war wieder mal super, mit euch durch den schnee zu pflügen.

wünsche allen ein gesundes neues jahr 2011 und freue mich, euch alle nächstes jahr gesund wieder zu sehen. rutscht gut rein.


----------



## Aitschie (31. Dezember 2010)

Tja, was soll man nach jj Worten noch sagen.... Nix, daher gibts Bilder von heute: 

*Mark kommt umme Kurve* (schade war, dass keiner die Kurve verpasst hat, ich hab mich schon innerlich auf lustige Schneesturzbilder gefreut)




*Joe wirbelt den Schnee auf*




*Und wie Jörg: springt ihr alle gut in 2011 rüber!!!!*




Vielen Dank für viele tolle Touren mit euch allen in 2010, ich freu mich auf noch viele weitere im nächsten Jahr!!!


----------



## gasman (31. Dezember 2010)

zurück aus obergurgl, leider.
dem x-mas wahnsinn entkommen und 6 tage so gut wie keine piste gesehen, 
nur powder....

allen ein gutes neues....


----------



## kupfermark (31. Dezember 2010)

@Aitschi: Danke fürs fotografieren und hochladen! 
Von mir auch euch allen einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## axx (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsch euch auch allen ein gutes neues Jahr 

Die Jahresabschlusstour vorhin hat Spass gemacht 

Hier noch ein Foto von gesten, mit bax75 und Flo:


----------



## Pablo P. (31. Dezember 2010)

Mist. Ich hab Euch heut morgen verpasst, bin leider erst um 11.15 in Herrlingen eingetroffen.  Ich hatte clevererweise Rainer noch ne SMS geschickt - dass er aber gar nicht dabei war, habe ich gar nicht realisiert... Hab dann auf gut Glück versucht, noch irgendwo zufällig auf Euch zu treffen, hat aber leider (und absehbarerweise) nicht geklappt. Bis auf eine sehr spaßige Vollgas Schneeabfahrt war auch nicht viel aufregendes dabei - kenn mich halt um Blaustein rum nicht aus. War trotz mehrerer Wanderpassagen dennoch ein schöner Jahresausklang. 

Hoffe, man sieht sich mal 2011!


----------



## junkyjerk (31. Dezember 2010)

@pablo p.: wenn du geschrieben hättest, dass du auch kommst, hätten wir auch gewartet. vielleicht klappts ja 2011 mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (1. Januar 2011)

Auch meinerseits die besten Neujahrswünsche .

Waren gestern mit Schneeschuhen in den Bergen und sind mit Tüten die Piste runtergefahren. GPS hat max. 39,4 km/h angegeben - so ein Spaß!!!


----------



## Tria-Rainer (1. Januar 2011)

Wünsche allen ein gutes neues Jahr 

hat jemand lust morgen ne runde im schnee zu biken, ich dachte mal so 10:30 uhr, treffpunkt herrlinger bahnhof ?


----------



## Pablo P. (1. Januar 2011)

Morgen haut leider nicht hin, da wird um die Zeit schön gebruncht... 

Hab aber die nächste Woche frei, und wäre somit gerne bei der einen oder anderen Runde dabei.


----------



## fr-andi (2. Januar 2011)

Falls sich´s zufällig eher auf Richtung mittags und Lautertal verschieben würde, wäre ich auch dabei - brauche immer etwas länger.. bin an Sylvester auch ne Std. später all Trails hinterhergefahren. 
Gutes Neues!


----------



## junkyjerk (3. Januar 2011)

mittwoch wieder nightride: treffpunkt bhf herrlingen 19uhr?


----------



## MilanL (3. Januar 2011)

ich wünsche euch auch ein gutes neues Jahr. Ich hoffe wir werden uns im Jahr 2011 ein bisschen öfter treffen .



axx schrieb:


> Die Jahresabschlusstour vorhin hat Spass gemacht
> 
> Hier noch ein Foto von gesten, mit bax75 und Flo:


schööön ...bin neidisch


----------



## junkyjerk (4. Januar 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> mittwoch wieder nightride: treffpunkt bhf herrlingen 19uhr?



update: da donnerstag ja feiertag ist, hat djt nen nightride in geislingen vorgeschlagen. ich wäre dabei. treffpunkt wieder in amstetten bhf, zeit: 19-20uhr?


----------



## DJT (4. Januar 2011)

Mir wär 19.30 oder 20.00 recht.
Ich brauch ja ne Stunde bis ich in Amstetten bin
Wird bestimmt cool


----------



## junkyjerk (5. Januar 2011)

also 20uhr. das wird ne lange nacht *freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (5. Januar 2011)

Alles klar. Bis später ...


----------



## Tria-Rainer (6. Januar 2011)

hey ihr nightrider, wie wars gestern in geislingen ? sind die trails fahrbar ?  wäre gerne mitgefahren, war mir aber zu spät... . 
dafür bin ich gestern nachmittags noch mit sonnenbrille ;-) durch die schneelandschaft gepflügt, optimale bedingungen... ich denke mal bei dem tauwetter wirds jetzt schwierig zu fahren...


----------



## junkyjerk (6. Januar 2011)

nightride in geislingen war der hammer!!! trails super zu fahren, die temperaturen konstant bei -10°c, lecker tee, kuchen und nürnberger lebkuchen (danke djt!) und eine trageorgie zum schluss (ca. 5km) auf dem rückweg vom kreuz richtung amstetten. 1:16uhr am auto, 2:15uhr im bettchen.

djt lädt nachher noch bildchen hoch, hoff ich mal.


----------



## axx (6. Januar 2011)

ihr spinnt doch


----------



## junkyjerk (6. Januar 2011)

da könntest du recht haben


----------



## Tria-Rainer (6. Januar 2011)

jooo dem stimm ich zu,  ihr spinnt  
ist euch der akku von der beleuchtung ausgegangen und ihr habt den rückweg nicht gefunden ;-) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (6. Januar 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ... das wird ne lange nacht ....



wie wahr 
Hier die gelungensten Bilder:

























Nett und anstrengend war's. Aber mit Jörgs Plombenzieher-Riegel kein Problem


----------



## junkyjerk (6. Januar 2011)

du hast das hier vergessen.


----------



## DJT (6. Januar 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> du hast das hier vergessen.



Das ist ja nicht so "romantisch" wie die anderen 

Wann fahren wir wieder?


----------



## Pablo P. (8. Januar 2011)

Habt Ihr auch mal einen Einkehrdrift gemacht, oder seid Ihr tatsächlich 5 1/2 Stunden am Stück unterwegs gewesen??? Ersatzakku war, nehme ich mal an, dabei...?


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Januar 2011)

@pablo_p: einkehrdrift haben wir keinen gemacht, djt und ich hatten genug verpflegung mit. pausen ca. 30min. ersatzakku hatte nur ich mit, da ich immer mit 100% durch die gegend geleuchtet habe, war mein 1. akku nach 3h leer, djt hat seine lampe nur auf den trails auf volle pulle gehabt und nach den 5h noch knapp 25% akku.


----------



## Pablo P. (8. Januar 2011)

Officially gaga...


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Januar 2011)

habe grad das einigermassen gute wetter genutzt und an meiner fahrtechnik gefeilt. wheelie, manual und umsetzen geübt. wollten wir nicht mal wieder die fahrtechnikübungen machen?

edit:

@junggesellenabschiedteilnehmer finale ligure märz 2011:
hier der h-trail von der natobasis, aufgenommen am 02.01.2011. kaum schnee, wenn´s so bleibt, dann juhu...
[ame="http://vimeo.com/18404388"]teil 1/4[/ame]
[ame="http://vimeo.com/18404707"]teil 2/4[/ame]
[ame="http://vimeo.com/18404988"]teil 3/4[/ame]
[ame="http://vimeo.com/18405274"]teil 4/4[/ame]


----------



## Aitschie (9. Januar 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> habe grad das einigermassen gute wetter genutzt und an meiner fahrtechnik gefeilt. wheelie, manual und umsetzen geübt. wollten wir nicht mal wieder die fahrtechnikübungen machen?



Wusste gar nicht, dass du die Sachen NICHT kannst.... wie nennt sich das, was du normalerweise machst???


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Januar 2011)

man kann immer noch besser werden gelle?


----------



## junkyjerk (11. Januar 2011)

wer heute abend auch ein wenig fahrtechnik üben will, ich geh heute wieder ab ca. 19uhr bei mir auf die piste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (15. Januar 2011)

Gasman und ich wollen morgen eine GA-Runde drehen, Idee wären durchgängige Radwege, wie Rottal, oder Günz- oder Kammeltal oder sowas. 
Hat hier jemand Lust, mit zu kommen ? Start um 9.45 Uhr an der Brücke in Ulm?


----------



## junkyjerk (15. Januar 2011)

tria-rainer und ich drehen heute ne runde, abfahrt 13:30uhr bei uns.


----------



## junkyjerk (15. Januar 2011)

morgen gibt´s grünten reloaded, djt und ich wiederholen die aktion aus dem letzten januar.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/8971464"]http://vimeo.com/8971464[/ame]

nur dieses mal weniger schnee..


----------



## Aitschie (16. Januar 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> morgen gibt´s grünten reloaded, djt und ich wiederholen die aktion aus dem letzten januar.
> 
> nur dieses mal weniger schnee..



DAS war jetzt nicht gut für meine Lernmotivation....


----------



## DJT (16. Januar 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> DAS war jetzt nicht gut für meine Lernmotivation....



Ach was, hast nix verpasst ... 
Nur Bombenwetter, Mega-Aussicht, fast schon sommerliche Temperaturen, und im oberen Bereich sehr heimtückischen Schnee (wir haben bei der Abfahrt desöfteren unsere Bikes spontan hinter uns gelassen Aufgrund "plötzlichem verschwinden des Vorderrades" ) Weiter unten im Wald ging's dann besser. 
Tolle Spontanaktion 

Da ja hier im UTT gerade eh nicht soviel los ist Klatsch ich doch die Bilder in groß rein:

Der Weg nach oben war nicht so easy wie's hier aussieht:








Oben angekommen eine super Aussicht und eine sehr angenehme Temperatur:








Neuer Trend: Der JJ & DJT Gipfel-Sunshine-Dance:




Runterwärts war's auch sehr anstrengend, aber bei so einer Aussicht ...


----------



## gasman (16. Januar 2011)

ok,ok,ok, schön,schön,schön,
aber....
mit der 110 km runde hat wurmspecht heute einen haufen wp-punkte gemacht, auch net schlecht...


----------



## Aitschie (16. Januar 2011)

Ihr wart nicht ernsthaft am 15.Januar in kurz-kurz auf dem Grünten?!? Ihr seid ja wuide Hund!!! Liegt ja verdammt wenig Schnee im Allgäu, i'm shocked 

Scheint ja ne super Tour gewesen zu sein, wäre gern dabei gewesen. Präsentationen bei Sonne vorzubereiten macht nicht wirklich Spaß... aber immerhin besser als wie die letzten Tage im trüben Grau-in-Grau!


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Januar 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Ihr wart nicht ernsthaft am 15.Januar in kurz-kurz auf dem Grünten?!? Ihr seid ja wuide Hund!!! Liegt ja verdammt wenig Schnee im Allgäu, i'm shocked
> 
> Scheint ja ne super Tour gewesen zu sein, wäre gern dabei gewesen. Präsentationen bei Sonne vorzubereiten macht nicht wirklich Spaß... aber immerhin besser als wie die letzten Tage im trüben Grau-in-Grau!



war ein super tag gestern. die temperaturen beim aufstieg zwangen einen geradezu kurz-kurz zu tragen, oben sicherheitshalber mal ein jäckchen drüber geworfen, aber der wind war schön mild.

die ersten 250hm der abfahrt waren ein ziemlich kampf, im gegensatz zu letztem winter gab es keine festgetretene breite spur, sondern nur vereinzelte fußstapfen. wie oft ich über den lenker abgestiegen bin, keine ahnung.

ansonsten war die abfahrt super, zum teil sogar komplett schneefrei. und ziemlich anspruchsvoll, wie der eine und andere "umfaller" bewies.

unten war ich dann durch die stürze in den schnee komplett nass in den schuhen. barfuss autofahren ist auch nicht soooo angenehm..

video kommt die tage vom djt.




gasman schrieb:


> ok,ok,ok, schön,schön,schön,
> aber....
> mit der 110 km runde hat wurmspecht heute einen haufen wp-punkte gemacht, auch net schlecht...



die punkte braucht sie ja auch dringend, damit sie wieder in die top10 in der einzelwertung kommt.


----------



## wurmspecht (18. Januar 2011)

Huch, da liegt ja kaum noch Schnee in den Bergen



gasman schrieb:


> ok,ok,ok, schön,schön,schön,
> aber....
> mit der 110 km runde hat wurmspecht heute einen haufen wp-punkte gemacht, auch net schlecht...



Und ich sach noch: "sag nix im utt". Hätt ich niemals gedacht, dass der stete Tropfen den Stein dermaßen höhlt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (18. Januar 2011)

hier nun das video vom sonntag, zusammengeschnitten von djt. viel spass beim angucken.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/18906833"]Grünten Reloaded[/ame]


----------



## Michl73 (18. Januar 2011)

Super Film, iss ja so was von wenig Schnee da, fast schon beängstigend. War Sonntag 4 Stunden um Ulm unterwegs, auch na klar in kurz kurz, bei dem Vorfrühlingswetter. Einige eurer Trails kennt man gleich wieder, wenn man an die letzten sommerlichen Bergtouren zurückdenkt.
Aber eigentlich wollt ich noch en paar mal boarden gehen.


----------



## Pablo P. (19. Januar 2011)

schönes Video... nur wenn ich die steile Wurzelpassage oder den Manual am Schluss sehe, möchte ich mein Hobby wechseln.


----------



## dechfrax (22. Januar 2011)

Michl73 schrieb:


> Super Film, iss ja so was von wenig Schnee da, fast schon beängstigend.


Das sah heute schon wieder gaaaaanz anders aus. Wo es auf dem Video noch grün ist, liegen wieder rund 20cm Schnee, für Langlauf völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Ruggi (22. Januar 2011)

medc17 schrieb:


> Das sah heute schon wieder gaaaaanz anders aus. Wo es auf dem Video noch grün ist, liegen wieder rund 20cm Schnee, für Langlauf völlig ausreichend.



jeep, kann ich nur bestätigen....allgäu war heute wieder weiß


----------



## bax75 (23. Januar 2011)

Ja, stimmt. Hab den Schnee in Damüls gestern zusammen mit kupfermark getestet und für gut befunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (23. Januar 2011)

bax75 schrieb:


>



Sweet!!!!

Ich schau grad den Trailhunter Finale an.... Ich will wieder Sonne und wärmere Temperaturen  kurz-kurz wär was!!!! Winter ist ja schön, aber irgendwie kann ich mich für kalte Temperaturen grad nicht erwärmen (wat nen Wortspiel ) Und schöne Bilder vom Madonna, Toboga di Canova oder Varigotti verbessern die gefühlten Temperaturen draußen auch nicht....


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Januar 2011)

hebbe hat noch ein lustiges video vom grünten gemacht. viel spass..

[ame="http://vimeo.com/19099809"]tänzchen auf den grünten[/ame]


----------



## DJT (23. Januar 2011)

Mei san mir coole Hund!


----------



## junkyjerk (26. Januar 2011)

geht heute abend jemand mit aufn nightride?


----------



## bax75 (26. Januar 2011)

Ich kann leider nicht. Müßte dringend mal wieder Biken - allein schon um den neuen Lenker zu testen.


----------



## Aitschie (30. Januar 2011)

Ist so ruhig hier, steckt ihr alle im Nebel fest? A propos Nebel, da es in Bayreuth keinen gibt, mal zur Stimmungserheiterung paar Sonnenbilder von Micha und mir (die Quali hat beim komprimieren a bisserl gelitten, aber 4MB/Bild sind einfach zu groß...)




















PS: das Bänkchen heißt original Destubener Verlobungsbänkchen - Nein, ich werde den Micha *NICHT* heiraten, Claudi bleibt meine erste Wahl


----------



## junkyjerk (30. Januar 2011)

schöne bilder aitschie, hier hängen wir nur in der übelsten suppe rum und die temperaturen sind auch nicht grade das gelbe vom ei.


----------



## DJT (30. Januar 2011)

Yep, sieht nach Spaß aus 

Was'n das für ne Hose Aitschie?


----------



## Aitschie (30. Januar 2011)

Eigentlich ne Mammut-Skitourenhose von meinem Vater, aber die ist kaputt, außerdem braucht er die ja nimmer (nobel geht die Welt zu grunde...) und so hab ich sie geerbt, neben der neuen Kamera (ich hab jetzt ne 450D und keine 350D mehr).

Wollte dich die Tage eh mal anrufen und quatschen, haben wir schon viel zu lang nimmer - so als baldige Fast-Nachbarn!


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Februar 2011)

wetter wird ja gut am wochenende, wer hat denn lust auf ne runde biken gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jo_shi (3. Februar 2011)

Werde auf jeden Fall am Wochenende auf dem Radel sein nur wann und wo ist noch ungewiss. Zudem würde meine Frau auch fahren wollen und da wird es dann wieder schwierig, dass wir zusammen fahren werden.


----------



## Tria-Rainer (3. Februar 2011)

also wenns zeitlich passt, bin ich dabei...


----------



## enforce (3. Februar 2011)

am Sonntag könnt ihr auch mit mir rechnen

ciao


----------



## axx (3. Februar 2011)

Biken, was war das doch gleich? Ich hab leider keine Zeit...


----------



## dechfrax (3. Februar 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wetter wird ja gut am wochenende, wer hat denn lust auf ne runde biken gehen?


Sonntag ne Runde drehen? Hab ich Bock drauf ...


----------



## junkyjerk (4. Februar 2011)

also gut, sonntag geht´s los. nur wohin? lieber blaubeuren/ schelklingen oder nach geislingen? start würde ich so gegen späten vormittag vorschlagen. was meint ihr?


----------



## tbird (4. Februar 2011)

würde gerne mit. aber erstmal wieder kondition und fahrtechnik aufbauen. die schwangerschaft meiner frau hat auch bei mir spuren hinterlassen  darum samstag alleine MTB und sonntag 80km rennrad ...


----------



## wurmspecht (5. Februar 2011)

Ich will die Schneereste in den Bergen nutzen, viel Spaß!


----------



## DJT (5. Februar 2011)

Geislingen bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (5. Februar 2011)

also dann geislingen, 10:30uhr treffen am parkplatz. ich park auf dem an der kreuzung 500m nach dem ortsausgang amstetten auf der rechten seite.


----------



## Tria-Rainer (5. Februar 2011)

ok hört sich gut an, bin dabei


----------



## DJT (5. Februar 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> also dann geislingen, 10:30uhr treffen am parkplatz. ich park auf dem an der kreuzung 500m nach dem ortsausgang amstetten auf der rechten seite.



Alles klar! Fährt jemand ab Ulm mit'm Zug? Sonst komm ich mit dem Auto runter...


----------



## immerdraussen (5. Februar 2011)

hi jungs, ich komm auch mal wieder mit.
bis morgen


----------



## DJT (6. Februar 2011)

Soo Jungs! Nett war's heute 
Das nächste mal das ganze dann als Nightride 
Wer wär dabei?

Hier noch die Homepage von dem Vortrag auf dem ich gestern war (Immerdraussen hab ich davon erzählt). Die Panamericana von Alaska bis Feuerland mit dem Bike:
http://www.pan-america.de/

Hat zwar nix mit MTB zu tun, aber war echt sehr interessant die Geschichten zu hören und natürlich wahnsinnig beeindruckende Bilder! (teilweise auch auf der Homepage zu sehen unter "aktuelle Dia-Shows")
(22.000km, 16 Monate, Ausrüstung - Bike mit Gepäck ca. 50kg pro Person) Respekt an die zwei symphatischen Schuster's 

MfG DJT


----------



## bax75 (7. Februar 2011)

Servus Buam un Madls!

Ich würde morgen gerne eine Feierabendrunde drehen. Die Idee ist so um 16:30 oder 17Uhr zu starten. Natürlich müssen wir die Funzeln mitnehmen weil es ja doch (leider) immernoch Winter ist und es um halb 6 dunkel wird. Starten würde ich am Eselsberg oder idealerweise im Science Park 2. 

Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (7. Februar 2011)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Ich will die Schneereste in den Bergen nutzen, viel Spaß!



Das haben wir auch gemacht


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Februar 2011)

wow, tolle bilder.


----------



## Jason86 (7. Februar 2011)

bald ist es soweit, noch 3 wochen, dann gehts ab ins kleinwalsertal zum skifahren!!!!!


----------



## Flow-Rida (7. Februar 2011)

Hallo, 

braucht irgendjemand neue MTB-Schuhe? Größe 43, wie neu. 

http://www.vaude.com/epages/Vaude-d...ts/201983410470&ChangeAction=SelectSubProduct

Bei Interesse einfach pm an mich.


----------



## Aitschie (8. Februar 2011)

@axx: wo wart ihr? Nach den Allgäuern schaut das nicht aus....


----------



## axx (8. Februar 2011)

@aitschie: nein, die Schneesituation im Allgäu erschien uns zumindest im Tal etwas dünn, drum sind wir ins Kaunertal gefahren.
Bild 1: Blick auf den Gepatschferner, Wildspitze (rechts), Weißseespitze (l.).
Bild 2: Blick vom Glockturm (3355m) nach SW.


----------



## junkyjerk (11. Februar 2011)

wer  geht mit am sonntag nach geislingen oder nach blaubeuren? lautertal ist einfach noch zu schlammig... ich will meine gopro hd noch ein wenig ausprobieren, die ersten tests heute im lautertal waren vielversprechend.


----------



## DJT (12. Februar 2011)

10.30 Parkplatz?


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Februar 2011)

@djt: ist mir zu früh, machen wir 11:30uhr draus.


----------



## DJT (12. Februar 2011)

passt! Bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dechfrax (14. Februar 2011)

Guten Abend Zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Touren, vorzugsweise GPS-Tracks, fürs Kleinwalsertal und die Oberstdorfer Ecke.
Kann mir da jemand von Euch weiterhelfen?

Schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus!
Grüße
Andi


----------



## DJT (14. Februar 2011)

Mir fallen spontan nur die zwei Links hier ein:

http://www.kleinwalsertal.com/aktuell/bergsportbericht/mountainbike.html

http://db.intermaps.com/im/areamaps/kleinwalsertal/index.html


----------



## Ruggi (15. Februar 2011)

Hi Andi,

habe diese Seite gefunden. GPS mit weiteren Infos zu den Touren 


http://kleinwalsertal-oberstdorf.intermaps.com/routesearch.asp


Gruß Ruggi




medc17 schrieb:


> Guten Abend Zusammen,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach Touren, vorzugsweise GPS-Tracks, fürs Kleinwalsertal und die Oberstdorfer Ecke.
> Kann mir da jemand von Euch weiterhelfen?
> ...


----------



## Aitschie (15. Februar 2011)

medc17 schrieb:


> Guten Abend Zusammen,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach Touren, vorzugsweise GPS-Tracks, fürs Kleinwalsertal und die Oberstdorfer Ecke.
> Kann mir da jemand von Euch weiterhelfen?
> ...



Hi Andi, bis wann brauchst du die Tracks? Hab mehrere und als Bald-Kemptener werden es auch immer mehr. Allerdings stecke ich grad tief im Umzugsstress, so dass es gerne bis Mitte März dauern kann... wenn ich halt mal für sowas grad wieder Zeit hab.

Eine Frage noch: Touren oder darf's auch was "bergsteigerisches" sein? Ich hab die Tage meine Bergsteigerplanungen fortgesetzt (was man halt so macht, wenn einen Uni-Klausuren und Umzug an:kotz: ) und hab paar sehr interessante Berge gefunden... Die Saison 2011 wird super


----------



## junkyjerk (15. Februar 2011)

jippie jippie yeah!!! bikebergsteigen, kann es garnicht erwarten.


----------



## dechfrax (15. Februar 2011)

Hi Martin,



Aitschie schrieb:


> Hi Andi, bis wann brauchst du die Tracks?


Hat noch Zeit bis Mai, will aber jetzt schon mal planen, damit ich meine Kollegen schonend darauf vorbereiten kann



Aitschie schrieb:


> Eine Frage noch: Touren oder darf's auch was "bergsteigerisches" sein?


Für mich schon, aber von meinen Kollegen bekomme ich auf die Frage zu hören: " I trag net!". Naja, wird wohl von der Dauer der Tragepassagen abhängen.

Danke auch an Hebbe und Holger für die Links, ich fang mal an mit auswerten.

Grüße
Andi


----------



## Aitschie (16. Februar 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> jippie jippie yeah!!! bikebergsteigen, kann es garnicht erwarten.



Schön war auch: direkt am Allgäuer Tor lichtete sich der Nebel und eine helle Scheibe wurde sichtbar - in Fachkreisen auch "Sonne" genannt....  Ich hab dann im T-Shirt Fenster geputzt und es war mir fast zu warm.... Merkt man, dass ich mich auf Kempten freu??????????????? Ich find's soooooooooooooooooooooooo geil!!!!!!!
Musste bei der Rückfahrt in den Nebel an den Clip denken:





BTW: ich hab den breitesten..... Lenker. Der ist so breit, dass er nicht mal durch die Kellertür passt - die ist zu schmal


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Februar 2011)

sonntag würd ich gerne nach geislingen. egal wie das wetter ist. will ein wenig filmen. wer hat bock?

äh, edit und wetter.com bringen mich zu der überzeugung, morgen ist wohl besser fahren in geislingen. wer kommt mit?


----------



## Jo_shi (18. Februar 2011)

Ich würde ja so gern, ziehe aber dieses Wochenende um.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (18. Februar 2011)

Werd morgen mit wurmspecht in die Berge fahren, im KWT soll die Sonne scheinen 
Weiss grad nur nicht welches Sportgerät ich nehmen soll... die Schneesituation ist grausig... zu viel fürs Bike, zu wenig für die Skier :-/


----------



## Aitschie (18. Februar 2011)

Jo_shi schrieb:


> Ich würde ja so gern, ziehe aber dieses Wochenende um.



Das haben wir heute getan, komplett von Bayreuth nach Kempten. Jetzt steht die Wohnung und wir sind alle fix und fertig. So kaputt war ich noch nie nach nem Rennen, kann man "Umziehen" im Winterpokal als Kraftsport eintragen???

Freu ich mich auf mein Bett.....


----------



## dechfrax (19. Februar 2011)

Guten Abend Zusammen,

ich plane gerade Touren für's KWT und bin dabei auf eine Strecke gestossen, die ich schon mal hochgelaufen bin und die bergab fahrbar sein müsste. Konkret geht's um die Abfahrt von der Fiderepasshütte runter ins KWT. Die Abfahrt müsste man sich halt aus dem Stillachtal über Fellhorn und Kühgundalpe erarbeiten. Bis zur Kühgundalpe könnte es nach den Höhenlinien zu urteilen fahrbar sein, von da ab wären knapp 400Hm auf den Pass zu schieben/tragen.

Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht (oder will es mit mir probieren)?

Grüße
Andi


----------



## wurmspecht (20. Februar 2011)

Wir waren gestern auf der Hochgehrenspitze, war zum Schluss eine abenteuerliche Kletterei, bis ich gekniffen hab . War aber super schön. Sind teilweise auf einem Trail gelaufen, der teilweise nicht unanspruchsvoll zu sein schien (soweit sich das anhand der schneefreien Stellen beurteilen ließ). Wir kamen auch  zunehmend in den Genuß der Allgäuer Tierwelt: eine tote Maus (), eine Gemsenherde und dann sogar noch einen Steinadler, der seine Kreise gezogen hat.


----------



## junkyjerk (20. Februar 2011)

@medc17: wann willst du konkret ins kwt? ich bin bei freier zeit auf jeden fall dabei. kann auch eine schöne tour von oberstdorf aus beisteuern.

@wurmspecht: schönes bild. wetter schien ja auch gepasst zu haben.


----------



## dechfrax (20. Februar 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @medc17: wann willst du konkret ins kwt? ich bin bei freier zeit auf jeden fall dabei. kann auch eine schöne tour von oberstdorf aus beisteuern.


Ich will die Tour machen, sobald kein Schnee mehr liegt. Die Querung vom Fellhorn rüber zur Kühgundalpe verläuft komplett auf der Nordseite der Hammerspitze, da bleibt der Schnee lange liegen. Wenn ich gerade aus dem Fenster schaue, wird's wohl noch mindestens bis zum April dauern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (20. Februar 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @wurmspecht: schönes bild. wetter schien ja auch gepasst zu haben.



Ja, war super und eine willkommene Abwechslung zum Ulmer Trübtassenwetter, das Ihr heute wohl auch in Geislingen hattet, hm?


----------



## carmin (20. Februar 2011)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern auf der Hochgehrenspitze, war zum Schluss eine abenteuerliche Kletterei, bis ich gekniffen hab .


Und war das jetzt mit Ski oder Walking? ;-)


----------



## axx (20. Februar 2011)

carmin schrieb:


> Und war das jetzt mit Ski



[ ]  aus dem Foto (ca 2000m Höhe) ist eine geschlossene Schneedecke zu sehen
[ ]  der axx ist inzwischen so verpeilt, das er sich auf Skitour die Schneeschuhe an den Rucksack hängt.



Die Schneeschuhe waren übrigens überflüssig...


----------



## carmin (21. Februar 2011)

*g*

wär immerhin denkbar gewesen, dass das Foto an der Talstation entstanden is... Oder dass der Schnee von Eurer Abwärme mal kurz weggeschmolzen is...

Aber wenn man zu Fuß geht, da hat man doch normalerweise ein Bike auf dem Rücken...??


----------



## bax75 (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo!

Hab mal eine Frage an die Rennradler/Bikehändler  unter euch:
Ein Kollege sucht einen neuen Laufradsatz für sein Renner. Er hat momentan den Fulcrum Racing 3 im Auge und möchte gern wissen ob der was Taugt, besonders im Hinblick auf sein "Kampfgewicht" von gut 90kg. Könnt Ihr dazu was sagen?

Danke!
Gruß Axel


----------



## junkyjerk (22. Februar 2011)

er soll lieber einen von mavic nehmen, da haben wir am wenigsten probleme mit und der service im schadenfall ist super.

entweder nen ksyrium elite oder equipe. beide sehr gut.


----------



## gasman (23. Februar 2011)

ohne den tour tests allzugroßen wert beimessen zu wollen........
dem test in der aktuellen tour bezüglich den zondas von campagnolo kann ich voll zustimmen. im internet gibt es den satz für ca. 350 euronen und die qualität ist absolut erstklassig. bin mit diesem lrs auf dem rr letztes jahr ein paar ultraharte schotterpässe (schau mal bei quäldich u.a. meinen bericht zum passo dordona an) gefahren, ohne dass irgendetwas passiert wäre....
ausserdem sollte dein kumpel sich eine freude machen und auf 28er reifen aufziehen. absolut genauso schnell wie mit 23ern und sehr komfortabel. habe meine 28er bei bikeline geholt, war damals das einzig geschäft in ulm, das welche hatte. inzwischen scheinen einige auf den trichter gekommen zu sein. sowohl schwalbe (ultremo), wie auch conti (4000) haben 28er auf den markt gebracht.


----------



## tbird (23. Februar 2011)

hab den conti 4000er und kann nur positives berichten!  

sogar auf schotter kann man ihn fahren (entsprechend vorsichtig, klar) ...


----------



## frogmatic (23. Februar 2011)

gasman schrieb:


> ausserdem sollte dein kumpel sich eine freude machen und auf *28er reifen* aufziehen. absolut genauso schnell wie mit 23ern und sehr komfortabel. habe meine 28er bei bikeline geholt, war damals das einzig geschäft in ulm, das welche hatte. inzwischen scheinen einige auf den trichter gekommen zu sein. sowohl schwalbe (ultremo), wie auch conti (4000) haben 28er auf den markt gebracht.



In grauer Vorzeit, also als Rennlenker auch noch 25,4mm Klemmung hatten und RR-Naben hinten nur 126mm breit waren (wo war gleich das smiley mit dem langen Bart), da habe ich mich gefreut wie ein Kind über die ersten Hutchinson mit Pannenschutzeinlage aus Kevlar (ch glaube 2-3 Platte, und die sind immer noch im Keller auf den Rädern). 
Die bin ich ewige Jahre auch durch die Stadt, über Kopfsteinpflaster, durch den Wald etc. in 28mm gefahren. Ging prima, und kein bisschen langsam!


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Februar 2011)

war heute im schnee spielen und hab mit meiner kamera rumexperimentiert.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/20293190"]speichentrail[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (23. Februar 2011)

a) jetzt fehlt noch a weng a musie drunter und noch ein paar externe Aufnahmen. Btw: sind wir im Winter auch so schnell da runtergebügelt??? 

b) was hast den da für ne Halterung links vom Vorbau?

c) Hab heute auch in KE meine erste MTB-Tour gemacht, hier liegt deutlich mehr Schnee als in Ulm. Hoffentlich geht das Zeug schnell weg!


----------



## junkyjerk (24. Februar 2011)

@aitschie:

a) sollte nur brustgurttest sein.
b) navihalterung
c) hoff ich auch


----------



## Aitschie (24. Februar 2011)

Ausblick auf die Alpen 1




Ausblick auf die Alpen 2




Beide Bilder von heute Mittag...


----------



## TheMicha (25. Februar 2011)

Da wird man in deiner alten Heimat Bayreuth richtig neidisch. 
Dafür haben wir keinen Schnee mehr!


----------



## junkyjerk (26. Februar 2011)

für kurzentschlossene: fahren gegen 13:30uhr richtung blaubeuren los.


----------



## Pellepom (1. März 2011)

Hi Leute,

bin neu hier im Ulmer Fred (bis jetzt Mitleser) 
Ich fahre vor Ostern nach Finale und suche die im Bikeführer erwähnte Karte von dem Gebiet: Alp Finalese Cartoguide 2   M 1:25000 (ist hoffentlich besser wie die Kompaß)
Fährt  einer von euch schon im März nach Finale ?? und könnte mir die Karte mitbringen??


----------



## Aitschie (1. März 2011)

Pellepom schrieb:


> Fährt  einer von euch schon im März nach Finale ?? und könnte mir die Karte mitbringen??



Erstmal willkommen (auch Ulmer, aber mehr in Kempten unterwegs )

Ähm, ab 19.März fahren wir zu 12. nach Finale, eine Woche lang. Sollte also möglich sein, dass wir die Karte mitbringen. Ansonsten kannst meine geliehen kriegen, ich hab eine selbst geschenkt bekommen. Muss nur erst schauen, ob die beim Umzug nicht verschütt gegangen ist....

@ all: geht am We was???? Egal ab RR oder MTB!!! Bin jetzt doch in Ulm (also genau bei Claudi in Gundelfingen), ich müsste es nur bis morgen abend wissen, da der Radtransport immer so n Ding ist.... und Ulm/Geislingen mitm angeknacksten Carbon-Hardtail - naja, gibt interessantere Dinge...


----------



## junkyjerk (1. März 2011)

rennrad wär auch mal wieder was, wüsste da ne superschöne runde. ich schmeiss mir halt paar schmerztabletten, dann sollte meine schulter auch nicht rummucken.


----------



## Aitschie (2. März 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> rennrad wär auch mal wieder was, wüsste da ne superschöne runde. ich schmeiss mir halt paar schmerztabletten, dann sollte meine schulter auch nicht rummucken.



Das ist doch mal Nonsense! Nur unter Schmertabletten zu Fahren ist doch blöde. Dann lieber MTB....

Am Freitag und Samstag bin ich mit Claudi beschäftigt, Hochzeitvorbereitungen.... Werde dann vll. mitm Renner nach Hause fahren.
Für Sonntag hab ich gestern mitm Hebbe gequatscht: der will möglichst viel Fahren, da er nach Finale ja erstmal ausfällt. Es stehen jetzt die Vorschläge

Allgäu - unsichere Schneelage
Ulm - größere Gruppe und abschnittsweises Mitfahren möglich oder
Geislingen
im Raum. Eure Meinungen? Hebbe und ich machen mit...

@jj: den Track für die Runde darfst mir aber trotzdem rüberreichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (2. März 2011)

mtb ist natürlich auch ok. das geht auch ohne schmerzmittel. 

also egal was, ich bin dabei, von mir aus gerne geislingen, da find ich es immer nett.

sonntag bin ich also mit dabei. juhu, freu mich schon, dann sinds nur noch 2 wochen..


----------



## Jo_shi (2. März 2011)

Ich wäre auch für Sonntag bei einer MTB Runde dabei. Ob, Geislingen oder Ulm ist mir egal.


----------



## DJT (2. März 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> also egal was, ich bin dabei, von mir aus gerne geislingen, da find ich es immer nett.



Jop! Ich auch  Wieder 10.30Uhr Parkplatz?


----------



## Aitschie (2. März 2011)

DJT schrieb:


> Jop! Ich auch  Wieder 10.30Uhr Parkplatz?



Du Held der Botanik: und wo???  
BTW Hebbe, wenn du n Ziel für Samstag suchst, der Grünten dürfte halbwegs vernünftig gehen (und auch wieder runter zu fahren sein ). Eure Aufstiegsroute liegt meines Wissens in Südwest-Lage, zumindest hier in Kempten hats da gar keinen Schnee mehr. Aus der Ferne betrachtet liegt am Grünten zwar noch Schnee auf den Nordseiten, aber es ist wenig und mit einigermaßen guten und wasserresistenten Bergschuhen sollte es gut machbar sein.

Bin am Sonntag auch dabei. Wie mach ma den Transport? Zug oder Auto? Ich kann im Auto weitere 2 Leute inkl. Räder mitnehmen...


----------



## junkyjerk (2. März 2011)

@aitschie: wir parken neuerdings nicht mehr am bahnhof in amstetten, sondern fahren richtung geislingen aus amstetten raus und nach ca. 400m kommt auf der rechten seite ne abfahrt, da ist der parkplatz.

geht´s sonntag auch 11uhr? dann kann ich noch gemütlich frühstücken.


----------



## bax75 (3. März 2011)

Ich bin am Sonntag auch mit dabei! Freue mich wie Edgar endlich mal wieder richtig zu Biken! *wedel* 
11Uhr ist OK für mich. 10:30auch. Macht Ihr das aus.
Was denkt Ihr wann wir dann wieder am Auto sind? 15Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (3. März 2011)

@bax75: so gegen 15uhr - 16uhr sollten wir wieder am auto sein. sehr schön, dass du dabei bist.


----------



## Jo_shi (3. März 2011)

Uff, da werde ich mir das glaube ich nochmal überlegen. Ich habe nicht das Gefühl nach dem ganzen Umzugsstress, dass ich es konditionell schaffe 4-5 Stunden zu fahren. Vielleicht hol ich mir einfach noch ne Karte von Geislingen und steige dann zwischendrin aus. Habe auch keine Lust euch ein Klotz am Bein zu sein!


----------



## junkyjerk (3. März 2011)

nun mal langsam joshi, wir sind nicht im marathon-tempo unterwegs, sondern schön gemütlich. ausserdem sind die pausen ja mit eingerechnet. also mitkommen!


----------



## Aitschie (3. März 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> nicht im marathon-tempo unterwegs



Spätestens ich würde dieses Tempo eh gnadenlos ruinieren, ich hab grad ne Form wie KT zu G: zum Abschreiben... 

@bax, joshi, jj: wie machen wir's mitm Fahren? Ich kann leider neben mir nur 2 weitere Leute inkl. Rädern mitnehmen. Würde einer von Euch das Shuttle machen, dann kriegen wir alle in ein Auto? Ich beteilige mich auch am Sprit eek: ist der in letzter Zeit teuer geworden...). 
Und was brauchen wir an Kuchen? Ich hab von Muttern noch n ganzen Marmorkuchen übrig, wenn wir den platt gemacht haben, haben wir mehr Kalorien durchs Kauen verbraucht als durchs Radfahren... 
Ach und ich bring den Foddo mit, will paar Bilder von meinem (fast) neuen Radl.


----------



## wildermarkus (3. März 2011)

@ junkyjerk

Wie breit ist dein Lenker?
Hast was weg gemacht oder noch original?

Gruß

Markus


----------



## haldenprinz (3. März 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

ich bin ein MTB-ler aus dem Ruhrpott und am Wochenende in Ulm, daher würde ich gerne eure Tour mitfahren. Was die Kondition angeht sollte es reichen.

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist der Parkplatz kurz hinter Amstetten an der B10 Richtung Geislingen ?

Ich würde mich freuen, am Sonntag mitzufahren.

Grüße,
Norbert


----------



## Jo_shi (4. März 2011)

Also ich fahre auf jeden Fall selbst. Kann aber nur Räder mit 20mm Steckachse oder Schnellspanner mitnehmen. Davon dann außer meinem noch ein weiteres.

@Aitschie: Dann lieber nicht so viel Kuchen ich brauche die Kalorien als Energiereserve.

@haldenprinz: hoffe dass uns junkyjerk noch ein Bild, Screeshot, maps Link schickt wo der Parkplatz zu sehen ist, da ich auch nicht weiß wo der ist.


----------



## junkyjerk (4. März 2011)

48.585863, 9.869035 einfach bei googlemaps eingeben.

hier ist der parkplatz. einfach aus ulm kommend durch amstetten bhf komplett durchfahren, nach ortsausgangschild ca. 400m auf der b10 bleiben, dann geht rechts ein abzweig weg, dort ist der parkplatz.

@wildermarkus: mein lenker ist ein ungekürzter raceface atlas fr mit 785mm breite.

@haldenprinz: willkommen in unserer illustren runde.


----------



## Jo_shi (4. März 2011)

Die Startzeit war jetzt 11:00 Uhr oder? Dazu gab es jetzt auch noch keine definitive Aussage.


----------



## Chisum (4. März 2011)

Würde auch gerne mal wieder bei euch mitfahren. Treffpunkt 11 Uhr ist mir auch lieber.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (4. März 2011)

11uhr ist die startzeit.

@joshi: ein kurzer blick in dein fotoalbum erklärt, warum du am sonntag mitfahren willst. 

herzlichen glückwunsch zum neuen bike. viel spass damit. standardfrage: wie breit ist der lenker und wieviel federweg hat das teil?


----------



## Jo_shi (4. März 2011)

Ja es ist noch nicht einmal draußen gewesen, und noch keine Woche alt. Ich bin also selbst gespannt wie es sich fährt.

Hier nochmal das Bild für alle und ja es war eine emotionale Entscheidung wegen der Farbe!!





Federweg vorne 140mm, hinten 140mm mit Brain
Lenkerbreite: 680mm

Abweichungen von Serie: X0 Schaltwerk und -hebel, Tubeless, Purgatory 2,2 hinten.


----------



## haldenprinz (4. März 2011)

Prima, dann ist ja alles klar.

@ Jo shi: Sehr schickes Gerät !

Bis Sonntag um 11.


----------



## axx (4. März 2011)

@Jo_shi: Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike! Gefällt mir optisch sehr gut  wollen wir tauschen?


----------



## gasman (4. März 2011)

sonntag in geislingen..
ist da noch ein autoplatz frei?


----------



## wurmspecht (4. März 2011)

oder ließe sich eine zugfreundliche Startzeit vereinbaren?


----------



## junkyjerk (4. März 2011)

djt kommt doch auch mitm auto an senden und neu-ulm vorbei, aitschie auch, vielleicht können die euch mitnehmen?


----------



## Aitschie (4. März 2011)

Bezüglich Mitfahren ging grad ne PN raus.... 
Hebbe fährt auch, ich glaub der kriegt eine weitere Person samt Rad in den Innenraum rein.

Edith sagt, dass ich leider keinen Kuchen mitbringen kann - der Rucksack ist zu klein. Ist so schon eng genug, ich werd mich dann aber im Sommer bei einer der zahlreich geplanten Alpentouren (so ca. fast jedes Wochenende ) revanchieren


----------



## Jo_shi (4. März 2011)

*Edit:*
Bin vorhin ne runde fahren gewesen und ich schaffe das Fitnesstechnisch wirklich morgen nicht. 
Euch viel Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (5. März 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> djt kommt doch auch mitm auto an senden und neu-ulm vorbei, aitschie auch, vielleicht können die euch mitnehmen?



gaman fährt bei Aitschie mit, ich hab noch Hebbe angeruden, der mich aufgabelt. 
Man könnte ja parallel zum utt einen umt (ulmer Mitfahrthread) eröffnen, da gäbs sicher auch genug Gesprächsstoff, wer mit wem und welchem Auto mit welchem Radträger und wievielen Bikes wohin fährt und wo startet ....


----------



## junkyjerk (5. März 2011)

leute das wird super morgen, war heute mit derhu noch ne runde drehen. übers hochsträß ins lautertal. kuchen bring ich morgen mit.


----------



## axx (5. März 2011)

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß  ich werd morgen auf Skitour sein, vermutlich Gaishorn oder Höferspitze, falls jemand Lust hat, wir hätten noch Platz im Auto...


----------



## Aitschie (6. März 2011)

Status: Geduscht und wieder aufgewärmt! Aber meine Beinchen.... Grundlageneinheiten vor Finale müssen aber dringend noch sein, sonst seh ich dort kein Land! So fertig wie heute war ich glaub das letzte Mal nach nem 24h-Rennen...

Aber richtig fein war's!!! Spaßige Trails, spaßige Gruppe und einige Abfahrten haben wir uns richtig gejagt . So auf der ersten Blick sollten die Bilder auch was geworden sein, näheres dazu dann morgen, wenn ich die Bilder in KE ausgewertet hab.

@jj: Bitte bitte ganz schnelle das Video machen, ich freu mich jetzt schon!!!!!


----------



## DJT (6. März 2011)

Ja, war sehr spaßig heute! Und das sogar mit echtem Faschingsprinz, ääh, Haldenprinz 
Auf die Bilder und das Video bin ich auch schon gespannt.

@Aitschie: Am Schluß war ja niemand mehr da zum jagen


----------



## junkyjerk (7. März 2011)

ein feiner tag gestern. sehr spassig und vorfreude auf finale steigt rasant nach der hatz über die trails...

@aitschie: video ist fertig geschnitten, nur leider 711mb gross. ich lad es heute abend von zuhause aus hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (7. März 2011)

v.l.: gasman, chisum, djt, bax75, wurmspecht, aitschie, junkyjerk, haldenprinz




jj vs. djt - die StVO sagt "rechts vor links", daher erhält djt wegen Vorfahrtsverstoßes und einer erzwungenen Vorbremsung seitens jj eine Getränkestrafe i.H.v. einer Runde für alle bei der nächsten Tour.




haldenprinz in richtigen bergen 




wurmspecht inner Spitzkehre

Edith sagt: "ich hasse euch alle"


----------



## junkyjerk (7. März 2011)

schöne bilder aitschie.. sind das schon alle?


----------



## Aitschie (7. März 2011)

Na, aber die "Besten". Waren schlechte Bedingungen zum Fotografieren... 

Gibts eigentlich Bilders von mir (auch wenn die Stylepolizei aka wurmspecht sagt, dass meine Rottöne von Lenker und Jacke sich beissen )?


----------



## junkyjerk (7. März 2011)

@aitschie: falls du dich erinnerst, bin ich die serpentinenabfahrt direkt mit blick auf deinen allerwertesten gefahren, also gedulde dich, bis ich das video hochgeladen hab.


----------



## Hendrik S. (7. März 2011)

Hi!

Nachdem ich bisher interessierter Mitleser war, oute ich mich nun...

Hat jemand zufällig wie ich morgen frei und Lust, das geile Wetter so gegen Mittag im Wald auszuleben?

Bin flexibel, entweder mach ich den Guide (Hochsträß und dann schau mer mal) oder ich gurke irgendwo mit. 

Abfahrt hätte ich so gegen 12 geplant.

Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand, der auch nicht unbedingt allein losziehen möchte.


----------



## -Hai-Bike- (7. März 2011)

Hallo wo ist den der bike trail in beiningen im wald weg beschreibung


----------



## -Hai-Bike- (7. März 2011)

kann mir mal jemand noch nen paar trails sagen in der nähe von ulm und die genau  beschreibung wo ich in beiningen dann hin muss und wo genau im WAld ist der Trail war schon lange nicht mehr dort bitte um Antworten und genau weg beschreibung


----------



## junkyjerk (7. März 2011)

video. schnell zusammengeschnippelt. hauptsache bewegte bilder. viel spass beim anschauen.


----------



## Aitschie (7. März 2011)

7:46   Mal das Hinterrad-versetzen voll verzockt   Straight ab in die Botanik


----------



## DJT (7. März 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> jj vs. djt - die StVO sagt "rechts vor links", daher erhält djt wegen Vorfahrtsverstoßes und einer erzwungenen Vorbremsung seitens jj eine Getränkestrafe i.H.v. einer Runde für alle bei der nächsten Tour.



Ich dachte ja von rechts kommt ein Google-Trail-View-Kamerawagen, da wollt ich ein bisschen Posen 

@jj: gut gelungen! Mann war das spaßig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (8. März 2011)

Der Trinkschlauch hängt dem Zuschauer teilweise auch sehr verführerisch im Bild, sehr aufmerksam


----------



## axx (8. März 2011)

Sehr schön 
Ich glaub ich muss auch mal wieder mit nach Geislingen, ich kann die Trails im Film schon gar nicht mehr zuordnen...


----------



## Flow-Rida (8. März 2011)

Sehr geiles Video!!! Sieht nach ner Menge Spaß aus!!!

Werd fleißig trainieren, dass ich da mal mit kann, wenn ihr wieder geht


----------



## Pellepom (8. März 2011)

Sieht nach ner Menge Spaß aus  
Wieviele von den Spitzkehrentrails gibts eigentlich in Geislingen ??


----------



## Aitschie (8. März 2011)

Pellepom schrieb:


> Sieht nach ner Menge Spaß aus
> Wieviele von den Spitzkehrentrails gibts eigentlich in Geislingen ??



Zähl halt  aber es sind viele. Alle an einem Tag zu fahren wäre sportiv.


----------



## Aitschie (9. März 2011)

Nachdem Hebbe uns heiß gemacht hat (und dann fallen ließ ) haben Jörg und ich die erste Hochtour 2011 gemacht. Ein witziges Erlebnis, neben Skitourengängern mit dem MTB auf Berge zu steigern 

Unsere Erkenntnisse:
- da oben liegt noch viel Schnee. Bis ca. 1700 sind aber Touren im südseitigen Gelände möglich!
- Durchschnittsgeschwinigkeit 3,2km/h
- 1385hm
- höchst anspruchsvoller Trail am Ende, der mir gleich mal das Schaltauge abriss
- Jörg nimmt jetzt immer 4 Speicherkarten für die GoPro - falls er mal eine vergisst und die andere voll ist. Daher gibts nur Bilder von meinem Mobiltelefon...

Fazit: schöne Tour, aber zu Früh im Jahr - wir kommen aber sicher wieder, das Jahr ist lang!!!

Und nun, Kino in Bildern:

Panorama an der Willersalpe (1.450m)




weiterer Aufstieg:




Am Gipfel (ok, nur der mittlere der 3 heutigen Gipfel auf 1.980m)




die finale Abfahrt:


----------



## Jaz (9. März 2011)

Das neue Bikeline-Shirt kommt gut! *gg* Sehr schöne Pics mal wieder.


----------



## dechfrax (10. März 2011)

Ich werde mir Fr - So den Skitouren-Porno auf der Heidelberger Hütte geben. Ein Platz im Auto ist noch frei, falls jemand Bock hat mitzukommen. Start ist Freitag (sehr) früh ...


----------



## Pablo P. (10. März 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> video. schnell zusammengeschnippelt. hauptsache bewegte bilder. viel spass beim anschauen.



Sehr schÃ¶n. Was ne Schande, da wohn ich seit 3 Jahren auf der Alb, und bin noch die Trails rund um Geislingen gefahren... 

@JJ: Ist das die Brusthalterung der GoPro oder hast Du da selber was gebastelt? Ich hab auch schon mal mit dem Gedanke gespielt, mir das fÃ¼r meine Hero zu holen aber finde halt die 45 â¬ dafÃ¼r echt Ã¼berzogen...

Btw. schÃ¶ne Hinterradumsetzerei/Vorderradrollerei !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (10. März 2011)

@pablo p.: ist die brustgurthalterung, funzt eigentlich ganz gut. preis ist vielleicht ein wenig hoch, aber ich habs ja zum ek bekommen.


----------



## DJT (10. März 2011)

@Aitschie & JJ:  tolle Bilder!
Und ich konnt nicht mit


----------



## Aitschie (10. März 2011)

War ne *piep*-Arbeit, sowohl Tour wie Video. Leider fehlt das Beste, der Trail am Ende 

Die Tour in bewegten Bildern (gibt's auch als HD )

​
Und wenns gefällt, dann den "gefällt mir"-Knopf druggen.


----------



## Michl73 (10. März 2011)

Echt klasse gemacht, da habt Ihr ja ganz schön gerackert.
 Sowohl hoch wie auch runter. Hätte auch net dacht, dass doch noch so weiß iss. Nachdem ich vor zwei Wochen schon fast im grünen beim boarden in Steibis war.

[FONT="]War letztes Weekend in HH bei Freunden unterwegs [/FONT][FONT="](na klar mit bike im Kofferraum)[/FONT][FONT="], nur am Elbdeich sind se net so bikefreundlich, Bild anbei.[/FONT]

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/851428

Freu mich schon auf die beginnende neue Saison. Dann aber bitte mit etwas weniger Schnee,hehe.


----------



## junkyjerk (10. März 2011)

@aitschie: alter, du hast dich selbst übertroffen, das video ist der hammer!!!


----------



## Pablo P. (11. März 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> War ne *piep*-Arbeit, sowohl Tour wie Video. Leider fehlt das Beste, der Trail am Ende
> 
> Die Tour in bewegten Bildern (gibt's auch als HD )
> 
> Und wenns gefällt, dann den "gefällt mir"-Knopf druggen.



Geil. Hat auf Fullscreen aufgeblasen gerade unserem gesamten Büro als Vesperunterhaltung gedient. Einige meinten auch:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tria-Rainer (11. März 2011)

Boah eh geiles Video, aber "bisschen" verrückt um diese jahreszeit  

ich glaub ich hätt mir in die hosen geschi..... wegen seitlicher absturzgefahr,  oder täuscht das ? 
toll anzuschauen, kompliment an die crazy-jungs 




Aitschie schrieb:


> War ne *piep*-Arbeit, sowohl Tour wie Video. Leider fehlt das Beste, der Trail am Ende
> 
> Die Tour in bewegten Bildern (gibt's auch als HD )


----------



## Pablo P. (11. März 2011)

Tria-Rainer schrieb:


> ich glaub ich hätt mir in die hosen geschi..... wegen seitlicher absturzgefahr,  oder täuscht das ?



Lass es den Weitwinkeleffekt gewesen sein, lass es den Weitwinkeleffekt gewesen sein, lass es den Weitwinkeleffekt gewesen sein... ich hatte fast spontanen Stuhlgang nur vom Zuschauen.


----------



## armor (12. März 2011)

ihr seid im positven sinne verrückt. wenn ihr mal renndadeln geht, dann sagt bescheid. aufm mounty seht ihr mich nie mit euch zusammen, soviel steht fest!


----------



## axx (13. März 2011)

Hat jemand Lust heut Nachmittag eine kleine gemütliche Runde zu radeln?


----------



## axx (13. März 2011)

medc17 schrieb:


> Ich werde mir Fr - So den Skitouren-Porno auf der Heidelberger Hütte geben.



Wir waren auf der Jenatsch-Hütte, Wetter und Schnee waren ein Traum 

















(Sorry für das falsche Sportgerät hier im Forum... )


----------



## dechfrax (14. März 2011)

axx schrieb:


> Wir waren auf der Jenatsch-Hütte, Wetter und Schnee waren ein Traum


Ja, das kann man Deinen Bildern ansehen, das macht fast schon neidisch ... 
Wetter war Fr und Sa schön, gestern dann Sicht unter 10m, Schneefall und heftiger Wind. Da kamen wir nur dank GPS an der richtigen Stelle an. Der Schnee: zu kalt für Firn, zu warm für Pulver, ziemlich anstrengend. Und trotzdem war's einfach schön


----------



## Aitschie (14. März 2011)

Nette Bilder Axx!!!! Aber soweit ich mich erinnere ist die Jenatsch ziemlich weit oben, oder? In den unteren Lagen wird der Schnee bedeutend weniger, allein von Mi bis gestern sind nochmal rund 100 weitere Höhenmeter weitgehend schneefrei geworden - Spring will come!!!! 

Unser Ausflug gestern (sorry, dass ich das Format verzockt hab...)

​


----------



## wurmspecht (15. März 2011)

Wow! Was für tolle Bilder! Und ich hab mir am Sonntag die erste Zecke eingefangen


----------



## dechfrax (15. März 2011)

Wenn wir schon bei Skitouren sind ... 
Larainfernerspitze:









Auf dem Weg zum Piz Tasna:




Endlich oben:


----------



## axx (15. März 2011)

@aitschie: der Zipfel-Video-Link geht nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (15. März 2011)

Kann auch nicht mehr funktionieren, da es nimmer online ist. Das verhunzte Format hat mich massiv gestört, also hab ichs gestern wieder gelöscht und heute neu gemacht. Morgen abend sollte es dann wieder laufen....

Edit: Video ist fertig, nur mit 984MB zu groß und ich hab grad keinen Plan, wie ich das kleiner krieg. Mein Encoder arbeitet zwar schön durch, aber verändert keine Größe der Datei. Werd ich mich morgen mit beschäftigen. Gute Nacht!


----------



## junkyjerk (16. März 2011)

@aitschie: zur not bei youtube hochladen, da gehts bis 2gb.


----------



## Aitschie (17. März 2011)

Unsere sehr schöne Tour von gestern mit ner feineren Abfahrt - und alles sogar trocken geblieben, die Plörre von oben kam erst als wir im Auto saßen!


----------



## junkyjerk (17. März 2011)

@aitschie: schöne bilder. auf dem letzten bild sieht man die enorme steigung, da hätt ich auch getragen


----------



## Aitschie (17. März 2011)

Und für alle ein Quiz: warum trägt Hebbe auf dem letzten Bild? Zu gewinnen gibt's nen Drop(s)....

Und speziell für den Nervzwerg  jj:  

​


----------



## DJT (17. März 2011)

Ja warum trug er denn nun das Bike? 

Du hast die Bilder vom Sonntag noch unterschlagen... nach dem Motto:

Sie trugen rote Gewänder, weiße Helme, und irrten wirr am Berg umher


----------



## aka (18. März 2011)

DJT schrieb:


>



Tolles Bild!


----------



## gasman (19. März 2011)

hat morgen nachmittag jemand lust auf ne runde?
egal ob mtb oder rr.


----------



## axx (20. März 2011)

@gasman: gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (20. März 2011)

@axx
haben uns für rr entschlossen. fahren um 1330 bei mir los richtung söflingen. treffen bei der tram-schleife. rufe an bevor wir losfahren.


----------



## wildermarkus (20. März 2011)

Schöne Touren die ihr da macht!!

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Carsten (21. März 2011)

Halle liebe Ulmer Biker-Gemeinde,

in Eurer Gegend gibt es nächste Woche einen Vortrag.
Veranstalter ist die VHS Neu Ulm






eine faszinierende Reise mit dem Mountainbike durch die Alpen. Unterwegs auf einer Route, die zuvor noch niemand gewagt hat...

*30. März 2011	von 20:00 Uhr bis 21:30 Uhr*
Roggenburg
Haus der Vereine Biberach, Sonnenstraße

Infos zum Frax:

http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/?cat=4

Infos zur Veranstaltung:

http://www.vhs-neu-ulm.de/Kurse Details/fachbereich-FS47f4ab09a07ff/semester-11-1/autowert-V+452

Anfahrt:

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...9568,10.216073&spn=0.003541,0.010568&t=h&z=17

würde mich sehr freuen, Euch dort zu sehen


----------



## Pablo P. (21. März 2011)

Da werd ich mglw. vorbeischauen, auch wenn's doch fast ne Stunde von mir weg ist...


----------



## Chaka-Checka (22. März 2011)

Heyho...

...wollte heute nach Feierabend noch ne schnelle Runde in Geislingen drehen.
Kennt dort jemand 1 - 2 Aufstiege die mit schönen Trails belohnt werden?

Bisher kenn ich nur den Trail vom Ostlandkreuz runter... dort bin ich jetzt aber schon oft genug gefahren.

Neulich habe ich noch einige Leute mit MTBs von der Burg Helfenstein abfahren sehen... ist das ne spaßige Abfahrt?

Bzw kennt hier vielleicht noch jemand was wenn man weiter nach Kuchen hinaus fährt?

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen...


----------



## Deleted 133833 (24. März 2011)

hallo

 wie weit ist es den von  salach weg wegen eine tour am wochenende

 gruß kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (26. März 2011)

... wohl alle Ulmer ausgeflogen? ^^

Also, auch wenn meine Antwort etwas trivial ist: Es gibt haufenweise Trails rund um Geislingen.  Mal leichter, mal schwerer.  Filsabwärts von Salach wirds vermutlich dünn, weil da die Alb einfach aufhört; dafür geht filsaufwärts noch einiges.  An vielen Abschnitten des Albtraufs gibts Pfade, und ab und an auch einer ins Tal.  Und die sind alle eingezeichnet und anhand der Markierung auch als solche erkennbar ;-)  Einfach eine Karte besorgen, zB eine 50000er oder eine 35000er.  Die Links sind nur beispielhaft; die Karten liegen zu den selben vernachlässigbaren Kosten auch in jeder Buchhandlung rum.


----------



## TheMicha (26. März 2011)

carmin schrieb:


> ... wohl alle Ulmer ausgeflogen? ^^



Die haben sich nach Finale verdrückt und bringen hoffentlich viele Impressionen für uns mit!


----------



## Deleted 133833 (26. März 2011)

danke werde mal schauen

gruß kai


----------



## Deleted 133833 (26. März 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Und für alle ein Quiz: warum trägt Hebbe auf dem letzten Bild? Zu gewinnen gibt's nen Drop(s)....
> 
> Und speziell für den Nervzwerg  jj:
> 
> ...


----------



## Aitschie (27. März 2011)

Finale Ligure 2011: 7 Tage Sonne, Trails und gute Laune
Unsere Finale-Woche in sehr wenigen (aber meinen persönlichen Best-of) Bildern: 

















An meine 11 Mitfahrer: es hat (mal wieder) mega-viel Spaß gemacht! Gerne jederzeit wieder es hat echt alles von vorn bis hinten gepasst! Und den größten Dank richte ich im Namen an aller an den "Chef de Organisation" Jörg!!!!!
Heute morgen gleich mal um 7Uhr aufgestanden und zum shuttlen gegangen - leider nur Christopher zum Flughafen. Bei dem Bockmistwetter hier will ich gleich wieder zurück.... 

@ catwiesel: Tour kann man nachfahren, Karten gibts in jeder vernünftigen Buchhandlung. Startpunkt war Hindelang, dementsprechend brauchst ne Karte für die Allgäuer Alpen/Tannheimer Tal.


----------



## TheMicha (27. März 2011)

Good times!


----------



## kupfermark (27. März 2011)

@Aitschie: Echt schöne Bilder! Vor allem das letzte fängt sehr gut die Stimmung wieder. Der Urlaub war genial, hat alles gepasst!


----------



## Aitschie (28. März 2011)

Even Hotdogs Can Get Married 

​


----------



## kupfermark (29. März 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Even Hotdogs Can Get Married



Das ging aber fix! Fein gemacht, danke! 
Bisschen mehr Gopro-Sequenzen vom Shutteln wären noch prima gewesen. Oder gibts davon ein extra Filmchen?


----------



## Aitschie (29. März 2011)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Das ging aber fix! Fein gemacht, danke!
> Bisschen mehr Gopro-Sequenzen vom Shutteln wären noch prima gewesen. Oder gibts davon ein extra Filmchen?



Thema Zeit: ich wollte, dass Hebbe noch was sieht, bevor er unters Messer muss. 
OT: Gerade machen sie übrigens schnipp-schnapp am Beinchen. *daumendrück* 

Thema Schneiden: eine Shicearbeit!!!! Saß gestern allein 4h dran, um die großen Filme in kleinere Sequenzen zu zerlegen - ohne großartiges Zerlegen der GoPro-Aufnahmen. Irgendwie hat das Premiere nicht gemacht, muss mal forschen obs bei HD generell nicht geht oder obs mein Fehler war. Den "klassischen" Weg wie bei normalen Videos hab ich probiert.

Thema GoPro: bin ehrlich gesagt kein übermäßiger Anhänger reiner Videos mit Helmaufnahmen. Abwechslung macht Filme erst interessant. Außerdem gabs den besagten, selbst auferlegten Termindruck, so dass paar Szenen, die mir vom Anschauen in Finale hängengeblieben sind, rein gekommen sind. Im nächsten Film wird aber mehr verwendet...

Thema Verbesserungen: Mittlerweile sind mir ein oder zwei Sachen aufgefallen, die ich nochmal ohne Zeitdruck überarbeiten werde. Zum einen abschnittsweise die zu schnelle Geschwindigkeit und dann auch bisschen mehr das "Drumrum". Außerdem will ich versuchen, das gesamte Video auf Sub3min kürzen. Wer weitere Kritiken (positiv wie negativ) hat - raus damit. Es ist auch euer Filmchen, ich bin nur der Umsetzungshonk .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (29. März 2011)

@aitschie: mach ruhig ne längere version (10min) draus. ich kann von den eindrücken nicht genug bekommen und wenn man familie, freunden etc. was vom urlaub zeigen will, dann sind 3-4min doch recht kurz. du kannst auch ein paar fotos reinschneiden. ansonsten mal wieder tolle arbeit und ich muss mich auch mal nach adobe premiere umschauen.


----------



## Deleted 133833 (30. März 2011)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Das ging aber fix! Fein gemacht, danke!
> Bisschen mehr Gopro-Sequenzen vom Shutteln wären noch prima gewesen. Oder gibts davon ein extra Filmchen?




hallo wo wart ihr da sieht ja toll aus

gruß kai


----------



## junkyjerk (30. März 2011)

catwiesel39 schrieb:


> hallo wo wart ihr da sieht ja toll aus
> 
> gruß kai



die frage kann doch jetzt nicht ernst gemeint sein oder? 

schonmal in den titel des films geguckt? auch am anfang des films wirds nochmal eingeblendet.. augen auf!!!


----------



## wurmspecht (31. März 2011)

Ihr scheint ja ne Menge Spaß gehabt zu haben, klasse!

@DJT: vielleicht reicht es ja dieses Jahr auch wieder auf ein Krankenbesuch, allerdings erst ab übernächste Woche,  bin auch erst mal im Urlaub. Gute Besserung!


----------



## bax75 (31. März 2011)

Hallo!

Das Wetter am Wochenende soll super werden! Wer hat Lust am Samstag eine ausgedehnte Tour zu unternehmen? Würde gern mal wieder Richtung Schelklingen/Blaubeuren fahren um sämtliche Trails abzuklappern. 
Treffpunkt 10Uhr an der Brücke oder 10:30 am Sportplatz Ermingen.
Andere Vorschläge sind auch willkommen, ich will auf jeden Fall am Samstag aufs Bike!
Wer kommt mit?


----------



## Pablo P. (31. März 2011)

Schöne Sache war das mit Carstens FRAX-Vortrag! Und einen Wurmspecht hab ich auch noch kennen gelernt...


----------



## Aitschie (31. März 2011)

Finale bisschen überarbeitet:

​


----------



## kupfermark (31. März 2011)

ja geil, das überarbeiten hat sich ja mal gelohnt


----------



## dechfrax (31. März 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Finale bisschen überarbeitet:


GOIL! 
Die Aufnahmen der GoPro geben einen guten Eindruck von Eurem Speed ... 

Welcher Troll ist eigentlich auf die Idee gekommen, wieder nach Deutschland zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (31. März 2011)

mensch martin, du hast dich wieder mal selbst übertroffen!!!


----------



## axx (31. März 2011)

sehr fein  etwas neidisch bin ich jetzt schon...


----------



## Aitschie (31. März 2011)

Danke für die Blumen, ich gebe sie an die Fahrer zurück!

Übrigens: das Video der schweizer Gruppe, die paralell mit uns in Finale waren (die mit den hübschen Mädels dürfte das sein, wenn ich mich verguggt hab) Meine Fresse, da wird noch anders gefahren....


----------



## wurmspecht (1. April 2011)

axx schrieb:


> sehr fein  etwas neidisch bin ich jetzt schon...



Mitfreuen tut viel besser !!!!


----------



## Jo_shi (1. April 2011)

bax75 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Das Wetter am Wochenende soll super werden! Wer hat Lust am Samstag eine ausgedehnte Tour zu unternehmen? Würde gern mal wieder Richtung Schelklingen/Blaubeuren fahren um sämtliche Trails abzuklappern.
> Treffpunkt 10Uhr an der Brücke oder 10:30 am Sportplatz Ermingen.
> ...



Ich habe morgens bis ca. 14 Uhr noch Arbeit. Könnte also ab 15:00 Uhr mit fahren. Wenn das aber zeitl. schon zu spät ist, auch kein Thema.


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (1. April 2011)

Jo_shi schrieb:


> Ich habe morgens bis ca. 14 Uhr noch Arbeit. Könnte also ab 15:00 Uhr mit fahren. Wenn das aber zeitl. schon zu spät ist, auch kein Thema.


Hey, ich würde mich der Nachmittagsrunde anschließen! WANN und WO ist der Treffpunkt?
greets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jo_shi (2. April 2011)

Am Wasserrad in Söflingen. Werde mich aber noch kurz vorher hier melden ob ichs wirklich schaffe, da ich heute noch zum Dachdecken bin und wir gestern nicht so weit gekommen sind wie eigentlich geplant.


----------



## bax75 (2. April 2011)

Hage!

Wegen mangelnder Beteiligung fällt meine angekündigte Runde aus und ich geh auf Dachterrassen! 

Tschüssn


----------



## axx (2. April 2011)

@Joshi: könntest du das Dach vielleicht etwas schneller decken, damit wir um 14 Uhr starten könnten?


----------



## axx (2. April 2011)

Gerade mit Joshua telefoniert, das Dach ist fertig, aber wir starten trotzdem erst um 1500 
@bax: keine Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## kommando99 (2. April 2011)

15.00 Uhr am Wasserrad in Söflingen? In Welche Richtung gehts?


----------



## Jo_shi (2. April 2011)

Uff noch gar nicht entschieden. Ich ahtte vor mal wieder Richtung Blaubeueren zu fahren, Y-Trail. Dann vielleicht noch Felsenlabyrinth, mal schauen.


----------



## axx (3. April 2011)

Ich hab auch endlich wieder mal ein Foto mit Bike drauf 







Entstanden hinten im Hintersteiner Tal. War sonst noch wer im Allgäu?


----------



## Aitschie (3. April 2011)

axx schrieb:


> War sonst noch wer im Allgäu?



Na logo! Axel und meinereiner haben uns am Rindalpkopf probiert... Naja, bei 14..m im Schnee dann die Umkehr beschlossen, auch wegen einer ungewissen Abfahrt. Aber wir hatten ja nen Plan B: der Stuiben (den man wenigstens von unten in seiner vollen Pracht bewundern konnte). 
Rauf ohne Probleme, es war sogar warm (in kurz-kurz). Runter dann weitgehend die gleiche Strecke, weil unsere geplante Route wegen Wildschutz gesperrt war und wir einen auf "gute Radfahrer" gemacht haben. Und die Abfahrt v.a. im unteren Bereich      A Traum!!!

Fazit: ein spitzen Tag, Axel postet vll. noch die Bilder...

Edit: Video haben wir gemacht, aber mit nur 7 Einstellungen à ca. 5 sec... naja, mal schauen, was ich damit mach.


----------



## MilanL (3. April 2011)

> Entstanden hinten im Hintersteiner Tal. War sonst noch wer im Allgäu?



nur wandern in östlichen Lechtaler Alpen (Thaneller)...


----------



## bax75 (4. April 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Axel postet vll. noch die Bilder...



Na logo, aber flott: 



 

 



War ein sehr schöner Tag - aber anstrengend - an das Bike auf dem Buckel kann ich mich noch nicht so gewöhnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (4. April 2011)

axx schrieb:


> Ich hab auch endlich wieder mal ein Foto mit Bike drauf



Schöne Konstuktion mit den Tourenbrettern!
Auf welchen Berg seid ihr hoch?


----------



## Aitschie (4. April 2011)

bax75 schrieb:


> ...an das Bike auf dem Buckel kann ich mich noch nicht so gewöhnen...



Training  Musst halt öfter mit 

Schöne Bilders!


----------



## dechfrax (4. April 2011)

bax75 schrieb:


>


Geil, die Rinne bin ich erst vor ein paar Wochen mit den Skiern abgefahren


----------



## axx (4. April 2011)

bax75 schrieb:


> Schöne Konstuktion mit den Tourenbrettern!
> Auf welchen Berg seid ihr hoch?



Auf den Schochen, der Schnee war erstaunlich gut. Mit den Skiern am Bike und den Stiefeln am Rucksack war das Biken deutlich entspannter als unsere Aktion letztes Jahr.

@Milan: dann wären wir uns beinahe über den Weg gelaufen... Thaneller hatten wir auch erst diskutiert.


----------



## axx (7. April 2011)

Dreht heut jemand eine Feierabendrunde?


----------



## Pablo P. (7. April 2011)

Fährt jemand morgen Nachmittag?


----------



## speichenschoner (7. April 2011)

axx schrieb:


> Dreht heut jemand eine Feierabendrunde?



Hi Axx, werd' heute eine RR Runde nach Feierabend drehen. Mein MTB ist im Keller noch eingemottet und leider nicht fahrbereit.


----------



## axx (7. April 2011)

@speichenschoner: hab auf dem Hardtail grad noch Stollenreifen drauf (und brauchs am WoE evtl. auch nochmal so...), bin also gerade noch nicht Asphalt-tauglich. Hast ja noch ein paar Minuten Zeit dein Bike auszumotten 

@jo_shi: 18 Uhr Wasserrad, Lautertal-Runde?

@pablo: morgen hab ich wohl keine Zeit


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (9. April 2011)

hallo zusammen,
wer fährt heute und morgen nachmittag eine runde? 
CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (9. April 2011)

Bin gerade noch unschlüssig ob ich morgen nochmal auf Skitour geh. Oder mit dem RR ins Allgäu (Gasmans Runde durchs Tannheimer Tal?) wär da jemand für zu begeistern? Oder Biken, wobei ich auf grad weder auf Tragen noch auf Matsch+Schnee Lust hab.


----------



## enforce (9. April 2011)

Derzeit sind alle meine Bikes mehr oder weniger reparaturbedürftigt. Da ich aber meinen Renner am ehesten wieder fit bekomme, würde ich mich einer ausgdehnten RR-Runde anschließen.

Gruß


----------



## axx (9. April 2011)

Also, morgen gehts auf Asphalt von Ulm übers Hochsträß und das Schmiechtal ins große Lautertal und irgendwie wieder zurück, wir folgen einfach dem GPS-Track (ist glaub ich von gasman, also ein echter Leckerbissen ), wurmspecht guidet.

Treffpunkt ist 10 Uhr bei mir.

enforce, bist dabei? speichenschoner, hast du auch Zeit? Sonst noch wer?


----------



## enforce (9. April 2011)

Großes Lautertal - da war ich zwar bereits am Mittwoch, bin aber trotzdem mit am Start.


----------



## gasman (10. April 2011)

bin leider heute familiär eingespannt, kann also nicht mitkommen.
war gestern im allgäu mit dem rr und hab die landschaftlich ultimative strecke zwischen ke und obestaufen endlich gefunden. ist ein wenig hybrid mit einem kilometer schotter, davon etwa die hälfte gehstrecke. dürfte im moment auch für mtb nur begrenzt fahrbar sein, weil völlig neu aufgeschottert und deshalb sehr lose. bei 13 bis max. 15 % dreht man in dem losen zeugs einfach durch. ansonsten ein echter brüller.
ohne dass ein echter berg dabei ist, fährt man auf 100 km 1800 hm ein. also fast kein grader meter dabei. geniale bergsicht praktisch auf der ganzen strecke. 
jetzt hab ich DIE route in den bregenzerwald
euch viel spass heute


----------



## wurmspecht (10. April 2011)

enforce schrieb:


> Großes Lautertal - da war ich zwar bereits am Mittwoch, bin aber trotzdem mit am Start.



Wir können auch gerne woanders hin, vielleicht was mit wenigstens Bergblick, aber das sehen wir ja dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (10. April 2011)

Und wo ging's hin? Standort-bedingt hab ich kein Problem mit Bergblick, ich fahr ja direkt rein. Und so langsam verschwindet auch die weiße "Pracht" immer mehr, man kann fast schon zuschauen. Sub2000 ist südseitig alles frei, nordseitig liegt die Grenze grad bei ca. 1600.


----------



## wurmspecht (11. April 2011)

Wir waren im Schmiechtal und glaub dann auch im großen Lautertal. Sind dann in Ehingen gelandet und haben dann noch einen Schlenker über Laupheim gedreht. Axx hat sich in Rißtissen ausgeklinkt und ich mich in Senden, und enforce hatte immer noch nicht genug und ist noch nach Pfuhl gefahren. War eine sehr schöne Runde. 
Bergblick hatten wir leider nur annähernd oben in Ermingen, dann war es zu diesig. 

Was habt Ihr Bergsteiger so gemacht?
Mein Bike braucht wohl erst mal ein ausgiebiges Wellness- und Repairprogramm vor der nächsten Tour, aber klingt ja zumindest bis zum morgigen Wettersturz mal ganz gut, dass die Schneegrenze immer weiter steigt


----------



## speichenschoner (11. April 2011)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Wir waren im Schmiechtal und glaub dann auch im großen Lautertal. Sind dann in Ehingen gelandet und haben dann noch einen Schlenker über Laupheim gedreht. Axx hat sich in Rißtissen ausgeklinkt und ich mich in Senden, und enforce hatte immer noch nicht genug und ist noch nach Pfuhl gefahren. War eine sehr schöne Runde.
> Bergblick hatten wir leider nur annähernd oben in Ermingen, dann war es zu diesig.



Schade, hab' eure "kleine" RR Runde gestern verpasst. Bin beim nächsten Mal auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## Aitschie (11. April 2011)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr Bergsteiger so gemacht?
> Mein Bike braucht wohl erst mal ein ausgiebiges Wellness- und Repairprogramm vor der nächsten Tour, aber klingt ja zumindest bis zum morgigen Wettersturz mal ganz gut, dass die Schneegrenze immer weiter steigt



Ein Teil (und der war nicht ich) stand Punkt 9 motiviert vor dem Haus, der andere Teil ist aber nicht erschienen - "Schnaps, das war sein letztes Wort, da trugen ihn, die Englein fort...." trifft es ziemlich gut 
Da ne Bergtour allein dann doch deutlich weniger Spaß macht, war ich dann ebenfalls mitm RR unterwegs. Hab mal paar weitere potentielle Besteigungsgipfel erkundet...


----------



## axx (11. April 2011)

@gasman: "ein wenig hybrid" klingt spannend 
Wann zeigst du uns die Route?


----------



## gasman (12. April 2011)

@axx
anytime...
ist aber echt krass der kilometer mit dem rr
näxtes mal schieb ich
trotzdem, es ist nix passiert auf dem schotterabschnitt.
davor auf glattem asphalt hab ich mir aber nen fetten glassplitter reingezogen, der mir den reifen und den schlauch voll zerstört hat. bis zum ende der runde hat der reifen voll die beule geschoben. heut sind aber neue contis angekommen


----------



## Aitschie (12. April 2011)

Vor 2 Wochen:

​


----------



## wurmspecht (13. April 2011)

Hier auch mal 2 kleine Impressionen von mir, was Besseres gabs bis jetzt noch nicht:


----------



## Deleted 133833 (14. April 2011)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Hier auch mal 2 kleine Impressionen von mir, was Besseres gabs bis jetzt noch nicht:




hallo

das sieht ja gut aus wo ist das bei euch in der Gegend

gruß kai


----------



## junkyjerk (14. April 2011)

samstag lautertalrunde nach der arbeit, also ab 14:30uhr, am sonntag ne längere runde mal wieder nach blaubeuren oder wieder mal nach geislingen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (14. April 2011)

Wurmspecht war in Ligurien, also knapp vorbei mit Ulm...

@all: Wetter ist am Sonntag in Ulm deutlich besser als im Allgäu:






Da ich mal in Ulm bin, wer hät Lust auf ne (längere) Runde? MTB versteht sich! Eventuell rund Blaubeuren? Treffpunkt und-zeit ist mir schnuppe. 

Edith erinnert mich mal wieder, dass 2 Doofe den gleichen Gedanken hatten  Daher nur *Handheb* und *fürSonntaganmeld* und *fürBlaubeurenvotier*


----------



## junkyjerk (14. April 2011)

@aitschie: samstag kannste trotzdem mit ins lautertal kommen, der trail, wo die jungs rumgebuddelt haben, ist ein schmankerl geworden, dass du dir anschauen musst.


----------



## Aitschie (14. April 2011)

Sprech das mit meiner (zukünftigen) Regierung ab, die hat mich schon verplant....  Sind deswegen in bei ihr in GuFi.


----------



## junkyjerk (14. April 2011)

also gut, dann mal nägel mit köpfen für samstag: treffpunkt bikeline-ulm, 14:15uhr. danach über kleine umwege ins lautertal und dort die trails abklappern. wer kommt mit?

sonntag dann gerne nach blaubeuren und dort die trails abklappern.


----------



## bax75 (15. April 2011)

Ja geil! Sonntag bin ich dabei! Samstag kann ich aber voraussichtlich nicht.


----------



## wurmspecht (15. April 2011)

catwiesel39 schrieb:


> hallo
> das sieht ja gut aus wo ist das bei euch in der Gegend
> gruß kai



Das war in Imperia und Hinterland. Seeeeehr genial, manchmal hat man gar nicht gesehen, wo die Trails langführten, vieles noch sehr unberührt, gab aber auch eingeschubberte Downhillpisten ([nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ON5AcTukCRU&feature=related"]YouTube        - Pieve di Teco DH 2011 - 2[/nomedia]), war alles dabei. 

Bin noch etwas unschlüssig wegen Wochenende, eigentlich zieht es mich eher weg von Ulm


----------



## bax75 (15. April 2011)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Bin noch etwas unschlüssig wegen Wochenende, eigentlich zieht es mich eher weg von Ulm



Warum in die Ferne schweifen...?


----------



## lectron (15. April 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> also gut, dann mal nägel mit köpfen für samstag: treffpunkt bikeline-ulm, 14:15uhr. danach über kleine umwege ins lautertal und dort die trails abklappern. wer kommt mit?


Muß zwar morgen im garten arbeiten, ich hoffe aber, dass ich das meiste bis 14 uhr erledig habe. Falls es nicht hinhaut, melde ich mich nochmal, sonst bin ich um 14.15 am bikleine.


----------



## tbird (16. April 2011)

Wir gehn heut noch ein Hardtail kaufen, danach Grillen, also wirds bei mir eher nichts. Aber Sonntag??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (16. April 2011)

bax75 schrieb:


> Warum in die Ferne schweifen...?



Weil noch so viele neue Abenteuer warten 

Hab gestern mein Stereo zum ersten Mal ausgeführt , muss mich nur dran gewöhnen, dass das Tretlager um einiges tiefer sitzt als beim Kraftstoff


----------



## Pablo P. (16. April 2011)

Muss jetzt erst mal ne neue Kette kaufen (Riss inder Abenddämmerung, hurra! - aber Topeak18 sei Dank doch wieder nach Hause gekommen! ) , dann geht's hoffentlich heut Mittag nochmal raus. Evtl. roll ich auch Richtung Lautertal (da kenn ich mich fast gar nicht aus). Vielleicht fährt man sich ja über die Füße...


----------



## Aitschie (16. April 2011)

Wegen Sonntag (also morgen ): wo ist eigentlich Treffpunkt und wann???

Weil wenn wir uns direkt in Blaubeuren treffen, dann würd ich mich als Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Ulm anbieten. 2 weitere Räder kann ich mitnehmen... Treffpunkt irgendwas zentrales in Ulm, what about Roxy?


----------



## axx (16. April 2011)

Ihr wollt allen ernstes mit dem Auto nach Blaubeuren fahren?


----------



## bax75 (16. April 2011)

Na das schaffen wir doch grad noch mit dem Bike.

Treffpunkt 11Uhr an der Brücke? Oder dann 11:30 am Sportplatz Ermingen.

Gruß Axel


----------



## Aitschie (16. April 2011)

Juhu, ausschlafen . Bis 11 an der Brücke! 

@bax: Hast du nachmittags dann noch Zeit wegen dem Foto- und Videodatentransfer? Hab die Platte dabei, so dass einem File Exchange nichts mehr im Wege steht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (16. April 2011)

Ja, sehr angenehme Uhrzeit 
Ich warte um 1115 an der Kuhberg-Antenne


----------



## MilanL (16. April 2011)

vielleicht treffen wir uns...morgen werde ich mich wieder nach 8 Monaten auf den Fully setzen...


----------



## The_Herminator (17. April 2011)

axx schrieb:


> Ja, sehr angenehme Uhrzeit
> Ich warte um 1115 an der Kuhberg-Antenne



Ich würde mich auch eurer Runde anschließen wollen. War zwar diese Jahr noch nicht mit euch unterwegs, aber irgendwann ist immer das erste mal. 

Da ich von Neu-Ulm starte warte ich ebenfalls 11:15 an der Kuhbergantenne.


----------



## wurmspecht (17. April 2011)

Viel Spaß Euch heute. 
El Martinos, Simon und ich waren gestern auf dem Hauchenberg und sind über die Salmaser und Thaler Höhe zurückgefahren, war noch eine gute Gelegenheit, die Strecke einigermaßen gatterfrei zu erfahren . Das Wetter zieht uns heute noch mal spontan gen Süden, wir fahren um 9 mit dem Zug Richtung Immenstadt, falls jemand kurzentschlossen mit möchte - Treffen wie immer am hinteren Eingang Hbf Ulm.


----------



## -Hai-Bike- (17. April 2011)

Wer kann mir sagen wo es in lauter tal trails zum dowhill üben gibt aber wriklich nur downhill und freeriede mit paar jumps


----------



## fr-andi (17. April 2011)

Ist zwar eetwas entfernter: war gestern am Mte Tamaro, bietet sich dafür jetzt grad umso mehr an


----------



## bax75 (17. April 2011)

War mal wieder eine super Tour heute. Geiles Wetter, tolle Truppe und sogar ein paar Trails die ich noch nicht kannte. 
Danke fürs guiden.
Jetzt muss ich aber zurück auf meine Couch...


----------



## Aitschie (17. April 2011)

Na, dann erhol dich mal gut! Bax's Fazit kann ich mich nur anschließen, am Ende war der Akku dann recht leer - 80km mit Enduro saugen 

Hab auch paar "Baustellen" festgestellt: kleinere Prellungen an Körper, Oberarm rechts und Knie rechts. Verstauchtes Handgelenk rechts, Schaltung muss mal überholt werden - dass das kleine KB nimmer funzt wenns soll sucks!

@jj: gute Besserung!!!

@wurmspecht: wie war's im Allgäu?

Grüße aus dem Allgäu


----------



## wurmspecht (18. April 2011)

Wieso gute Besserung an JJ ? Ich schließ mich auf jeden Fall unwissender Weise an.

Woah, 80 km haben wir nicht geschafft, bei uns warens nur 43. Wir mussten etwas umdisponieren wegen noch zu viel Schnee Richtung Hörnern, sind dann aber letzten Endes noch mal Richtung Mittag leicht abenteuerlich-abwegig gekommen, aber doch heil oben angekommen und sind den Trail durch den Wald Richtung Blaichach runter. Das obere erste Stück geht ja nur noch unschön senkrecht und gerade aus runter (ohne Bremsspuren gings da gar nicht), der untere Teil war wieder sehr schön wie immer.  Unten angekommen ging gerade ein netter Einheimischer seines Weges, er fragte, ob wir gut runtergekommen seien. Auf meinen Kommentar, dass ich das obere Stück schöner und kurviger in Erinnerung hätte, meinte er, wir seien zu weit links gefahren, schade. War aber alles in allem wieder mal ein sehr schöner Tag. Und die Krokusse blühen so toll auf den Wiesen.


----------



## -Hai-Bike- (18. April 2011)

Sag mal einer neue trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (18. April 2011)

@-hai-bike-: kannst du bitte diese sinnlosen beiträge von dir einstellen? das nervt gewaltig, wie du vielleicht festgestellt hast, posten wir hier keine trails. entweder mitfahren oder selber erkunden.

achja, ich hab ne neue superdiät erfunden, damit hab ich innerhalb 36h 5kg abgenommen.


----------



## enforce (18. April 2011)

@jj: warte mal den JoJo-Effekt ab. Nächste Woche passt kein Radtrikot mehr 

Es war aber nicht der Kuchen im Laiutertopf? Dann hat wohl die Wirtin endlich eine Methode gefunden uns MTB'ler von den Trails fern zu halten.

Gute Besserung


----------



## junkyjerk (18. April 2011)

@enforce: nee, muss früher gewesen sein, im lautertal gings ja schon bergab mit mir.


----------



## beetle (18. April 2011)

Fährt von euch wer am Osterwochenende ab ecke Blaubeuren los oder entlang und würde mich mitnehmen? Bin an dem Wochenende in der Gegend und kenn mich natürlich nicht aus. Würde mich daher freuen, wenn ich mich einer Gruppe anschließen drüfte. Andernfalls schau ich mal ins Netz was es da für gpx Tracks gibt.

Grüße
Rene


----------



## junkyjerk (18. April 2011)

@beetle: wenn ich ostern dort unterwegs bin, gebe ich hier bescheid.


----------



## -Hai-Bike- (18. April 2011)

Wer hat lust biken zu gehen


----------



## rlangen (18. April 2011)

Wer hat am Sonntag in Gayslingen beim Verladen des Gefährts seinen Sattel nebst Stütze liegen lassen?

Abgabe gegen Angabe von Fabrikat und Ort!

Schönen Abend!


----------



## dechfrax (18. April 2011)

bax75 schrieb:


> War mal wieder eine super Tour heute. Geiles Wetter, tolle Truppe und sogar ein paar Trails die ich noch nicht kannte.


Hab gestern auch was neues kennengelernt: bin erst Kleines Lautertal und Langes Tal raus nach Norden und weiter über Nellingen nach Aufhausen. Hier gings dann direkt am Albtrauf gen Westen, mal Trail, mal Trial, immer lecker.
Da, wo der Weg die Strasse Aufhausen-Bad Ditzenbach kreuzt, geht's dann eine halbe Etage tiefer weiter. Mitten durch den Hang zieht sich ein handtuchschmaler Trail bis zur Ruine Hiltenburg und weiter runter nach Bad Ditzenbach.
Da bin ich nicht zum letzten Mal langgefahren und die Verlängerung über's Fuchseck ist auch schon ins Auge gefasst ...

@JJ:
Gute Besserung, hoffentlich hast Du's schnell hinter Dir!


----------



## The_Herminator (18. April 2011)

Geile Tour, übrigens meine erste im Ulmer Westen (diese Jahr meine ich). Hab mir vorhin schon Ersatz für die gerissene Speiche geholt. Beim nächsten Mal ist auch mein Fully wieder einsatzbereit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (19. April 2011)

Geht morgen jemand auf Feierabendrunde? Könnte mich so um 16:30 losreissen.

So: Treffpunkt 17Uhr Söflingen Ecke Söflinger Strasse und Sonnenstrasse. Es geht ins Lautertal.


----------



## wurmspecht (23. April 2011)

Simon, El Martinos und ich sind vorhin frisch getrailed aus dem Vinschgau zurück gekommen und es hat sogar noch auf einen Sprung in den Baggersee gereicht -und es war soooo toll .


----------



## Pablo P. (24. April 2011)

Traut sich jemand morgen (Montag) auf die von Osterspaziergängern verseuchten  Trails rund um Blaubeuren? Könnt mir vorstellen, dass es Richtung Schelklingen ganz okay sein dürfte - am Freitag hatte ich da weitgehend die Wege für mich...


----------



## junkyjerk (24. April 2011)

@pablo_p: enforce und ich wollen morgen richtung blaubeuren. abfahrt bei mir in blaustein gegen 11uhr. sollen wir uns da irgendwo treffen?


----------



## fetzwech (24. April 2011)

Hätte da auch noch eine (noch accountlose) Interessierte für die morgige Blaubeurentour


----------



## junkyjerk (24. April 2011)

@fetwech: hab dir ne mail geschrieben, deine schwester ist gerne willkommen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pablo P. (24. April 2011)

Bin dabei.... kriegst ne PM!


----------



## m-a-l-a (26. April 2011)

ich war dabei 
richtig coole Tour. Danke.


----------



## junkyjerk (27. April 2011)

@all: geht wer am donnerstag mit zum biken? würde direkt gegen 18uhr beim bikeline starten und dann ins lautertal gurken.


----------



## kupfermark (27. April 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: geht wer am donnerstag oder freitag mit zum biken? würde direkt gegen 18uhr beim bikeline starten und dann ins lautertal gurken.



Donnerstag, aber nur wenns nicht regnet. Ich komm dann zum Bikeline.


----------



## enforce (27. April 2011)

Wenns die Zeit zulässt bin ich auch dabei. Komme dann aus Blaubeuren direkt ins Lautertal.


----------



## Ensi (28. April 2011)

Schön wars 
War ne super Runde mit genialen Trails


----------



## junkyjerk (29. April 2011)

schöne runde nach einem stressigen tag. einfach super.






bike ca.50m tragen mussten wir auch, riesiger erdrutsch auf der strasse nach bermaringen.


----------



## Ruggi (29. April 2011)

@JJ Respekt!  Bin heute morgen irgendwann umgedreht als die Brocken immer größer wurden! Wollte keinen aufs Dach! 

Sind die mit herausbrechen jetzt fertig? Auf so nem Schild stand irgendwas mit arbeiten bis Ende März....


----------



## Aitschie (30. April 2011)

A Propos Bergsteigen: Geht wieder bis auf Ü2000! Hab grad (leider zu Fuss, wusste gar nicht mehr wie anstrengend bergab laufen sein kann) unsere Breitenbergrunde ausm Oktober 2010 gemacht. Nun muss nur noch mal ein gutes WE kommen...


----------



## junkyjerk (30. April 2011)

@aitschie: wie schauts denn morgen aus? enforce und ich wollten in die berge gehen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (1. Mai 2011)

Und, wart ihr? Sah sehr regnerisch aus, gestern sind wir auf jeden Fall gegen 16Uhr voll in die Plörre gekommen... 

Wir hatten dieses Wochenende Besuch in Kempten, daher wurde es nichts. Und nächstes WE sind wir Samstag abend in Nürnberg eingeladen, so dass ich - das entsprechende Wetter vorausgesetzt - eh nur am Freitag gehen werde. Ich hoffe dann Mitte Mai wieder die erste richtige Tour machen zu können...


----------



## junkyjerk (1. Mai 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Und, wart ihr?



nein, leider nicht, aussichten waren mir zu regnerisch... hab lieber gechillt heute. aber langsam wird es zeit für berge.


----------



## Aitschie (1. Mai 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> aber langsam wird es zeit für berge.



WORD!!!

War gestern das erste mal seit 3 Wochen wieder im Hintersteiner Tal und der Schnee ist (fast) komplett weg, nordseitig und in geschützten LAgen nur noch Reste. Schlechter schauts aber noch in den Hochalpen aus, d.h. die Hochtouren müssen noch verschoben werden. Aber im Tannheimer und Hintersteiner Tal gibts ja auch paar Berge mit Ü2km 

Noch paar Anhänge, @jj: Anhang 1 nur für dich - Stichwort erste Bergetour im März...
Und wer den Link noch nicht kennt: www.bikebergsteigen.org


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Mai 2011)

@aitschie: hab mich angemeldet für die toddel traildays 2011... juhu ick freu mir.


----------



## Pablo P. (3. Mai 2011)

Hab das zwar auch schon im Reise-Unterforum gepostet, aber denke mal, dass es hier auch nicht schlecht aufgehoben ist:

Bei mir geht's vom 15.-19. Mai auf nen Kurztrip ins Ultental . Alle Info die ich hier im Forum dazu gefunden habe, scheint sich v.a. auf Alpencross-Abschnitte zu beziehen. 

War jemand von euch schon mal in der Ecke für einen Bikeurlaub? Habt Ihr evtl. Streckenempfehlungen, für jemanden wie mich der sich etwa 1500hm/Tag zutraut, S2 bis S2+ Sachen fahren kann, und ausgesetzte (Kletter-) Stellen nicht so doll findet. Ist jemand hier aus der Gegend evtl. sogar selber während dieses Zeitraums dort und interessiert daran, zusammen ne Tour zu fahren?

Beste Grüße,

Björn


----------



## Aitschie (3. Mai 2011)

@ jj: dat freut!

@björn: kann dir keine Hilfe bieten, musste erst mal nachschauen wo das Ultental liegt (und heute wieder was gelernt...) 

@all: ist zwar bisschen früh, aber hat jemand am Freitag abend Lust auf ne Runde? Denke ab 16Uhr bin ich in Ulm...


----------



## junkyjerk (3. Mai 2011)

@aitschie: komm doch kurz vor 18uhr zum bikeline, dann können wir von dort aus ne runde ins lautertal starten. was meinste? lange genug hell ist es ja.


----------



## Aitschie (3. Mai 2011)

i'll do so! cu on friday!


----------



## axx (4. Mai 2011)

Hat am Wochenende jemand was vor? Wetter soll ja schön werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddel1 (5. Mai 2011)

*TTD 2011 - Häääää?*

Hallo Leutz unserer Region!
Es haben sich nun noch zwei Plätze unsrerer 12-PersonenListe für die Toddel Trail Days 2011 ergeben.
Wir fahren von 23. - 26.06.2011 diesmal in die Dolomiten (Toblach/Schluderbach).
Die Anforderungen werden etwas niedriger sein wie letztes Jahr (*TTD2010*) aber wir frönen immer noch dem Bikebergsteigen und erschließen uns somit geniales Terrain.
Unterkunft in Appartemens mit Selbstversorgung.
Wer noch spontan mit möchte - bitte melden, PN an mich oder DJT
Greez!
Toddel
the toddel


----------



## bax75 (5. Mai 2011)

axx schrieb:


> Hat am Wochenende jemand was vor? Wetter soll ja schön werden



Bin am Wochenende bikefrei auf Heimaturlaub. Wünsche euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Aitschie (5. Mai 2011)

toddel1 schrieb:


> *TTD 2011 - Häääää?*
> 
> Hallo Leutz unserer Region!
> Es haben sich nun noch zwei Plätze unsrerer 12-PersonenListe für die Toddel Trail Days 2011 ergeben.
> ...



Und nur soviel: es lohnt sich definitiv!!! Letztes Jahr schon ne perfekte Orga, dieses Jahr wird noch besser - einfach ein schön entspanntes verlängertes WE in den Bergen!

Bilder des letztes Jahres: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7258148&postcount=949


----------



## micb (5. Mai 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @aitschie: komm doch kurz vor 18uhr zum bikeline, dann können wir von dort aus ne runde ins lautertal starten. was meinste? lange genug hell ist es ja.



Steht der Termin noch? Würde dann doch mal wieder aus meiner Versenkung herauskriechen und mich anschließen...


----------



## junkyjerk (5. Mai 2011)

jau, termin steht noch, morgen abend 18uhr bikeline.


----------



## Aitschie (5. Mai 2011)

Kann bei mir sein, dass ich bissle a)später komm oder b) euch unterwegs treffen muss. Mein Auto kriegt neue Reifen, daher muss ich um 17:30 in der Blaubeurer Straße sein (wo hab ich schon wieder vergessen ) 
@jj: nimm also dat mobile phone mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (5. Mai 2011)

je nach dem wann ich aus dem Büro komme bin ich ggfls. auch mit dabei


----------



## wurmspecht (6. Mai 2011)

bax75 schrieb:


> Bin am Wochenende bikefrei auf Heimaturlaub. Wünsche euch viel Spaß!



Ich auch, allerdings mit Rad. Wünsch Euch auch viel Spaß!


----------



## m-a-l-a (6. Mai 2011)

axx schrieb:


> Hat am Wochenende jemand was vor? Wetter soll ja schön werden


 
heihei, kenn mich noch nicht so ganz so gut aus in der Gegend, würd aber am Samstag unbedingt fahren gehen wollen...


----------



## dechfrax (6. Mai 2011)

m-a-l-a schrieb:


> heihei, kenn mich noch nicht so ganz so gut aus in der Gegend, würd aber am Samstag unbedingt fahren gehen wollen...


Hm, Straße oder Gelände?


----------



## m-a-l-a (6. Mai 2011)

medc17 schrieb:


> Hm, Straße oder Gelände?



schon Gelände.und eben das Notwendige Straße.


----------



## axx (6. Mai 2011)

Ich würd morgen nachmittag eine Runde fahren.

Heut bin ich wider erwarten früh aus dem Büro gekommen und 4h RR gefahren, herrlich (anstrengend) wars 
(da ich keine Speiche bin, wars auch nix mit Schonen )


----------



## m-a-l-a (7. Mai 2011)

axx schrieb:


> Ich würd morgen nachmittag eine Runde fahren.
> 
> Heut bin ich wider erwarten früh aus dem Büro gekommen und 4h RR gefahren, herrlich (anstrengend) wars
> (da ich keine Speiche bin, wars auch nix mit Schonen )



"herrlich antrengend" ist immer gut.
Sehr schön, ich wär bei der Runde dabei, aber eben mit dem MTB, wenn das passt.
So 14/15h rum? oder später? Abfahrt wo?


----------



## axx (7. Mai 2011)

15 uhr kuhberg-antenne?

edit: gasman hat mich gerade bequatscht jetzt sofort loszufahren.


----------



## m-a-l-a (7. Mai 2011)

edit: gasman hat mich gerade bequatscht jetzt sofort loszufahren. 

Schade verpasst! dann beim nächsten Mal


----------



## gasman (7. Mai 2011)

heute am hochsträß....
schwein gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (8. Mai 2011)

Holla das hätte auch anders ausgehen können!!! 

Heute am Samstag war wunderschönes Wetter. So schön, dass wir eigentlich zu dritt eine schöne Tour fahren wollten. Leider hats meine bessere Hälfte etwas zerlegt (Bauchkrämpfe  ), so dass ich dann alleine los musste. 

Es war dennoch eine wunderschöne Tour ! Von Altheim gings zu Freunden nach Bermaringen, dann weiter zum Schillerstein, da eine Schotterstraße unter nach Blaubeuren und wieder zurück über Schelklingen und den Schmiechener See nach Altheim. Ich habe keinen Tacho am KTM, aber so 20 oder 25km werdens schon gewesen sein ... 

Unserer kleinen Maus hats jedenfalls extrem Spass gemacht *g*


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Mai 2011)

heute die bikebergsteigertour vom märz wiederholt... geile trails, film muss noch geschnitten werden, ein bild vom b´schiesser hab ich aber... vielleicht haben enforce und medc17 noch welche.


----------



## Aitschie (9. Mai 2011)

Wisst ihr, was das Schöne ist, wenn man im Allgäu lebt? Man kann am Montag abend noch schnell nach der Arbeit ne 700hm Bergsteigertour auf den Hirschberg machen! 

War mit Thomas (flyman) hier aus Sulzberg unterwegs, ich glaub das werden wir öfters wiederholen. Da schmeckt das Abendessen dann auch gleich doppelt so gut! Bilder gibts leider keine, beim nächsten mal dann....

@enforce: was für ne Gabel haste jetzt als Ersatz für die Lyrik? Dem Bild nach ist wieder ne RS geworden. Oder ist das noch die kaputte?

@medc17: soll ich dich in den Bergsteigerverteiler aufnehmen? Oder hat Jörg dich abgeschreckt . 

BTW, am WE soll das Wetter gut werden....


----------



## dechfrax (9. Mai 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> heute die bikebergsteigertour vom märz wiederholt... geile trails, film muss noch geschnitten werden, ein bild vom b´schiesser hab ich aber... vielleicht haben enforce und medc17 noch welche.


Jepp, war eine geniale Tour bei traumhaftem Wetter und herrlich trockenen Wegen.

Erste Rast an der Willersalpe mit Blick hoch zum Ponten:




Zweite Rast am Zirleseck:




Vierte Rast auf'm Bschiesser (das Picknick auf'm Ponten überspringe ich jetzt mal):




Am Wasserfall kurz vor Hinterstein (das Picknick auf der Zipfelalpe lasse ich auch weg):







Aitschie schrieb:


> @medc17: soll ich dich in den Bergsteigerverteiler aufnehmen?


Kann nicht schaden 



Aitschie schrieb:


> Oder hat Jörg dich abgeschreckt .


Iwoh, wir haben so gut gegessen und getrunken, da fiel das bisschen Fahrradfahren doch kaum ins Gewicht


----------



## junkyjerk (10. Mai 2011)

@aitschie: ich will auch 700hm berge vor der haustür... die gabel vom falk ist seine alte, nur repariert und wieder funktionstüchtig, wenn man sie denn richtig einstellt, gelle enforce? 

@medc17: schöne bildchen, da will man gleich wieder los. 

ich dreh heute abend noch ne runde ins lautertal. fahre kurz nach 18uhr bei bikeline-ulm los, falls wer mitwill.


----------



## axx (10. Mai 2011)

Schöne Fotos, das weiße Zeugs verschwindet ja auch langsam 



Aitschie schrieb:


> @medc17: soll ich dich in den Bergsteigerverteiler aufnehmen?



Spricht was dagegen, solche Touren im Forum kundzutun?
Als ich Ende letzte Woche hier gefragt hab, ob am WE was geht, hat sich leider keiner gerührt 

@jj: wie sind eigentlich deine Arbeitszeiten beim Bikeline? ich bräucht mal ein Beratungstermin...


----------



## junkyjerk (10. Mai 2011)

@axx: diese woche immer nachmittags von 15 - 18uhr. freitag 9:30 - 18uhr, samstags 9-14uhr.


----------



## gasman (10. Mai 2011)

hey axx der jj hat ein gutes teil rumstehen, das er wegen akuter schultervergreisung nicht nutzen kann. vllt kann man es einer neuen nutzung zuführen


----------



## junkyjerk (10. Mai 2011)

@gasman: zu spät, das gute teil hat sich schon medc17 unter den nagel gerissen.

@axx: wir haben noch genug geile teile... 

war heute dann mal alleine unterwegs, wollte endlich mal den sprungtrail filmen... guckst du:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/23572036"]hüpf, häschen, hüpf...[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (10. Mai 2011)

axx schrieb:


> Spricht was dagegen, solche Touren im Forum kundzutun?
> Als ich Ende letzte Woche hier gefragt hab, ob am WE was geht, hat sich leider keiner gerührt



Grundsätzlich nicht, außer dass die Touren halt nicht für jedermann ultimativ geeignet sind... und da ich als "Verantwortlicher" (Planung, Route etc.) schon eine gewisse Verantwortung trage und auch die Leute gerne kennen würde die auf so ne Tour mitkommen hab ich den Verteiler eingerichtet. Wenn ich mal ne normale Tour mit neuen Leuten gefahren bin und ihr Niveau und Person bisschen besser einschätzen kann spricht nichts gegen eine Erweiterung des Verteilerkreises!
Bei denen die aktuell im Verteiler drinn sind kenn ich das fahrtechnische Niveau ziemlich gut und weiß, dass ich mich auf die im Zweifel verlassen kann. Du bist btw auch drin gelandet 

Letzte Woche hab ich deinen Aufruf gelesen, aber ich war leider wie in den Wochen zuvor selbst "gebunden" sonst wär ich sofort mit!


----------



## Flow-Rida (11. Mai 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> war heute dann mal alleine unterwegs, wollte endlich mal den sprungtrail filmen... guckst du:
> 
> 
> 
> @ jj: sehr geiles Video! Wo befindet sich der sprungtrail? Würd den auch gern mal fahren.


----------



## Tria-Rainer (11. Mai 2011)

hi jerk,  ca 2 std vorher bin ich den sprungtrail nach langer zeit mal wieder gefahren.
hättest mich auch warnen können das die jungs den 2 sprung abgeändert haben(viel steiler)... mich häts beinahe fett vorne abgelegt, hat bestimmt geil ausgesehen. gut das keine cam in der nähe war  

prima filmchen   muss ich gleich zuhause zeigen 

gruß aus der nachbarschaft ;-)


war heute dann mal alleine unterwegs, wollte endlich mal den sprungtrail filmen... guckst du:


----------



## Pablo P. (12. Mai 2011)

Fetter Trail! Da muss ich unbedingt in der nächsten Zeit mal vorbeischauen!


----------



## Flow-Rida (12. Mai 2011)

Pablo P. schrieb:


> Fetter Trail! Da muss ich unbedingt in der nächsten Zeit mal vorbeischauen!



Wo genau ist der Trail? Wäre sehr nett, wenns mir jemand sagen könnte. Würd das Teil auch gern mal fahren. Danke


----------



## wurmspecht (12. Mai 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @gasman: zu spät, das gute teil hat sich schon medc17 unter den nagel gerissen.



@axx: Und wenn Du das alte von medc17 nimmst, dann bliebe alles in der Familie? Man könnte ja mal einen Rundtausch machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (12. Mai 2011)

@axx
nix gegen das alte teil von medc17, aber mir wärs echt lieber, du würdest dir das geile blau-schwarze simplon holen. am allerbesten in rahmengrösse 57. laß auch schon mal 25er contis aufziehen und selbstverständlich look pedalen. wär doch geil, dann könnten wir immer schön hin und her tauschen:)


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Mai 2011)

ich glaub, 57er wäre ein wenig zu gross für den guten axx.


----------



## gasman (12. Mai 2011)

schon möglich, aber für mich passt es


----------



## axx (13. Mai 2011)

ok, ich seh schon, ihr kümmert euch drum. wenn ihr was habt, bitte zu meinen anderen Rädern in den Keller stellen 

@gasman: ich glaub das geile simplon is nix für alte männer, viel zu unkomfortabel für dich


----------



## carmin (13. Mai 2011)

... Hauptsache geeignet für die üblichen offroad-Einsätze ^^


----------



## gasman (13. Mai 2011)

@axx
ok, ertappt


----------



## axx (13. Mai 2011)

carmin schrieb:


> ... Hauptsache geeignet für die üblichen offroad-Einsätze ^^



Drum lass ich mich ja von gasman beraten 
Deine Rennmaschine is aber auch nicht so offroad-tauglich, oder


----------



## junkyjerk (13. Mai 2011)

@all: will morgen bevor der regen kommt nochmal ne runde ins lautertal drehen, fahre wieder so kurz nach 14 uhr an der bikeline los. wer mitwill kurz melden, damit ich bescheid weiss.


----------



## pikehunter69 (13. Mai 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @gasman: zu spät, das gute teil hat sich schon medc17 unter den nagel gerissen.
> 
> @axx: wir haben noch genug geile teile...
> 
> ...



ziehmlich flott unterwegs würd ich da sagen.......
Hut ab    !!!

Alexander


----------



## Aitschie (14. Mai 2011)

Hoffe ihr seid heute noch zum Fahren gekommen. Nachdem wir heute morgen (6:00) unsere Tour wegen Regen spontan abgesagt haben kam die Sonne gegen 10:00. Also zu Dritt mit Thomas und Maxi spontan ne "kurze Runde" (20km, 1.300hm) gefahren. Super schön, aber so ne Abfahrt ohne HR-Bremse ist schlecht...




*Maxi der Uphillchamp. Bergab hängt er dir auch immer brav im Nacken...*




*Thomas in der Abfahrt*




*Zwei mit sichtlich Spaß*




*Kleiner Grat mit Blick auf den rund 900m tieferen Ort*




*Und bisschen technisch wurde es auch... ohne richtig funktionierende HR-Bremse echt kein Spaß. Am Ende ist sie dann auch komplett gestorben...Aber ich bin trotzdem heil runter gekommen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (14. Mai 2011)

deine hinterradbremse ist gestorben? mein herzlichstes beileid...  nee im ernst, what happened?


----------



## Aitschie (14. Mai 2011)

Luft gezogen... am Ende konnt ich den Hebel komplett ziehen ohne dass sich was tat - und auch mit Pumpen ging nichts mehr.


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Mai 2011)

uiuiui, dachte, du hattest die bremse frisch entlüftet?

so, hier das video vom letzten sonntag im hintersteiner tal... viel spass beim anschauen...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/23734245"]autschn, autschn, autschn...[/ame]

am besten in hd anschauen.


----------



## enforce (15. Mai 2011)

na da hat sich ja das wach bleiben gelohnt.
THX


----------



## Pablo P. (15. Mai 2011)

Oooooh shit!  Zum Glück ist da nix wilderes passiert!? Gute Besserung für die dennoch entstandenen Blessuren!


----------



## chickenway-user (16. Mai 2011)

Der Sprungtrail ist ja lustig geworden. Teilweise noch nicht so richtig harmonisch, aber das wird schon...


----------



## trossifumi (17. Mai 2011)

Hi Leude,
fährt am WE jmd ne tour hätte bock mit zukommen.

 @ Junkyjerk und bax75 n spetzl, der kilian aus münchen, meinte ich soll mich mal an euch halten.


----------



## bax75 (17. Mai 2011)

trossifumi schrieb:


> @ Junkyjerk und bax75 n spetzl, der kilian aus münchen, meinte ich soll mich mal an euch halten.



Wow! Jetzt sind wir schon über die Ländlegrenzen hinweg bekannt 
Bin noch nicht ganz sicher wegen WE. Ich geb aber bescheid, ja?
Sag Kilian einen schönen Gruß wenn Du ihn das nächste mal triffst!


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Mai 2011)

ich bin ab samstag mal wieder in finale ligure... ich wünsch euch viel spass in den bergen... wenn ich wieder da bin, bin ich auf jeden fall wieder mit dabei, wenn es in die berge geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micb (18. Mai 2011)

Würde heute Abend evtl. eine Runde im Lautertal drehen, hat sonst noch jemand Lust?


----------



## saintde (18. Mai 2011)

ich bin mal gespannt was das anlegen des "sprungtrails" für folgen für das befahren der anderen "natürlichen" trails in dem tal hat. die sprünge sind wirklich gelungen, jedoch haben die einfach nichts in einem naturschutzgebiet verloren. ich muss mich wohl bald darauf einstellen bei einer tour dort vom förster/jäger vom radl geholt und mit einer ordnungswidrigkeit abgestraft zu werden. der dank geht schon mal im vorraus an die buddler und graber. schon mal was von einem bikepark gehört?

jedem das seine, aber wenn es dann alle trifft habe ich massive probeme damit!


----------



## frigotobi (18. Mai 2011)

@saintde: nun mal langsam mit den wilden pferden, der trail ist an entsprechender offizieller behörde bekannt. solange die nichts dagegen unternehmen, fahre ich den trail solange, bis der trail abgebaut oder zerstört wird. natürlich hat sowas im naturschutzgebiet ein gewisses geschmäckle, aber es gibt einfach keinen bikepark in der näheren umgebung und solange die jungs nur ein wenig rumbuddeln und nicht in der gegend rumhängen, sich ins koma saufen und leuten den schädel eintreten hab ich kein problem damit.


----------



## trossifumi (18. Mai 2011)

bax75 schrieb:


> Wow! Jetzt sind wir schon über die Ländlegrenzen hinweg bekannt
> Bin noch nicht ganz sicher wegen WE. Ich geb aber bescheid, ja?
> Sag Kilian einen schönen Gruß wenn Du ihn das nächste mal triffst!



Ja verrückt ge 
mach ich wenn ich ihn sehe. 
falls du auch n paar trail tips rund um ulm für mich haben solltest immer her damit -> pn
ansonsten köma ja mal schauen ob was zam geht.


----------



## Aitschie (18. Mai 2011)

saintde schrieb:


> ich bin mal gespannt was das anlegen des "sprungtrails" für folgen für das befahren der anderen "natürlichen" trails in dem tal hat.



Diese Befürchtung hatte ich im ersten Gedanken auch: nun gibt es einen legalen Trail, nun kann man alle anderen dicht machen/kontrollieren. Ob's so kommt? We'll see...



frigotobi schrieb:


> der trail ist an entsprechender offizieller behörde bekannt.



Sicher bekannt? Und dann auch genehmigt??? Weil: der Bombenkrater in München war auch 20Jahre bekannt - dann kamen die Bagger 



frigotobi schrieb:


> solange die jungs nur ein wenig rumbuddeln und nicht in der gegend rumhängen, sich ins koma saufen und leuten den schädel eintreten hab ich kein problem damit.



frage: ist dein "ein bisschen rumbuddeln" das Gleiche"ein bisschen rumbuddeln" wie das der Gegner solcher Trails? Das Ordnungsamt, Umweltamt, BUND, SAV oder welcher Verein/Behörde sieht das u.U. anders... 
Daher wieder die Frage nach der Genehmigung.... Nur die gibt dem Ganzen den offiziellen Anstrich. Traurig aber in Dland geht's nicht anders....


----------



## axx (18. Mai 2011)

@saintde: das Risiko, wegen einer Ordnungswidrigkeit belangt zu werden hast du immer, wenn du in BaWü auf Trails unterwegs bist. Grund ist die unerfreuliche Gesetzeslage, und nicht irgendwelche Kicker im Wald. Gibt es wegen dem Trail gerade Ärger, oder wie ist dein vorwurfsvoller Ton zu erklären?

Mein (sicher subjektiver) Eindruck war bislang, dass man dort nur extrem selten überhaupt Wanderer auf den Trails trifft, und es noch viel seltener zu Konflikten kommt.

Dass rings um den Trail Naturschutzgebiet ist, find ich auch etwas unglücklich, das hätten sie doch wirklich wo anders hinmachen können 
Genauso unglücklich find ich allerdings, dass Google zu "ulm trail sprünge" als ersten Treffer diesen Thread hier liefert, und man hier auch gleich Fotos und Videos findet. Fehlt nur noch, dass jemand einen GPS-Track veröffentlicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (18. Mai 2011)

Am Sonntag waren da schon einige Wanderer interessiert, aber alle nett...

Die einen hab ich an ner eher engen Stelle getroffen, sie haben gewartet, ich angehalten:

Ich: "Danke"
Wanderer: "Kommt da noch wer"
Ich: "Ja, einer"
Wanderer: "Gehts da nach Blablabla"
Ich: "Ja, da und blablbabla"
Irgendwann raschelts
Ich: "Andy langsam"
Wanderer: "Andy, warum brauchen sie so lang?"

Vielleicht sollte man der grünen Landesregierung mal erklären, dass Mountainbikes eine gute Möglichkeit sind jugendlichen den Weg in die Natur zu zeigen, woraufhin sie sich dann auch dafür interessieren. Vielleicht.

@Trossifumi: Lass es dir einfach zeigen!


----------



## saintde (19. Mai 2011)

@axx die gesetzeslage wird aber zu unser aller glück eben äußerst selten angewendet! die kicker im wald verschärfen das risiko einer übereifrigen reaktion von seiten der behörden meiner einschätzung aber extrem. denn egal ob bekannt und geduldet, so schnell wie die "behörde" (welche immer das auch sein mag) in die knie gehen wird, wenn ein wanderer sich beim BUND oder sonst wo beschwert, können wir alle nicht schauen. 

grüße saintde


----------



## maccc (20. Mai 2011)

So mein erster Beitrag hier 
Muss jetzt auch mal was zu dem Thema sagen..

Meiner Meinung nach steigt das Risiko einer âÃ¼bereifrigen Reaktionâ, je mehr das Ganze in Internetforen und am Stammtisch thematisiert wird. Ich denke auch, dass Videos und Fotos nicht unbedingt sein mÃ¼ssen (ohne Ortsangabe ist das ja noch ok).

Ich wÃ¼rde auch sagen, dass der Eingriff in die Natur hier sehr gering ist. Die Kicker wurden alle aus rumliegenden Ãsten und Steinen gebaut. 

Wanderer habe ich Ã¼brigens auch schon Ã¶fters da getroffen. Die waren ausnahmslos sehr freundlich und am Bikesport interessiert.

Ich wÃ¼rde mich freuen, wenn das Thema jetzt dann durch ist, und alle die schÃ¶nen Trails genieÃen. Wer keine Schanzen mag, kann ja dran vorbeifahren 

NatÃ¼rlich kann man sich als echter schwÃ¤bischer WutbÃ¼rger Ã¼ber alles aufregen  (sorry, der musste sein).


----------



## Jaz (20. Mai 2011)

word!


----------



## -Hai-Bike- (21. Mai 2011)

Wo ist der Sprung Trail genau würde mich über pn freuen


----------



## tbird (21. Mai 2011)

nächstes mal einfach mitfahren


----------



## -Hai-Bike- (22. Mai 2011)

Sag mir mal bitte die gps koordinaten vom sprung trail per pn


----------



## tbird (22. Mai 2011)

was ist an "einfach mal mitfahren" so unverständlich?


----------



## 4mate (22. Mai 2011)

-Hai-Bike- schrieb:


> sag mal kennt ihr in erbach oder umgebung einpaar trails





-Hai-Bike- schrieb:


> Kennt jemand TRails in erbach oder umgebung





-Hai-Bike- schrieb:


> Ach leute sagt mir mal bitte in der region erbach  und herum ein paar dirt jumps oder trails als pn nachricht würde mich freuen





-Hai-Bike- schrieb:


> hallo lebt ihr noch





-Hai-Bike- schrieb:


> Wer kann mir sagen wo es in lauter tal trails zum dowhill üben gibt aber wriklich nur downhill und freeriede mit paar jumps





-Hai-Bike- schrieb:


> Sag mir mal bitte die gps koordinaten vom sprung trail per pn


Ganz sicher nicht


----------



## Pablo P. (22. Mai 2011)

Bitte Hand heben für Zustimmung.

*Hand heb*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (22. Mai 2011)

@-hai-bike-: obwohl ich grad im urlaub bin und ziemlich entspannt nach dem ersten shuttletage hier mein bierchen trink und gelato esse, muss ich dir jetzt mal eins sagen: verpfeif dich hier aus dem ulmer tourenthread!! du gehst nicht nur mir gehörig auf die nerven... danke..


----------



## fetzwech (23. Mai 2011)

meine Hand ist oben


----------



## dechfrax (23. Mai 2011)

>>Hand heb<<


----------



## Jo_shi (23. Mai 2011)

Machts wie ich und tut ihn auf die Ignorierliste, dann fällt er nimmer auf. Mit uns fahren will er ja anscheinend partout nicht.


----------



## El Martinos (23. Mai 2011)

Lange wollt ich nichts dazu sagen, aber jetzt muss es einfach raus.

Leut, seid ihr eigentlich noch ganz sauber? 

Wer in einem Landschaftsschutzgebiet auf Trails mit dem MTB unterwegs ist, sollte alles tun, um sich weder mit Wanderern noch mit den Behörden anzulegen.
Ich geh jetzt mal davon aus, dass hier in der Zwischenzeit jeder weiß, dass in Blaustein überlegt wird einen Feldwart einzustellen. Dieser Mensch wird unter anderem dafür sorgen, dass im Lautertal keine Hunde frei herumlaufen und dass die 2-Meter-Regel eingehalten wird.  Denkt ihr, es ist vor diesem Hintergrund sinnvoll, in diesem LANDSCHAFTSSCHUTZGEBIET einen Sprungtrail zu bauen? 
Wäre es statt dessen nicht sinnvoller, sich über die bisherige Toleranz der Behörden zu freuen und sich so ruhig wie möglich zu verhalten? 
Durch diesen Schwachsinn schneiden wir uns alle selber ins Fleisch! 
Und wenn ich dann Argumente höre, dass es keinen Bikepark in der Nähe gibt: Nein, ich kann hier auch nicht alpin zum Skifahren gehen. Da muss ich in die Berge. Und nein, ich kann hier auch nicht zum Surfen. Und nicht zum Paragliden. Und, und, und... Es geht halt einfach nicht!


Ich habe viel Kontakt zu Kletterern im Blautal. Die haben sich mit den Behörden in Blaubeuren geeinigt, dass sie zu ihren Kletterfelsen Pfade, sogar mit Treppen, bauen dürfen. Diese müssen allerdings auch durch die Kletterer gepflegt werden. Hier herrscht zur Zeit allerdings einiges an Unmut, da viele Biker über die morschen Stufen abrutschen und sehr viel zerstören, diese allerdings durch die Arbeitsgruppe der Kletterer repariert werden müssen.

Wie wäre es denn, wenn wir als Mountainbiker uns auch zusammentun und die von uns beschädigten Trails wieder in Ordnung bringen? Schaut euch nur mal die Trails im Bereich der küssenden Sau an, wo die Kehren völlig abgerutscht sind, weil es so viele gibt, die immer noch nicht schnallen, dass ein blockiertes Hinterrad nur ein Unvermögen an Fahrkönnen ist? Vielleicht würde es dann sogar die Möglichkeit geben, dass wir auch irgendwo eine genehmigten "Sprungtrail" bauen dürften?

Ich würde es auf jeden Fall als sehr sinnvoll erachten, den Sprungtrail im Lautertal so schnell wie möglich rückzubauen. Ich denk, ich werde mich die nächsten Wochen mal dran machen. Vielleicht finden sich hier ja noch ein paar Helfer...


----------



## Pablo P. (23. Mai 2011)

Grundsätzlich Deiner Meinung, El Martinos. Mir selber war das gar nicht bewusst, dass dieser Trail in einem Landschaftsschutzgebiet liegt, da ich in der Gegend fast noch nie gefahren bin. 
Für Trailpflege wäre ich (und bestimmt noch ein paar andere) mit Sicherheit zu haben. Ein wenig Bedenken habe ich aber, dass wir dann erst recht schlafende Hunde wecken. In der Politik ist es halt nun mal leider so, dass gute Absichten manchmal sogar zum Gegenteil führen können. Will sagen, wenn die Obrigkeit (durch unsere dann größere Exponiertheit) Wind davon bekommt, dass da MTBler Wege reparieren, auf denen sie eigentlich gar nicht fahren dürften, könnte sich der Effekt schnell ins Negative umkehren. V.a., wenn Politiker den Wind der Öffentlichkeit spüren (Zeitungsartikel...), hängen sie ihr Fähnchen schließlich gerne schnell in eben dieses Lüftchen. 
Anders als Kletterer sind wir vollkommen unorganisiert und örtlich auch weit weniger auf eine handvoll Spots konzentriert, weshalb unser Tun weitgehend schlicht im illegalen oder teilweise legalen Bereich bleiben wird. Einem Kletterer der im besten Fall auch noch Teil eines Klettervereins ist, kann man eunter Einhaltung bestimmter Auflagen, einfacher erlauben, einen Fels zu besteigen. Bergradlern Trails freizugeben, ist da schwieriger, da das räumlich deutlich eingeschränkter ist und zudem keine Organisation hinzugezogen werden kann, wenn es Klärungsbedarf/neue Auflagen etc. gibt.

Interessant wäre es (als ersten Schritt) aber schon, mal zu wissen, wieviele Forumsulmer (und Umgebung) sich vorstellen könnten, bei Trailreparaturen mitzuarbeiten...?


----------



## fetzwech (23. Mai 2011)

El Martinos schrieb:


> Leut, seid ihr eigentlich noch ganz sauber?


Nach dem Biken meistens nicht, aber trotzdem danke der konstruktiven Nachfrage.
Die Leute wollen fahren, u.a. auch genau solche schönen Trails wie der im Naturschutzgebiet. Daran wird auch ein Feldwart nichts ändern, die Sache wird sich dann eben zu einem Katze-Maus-Spiel entwickeln. Soll die Jugend von heute doch im Wald schaufeln und shredden gehen, besser als Komasaufen - solange es im Rahmen bleibt und Flurschäden überschaubar bzw repariert werden. Woanders klappts doch auch mit der gegenseitigen Toleranz (Schweiz,...).
Wie Pablo P. schon sagte: Mangelnde Organisation der Mountainbiker (vielleicht auch durch fehlende Angebote seitens der Sport- und Alpenvereine hervorgerufen?) macht die Sache nicht leichter, dieses Forum ist auch kein Spiegel der Ulmer (und Umgebung) MTB-Szene.
Mir schwebt seit dieser Traildiskussion ein halbgarer Gedanke im Hirn umher: Den Beininger Skilift nach dem Vorbild von http://www.wsv-tailfingen.de/content/view/16/25/ oder http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/im Sommer nutzbar machen, dort ist als Träger aber ein Verein im Hintergrund. Was haltet ihr davon?
Trailreparatur: Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## El Martinos (23. Mai 2011)

@Pablo: 

Mit den schlafenden Hunden hast du sicher recht. 
Ich hatte vor kurzem halt mal wieder eine Diskussion über Wegerosion mit Wanderern an der Ruine an die man kommt, wenn man den Trail an der küssenden Sau vorbei hochfährt. Als ich den Ruinentrail runter bin dachte ich unten, ich hätte besser mal meine Klappe gehalten. Das ist, vor allem für ältere Wanderer, langsam echt eine Zumutung, da jede Kehre abgerutscht ist. 
Vielleicht wären hier ja wirklich ein paar Leute bereit, bei der Trailreparatur zu helfen. Man müsste das ja nicht an die große Glocke hängen und mal die übelsten Stellen angehen. Bei Bedarf könnte ich mich auch mit den Kletterern kurzschließen, die haben da ja schon entsprechendes Know-how und man könnte sowas gemeinsam angehen.

@fetzwech:

Die konstruktive Nachfrage war jetzt nur ein ganz kleines bisschen provokativ gemeint... ;-)
Ich denke auch, dass ein Miteinander klappen kann, und meist gibts ja auch keine Probleme mit Wanderern. Wenn alle Rücksicht nehmen dann sollte eigentlich alles gut sein. 
Bauliche Veränderungen im Wald sind aber leider ein gefundenes Fressen für alle Gegner unseres Sports und machen uns sehr angreifbar, hier MUSS eine Stadtverwaltung beim Bekanntwerden aufgrund der Wegesicherungspflicht rein rechtlich ja schon eingreifen. In diesem Fall kommt sogar noch das Schutzgebiet dazu. Und ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass so mancher Liftbetreiber froh wäre, wenn er im Sommer ein bisschen Geld verdienen könnte...

So, jetzt aber erst mal los auf die Trails.


----------



## micb (23. Mai 2011)

http://www.akn-blautal.de/index.html wäre wahrscheinlich die sinnvollste Plattform um die MTB-Interessen (z.B. als eine IG-Blautal bei der DIMB) zu vertreten. Problem wird wahrscheinlich sein, jemanden zu finden der sich um ne IG-Blautal kümmert. 
Der vieldiskutierte Trail im Lautertal schaut inzwischen an einigen Stellen deutlich "versaut" aus (z.B. nach dem kleinen Anlieger nach dem letzten großen Kicker). Dort ist der Untergrund eher geröllartig und dementsprechend schauts auch aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (23. Mai 2011)

fetzwech schrieb:


> ...Die Leute wollen fahren, u.a. auch genau solche schönen Trails wie der im Naturschutzgebiet.



Zum Thema Naturschutz- bzw. hier Landschaftsschutzgebiet:
Also, zunächst fand ich den Trail vorher viel schöner und naturbelassener, hat einfach besser reingepasst.
Ja, die Leute wollen fahren, aber wenn Flora und Fauna schon ein "Ruhegebiet" vom Menschen zugesprochen kriegen, sollte man das als Natursportler auch tolerieren und sich da nicht noch breiter zu machen. Steckt ja schon in dem Wort an sich drin: man will die Natur bzw. die Landschaft schützen. 
Man bevorzugt ja selber, in einer ruhigen Gegend zu wohnen, als z.B. neben der Autobahn, das sollte man den Tieren auch zugestehen, wenn der Mensch ihnen schon eine Ruhezone zuspricht, bzw. zusprechen muss, damit sie ein Rückzugsgebiet haben (was ja an sich schon völlig bescheuert ist, wenn man drüber nachdenkt). 

Zum Thema Biker als Wegezerstörerer:
Den Behörden hier ist allgemein sicher bekannt, dass die Wege teilweise sehr leiden, sonst würden sie nicht über einen Wegewart nachdenken. Warum sollten wir Biker nicht offensiv auf die zugehen und im Sinne aller eine Lösung für alle versuchen zu finden? Vielleicht kommt das ja auch durchaus positiv an, wenn die "Wegezerstörer" sich offen dazu bekennen, auch an einem Wegenetz interessiert zu sein, das in Ordnung ist und bereit sind, sich auch aktiv dafür einzusetzen? 

Ich wäre jedenfalls mit dabei, wäre auch mal eine schöne Gelegenheit, einige auch mal ohne Helm und Brille zu sehen


----------



## saintde (23. Mai 2011)

Lange wollt ich nichts dazu sagen, aber jetzt muss es einfach raus.

Leut, seid ihr eigentlich noch ganz sauber? 



Ganz meine Meinung, mit der ich vor ein paar Tagen noch sehr exklusiv da gestanden bin. Und es kommt wohl so wie ich es befürchtet habe, dass ich mit Ordnungswidrigkeitsgebühren rechnen muss, wenn ich auf den Wanderwegen im besagten Tal unterwegs bin. 

Sehr gute Vergleiche mit dem Alpinski und Surfen! Spricht mir aus dem Herzen. 

Trailpflege los gehts!!!


----------



## Jaz (23. Mai 2011)

Interessant, wie extrem weit verbreitet der Irrglaube ist, dass ein möglichst diverser Wald nur entstehen kann, wenn er möglichst in Ruhe gelassen wird.  Im Gegenteil entsteht die pflanzliche Artenvielfalt ja erst durchs eingreifen des Menschen, stand neulich in der Wiwo ein interessanter Artikel dazu drin. 

Zu den umgebauten Trails: Finde auch, dass man ned unbedingt im strengsten Naturschutzgebiet buddeln muss, man brauchts ja ned herausfordern.  Ansonsten: wenn der Bedarf an Jumps da ist, wieso nicht da bauen wo es weniger stört? Solangs genügend Leute gibt die sowas wollen, wird sich das eh kaum verhindern lassen.... wie gesagt wurde, wird halt dann mehr zu Katz und Maus als jetzt schon.

Pro Bikepark und Trailrestaurierung!


----------



## El Martinos (23. Mai 2011)

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Trailpflege auf so große positive Resonanz stößt...  Hab mich mal kurz mit dem Arbeitskreis www.akn-blautal.de in Verbindung gesetzt (@micb: Danke für den Link) und werd mich die nächsten Tage mit Armin (Impressum) treffen. Vielleicht schaffen wirs ja wirklich, unseren Ruf ein bisschen zu verbessern und bekommen irgendwann sogar einen "Bauplatz"... ;-)

Bei weitergehendem Interesse würde ich mich bereit erklären zu versuchen, da ein bisschen was auf die Beine zu stellen und Kontakte auch mit den entsprechenden Stadtverwaltungen aufzunehmen. Verboten ists eh schon, schlimmer kanns also ja eigentlich nicht werden. Aber falls jemand da anderer Meinung ist, raus damit bevors zu spät ist... Und bevor ich mich zu weit aus dem Fenster häng wärs vielleicht ganz praktisch, wenn sich die wirklich Interessierten in den nächsten Wochen mal auf ein Bier treffen würden.


----------



## Jason86 (23. Mai 2011)

medc17 schrieb:


> Jepp, war eine geniale Tour bei traumhaftem Wetter und herrlich trockenen Wegen.
> 
> Erste Rast an der Willersalpe mit Blick hoch zum Ponten:
> 
> ...


 
hi, 
sind im august wieder unten im allgäu.
kenne mich im grunde recht gut dort aus, da ich schon sehr lange dort fast jedes jahr urlaub mache.
War auch schon Willersalpe und Bschiesser (von Schattwald aus).
Aber evt könntest du mir die Tour, die ihr da gemacht habt, mal kurz senden.
Danke schon mal


----------



## Pablo P. (23. Mai 2011)

@Martinos: Aufn Bier treffen? Da bin ich immer dabei!  Ich versuch mal, in der Zwischenzeit in meinem Bekanntenkreis aus der Region nachzufragen, wer noch beim Trailsrestaurieren mitmachen würde. Deine Idee mit den Kletterern find ich gut, zumindest bzgl. Infomaterial etc. dürften die uns weiterhelfen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (24. Mai 2011)

Oh, eine Wegepflegediskussion ;-)  Vielleicht klappts ja dieses Mal 

Wenn ich mir ein paar Anmerkungen erlauben darf:

1. Das Wecken schlafender Hunde wäre meine letzte Sorge.  Die Leute sind ja nicht blöd und wissen, wo und wie MTBiker unterwegs sind.  Da wird Engagement vermutlich eher positiv aufgenommen.  Aufpassen muss man vielmehr, dass man als Repräsentant nicht plötzlich für alle Unerfreulichkeiten verantwortlich gemacht wird.  Daher dürfts nützlich sein, frühzeitig und intensiv zu kommunizieren, dass man selbst an intakten Wegen interessiert ist, es nicht nur schreddernde, sondern wegeschonende Fahrweisen gibt, und man vllt sogar selber ab und zu wandert oder kraxelt ;-)

2. Selbst wenn man "nur" Wege einfasst oder Stufen repariert, stößt man früher oder später leider an die Haftungsfrage -- selbst, wenn man objektiv die Sicherheit erhöht.  Plakativ: Fällt jemand über eine Felskante runter, isser selber schuld.  Hat man ein Geländer montiert, und das bricht weg, ist der Erbauer des Geländers schuld.  Daher sollte erwogen werden, Forstverwaltung respektive Gemeinde für eine offizielle Abnahme einzubinden.

3. Das Haftungsproblem kriegt man natürlich auch in den Griff, wenn ein Verein das verantwortet.  Während eine Vereinsgründung an sich keine große Hürde darstellt (sieben Leute, eine angepasste Mustersatzung und ein paar Euro fürs Eintragen), is mE die wesentlich schwierigere Frage, wie man den über Jahre hinweg am Leben erhält.  Anfangs Hurra schreien ist einfach.  Aber inhaltliche Differenzen (darf man nun Schanzen bauen oder nicht) liegen nicht fern.  Von daher isses prima, wenn man sich erstmal an einen bestehenden Verein andocken kann.  Sollte sich da was Regelmäßiges draus entwickeln, kann man immer noch über eine Identität als organisierte MTB-Gruppe nachdenken.  Ganz sinnlos isses ja nicht.

Noch nen Link zu einer früheren Diskussion:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4450911#post4450911

Und Kontakt zum Wegewart des Albvereins könnt Ihr ggf noch über Fetz aufnehmen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2861968#post2861968


----------



## frogmatic (25. Mai 2011)

Pablo P. schrieb:


> *Anders als Kletterer sind wir vollkommen unorganisiert* und örtlich auch weit weniger auf eine handvoll Spots konzentriert, weshalb unser Tun weitgehend schlicht im illegalen oder teilweise legalen Bereich bleiben wird.



Das ist nicht die ganze Wahrheit.
In vielen DAV-Sektionen gibt es mittlerweile auch MTB-Gruppen.

Um Ulm bin ich nicht so bewandert, meine Sektion (Frankfurt...) hat jedenfalls eine, und von Illertissen weiß ich das auch.

Insofern könntet Ihr schonmal die vorhandenen Sektionen abklopfen. Eventuell ist ja wg. alpiner Tätigkeiten der eine oder die andere von Euch im DAV*. 

Der DAV hat Jahrzehnte Erfahrung darin, zwischen Naturschutz und -sport auszugleichen, und hat genut Rotstrümpfe an Bord um nicht mehr als Spinnerhaufen abgestempelt zu werden. Zudem dürfe es sektionsintern Überschneidungen zwischen Kletterern und Radlern geben, insofern wäre dieses Konfliktpotential abgemildert.

Das wäre meine erste Idee, bin ja auch manchmal Wochenends in Blau- und Lautertal unterwegs...

Hier bei uns ging sogar von Forst selbst eine Initiative aus, am Hausberg das Bergabfahren etwas in geregelte Bahnen zu lenken. Allerdings scheints an den Formalitäten zu scheitern, die die Handvoll engagierter biker nicht stemmen können, das werden teure Natur-Gutachten usw verlangt.
Eine größere Organisation einzubeziehen könnte diverse Vorteile bieten.



*hat ja auch Vorteile wie Vergünstigungen auf Hütten, Unfallversicherung(!), ...


----------



## Jo_shi (25. Mai 2011)

Ich würde mich auch an Trailsanierungen beteiligen und wäre auch stark dafür evtl. wirklich zu versuchen mit dem Forst zusammen ein Waldstück zu erhalten wo man legal bauen dürfte. Leider ist das in Baden Württemberg sehr schwierig.

Es wäre eben gut, wenn man einen Ansprechpartner finden könnte, der die Sache nicht nach Paragraphen beurteilt, sondern einer konstruktiven Diskussion aufgeschlossen gegenüber steht.

Man darf auf der anderen Seite aber auch nicht vergessen, dass einige Wege nur noch dadurch als Wege zu erkennen sind, weil sie von Mountainbikern genutzt werden.


----------



## El Martinos (25. Mai 2011)

So, zur ganzen Diskussion mal ein kurzes Update von meiner Seite. 

Ich hab mich heut mit einem Wegeverantwortlichen des Arbeitskreises Klettern und Naturschutz getroffen und er hat sich sehr gefreut. Er kennt den Verantwortlichen der Stadt Blaubeuren persönlich und wird ihn die nächsten Tage darauf ansprechen. Man darf also gespannt sein... 

So, schnell essen und dann raus auf die Trails...

@frogmatic: Im DAV bin ich, danke für den Hinweis. Ich werd mal unverbindlich anklopfen.
@jo shi: Hinsichtlich eines konstruktiven Ansprechpartners hoffe ich mal, dass da die persönlichen Kontakte vielleicht ein bisschen helfen...
@all: Wie wärs mal wieder mit ner gemütlichen gemeinsamen Tour?


----------



## Aitschie (25. Mai 2011)

Bilder unserer heutigen Feierabendtour:




*Vor jeder Abfahrt steht die Auffahrt...*




*Zum Warmfahren ein leichter Beginn.*




*Langsam wurde es technischer,*




*...und steiler, enger und dunkler.*




*Um am Ende in einer Spitzkehrenorgie zu enden!*




*Way Back Home - so muss ein Feierabend schmecken!*


----------



## dechfrax (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mal wieder Touren im Angebot
1) Vom 02. - 05.06. (also über Himmelfahrt) habe ich ein verlängertes Wochenende im Kleinwalsertal organisiert (Übernachtung mit Frühstück in Riezlern). Wie das Leben so spielt haben jetzt leider kurz vor knapp noch Leute abgesagt. Die Touren haben so um die 30 - 40km und ca. 1500Hm, siehe auch bike 10/2005. Mag noch jemand mitkommen, gerne auch nur für einzelne Tage?
2) Die Brentarunde, die ich letztes Frühjahr schon angehen wollte (und wegen Schnee abgeblasen hatte), ist dieses Jahr fällig, aufgeteilt auf 2 oder 3 Tage. Stattfinden soll die Tour vom 11. - 13.06. (also über Pfingsten). Hat jemand Interesse?

Grüße
Andi


----------



## Pablo P. (25. Mai 2011)

@Martinos: Touren gerne ab nächster Woche wieder. Davor steht am Samstag der Marchtal Bike Marathon an, in den ich zumindest nicht gänzlich übermüdet gehe möchte...


----------



## Aitschie (26. Mai 2011)

medc17 schrieb:


> 1) Vom 02. - 05.06. (also über Himmelfahrt) habe ich ein verlängertes Wochenende im Kleinwalsertal organisiert (Übernachtung mit Frühstück in Riezlern). Wie das Leben so spielt haben jetzt leider kurz vor knapp noch Leute abgesagt. Die Touren haben so um die 30 - 40km und ca. 1500Hm, siehe auch bike 10/2005. Mag noch jemand mitkommen, gerne auch nur für einzelne Tage?
> 
> Grüße
> Andi



*Hand hab* Ich hab über Himmelfahrt Urlaub, aber noch keine konkreteren Pläne. Die eine oder andere Hochtour steht an, zwischendrin ins KWT hätte da auch was. Übrigens gibts in der aktuellen Freeride auch paar sehr interessante Wegempfehlungen.

Ach so: ich würde nicht übernachten (Kemptener halt...) und auch nur einzelne Tage mitfahren. Weßt du schon was ihr wann machen wollt? KAnnst mir das mal grob mailen, dann richte ich meine Planungen danach aus.


----------



## Aitschie (27. Mai 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Bilder unserer heutigen Feierabendtour:



Und nun auch die bewegten Bilder:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3yBZ65T9Ss"]YouTube        - âªPulpitMTâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## -Hai-Bike- (28. Mai 2011)

kennt ihr noch im lauter tal trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aerdna (29. Mai 2011)

Weiß jemand, ob die Strecke zwischen Lautern und Bermaringen wieder freigegeben ist? Würde Morgen evtl eine kleine Rennradrunde drehen und möchte ungern wieder über die gesprengten Felsen und um Zäune herum klettern


----------



## 4mate (29. Mai 2011)

> Die Gemeinde wolle die Straße spätestens zum Lautertallauf am 25. Juni  wieder öffnen, sagte Elke Bossert,
> den parallel verlaufenden Wanderweg  schon in den nächsten Tagen.


http://m.swp.de/serv/Sudwest?com=newsswpswpdeXHT3&fid=28&nid=959417


----------



## axx (29. Mai 2011)

Die Felsbrocken sind inzwischen weggeräumt, die Absperrgitter stehen aber noch.


----------



## aerdna (29. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Infos!


----------



## tbird (29. Mai 2011)

-Hai-Bike- schrieb:


> kennt ihr noch im lauter tal trails



du hasts immer noch nicht gerafft oder?!


----------



## Aitschie (29. Mai 2011)

-Hai-Bike- schrieb:


> kennt ihr noch im lauter tal trails



In dieser Form schonmal aus Prinzip nicht!

Und nochmal in aller Langsamkeit (und für dich zum mitschreiben und an den Badzimmerspiegel pinnen): Trails und deren genaue Lokalisation sollten zur Vermeidung von unnötigem Ärger nicht veröffentlicht werden. Dieser Grundsatz wurde und wird bisher im utt sehr erfolgreich beachtet.

Das bedeutet aber keinesfalls, dass wir die Trails hüten wie unsere sprichwörtlichen Augäpfel! Wer bei Touren mitfährt, bekommt alle Trails gezeigt. Und wir nehmen *JEDEN* mit, auch wenn die Kondition weit unter unserem Niveau liegt!

Und wenn mal gerade kein Tourenaufruf aktiv ist hindert euch niemand selbst einen zu starten. Auch ohne Trailkenntnis findet sich immer jemand der weiß wo man richtig gut fahren kann!

So, und nun was anderes:
@Hebbe, Joe: ich vermisse Bilder von heute!!!! Ich selbst würde gerne welche von meiner Tour - übrigens sehr lohnend - beisteuern aber leider hat sich mein Fotograf bei der Auffahrt die Sattelstütze unfreiwillig um ca. 7cm gekürzt und die Runde dann abgebrochen.


----------



## chickenway-user (29. Mai 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Und wir nehmen *JEDEN* mit, auch wenn die Kondition weit unter unserem Niveau liegt!



Gibts sowas überhaupt?

Die Straße ist doch schon seit Jahren gesperrt. Gut, in letzter Zeit wars dann doch etwas intensiver...


----------



## Aitschie (29. Mai 2011)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Gibts sowas überhaupt?



Tja, meine war mal deutlich besser.... dafür war ich aber mal schlechter im Rad-tragen  Kommt halt immer darauf an, was man macht und wo man gead zum Fahren kommt....


----------



## axx (29. Mai 2011)

War heut mit Hebbe im Allgäu, sehr schön wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jo_shi (31. Mai 2011)

@axx

Sehr schöne Bilder, wäre auch gern dabei gewesen!!!


----------



## axx (31. Mai 2011)

Jo_shi schrieb:


> @axx
> 
> Sehr schöne Bilder, wäre auch gern dabei gewesen!!!



dann schau dass du bald wieder gesund bist


----------



## Tobsn (1. Juni 2011)

Servus,

macht jemand zufällig am Sonntag ne Tour?
Bin mal wieder in der Gegend und hätte Sonntag Zeit.
Am liebsten Geislingen oder Blaubeuren. 
Zu Not auch Allgäu. 
Und wenn es ganz schlimm kommt auch Straße. 


Müsste es nur bis Donnerstag wissen, damit ich auch das richtige Radel ins Auto werfe.


Gruß

Tobias


----------



## axx (1. Juni 2011)

Hab gerade den Fahrradträger für den anstehenden Vinschgau-Trip montiert, und dabei ein Päärchen Raceface-Protektoren im Auto gefunden. Vermisst die jemand? Bax oder wurmspecht, ihr wärd heiße Kandidaten...


----------



## bax75 (1. Juni 2011)

axx schrieb:


> Hab gerade den Fahrradträger für den anstehenden Vinschgau-Trip montiert, und dabei ein Päärchen Raceface-Protektoren im Auto gefunden. Vermisst die jemand? Bax oder wurmspecht, ihr wärd heiße Kandidaten...



Also wenn sich daran schon einige Nähte auflösen, könnten es meine sein... Ich werd zu Hause nachsehen ob meine da sind...


----------



## dechfrax (1. Juni 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> macht jemand zufällig am Sonntag ne Tour?


Wir sind im Kleinwalsertal und könnten uns dort treffen. Oder Du tobst Dich mit Aitschie und Jörg aus ...

Grüße
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (1. Juni 2011)

medc17 schrieb:


> Oder Du tobst Dich mit Aitschie und Jörg aus ...



...die gehen Radbergsteigen im Hintersteiner Tal. Aber wo genau weiß ich selbst noch nicht.


----------



## Tobsn (1. Juni 2011)

medc17 schrieb:


> Wir sind im Kleinwalsertal und könnten uns dort treffen. Oder Du tobst Dich mit Aitschie und Jörg aus ...
> 
> Grüße
> Andi


WEr ist wir? kenn ich da jemanden?
Was habt ihr so geplant?
Wann wollt ihr wo starten?

@Aitschie:
Mir ist ne Tour lieber als BikeBergsteigen. 
Euch trotzdem viel Spaß, bin auf die Bilder gespannt.

Fährt keiner auf der Alb?


----------



## Aitschie (1. Juni 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Fährt keiner auf der Alb?



Ich hab den Eindruck, als dass der Großteil der hier aktiven Ulmer übers WE geflüchtet ist: einige sind im Vinschgau, andere im Kleinwalserteil und sonstigen Allgäu unterwegs, dritte sind auf Hochzeit...


----------



## dechfrax (2. Juni 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> WEr ist wir?


Hebbe, 4 Kollegen von mir und meine Wenigkeit.



Tobsn schrieb:


> kenn ich da jemanden?


Neee, das wäre ein doller Zufall!



Tobsn schrieb:


> Was habt ihr so geplant?


Touren, die so um die 30km und 1500Hm haben.



Tobsn schrieb:


> Wann wollt ihr wo starten?


Wir haben unser Quartier in Riezlern und werden dort gegen 10:00 starten. Ich schicke Dir meine Tel-Nr., dann kannst Du ja durchklingeln, wenn Du Dich anschliessen willst.

Grüße
Andi


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Juni 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> ...dritte sind auf Hochzeit...



ja danke nochmal, immer schön salz in die wunde.


----------



## bax75 (2. Juni 2011)

bax75 schrieb:


> Also wenn sich daran schon einige Nähte auflösen, könnten es meine sein... Ich werd zu Hause nachsehen ob meine da sind...



Sind wohl echt meine Schoner... übel wenn man sie soooo lange nicht vermisst hat, oder? Naja jetzt werd ich sie erstmal wieder ne Weile nicht brauchen. Ich bin die nächsten 3 Wochen in Norwegen unterwegs... obwohl bei Lillehammer gibts nen geilen Bikepark... 

Ich wünsch euch eine schöne Zeit! Bis bald!

@axx: Wenn's dich nicht stört würde ich sie nach dem Urlaub abholen kommen, OK?


----------



## Aitschie (2. Juni 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ja danke nochmal, immer schön salz in die wunde.



Schmerzt's schon? 













Ich hab noch mehr davon


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Juni 2011)

@aitschie: immer her damit, noch kann ich es ertragen. sieht nach spass aus.

@djt: ich sehe einen neuen lenker. wie fährt er sich?


----------



## Aitschie (2. Juni 2011)

Wo steckst denn grad, dass du (fast) ständig online bist? Oder hast du mittlerweile Internet-Flatrate aufm Handy?


----------



## junkyjerk (3. Juni 2011)

@aitschie: meine schwiegerleute haben auch internet...

wie ich sehe, nicht nur djt mit neuem lenker, auch medc17 hat nen neuen und neue fiveten-schuhe... alle am aufrüsten hier...

viel spass euch weiterhin und ich warte auf die bilder von heute...

freu mich auf sonntag... das wird ein langer tag... samstag ab 11uhr hochzeit im aachener dom, anschliessend hochzeitsfeier im aachener casino und dann nach der party nachts heimfahren, umziehen, packen und gleich weiter in die berge. geschlafen wird dann wohl erst wieder sonntag abend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_360 (3. Juni 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Das bedeutet aber keinesfalls, dass wir die Trails hüten wie unsere sprichwörtlichen Augäpfel! Wer bei Touren mitfährt, bekommt alle Trails gezeigt. Und wir nehmen *JEDEN* mit, auch wenn die Kondition weit unter unserem Niveau liegt!



Wann fahrt ihr den mal wieder ins Lautertal raus? Die Ecke kenne ich noch nicht und ich würde mich mal gerne anschließen, wenn ihr mich mitnimmt. Ich bin keine "Berggemse" sondern eher der Bikepark-Fahrer.


----------



## Aitschie (3. Juni 2011)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> Wann fahrt ihr den mal wieder ins Lautertal raus? Die Ecke kenne ich noch nicht und ich würde mich mal gerne anschließen, wenn ihr mich mitnimmt. Ich bin keine "Berggemse" sondern eher der Bikepark-Fahrer.



Dieses WE sind grad alle irgendwie unterwegs... 

BTW: Berggemse... heute einen der markantesten Berge des KWTs (und des Allgäus ganz allgemein) gemacht - wieder ein Ziel auf der To-Do-Liste abstreichen!








nein, der Gipfel war's nicht - unserer ist noch dominanter


----------



## -Hai-Bike- (4. Juni 2011)

Könntet mir jemand die Koordinaten vom sprung trail schicken bitte


----------



## Pablo P. (4. Juni 2011)

Mit dem Amboss gepudert oder zu heiss gebadet, das ist hier die Frage!


----------



## Chris_360 (4. Juni 2011)

-Hai-Bike- schrieb:


> Könntet mir jemand die Koordinaten vom sprung trail schicken bitte



Ich würde es mal mit dem Bikepark Albstadt probieren. Ist von hieraus problemlos erreichbar und da kannst du dich dann austoben! Bin selbst oft dort!


----------



## Aitschie (4. Juni 2011)

-Hai-Bike- schrieb:


> Könntet mir jemand die Koordinaten vom sprung trail schicken bitte



Neues vom Sprungtrail: jetzt sogar mit eigener Homepage und nem Video (nur für dich):

​


----------



## wildermarkus (5. Juni 2011)




----------



## Tobsn (5. Juni 2011)

medc17 schrieb:


> ..., wenn Du Dich anschliessen willst.
> 
> Grüße
> Andi


Nochmals danke für das Angebot. 
Hat bei mir ja leider nicht geklappt.
War dann heute die heimischen Gefilde rocken.

Vielleicht klappt es ja beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## Rocky_Fräser (5. Juni 2011)

-hai-bike- schrieb:


> kÃ¶nntet mir jemand die koordinaten vom sprung trail schicken bitte



16Â° 46â² n, 3Â° 0â² w


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jo_shi (6. Juni 2011)

Rocky_FrÃ¤ser schrieb:


> 16Â° 46â² n, 3Â° 0â² w



Da will ich auch mal hin


----------



## tbird (6. Juni 2011)

Rocky_FrÃ¤ser schrieb:


> 16Â° 46â² n, 3Â° 0â² w


----------



## Aitschie (6. Juni 2011)

Ohne Kommentar, die Tour von Sonntag daumen












Eines der wenigen Bilder des Fotografen - die Beste Seite wird präsentiert


----------



## axx (6. Juni 2011)

Schöne Fotos von schöner Gegend 
Das Foto mit dem See hatten wir hier schonmal in der anderen Richtung


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Juni 2011)

@axx: die abfahrt in die andere richtung, so wie ihr sie gemacht habt, macht wahrscheinlich ein wenig mehr spass als die sehr verblockte abfahrt von uns.


----------



## micb (7. Juni 2011)

Heute Abend soll ja das Wetter noch halbwegs stabil bleiben (im Gegensatz zu morgen). Würde deswegen noch ne Runde im Lautertal drehen, falls jemand mitkommen will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pablo P. (8. Juni 2011)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde: ich bin in letzter Zeit nicht mehr so ganz zufrieden mit meiner Formula K18 (2008er Modell, 180mm), speziell mit nur einem Finger reicht mir die Bremskraft vorne nicht ganz aus, und mit 2 Fingern bremsen will ich eigentlich nicht mehr . Ich werde jetzt nochmal einiges damit ausprobieren (BelÃ¤ge und Scheiben wechseln, Griffposition etc.), aber wÃ¼rde gerne mal andere Bremsen testen, ob die mir denn ausreichen wÃ¼rden bzw. wie die sich anfÃ¼hlen. (Die Elixir 5 gibts bereits fÃ¼r 149 â¬ im Set, da kÃ¶nnt man schon schwach werden...)

WÃ¤re darum prima, wenn jemand von Euch mal seine/ihre Erfahrungen mit seiner/ihrer Bremse (wie gesagt, v.a. mit nur einem Finger am Hebel) kurz anreiÃen kÃ¶nnte - und ich ggf. bei ner gemeinsamen Tour oder ner anderen sich ergebenden Gelegenheit mal kurz "Probeziehen" dÃ¼rfte...  Wichtig wÃ¤re somit Info Ã¼ber Modell, Baujahr und auch BremsscheibengrÃ¶Ãe. Gerne auch Hinweise bzgl. Wartungsfreundlichkeit usw. 

Merci schon mal!

BjÃ¶rn


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Juni 2011)

einfingerbremse? dann shimano saint. 

von den elixirs würd ich persönlich die finger lassen, hatte lange zeit die cr, wandernder druckpunkt und ne sehr aufwändige entlüftungsprozedur. lies dir einfach mal im bremsenforum den thread zur elixir und den thread zur saint durch, dann sollte deine entscheidung schnell gefallen sein.


----------



## Aitschie (8. Juni 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> einfingerbremse? dann shimano saint.



Oder die XT, die hab ich. Hab ich an allen Rädern - Marathon und Enduro - montiert und bisher nie in die Knie gezwungen. Auch nicht voll beladen (82kg Mann, 15,5kg Rad und Rucksack, Klamotten, Trinkblase bliblablub). Selbst nach 1000hm-DH-Runs bremse ich immer noch mit einem Finger. XT dürfte (vermutlich) leichter und billiger sein als ne Saint. Nachteil: (vermutlich) nicht so die Dauerstandfestigkeit - aber wer ständig auf der Bremse hängt macht was falsch... 

Interessant finde ich auch die neue Magura MT-Bremse.... aber da du nach persönlichen Erfahrungen gefragt hast


----------



## Pablo P. (8. Juni 2011)

Danke schonmal! Die Saint ist bestimmt genial, aber für meine Einsatzzwecke evtl. überdimensioniert. Bei Gelegenheit mal probieren würde ich trotzdem gerne.  Da die K18 eigentlich (meines Wissens) böser greifen soll, als die XT, muss ich wohl doch erstmal mein "Austauschprogramm" durchziehen, bevor ich übereifrig was neues bestelle (auch wenn's Spaß macht). Speziell meine ausgenudelten Bremsscheiben dürften momentan eine bessere Bremsleistung verhindern. 

Bzgl. Elixir: Wenn sogar jemand wie JJ die aufwendige Entlüftungsprozedur kritisiert, sollte mir als Mann mit 1 3/4 linken Händen eine Warnung sein...


----------



## rmvertex (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo Pablo P.,
wenn du willst könntest du mal mit meiner Formula R1 probefahren,
oder ich habe gerade eine Magura Marta SL zum Verkauf (siehe meine Anzeigen)
die könntes du probeweise montieren und ein oder zwei Touren ausprobieren.
Bei Interesse einfach melden.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## dimitu (8. Juni 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Ohne Kommentar, die Tour von Sonntag daumen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Super Aufnahmen, Aitschie .
Man könnte neidisch werden bei dem Aus-/ Einblick, hi hi,
aber der Fichtelsee ist dafür viel viel größer.
Besten Gruß Turbo D


----------



## Pablo P. (8. Juni 2011)

rmvertex schrieb:


> Hallo Pablo P.,
> wenn du willst könntest du mal mit meiner Formula R1 probefahren,
> oder ich habe gerade eine Magura Marta SL zum Verkauf (siehe meine Anzeigen)
> die könntes du probeweise montieren und ein oder zwei Touren ausprobieren.
> ...



Hi Stefan! Danke für das Angebot! Werde wie gesagt erst nochmal versuchen, meiner K18 wieder mehr Biss zu verleihen. Wenn das nicht fruchten sollte, komme ich gerne auf Dein Angebot zurück.


----------



## rase (8. Juni 2011)

Pablo P. schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage in die Runde: ich bin in letzter Zeit nicht mehr so ganz zufrieden mit meiner Formula K18 (2008er Modell, 180mm), speziell mit nur einem Finger reicht mir die Bremskraft vorne nicht ganz aus, und mit 2 Fingern bremsen will ich eigentlich nicht mehr . Ich werde jetzt nochmal einiges damit ausprobieren (Beläge und Scheiben wechseln, Griffposition etc.), aber würde gerne mal andere Bremsen testen, ob die mir denn ausreichen würden bzw. wie die sich anfühlen. (Die Elixir 5 gibts bereits für 149  im Set, da könnt man schon schwach werden...)
> 
> Wäre darum prima, wenn jemand von Euch mal seine/ihre Erfahrungen mit seiner/ihrer Bremse (wie gesagt, v.a. mit nur einem Finger am Hebel) kurz anreißen könnte - und ich ggf. bei ner gemeinsamen Tour oder ner anderen sich ergebenden Gelegenheit mal kurz "Probeziehen" dürfte...  Wichtig wäre somit Info über Modell, Baujahr und auch Bremsscheibengröße. Gerne auch Hinweise bzgl. Wartungsfreundlichkeit usw.
> 
> ...



200er Scheibe montieren. Ist die billigste Variante.


----------



## dechfrax (8. Juni 2011)

So, dann will ich mich mal nicht lumpen lassen und auch mal ein paar Details preisgeben 
Tag 1 unseres Wochenendes hat Aitschie ja schon beschrieben.

Für Tag 2 habe ich zwei Touren aus der offiziellen Kompass-Tourenbeschreibung des Tourismusbüros zusammengebracht. Zum warmfahren erstmal Gemstel- und Bärgunthütte, anschliessend rüber zum Walmendinger Horn. Leider hatte der Autor der Beschreibung keine Ahnung von der Realität. Wer mal versucht, zur unteren Lüchlealpe "hochzufahren", weis, wovon ich rede. Aber den Trail, den wir hochgetragen haben, den haben wir uns genau eingeprägt 
So sind wir dann den hübschen Weg von der oberen Lüchlealpe zur Stutzalpe und ab der Stutzalpe einen seeeeeehr leckeren Trail zum Höhenweg und dann gemütlich nach Riezlern abgefahren.


















Tag 3 mussten wir erst mal ohne Hebbe starten.
Über den Höhenweg oberhalb von Mittelberg ging's wieder rüber zum Walmendinger Horn. Über ein paar steile Rampen ging's im Skigebiet hoch zur oberen Lüchlealpe. Die letzten Meter war Schieben angesagt, aber wir hatten ja ein Ziel vor den Augen 
Von der oberen Lüchlealpe sind wir 500m Richtung Starzelalpe gequert und dann über die untere Lüchlealpe (auf dem Trail, den wir am Vortag hochgelaufen sind) runter nach Baad. Der Trail ist auf jeden Fall eine Empfehlung, ab der unteren Lüchlealpe komplett fahrbar. Wir haben dann wieder hochgekurbelt zur Stutzalpe wo Hebbe schon auf uns wartete und direkt den Trail von der Stutzalpe runter. Und weil's so schön war, sind Hebbe, Arno und ich gleich nochmal hoch und den gleichen Trail wieder runter.











Am 4. Tag ging's wieder Richtung Kanzelwand. Diesmal vom Parkplatz Söllereck über den Freibergsee und Skigebiet Fellhorn und
bis fast auf die Kanzelwand rauf. Dann sind wir zur Kühgundalpe rübergequert und auf anspruchsvollem Terrain ins Warmatgundtal abgefahren.
Anschliessend ging's zurück ins Skigebiet Fellhorn und dann auf einem
seeeeeeehr schönen Trail runter zur Talstation der Fellhornbahn. Das
Mittelstück des Trails ist zornig, ansonsten einfach ein Genuss. Ab der
Talstation ging's dann einfach zurück über den Freibergsee zum Parkplatz.


----------



## Ruggi (9. Juni 2011)

[email protected],

ich hab mal ne frage zu euren rucksäcken. wieviel liter habt ihr da?
bin am überlegen ob ich 18l oder 26l (dakine apex) nehmen soll.
für tagestouren etc sollten eigentlich 18l reichen? 
wie groß sind eure tourenrucksäcke?

danke schonmal

@medic
schöne pics!!! da bekommt man gleich lust zu biken! 
wenns klappt bin ich anfang juli auch dort *freu*

gruß ruggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (9. Juni 2011)

@ruggi: ich fahr auf tagestouren meinen deuter transalpine, bin aber im moment am überlegen, mir einen evoc 20l, wie ihn enforce hat, zuzulegen. von deuter gibts auch den attack mit integriertem protektor mit 20l.


----------



## Ruggi (9. Juni 2011)

@JJ Danke für Deine Antwort 

So wie der Bike Kollege hier (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=382259&highlight=dakine+nomad)
habe ich auch beide gerade zuhause liegen. Die Dakine Rucksäcke finde ich von dem P/L her echt super. 
Bin mir nur unschlüssig ob ich wirklich 26l brauch 

Muß glaub heute Abend mal ein paar "Tests" mit Beladung machen!


----------



## Aitschie (9. Juni 2011)

Für Feierabendtouren (ca. 3h): Deuter HydroExp 8 (erweiterbar auf 12l) - teilweise aber auch ohne rucksack, dann alles in die Trikottaschen.
Für Tagestouren: Deuter Trans Alpin 30 (und irgendwie immer noch zu klein. Gut, ich hab auch immer entweder die große DSLR oder Video drinne...). 

@ medc17: Lüchlealp war einer der Tipps aus der Freeride und Bike.


----------



## Chris_360 (9. Juni 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @ruggi: ich fahr auf tagestouren meinen deuter transalpine, bin aber im moment am überlegen, mir einen evoc 20l, wie ihn enforce hat, zuzulegen. von deuter gibts auch den attack mit integriertem protektor mit 20l.



ich hab den evoc freeride trail: so toll die aufteilung ist, so schlecht ist die belüftung des rückens (wenn man davon überhaupt sprechen kann)


----------



## dechfrax (9. Juni 2011)

Ruggi schrieb:


> ich hab mal ne frage zu euren rucksäcken. wieviel liter habt ihr da?
> bin am überlegen ob ich 18l oder 26l (dakine apex) nehmen soll.
> für tagestouren etc sollten eigentlich 18l reichen?


Ich nutze für Tagestouren die Lidl-Kopie des 18L-Dakine und bin damit seeeeeehr zufrieden. Aussen ist Platz für'n Full-Face und Protektoren und der Platz drinnen reicht locker für ein ganzes Wochenende.


----------



## DJT (10. Juni 2011)

Ich meld mich auch mal wieder 

Nachdem Bilder posten hier grad so in ist, mach ich auch mit 

Das hier find ich super gelungen von Aitschie:





Und Aitschie mal vor der Kamera:


----------



## Ruggi (10. Juni 2011)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten! 

.... ist jetzt nen 26l Dakine Apex Rucksack geworden und wurde heute
gleich ausgiebig getestet


----------



## gasman (10. Juni 2011)

südtirol is momentan wettermässig net so toll
immerhin hab ich es heute  nachmittag trocken von tscherms über den 31er aufs vigiljoch geschafft und bin mal wieder den 34a bzw. später den 34er nach lana runter. immer wieder eine freude. kurz nachdem ich wieder in tscherms war, hats wieder angefangen zu regnen.
wer verschieben kann, sollte momentan nicht hierher kommen. die aussichten sind echt traurig.


----------



## dechfrax (10. Juni 2011)

gasman schrieb:


> wer verschieben kann, sollte momentan nicht hierher kommen. die aussichten sind echt traurig.


Danke für den Tipp! Dann lassen wir das mit der Brenta erst mal sausen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micb (10. Juni 2011)

es gibt kein schlechtes wetter....nur schlechte Klamotten <_<....werd morgen wohl in die dolos aufbrechen...(aber ohne rad )


----------



## gasman (11. Juni 2011)

das mit dem wetter und den schlechten klamotten stimmt wohl teilweise für wanderer, aber aufm rad schauts schon ganz anders aus. nasse wurzeln kann man nicht mit klamotten kompensieren.
komme grad zurück vom tschögglberg...bei regen.
bin heute glücklicherweise mit dem rr los. hafling-vöran-mölten. da hats dann gepieselt. den trail ins etschtal hätte man bei den bedingungen grad knicken können. klamotten hin oder her.


----------



## trossifumi (15. Juni 2011)

Wenns Wetter so bleibt wie grad )) dann werd ich heute Spätnachmittag/Abends noch ne Runde ins Lautertal drehen....wer bock hat...melden!!


----------



## junkyjerk (15. Juni 2011)

kann leider nicht, gabel beim service... aber viel spass.


----------



## El Martinos (17. Juni 2011)

Hatt von euch jemand Lust, ab Montag einen kurzen Alpencross mitzufahren? Wollte entweder ab Oberstdorf über den Schrofenpass, Lech, Warth, St. Anton (vielleicht auch hier starten), Verwalltal (schneefrei), Konstanzer Hütte, Heilbronner Hütte (offiziell erst offen ab dem 20., aber Übernachtung schon möglich, schneefrei), Ischgl, Heidelberger Hütte (noch nicht geöffnet), Fimberpass (laut Hüttenwirt sind schon einige drüber, nahezu schneefrei), Sur En, Val D´Uina, Sesvennahütte (offen, laut Hüttenwirt ist das Val d'Uina mit dem MTB  schon problemlos), Vinschgau. Bin hier schon ein paarmal rüber, ist jetzt nicht zuuu anspruchsvoll.
Ab hier würd ich eventuell den klassischen AX abbrechen und an den Gardasee durchs Etschtal runterbolzen oder in die Dolomiten rüberradeln, um mit Wurmspecht und Daniel zum Biken zu gehen. Vielleicht steigen die aber einfach auch noch in den AX ein. Bin für Vorschläge offen, das Wetter soll ja perfekt werden die nächste Woche... 

Ach ja, zur Trailpflege, bin noch dran, sieht aber eher nicht so prima aus da das in Blaubeuren irgendwie durch das städtische Bauamt übernommen wird und nicht durch den Albverein. Meld mich deswegen aber noch.


----------



## Pablo P. (17. Juni 2011)

Viel Spaß und... keep me posted!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruggi (17. Juni 2011)

[email protected],

war heute mal wieder ein wenig "fescher" unterwegs und hab dabei gemerkt das meine Gabel total fertig ist 

Sie braucht eigentlich dringend mal einen großen Service bei Rock Shock.
Aber wenn ich sie jetzt einschicke, ist sie ca. 6 - 8 Wochen weg. Das fällt dann genau in meinen Bikeurlaub 

Kennt irgendwer eine Möglichkeit einen Service wo machen zu lassen,
ohne das ich sie einschicken muß?
Ist eine Rock Shock 2 Step Lyrik (BJ. glaub 2007)
So wie es aussieht sind die Innenbuchsen ausgeschlagen.
Die läuft total ruppig beim ein und ausfedern.

Falls jemand einen Tip hat wär ich sehr dankbar 

Grüße Ruggi


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Juni 2011)

@ruggi: im moment ist die verweildauer bei sportimport nur 48h, das heisst, der postweg hin und zurück dauert länger als der service. also schick die gabel zu sportimport und fertig.


----------



## Aitschie (20. Juni 2011)

Ein krasses (unter wetteraspekten) aber weitgehend geniales (trailtechnisch) WE!!!!

War mit jj am Sonntag unterwegs. Das Wetter war ein ständiger Wechsel von a****kalt mit frierenden Fingern bis hin zu viel zu warm, das Ganze immer mit nem schönen Lüftchen in den Haaren. Die Trails aber.....  (sieht man mal von der Kuhwiese ab, jj war wieder kurz vorm Hulk )




Auffahrt bis auf 1.600m




kurz darauf kam das weiße Zeug von oben




25min später...

Da leider die nächste graue Wolke mit weißem Zeug aufzog haben wir 80m unter dem Gipfel abgebrochen und uns schneller auf die Abfahrt gemacht. 




Trail runter - anfangs schwer technisch, in der Mitte normal technisch, unten Flow! So soll's sein, und dass über 700hm




Kurz vor dem zweiten Gipfel.

Vom letzten Trail gibt's leider keine Bilder, der war aber ähnlich gut wie der erste - nur mit fast 1.000hm länger, wobei der leider Anfang ziemlich shice war: ständiges rauf- und runter und dann diese mistige Kuhwiese....
jj hat aber fleißig die Kamera laufen lassen, vll. gibt's da noch schöne Bewegtbilder...

Definitiv eine Runde, die sich lohnt!!!


----------



## junkyjerk (21. Juni 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/25377184"]die unvollendete[/ame]

guckst du... am besten in hd auf vimeo.com


----------



## fetzwech (21. Juni 2011)

sehr schönes Filmchen! V.a. die Spaghettiszene


----------



## Pablo P. (21. Juni 2011)

LOL! Ja, die Spaghetti-Szene is super! 

Hat jemand Lust heut Abend ab 17.30 oder 18 Uhr ne gemütliche Runde rund um Blaubeuren/Schelklingen zu drehen?


----------



## toddel1 (21. Juni 2011)

Mal wieder schöne Bilder und Video!
Das weisse Zeugs werden wir am Donnerstag/Freitag in den Dolos wohl auch haben, aber nicht nur von oben ;-)
Man sieht sich!
toddel
the toddel


----------



## junkyjerk (21. Juni 2011)

schnee von unten?


----------



## Aitschie (21. Juni 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> schnee von unten?



Nee, in der Nase. Weißt nicht, wir machen ein Kiff- und Koks-WE. Biken ist nur Vorwand, dass uns die Damen gehen lassen... 

Feines Filmchen, meine Kritik: das Ende ist bisschen plötzlich. Vll. besser auf einer längeren Geraden ausblenden. So bist in der Fahraktion und plötzlich ist aus. Und das nächste mal zieh ich den Brustgurt vom Rucksack fest  Ach und dann noch viiiieeeellll mehr externe Aufnahmen, der Anfang ist spitze!
Ach ja, und der Profi macht bei 1:25 den Schwenk ohne runterschauen... 

BTW, weils mir grad auffällt: wann stellst du deine Filme online? 4Uhr38???  Da schläft man doch - oder bin ich jetzt offiziel "alt"???


----------



## junkyjerk (22. Juni 2011)

mit neuem ende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeJackson (26. Juni 2011)

Hi!

Obwohl ich ab und zu auf mtb-news mitlese, habe ich erst heute den Ulm-Thread entdeckt (zumindest kann ich mich nicht erinnern, hier schonmal drin gelesen zu haben  ). 

Ich würde mich, je nach Gelegenheit, gern mal einer lokalen Feierabend-Runde oder so anschließen. Mich würde auch der Stand der angesprochenen Trailpflege interessieren - ich denke, ich weiß zum Großteil, um welche Strecken es geht und würde, wenn erwünscht, auch Hand anlegen.

Bei der Gelegenheit: 
Ich bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich mein Trek Remedy 7 (2010er-Modell - Kauf im August) gg. ein tourentaugliches Rad in der 180mm-Klasse eintausche. Hat vielleicht ein "Local" Interesse? Zustand ist 1A, Probefahrt etc. natürlich kein Problem. 

Würde mich freuen, ein paar Bike-Kontakte knüpfen zu können.


----------



## Aitschie (26. Juni 2011)

JoeJackson schrieb:


> Ich würde mich, je nach Gelegenheit, gern mal einer lokalen Feierabend-Runde oder so anschließen.



Auch wenn ich glaub der am wenigsten geeignete bin, aber einfach mitfahren! 



JoeJackson schrieb:


> Bei der Gelegenheit:
> Ich bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich mein Trek Remedy 7 (2010er-Modell - Kauf im August) gg. ein tourentaugliches Rad in der 180mm-Klasse eintausche. Hat vielleicht ein "Local" Interesse? Zustand ist 1A, Probefahrt etc. natürlich kein Problem.



Ähm, 180mm und Tourenklasse??? Kannst mir mal sagen, welches Rad das sein soll bzw. welche Touren du meinst? 180mm ist Freeride/Super Enduro (wenn man mal in diesen Kategorien denken mag), also eher weniger in Richtung klassisches Tourengebiet...
Und aus eigener Erfahrung: das Remedy ist ein super Rad, würde ich persönlich um nichts in der Welt hergeben (liegt auch daran, dass es bei mir in die engere Wahl des Winter-Aufbau-Projekts geraten ist).

@all: wir sind wohlbehalten aus den Dolomiten wieder zurück und hatten 3 wunderbare Tage! Absolut genialste Trails und grandiose Bilder. Die ersten hab ich in meinem Fotoalbum (Ordner Dolomiten) eingestellt und bereits im Hochtourenthread gepostet.


----------



## JoeJackson (26. Juni 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich glaub der am wenigsten geeignete bin, aber einfach mitfahren!



Warum bist du da der am wenigsten geeignete? Fahre gern mal mit, wenn sich da was ergibt.



Aitschie schrieb:


> Ähm, 180mm und Tourenklasse??? Kannst mir mal sagen, welches Rad das sein soll bzw. welche Touren du meinst? 180mm ist Freeride/Super Enduro (wenn man mal in diesen Kategorien denken mag), also eher weniger in Richtung klassisches Tourengebiet...
> Und aus eigener Erfahrung: das Remedy ist ein super Rad, würde ich persönlich um nichts in der Welt hergeben (liegt auch daran, dass es bei mir in die engere Wahl des Winter-Aufbau-Projekts geraten ist).



Habe mich vermutlich etwas missverständlich/falsch ausgedrückt. Ich meine die Enduro-Klasse BIS 180mm - genauer gesagt liebäugle ich mit der Anschaffung eines Canyon Torque Trailflow. Das kann man ja noch den ein oder anderen Kilometer bewegen. Habe damit dann allerdings natürlich nicht die Ambitionen, 60-70 km Querfeldeintouren zu treten 

Ich finde mein Remedy super - wie gesagt, im Moment ist es auch nur "Spinnerei"


----------



## micb (27. Juni 2011)

Würde morgen Abend eine Feierabendrunde drehen, bin zeitlich recht flexibel, wahrscheinlich Richtung Lautertal.


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Juni 2011)

@micb: kann wahrscheinlich kurz nach 18uhr beim bikeline starten, wenn dir das reicht, wäre ich dabei.


----------



## micb (27. Juni 2011)

18 Uhr Bikeline ist ok


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Juni 2011)

@micb: geile signatur


----------



## Nocinoib (27. Juni 2011)

Wäre am Freitag und Samstag wahrscheinlich im Allgäu und würde mich gerne einer Tour anschließen.

Hat jemand da was geplant???


----------



## Aitschie (27. Juni 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @micb: geile signatur



Wer den Fehler findet darf sich was wünschen.





(Bild kann man sich auch in groß in meinem Fotoalbum anschauen, dann wird's vll. einfacher)



Nocinoib schrieb:


> Wäre am Freitag und Samstag wahrscheinlich im Allgäu und würde mich gerne einer Tour anschließen.
> 
> Hat jemand da was geplant???



Ja, ist die frage, nach was dir der Sinn steht. Technisch? Oder doch eher ne klassische Tour? Geplant ist bisher noch nichts, ich werde wohl auch erst am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag dazu kommen. 

Wenn das Wetter passt, werd ich am Freitag wohl mal den Rottachberg in Angriff nehmen (da fehlt mir noch ne Abfahrt... eher tourig) oder das Rubihorn bei Oberstdorf (eher bergsteigerisch)

@all: am Freitag und Samstag ist in Kempten stadtfest, wer ne Unterkunft braucht, kann Freitag und Samstag mit auf Tour und den Freitag abend genießen wir aufm stadtfest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ludovic (27. Juni 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @micb: kann wahrscheinlich kurz nach 18uhr beim bikeline starten, wenn dir das reicht, wäre ich dabei.



Hallo,

ich bin noch ziemlich neu hier und wurde gerne mit euch morgen fahren. Ist das ok?

Ludo


----------



## dechfrax (27. Juni 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Wer den Fehler findet darf sich was wünschen.


Wieso Fehler? Die Kinematik ist doch die gleiche!


----------



## demsir (27. Juni 2011)

micb schrieb:


> 18 Uhr Bikeline ist ok


Ich würde mich morgen auch mal wieder anschließen.


----------



## Nocinoib (28. Juni 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Wer den Fehler findet darf sich was wünschen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Technische Tour! Mehr als eine 3/4 Stunde tragen muss nicht sein.
Bike Remedy, Versetzten o.k.
Wechselweises Versetzen von Vorderad und Hinterrad im Stand = Fehlanzeige.


----------



## aka (28. Juni 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Wer den Fehler findet darf sich was wünschen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, der Tipp mit gross hat geholfen! Das Rad rechts hat ein Tapered Steuerrohr, die anderen 1 1/8".


----------



## junkyjerk (28. Juni 2011)

Ludovic schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin noch ziemlich neu hier und wurde gerne mit euch morgen fahren. Ist das ok?
> 
> Ludo



klaro, komm einfach kurz vor 18uhr in die sterngasse 9 zur bikeline-ulm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (28. Juni 2011)

aka schrieb:


> Danke, der Tipp mit gross hat geholfen! Das Rad rechts hat ein Tapered Steuerrohr, die anderen 1 1/8".



Und der pöhse Pursche fährt ein Rad von Onkel Erwin, nicht vom Kalle wie die anderen strammen Kerle...


----------



## junkyjerk (29. Juni 2011)

video von freitag letzter woche. das 3-zinnen-video folgt bald. und nicht vergessen, auf "dieses video gefällt mir" zu klicken...


----------



## Ludovic (29. Juni 2011)

voll schöne diese Video! Wo was das?


----------



## Aitschie (29. Juni 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> und nicht vergessen, auf "dieses video gefällt mir" zu klicken...



alter Sammler... meine Stimme hast ja so oder so 

Das Einzige was fehlt sind Aufnahmen vom Aufstieg - wegen dem krassen Unterschied Aufstieg zu Abfahrt



Ludovic schrieb:


> voll schöne diese Video! Wo was das?



Steht am Ende - Dolomiten.


----------



## DJT (29. Juni 2011)

was leider nicht gefilmt wurde ist der Gipfel-Dance


----------



## chickenway-user (2. Juli 2011)

DJT schrieb:


> was leider nicht gefilmt wurde ist der Gipfel-Dance



Nicht?
[ame="http://vimeo.com/25685042"]2796 m Ã¼ber dem Meer on Vimeo[/ame]

Könnte man nochmal in Ordentlich machen...


----------



## Aitschie (2. Juli 2011)

Irgendwie lustiges Abspacken 

Heut mal mit David (aka Nocinoib) unterwegs gewesen. 2 Gipfel und einiges an Videomaterial. Muss es nur noch die Tage schnippeln...

Aber wen lernt man auf dem ersten Gipfel kennen? Den MTB-Leiter des DAV Ulm... die Welt ist ab und an echt n Dorf.


----------



## Nocinoib (3. Juli 2011)

Ja, scheeeeee wars! Gutes Wetter, tolle Abfahrten. 
Bin aufs Video gespannt ...


----------



## Aitschie (3. Juli 2011)

Another Good Day At The Office!!! 2 Gipfel mit fast der gleichen Höhe (2.089m zu 2.086m) im Tannheimer Tal 




*Hebbe im ersten Gipfelaufstieg, das Ziel im Blick! *







[/URL
*eine der zahlreichen technischen Sektionen in der Abfahrt, Thomas als Fotofahrer*




*Flowige Abschnitte gabs aber auch zur Genüge, Hebbe genießt einen solchen...*




*Panorama vom zweiten Gipfel, Thomas findet's klasse!!! Im Hintergrund die schönsten Gipfel der Allgäuer   *




*Julian in der Abfahrt vom zweiten Gipfel - erstmals mitm Ufo und dem Beweis: ein 18,5kg-Ufo kann man auch über eine Tour mit 1.826hm fahren/tragen!*


----------



## DJT (3. Juli 2011)

Nur mussten wir uns erst entscheiden wohin wir wollen ... 





(mehr Bilder im Album!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (4. Juli 2011)

schöne bilder vom sonntag. wetter hat ja auch mitgespielt. 18,5kg bike rumtragen, wahnsinn..


----------



## Aitschie (4. Juli 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> schöne bilder vom sonntag. wetter hat ja auch mitgespielt. 18,5kg bike rumtragen, wahnsinn..



Wir haben dich auch vermisst, warst von der Regierung gebunden??? Wetter war genial, v.a. als auf dem zweiten Gipfel die Sonne rauskam und die Allgäuer sehr schön beleuchtet wurden.... *träum*


----------



## junkyjerk (4. Juli 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Wir haben dich auch vermisst, warst von der Regierung gebunden???



nee, eher von meinem norovirus.. wenn man nicht mehr weiss, ob man oben oder unten zukneifen soll, dann kann man kaum auf berge steigen...


----------



## Aitschie (4. Juli 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> nee, eher von meinem norovirus.. wenn man nicht mehr weiss, ob man oben oder unten zukneifen soll, dann kann man kaum auf berge steigen...



Was meinst, wie schnell du oben bist, wenn oben ein dixie steht 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## enforce (4. Juli 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> nee, eher von meinem norovirus.. wenn man nicht mehr weiss, ob man oben oder unten zukneifen soll, dann kann man kaum auf berge steigen...



langsam übertreibst du es mit deinen Zwangsdiäten.

Gute Besserung


----------



## junkyjerk (4. Juli 2011)

bin ja schon wieder gesund, hat nur 2 tage gedauert, dann waren die noroviren und 3kg weg.


----------



## chickenway-user (4. Juli 2011)

3kg, das lohnt sich ja richtig...

Ich sollte mehr Extremsport machen, der Alltag ist zu gefährlich. Grad hab ich das UFO nochmal in der Garage besucht, dann hab ich das Tor zu gemacht und plötzlich hat meine Nase geblutet...


----------



## gasman (5. Juli 2011)

hey hat jemand eine oder zwei von diesen riegel-taschen, die man aufs oberrohr machen kann.
fahre freitag in die abbruzzen und da wärn so teile hilfreich. 
bei bike-line gibbet die nur für 20 euronen und wasserdicht. ich brauch die einfache version, weil bei mir regnets net
danke


----------



## wildermarkus (5. Juli 2011)

@ Aitschi

Super Bilder!!

Wo seid ihr denn da genau gewesen?
Gerne auch per PN

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (6. Juli 2011)

Servus,

ich mal wieder 

Bin mal wieder in der Ulmer Gegend und hätte Samstag und eventuell auch Sonntag Zeit für ne Runde Biken.
Wo was fahrt ihr am WE?
Samstag Allgäu und Sonntag Geislingen wär optimal für mich 

Tobias


----------



## Aitschie (6. Juli 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Wo was fahrt ihr am WE?



A7. 

Meinerseits dieses Wochenende keine Tour, am Freitag darf ich fürs Klinikum länger arbeiten. Samstag muss ich in Kempten und später in Ulm einige Sachen erledigen und Sonntag geht's auch nicht... außer mitm Rad zur Eisdiele


----------



## DJT (6. Juli 2011)

Kommen wir nun zu unserem nächsten Bilderrätsel:

Was fehlt hier? 







Samstag/Sonntag bin ich evtl. dabei. Mal schauen was das Wetter macht


----------



## junkyjerk (6. Juli 2011)

sonntag will ich auf jeden fall aufs rad. bei shitwetter auch nach geislingen oder hier in der gegend rumgondeln, egal...


----------



## frogmatic (6. Juli 2011)

DJT schrieb:


> Kommen wir nun zu unserem nächsten Bilderrätsel:
> 
> Was fehlt hier?



Oh mein Gott - ihr seid ohne Wanderstöcke da oben


----------



## bax75 (7. Juli 2011)

Hey Jungs! 

Bei mir wäre der sozialverträglichere Tag der Samstag. Aber so wie ich es sehe wird eh das Wetter der bestimmende Faktor sein. Schau mer mal.

Gruß Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (7. Juli 2011)

bax75 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs!
> 
> Bei mir wäre der sozialverträglichere Tag der Samstag...



Ja Samstag. 

Sonntag muss ich jetzt doch schon morgens wieder in MA sein, arbeiten. 
Werd dann Sonntag Nachmittag den Pfälzerwald rocken, auch net schlecht 

Aber Samstag bin ich noch in Ulm.
Allgäu, Blaubeuren, Geislingen, ich bin offen.

Gruss

Tobias


----------



## Aitschie (7. Juli 2011)

DJT schrieb:


> Kommen wir nun zu unserem nächsten Bilderrätsel:
> 
> Was fehlt hier?



Die Frage muss eher lauten: warum hat Julian noch den Helm aufm Kopp????


----------



## chickenway-user (7. Juli 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Die Frage muss eher lauten: warum hat Julian noch den Helm aufm Kopp????



Weil sonst der Schweiss im Helm kalt würde...


----------



## Aitschie (7. Juli 2011)

Geb doch nicht immer gleich die Antwort! Lass die Leute doch mal raten...


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Juli 2011)

besser wär gewesen, ihr wärt alle im selben moment hochgesprungen mit bikehaltung und dann hätte der fotograf abgedrückt...


----------



## Pablo P. (8. Juli 2011)

DJT schrieb:


>





...und jetzt alle nen Stoppie!


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Juli 2011)

etwas verspätet, aber hier nun das video zur tour um die 3 zinnen, achtung, fast 10minuten lang.


----------



## JoeJackson (9. Juli 2011)

Sind für heute schon alle versorgt, oder ist noch was in Planung?


----------



## DJT (9. Juli 2011)

Was geht jetzt morgen? Geislingen oder doch was im Allgäu?


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Juli 2011)

es regnet, es regnet, die erde wird nass.... f*u*c*k!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (9. Juli 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> es regnet, es regnet, die erde wird nass.... f*u*c*k!!!!



.... passt zur Stimmung der deutschen Fussball-Damen.

Ich will morgen mit dem Rennrad in Richtung Kempten fahren, Start gegen 14Uhr. Wer will mit?

Edit: wart ihr heute unterwegs? Gegen 8:30 hat's in Kempten noch geregnet, aber gegen 10:30 war die Sonne wieder da. Aber extrem "stechig" war's!


----------



## chickenway-user (10. Juli 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> etwas verspätet, aber hier nun das video zur tour um die 3 zinnen, achtung, fast 10minuten lang.



Supergeil! Vielen Dank.

Edit: Ich war heut unterwegs, aber nur Wandern, hoch ist das ja schön, so ganz ohne Gewicht, aber runter nervt irgendwie (auch wenn da mit dem Radel nicht viel gegangen wär...). Auf dem Säntisgipfel hab ich praktisch nix gesehen, nen Sonnenbrand hab ich jetzt aber trotzdem. Und hinterher Schaschlik zum Frühstück war auch richtig geil!


----------



## Tobsn (11. Juli 2011)

Samstag haben mich Bax75, DJT ,[kenn die weitern IBC Nicks nicht] auf ne Runde Bike-Bergsteigen mitgenommen. 
Scheeeeee wars 

Eigentlich bin ja eher der Fan von gediegenen Touren und flowigen, schnellen Trails.
Aber man muss ja auch mal etwas Abwechslung in den Bikealltag bringen. 





Muss sagen hat richtig Spaß gemacht. 
Schreit jetzt nicht sofort nach einer Wiederholung, hatte und hab ja auch nicht das optimale Material dafür. 
Das nächste Mal vielleicht doch lieber Geislingen.
Aber ich hatte meinen Spaß und vielen Dank an alle Mitfahrer und den Guide.


Hier noch ein paar Bilder von meiner ersten Bike-Bergsteigertour in den Vogesen 2007.


----------



## bax75 (11. Juli 2011)

...wir hatten aber _wirklich_ auch Bikes dabei!!!


----------



## Aitschie (13. Juli 2011)

Nach Begutachtung diverser Bilder und Rücksprache mit den Mitfahrern ist der Berg glaub von meiner To-Do-Liste gestrichen...


----------



## micb (13. Juli 2011)

War jetzt nicht schlecht, ging aber eher Richtung "Dolomitenexperimentel"...


----------



## mtbjahn (13. Juli 2011)

Nochmal kurz zum Thema Dolomiten:
Hier findet Ihr einige Fotos von den Toddel-Trail-Days 2011.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Pablo P. (14. Juli 2011)

Fährt jemand von Euch am Freitag Nachmittag, vielleicht so ab 16 Uhr?


----------



## axx (14. Juli 2011)

bax75 schrieb:


> ...wir hatten aber _wirklich_ auch Bikes dabei!!!



Aber keine Knieschoner?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (14. Juli 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Nach Begutachtung diverser Bilder und Rücksprache mit den Mitfahrern ist der Berg glaub von meiner To-Do-Liste gestrichen...



Würde ich nicht sagen.

Als Bike & Hike Tour auf jeden Fall lohnend.
Die Abfahrt ab dem Sattel hat mir sehr gut getaugt, allein die lohnt sich.


----------



## bax75 (14. Juli 2011)

axx schrieb:


> Aber keine Knieschoner?



Doch, doch: Hebbe war so freundlich mir auszuhelfen.
Wie war der AX, axx?


----------



## Aitschie (14. Juli 2011)

​
Und wenn's gefällt: Show It Baby!!!


----------



## dechfrax (14. Juli 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Synchronous Love : Und wenn's gefällt: Show It Baby!!!


Hmmm, lecker, Nagelfluhkette! Like it!
Lässt Du mir bitte bei Gelegenheit den Track zukommen?


----------



## Pablo P. (15. Juli 2011)

Pablo P. schrieb:


> Fährt jemand von Euch am Freitag Nachmittag, vielleicht so ab 16 Uhr?



*uppppp* evtl. schon gegen 15 oder 15.30 Uhr?


----------



## Ruggi (16. Juli 2011)

werd mich jetzt dann mal aufs bike setzen und richtung blaubeuren aufbrechen.... 
hat jemand den gleichen gedanken und hat lust mit zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (17. Juli 2011)

Am Wochenende kamen mit Micha (der eine oder andere erinnert sich vll. an Posts von "TheMicha", das ist der ), Steffi und Bernd aus Bayreuth ins Allgäu zu Besuch. Am Samstag haben sich zusätzlich axx und medc17 (alles Gute nachträglich an dieser Stelle nochmal!!!) an uns angehängt - zusammen hatten wir einen genialen Tag mit einem neuen Trail...

Achtung, es folgt ein Anschlag in form von Bildern...

*Ladies first: Steffi*




*Bernd vor dem beeindruckenden Panorama der Allgäuer Alpen*




*axx im Einstieg zum neuen Trail...*



*
aitschie in einer der beiden Schlüsselstellen*




TheMicha im Flowteil der Abfahrt



*
Zum Abschluss haben wir noch abgekürzt und dabei einen kurzen, aber spaßigen Trail getestet. medc17 nimmt der Stufe...*




Soweit für Samstag...


----------



## Aitschie (17. Juli 2011)

... weiter mit Sonntag!

axx und medc17 hatten leider keine Zeit, ihr Platz haben DJT und seine Ex-Pflegeschwester Alex eingenommen. Und unser Essenplan sah lecker aus: 6 Biker, 4 Kuchen!!!!
Und dazu 2 feinste Trails im Gunzesrieder Tal.... Aber Bilder:

*TheOpener: TheMicha*




*Steffi in der Abfahrt...*




*Kurz vorm Abheben: Bernd*



*
Angeblich erst ein Jahr beim biken, aber schon verdammt flott und sicher unterwegs: Alex...*




*.. und ihr Ex-Pflegekind DJT!*




Und das muss für heute reichen!!!!


----------



## TheMicha (17. Juli 2011)

War ein super WE! 
Ich komme gerne mal auf ne Hochtour vorbei.


----------



## frogmatic (17. Juli 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> *aitschie in einer der beiden Schlüsselstellen*



Großes Kino - vor allem die Gesichter der Zuschauer 

Ich stelle fest: ich wohne zu weit von den Alpen weg...


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Juli 2011)

schöne bilder!!! ich hab den ganzen sonntag litevilles präsentiert...


----------



## Pablo P. (18. Juli 2011)

Na, zum Glück hast Du ja schon eins - sonst wär das bestimmt die reinste Folter... 

.
.
.
... werde heut Abend so gegen 18 Uhr Richtung Schelklingen fahren für eine 2 1/2-3 h Stunden Tour. Jemand Lust, mitzukommen?


----------



## Aitschie (18. Juli 2011)

TheMicha schrieb:


> War ein super WE!
> Ich komme gerne mal auf ne Hochtour vorbei.



Fand ick ooch, wa?! Du weißt wann und wo, also musst nur n Datum nennen, wenns dir passt.


----------



## axx (18. Juli 2011)

ich hab auch noch ein Foto vom Samstag, mal wieder was zum Scrollen


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Juli 2011)

@axx: schööön...


----------



## enforce (19. Juli 2011)

@axx+jj: da sieht man genau die Stelle, wo sich jj letztes Jahr abgelegt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (19. Juli 2011)

@enforce: stimmt! den sturz werd ich mein leben lang nicht vergessen...


----------



## ALB_rider (20. Juli 2011)

Servus miteinander,
ich komme aus Amstetten ( bei Geislingen) und habe bei euch gelesen dass ihr öfters richtung Geislingen unterwegs seid.
Welche Trails fahrt ihr dort meistens?
und welche empfehlt ihr?

Seid ihr eigendlich alle Bikebergsteiger oder gibts auch ein paar
Freerider unter euch?


Der geislinger thread  existiert ja kaum mehr


----------



## junkyjerk (22. Juli 2011)

hallo alb_rider: wir sind in der letzten zeit eher selten in geislingen, das ist eigentlich unser herbst, winter und frühlingsrevier, da wir im sommer in die richtigen berge gehen. 

die abfahrten beim bikebergsteigen sind meist steil und ausgesetzt, die frage ist, wie du freeriden definierst. ab und zu gehen einige von uns auch mal in den bikepark.

vielleicht schaffst du es ja, mit uns mal auf tour zu gehen. dann wirst du uns und wir dich besser einschätzen können.


----------



## ALB_rider (23. Juli 2011)

Ja ich meinte eher Bikepark- Freeriden.  Welche Bikeparks besucht ihr denn am häufigsten? und welche findet ihr am Besten ( hier in der region)?

Ja ich werde sobald mein Bike wieder flott geamcht ist mich mal melden und eventuell mal zu einer Tour vorbeischauen.


----------



## Aitschie (23. Juli 2011)

Bikepark? Naja, eher nicht mein Ding... die Natur bietet viel interessantere Trails - mag aber auch daran liegen, dass ich nicht springen kann (oder will ) Trotzdem will demnächst (spätestens Anfang September) mal nach Albstadt, das liegt aber eher daran, da man sich dort durch das Transition-Programm testen kann...


----------



## Fuluxus (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
 ich bin noch nicht so lange mit Rad in Ulm und wollte mal fragen, ob es regelmäßige Feierabendrunden gibt? 
Unter der Woche ab 18 Uhr? Am besten wäre es noch wenn ich bei jemanden mitfahren kann, der sich besser auskennt als ich ;-)

MFG


----------



## Pablo P. (28. Juli 2011)

Regelmäßig eher weniger, aber bei mir z.B. dennoch so 2 mal unter der Woche...  wechselnde Termine halt, je nach Wetter und Laune. Einfach immer wieder hier rein schauen, da ergibt sich oft was.


----------



## JoeJackson (29. Juli 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> da man sich dort durch das Transition-Programm testen kann...



Wow, das wusste ich noch gar nicht - guter Tipp. Wollte auch die nächsten Woche dort mal vorbei schauen. 

On-Topic: 
Ich war, trotz des schlechten Wetters, mal wieder Richtung Hochsträß unterwegs und bin mal wieder den ebenen Trail mit anschließendem kurzen Downhill gefahren (ich denke, es weiß jeder, welche Stelle ich meine). 

An dem Stück mit den Anliegern und Kickern liegen viele Bauteile der eingerissenen North-Shore-Elemente im Weg herum (teilweise mit herausstehenden Nägeln  ). Ich habe weggeräumt, was ging und so lange ich Lust hatte. Mir fiel dann ein, dass hier ja mal die Sprache auf eine kleine Trail-Pflege-Aktion gebracht wurde. Da ist nichts mehr in Planung, oder? Ich würde mich, wie gesagt, da gerne anschließen.


----------



## Chris_360 (29. Juli 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> da man sich dort durch das Transition-Programm testen kann...



... kostet aber was -ich bin aber überfragt ob die bike-miete für ein bike oder alle typen (tr 450, 250 und noch ein anderes war letztes mal da - slopestyle?) geltet.

albstadt finde ich in der zwischenzeit nicht mehr ganz so toll, weil sie dort angefangen haben "aufzurüsten". d.h. damit sie mit anderen bikeparks mithalten können haben sie jetzt vermehrt neue sprünge hingebaut. das ist ja nicht schlecht, aber wenn, dann sollte der untergrund auch befahrbar sein (schotter) und der rest der strecken regelmäßig gepflegt werden (starke bremsrillen). da find ich den geisskopf um einiges besser - speziell der flowcountry-trail macht irrsinnig spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (31. Juli 2011)

Moin,
fährt heut noch jemand eine Runde?


----------



## frogmatic (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
bin mal wieder im Lande/Ländle. Wir fahren morgen ab Herrlingen Richtung Blaubeuren, und dann so dort herum. Start ist ca. 9:40 in Herrlingen am Bahnhof. 
"Bergauf gemütlich, bergab lustig" lautet das Motto. Wär schön wenn noch wer dazustößt


----------



## rmvertex (1. August 2011)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin mal wieder im Lande/Ländle. Wir fahren morgen ab Herrlingen Richtung Blaubeuren, und dann so dort herum. Start ist ca. 9:40 in Herrlingen am Bahnhof.
> "Bergauf gemütlich, bergab lustig" lautet das Motto. Wär schön wenn noch wer dazustößt



Schade leider zu spät gelesen, die nächsten Tage habe ich aber Zeit.
Darf mich kurz vorstellen:
Mein Name ist Stefan, wohne in Weidach und lese seit einiger Zeit hier im Forum schon mit, möchte mich dem Motto von frogmatic anschließen.
Wenn Ihr nichts dagegen habt würde ich bei Gelegenheit mal mitfahren.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## manomania (8. August 2011)

Hi, wie schaut es heute aus, fährt heute jenmand?
Ich würde gerne mal die Trails rund um die ulmer Berge kennenlernen.
Vielleicht hat jemand Zeit der sich da auskennt, ansonsten geht auch woanderst.

Gruß Jutta.


----------



## axx (8. August 2011)

Hi,
mir isses heut zu sumpfig, ich werd evtl. gegen später noch eine RR-Runde drehen, falls da jemand mit will.


----------



## fetzwech (8. August 2011)

Wie wäre es denn am Mittwoch abend mit einer Runde (Hochsträß, Arnegg, Lautertal oder so)? da siehts besser aus wie morgen 
18:00 Uhr bei der großen Funkantenne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ensi (8. August 2011)

da wär ich mit dabei, Mittwoch hab ich endlich mal wieder Zeit...


----------



## dechfrax (8. August 2011)

fetzwech schrieb:


> Mittwoch abend 18:00 Uhr bei der großen Funkantenne?


Bin dabei.

Mal was anderes: hat jemand Böcke, am Sonntag in Neustadt a.d.W. den Marathon mitzufahren? Es gibt sogar eine Enduro-Sonderwertung auf der Mitteldistanz für diejenigen, die mit einem Fully mit mindestens 130mm Federweg und 12,5kg antreten --> Details


----------



## Ludovic (8. August 2011)

fetzwech schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn am Mittwoch abend mit einer Runde (Hochsträß, Arnegg, Lautertal oder so)? da siehts besser aus wie morgen
> 18:00 Uhr bei der großen Funkantenne?



ich bin auch dabei. Wo ist genau der großen Funkantenne?


----------



## fetzwech (8. August 2011)

Ludovic schrieb:


> ich bin auch dabei. Wo ist genau der großen Funkantenne?


http://maps.google.de/maps?q=48.382164,9.947895&hl=de&ll=48.381908,9.948646&spn=0.002127,0.004436&sll=48.399623,9.996607&sspn=0.187562,0.397302&num=1&t=h&z=18
wenns keine besseren Vorschläge gibt: Rückkehr über Blaustein.
Bis dann


----------



## manomania (9. August 2011)

leider geht Mittwoch bei mir nicht, aber Donnerstag wäre ich dabei.


----------



## bax75 (9. August 2011)

OK, Mittwoch 18Uhr an der Kuhberg-Antenne. Ich bin da.
Werde ca. 20 Minuten vorher an der Brücke vorbeifahren. Falls noch jemand aus der Stadt mitkommt können wir uns schon dort treffen und zusammen hoch fahren.

Gruß Axel


----------



## fetzwech (11. August 2011)

heute ca. 18:15 nochmal <-- der Muskelkater muss weg


----------



## manomania (11. August 2011)

Ich werde um ca um viertel vor sechs an der Brücke sein,und hoffe jemand kommt auch dorhin, ich kenne nämlich nur den Weg die Straße rauf zur Kuhberg Antenne

Gruß Jutta


----------



## junkyjerk (11. August 2011)

wünsch euch viel spass heute, war ne geniale runde mit vielen netten, neuen gesichtern. trails im lautertal in top-zustand, kaum schlamm. herrlich... ich freu mich aufs nächste mal.


----------



## Chaka-Checka (11. August 2011)

in welche richtung geht die tour denn? wenn ich von mähringen bis zum kuhberg fahre... bin ich konditionell schon eher am ende statt am start der tour ; ))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ensi (11. August 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> war ne geniale runde mit vielen netten, neuen  gesichtern. trails im lautertal in top-zustand, kaum schlamm.  herrlich... ich freu mich aufs nächste mal.



kann mich dem nur anschließen 

@Jutta: Welche Brücke? Diese Brücke?

17.45 Uhr an der, da bin ich bei.


----------



## fetzwech (11. August 2011)

die Runde gestern war ein Traum! 
War richtig spaßig mit so viel neuen Leuten so schöne Strecken zu fahren  . Mal schauen ob ich die heute noch zusammenbekomme...


----------



## Ensi (11. August 2011)

Ich hoff, ihr habt die Strecke noch zusammenbekommen, nachdem bei mir der Pannenteufel zugeschlagen hat und ich ohne Kette vom Hochsträss zum Jehle rollen musste 
Aber die knappen 2km zusammen waren sehr nett


----------



## Chaka-Checka (11. August 2011)

Hat n mords Spaß gemacht heute! 
Merci fürs Mitschleifen... gerne wieder!


----------



## m-a-l-a (11. August 2011)

Hat voll Spaß gemacht heute!!! Gute Auswahl schöner Strecken  Jetzt kann ich glücklich und zufrieden schlafen gehen.


----------



## fetzwech (11. August 2011)

m-a-l-a schrieb:


> Hat voll Spaß gemacht heute!!! Gute Auswahl schöner Strecken  Jetzt kann ich glücklich und zufrieden schlafen gehen.




 guats nächtle!


----------



## manomania (12. August 2011)

Ganz meiner Meinung, allerdings durfte ich dann doch noch heimrollen, nachdem ich knapp meinen Zug verpasst habe.


m-a-l-a schrieb:


> Hat voll Spaß gemacht heute!!! Gute Auswahl schöner Strecken  Jetzt kann ich glücklich und zufrieden schlafen gehen.


----------



## Chris_360 (12. August 2011)

Hi, am Sonntag schaue ich mal im Bikepark Tirol (Wipptal - Innsbruck) vorbei. Wer Lust hat mitzukommen, einfach kurz melden! 2 Bikes kann ich noch mitnehmen.


----------



## Ensi (12. August 2011)

manomania schrieb:


> Ganz meiner Meinung, allerdings durfte ich dann doch noch heimrollen, nachdem ich knapp meinen Zug verpasst habe.



Kann das sein, dass du irgendwann gegen 21:45Uhr am Dietrich-Theater vorbeigerollt bist? Mir war so, als hätt ich dich gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlusslicht_ul (12. August 2011)

Hello all, wie sieht es mit einer Runde am Wochenende aus, sofern das Wetter ganz passabel ist?


----------



## Aitschie (12. August 2011)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> Hello all, wie sieht es mit einer Runde am Wochenende aus, sofern das Wetter ganz passabel ist?



Ja mei, dass der Orestis noch lebt!! Irgendwie bin ich schon davon ausgegangen, dass du Ulm verlassen hast... wo warst denn die ganze Zeit???


----------



## tbird (13. August 2011)

Nicht nur er, ich bin auch noch da ... ^^ 

Allerdings aufgrund der Arbeit (>50h / Woche zur Zeit) als auch aufgrund unserer kleinen Tochter, die seit November letzten Jahres das Licht der Welt erblickt hat, hält sich die Zeit zum Mountainbiken in Grenzen ... ^^


----------



## axx (13. August 2011)

DJT, Bax75 und ich fahren morgen ins Allgäu und fahren und tragen ein wenig auf den Schafalpen herum. Falls noch jemand mit will bitte melden. 7-Uhr-Zug.


----------



## bax75 (15. August 2011)

Boa! Schon lange keine so geniale Tour mehr gemacht! Bei diesem sahnigen Trail vergisst man das Gebuckele aufm Weg nach oben ganz schnell!

Fotos folgen...


----------



## Chaka-Checka (15. August 2011)

Fährt jemand morgen oder Mittwoch Abend wieder ne Feierabendrunde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (15. August 2011)

bax75 schrieb:


> Fotos folgen...



... aber nicht nur von Sonntag, sondern auch von Freitag: 
Michas (the_micha) Besuch in Kempten bescherte mir einen Urlaubstag weniger, aber einen fantastischen Tag in den Bergen bei Oberstdorf. Leider mit "etwas" Materialverschleiß: 1 Ventilabriss, 1 HR-Bremse mit Komplettausfall, 2 VR-Bremsen mit deutlich geringerer Bremsleistung. 

*Am Gipfel wurden wir mit einem hammer Grat belohnt (leider nur zu ca. 20% fahrbar, aber ein Ausblick )*








*Die Abfahrt war dann ping-pong*


----------



## Aitschie (15. August 2011)

Am Samstag gesellte sich zu Micha und mir noch Hebbe dazu. Gemeinsam ging es ins Rettenschwanger Tal. Unser eigentliches Ziel brachen wir aus aufstiegsgründen ab (klettern mit Bikes ist muss dann doch nicht sein), dafür stiegen Hebbe und ich auf einen anderen Gipfel. 

*Das Wetter war gigantisch, hinten in der Mitte sieht man unser Tagesziel - es fehlten nur noch 1.200 (überwiegende Trage)-hm*



*
Der Gipfel rückt näher...*




*Die Abfahrt - anfangs genialer Hangweg!*







*
Der mittlere Teil der Abfahrt war supertechnisch...*




*... und am Ende flowig!*


----------



## bax75 (15. August 2011)

bax75 schrieb:


> Fotos folgen...



So hier sind se:












Wann gehen wir wieder auf Tour


----------



## DJT (15. August 2011)

Welch Bilderflut! 

Nachdem axx immer so tolle Panoramen macht hab ich mich auch mal daran versucht.

Samstag:

















Sonntag:


----------



## MilanL (15. August 2011)

die Panoramen sind genial


----------



## axx (15. August 2011)

boah, was für eine Bilderflut, sehr fein


----------



## bax75 (16. August 2011)

@DJT: Ja genial! Scheint ja gut funktioniert zu haben mit den Panoramen. Mit welcher Software sind die zammgebappt?

Ich fand Panoramen immer ein bissel dröge, aber mit Action (Bikern) drauf haben die noch mal einen anderen Reiz.


----------



## dechfrax (16. August 2011)

Chaka-Checka schrieb:


> Fährt jemand morgen oder Mittwoch Abend wieder ne Feierabendrunde?


Heute abend 18:00 in Söflingen am drehenden Wasserrad?


----------



## Aitschie (16. August 2011)

DJT schrieb:


>



Seht ihr übrigens den Weg rechts übers Schotterfeld? Der geht über die Fiderepassscharte, führt auf der anderen Seite zum Krumbacher Höhenweg und dann zur Mindelheimer Hütte. Da ließe sich doch mit Sicherheit ne schöne Übernachtung einbauen und ne 2-Tages-Tour fahren... Am nächsten Tag ergäben sich so reizende Ziele wie Geißhorn oder ne Widdersteinumrundung (ggf. Widdersteinbesteigung, aber das geht nur ohne Rad)... Raus dann entweder wieder über die Fiderepasshütte oder das Kleinwalsertal.

Verdammt, ich hab erst im September wieder Zeit....

PS: zu fahrbarkeit hab ich noch nicht recherchiert, wer kennt sich da aus?


----------



## dechfrax (17. August 2011)

Falls jemand Lust und Zeit hat: ich werde 16:00 in Söflingen am Wasserrad sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (17. August 2011)

bax75 schrieb:


> Mit welcher Software sind die zammgebappt?



Zoner Photo-bapp-Studio 13 (Freeware)


----------



## Freerider84 (17. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin noch neu hier im MTB Forum.
Suche generell Biker/-innen in Ulmer Umgebung zum gemeinsamen biken.
Suche auch Freunde des "Hochliften's" für Freeride/Downhill.
Ganz besonders fürs kommende Wochenende 19./20.08.

Also wer Lust hat oder 1 Platz frei hat, gerne melden.


----------



## bax75 (18. August 2011)

Hier gibts mal wieder was vom Großmeister: Besonders die Aktion mit dem Drahtseil ist 

Aber nicht nachmachen Kinners!


----------



## fetzwech (18. August 2011)

Wenn wir schon beim Videos posten sind:




Immer wieder schön...


----------



## Chaka-Checka (18. August 2011)

Freerider84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich bin noch neu hier im MTB Forum.
> Suche generell Biker/-innen in Ulmer Umgebung zum gemeinsamen biken.
> Suche auch Freunde des "Hochliften's" für Freeride/Downhill.
> Ganz besonders fürs kommende Wochenende 19./20.08.
> ...



Evtl fahr ich am Sonntag nach Albstadt und hab noch nen Platz frei...
ist noch nicht sicher, werd dann hier nochmal posten.


----------



## Freerider84 (18. August 2011)

Hi, fahre morgen abend nach Leogang/Saalbach.
1 Tag Bikepark Leogang,
1 Tag Saalbacher Trails.
Hab gerade ne Unterkunft besorgt.
Wer Lust hat.. Da sollten noch "Schlafplätze" frei sein.


----------



## Pablo P. (19. August 2011)

Fahre heute gegen 13.30 ab Ehingen Richtung Immenstadt, für ne kleine Nachmittagsrunde im Allgäu. Falls jemand kurzfristig auf ne 3-4 Stunden Tour mit 1000-1200 hm Lust hat, bitte melden! Für Streckenempfehlungen (Trails!) rund um Immenstadt und Sonthofen bin ich ebenfalls zu haben. Gerne auch per PM.


----------



## junkyjerk (19. August 2011)

hallo leute,

bin ab dienstag wieder für trailrunden zu haben, leide unter bikeentzug nach 10tagen karibik.

also wer dreht ne runde am dienstag oder mittwoch abend mit mir?

start entweder in blaustein oder hochsträss, gerne auch mit licht nach blaubeuren raus und dort die trails abklappern.


----------



## Aitschie (19. August 2011)

Sitzt in der Karibik love und macht sich Gedanken übers biken in Ulm -  Probleme hat der Mann....  Nach leidend schauen Eure Bilder aber nicht gerade aus.

@ Pablo: hätteste 2h später geschrieben dann hätten wir zusammen gehen können. So war ich heute allein im Allgäu unterwegs - und hab so ganz nebenbei ein geniales Touren/BBS-Gebiet entdeckt. Bilder gibt's leider wenige, so ists wenn man Fahrer und Fotograf in einer Person ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (20. August 2011)

Neues Tourengebiet im Allgäu?

Apropos Allgäu, hoffen wir mal, dass am Sonntag weniger Schnee liegt als beim ersten Versuch


----------



## Aitschie (20. August 2011)

Zumindest für mich neu und ich viele, mit denen ich gesprochen hab, waren in dem Gebiet auch noch nicht unterwegs.... Viele lassen die Sonnenköpfe tatsächlich links liegen und gehen direkt auf Oberstdorf bzw. die westliche Hörnerkette. Dabei ist allein schon der Ausblick von den Sonnenköpfen deutlich schöner als von den Hörnern.


----------



## junkyjerk (21. August 2011)

mittwoch nightride: treffpunkt bhf herrlingen 19uhr?

mal richtung blaubeuren raus und dort die trails fahren. wetter soll ja warm bleiben.

wer noch ne lampe braucht, soll bescheid geben. ich hab noch eine, die ich verleihen kann.

teilnehmer bisher: kupfermark, jj.


----------



## axx (21. August 2011)

Um 17 Uhr geht nicht, oder? Hab grad noch keine Lust auf Nightride, v.a. weil ich erst noch einen neuen Akku kaufen muss.

Wir hatten heut ne feine Tour im Allgäu:


----------



## junkyjerk (22. August 2011)

geile fotos. bin fast neidisch.


----------



## Pablo P. (22. August 2011)

Nightride hab ich ehrlich gesagt auch noch keine große Lust. Bin heute ab 18 Uhr (evtl. auch früher) ab Parkplatz Sport Wiedenmann in Blaubeuren unterwegs. Anvisiert werden diverse Trails rund um meine jetzt ehemalige Heimatstadt, bis hin nach Schelklingen.

Kommt jemand mit?

@Aitschie: Schade, vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt ne Chance auf eine gemeinsame Runde (Bikebergsteiger bin ich allerdings gar nicht - da fehlt v.a. die Schwindelfreiheit  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (22. August 2011)

Paar meiner Bilder...

Morgens am Schrofenpass:




Abfahrt ins Bärgundtal:


----------



## Ludovic (22. August 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> mittwoch nightride: treffpunkt bhf herrlingen 19uhr?
> 
> mal richtung blaubeuren raus und dort die trails fahren. wetter soll ja warm bleiben.
> 
> ...



Hi,
ich bin dabei! zeit und treffpunkt sind ok.


----------



## manomania (23. August 2011)

Hat jemand donnerstagvormittag mal Zeit? 
Wir wollen entweder ins Blau oder Lautertal


----------



## dechfrax (23. August 2011)

axx schrieb:


> Wir hatten heut ne feine Tour im Allgäu: ...


Sehr schöne Bilder!
Ich werde morgen mal das Bike über Einödsberg, Spätengundkopf und Wildengundkopf zum Waltenberger Haus buckeln, mal schauen, wie's da oben aussieht.

Noch was anderes: ich habe 3. und 4.9. sturmfrei und möchte gerne eine 2-Tagestour machen, am besten mit Übernachtung auf einer Hütte. Hat jemand Ideen für die Tour und Lust/Zeit, mitzukommen?


----------



## Aitschie (23. August 2011)

medc17 schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder!
> Ich werde morgen mal das Bike über Einödsberg, Spätengundkopf und Wildengundkopf zum Waltenberger Haus buckeln, mal schauen, wie's da oben aussieht.



Kann dir zur Tour aus eigenen Erfahrungen wenig sagen, aber Björn war Anfang Juli aufm Wildengundkopf. Lohnt sich nicht, kein Weg und unfahrbar steil... und Björn fährt jetzt nicht grad schlecht! Bilder kannst in der Dropbox anschauen.



medc17 schrieb:


> Noch was anderes: ich habe 3. und 4.9. sturmfrei und möchte gerne eine 2-Tagestour machen, am besten mit Übernachtung auf einer Hütte. Hat jemand Ideen für die Tour und Lust/Zeit, mitzukommen?



Ich kann dir zumindest sagen, wo die üblichen Verdächtigen (inklusive mir) für solche Aktionen stecken. Und meine Dann-Frau würde glaub zumindest mir sonstwas antun, wenn ich mal kurz unsere Hochzeit absag  

Was ich aber mal als 2-Tages Tour angedacht hab: Parken in Hinterstein, über die Willersalpe rauf aufs Geiseckjoch, eventuell Geishorn. Dann hast die Wahl: 

...entweder über den Jubiläumsweg Richtung Süden mit übernachtung am Prinz-Luitpold-Haus. Für den folgenden Tag weiter nach Süden in den Himmelsecksattel und ins Oytal. Dann Gleitweg rauf zum Nebelhorn und wieder ins Rettenschwanger Tal runter. Wenn Zeit bleibt im Rettenschwanger Tal noch was machen, ansonsten direkt nach Hinterstein raus. Der Jägerweg am Ende lohnt!!!
...ab dem Geishorn nach Osten ins Tannheimer Tal/Vilsalpsee und Aufstieg auf die Landsberger Hütte. Dort übernachten und am nächsten Tag noch was unternehmen und über den Schrecksee ins Hintersteiner Tal zurück
PS: Fahrbarkeit der Wege müsste geprüft werden...

Alternativ würde ich noch den von mir vor kurzem in die Runde geworfene Vorschlag mit Fiderepass-Mindelheimer Hütte-Widderstein und Zusatz wieder hervorziehen...


----------



## junkyjerk (23. August 2011)

zur erinnerung: mittwoch abend nightride.

2 treffpunkte: 18uhr an der bikeline-ulm oder 19uhr bhf herrlingen.

dann richtung blaubeuren.

bisherige teilnehmer: chris, kupfermark, jj und evt. tria-rainer


----------



## Pablo P. (24. August 2011)

Hi Jörg  (und alle anderen),

ich fahre heute ab 17.30 Uhr vom Parkplatz Tiefental los. Lampe habe ich zwar dabei, aber nur die kleine Fenix mit halbvollen Akkus, somit kein wirklicher Nightride möglich. Vielleicht fährt man sich ja dennoch über den Weg (Rainer sollte evtl. noch meine Handy Nr. haben).

Grüße,

P.P.


----------



## dechfrax (24. August 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Kann dir zur Tour aus eigenen Erfahrungen wenig sagen, aber Björn war Anfang Juli aufm Wildengundkopf. Lohnt sich nicht, kein Weg und unfahrbar steil... und Björn fährt jetzt nicht grad schlecht! Bilder kannst in der Dropbox anschauen.


Danke für den Tipp! Jetzt kann ich die Bilder wenigstens einem Ort zuordnen ...
Aber da ich nicht nur talentbefreit, sondern auch beratungsresistent bin, habe ich es trotzdem durchgezogen und bin vom Wildengundkopf noch zum Waltenberger Haus gegangen. Den Erfahrungen von Björn bzgl. Wildengundkopf ist nichts hinzuzufügen, höchstens klarzustellen: bergauf ist ab Talsohle NICHTS fahrbar:




, auch die Querung zum Waltenberger Haus ist nur zu Fuß zu bewältigen





.
Nicht zuletzt deswegen wurde ich dann auf dem Waltenberger Haus als erster Biker begrüsst! 
Die Abfahrt vom Waltenberger Haus aber würde einigen unserer BBS-Artisten ein Lächeln in die Mundwinkel zaubern. Das hat zwar nur als Stichtour von Einödsbach aus wirklich Sinn, dabei hat wiederum die Stichtour den Riesenvorteil, dass man sich die Stellen einprägen kann, bei denen man in der Abfahrt lieber absteigt.
Im Album liegen noch ein paar Fotos.



Aitschie schrieb:


> Ich kann dir zumindest sagen, wo die üblichen Verdächtigen (inklusive mir) für solche Aktionen stecken. Und meine Dann-Frau würde glaub zumindest mir sonstwas antun, wenn ich mal kurz unsere Hochzeit absag


Naaaa, mit Claudi will ich's mir auch nicht verscherzen



Aitschie schrieb:


> Alternativ würde ich noch den von mir vor kurzem in die Runde geworfene Vorschlag mit Fiderepass-Mindelheimer Hütte-Widderstein und Zusatz wieder hervorziehen...


Die Strecke von der Fiderescharte zur Mindelheimer Hütte konnte ich heute zwar von meinem Logenplatz bestens einsehen, aber über die Fahrbarkeit kann ich aufgrund der Entfernung nix aussagen. Das werden wir (oder ich?) wohl einfach mal probieren müssen.


----------



## junkyjerk (25. August 2011)

montag bad hindelang bikepark?


----------



## fetzwech (25. August 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> montag bad hindelang bikepark?


Des wär a Sach! Bin aber urlauben... soll ich evtl. jdm. hübsche blonde Schwedinnen als Souvenir mitbringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (26. August 2011)

fetzwech schrieb:


> Des wär a Sach! Bin aber urlauben... soll ich evtl. jdm. *hübsche blonde Schwedinnen als Souvenir* mitbringen?



Darf keine ehrliche Antwort geben, weil meine Freundin hier mitliest


----------



## Aitschie (26. August 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> montag bad hindelang bikepark?



Bike nein (Arbeit...) aber abends kannst noch mit ne Tour mitmachen, siehe Kempten-Fred!


----------



## Aitschie (27. August 2011)

Anderes Thema: fährt einer von euch zur Eurobike und könnte mir Infomaterial mitbringen? Wegen Hochzeit schaff ich es selbst leider nicht...


----------



## Chris_360 (28. August 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> montag bad hindelang bikepark?



In welchen Zustand ist der Bikepark aktuell? Das letzte mal (vor 2 Jahren) war der nicht so toll!

Überleg eher am Dienstag Nachmittag nach Albstadt zu fahren - da sind Transistion 2012 Testtage.


----------



## Chris_360 (28. August 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Anderes Thema: fährt einer von euch zur Eurobike und könnte mir Infomaterial mitbringen? Wegen Hochzeit schaff ich es selbst leider nicht...



Ich fahr hin - von was würdest du de etwas brauchen?


----------



## junkyjerk (28. August 2011)

tria-rainer und ich drehen heute nachmittag gegen 16uhr noch ne runde im lautertal. falls jemand mitfahren möchte.


----------



## dechfrax (28. August 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> tria-rainer und ich drehen heute nachmittag gegen 16uhr noch ne runde im lautertal. falls jemand mitfahren möchte.


Dann mache ich mich mal ganz schnell auf die Socken!


----------



## Freerider84 (28. August 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> montag bad hindelang bikepark?



Hi "junky"
Ich wäre evtl. mit dabei.
Hats du noch nen mitfahrplatz?
(Bin aus Ulm)
Wann und wo solls den starten?


----------



## 0815realist (29. August 2011)

Servus,

wer hat Lust heute am späten Nachmittag ne Runde zu drehen? 
Ich starte in Blaustein, ansonsten bin ich flexibel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trossifumi (29. August 2011)

Glaub albstadt hat nur am We und in den Ferien Mi nachmittag offen.
ich hätte bock di oder mi noch in bikepark zu fahren...wer ist dabei oder fährt sowieso?


----------



## Aitschie (29. August 2011)

Eine geniale Tour in Bildern.... 

Malerische Farben am Gipfel....




Thomas posiert im warmen Licht der untergehenden Sonne




Ein Traum von Sonnenuntergang - und wir auf dem Gipfel!




Gegen Ende der Abfahrt packten wir im dunklen Wald die Lampen aus.




Blick über Oberaudorf und Bad Hindelang.




Thomas allein im Wald




Vielen Dank für die geniale Tour, was für ein Abschluß!!!!!


----------



## dechfrax (30. August 2011)

Ich drehe heute abend noch eine Runde, Treffpunkt 18:00 in Söflingen am Wasserrad neben der Turnhalle.


----------



## junkyjerk (30. August 2011)

@medc17: ich gucke mal, wann ich aus dem büro komme, vielleicht steige ich später ein. söflingen packe ich auf keinen fall, da ich erst heim muss, mein zeug packen. wohin wolltest du?


----------



## dechfrax (30. August 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @medc17: ich gucke mal, wann ich aus dem büro komme, vielleicht steige ich später ein. söflingen packe ich auf keinen fall, da ich erst heim muss, mein zeug packen. wohin wolltest du?


Ich habe meine Lampe vergessen. Also entweder geht's einfach ins Lautertal oder ich hole meine Lampe noch und wir toben nach Blaubeuren. Sollen wir uns in Herrlingen oder Klingenstein treffen? Könnte gegen 18:45 da sein


----------



## Pablo P. (30. August 2011)

Ich fahr heut ab 18 Uhr am Tiefentalparkplatz los - any Mitstreiters? 

Am Samstag wollte ich dann wieder ins Allgäu, 4-6 h Stunden Tour, nicht mehr als 1200-1500hm, kein BBS, gemütlich bergauf, runter ohne Gruppenzwang so viel Trails wie möglich, S2, max. S3 (da schieb ich dann halt... ). Evtl. wollte ich mal am Grünten oder am Mittagberg nach Trails suchen, da sollte es ja einiges geben. Jemand Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (30. August 2011)

*++++ WICHTIG +++++​*
*Wer kommt mit auf die Trailtrophy nach Lenzerheide?* 

Termin: Samstag, 17.September bis Montag 19 September in Lenzerheide (CH)
Veranstaltungsinfos:  auf MTB-News und auf der  Trail Trophy Homepage
Und n nette Video gibt's au:
​
Ich werde starten, hab grad nen Startplatz gewonnen! Spritkosten für 1 Auto gehen daher auf mich, damit ihr auch was von meinem Gewinn habt!


----------



## junkyjerk (30. August 2011)

@aitschie: ja wie? gewonnen? schwein muss man haben... ich hätte schon lust, muss aber auf die ulmer marathon messe und dort bikeline vertreten... schade... aber viel spass wünsch ich dir und nochmal herzlichen glückwunsch zum gewinn..


----------



## junkyjerk (30. August 2011)

@all: morgen abend nightride: treffpunkt bhf herrlingen 19uhr. bisher sind wir zu dritt. richtung blaubeuren soll es gehen.


----------



## Tria-Rainer (31. August 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: morgen abend nightride: treffpunkt bhf herrlingen 19uhr. bisher sind wir zu dritt. richtung blaubeuren soll es gehen.




ok dann sind wir jetzt zu viert, bin auch dabei ;-)

bis denne


----------



## HypnoKröte (31. August 2011)

Jörg dein neues Spaßgerät ist unterwegs, kannst dann am WE bereits reiten ;-)


----------



## junkyjerk (31. August 2011)

mach keinen scheiss.. so schnell??? GEILOMAT!!!!!


----------



## frogmatic (31. August 2011)

Mal was anderes:
manomania und meine Wenigkeit, sowie weitere nette Menschen, fahren vom 4.-11.9. nach Leogang, und in unserer FeWo wäre noch ein Schlafplätzchen frei.
Einige werden wohl auch mal den bikepark besuchen, ansonsten sind die Touren geprägt von "wir werden da irgendwie hochkommen" und "mal schauen was wir alles runterfahren können". 

Falls eine/r spontan Lust auf einige Tage in Ö hat einfach bei mir melden.


----------



## junkyjerk (1. September 2011)

morgen, freitag, will ich wieder ne runde ins lautertal drehen, abfahren würde ich gegen 18uhr bei der bikeline, dann halt bis sonnenuntergang die trails im lautertal fahren... wer hat lust, mitzukommen?


----------



## kupfermark (1. September 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> morgen, freitag, will ich wieder ne runde ins lautertal drehen, abfahren würde ich gegen 18uhr bei der bikeline, dann halt bis sonnenuntergang die trails im lautertal fahren... wer hat lust, mitzukommen?



Ich würde direkt im Lautertal einsteigen. Sach bescheid, wenne da bist! 

Mark


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. September 2011)

Hi,

ich lese hier schon eine ganze Weile mit und würde euch gern einmal kennen lernen. Mich interessieren Trails in der Umgebung von Ulm. Das Lautertal ist mir am vertrautesten.
Wäre das morgen eine Möglichkeit, uns zu treffen?



junkyjerk schrieb:


> morgen, freitag, will ich wieder ne runde ins lautertal drehen, abfahren würde ich gegen 18uhr bei der bikeline, dann halt bis sonnenuntergang die trails im lautertal fahren... wer hat lust, mitzukommen?


Ein Stück würde ich vielleicht mitfahren können. Dann wird mir die Puste ausgehen. Ich finde aber auch allein nach Hause. 
Ich käme von Weidach runter.
Wo hätte ich mich dann wann wo genau einzufinden?







Bei etlichen Trails habe ich (noch) Schwierigkeiten, wie im Bild zu sehen. Ich arbeite daran.

Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddel1 (2. September 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Eine geniale Tour in Bildern....
> 
> Malerische Farben am Gipfel....
> Vielen Dank für die geniale Tour, was für ein Abschluß!!!!!



Hi Maddin,
ich hoffe demnächst mal wieder mit Euch fahren zu dürfen. siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8681880&postcount=2304
Hab einige wenige Bilder mit nem Full-Hardtail-Leihbike hier in China geschossen. Da ich aber in einer Flachlandzone bin, nix überwältigendes.

Gibt´s für die TTD2012 noch weitere Vorschläge von Euch? Ich würde mal Slovenien anvisieren.

Übrigends: Berge gibts überall, man muß sie nur suchen. Bin mit dem Leihbike gestern knapp 100km geradelt, hab mir nen Sonnenbrand geholt, für umgerechnet 50cent den Hinterreifen flicken lassen (und das erstmalig nach 35 Jahren!!!), und im chaotischen Stadtverkehr einer 7Mio-Hauptstadt ein paar urban-tricks gemacht.

Greetings from Shenyang/CN)
Jürgen
the toddel

P.S.: @Hebbe: Bitte nicht noch mehr von den heftigen Bildern einstellen, wir wollen doch noch nach Latsch und irgendwie kriege ich bei der Gedankenkonstellation ein ungutes Gefühl!


----------



## Ruggi (2. September 2011)

@paul
........... den baum gibts nimmer


----------



## junkyjerk (2. September 2011)

@oldie-paul: kannst am bhf herrlingen zu uns stossen, wir werden da so gegen 18:45uhr aufschlagen.


----------



## frogbite (2. September 2011)

Hi,
ich würde mich der Frage von oldie-paul gleich anschließen: würdet ihr mich heute auch für ca. eine Stunde mitnehmen oder wird das zu viel des Guten?
Bin an Jahren wohl ungefähr doppelt so alt wie ihr, konditionsmäßig eher viermal so alt. Würde aber gerne mehr dazu lernen.

Gruß,
F.B.


----------



## kupfermark (2. September 2011)

frogbite schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich würde mich der Frage von oldie-paul gleich anschließen: würdet ihr mich heute auch für ca. eine Stunde mitnehmen oder wird das zu viel des Guten?
> Bin an Jahren wohl ungefähr doppelt so alt wie ihr, konditionsmäßig eher viermal so alt. Würde aber gerne mehr dazu lernen.
> 
> ...



Wir fahren hier zum Spaß, klar kannste mit!


----------



## frogbite (2. September 2011)

Super, dann bin ich um 18:45 Uhr am Bhf Herrlingen!

Gruß,
F.B.


----------



## cubalibero84 (2. September 2011)

Servus zusammen 
bin neu hier komme aus Witzighausen und habe gleich eine Frage an euch  
Wie ich gelesen habe trefft ihr euch ja recht oft zum gemeinsamen Touren fahren in und um Ulm. Wie anspruchsvoll sind denn die Touren? Ist ein Fully für eure Touren notwendig (Auf den Bildern habe ich gesehen das die meißten von euch eins haben) ? oder kann man da auch als nicht Profi mit nem Hardtail mitfahren ? 

Grüße


----------



## kupfermark (2. September 2011)

Es regnet ja schon wieder... Bin noch nicht auf Herbst eingestellt, ich fahr heut nicht mit!


----------



## steph4n (2. September 2011)

Bisher war ich auch nur Mitleser, würde mich heute auch gern anschließen  ...bin dann um 18Uhr am Bikeline.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. September 2011)

Danke Jungs,

war eine erlebnisreiche Tour für mich, trotz der Kürze.
Irgendwann demnächst mal wieder gemeinsam?

Gruß Paul


----------



## axx (2. September 2011)

Ich wollt morgen eine Runde rennradeln, hat sonst noch jemand Lust?


----------



## dechfrax (3. September 2011)

axx schrieb:


> Ich wollt morgen eine Runde rennradeln, hat sonst noch jemand Lust?


Ha scho, aber ich fahr jetzt los 

Hätte genauer lesen sollen: rennradeln wollte und war ich nicht ... 

Am Fiderepass war die Hölle los: Zum einen waren bei dem guten Wetter sowieso viele Leute da oben. Zum anderen ist heute der Transalpine-Run gestartet und führte über den Fiderepass. Dazu gab's dann noch eine Hubschrauberbergung von irgendeinem Unglücklichen aus dem Mindelheimer Klettersteig.




Als Sahnehäubchen habe ich dann noch Björn aus dem BBS-Verteiler getroffen
Der Weg über die Fiderescharte war kein Problem.




Der Abstieg zum Krumbacher Höhenweg war nicht fahrbar und ein Fest für die Knie :-(
Der Krumbacher Höhenweg selber ist dann hinter zur Mindelheimer Hütte vielleicht zur Hälfte fahrbar. Also eher unlohnend, auch wenn das Foto etwas anderes sagt:




Wenn man beim Wandern sowieso immer ein Fahrrad dabei hat, kann man das aber schon mal machen 
Ich bin dann von der Mindelheimer Hütte zum Einstieg des Schrofenpasses abgefahren: vielleicht zu 90% fahrbar, abwechslungsreich und lecker. Und wo ich schon mal da war, bin ich noch die eine Stunde zum Haldenwanger Eck hochgestapft. Fahrtechnisch wirklich nicht lohnend, aber wann kommt man schon mal an Deutschlands südlichstem Punkt vorbei?


----------



## T.R.E.K. (3. September 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,

das wichtige zuerst:

wer geht heute oder morgen ne MTB Tour fahren  ?  Nichts allzu großes, denke an die Gegend hier um Ulm rum oder geislingen. Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden (oder ist es schon wenn ich aus dem Fenster schau)

Desweiteren: Gruß an alle Ulmer Biker, das ist mein erster Eintrag hier und endlich bin ich auch im Forum angekommen. So ganz unbekannt bin ich ja nicht mehr, bin ja schon ein paar mal mitgefahren. Z.B. gestern abend....

Also wer lust hat zu fahren, bitte melden, bis dann ! Grüß Jürgen


----------



## JoeJackson (3. September 2011)

Mist! Schon wieder eine feierabend-runde verpasst. Ich muss hier öfter rein schauen ... 
Seit ihr in den Platzregen gekommen?


----------



## 0815realist (4. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich drehe heute abend noch ne Runde mit dem MTB.
Abfahrt 17.30h Herrlingen Bhf.

Über Mitfahrer würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeJackson (4. September 2011)

0815realist schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich drehe heute abend noch ne Runde mit dem MTB.
> Abfahrt 17.30h Herrlingen Bhf.
> ...



Tja, da war ich heute mittag schon - als das Wetter noch gut war


----------



## Aitschie (6. September 2011)

ohne weitere Kommentare:





















*Vielen Dank für Eure Geschenke zum vergangenen Samstag, wir freuen uns extrem, solche Menschen als Freunde zu haben.​*
Dank euch haben Claudia und ich haben unser Diplom als Geldwäscher gemacht , mit viel fließend Wasser ging es sogar ziemlich leicht. Die anschließende Trocknung hat länger gedauert, zum Glück hat uns dann die Sonne unterstützt.
 Wir hoffen, dass ihr den Tag ähnlich genossen habt wie wir es getan haben und dass wir noch viele gemeinsame Stunden in Kempten, Ulm oder diversen den Anstiegen, Gipfeln und Abfahrten von Alb und Alpen erleben werden! 

Claudia und Martin


----------



## junkyjerk (7. September 2011)

hehe, wie 2 goldwäscher... sehr geil... freu mich auch auf die nächsten gemeinsamen touren...


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (9. September 2011)

hello all,
möchte morgen Nachmittag eine lautervalley oder bluepot-Runde drehen! Wer ist dabei?

@aitschie: Besten Wünsche auch von mir zur Hochzeit!!


----------



## Treeman (10. September 2011)

Es gibt den UTT noch, klasse!

Sebastian und ich haben vor 3 Wochen einen Transalp vom Genfer See nach Nizza gemacht und nachdem wir die MTB basics bei euch gelernt hatten dacht ich poste ich mal das Video dazu.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/28625899"]No More Road-Movies - Transalp 11 on Vimeo[/ame]

Wir bleiben technisch zwei Rennradler die sich auf MTBs verirrt haben, hat trotzdem aber eine riesen Gaudi gemacht. Ich hoffe ich schaffe es in absehbarer Zeit mal wieder nach Ulm.

Ganz liebe Grüße,
Hannes


----------



## JoeJackson (10. September 2011)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> hello all,
> möchte morgen Nachmittag eine lautervalley oder bluepot-Runde drehen! Wer ist dabei?
> 
> @aitschie: Besten Wünsche auch von mir zur Hochzeit!!



Ich entscheide mich grade noch, ob ich in den Zug nach Nürnberg zur Red Bull District Ride setze oder nicht - wenn ich hier bleibe, wollte ich evtl. auch an den Blautopf. Sollte ich hier bleiben, schreibe ich nochmal.

@aitschie: Unbekannterweise auch von mir beste Wünsche.


----------



## dechfrax (10. September 2011)

Hi Treeman,
willkommen zurück in der "Alten Welt"!


Treeman schrieb:


> Sebastian und ich haben vor 3 Wochen einen Transalp vom Genfer See nach Nizza gemacht und nachdem wir die MTB basics bei euch gelernt hatten dacht ich poste ich mal das Video dazu.


Grosses Kino! Wo ist der "Gefällt mir"-Button? 



Treeman schrieb:


> Wir bleiben technisch zwei Rennradler die sich auf MTBs verirrt haben, hat trotzdem aber eine riesen Gaudi gemacht.


Mach Dich mal nicht so klein: welcher Rennradler kann schon das Hinterrad versetzen?
Wäre schön, Dich hier mal wieder zu sehen, hoffentlich erkennen wir Dich wieder mit dem Vollbart 
Liebe Grüße
Andi


----------



## Aitschie (12. September 2011)

medc17 schrieb:


> Der Krumbacher Höhenweg selber ist dann hinter zur Mindelheimer Hütte vielleicht zur Hälfte fahrbar. Also eher unlohnend...



Einspruch Euer Ehren: musst ihn nur mal in die andere Richtung machen!

Aber erst waren alle auf nem Gipfel, 



Die Gipfelabfahrt an sich ist zwar sehr schön, leider liegt extrem viel loses Geröll im Weg. Das schmälert den Spaß enorm, macht es sogar teilweise unmöglich, ohne Wegzerstörung ab zu fahren. Aber gut, waren ja nur ca. 200hm, die man wieder runtertragen musste. 

Wir wechselten auf einen Höhenweg zu besagter Hütte, der sich als sehr lohnend zeigte. Bis kurz vor dem Ziel stets leicht fallend mit festem Untergrund, so muss ein Weg sein! 




Auf der Hütte haben wir dann erstmal Mittag (Wartezeit auf Getränke 25min) gemacht, was uns mit einer blöden Anmache bei Verlassen der Hütte durch den dortigen Chef von wegen Wegzerstörung, Betretungsverbot, Anzeige, Polizei kommt mit Hubschrauber bliblablup gedankt wurde. 

Der weitere Höhenweg ist aber echt lohnend, sowohl was fahrbarkeit wie Aussicht angeht. 




Mehr Fotos gibts von mir leider nicht, müssen diesmal andere liefern...


----------



## DJT (12. September 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> ... müssen diesmal andere liefern...



Jawoll 

Hier erstmal vom Samstag... Bax, Wurmspecht, Micb, Kupfermark und Flo:


----------



## DJT (12. September 2011)

Und von gestern 





















nu is aber genug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fetzwech (13. September 2011)

Traumhafte Bilder!


----------



## chorge (14. September 2011)

Geile Bilder!!! Mich kotzt es immer noch 100% an, dass ich Samstag komplett im Dünnpfiff-Delirium im Bett lag... 
Hier mal mein link zum Engadin letzte Woche, für die, die nicht mit mit auf Facebook verfreundet sind, und sie damit eh schon kennen:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.258643697502908.72165.100000718406991&l=b7cba3a356&type=1

Gestern war ich nach 6 Jahren zum ersten mal wieder im kleinen Lautertal beim biken - nach wie vor einfach schön!


----------



## junkyjerk (15. September 2011)

heute nachmittag lautertalrunde. mitfahrer: tria-rainer, kupfermark, junkyjerk


----------



## Pablo P. (15. September 2011)

^^ Wann? ^^

Wir sind vermutlich ab 18 Uhr rund um Blaubeuren unterwegs, wahrscheinlich mit einem kleinen Teil Niteride - vielleicht fährt man sich ja über den Weg.


----------



## junkyjerk (15. September 2011)

wir starten gegen 16:30uhr.


----------



## Aitschie (15. September 2011)

Absoluter Fernsehtipp: das Bergsteigermagazin des bayerischen Rundfunk "Bergauf Bergab" hat eine hÃ¤lfte der heutigen Sendung einer sehr interessanten Reportage zu einer Bikebergsteigertour Ã¼ber Hammerspitze und SchÃ¼Ãer gewidmet. 
Eine sehr gut gemacht Dokumentation, die unser Anliegen sehr unterstÃ¼tzt, da wirklich ruhig und objektiv berichtet wird. Also anschauen!!! 

Die Sendung ist in der BR-Mediathek zu sehen, wird auÃerdem im TV wiederholt.
Wiederholungstermine:
16.9.2011 / 02.30 â 03.00 Uhr / Bayer. Fernsehen
22.9.2011 / 23.00 â 23.30 Uhr / BR-alpha


----------



## kommando99 (16. September 2011)

Danke, habe gestern noch den Schluss gesehen, aber nicht daran gedacht, das dann in der Mediathek zu suchen.


----------



## Nocinoib (16. September 2011)

+1

Die sind ja richtig vernünftig beim Bayrischen Rundfunk!


----------



## JoeJackson (16. September 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Absoluter Fernsehtipp: das Bergsteigermagazin des bayerischen Rundfunk "Bergauf Bergab" hat eine hälfte der heutigen Sendung einer sehr interessanten Reportage zu einer Bikebergsteigertour über Hammerspitze und Schüßer gewidmet.
> Eine sehr gut gemacht Dokumentation, die unser Anliegen sehr unterstützt, da wirklich ruhig und objektiv berichtet wird. Also anschauen!!!



War super - ich fand vor allem den kurzen Abschnitt zum Thema "Selbstschutz" und den Vergleich zu den frei zugänglichen Klettersteigen spitze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (16. September 2011)

Hi,



JoeJackson schrieb:


> War super - ich fand vor allem den kurzen Abschnitt zum Thema "Selbstschutz" und den Vergleich zu den frei zugänglichen Klettersteigen spitze


Genau, aber die verniedlichende Formulierung _Radl-Purzelbaum_ hat mich ein wenig irritiert. Aber vielleicht können sich einige ja so neckisch hinlegen, wie es klingt.

Paul


----------



## Beorn (18. September 2011)

Hej hej und hallo,

ich wollte mich hier mal melden und vorstellen, da ich neu nach Ulm gezogen bin. Bisher war ich um Tübingen unterwegs und suche nun (mal wieder) neue Strecken. Wald über der Friedrichsau sah ja schon mal gut aus.

Habt ihr hier auch so fast-feste Termine? Oder einfach immer wieder reinschaun? Von wo in Ulm startet ihr meistens?

Über antworten freue ich mich sehr, wer will auch per PM.


----------



## bax75 (19. September 2011)

Hi Beorn!

Fixe Termine gibts nicht - ausser Du zettelst welche an 
Meistens finden sich Mitfahrer wenn man 1 oder 2 Tage hier reinschreibt was man vor hat. Darum mach ich das jetzt mal vor:

Mittwoch gehe ich auf Nightride. Ich möchte mal wieder nach Blaubeuren. Treffen 19Uhr an der Brücke oder 19:30 am Sportplatz Ermingen. 
Wer kommt mit?
Bisher: kupfermark, junkyjerk, bax75


----------



## junkyjerk (19. September 2011)

@bax75: passt, freu mich schon... wetter soll ja auch super bleiben...


----------



## Aitschie (19. September 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wetter soll ja auch super bleiben...



Hätt's am WE auch mal sein dürfen.... aber der Reihe nach:

Seit dem vergangenen Jahr gibt es einen sehr interessanten Event, die Trailtrophy. 2011 sogar mit 2 Stops, Latsch und Lenzerheide. Und, oh Wunder was, durch Zufall und glückliche Umstände hat der aitschie nen Startplatz für die Lenzerheide gewonnen.

Nachdem am Freitag dann Auto und Rad gepackt sind, nochmals schneller Wettercheck. Samstag gut, Sonntag und Montag Dauerregen und 5° - toll!!!! Erste Gedanken, hier zu bleiben werden gekonnt beiseite geschoben ("wird scho!"). 

*Samstag*

*1200:* ich bin in Lenzerheide angekommen, Wetter gut, Stimmung gut, Rad gut, wird ein super WE! Die Litevillequote liegt bei ca. 40-50%.
*1330:* offizielle Eröffnung, die Endurosession wird wegen Wetter auf jetzt vorgezogen, Start der ersten (Sponsor-)Fahrer um 1400
*1530:* Juhu, ich bin am Berg (Piz Scalottas) und die erste Wertungsprüfung (Endurosession) steht an!
*1536:* Ende Wertungsprüfung.... Erkenntnis: wenn man schon jemand vor sich hat, der sagt er sei langsamer, sollte man den eigenen Start nach hinten verschieben.... 2 heftige Stürze (den schlimmeren erleidet ein bekannter Bikebergsteiger, Schlüsselbeinbruch - gute Besserung Fabi!!!!!)
*1800:* unspektakulär der weitere Tagesverlauf, Essen (25 SFr für n Wiener Schnitzel , ich hol mir Pizza2go für 12SFr), Zeiten checken und Vorbereitungen für die Nachtsession.
*1930:* Start Nachtsession... da Start-Chaos beginnt erneut. Ach so, es regnet mittlerweile.
*2024: *Beginn meiner Wertung.... 
*2031:* Angekündigt wurden glitschige Wurzeln und unfahrbare Stellen. Naja, etwas übertrieben. Leider laufe ich wieder auf einen vor mir liegenden Fahrer auf, diesmal klappt das überholen aber besser! Bis in diese 90° Kehre.... Der Streckenposten sollte mir nicht nochmal übern Weg laufen (zum Glück weiß ich auch nicht, wer's war). Aber immerhin ich krieg die Kurve noch und rausche nicht ungebremst in den Wald (im Gegensatz zu manch anderen, wie ich später erfahre)
*2200:* Tag vorbei, es regnet immer noch, alles naß, aber morgen wird besser! Gute Nacht!

*Sonntag:*

*0745:* Es regnet grad nimmer, die Stimmung steigt.....
*0900:* Zeitencheck der Nightsession und Startvorbereitung. Ach ja, es regnet wieder heftig, die Stimmung sinkt langsam wie die Temperaturen.
*0930:* Die ersten Sponsorfahrer dürfen auf die sehr verkürzte Allmountainstrecke mit nur einer Wertungsprüfung. 
*0956:* nachdem eh jeder startet wie er grad lustig ist, mach ich mich auch mal auf die Strecke...
*1038:* nach gefühlt 1h Warten (im Regen) darf ich auf meine Wertungsprüfung (Allmountainsession). 
*1046:* Die angekündigten Pfützen ("nicht durchfahren, sind sehr tief") erweisen sich doch als fahrbar... Weitere Tipps des Veranstalter hab ich erfolgreich ignoriert. Zwischendrin ein Uphill und paar Fahrfehler ergeben schon gefühlt eine schlechte Zeit. Die Schuhe (Bergstiefel!!!) sind eh bereits total naß....
*1128:* nachdem am Hotel Alpina das Rad gewaschen ist, bin ich endlich wieder im warmen Hotel. Das weitere Nachmittagsprogramm ist gecancelt. Viel Zeit.... ach so es regnet weiterhin, die Temperaturen fallen weiter....
*1330:* Langeweile treibt mich in das Eventgelände, wo nur sehr wenige sind. Die Zeiten werden gerade ausgehängt, meine ist zwar ne Katastrophe, aber immerhin liege ich nach dem anfänglichen Fehlstart mittlerweile auf Platz 15 der Kategorie und Platz 23 gesamt. BTW, es regnet immer noch und wird immer noch kälter.
*1800:* auf dem Weg zum gemeinsamen Abendessen fallen die ersten Schneeflocken.
*2130:* ab ins Bett, die Schneeflocken fallen heftig. Naja, wird morgen schon nicht so schlimm.... Gute Nacht!

*Montag:*

*0730:* Der Blick aus dem Fenster..... es ist Winter und 4°, dazu ca. 10cm Neuschnee auf dem Auto. Ich packe meine Sachen und geh zum Frühstück.
*0845:* Die Entscheidung ist gefallen: ohne vernünftige Winterausstattung, wenig wirklich trockenen Klamotten mehr und den tiefen Temperaturen macht es keinen Sinn weiterzufahren. Ich breche die Veranstaltung ab.

*Ergebnis/Fazit:* Platz 15 der Kategorie (und 23. von 80 Gesamtstartern) ist glaub ganz ok. Das Wetter hat leider alles versaut, ne wirkliche Lust auf Fahren war nur am Samstag da. Die Nightsession war die beste und hat echt Spaß gemacht (bis auf den Streckenposten in der Kehre ). Die Endurosession hätte ne zweite Wertungsprüfung vertragen, die Eine durchgeführte war aber sehr reizvoll. Organisatorisch war's gut, nur der Start war leider immer etwas chaotisch... 

Ob ich nächstes Jahr wieder starte? Eher nein, Latsch soll deutlich besser sein (was sowohl für fahrtechnische Anforderungen wie Organisation und Eventgelände gilt).


----------



## junkyjerk (19. September 2011)

fotos? ansonsten glückwunsch zur paltzierung und beileid wegen des wetters. aber egal, in 3 wochen, wenn wir im vinschgau sind, wirds besser... und die trails super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (19. September 2011)

Besseres Wetter im Vinschgau muss sein, sonst lass ich das Rad zu Hauas!!!! Schnee - dafür bin ich jetzt noch nicht bereit...

Hatte keine eigene Kamera dabei, aber der Stromberg hat ja Bilder gemacht. Von Handy gibts nur die paar angehängten Schnee(fall)bilder...


----------



## junkyjerk (19. September 2011)

ach du sch.... was ist das für komisches weisses zeug, tu das weg.


----------



## junkyjerk (20. September 2011)

update mittwoch nightride: enforce, chris, medc17 und orestis haben sich auch angekündigt, sind also schon zu 7. goil...


----------



## S.F. (20. September 2011)

Hi Aitschie!

Danke für die schöne Beschreibung!
An Start und Streckenposten werden wir arbeiten!!! 
Am Wetter natürlich auch 

Viele Grüße,

S.F.


----------



## Tria-Rainer (21. September 2011)

sorry du musst nochmal updaten, ich schließ mich auch an zum nightride.... muss ja schließlich das testbike bei nacht ausprobieren 



junkyjerk schrieb:


> update mittwoch nightride: enforce, chris, medc17 und orestis haben sich auch angekündigt, sind also schon zu 7. goil...


----------



## junkyjerk (21. September 2011)

@tria-rainer: freu mich, dass du kommst, dann sind wir ja schon 8 mann heute abend, geilomat.


----------



## Aitschie (21. September 2011)

Tria-Rainer schrieb:


> muss ja schließlich das testbike bei nacht ausprobieren



Haben wir dich durch die Bikebergsteigerei zu mehr Federweg gedrängt?


----------



## Tria-Rainer (21. September 2011)

ja bisschen schon, nein ich liebäugel schon länger mit was mehr federweg, und womit man auch mal in bikepark gehen kann... ist übrigens genau das gleiche wie deins, nur der 2011er... bin schon paarmal gefahren, fühlt sich gut an  auch wenns ein paar kilo mehr hat ;-)



Aitschie schrieb:


> Haben wir dich durch die Bikebergsteigerei zu mehr Federweg gedrängt?


----------



## Aitschie (21. September 2011)

Tria-Rainer schrieb:


> ist übrigens genau das gleiche wie deins, nur der 2011er... bin schon paarmal gefahren, fühlt sich gut an  auch wenns ein paar kilo mehr hat ;-)



Das glaub ich ja nicht, meines ist mit ü15kg jetzt ja nicht gerade als Leichtbau zu bezeichnen - und die sollen schwerer geworden sein? Aber würd mich freuen, dann erhalte ich mal Stevens-Unterstützung!

Viel Spaß mit dem Radl, es lohnt sich echt. Wennst mal willst, kannst dich zum Vergleich mal auf meins setzen, wollte ich eh noch anbieten...


----------



## junkyjerk (22. September 2011)

sehr schöne runde gestern, endlich das neue bike mal so richtig eingesaut...

sorry nochmal für das aufhalten gestern, bei mir hat´s echt den stecker gezogen... danke an die futtergeber bax75 und medc17, ohne euch würde ich wahrscheinlich immer noch heimradeln....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (22. September 2011)

Ja hat wirklich Spaß gemacht gestern. Das müssen wir jetzt öfter machen! Ich bring auch wieder Trockenbananen mit 

Übrigens hab ich tatsächlich Chris' Lampe an der Brücke gefunden. Die lag einsam und verlassen am Treffpunkt im Gras. Unglaublich, dass die keiner vor mir gefunden hat. Glückwunsch an den Besitzer.
Ich werd sie bei Gelegenheit im Bikeline abgeben.

So long
Gruß Axel


----------



## micb (22. September 2011)

würde heute Nachmittag noch ne Runde im Lautertal drehen, zeitlich variabel, ab ca. 15 Uhr.


----------



## junkyjerk (22. September 2011)

@micb: heute kann ich leider nicht, aber morgen ab 18uhr wollte ich nochmal ne runde ins lautertal drehen, der sprungtrail soll wieder stehen... starte 18uhr im bikeline


----------



## evel (22. September 2011)

Ich fass es nicht das die Funzel da noch lag ! Juhu


----------



## Tria-Rainer (22. September 2011)

aitschi, ich hab mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt, ein paar kilo schwerer als mein aktuelles cube bike, das stevens laut angaben 13,8 kg ohne pedale...

danke fürs angebot, vielleicht gibts demnächst mal ne gelegenheit dazu ;-)



Aitschie schrieb:


> Das glaub ich ja nicht, meines ist mit ü15kg jetzt ja nicht gerade als Leichtbau zu bezeichnen - und die sollen schwerer geworden sein? Aber würd mich freuen, dann erhalte ich mal Stevens-Unterstützung!
> 
> Viel Spaß mit dem Radl, es lohnt sich echt. Wennst mal willst, kannst dich zum Vergleich mal auf meins setzen, wollte ich eh noch anbieten...


----------



## Tria-Rainer (22. September 2011)

ja war ne geile tour gestern, hat richtig spass gemacht tolle truppe und nen neuen trails den ich noch nicht kannte. kleine abzüge in der b note, war dann doch bisschen spät für mich als frühaufsteher...  
bis zum nächsten mal ;-)



junkyjerk schrieb:


> sehr schöne runde gestern, endlich das neue bike mal so richtig eingesaut...


----------



## evel (22. September 2011)

also ich war um 23:10 daheim


----------



## DJT (22. September 2011)

haette evtl. jemand lust auf nen nightride in geislingen am freitag?


----------



## junkyjerk (22. September 2011)

hmm, die idee ist mir noch garnicht gekommen.. ich wär dabei. tempo aber bitte gemütlich, will kein fiasko wie gestern nacht erleben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pablo P. (22. September 2011)

Wir waren gestern auch noch ein wenig abends unterwegs und haben nach 8 oder mehr Lichtpunkten im Wald Ausschau gehalten - doch nein, wohin wir auch blickten, es ward überall nur tiefes Schwarz zu sehn. 

Am Rucken ist uns aber kurz vor Anbruch der Dunkelheit noch eine andere nette Radlertruppe aus Blaustein über den Weg gefahren - ist jemand von den Kollegen ebenfalls zufällig hier Leser oder Schreiber?

Ach ja, heut Abend wollt ich auch nochmal eine Runde drehen, ebenfalls gemütlich. @JJ: Fährst Du heut allein, oder sollen wir uns ggf. irgendwo treffen?


----------



## junkyjerk (22. September 2011)

ich fahr heute nicht, micb wollte fahren. ich fahr morgen in geislingen nightride


----------



## evel (22. September 2011)

wie, wann wo, wie lang ?


----------



## micb (22. September 2011)

ab ca. 15 Uhr auch später, Abfahrt in Ulm/Frauenstraße, Lautertalrunde, 3+xh


----------



## junkyjerk (22. September 2011)

evel schrieb:


> wie, wann wo, wie lang ?



wie? mit dem bike.
wann? freitag abend, zeit wird noch bekannt gegeben, dürfte aber so ab 20uhr erst losgehen.
wo? amstetten bhf treffpunkt, von dort richtung geislingen, dort die trails abklappern.
wie lang? ca. 30km, knapp 1000hm.


----------



## evel (22. September 2011)

na dann wenn ihr mit dem Rad fahrt, komm ich halt auch mit ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tria-Rainer (22. September 2011)

schade freitag abend kann ich nicht... als kleiner trost fahre ich für 4 tage an gardasee  ;-)



DJT schrieb:


> haette evtl. jemand lust auf nen nightride in geislingen am freitag?


----------



## bax75 (22. September 2011)

evel schrieb:


> na dann wenn ihr mit dem Rad fahrt, komm ich halt auch mit ;-)



Na dann kann ich Dir die Lampe ja auch mit nach Geislingen bringen. 

CU there!


----------



## Pablo P. (22. September 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ich fahr heute nicht, micb wollte fahren. ich fahr morgen in geislingen nightride



Ups, sorry, hatte mich verlesen...


----------



## evel (22. September 2011)

bax75 schrieb:


> Na dann kann ich Dir die Lampe ja auch mit nach Geislingen bringen.
> 
> CU there!


 

klar kein Thema


----------



## bax75 (22. September 2011)

Fährt jemand mit dem Zug nach Amstetten?


----------



## evel (22. September 2011)

bax75 schrieb:


> Fährt jemand mit dem Zug nach Amstetten?


 
mit dem Auto. zwei räder sollten reingehen in mein Kombi


----------



## DJT (22. September 2011)

also 20 uhr start, treffpunkt an dem kleinen parkplatz auf der rechten seite?
ich freu mich


----------



## junkyjerk (22. September 2011)

also dann fährt bax75 bei evel mit und djt könnte mich dann mitnehmen, hab morgen kein auto... das wäre nett. freu mich auch schon...


----------



## Aitschie (22. September 2011)

Ich biete zwei weitere MfG-Plätze für Freitag abend Geislingen! Außerdem ist Zeit für Glühwein, ich sponsor ne Flasche, s gibt was zum anstoßen.


----------



## bax75 (22. September 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Ich biete zwei weitere MfG-Plätze für Freitag abend Geislingen! Außerdem ist Zeit für Glühwein, ich sponsor ne Flasche, s gibt was zum anstoßen.



Das ging aber schnell! Glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (22. September 2011)

herzlichen glückwunsch zum neuen job, morgen quatschen wir mal ausgiebig aufm nightride... freu mich riesig auf euch alle.. bis morgen dann.


----------



## saintde (23. September 2011)

Hallo Ulmer Biker,
Ich trenne mich schweren Herzens von meinem VW T4 California (Campingbus).

Die Fakten:
Erstzulassung 94
km- Stand: 240 000 
Saugdiesel mit 67 PS 1,8/1,9
gelbe Plakete
Anhängerkupplung
TÜV 04.11

Kraftstoffverbrauch aus meinen Erfahrungen liegt zwischen 9 und 12 Liter. Je nach Strecke und Beladung (also Carbon oder Stahlfeder)

Campingausstattung ab Werk: Aufstelldach mit Bett oben, Ausziehbett unten, Kühlschrank, 2 Flammengasherd (Gasprüfung 08.11), Spülbecken, Wassertank Frisch und Brauch, Standheizung von Webasto über Lüftung, Drehbare Sitze vorne, Fahrradträger für zwei MTB, 8 fach bereift mit 8 Felgen (halten auf jeden Fall noch jeweils mindestens 1 Saison), Schneeketten.

Was er nicht hat:
Durchrostung am Außenblech oder gar an tragenden Teilen! Er hat an den typischen Stellen (Radläufe, Außensteckdose) Rost den aber nur oberflächlich, jedoch nicht an der Falznaht Fahrerseite hinten. (wer sich mit t4 auskennt, kennt die üblen Geschichten mit dieser Stelle!)
Er hat keine Löcher im Austelldach oder Stockflecken.

Verhandlungsbasis liegt bei 7000 . Vergleichbare Busle sind im Netz mit bis zu 12 000 Euro gelistet. Wo die Leut ihre Preisevorstellungen herhaben ist mir ein Rätsel. Also 7 000  - euer Verhandlungsgeschick im Zahlenraum x00 . 

Wer vorhatt dieses Jahr noch nach Finale zu fahren, eine aktuelle Schweizer Vignette aus dem Frühjahr hat er auch.

Bei Interesse oder  einfach per PN melden.

Martin


----------



## axx (23. September 2011)

Hallo ihr Ritter der Nacht 

wurmspecht und ich werden morgen eine Trailrunde über Blaubeuren fahren, viellecht hat ja noch jemand Lust?
Start ist um 1230 bei mir.


----------



## m-a-l-a (23. September 2011)

axx schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Ritter der Nacht
> 
> wurmspecht und ich werden morgen eine Trailrunde über Blaubeuren fahren, viellecht hat ja noch jemand Lust?
> Start ist um 1230 bei mir.



Ich würd gern mitfahr´n. Wenn das ok ist. Wo wäre "bei mir"?


----------



## axx (23. September 2011)

m-a-l-a schrieb:


> Ich würd gern mitfahr´n. Wenn das ok ist. Wo wäre "bei mir"?



hier


----------



## demsir (24. September 2011)

Ich würde mich heute auch gerne anschließen.


----------



## Pellepom (24. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich würde heute auch ganz gern mal mitradeln. Ich komme von Bermaringen runter und würde dann am Herrlinger Bhf zu euch stoßen!
Wann seid ihr ungefähr dort, so gegen 13 Uhr?

Gruß Volker


----------



## axx (24. September 2011)

ich wär über den roten berg gefahren, wir wären dann so ganz grob um 13:10 in arnegg, wo der radweg von blaustein auf die straße trifft. wär das ok?


----------



## Pellepom (24. September 2011)

Dann bin ich dort! Bis später.
Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (24. September 2011)

sehr schön war's mit euch 

@mala was war mit dir


----------



## wurmspecht (24. September 2011)

ja, war echt eine gelungene Runde - endlich mal wieder den Turm in Schelklingen gefahren


----------



## tbird (25. September 2011)

Ah **** dann wart das doch ihr ... ne Gruppe aus ~8 Leuten? Bin grad am Turm vorbei, da sind ein paar runter gefahren ... Bin ihn dann 30min Später auch runter ... xD


----------



## m-a-l-a (25. September 2011)

@mala was war mit dir [/QUOTE]


Job --> Bewerbung schnell schnell wichtig usw. 
Bin dann etwas später noch ums Blautal rumrum.
Hab dir morgens ´ne PN geschrieben, nicht bekommen 
dann sorry.


----------



## junkyjerk (27. September 2011)

@all: morgen nightride. treffpunkt 18:30uhr an der brücke. dann übers hochsträss nach arnegg und ins lautertal. wer fährt mit?


----------



## kupfermark (28. September 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: morgen nightride. treffpunkt 18:30uhr an der brücke. dann übers hochsträss nach arnegg und ins lautertal. wer fährt mit?



Ich kann die Woche nicht biken, der Muskelkater ist noch zu heftig..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evel (28. September 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: morgen nightride. treffpunkt 18:30uhr an der brücke. dann übers hochsträss nach arnegg und ins lautertal. wer fährt mit?



Muss heut nach Pfedelbach :-( schnief nix Biken


----------



## bax75 (28. September 2011)

Ich kann heute leider auch nicht. Sorry


----------



## enforce (28. September 2011)

ich bin am Start, komme aber aus Blaubeuren und würde euch wieder auf dem Hochsträß treffen.


----------



## Tria-Rainer (28. September 2011)

bin dabei, komme zur brücke, bis nacher....




junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: morgen nightride. treffpunkt 18:30uhr an der brücke. dann übers hochsträss nach arnegg und ins lautertal. wer fährt mit?


----------



## junkyjerk (28. September 2011)

ja war das mal wieder ne tolle runde... wenn auch nur zu dritt... lautertal im dunkeln ist immer super... 

@all: freitag geht die nächste runde. ich starte diesmal gegen 18:45uhr in blaustein...


----------



## Aitschie (28. September 2011)

Kleiner Nachtrag zu meinem 3-Jahreszeitenausflug in die Lenzerheide vor 2 Wochen, das dazugehörige Video....


----------



## Pablo P. (29. September 2011)

Jemand von Euch fürs verlängerte Wochenende im Allgäu (Immenstadt, Sonthofen, Oberstdorf...)? Anvisiert:Touren zwischen 1000-1500hm (ohne BBS, kleinere Tragepassagen aber durchaus ok) mit vorwiegend S2 Charakter, bergauf gemütlich... 

PS: Bei dem Wetter ist biken ja wohl grade der Wahnsinn, besser geht's nicht. Da gefallen mir sogar meine altbekannten Blueberry Trails nochmal besser.


----------



## Aitschie (29. September 2011)

Pablo P. schrieb:


> Jemand von Euch fürs verlängerte Wochenende im Allgäu (Immenstadt, Sonthofen, Oberstdorf...)? Anvisiert:Touren zwischen 1000-1500hm (ohne BBS, kleinere Tragepassagen aber durchaus ok) mit vorwiegend S2 Charakter, bergauf gemütlich...



Nööööö, hab nur dieses Programm fürs WE  (Auszug aus meiner Mail von gestern...) Bezüglich Sonntag bin ich noch am Schwanken, der Verstand sagt Kuhgehrenspitze, das Herz Großer Daumen...



> Am Freitag starten wir mit einer Nightsession. Abfahrt ist um 18Uhr am Parkplatz der Mittagbahn in Immenstadt. Von dort geht es auf die Kanzel und wieder runter. Danach gehts auf den Mittag und durch den Schlauchtrail gen Auto.
> Km: 13,25
> Hm: ca. 1.000
> Startpunkt: 18:00Uhr am Parkplatz der Mittagbahn in Immenstadt (Parken in der Mittagstraße oder unteren Kolonie).
> ...


----------



## Pablo P. (30. September 2011)

Ja, Wahnsinn, im Allgäu sollte ich leben. 

Freitag und Samstag klingt super, auch wenn 1600hm + x für mich und meine Beine schon sehr viel ist...  Leider schaff ich das zeitlich nicht, da ich erst am Samstag im Allgäu eintreffe.

Sonntag ist dann nix für mich (BBS). Montag Vormittag wäre aber evtl. noch ne interessante Alternative, v.a. weil ich geschickterweise seit gestern einen verstauchten Finger auskurieren darf, was beim Biken dann doch stört. Bis Sonntag oder Montag hoffe ich aber, wieder ohne Einschränkungen den Lenker bedienen zu können.


----------



## junkyjerk (30. September 2011)

sonntag ist ohne tragen, vielleicht ein wenig schieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlusslicht_ul (1. Oktober 2011)

@montag allmountain allgäufahrer: würde mich gerne am montag anschließen und gibt es eigentlich noch eine mitfahrgelegenheit aus ulm oder seit ihr alle schon vor ort?

@sonntagfahrer: für die in ulm zurückgebliebenen würde ich morgen eone gemütliche bluepot-runde vorschlagen, wer kommt mit?


----------



## tbird (2. Oktober 2011)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> @sonntagfahrer: für die in ulm zurückgebliebenen würde ich morgen eone gemütliche bluepot-runde vorschlagen, wer kommt mit?



ich bin auf jeden fall dabei  bin gestern beim heimfahren über den y-trail einen der trails vom flugplatz oben nach blaubeuren gefahren ... immer wieder geil xD 

ansonsten würde ich für heute die blaubeuren - trails vorschlagen, incl. blaustein, evtl. schmiechtal wenns jemand so weit hinter zieht ...


----------



## Aitschie (2. Oktober 2011)

Die Kemptener sind vor Ort 

Bezüglich All Mountain Session: abgesagt. Meine beiden Gäste sind gerade nach 12h Klettersteig zurück gekommen und sind wohl nicht in der Lage morgen ne längere Runde mitm MTB zu fahren. Daher werden wir nur hier in Kempten was kleineres fahren...

Grüße aus dem Allgäu!


----------



## 68-er (3. Oktober 2011)

nabend zuammen,

ich klinke mich hier mal ein ...

mir wurden ende juli zwei meiner räder aus der garage rausgeklaut 
die polizei hat keine spur und die räder sind noch immer nicht aufgetaucht 

hatte das hier alles auch schonmal in nem anderen tread gepostet
leider auch ohne erfolg http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8578510&postcount=1

vielleicht sind die räder ja noch nicht in einzelteilen verschachert oder
in der donau gelandet und der dieb is so doof mit den rädern rum zu gondeln

sollte euch also mal eines der zwei räder aufgefallen sein oder ihr eines sehen
dann meldet euch doch bitte bei mir

weitere detailbilder habe ich zudem auch noch in meinem album ...


----------



## Aitschie (3. Oktober 2011)

Bilder eines perfekten Wochenendes mit einer perfekten Hochtour. Die bewegten Bilder müssen erst zensiert werden...



























​
Kommt gut in die neue Woche!!!


----------



## junkyjerk (3. Oktober 2011)

schöne bilder aitschie. schick mal den track rum. bin gespannt.

die woche vormittag nochmal nach geislingen, das gute wetter ausnutzen.. vielleicht mittwoch?


----------



## Aitschie (4. Oktober 2011)

Noch was Älteres auf der Platte gefunden: 

​
Crazy Tour mit Micha an einem Nachmittag: 900hm Tragen und drei nur eingeschränkt funktionierende Bremsen - aber am Ende nen schönen Trail.


----------



## fetzwech (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe gestern meine Funzel bekommen und werde mich heute abend bzgl. Nightride entjungfern  
Wollte über Kuhberg ins Lautertal evtl. auch Richtung Bluepot, Abfahrt 18:00 Uhr Kuhbergantenne.


----------



## fetzwech (6. Oktober 2011)

Sodele, ich habs überlebt  Funktioniert sehr gut, bekannte Trails gehen in der gewohnten Geschwindigkeit. Und sehr lustig was nachts so im Wald rumhüpft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pablo P. (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich werde mich heut Abend nochmal an einen Nightride wagen, in der Hoffnung, dass der angekündigte Regen erst nach 22 Uhr kommt. Sollte das Wetter also stabil bleiben, fahre ich ab 18.30 (evtl. 19 Uhr, je nach Mitfahrern) ab Parkplatz Sport Wiedenmann in Blaubeuren los. Dauer ca. 2 Stunden. Wenn's da aber schon richtig regnet, spar ich mir das ganze wohl. Ausgehen tu ich aber erstmal von trockenen Trails und Niederschlagsfreiheit.  

jemand Lust mit zu fahren?


----------



## Pablo P. (7. Oktober 2011)

Trocken geblieben. Allerdings alleine.


----------



## axx (9. Oktober 2011)

Tolle Fotos vom 
Steht bei mir für kommenden Winter auf dem Programm 

Hab auch noch ein paar Fotos vom letzten WoE:

Bis zum Fuße der Tschingelhörner lässt sichs noch fahren:





Nach rund 1.5h Tragen erreichen wir den Traileinstieg vor dem Trinserhorn, es liegen rund 1000hm Traumtail vor uns:





eine der grandiosesten Abfahrten der letzten Jahre...





ein Tag später, droben am Vorab-Gletscher, nichts als Gerümpel:





die komplette Abfahrt von 2600m bis 1100m auf einem bombigen Trail, los gehts auf Slickrock:





Wenn die Schweiz ned so teuer wär, könnt man's da echt länger aushalten


----------



## fetzwech (14. Oktober 2011)

Am 10.02.12 gibt es im Rahmen einer Extremsportnacht u.a. BBS am Ortler im Kornhaus Ulm: http://www.extremsportfilm.at/Programm/Ortler-X


----------



## Jo_shi (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde heute bei dem schönen Wetter noch eine Runde drehen wollen, falls wer Lust hat. Start ist heute um 15 Uhr am Wasserrad in Söflingen. Vor der Dunkelheit möchte ich aber wieder zurück sein.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. Oktober 2011)

Jo_shi schrieb:


> Ich würde heute bei dem schönen Wetter noch eine Runde drehen wollen, ...


Nur zur Info. Irgendein Vogel hat den Sprungtrail ab dem Anlieger gründlich verbaut mit großen Steinen und Baumstämmen wie im Bild in großer Zahl. Das meiste habe ich weg geräumt. Der Sprung in dem Bereich ist zerstört.
Ich fand das nicht sehr spaßig. Ich springe zwar nicht, aber insgesamt nimmt hier jemand billigend oder gar vorsätzlich in Kauf, dass sich ein Biker schwer verletzt.

Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evel (14. Oktober 2011)

Militante nicht Biker
voll fürn A.... solch Aktionen


----------



## Jaz (14. Oktober 2011)

Wow, immer noch? Der wird jetzt glaub seit... na mindestens nem Monat konstant verbaut  Da hat echt jemand zu viel Zeit.....


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (15. Oktober 2011)

hello all,
was geht am WE so ausfahrtstechnisch? das wetter muss ja schließlich genutz werden!


----------



## Chris_360 (15. Oktober 2011)

der untere sprung ist schon seit längeren verstört gewesen. die oberen wurden in der zwischenzeit auch zerstört, wobei ich gehört habe, dass diese in der zwischenzeit wieder in ordnung sein sollen.

der das macht ist ein anwohner/anlieger (mit hund). hat mich mal blöd dort angemacht.


----------



## Beorn (15. Oktober 2011)

Da ich neu bin, würd ich mich freun, wenn mir jemand, per PM, mitteilt, wo das ist. Anhand der Bilder erkenn ich es (noch) nicht. Fahr ungern in irgend nen Mist rein, wenn sichs vermeiden lässt.

Wenn jemand mal ein schwarzes Bike mit blauem Lenker sieht, auch vor nem Kinderanhänger, dann bin ich das. Ich freu mich dann auch persönlich über den ein oder anderen Hinweis oder nen Plausch 

Danke!


----------



## wurmspecht (15. Oktober 2011)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> der untere sprung ist schon seit längeren verstört gewesen.



Das ist ja lustig, was macht ein Sprung denn so, wenn er verstört ist?


----------



## Aitschie (15. Oktober 2011)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Das ist ja lustig, was macht ein Sprung denn so, wenn er verstört ist?



Das hab ich mir auch gedacht 

@all: wer morgen noch zum Fahren ins Allgäu will, djt und ich werden morgen an die Alpspitze und den Edelsberg gehen. Treffpunkt 11 Uhr in Kempten, ansonsten so gegen 12 am Parkplatz der Alpspitzbahn bei Nesselwang.


----------



## ar_brezhoneg (15. Oktober 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Noch was Älteres auf der Platte gefunden:
> 
> ​
> Crazy Tour mit Micha an einem Nachmittag: 900hm Tragen und drei nur eingeschränkt funktionierende Bremsen - aber am Ende nen schönen Trail.





Genau da will ich hin. Und ich meine nicht die Location. Trainiere seit ~5 Wochen und habe heute eine 62km 640hm Tour hinter mich gebracht, mit meinem ersten Singletrail... Im Vergleich zu dem Video noch nicht einmal "en Schnockahuster", naja... 
Solche Videos gaben und geben mir den Ansporn (fast) jeden Tag auf die Feile zu hocken und auf's geradewohl in der Walachei herumzufahren, neue Strecken zu entdecken und meine Oberschenkel brennen zu Lassen.
 Danke dafür.

Gruss vom Gallier aus Pfullendorf!


----------



## Ensi (16. Oktober 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Noch was Älteres auf der Platte gefunden:
> 
> ​
> Crazy Tour mit Micha an einem Nachmittag: 900hm Tragen und drei nur eingeschränkt funktionierende Bremsen - aber am Ende nen schönen Trail.



Sag mal, ist das nicht am Rubihorn? der Gaißalpsee und der Aufstieg kommen mir so bekannt vor


----------



## TheMicha (16. Oktober 2011)

Richtig. Das ist am/auf dem Rubihorn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (17. Oktober 2011)

morgen, dienstag, nightride? temperaturen und wetter werden kälter/ regnerischer am mittwoch. da bietet sich morgen an, wer kann und will mitfahren? start gegen 19uhr bhf herrlingen?


----------



## tbird (17. Oktober 2011)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> der untere sprung ist schon seit längeren verstört gewesen. die oberen wurden in der zwischenzeit auch zerstört, wobei ich gehört habe, dass diese in der zwischenzeit wieder in ordnung sein sollen.
> 
> der das macht ist ein anwohner/anlieger (mit hund). hat mich mal blöd dort angemacht.



dann weise ihn doch mal drauf hin, dass das versuchte körperverletzung (oder sowas? haben wir hier nen jurist? ) ist ... mal schaun wie lange er sich das "verbauen" noch traut ...


----------



## evel (17. Oktober 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> morgen, dienstag, nightride? temperaturen und wetter werden kälter/ regnerischer am mittwoch. da bietet sich morgen an, wer kann und will mitfahren? start gegen 19uhr bhf herrlingen?



Bin dabei


----------



## saintde (17. Oktober 2011)

tbird schrieb:


> dann weise ihn doch mal drauf hin, dass das versuchte körperverletzung (oder sowas? haben wir hier nen jurist? ) ist ... mal schaun wie lange er sich das "verbauen" noch traut ...



Warum meint ihr ist der Herr mit hund verärgert? Hmm überlegt mal. Na kommts ihr drauf oder sind die Helme auf dauer zu eng gewesen? Könnte es daran liegen, das dort im gesamten Tal das biken verboten ist? Vielleicht aber auch nur daran dass ihr in einem naturschutzgebiet massive eingiffe in die selbige durchführt? Wo wir dann wieder bei meinem Beitrag vor einiger zeit wären, wegen ein paar wenigen wird es noch dazu kommen, dass das Fahrverbot rigoros komtrolliert wird. Danke an euch von meiner Seite schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## tbird (17. Oktober 2011)

saintde schrieb:


> Warum meint ihr ist der Herr mit hund verärgert? Hmm überlegt mal. Na kommts ihr drauf oder sind die Helme auf dauer zu eng gewesen? Könnte es daran liegen, das dort im gesamten Tal das biken verboten ist? Vielleicht aber auch nur daran dass ihr in einem naturschutzgebiet massive eingiffe in die selbige durchführt? Wo wir dann wieder bei meinem Beitrag vor einiger zeit wären, wegen ein paar wenigen wird es noch dazu kommen, dass das Fahrverbot rigoros komtrolliert wird. Danke an euch von meiner Seite schon mal im vorraus.



dann solle er das fahrverbot gescheit durchsetzen, und nicht riskiern dass sich leute verletzen.


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Oktober 2011)

leute, diese diskussion führt zu garnix. hört auf zu quatschen und geht radfahren...


----------



## dimitu (17. Oktober 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> leute, diese diskussion führt zu garnix. hört auf zu quatschen und geht radfahren...


 

... Genau, dem stimme ich auch zu.
Vielleicht gehört auch Rücksicht und Vorsicht gleich Toleranz dazu.

Lucky Trail
Dieter


----------



## Aitschie (17. Oktober 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> hört auf zu quatschen und geht radfahren...



Und Wichtig dabei: immer von links nach rechts durchs Bild fahren!

















Bilder vom Wochenende...


----------



## Jo_shi (17. Oktober 2011)

Habt ihr denn alle auch ein Glöckchen, wenn ihr abends im Wald fahrt? 

Bin bei der Suche auf folgenden Artikel gestoßen: Biker gegen Wild und Wanderer 
Da ich selber noch nicht so oft im Wald gefahren bin, dacht ich mir ich schau mal wie sich mein Verhalten mit Lampe im Wald zu fahren auf meine Umwelt auswirkt.

Mal schauen ob ich es einrichten kann und morgen mal mitfahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dechfrax (18. Oktober 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> morgen, dienstag, nightride?


Schade, habe mich erkältet, vielleicht beim stundenlangen Schneestapfen.


----------



## kupfermark (18. Oktober 2011)

medc17 schrieb:


> Schade, habe mich erkältet, vielleicht beim stundenlangen Schneestapfen.



Geht mir genauso...


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Oktober 2011)

euch beiden dann mal gute besserung...


----------



## frogmatic (18. Oktober 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> morgen, dienstag, nightride? temperaturen und wetter werden kälter/ regnerischer am mittwoch. da bietet sich morgen an, wer kann und will mitfahren? start gegen 19uhr bhf herrlingen?



Hi, bin im Lande und wäre auch gerne dabei.
Ich würde auch noch 2 junge Leute mitbringen!


----------



## Chris_360 (18. Oktober 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> leute, diese diskussion führt zu garnix. hört auf zu quatschen und geht radfahren...



... genau - deswegen habe ich auch heute nachmittag taten sprechen lassen. ist ein bisschen linkslastig geworden, also aufpassen!


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Oktober 2011)

linkslastig? aufpassen? was hast du gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_360 (18. Oktober 2011)

nix - nur ein bisschen höher 

linkslastig deswegen, weil jetzt keine "autobahnanfahrt" mehr da ist. mich hat es am anfang immer nach links gezogen. einfach darauf einstellen!!!


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Oktober 2011)

welchen sprung haste höher gebaut? den ersten in den hang rein, den zweiten mit landehügel oder den unten in der rinne?


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Oktober 2011)

so, wieder daheim vom nightride. danke an die trailbauer, der sprungtrail ist in topzustand, endlich wieder... danke. hoffentlich bleibts mal länger so.


----------



## Chris_360 (18. Oktober 2011)

Den in der rinne.

Ich finde den 2. Unter normalumständen nicht springbar. Der gehört 2m nach vorne in den hang gebaut. So ist der zu gefährlich. Der 1. Ist noch ausbaubar


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Oktober 2011)

der 2. ist sowas von springbar, mit ein wenig speed landet man wunderbar sanft im landehügel.


----------



## kupfermark (18. Oktober 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> der 2. ist sowas von springbar, mit ein wenig speed landet man wunderbar sanft im landehügel.



Nur sollte man danach auch noch die Kurve kriegen, gell


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Oktober 2011)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Nur sollte man danach auch noch die Kurve kriegen, gell



bin nur das eine mal zu weit rechts gelandet...


----------



## Chris_360 (19. Oktober 2011)

... na ja, da muss du schon etwas mehr speed drauf haben, damit du nicht im flat landest.


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Oktober 2011)

einfach mal laufen lassen...


----------



## bax75 (19. Oktober 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> einfach mal laufen lassen...



Eben - und so ein bischen im Flat landen ist auch net so schlimm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_360 (19. Oktober 2011)

in die schräge hinein gibt es mehr airtime und whipen geht dann auch besser


----------



## junkyjerk (21. Oktober 2011)

was geht am wochenende? sonntag mal wieder ne kaffeefahrt nach geislingen?


----------



## Chris_360 (21. Oktober 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> was geht am wochenende? sonntag mal wieder ne kaffeefahrt nach geislingen?



Tourcharakteristik? ist das nicht die abfahrt mit viel Umsetzen?


----------



## gasman (21. Oktober 2011)

jemand lust auf samstag mittag/nachmittag runde?
kann ab ca. 11h los. 
egal welches rad.


----------



## junkyjerk (21. Oktober 2011)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> Tourcharakteristik? ist das nicht die abfahrt mit viel Umsetzen?



charakteristik? auf und nieder immer wieder...

die abfahrt mit den serpentinen ist eine von vielen.


----------



## DJT (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin dabei am Sonntag.
Wann sind wir denn das letzte mal gestartet in amstetten, zehn oder halb elf?
Wär das o.k.?


----------



## junkyjerk (21. Oktober 2011)

ja ausschlafen kann ruhig sein am sonntag, mir reicht 10 oder 10:30 völlig aus.


----------



## wurmspecht (22. Oktober 2011)

gasman schrieb:


> jemand lust auf samstag mittag/nachmittag runde?
> kann ab ca. 11h los.
> egal welches rad.



Ich komm mit und gabel Dich auf . 

Morgen würde ich mich auch gerne Geislingen anschließen, werde ich aber abhängig von den heutigen Frostbeulen entscheiden


----------



## DJT (22. Oktober 2011)

Also Sonntag 10.30 am Parkplatz.
Wer kommt noch mit?

edit: @wurmspecht: soll ich dich unterwegs aufgabeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_360 (22. Oktober 2011)

wie lang ist die tour?


----------



## Kontrapunkt (22. Oktober 2011)

Servus,

ich bin Geislinger und hätt am Sonntag auch Lust auf ne Runde.
Wo genau in Amstetten startet ihr denn?


----------



## Aitschie (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich hätte da mal ne Frage, die rein gar nichts mit biken zu tun hat: Claudi und ich sind das erste mal seit mehreren Jahren mal wieder Sonntag Morgen in Ulm - welcher (gute) Bäcker hat in Ulm am Sonntag offen?


----------



## Kontrapunkt (22. Oktober 2011)

Aitschie, bist du zufällig der "Honk" vom Stuiben von vor ca 3 Wochen?


----------



## wurmspecht (22. Oktober 2011)

DJT schrieb:


> edit: @wurmspecht: soll ich dich unterwegs aufgabeln?



Seeeeehr gerne, nur hat sich gerade mein PC-Heilemacher für morgen angekündigt. Ich bin also raus, zu schade auch, das macht grad so Spaß . Vielen Dank aber für das Angebot, DJT, sorry.

@Aitschie: Ich weiß, dass der Dreihäupl in Neu-Ulm in der Bahnhofstraße aufhat, aber glaub erst ab 12.

Viel Spaß Euch morgen.


----------



## junkyjerk (22. Oktober 2011)

fetzwech kommt morgen wohl auch. und ich bin morgen auch dabei. 10:30uhr passt super. freu mich... hab nur leider keinen kuchen mit, bringe aber kaffee mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (22. Oktober 2011)

Kontrapunkt schrieb:


> Aitschie, bist du zufällig der "Honk" vom Stuiben von vor ca 3 Wochen?



Röschtösch! Wenn du derjenige bist, den es da die 3-4m den Abhang runter genommen hat (oder sein Begleiter). Ihr seid dann direkt über Ettensberg wieder auf Immenstadt gefahren, kann das sein? Deinen Namen hab ich aber vergessen...



wurmspecht schrieb:


> @Aitschie: Ich weiß, dass der Dreihäupl in Neu-Ulm in der Bahnhofstraße aufhat, aber glaub erst ab 12.



Danke, und genau da ist das Problem.... ich will frische Brezeln in der Früh, die kriegste meines Wissens nur vom Bahnhof und die schmecken mir nicht. Ich bin Dreihäupl-verwöhnt


----------



## junkyjerk (22. Oktober 2011)

@aitschie: guck mal beim bäcker adelbert in der gneisenaustrasse in ulm, das war mein stammbäcker, als wir noch in der alten wohnung gewohnt haben, superlecker.


----------



## enforce (22. Oktober 2011)

bin morgen auch am start...


----------



## Kontrapunkt (22. Oktober 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Röschtösch! Wenn du derjenige bist,
> den es da die 3-4m den Abhang runter genommen hat (oder sein Begleiter).
> Ihr seid dann direkt über Ettensberg wieder auf Immenstadt gefahren, kann das sein? Deinen Namen hab ich aber vergessen...


Ja, ich hab da den schönen Salto hangabwärts gemacht


Wegen morgen nochmal: Darf ich mich anschließen? 
Wenn ja, wo fahrt ihr genau los?

Wär mal toll mit n paar Leuten rumzukurven. Sonst darf ich die Trails
in der Gegend meistens alleine abfahren...


----------



## junkyjerk (22. Oktober 2011)

@kontrapunkt: wir fahren am parkplatz los, der nach ca. 500m nach ortsausgang amstetten bhf richtung geislingen auf der rechten seite kommt.


----------



## Kontrapunkt (22. Oktober 2011)

Super danke, dann bis morgen.


----------



## Chris_360 (22. Oktober 2011)

seit ihr morgen alles bbs-ler?


----------



## junkyjerk (22. Oktober 2011)

was tut das zur sache?


----------



## radlsepp (22. Oktober 2011)

cool, ihr kommt nach Geislingen 
wenns mir mal reinpasst, würd ich auch gern mal mit euch mitkommen... ich komme aus Kuchen und bin ziemlich viel um Geislingen unterwegs, in Zukunft auch studiumsbedingt hin und wieder in Ulm


----------



## DJT (23. Oktober 2011)

radlsepp schrieb:


> ... ich komme aus Kuchen



hey Sepp! ja Kuchen haben wir auch immer dabei ...
morgen gibts wieder zwetschgen-datschi in der trailstar-mischung ;-)
gut nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manomania (23. Oktober 2011)

Hi,ich würde auch mal wieder mitkommen.
DJT fährst du durch Vöhringen? Außerdem könnte ich noch ein paar Muffins mitbringen.


----------



## DJT (23. Oktober 2011)

@manomania: 9:45 am bahnhof

muffins klingen gut ;-)


----------



## DJT (23. Oktober 2011)

Sooo, nett war's heut!

Die Aussicht war allerdings nur in Bezug auf die Verpflegung gut


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Oktober 2011)

essen lecker, trails lecker, wetter naja... aber in finale wirds ja besser.


----------



## axx (23. Oktober 2011)

vielen Dank für die leckere Verpflegung


----------



## Pablo P. (24. Oktober 2011)

Jemand am Mittwoch für einen Nightride zu haben?


----------



## evel (25. Oktober 2011)

Was zum Weinen ;-)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/26589893"]http://vimeo.com/26589893[/ame]


----------



## Aitschie (26. Oktober 2011)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde: Kriegen wir wieder ein (oder zwei?) Winterpokalteam(s) zusammen? Eventuell mit Anreiz, nicht letzter zu werden (z.B. Biersponsoring für Finale 2012/ein Abend Ausschank machen)

Meinereiner wäre dabei!


----------



## Jo_shi (26. Oktober 2011)

Wär dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evel (26. Oktober 2011)

Winterpokal ? gibts mehr Details


----------



## fetzwech (27. Oktober 2011)

evel schrieb:


> Winterpokal ? gibts mehr Details


http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/

Ist es das was Aitschie meint?

Mein persönlicher Vorsatz für meine erste MTB-Wintersaison lautet: pro Tag Snowboarden eine Biketour. Durch ein bißchen Teamdruck werde ich das bestimmt einhalten bzw. das MTB-Pensum erhöhen, ich wäre auch dabei!


----------



## Aitschie (27. Oktober 2011)

fetzwech schrieb:


> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/
> 
> Ist es das was Aitschie meint?



Rischtisch!


----------



## Pablo P. (28. Oktober 2011)

Heut Nachmittag 13.45 ab Blaubeuren für ca. 2h über die Trails, kommt jemand mit?


----------



## Chris_360 (28. Oktober 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> essen lecker, trails lecker, wetter naja... aber in finale wirds ja besser.



Fährt da einer wieder nach Finale? Na dann viel Spass! Und hoffentlich sind die Trails nicht komplett weggespült worden!


----------



## kupfermark (28. Oktober 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Rischtisch!


Den Ansatz, daß der letzte was machen muß, find ich gut. Aber statt Bier-Ausschank würde ich Bikes putzen vorschlagen ;-)

Ich würde meins zwar putzen lassen, mach aber selber beim  WP nicht mit, da Laufen und Schwimmen zu schlecht bewertet werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jo_shi (28. Oktober 2011)

Was geht eigentlich am Wochenende? Das Wetter soll gut werden, sobald sich der Nebel verzogen hat (gegen Mittag), da könnte man doch mal eine Tour im Herbstlaub wagen. Mir würde der Sonntag besser passen, da ich am Samstag immer zuviel zu tun habe.

P.S. Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom letzten Wochenende im Vinschgau: http://www.joshuaweb.de/tag/vinschgau/


----------



## fr-andi (28. Oktober 2011)

Möchte mich auch bald mal wieder einer Geislingen- oder Lautertalrunde anschliessen, aber vorher (apropos Vintschgau-Bilder) mir das am langen WE live ansehen. Und WE darauf bisserl Monte Tamaro-da könnte dann Jörg anhalten Ri.Finale?
Gruss!


----------



## Kontrapunkt (29. Oktober 2011)

War von hier heut jemand in Geislingen am Ödenturm unterwegs? Sollten 4 Ulmer sein


----------



## Aitschie (30. Oktober 2011)

Frage in die Runde: falls jemand am Dientag Zeit hat, ich will auf den Stuiben (Aufstieg ist 95% tragen!) und dann anschließend noch den Flowtrail fahren.

Start in Kempten um 9:00 (kann 2 Personen mit Bikes mitnehmen), Tourstart an der Gunzesrieder Säge um 9:30 bis 9:45.


----------



## Kontrapunkt (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich hätte Lust und Zeit. Bin ab morgen sowieso in Kempten, da würde sich das echt anbieten


----------



## Aitschie (30. Oktober 2011)

Hast PN...


----------



## ILikeSumo (31. Oktober 2011)

Hi all,

ich wurde Morgen ein runde Fahren, Blau-/Lautertal oder eventuell auch Geislingen. 
Hat jemand lust mit zu kommen?


----------



## sentiero601 (1. November 2011)

Hi,
ich glaub wir kennen uns..  haben uns mal im Lautertal getroffen! Ich wollt heut auch ne Runde nach Geislingen schauen, vielleicht so gegen 1 Uhr. Dort ist immerhin blauer Himmel zu sehen...
Wenn Du Interesse hast, melde Dich nochmal..

Gruß
Andi


----------



## JoeJackson (1. November 2011)

Ich werde irgendwann gg. später eine kurze Runde ins Lautertal drehen, aber vermutlich recht kurzfristig. Geislingen ist mir etwas zu weit


----------



## junkyjerk (2. November 2011)

djt und ich werden morgen abend ne runde ins lautertal drehen. hat wer zeit und lust mitzukommen? ein bisschen am sprungtrail rumhüpfen und die trails abklappern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeJackson (2. November 2011)

Zu dunkler Stund', oder noch mit available light?


----------



## chickenway-user (2. November 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> djt und ich werden morgen abend ne runde ins lautertal drehen. hat wer zeit und lust mitzukommen? ein bisschen am sprungtrail rumhüpfen und die trails abklappern.



Ich würde gern...


...und möchte ganz dezent auf meine Signatur hinweisen.


----------



## chorge (3. November 2011)

Würde gern zu euch spontan mitfahren... Hab aber leider um 18Uhr nen Termin in Sonthofen! SHIT


----------



## junkyjerk (3. November 2011)

start ist 19:30uhr in blaustein herrlingen am bhf.


----------



## JoeJackson (3. November 2011)

Dafür fehlt mir dann leider die nötige Beleuchtung.


----------



## Tria-Rainer (3. November 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> start ist 19:30uhr in blaustein herrlingen am bhf.




schade wäre gern mitgefahren, kann leider nicht, beim nächsten mal....


----------



## fetzwech (3. November 2011)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> ...und möchte ganz dezent auf meine Signatur hinweisen.



nice


----------



## Aitschie (4. November 2011)

@cwu und alle die dabei waren: Schicke Bilder! Freu mich schon auf nächstes Jahr, wenns nochmal runter geht. Und mit dem Wetter habt ihr ja echt Glück gehabt, wenn man sich die aktuellen Meldungen aus der Gegend anhört.

@all: für all die im-Winter-sportlich-Aktiven hab ich ein Spaß-Team im Winterpokal gegründet. Wer mitmachen will, anmelden! Vielleicht steigt dadurch die Motivation wenigstens bisschen was zu machen (ist zumindest meine Hoffnung )
Winterpokal und das Team


----------



## enforce (4. November 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde,

was geht morgen? Nochmal in die Berge oder eine Rude in Geislingen? Der Ulmer Nebel geht mir langsam auf den S***.

Gruß F


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (5. November 2011)

Hallo! Hat jemand für Sonntag was geplant? Ich könnte etwas Auslauf gebrauchen.

Gruß Axel


----------



## bax75 (5. November 2011)

So: Morgen gibts eine Tour über die Salmaser Höhe.
Kommt noch jemand mit?


----------



## enforce (5. November 2011)

wann und wo ist start?


----------



## bax75 (5. November 2011)

7:58 fährt der Zug. Treffen 10 Minuten vorher am Nebeneingang.

Ausser Du fährst mit dem Bike-Shuttle


----------



## enforce (6. November 2011)

ich versuche da zu sein.


----------



## bax75 (8. November 2011)

Boa hier ist ja mal tote Hose...
Leute - das ist nur Nebel! Ihr müßt euch nicht vor dem Zeug verstecken!

Zur Aufmunterung noch ein paar Fotos vom Sonntag: geil wars!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (8. November 2011)

Ich fahr morgen um 8-8:30 am Syrlin Haus in Söflingen los. Da ich neu bin sag ich mal übern Roten Berg und dann ins Lautertal. Muss aber UNBEDINGT um 11:30 wieder zurück sein.

Wer kommen will: Ich bin der mit dem schwarzen Rad mit blauem Lenker, der nen Fahrradanhänger abschließt


----------



## junkyjerk (9. November 2011)

heute abend nightride ins kleine lautertal. start 18:30uhr am bhf herrlingen, wer bock hat mitzufahren, sollte pünktlich sein. bis später.


----------



## micb (9. November 2011)

nein, zu spät >_<


----------



## wildermarkus (9. November 2011)

Sind das Hope Scheiben am 301?

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Aitschie (9. November 2011)

bax75 schrieb:


> Boa hier ist ja mal tote Hose...
> Leute - das ist nur Nebel! Ihr müßt euch nicht vor dem Zeug verstecken



Tote Hose, stimmte. Bin leider erst die letzten Tag mal dazu gekommen, meine ganzen Bilder nachzubearbeiten. Das Ergebnis ist unten...

Bilder von der Allerheiligen-Tour: am 01.11. bin ich mit Marcel (aka kontrapunkt) in der Nagelfluhkette unterwegs gewesen. Tour mussten wir leider vorzeit Beenden, da es Marcel gemault hat und er nicht weiterfahren konnte.







 





Am vergangenen Samstag waren Werner, HEbbe und ich dann im Hintersteiner Tal unterwegs. Weniger erfolgreich, aber dass soll Hebbe berichten, er hat auch die passenden Bilder.

Am Sonntag war ich dann gezwungener Maßen mit dem 1b-Bike auf unserem Winterberg unterwegs. Die (überraschende) Erkenntnis: auch das ist bbs-tauglich, wenn auch die Reserven nicht vorhanden sind und eine sehr exakte Linie zwingend erforderlich ist.
Schockiert hat mich, wieviel LEute sich auf dem Gipfel und den Wegen rumtreiben !!!! 













Nebel? Was ist das??? Das Allgäu ist sehr sonnig derzeit 

Im Winterpokalteam ist übrigens noch ein Platz frei, wer also mitmachen will ist gerne eingeladen! Geht auch nur um den Spaß und die Motivation.

Und dann abschließend Planungen fürs Wochenende: das Wetter soll ja weiter gut bleiben. 
Wer hat Lust auf ne Tour? Angedachte Runde: Ab Altenstädten über den Berg ins Rettenschwanger Tal, über den Jägersteig und den Vaterlandsweg nach Bad Oberdorf und weiter aufs Tiefenbacher Eck. Dann zurück nach Altenstädten. Route vgl. angehängte Grafik.
Fakten ca. 30km und 1400hm.
Bzgl. Startzeit bin ich flexibel, wie wäre 9Uhr? Oder 10Uhr, falls Anreise per Zug.


----------



## junkyjerk (9. November 2011)

@aitschie: enforce und ich wollen auch in die berge am wochenende, ich kann aber nur am sonntag, wenns dir reinpasst, wäre cool.


----------



## Kontrapunkt (9. November 2011)

Tolle Bilder, besonders das zweite find ich gut.

Fürs dritte Bild musst ich noch mein Adrenalin voll ausnutzen, 
um noch n bisschen Fahrspaß rüberzubringen
Kurz danach machten sich leider schon die Folgen vom
Sturz bemerkbar...


----------



## DJT (9. November 2011)

Jawoll:

Schöner Trail im Hintersteiner Tal:





















@Wochenend-Biker: Sonntag bin ich dabei


----------



## kupfermark (9. November 2011)

DJT schrieb:


> @Wochenend-Biker: Sonntag bin ich dabei



Ich auch!!!


----------



## junkyjerk (10. November 2011)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Ich auch!!!



juhu... dann sind wir ja schon zu fünft oder? wohin gehts denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (10. November 2011)

Ich würde am Sonntag die besagte Runde ab Altenstädten fahren wollen. Hintergrund: meine fahrbaren Routen sind derzeit erheblich eingeschränkt, da das Ridge derzeit nicht einsetzbar ist.... Erst muss ein neuer Hinterbau bestellt werden.

Das Fluent ist zwar einigermaßen bbs-tauglich (Grünten war der Test), aber halt eben nicht so ganz. Außerdem hat die Kombi NN/RaRa doch etwas weniger Grip als MM/MM oder FA/FA


----------



## axx (10. November 2011)

was meint ihr bis wie weit rauf nordseitig schneefrei ist?


----------



## Aitschie (10. November 2011)

Schwer zu sagen... letzten Sonntag bist auf jeden fall noch weit rauf gekommen, Werner war auf 2.5xx im Lechtal unterwegs. Nordseitig sieht es am Ifen, Widderstein und dem Allgäuer Hauptkamm so aus als lägen bei ca. 2.000-2.200 die ersten größeren Schneefelder.

Stand letzten Sonntag, dürfte daher die letzten Tage tendenziell besser geworden sein.


----------



## wurmspecht (11. November 2011)

Sind die Hochzus bei Deiner Tour trag-isch oder auch was davon hochfahrbar ?


----------



## Aitschie (11. November 2011)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Sind die Hochzus bei Deiner Tour trag-isch oder auch was davon hochfahrbar ?



Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert... trag-isch 

Diesmal ist bergauf alles fahrbar, eventuell trag-isch ist das letzte Stück aufs Tiefenbacher Eck. Von Altenstädten in den Übergang zum Rettenschwanger Tal ists ne Asphalt/Teerstraße, geht dann in Schotter über. Steigung nicht übermäßig. Der zweite große Aufstieg Richtung Hirschberg ist steil, steiler, Hirschberg, komplett aber auf Asphalt/Teer, später dann Schotter/Wiese.

Ist definitiv eine Susi-geeignete Runde!


----------



## wurmspecht (12. November 2011)

Ich hab nichts gegen eine Trageeinheit, nur sitze ich auch gerne mal auf dem Bike, wenn es hoch geht . 
Glaub, ich bin einfach immer noch traumatisiert von der Matterhornrunde, alles gut.


----------



## Jo_shi (12. November 2011)

Ich würde auch mitkommen! Ein bisschen Sonne hat noch niemandem geschadet!


----------



## Aitschie (12. November 2011)

Zur Klarstellung: Sonntag ist ne normale Tour, steil, aber grds. fahrbar. Fahrbarkeit bergauf 97% (3% da ich nicht weiß wie die letzten ca. 50hm aufs Tiefenbacher Eck sind)

Mit dabei sind, wenn ich eure Meldungen richtig versteh: enforce, junkyjerk, kupfermark, djt, jo_shi, wurmspecht, aitschie. Lt. Wurmspecht kommt gasman noch dazu...

Wie ihr runter kommt weiß ich nicht. Es kommt aber ein Zug um 9:58 in Sonthofen-Altenstädten an (Abfahrt Ulm 7:58). Ich schlage vor, wer Zug fahren will nimmt den, alle anderen kommen um 10Uhr an den Bahnhof in Altenstädten.


----------



## Tria-Rainer (12. November 2011)

hi aitschi, kleine korrektur ich (leidensgenosse ebenfalls ohne ridge) schließ mich  morgen auch noch an...  


Mit dabei sind, wenn ich eure Meldungen richtig versteh: enforce, junkyjerk, kupfermark, djt, jo_shi, wurmspecht, aitschie. Lt. Wurmspecht kommt gasman noch dazu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (12. November 2011)

Also wie machen wir's morgen fahrtechnisch? Zug oder Auto?

Da ich gestern eh oberhalb Kempten beim Händler meines Vertrauens war hab ich mit Martin noch einen kleinen Martins-Umzug gemacht.

Laterne, Laterne, Sonne, Mond und Sterne....


----------



## wurmspecht (12. November 2011)

...und Axx nicht zu vergessen!!! Und Flo kommt vllt auch mit, aber er ist ja aus Kempten. Ja, wie machen wirs nu? Kann als Keinautobesitzer nur den Zug anbieten.


----------



## Jo_shi (12. November 2011)

Ich werde auf jeden fall mit dem Auto fahren und kann noch zwei Räder mitnehmen. Eines der Räder sollte aber eine 9mm oder 20mm Vorderrachse haben, da das Vorderad für den Träger ausgebaut werden muss, dass dritte Rad kommt dann ins Auto.


----------



## axx (12. November 2011)

Hi,
ich würd auch mitkommen, könnte bei Bedarf auch fahren


----------



## junkyjerk (12. November 2011)

alter schwede, auf einmal kommen sie alle aus ihren löchern und höhlen gekrochen. gut so! ich freu mich auf morgen...


----------



## Aitschie (12. November 2011)

DJT schrieb:


> Laterne, Laterne, Sonne, Mond und Sterne....



Ich fahre mit meiner Lampe, und meine Lampe mit mir....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (12. November 2011)

prima, dann bis morgen 10 Uhr Bf. Altenstädten 
Ich komm mit gasman, wurmspecht und joshi mit dem Auto.


----------



## junkyjerk (12. November 2011)

welcher bhf ist das denn nun genau? sonthofen?


----------



## axx (12. November 2011)

Nö, ein Dorf weiter.


----------



## kupfermark (12. November 2011)

Die Nachtbilder sind ja mal geil!! 
Freu mich auch voll auf morgen, bring Apfelkuchen mit


----------



## Aitschie (13. November 2011)

12 Mitfahrer 

Trails, die unter die Stollen kamen, waren fein, bisschen mehr hättens sein dürfen. Ich fand es super, mal wieder den ganzen Haufen zu sehen und "mein" Allgäu aus einer eher unbekannten Perspektive zu zeigen. Anbei noch paar Bilder des Tages, am großen Gruppenpanorama arbeite ich noch...


----------



## DJT (13. November 2011)

Joh... schee war's 
Und die Kuchen-Variation die aus den Rucksäcken kam war auch vorzüglich


----------



## Jo_shi (14. November 2011)

Hat riesig Spass gemacht!


----------



## junkyjerk (16. November 2011)

das war ein toller tag...

und das wetter bleibt gut, was geht am wochenende? nochmal hoch hinaus? vielleicht die oberstdorfrunde? oder was anderes? auf jeden fall berge...


----------



## dechfrax (16. November 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> das war ein toller tag...
> 
> und das wetter bleibt gut, was geht am wochenende? nochmal hoch hinaus? vielleicht die oberstdorfrunde? oder was anderes? auf jeden fall berge...


Egal was, egal wie, Hauptsache Berge. Den Segen der Regierung hab' ich schon ... 

Jetzt muss nur noch die Gabel rechtzeitig zurückkommen


----------



## Aitschie (16. November 2011)

Hab mal die Karte konsultiert und eine Runde zusammengestellt, die ich am Wochenende mal ausprobieren will.
*Tour Gipfelsammlung*: Start an der Gunzesrieder Säge, dann das Ostertal hinter auf den Weiherkopf, weiter aufs Riedberger Horn. Runter nach Balderschwang. Nach Balderschwang geht's wieder rauf auf den Heidenkopf. Höhenwegquerung zum Siplinger Kopf und runter ins Gunzesrieder Tal.
Die extended Version geht dann wieder rauf auf Gündleskopf/Buralpkopf und quert immer am Abbruch der Nagelfluhkette entlang zum Seeder Stuiben. Ab dort auf bekannten Trails runter zum Auto.

Fakten: (grob zusammengeklickt, beziehen sich auf die extended Version)
Strecke: 36km
Höhenmeter: 2.300hm
Alle Anstiege sind größtenteils auf Straßen/befestigten Wirtschaftswegen, die Steigung geht seltenst in einen Bereich >17%. 

Graphische Tourendarstellung siehe Anhang, Track kann ich verschicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (16. November 2011)

sonntag und ich bin dabei...


----------



## kupfermark (17. November 2011)

Kann leider nicht mit am WE, ich muß mich am Sonntag mit den Santa Monica Mts zufrieden geben ;-)

Bike ist aber eh in der Votec-Ferienpension in Stg.

Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Aitschie (17. November 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> sonntag und ich bin dabei...



Gerne! Denke wegen der längeren Tour sollte Start schon um 9Uhr sein, dann hast auch hintenraus noch bisschen Luft. Wäre es dir möglich, mich um 8:30 in Kempten abzuholen (sofern nicht noch mehr mitkommen, die "Fahrvorrang" hätten)?


----------



## dechfrax (17. November 2011)

Wenn Sonntag dann bin ich dabei! Wär super, wenn Du mir den Track schicken könntest.


----------



## wurmspecht (17. November 2011)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Kann leider nicht mit am WE, ich muß mich am Sonntag mit den Santa Monica Mts zufrieden geben ;-)



Oh, Du Armer! Bei schlechtem Wetter hier hättest Du den Neid auf Deiner Seite, ganz viel Spaß!

Wir sind am Sonntag wohl auch wieder dabei


----------



## bax75 (18. November 2011)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Wir sind am Sonntag wohl auch wieder dabei



Dito. 
Was ist mit dem Bike-Shuttle-Fahrer? Kommt er auch mit 

@Aitschie: Schickst Du mir den Track bitte auch?


----------



## fetzwech (18. November 2011)

Ich probiers auch mal... Chickenrun ist ja eingebaut


----------



## Aitschie (18. November 2011)

So langsam krieg ich das mit den Nachtaufnahmen hin... 









Und die ersten scharfen Fahrerbilder gibt's auch, die darf der Fahrer aber selbst online stellen


----------



## wurmspecht (19. November 2011)

Gasman und ich werden uns jetzt Flos Vorschlag anschließen und uns den Grünten zeigen lassen und danach den Falkenstein unter die Räder nehmen. Hab die Hoffnung noch nicht ganz aufgegeben, dass axx doch noch mit kommt , dann wär zumindest noch ein Plätzchen bei Gasman im Auto frei, falls jemand hier mit mag .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (19. November 2011)

OK dann lasst uns planen: 

Dabei sind: Aitschie, JJ, medc17, bax75, fetzwech

Ich könnte fahren, kannst Du direkt zur Säge kommen Aitschie? Dann kommen wir mit einem Auto aus.

Treffpunkt 7:30 in Herrlingen aufm Netto-Parkplatz. 
@fetzwech: Kannst Du da hin kommen? Oder soll ich Dich in der Stadt auflesen?

PS: @enforce: Was ist mit Dir kommste mit?


----------



## fetzwech (19. November 2011)

Gut dann bis morgen!


----------



## enforce (19. November 2011)

Moinsen,

etwas späte Rückmeldung, aber natürlich bin ich dabei. Dann fahr ich mit dem Bus und bekomm euch 4 mit weg.

Grüße


----------



## dechfrax (19. November 2011)

enforce schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> etwas späte Rückmeldung, aber natürlich bin ich dabei. Dann fahr ich mit dem Bus und bekomm euch 4 mit weg.
> 
> Grüße


Wie geil ist das denn? Bis morgen früh, ich freue mich auf Euch!


----------



## DJT (19. November 2011)

Servus!

@Allgäu-Biker:
Ich kann morgen jetzt doch mit 
Da ja der Bike-Bus schon voll ist und Aitschie eh kein Auto hat, nehm ich Aitschie mit und wir treffen uns dann um 8.30 



Aitschie schrieb:


> Und die ersten scharfen Fahrerbilder gibt's auch, die darf der Fahrer aber selbst online stellen



Pausen-Aussicht:





Der Ghost-Rider: 





Und der scharfe Fahrer: 





Nun die Quizfrage: Was für Schuhe trägt der Fahrer?


----------



## junkyjerk (19. November 2011)

da aitschie schon um 8:30uhr treffpunkt gunzesrieder säge ausgeschrieben hat, ist der treffpunkt 7:30uhr zu spät. 7uhr spätestens wäre angesagt, eher 6:45uhr, da das aufladen der bikes auch zeit in anspruch nimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enforce (19. November 2011)

zur Erinnerung: Morgen ist Sonntag!


----------



## junkyjerk (19. November 2011)

enforce schrieb:


> zur Erinnerung: Morgen ist Sonntag!



was willst du damit andeuten? dass dir 7uhr zu früh ist? dann meld dich mal bei aitschie, nicht dass der um 8:30uhr am treffpunkt ist und dann ne halbe stunde auf uns wartet.


----------



## bax75 (19. November 2011)

Nur zur Erinnerung: 8:30 war der Treffpunkt bei Aitschie in Kempten. 
9Uhr war Tourbeginn.

Also würde ich sagen es bleibt bei 7:30 am Netto-Parkplatz.

So - bleibt die Frage wie ich nach Herrlingen komme wenn enforce fährt... und den Treffpunkt hab auch noch ich selbst vorgeschlagen *damn*


----------



## DJT (19. November 2011)

Also, hab gerade nochmal mit Aitschie telefoniert, wir hatten auch einen Knoten drinne...

*Tourstart 9.00 Gunzesrieder Säge!*

Ich freu mich


----------



## Aitschie (20. November 2011)

Geniale Tour... Bilder sind in der Dropbox, hier noch welche einzustellen hab ich grad keinen Bock. Kommt dann morgen (wenn nicht jemand anders schneller ist).

Nachtaufnahmen sind awesome!!!!!


----------



## gasman (20. November 2011)

Grünten hoch ab Wagneritz war auch schweisstreibend. Da war das Tiefenbacher Eck ja ein Prolog. Die Abfahrt hinten runter hatte ein paar "Schlüsselstellen", aber der Brüller kam nach dem Allgäublick. Danke nochmals Flo.


----------



## bax75 (21. November 2011)

gasman schrieb:


> ein paar "Schlüsselstellen"  , aber der Brüller kam nach dem Allgäublick



Klingt spannend! Gibts Fotos?

Hatte gestern auch nur noch Couchien aufm Programm - werde heut Abend mal nach den Bildern sehen.


----------



## Aitschie (21. November 2011)

Achtung, Bilderattacke!!!!!


----------



## wurmspecht (21. November 2011)

bax75 schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt spannend! Gibts Fotos?



Ich glaub, es gibt nur Standfotos, runterwärts waren wir zu sehr mit der Trailbeschaffenheit, Wanderern oder Glitschpassagen beschäftigt . 

Ihr scheint den Bildern nach in die Dunkelheit gekommen zu sein, hm?


----------



## DJT (21. November 2011)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Ihr scheint den Bildern nach in die Dunkelheit gekommen zu sein, hm?



Nur zwei so verrückte waren bis ganz in die Dunkelheit unterwegs.
Ist auch gefährlich... was da so alles mitten auf'm Weg rumliegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (22. November 2011)

da das wetter ja gut bleibt, nächsten sonntag wieder in die berge? nochmal hoch hinaus? entweder die oberstdorf-kuhgehren-walmendinger horn-breitachklamm-oberstdorf-runde oder nochmal bikebergsteigen?


----------



## Aitschie (22. November 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> da das wetter ja gut bleibt, nächsten sonntag wieder in die berge? nochmal hoch hinaus?



Meinerseits gerne! Bin dann hoffentlich wieder für alle Trails einsatzfähig...



junkyjerk schrieb:


> entweder die oberstdorf-kuhgehren-walmendinger horn-breitachklamm-oberstdorf-runde



Hmmm.... 
a) wir haben Ende November.
b) Die verkürzte Runde (ohne Walmendinger Horn) habe ich dieses Jahr zweimal mit ca. 36km und 1.800hm gemessen (entspricht der Runde letzten Sonntag)
c) Du warst letzte Woche nicht grad ein Pacemaker. 

... wo war der Grund für die Runde? Ehrlich: ich halte sie - für die derzeitige Jahreszeit - schlicht für zu lang, wenn man nicht um 8Uhr in den Bergen starten und die Runde im Eiltempo abfahren will.



junkyjerk schrieb:


> oder nochmal bikebergsteigen?



Kennst meine Position: IMMER!!!! Ideen hätt ich ja, muss nur noch auf den entsprechenden Untersatz warten...


----------



## junkyjerk (22. November 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Hmmm....
> b) Die verkürzte Runde (ohne Walmendinger Horn) habe ich dieses Jahr zweimal mit ca. 36km und 1.800hm gemessen (entspricht der Runde letzten Sonntag)



hmm, oberstdorf-kuhgehren sind doch eigentlich nur 1200hm oder?



Aitschie schrieb:


> c) Du warst letzte Woche nicht grad ein Pacemaker.



ich weiss, aber der letzte war ich nicht...


----------



## Aitschie (22. November 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> hmm, oberstdorf-kuhgehren sind doch eigentlich nur 1200hm oder?



stimmt, jetzt wo ich drüber nachdenk: wir sind ja immer übers söllereck zurück. Waren wohl doch zu viele Touren dieses Jahr... oder ich muss meine Dokumentation verfeinern.


----------



## fetzwech (22. November 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ich weiss, aber der letzte war ich nicht...


dafür rülpse ich am lautesten


----------



## junkyjerk (22. November 2011)

meine ***** stinken dafür am meisten... aber lassen wir das..


----------



## dechfrax (23. November 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> da das wetter ja gut bleibt, nächsten sonntag wieder in die berge? nochmal hoch hinaus? entweder die oberstdorf-kuhgehren-walmendinger horn-breitachklamm-oberstdorf-runde oder nochmal bikebergsteigen?


Oder die Zengastrail-Stutzalpe-Lüchlealpe-Tour mit Ausklang übers Köpfle?


----------



## junkyjerk (23. November 2011)

medc17 schrieb:


> Oder die Zengastrail-Stutzalpe-Lüchlealpe-Tour mit Ausklang übers Köpfle?



haste davon nen track?


----------



## dechfrax (23. November 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> haste davon nen track?


Jepp, kommt per Email zu Dir ins Haus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (23. November 2011)

Sonntag bin ich wieder dabei!


----------



## Aitschie (24. November 2011)

... wenn djt kommt will seine Martina auch mit! Dann sogar zu allen Schadtaten bereit!



@medc17: bitte Track auch an mich, thx!


----------



## DJT (24. November 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> ... wenn djt kommt will seine Martina auch mit! Dann sogar zu allen Schadtaten bereit!



Wenn Martin(a) bis dahin ein Bike hat das die Schandtaten mitmacht, hihi


----------



## junkyjerk (24. November 2011)

das schandtatenbike ist heute wohl gekommen, wir wollen bilder sehen aitschie...


----------



## Nocinoib (25. November 2011)

Sonntag wär ich sehr wahrscheinlich auch dabei!


----------



## Aitschie (25. November 2011)

Das freut, ich seh den David nochmal in diesem Jahr. 

Wann geht's eigentlich Sonntag los? 

Da wir wieder eine größere Gruppe sind, sollte die Abfahrt wieder spätestens um 9Uhr erfolgen... die Tage werden nicht wirklich länger. Passt euch das? 
@David: wenn du Samstag abend bereits anreisen willst, kannst bei mir pennen. Dann ist dein Sonntag entspannter, Kati muss halt auf dich verzichten 

Und für alle, die heute noch nicht gelacht haben: Link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nocinoib (25. November 2011)

@Aitschi
Gute Idee, ich überleg's mir mal. Oder ich übernachte gleich vor Ort in meinem Schneckenhaus 

Kuhgehrenalpe, sprich Kanzelwand wär für mich super, da ich das dieses Jahr nicht geschafft habe aber eigentlich vorhatte. Aber im Prinzip ist's egal - hauptsache Berge. Nicht schlecht ist vielleicht eine SW-Ausrichtung. Da ist's auch unten trockener und wärmer.


----------



## junkyjerk (25. November 2011)

@aitschie: ich hab kein problem mit früh aufstehen. wann muss ich wo sein?


----------



## Aitschie (25. November 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @aitschie: ich hab kein problem mit früh aufstehen. wann muss ich wo sein?



woher soll ich denn das wissen?  wo der Zengastrail liegt.... djt und medc17 sollen Treffpunkt und zeit festlegen, die wissen ,wie lang wir brauchen.


----------



## dechfrax (25. November 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> woher soll ich denn das wissen?  wo der Zengastrail liegt.... djt und medc17 sollen Treffpunkt und zeit festlegen, die wissen ,wie lang wir brauchen.


Jungs, Ihr habt Post mit dem korrekten Track. Sorry, ich hatte Euch den falschen Track geschickt. 
Hebbe und ich sind 10:00 in Riezlern auf dem Parkplatz der Kanzelwandbahn gestartet und haben 15:30 unseren wohlverdienten Feierabend-Kaffee geschlürft. Wir haben allerdings das Köpfle ausgelassen, das macht noch mal schätzungsweise 1h extra dazu.

Also: 10:00 Parkplatz Kanzelwandbahn und dann schaun mer mal ...


----------



## DJT (25. November 2011)

Oder 9 Uhr Start beim Megges in Oberstdorf? Wir sind ja fit 
@JJ: Die Auffahrt wäre die gleiche wie letztes Jahr zum Walmendinger Horn am 1. Advent, kannst dich erinnern?


----------



## enforce (26. November 2011)

ja wie jetzt? Wann ist start in Ulm und wer fährt alles mit?


----------



## DJT (26. November 2011)

Andi leg du fest, du bist der gps-master ;-)
Kann ich wieder zusteigen oder wie siehts Fahrzeugmäßig aus?


----------



## The_Herminator (26. November 2011)

Wäre auch mal wieder mit am Start bei der Sonntagstour. Gibt´s schon eine Entscheidung bzgl Startzeit- u. Ort? Freu mich schon auf das herrliche Wetter... 

@ Andi: Zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft sollten wir uns nochmal abstimmen. Wäre sinnvoll, sich in Vöhringen zu treffen.


----------



## Aitschie (26. November 2011)

DJT schrieb:


> Andi leg du fest, du bist der gps-master ;-)
> Kann ich wieder zusteigen oder wie siehts Fahrzeugmäßig aus?



hat er doch, s.u.



medc17 schrieb:


> Also: 10:00 Parkplatz Kanzelwandbahn und dann schaun mer mal ...



Das ist ja mal entspannt, da kann ich ja richtig ausschlafen.


----------



## Chris_360 (27. November 2011)

mal eine andere frage: welchen ulmer händler könnt ihr empfehlen für speichenwechsel und laufräder zentrieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nocinoib (27. November 2011)

Na, musstet ihr auch durch so einen hässlichen Sonnenuntergang nach Hause fahren ... 

Konnt's nicht lassen und musste gleich mal Photoshop bemühen.
Immerhin, dafür taugt die Command Post schon mal ... 









Schönen ausklingenden Adventsonntag noch!

David


----------



## toddel1 (27. November 2011)

Hi Jungens!
Habt Ihr Euch die "Rosinen rausgepickt" oder nur die "Nüsse geschüttelt"?
Ich komme momentan kaum zum Biken - trotz des guten Wetters.
Steht schon was zum Jahresabschluß fest?
Greez!
Toddel
the toddel


----------



## DJT (27. November 2011)

Nocinoib schrieb:


> Konnt's nicht lassen und musste gleich mal Photoshop bemühen.
> Immerhin, dafür taugt die Command Post schon mal ...



  Super Bild 

Kaum zu glauben, 1.Advent


----------



## evel (28. November 2011)

Nur Blödsinn im Kopp.
Geiles Foto 


Nocinoib schrieb:


> Na, musstet ihr auch durch so einen hässlichen Sonnenuntergang nach Hause fahren ...
> 
> Konnt's nicht lassen und musste gleich mal Photoshop bemühen.
> Immerhin, dafür taugt die Command Post schon mal ...
> ...


----------



## evel (28. November 2011)

Bikeline


Chris_360 schrieb:


> mal eine andere frage: welchen ulmer händler könnt ihr empfehlen für speichenwechsel und laufräder zentrieren?


----------



## Aitschie (28. November 2011)

Da es der eine oder andere vielleicht noch nicht kennt: 44min Bikevideo zum freien Download: Live to Ride - Being Free

[ame="http://vimeo.com/31537590"]Live To Ride - Being Free. on Vimeo[/ame]

Und dabei auf paar andere Freak gestoßen: I Believe I Can Fly

[ame="http://vimeo.com/31240369"]I Believe I can Fly ( flight of the frenchies). Trailer on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## bax75 (29. November 2011)

Habt Ihr die Handhaltung einstudiert?


----------



## Sanchopancho (29. November 2011)

Hallo,
wir sind am Samstag auch von Ulm aus auf ne Tour ins KLeinwalsertal (aus der Freeride) gestartet. War spitze  
Und wollen am WE evtl nochmal gehen, falls das Wetter so bleibt. 
Für nen Tourentip wären Ich/Wir sehr dankbar. Gerne per PN  

Dankeschööön


----------



## DJT (2. Dezember 2011)

Also wenn das Wetter erträglich (Schnee oder trocken) ist bin ich am Sonntag dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (3. Dezember 2011)

DJT schrieb:


> Also wenn das Wetter erträglich (Schnee oder trocken) ist bin ich am Sonntag dabei.



SChaut eher so aus, als ob es nass wird  Naja, sollte es doch halten wäre ich auch dabei ABER ich bin nicht mobil... Sollte es also außerhalb von Kempten was geben müsste man mich kutschieren.

Was anderes: der Winter klopft an die Tür und ich wollte gestern/heute meine DAV-Skitouren organisieren - (fast) alles schon ausgebucht     @Skitourengeher: traut ihr Euch zu private Touren zu guiden? Ich mach auch den willigen Begleiter und trag eure Butterbrote.


----------



## Aitschie (3. Dezember 2011)

Nocinoib schrieb:


>



Nächstes Mal der Druck, dann klappts:


----------



## XargonoX (4. Dezember 2011)

Hallo ihr mitleidensgenossen aus Ulm (auf das momentane Wetter bezogen),
ich, Heiko, Neuling hier im Forum suche die Biker die den Trail am Hochsträß, den ich vor einigen Wochen mal auf ner "abendlichen" Tour gefunden hab, erbaut haben.
Ich wäre da nämlich voll dabei den nächstes Frühjahr wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen.

Mfg Heiko


----------



## wurmspecht (10. Dezember 2011)

Aitschie schrieb:


> @Skitourengeher: traut ihr Euch zu private Touren zu guiden? Ich mach auch den willigen Begleiter und trag eure Butterbrote.



Wenn auch was für Schneeschuhler dabei ist, würd ich mich gerne mal mit meinen langweiligen getrockneten Aprikosen anschließen


----------



## enforce (10. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

da der heimatliche Stollen schon seine ersten Spuren hinterlässt, würde ich morgen ne Runde Geislingen drehen. Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## wurmspecht (12. Dezember 2011)

Oh, dachte, dass gestern niemand fahrwillig sei und hab nicht mehr geschaut. 
Ich habe mich mal wieder auf die Illertrails begeben, bin jetzt endlich mal bis Kellmünz gekommen, mein Ziel Memmingen kommt immer näher. Wär auch mal eine Idee für den Winter, weil man jederzeit in den Zug zurück einsteigen oder fahrend nochmal ordentlich Winterpokalpunkte erfahren könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (17. Dezember 2011)

Fährt morgen jemand in Geislingen?


----------



## enforce (17. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich heute nicht so spät nach hause komme, bin ich dabei.


----------



## Aitschie (18. Dezember 2011)

DJT schrieb:


> Fährt morgen jemand in Geislingen?



Hoffe, du hattest eine gute Alternative  Danke fürs Mitkommen, hat mal wieder mega Spaß gemacht und so war's noch leichter, den inneren Schweinehund zu besiegen. 3 Wochen lang nix tun, wann hab ich denn das eigentlich das letzte Mal gemacht?

@all: Im Allgäu liegt endlich Schnee, damit kann man die Winterpause beenden! Ich freu mich jetzt extremst auf Skitouren und die eine oder andere Schneefahrt!


----------



## DJT (18. Dezember 2011)

Keine Ursache 
Die Tour war ja an Spontanität und Schnee-Gaudi nicht zu übertreffen 









@enforce: schon wach?


----------



## DJT (18. Dezember 2011)

Hier noch ein kleines Making-Of-Daumenkino...


----------



## Jo_shi (19. Dezember 2011)

Hat an dieser Stelle jemand einen Tip für nicht zu dicke Winterhandschuhe, habe mir letztes Jahr die von Specialized gekauft mit denen hab ich aber total das schwammige Gefühl, macht keinen spass mit denen zu fahren. Sie sollten auch am Hangelenk ein wenig länger hoch gehen und nicht unmittelbar aufhören.


----------



## dechfrax (19. Dezember 2011)

Jo_shi schrieb:


> Hat an dieser Stelle jemand einen Tip für nicht zu dicke Winterhandschuhe, habe mir letztes Jahr die von Specialized gekauft mit denen hab ich aber total das schwammige Gefühl, macht keinen spass mit denen zu fahren. Sie sollten auch am Hangelenk ein wenig länger hoch gehen und nicht unmittelbar aufhören.


Ich verwende die "Deflect" von Specialized, die waren heute früh bei -4°C auch noch ausreichend warm. Die "Radiant" von Specialized sind zwar unglaublich warm, aber viel zu dick, um noch Gefühl für's Bremsen zu haben.


----------



## Pellepom (19. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich benutze schon länger die Handschuhe von Gore Bike Wear und habe mir letzten Winter den Cross geholt, der ist nicht mehr so dick wie der Vorgänger aber trotzdem ausreichend warm. Man hat noch ziemlich Gefühl für den Lenker oder auch Skistock, denn man kann ihn auch wunderbar zum Skifahren nehmen. Die Größen sind ein wenig komisch, ich hab XXXL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 genommen, das entspricht Größe 11

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k502/a16640/cross-gore-tex-handschuhe-schwarz.html?mfid=454


----------



## Aitschie (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich verwende 2 Paar von Sugoi: die Firewall LT (ein eher dünnes für trockene und eher wärme Winterbedingungen), und die Firewall GT (ein dickes Paar, bis -15° gehen die)


----------



## evel (20. Dezember 2011)

So jetzt hab ich auch wieder ein Rad´l also fast,  ein paar Teile fehlen halt noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (20. Dezember 2011)




----------



## dechfrax (23. Dezember 2011)

Allen, die ich dieses Jahr nicht mehr sehe:
Eine Wöhliche Freihnacht und einen Ruten Gutsch!

Auf ein Neues in 2012!
Andi


----------



## axx (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich wünsch euch allen auch frohe Weihnachten! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hat jemand Lust auf eine Skitour im Allgäu, falls das Wetter gut wird? Oder auf die Piste? Ich hätte ab 30.12. Zeit.


----------



## dechfrax (24. Dezember 2011)

axx schrieb:


> Ich wünsch euch allen auch frohe Weihnachten!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lass uns das mal für's neue Jahr ins Auge fassen, Bock hab' ich auf jeden Fall. Am 30.12. ist erst mal BaB (Bibbern auf'm Bike) angesagt.

Grüße
Andi


----------



## micb (27. Dezember 2011)

Wäre prinzipiell auch dabei, allerdings erst ab 3 König. Habe gestern die Kühgundkopf-Bschießerrinne-Pontenrunde gemacht. Verhältnisse sind im Moment ok (Pulver auf harter Unterlagen), und wenn man etwas abseits der üblichen Modetouren unterwegs ist, findet man auch noch unverspurtes Gelände.


----------



## wurmspecht (27. Dezember 2011)

axx schrieb:


> Ich wünsch euch allen auch frohe Weihnachten!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, wenn noch ein Plätzchen im Auto frei ist und Ihr an ner Loipe vorbeifahrt, hätte ich auch Interesse .


----------



## evel (28. Dezember 2011)

So jetzt is es ferdisch 
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1034386]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1034385]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1034388]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1034389]
	
[/URL]


----------



## tbird (29. Dezember 2011)

Nette Farbkombi


----------



## pikehunter69 (30. Dezember 2011)

@ evel ,

das ist ja mal ein außergewöhnlich schönes bike.
Glückwunsch 


Alexander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evel (30. Dezember 2011)

Danke, ich würds am liebsten mit in Bett nehmen, wenn da nicht meine liebste wäre


pikehunter69 schrieb:


> @ evel ,
> 
> das ist ja mal ein außergewöhnlich schönes bike.
> Glückwunsch
> ...


----------



## Aitschie (1. Januar 2012)

Ich wünsche Euch allen (nachträglich) ein Gutes Neues, viel Erfolg und Glück im Jahr 2012 und freue mich auf hoffentlich viele gemeinsame Touren in der neuen Saison!

Eigentlich wollte ich Euch in memoriam an eine grandiose Saison 2011 bereits ein Weihnachtsgeschenk machen, aus Weihnachten wurde ein Jahresabschlussgeschenk und nun ein Neujahr-Geschenk: 

​Vielen Dank an alle, die mich auf einer meiner zahlreichen Touren der letzten Saison begleitet haben, mit einigen von Euch habe ich insgesamt 53 verschiedene Gipfel besucht und dabei 110.000 geniale Tiefenmeter  genießen dürfen!


----------



## chorge (2. Januar 2012)

Habe auch fertig!!


----------



## dechfrax (2. Januar 2012)

Warum nur tu ich mich beim Treppenhochfahren so schwer?
[ame="http://vimeo.com/16464701"]Nicolai All Mountain Trial[/ame]


----------



## RandyAndy (6. Januar 2012)

*Cube AMS 125 XT 2009 (rot/schwarz) entwendet
*
​ Tatort: Ulm Eselsberg​ Zeitpunkt: zwischen dem 10.12.2011 und 03.01.2012​
*Schaltung:* Shimano XT mit SLX Schalthebeln (ohne Ganganzeige), das hintere Schaltwerk hat silberne SchaltrÃ¶llchen.
*Bremsen:* Shimano XT Scheibenbremsen
*Federgabel:*   Fox 32 Talas RLC (100/120/140mm), schwarz
*DÃ¤mpfer:*        Fox Float RP 23, schwarz
*Kurbeln:* Shimano XT
*Pedale:*           NC-17 Sudpin, silber
*Sattel:*             Fiâzi:k Aliante, schwarz / weiÃ
*Bereifung:* Fat Albert 2,4

Deutliche Gebrauchsspuren.




(Bild mit alten Komponenten)

Falls es jemand rumfahren sieht oder angeboten bekommt, wÃ¤re ich fÃ¼r eine PM dankbar.

Danke,
Andy


----------



## axx (8. Januar 2012)

sehr ärgerlich, hoffentlich versichert 

@evel: Elox sieht einfach geil aus 

In den Bergen liegt übrigens schon etwas Schnee, wie wär's mal mit einer utt-Skitour? Vorschläge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evel (8. Januar 2012)

gooooil


----------



## enforce (8. Januar 2012)

Ich brauch noch Felle, dann bin ich dabei.


----------



## Aitschie (8. Januar 2012)

@axx: links unten außerhalb des Bildes müsste der Silvrettasee liegen oder lieg ich falsch?

Skitour wie gesagt, gerne. Diese Woche geht nur noch nicht, ich hab meine Ski nicht bei der Hand. Am Wochenende könnt man aber was machen. Mein Vorschlag bleibt Ochsenkopf und Riedberger Horn. Da könnten dann auch Schneeschuhgänger mit... Alternative wäre bspw. das Immenstädter Horn.

@enforce: z.B. Sport Klamser in der Frauenstraße macht dir gerne welche...


----------



## axx (8. Januar 2012)

Aitschie schrieb:


> @axx: links unten außerhalb des Bildes müsste der Silvrettasee liegen oder lieg ich falsch?



Völlig richtig 



Aitschie schrieb:


> Skitour wie gesagt, gerne. Diese Woche geht nur noch nicht, ich hab meine Ski nicht bei der Hand. Am Wochenende könnt man aber was machen. Mein Vorschlag bleibt Ochsenkopf und Riedberger Horn. Da könnten dann auch Schneeschuhgänger mit... Alternative wäre bspw. das Immenstädter Horn.


Ab Mittwoch soll sich ja das Wetter bessern... hab kein Urlaub, also auch eher WoE. Wenns entwas mehr sein darf auch gerne Stuiben (von Bühl aus) oder Ponten (den liebt ihr doch im Sommer so ).

Falls jemand zu Fuß mit will, oder sein Board auf dem Rücken hochschleppen will... ich hätte noch ein Päärchen Schneeschuhe zu verleihen, Lawinenausrüstung gibts beim DAV.


----------



## dechfrax (8. Januar 2012)

Nächsten Sonntag wäre ich dabei!



axx schrieb:


> Ab Mittwoch soll sich ja das Wetter bessern... hab kein Urlaub, also auch eher WoE. Wenns entwas mehr sein darf auch gerne Stuiben (von Bühl aus) oder Ponten (den liebt ihr doch im Sommer so ).


Naja, das Wetter macht mir gerade weniger Sorgen. Ich war dieses Wochenende in Balderschwang unterhalb vom Riedberger Horn (ja, genau in dem Skigebiet, in das wir vom Riedberger Horn abgefahren sind).
Da oben hat es unglaublich viel geschneit und für die Hänge am Riedberger Horn gibt's aktuell 'nen Vierer. Wir wollen ja nicht als Unfallbericht enden ...


----------



## micb (8. Januar 2012)

auch in der Gegend vom Silvrettastausee...

wahrscheinlich am gleichen Tag, in letzter Zeit war das Wetter nicht sonderlich stabil....


----------



## Aitschie (9. Januar 2012)

axx schrieb:


> Wenns entwas mehr sein darf auch gerne Stuiben (von Bühl aus) oder Ponten (den liebt ihr doch im Sommer so ).





medc17 schrieb:


> Nächsten Sonntag wäre ich dabei! Da oben hat es unglaublich viel geschneit und für die Hänge am Riedberger Horn gibt's aktuell 'nen Vierer.




Ehrlich: Stuiben war ich noch NIE mit Ski, bisher immer nur per Radl. Eigentlich könnte man diesen Missstand auch mal beseitigen.... Die Schnee/Lawinenlage ist tatsächlich z.Z. etwas angespannt. Unterhalb der Baumgrenze ist es immerhin "nur" ein 3er. 
Ponten mach ich mitm DAV hoffentlich am 21.1. 

@micb: war der gleiche Tag.


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Januar 2012)

so, hier mein kleiner wochenendtripbericht:

donnerstag abend hock ich vorm rechner und ich surf auf wetter.com und sehe sonnenschein in finale ligure... also nix wie hin... keiner kann oder will mitfahren, also alleine los... auto gepackt und ab die post...





pfändertunnel






am san bernadino pass schneechaos, ich befürchte nicht durchzukommen und umkehren zu müssen... aber irgendwie komm ich durch...






in den tunneln muss ich immer wieder die scheiben enteisen, die scheibenwischer sind total überfordert...






doch in finale hats dann doch angenehme temperaturen... und das um halb 7 uhr morgens...






ein letztes mal maut...






... dann links abbiegen...






...und erstmal an den strand...






...den sonnigen morgen geniessen...






anschliessend shuttle gebucht, eingekauft und zimmer gebucht.






dann gleich mal ne runde aufs rad.






und der erste platten liess nicht lange auf sich warten, klassischer durchschlag. egal, schnell repariert und weiter... la briga, ein traum...






kleine stärkung nach der tour.






und dann noch das obligatorische eis in finalborgo. lecker...






anschliessend das ebenfalls obligatorische birra moretti. auch lecker...






samstag morgen dann fertig machen zum shutteln... juhu, ick freu mir...






frisch aus afghanistan importierter, komplett gepanzerter defender, wird noch umgebaut also offroadshuttle.






gleich mal näher angeschaut... einfach cool...






dann ab in den bus und hoch auf den berg...






oben ausladen und fertig machen, 3 mal vom restaurant din runtergeknüppelt. der hammer...






anschliessend 5 mal zur natobasis hoch...






oben 180km fernsicht bis korsika... hammer.






ausladen...






ready to rumble...


fazit: traumtage in finale jetzt im winter sind genau das richtige, um die winterdepressionen abzuschütteln... ich freu mich auf märz.


----------



## Beorn (9. Januar 2012)

Diese Bilder von Finale sind reichlich unfair!



Aber so schön!


----------



## frogmatic (9. Januar 2012)

Alles richtig gemacht - da will ich auch mal hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (9. Januar 2012)

Jetzt isses mir eingefallen: Ich hab zumindest dein Bike mal in der Bikeline stehn sehn!


----------



## DJT (9. Januar 2012)

coole Aktion jj !


----------



## das waldhuhn (10. Januar 2012)

Ja, schon geil und beinah beneidenswert, aber für 1250 Kilometer Sprit verblasen für 1 Person 2 oder 3 Tage in Finale? Da hast nicht bloß einen Radelrucksack sondern einen fetten unschönen ökologischen Rucksack dabei.

Grüße
das waldhuhn (Gelegenheits-Müslitussi)


----------



## evel (10. Januar 2012)

na dann sollten wir uns auch alle auf ein einziges Rad beschränken und das am besten aus Stahl, weil das bei der Herstellung immer noch am wenigsten Energie benötigt ;-)


das waldhuhn schrieb:


> Ja, schon geil und beinah beneidenswert, aber für 1250 Kilometer Sprit verblasen für 1 Person 2 oder 3 Tage in Finale? Da hast nicht bloß einen Radelrucksack sondern einen fetten unschönen ökologischen Rucksack dabei.
> 
> Grüße
> das waldhuhn (Gelegenheits-Müslitussi)


----------



## Deleted 133833 (10. Januar 2012)

axx schrieb:


> Wir hatten heut einen prächtigen Tag in den Tannheimer Bergen




hallo 

macht ihr immer so tolle touren

und wo fahrt ihr sonst noch so rum

gruss kai


----------



## chorge (10. Januar 2012)

Also ICH hab keine Winterdepression:
http://youtu.be/SDapZPaCp0g
http://youtu.be/WZmUa2uMC1I


----------



## Pablo P. (11. Januar 2012)

Finale Ligure... schaugt guat aus! Ich find die Aktion cool. 

Stattdessen hier längere Bikepause mit Knieproblemen. Oh well, that's life...


----------



## Aitschie (11. Januar 2012)

Nachdem das Wetter am Sonntag ja ganz gut sein soll und die Lawinengefahr sinken soll, könnten wir am Sonntag unsere utt-Skitour angehen. Wer ist dabei? Ziel Stuiben/Gschwender Horn ab Bühl fände ich interessant, im Winter war ich noch nicht auf den Gipfeln.

Ich denke, dass wir gegen 8 Uhr auf die Tour starten sollten, wäre euch das recht (Abfahrt in Ulm gegen ca. 6:45)?


----------



## DJT (11. Januar 2012)

Macht am Wochenende jemand was "größeres"? 
Geislingen oder so...

@ Catwiesel: Wir sind stets bemüht, ja 

Edit: Aitschie war wohl schneller... Meine Frage bezog sich auf's Biken ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (11. Januar 2012)

sonntag könnte ich auch mit, samstag muss ich arbeiten. geislingen von mir aus gerne.


----------



## evel (11. Januar 2012)

event. wäre ich auch dabei. Für mich wären so 2-3 std ok. Bin noch nicht ganz auf der Höhe


----------



## dechfrax (11. Januar 2012)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Nachdem das Wetter am Sonntag ja ganz gut sein soll und die Lawinengefahr sinken soll, könnten wir am Sonntag unsere utt-Skitour angehen. Wer ist dabei? Ziel Stuiben/Gschwender Horn ab Bühl fände ich interessant, im Winter war ich noch nicht auf den Gipfeln.
> 
> Ich denke, dass wir gegen 8 Uhr auf die Tour starten sollten, wäre euch das recht (Abfahrt in Ulm gegen ca. 6:45)?



Bin dabei!!!

@Chorge: Du hast nicht zufällig einen Track oder eine Beschreibung der Abfahrt vom Rangiswanger Horn, oder?

Grüße
Andi


----------



## axx (11. Januar 2012)

Bin auch dabei 
Dann lasst uns mal Gschwender Horn / Stuiben anpeilen. Abfahrt würde mir auch 7:30 reichen 
Hab leider grad kein einsatzbereites Auto, wer könnte fahren?


----------



## dechfrax (12. Januar 2012)

axx schrieb:


> Dann lasst uns mal Gschwender Horn / Stuiben anpeilen. Abfahrt würde mir auch 7:30 reichen


Einverstanden!
Laufen wir von Immenstadt aus hoch oder wie ist der Plan?



axx schrieb:


> Hab leider grad kein einsatzbereites Auto, wer könnte fahren?


Ich nehme Dich/Euch gerne mit.


----------



## Tria-Rainer (12. Januar 2012)

geislingen hört sich gut an, bin eventl auch dabei... dann könnte ich mein neues bike gleich einweihen 





DJT schrieb:


> Macht am Wochenende jemand was "größeres"?
> Geislingen oder so...
> 
> @ Catwiesel: Wir sind stets bemüht, ja
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (12. Januar 2012)

jau, sonntag wirds sonnig und kalt, also beste voraussetzungen, sich nicht komplett einzusauen...


----------



## wurmspecht (13. Januar 2012)

medc17 schrieb:


> Ich nehme Dich/Euch gerne mit.



Wenn Joshua mitkommt und dann noch ein Platz im Auto frei ist, würde ich mich auch gerne mit Schneeschuhen anschließen .


----------



## dechfrax (13. Januar 2012)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Wenn Joshua mitkommt und dann noch ein Platz im Auto frei ist, würde ich mich auch gerne mit Schneeschuhen anschließen .


Das kriegen wir sicher hin!
Grüße
Andi


----------



## junkyjerk (13. Januar 2012)

sonntag 10uhr START in amstetten bhf. dann ne leckere trailrunde um geislingen... freu mich auf alle mitfahrer.


----------



## Aitschie (13. Januar 2012)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Wenn Joshua mitkommt und dann noch ein Platz im Auto frei ist, würde ich mich auch gerne mit Schneeschuhen anschließen .





medc17 schrieb:


> Das kriegen wir sicher hin!
> Grüße
> Andi



Kannst mich auch noch mitnehmen ? Ich lieg ja praktisch aufm Weg....  Neee, sagt mir einfach, wann ihr auf Höhe Kempten seid, ich würde mich zwischen Kempten und Immenstadt an Euch dranhängen.


----------



## kupfermark (13. Januar 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> sonntag 10uhr START in amstetten bhf. dann ne leckere trailrunde um geislingen... freu mich auf alle mitfahrer.



Bin dabei!


----------



## Tria-Rainer (13. Januar 2012)

ok bin auch dabei... 



junkyjerk schrieb:


> sonntag 10uhr START in amstetten bhf. dann ne leckere trailrunde um geislingen... freu mich auf alle mitfahrer.


----------



## wurmspecht (14. Januar 2012)

Euch Geislingentrailern morgen auch ganz viel Spaß


----------



## DJT (14. Januar 2012)

Also 10 Uhr Bahnhof, nicht der übliche Parkplatz?


----------



## Aitschie (14. Januar 2012)

Powder, wir brauchen viel mehr Powder!!!! Genialer Powdertag am Mittag, a Traum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (14. Januar 2012)

@geislingenbiker: treffpunkt ist natürlich der parkplatz wie immer, der ort heisst amstetten bhf. sorry für die verwirrung.


----------



## DJT (15. Januar 2012)

War ein sehr spaßiger Tag heute 
Ich hab gar keinen Bock mehr auf Schnee


----------



## Aitschie (15. Januar 2012)

DJT schrieb:


> War ein sehr spaßiger Tag heute
> Ich hab gar keinen Bock mehr auf Schnee



Naja, dem zweiten Teil der Aussage kann ich leider nur widersprechen. Wenn du willst, bin ich gerne bereit, dir bei der nächsten utt-Schneeschuh-Skitour das Gegenteil zu beweisen. Die erste Aussage stimmt dafür umso mehr!



			
				Erkenntnis des Tages schrieb:
			
		

> Susi geht mit vier Jungs auf Tour und alle spielen an ihrem Ding rum...























Alle Bilder findet ihr in der Dropbox!


----------



## evel (15. Januar 2012)

War echt Super, Sorry nochmal für meine Zündungsprobleme 


DJT schrieb:


> War ein sehr spaßiger Tag heute
> Ich hab gar keinen Bock mehr auf Schnee


----------



## axx (15. Januar 2012)

War ein super Tag heute!


----------



## evel (15. Januar 2012)

hier noch kurz der Grund meines vorzeitigem Touren Ausstieg 

Der Hauptgang ist Optisch nicht der schönste aber Geschmacklich
und der Nachtisch erst


----------



## DJT (15. Januar 2012)

Mmmmh,
können wir das nächste mal mitkommen?


----------



## Sanchopancho (15. Januar 2012)

Bei ner Geislingen Tour würde ich mich gerne mal anschließen, wenn ich darf. Is auch nicht so weit weg von mir.


----------



## evel (15. Januar 2012)

ich frag mal meine Mum ob Sie was für 4 - 10 stinkende hungrige jungs was zu Essen macht 


DJT schrieb:


> Mmmmh,
> können wir das nächste mal mitkommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (21. Januar 2012)

Ich bin auch endlich fertig


----------



## fetzwech (21. Januar 2012)

das sieht ja putzig aus


----------



## Aitschie (26. Januar 2012)

Auch wenn wir alle wohl nicht direkt betroffen werden sein werden, sollten wir doch das Flow-Country-Trail-Projekt unterstützen. Ein vergleichbarer Trail existiert bereits im Bikepark am Geisskopf und erfreut sich sehr große Beliebtheit. So schaut der Trail am Geisskopf aus: 


Bereits vor einigen Tagen habe ich im Bodensee-Lokalforum gelesen, dass dort ein ähnliches Projekt gestartet wurde und den Tipp gegeben, einen News-Beitrag zu machen. Der ist seit heute online: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9139786#post9139786

Ziel ist der Genehmigung eines legalen Trails in der Nähe von Ravensburg. Und es sieht recht gut aus, zumindest der Jugendgemeinderat hat gestern wohl dem Projekt zugestimmt. Die letztliche Entscheidung der Gemeinderat steht noch aus, um positive Stimmung zu machen wurde eine Online-Petition eingerichtet.
Bei meiner Unterschrift vor paar Tagen waren es nur 80-90 Unterschriften, mittlerweile sind es einige mehr. Das Ziel von 5.000 Unterschriften ist aber noch weit entfernt. 

*Daher: Bitte alle online unterschreiben und Flagge zeigen (und am Besten auch Frau/Freundin und Kinder eintragen)!!!! Und am Besten weiterkommunizieren!!!!*

Meinerseits drücke ich den Organisatoren und Projektinitiatoren beide Daumen. Ich werde den Trail mit Sicherheit testen.


----------



## DJT (26. Januar 2012)

Macht am Sonntag jemand was?
leichter Schneefall laut Vorhersage


----------



## evel (26. Januar 2012)

Ich wäre dabei 


DJT schrieb:


> Macht am Sonntag jemand was?
> leichter Schneefall laut Vorhersage


----------



## DJT (26. Januar 2012)

Geislingen? 
10 uhr Parkplatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (27. Januar 2012)

Im Allgäu soll sogar ein paar Minuten die Sonne rauskommen... geht zufällig jemand auf Skitour?


----------



## evel (27. Januar 2012)

10 uhr passt, gibts noch ne Alternative von Revier ? 





DJT schrieb:


> Geislingen?
> 10 uhr Parkplatz?


----------



## Aitschie (27. Januar 2012)

DJT schrieb:


> Geislingen?
> 10 uhr Parkplatz?





axx schrieb:


> Im Allgäu soll sogar ein paar Minuten die Sonne rauskommen... geht zufällig jemand auf Skitour?



Beides sehr reizvolle Alternativen.... hab am Sonntag wahrscheinlich sogar bisschen Zeit, da wir das WE in Ulm sind. Daher wenn eher Biken mit der Freiheit früher auszusteigen. Ich kann aber noch nix definitiv versprechen.


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Januar 2012)

würde vielleicht eher mal wieder ins lautertal gucken wollen am sonntag. start gerne gegen 10uhr oder später.


----------



## Beorn (27. Januar 2012)

Mit dem Lautertal könnt ich mich anfreunden. Werd mal schaun, was meine bessere Hälfte sagt.


----------



## evel (27. Januar 2012)

Blaubeuren Anfahrt mit Auto ?





Beorn schrieb:


> Mit dem Lautertal könnt ich mich anfreunden. Werd mal schaun, was meine bessere Hälfte sagt.


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Januar 2012)

fauler sack..


----------



## evel (27. Januar 2012)

;-)
mir gings um die max. Ausbeute an Bergab und das geht einfach besser wenn wir die 2 std hin und zurück mit dem Bike uns Sparen 





junkyjerk schrieb:


> fauler sack..


----------



## Beorn (27. Januar 2012)

Lautertal und nicht zu viel auf und ab, bin seit zwei Wochen ohne Nasenatmung grade wieder bei 50% Nase.


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Januar 2012)

die üblichen lautertaltrails abklappern und fertig, danach gerne noch in der "warmen" tiefgarage ein bisschen fahrtechnik...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evel (27. Januar 2012)

Frostbeule ;-)





junkyjerk schrieb:


> die üblichen lautertaltrails abklappern und fertig, danach gerne noch in der "warmen" tiefgarage ein bisschen fahrtechnik...


----------



## Aitschie (27. Januar 2012)

Ok, mein Beitrag nach der Lektüre aller vorhergehenden Beiträge geklärt...

@evel: sollte es zum Fahren gut sein, hätte ich nix gegen den einen oder anderen Extra-Trail  Fahrtechnik hab ich, muss ich nimmer üben


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Januar 2012)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Fahrtechnik hab ich, muss ich nimmer üben



ach du kannst mittlerweile wheelie und manual? na dann brauchst wirklich nimmer üben...


----------



## evel (28. Januar 2012)

So Buben, wie schauts den jetzt aus mit Morgen ?
das Wetter is ja jetzt nicht so der Burner


----------



## Beorn (28. Januar 2012)

Und mein Fieber sagt wieder hallo, ich bin raus. Der Winter läuft nach dem trockenen Herbst als wöllt' ers wieder wett machen, dass so gut war.


----------



## junkyjerk (28. Januar 2012)

ich würde in herrlingen gegen 10:30uhr losfahren, hoch richtung oberherrlingen...


----------



## DJT (28. Januar 2012)

Also komm ich um 10.30 zu JJ 
@Aitschie: Soll ich dich einladen in NU?


----------



## wurmspecht (28. Januar 2012)

Viel Spaß morgen.
Gasman und ich gehen zum Skaten falls sich noch jemand auf den Loipen austoben will und mit mag: sagt Bescheid .


----------



## evel (28. Januar 2012)

Jungs wer ein alten Autoventilschlauch hat, bitte mitbringen, mir würde auch nur das Ventil reichen. 

Dangge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (28. Januar 2012)

DJT schrieb:


> Also komm ich um 10.30 zu JJ
> @Aitschie: Soll ich dich einladen in NU?



10:30, da fahr ich selber hin, gibt mehr Punkte im Winterpokal  Aber DAnke fürs Angebot!


----------



## enforce (28. Januar 2012)

@Aitschie: na endlich denkt mal jemand an die Team-Wertung.

Bin morgen auch am Start.


----------



## Aitschie (28. Januar 2012)

enforce schrieb:


> @Aitschie: na endlich denkt mal jemand an die Team-Wertung.
> 
> Bin morgen auch am Start.



*freu* Aber dann fahr ich besser jetzt los, um paar Punkte auf dich aufzuholen .


----------



## axx (28. Januar 2012)

Ich hab heut nach rund 2 Monaten Lieferzeit meinen neuen Akku bekommen, wenn sich unter der Woche mal wieder ein kleiner Nightride ergibt wär ich dabei 
Wünsch euch morgen viel Spass!


----------



## DJT (29. Januar 2012)

War ne coole Tour heute 

@evel: Wie war das Schnitzel?


----------



## evel (29. Januar 2012)

Hauptgang

Kalbsschnitzel mit Kartoffelgratin und Brokkoli 

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1051996]
	
[/URL]


Nachtisch

Gewürz Aprikosen auf Holundercreme mit Kokosgipfel (kleine Schale)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1052002]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (29. Januar 2012)

Ich muß mich nochmal zitieren:



DJT schrieb:


> Mmmmh,
> können wir das nächste mal mitkommen?


----------



## evel (29. Januar 2012)

ich frag mal lieb


DJT schrieb:


> Ich muß mich nochmal zitieren:


----------



## Aitschie (29. Januar 2012)

evel schrieb:


> Hauptgang
> 
> Kalbsschnitzel mit Kartoffelgratin und Brokkoli
> 
> ...



Danke, jetzt  hab ich schon wieder Hunger. Und Claudi hat heute festgestellt, dass ich einen Bauchansatz habe.... 

@Mitfahrer: waren dass heute wirklich nur 780hm ??? Als ich mit Falk nach Hause gefahren bin... ich war so fertig, meine Beine.... Ich kam mir wie nach der ersten 1.000hm-Tour vor 5 Jahren vor, als ich im Treppenhaus nach 2 Stockwerken ne Pause einlegen musste!


----------



## evel (29. Januar 2012)

Ja die Probleme mit dem Bauchansatz kenn ich schon lange und ich bin auch immer den  nahe

wie lange seid ihr noch nach meim Ausstieg gefahren ?





Aitschie schrieb:


> Danke, jetzt  hab ich schon wieder Hunger. Und Claudi hat heute festgestellt, dass ich einen Bauchansatz habe....
> 
> @Mitfahrer: waren dass heute wirklich nur 780hm ??? Als ich mit Falk nach Hause gefahren bin... ich war so fertig, meine Beine.... Ich kam mir wie nach der ersten 1.000hm-Tour vor 5 Jahren vor, als ich im Treppenhaus nach 2 Stockwerken ne Pause einlegen musste!


----------



## DJT (29. Januar 2012)

Laut "der Gerät" in meinem Rucksack waren's irgendwas über 700hm und so ca. 21km wenn ich mich recht erinnere ...
... und Schweißfrei 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--qr2qLIBx4"]Der GerÃ¤tâ¢      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## axx (29. Januar 2012)

Oh, das sieht ja lecker aus. Ich würde mich freiwillig zum aufessen melden, ich hab das Problem mit dem Bauchansatz nicht 



wurmspecht schrieb:


> Gasman und ich gehen zum Skaten



Lass mich raten, im Tal war es wolkig?
Wir haben heut etwas Sonne getankt, allerdings nur auf den obersten 250hm.


----------



## junkyjerk (30. Januar 2012)

@axx: schönes foto, wo wart ihr denn da unterwegs?


----------



## chorge (30. Januar 2012)

Kleiner Gruß aus dem Allgäu in die Runde!!


----------



## axx (30. Januar 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @axx: schönes foto, wo wart ihr denn da unterwegs?



Wir waren auf der Sulzspitze. Ward ihr da schonmal mit dem Bike? Trail von der Gappenfeldscharte runter ist ganz nett.


----------



## Beorn (31. Januar 2012)

DJT: Wo ist das erste der drei Bilder entstanden? Die andern kann ich im Lautertal einsortieren, nur das erste nicht. Und kann mir jemand, auch per PN, eure Tour beschreiben, dann kann ich sie nachfahren. Ich hab schon einiges durchprobiert, nur die optimale Verbindung-und-Abfolge habt ihr wohl schon seit längerem raus und ich wohn erst seit September in Ulm.

Wenn ihr mal von Tü aus fahren wollt, dann dürft ihr natürlich auch fragen, da kenn ich das meiste an Trails und Runden.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (31. Januar 2012)

axx schrieb:


> Wir waren auf der Sulzspitze. Ward ihr da schonmal mit dem Bike? Trail von der Gappenfeldscharte runter ist ganz nett.



Bestätigt  Im Juli waren wir auf der Sulzspitze, Bilder findet man hier im Forum oder in meinem Fotoalbum. Zuvor haben wir noch den Litisschrofen mitgenommen. Dies ergibt zusammen eine sehr schöne Tour, kann man empfehlen. Und auch die Tragepassagen halten sich bei der Tour in Grenzen.



Beorn schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mal von Tü aus fahren wollt, dann dürft ihr natürlich auch fragen, da kenn ich das meiste an Trails und Runden.



Bald... dieses Wochenende steht der Umzug nach Mössingen an 

Haben am Wochenende auf der Tour schon gesprochen, dass man unbedingt mal in Richtung Bad Urach gehen sollte. Ich werde das Vergnügen bald ja öfter haben.


----------



## Beorn (31. Januar 2012)

Von Mössingen aus ist Urach aber unnötig weit. Roßberg und dann HW1 zum Dreifürstenstein (mindestens zwei schöne Abfahrten unterwegs und ungefähr 10 Möglichkeiten Richtung Mössingen runter zu brettern, teilweise über vorgelagerte, etwas tiefer liegende Hochwiesen in zwei Stufen), nachdem alle Roßbergabfahrtmöglichkeiten durchgestestet sind und auch der zweite Arm, der Gönningen umfasst, also die Hochwiesen am Pfullinger Berg. Dann gibts rund um die Hohenzollern noch einige schöne Sachen, das war aber von Tübingen aus nur Randgebiet, da ohne Auto auf eigener Achse hingfahren.


----------



## Jo_shi (31. Januar 2012)

War am Wochenende auf dem Roßberg, schaut sehr fein dort aus, auch wenn unser Anlass das ehemaligen Semestertreffen war und wir nur Wandern waren.


Es ist kalt, schweinekalt, wem das aber trotzdem nichts ausmacht heute Abend Nightride um 19:30 Uhr am Wasserrad in Söflingen. Es soll ein wenig ins Lautertal gehen. 

Wer hat Lust mit zu kommen?


----------



## axx (31. Januar 2012)

Ich komm mit. Aber nur eine kurze Runde.


----------



## bax75 (3. Februar 2012)

Hallo!

Fährt jemand am Sonntag eine Runde irgendwo hier in der Gegend? Wenn ich so aufs Thermometer schaue, würden mir 1 oder 2 Stunden vollkommen reichen


----------



## Beorn (3. Februar 2012)

Ich war heut spontan ne Stunde unterwegs nachdem die Kleine versorgt war. Ich glaub nicht, dass ich bis Sonntag wieder aufgetaut bin


----------



## DJT (3. Februar 2012)

Hey Bax,

ich wär evtl. dabei.

Wer sonst noch?


----------



## evel (3. Februar 2012)

bei mir wirds leider nix, geh nach Stuggi :-(
aber euch viel Spass


----------



## wurmspecht (4. Februar 2012)

bax75 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Fährt jemand am Sonntag eine Runde irgendwo hier in der Gegend? Wenn ich so aufs Thermometer schaue, würden mir 1 oder 2 Stunden vollkommen reichen



Ich würde auch mitfrieren, wann und wo trefft Ihr Euch denn? Wie sind denn in der Blausteiner Ecke die Verhältnisse, braucht man Spikes oder geht es auch so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dechfrax (4. Februar 2012)

Geht vielleicht auch jemand mit auf Skitour oder Piste? Meine neuen Ski scharren schon mit den Hufen!


----------



## Tria-Rainer (4. Februar 2012)

habt ihr schon was konkretes wegen morgen, uhrzeit und wo ?  vielleicht ne runde kiesen/lautertal ? eventl würd ich bisschen mitfrieren... .



bax75 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Fährt jemand am Sonntag eine Runde irgendwo hier in der Gegend? Wenn ich so aufs Thermometer schaue, würden mir 1 oder 2 Stunden vollkommen reichen


----------



## axx (4. Februar 2012)

medc17 schrieb:


> Geht vielleicht auch jemand mit auf Skitour oder Piste? Meine neuen Ski scharren schon mit den Hufen!



Hallo!
Wegen der angekündigten -32° am Tourziel bin ich dieses WoE doch nicht in der Schweiz (jaja, Weichei )
Werde aber morgen auf Tour gehen, entweder Gaishorn oder Geißhorn. Meld dich wenn du mit willst.


----------



## dechfrax (4. Februar 2012)

axx schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Wegen der angekündigten -32° am Tourziel bin ich dieses WoE doch nicht in der Schweiz (jaja, Weichei )
> Werde aber morgen auf Tour gehen, entweder Gaishorn oder Geißhorn. Meld dich wenn du mit willst.



"Ja, ich will!" (Uups, damit sollte man(n) vorsichtig sein ...)


----------



## DJT (4. Februar 2012)

@Biker:

Wann und wo jetzt Morgen? 
Nicht allzu früh würd ich sagen oder? 

Ich lade Wurmspecht unterwegs ein und wir kommen dann zum Treffpunkt.
@Bax: Ich bring dir morgen die Louise mit, ist schon hergerichtet.


----------



## wurmspecht (5. Februar 2012)

die Bikefahrambitionen scheinen auf Eis zu liegen....Ich werf mal Start um 10.30 Uhr in die Runde, was meint Ihr???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (5. Februar 2012)

Moin!

So bin auch wieder unter den Lebenden. Mann ist das eine Kälte heute. 
Also länger als ne Stunde ziehts mich heute nicht vor die Tür. Da lohnt ja eigentlich nur eine kleine Runde durchs Lautertal.
Wenn euch das nicht zu poplich ist wäre ich ab 10:30 am Start.
Treffpunkt am Netto in Herrlingen

Gruß Axel


----------



## wurmspecht (5. Februar 2012)

ok, Hebbe und ich kommen auch, kann sich vielleicht um ein paar Minütchen verschieben. Bis nachher


----------



## bax75 (5. Februar 2012)

Ok, bis nachher.
Dann geh ich mich jetzt mal kugelförmig machen


----------



## Tria-Rainer (5. Februar 2012)

reicht mir leider nicht ganz... der fasching gestern ging wohl bisschen zu lange... 




wurmspecht schrieb:


> die Bikefahrambitionen scheinen auf Eis zu liegen....Ich werf mal Start um 10.30 Uhr in die Runde, was meint Ihr???


----------



## DJT (5. Februar 2012)

Das war heute im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes eine *coole Tour * 
Aber abgesehen von der Kälte top Wetter


----------



## evel (5. Februar 2012)

ihr seid aber auch coole Hund
schöne Bilder


----------



## axx (5. Februar 2012)

Wir waren heut auch 6h an der frischen Luft. Immerhin ist die Temperatur im Lauf des Tages von -21° auf -16° gestiegen. In der Sonne wars traumhaft 







Rechts im Hintergrund das eigentliche Tourenziel. Wir hatten dann aber auf der anderen Seite einen geilen Powderhang entdeckt und konnten nicht widerstehen


----------



## wurmspecht (10. Februar 2012)

Fährt morgen jemand ne Runde ? Sollte nur gegen 15.30 Uhr wieder daheim sein.


----------



## frogmatic (10. Februar 2012)

Ich bin am Wochenende im Ländle (Vöhringen).
Muss nochmal mit manomania absprechen wie's passt, eine kleine Runde ist auf jeden Fall geplant.

Hab jede Menge warme & winddichte Klamotten eingepackt


----------



## wurmspecht (10. Februar 2012)

is ja witzig, ich bin fast nebenan (Wullenstetten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (10. Februar 2012)

Ja, das hatte ich schon mitbekommen 
Drum wärs ja ein Katzensprung an einen gemeinsamen Start...


----------



## evel (11. Februar 2012)

Jungs ich bin auf der suche nach ner Mietwohnung 80-100 m² in Ulm oder Stadtrand (Böfingen, Lehr, Blaustein u.s.w.) wenn jemand was weis bitte melden. 

Danke


----------



## fr-andi (11. Februar 2012)

Hach, Evil, du brauchst doch keine Wohnung, so frostfrei und mit dünnen Handschuhen wie du eben durch den Wald gerollt bist, könntest auch dort wohnen


----------



## evel (11. Februar 2012)

na ja, aber unter der Brücke schlafen is auch doof 


fr-andi schrieb:


> Hach, Evil, du brauchst doch keine Wohnung, so frostfrei und mit dünnen Handschuhen wie du eben durch den Wald gerollt bist, könntest auch dort wohnen


----------



## Jo_shi (14. Februar 2012)

So schöner neuer Schnee und auch gar nicht mehr so kalt. Heute Abend jemand Lust auf einen kleinen Nightride ins Lautertail? Über die Zeit lässt sich reden.

Gruß,
Joshua


----------



## dechfrax (25. Februar 2012)

Hat jemand Böcke, Sonntag Nachmittag eine Runde zu drehen? Lautertal ging letzten Sonntag auch schon ganz gut und ist daher mein Favorit für morgen.

Grüße
Andi


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Februar 2012)

ende februar stand mal wieder finale ligure auf dem programm. 5 leute wollen mit, da muss ein grosses auto her.. also heckträger montiert, ein rad zerlegt und ab geht die post...






vignette kaufen an der grenze





nach der ankunft erstmal hochkurbeln zur manie-hochebene...





...und die aussicht geniessen...





...die sich dann auch von der besten seite zeigt... traumhaft.





bisschen hüpfen...





...mit fantastischem meerblick...





...einfach spassig...





...dann noch ein wenig weiter runter auf dem varigotti-dh...





...zum schluss wieder hochschieben und noch fotos machen. hier evel...









...und hier tria-rainer.





gruppenfoto: kupfermark, djt, junkyjerk, evel und tria-rainer. (von links nach rechts)









gruppenfotos am strand.





nächsten tag stand shutteln mit finale freeride auf dem programm... aufladen...





...posieren...





...oben angekommen erstmal gruppenfoto...





...unten wieder aufladen... und wieder hoch...





...einfach geil... *ggg*





















...knüppeln...





das urgestein von finale freeride, der beste shuttlefahrer der welt, jörg.





der hat uns dann auch gleich noch ne führung durch den weinkeller des restaurants gegeben... einfach göttlich...





fazit: wieder mal der knaller, einfach schön in finale, in 4 wochen wieder hin... freu mich schon...


----------



## axx (27. Februar 2012)

Das sieht ja wie Sommer aus 
Tolle Fotos


----------



## chorge (28. Februar 2012)

That's fieeees!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (28. Februar 2012)

Ihr Schweine!!!!

Mehr fällt mir nimmer ein.....  Ich hock hier, seit 6 Wochen kein Rad mehr gesehen und durchgearbeiteten Wochenenden und ihr fahrt zum zweiten Mal nach Finale, das dritte Mal ist nimmer weit entfernt.... Das ist soooooo mies!!!!!! 

@ Jörg: wann kaufst du dir da unten eigentlich mal ne Wohnung? So oft wie du Sprit und Maut zahlst lohnt sich das ziemlich schnell.


----------



## junkyjerk (29. Februar 2012)

sprit und maut bleibt ja gleich teuer, das einzige, was ich sparen würde, wären die übernachtungskosten. aber grundsätzlich eine gute idee.

übrigens seh ich richtig fett aus auf den fotos.


----------



## fetzwech (29. Februar 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> übrigens seh ich richtig fett aus auf den fotos.



das ist der Winterspeck, dagegen hilft mehr knüppeln 
Geile Bilder!


----------



## junkyjerk (29. Februar 2012)

fetzwech schrieb:


> das ist der Winterspeck, dagegen hilft mehr knüppeln



alles klar, noch 25d, dann gehts wieder los... bis freitag dann beim vortreffen.


----------



## Aitschie (29. Februar 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> alles klar, noch 25d, dann gehts wieder los... bis freitag dann beim vortreffen.



Wie??? SCHON WIEDER???? Ist jetzt nicht ernst oder? Ich kündige dir hiermit die Facebook-Freundschaft!


----------



## fr-andi (29. Februar 2012)

übrigens seh ich richtig fett aus auf den fotos. 

Zu viel geshuttlet?
Aber habt recht-ich gönn's euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (29. Februar 2012)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Wie??? SCHON WIEDER???? Ist jetzt nicht ernst oder? Ich kündige dir hiermit die Facebook-Freundschaft!



welche facebook-freundschaft? du hast doch keinen account...

egal, ich freu mich...


----------



## wurmspecht (4. März 2012)

Ich war in Spanien unterwegs 






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]
und noch ein bisschen auf der BMX-Bahn


----------



## evel (4. März 2012)

sieht ja mal echt schick aus dort ! wo genau warst ?


----------



## dechfrax (4. März 2012)

Geht heute nachmittag was zusammen? Vorschlag: 14:00 Bahnhof Herrlingen und dann ab ins Lautertal.


----------



## rmvertex (4. März 2012)

Hallo miteinander,
aus gegebenen Anlaß möchte ich euch darauf aufmerksam machen, daß wir
Mountainbiker im Lautertal und Kiesental sehr argwöhnisch von den Wanderern beobachtet werden.
In der neuen Ausgabe der Blausteiner Nachrichten ist nachzulesen daß der
Bermaringer Albverein sich in seiner Jahreshauptversammlung unter dem Punkt Verschiedenes der "Problematik der Mountainbiker auf Wanderwegen" angenommen hat.
Ich bike schon seit ich denken kann um Weidach und der anliegenden Täler und muß leider beobachten, daß der Ton immer schärfer wird.
Bisher war es doch so: "Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter", alles war paletti und die Wander und Mountainbiker lebten in friedlicher Coexistenz.
Meiner Meinung nach gerät dieses tolerante Beisammensein immer mehr ins Ungeleichgewicht und wir Biker sind nicht ganz unschuldig an diesem Problem.
Wenn man z.B. Sprunghügel an einem Trail ins Lautertal anlegt, Nachts durch den Wald fährt mit Lampen jenseits von 900 lumen und dies auch noch auf Pfaden die offiziell verboten sind brauchen wir uns nicht wundern wenn der Mountainbikesport negative Presse bekommt.
Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich fahre leidenschaftlich gerne Bike und am liebsten auf engen Trails und abgelegenen Pfaden aber wir sollten doch sensibler mit dem Thema umgehen und mehr Rücksicht auf Umwelt und Mitmenschen nehmen.

Viel Spaß heute Nachmittag,
Gruß Stefan


----------



## axx (4. März 2012)

medc17 schrieb:


> Geht heute nachmittag was zusammen? Vorschlag: 14:00 Bahnhof Herrlingen und dann ab ins Lautertal.




Eine kleine Runde würd ich mitfahren. Wird aber 14:10. Ok?


----------



## dechfrax (4. März 2012)

axx schrieb:


> Eine kleine Runde würd ich mitfahren. Wird aber 14:10. Ok?



Geht klar!


----------



## fetzwech (4. März 2012)

rmvertex schrieb:


> In der neuen Ausgabe der Blausteiner Nachrichten ist nachzulesen daß der Bermaringer Albverein sich in seiner Jahreshauptversammlung unter dem Punkt Verschiedenes der "Problematik der Mountainbiker auf Wanderwegen" angenommen hat.


Kommt man da auch an Ergebnisse dieser Versammlung ran? Wie sieht das dieser Albverein?



rmvertex schrieb:


> Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich fahre leidenschaftlich gerne Bike und am liebsten auf engen Trails und abgelegenen Pfaden aber wir sollten doch sensibler mit dem Thema umgehen und mehr Rücksicht auf Umwelt und Mitmenschen nehmen.


Die Sprunggeschichte ist ja erledigt/abgerissen, Nightrides werden jahreszeitlich bedingt auch seltener...
Weiterfahren und hoffen dass der Bikeranger einen nicht erwischt ist sehr viel einfacher als sich bspw. als IG des DIMB zu organisieren und durch Vereinsarbeit unserem Hobby eine Plattform zu geben.


----------



## Chris_360 (4. März 2012)

fetzwech schrieb:


> Die Sprunggeschichte ist ja erledigt/abgerissen...




Was, die Sprünge sind weg? Schade! 
Aber ich denke die ursprünglichen Baumeister haben bestimmt schon eine Alternative wo anders platziert.


----------



## Beorn (4. März 2012)

Hm, ja, schön, wenn der Albverein das Problem betrachtet. Ich fahr immer so, dass ich guten Gewissens wiederkommen kann, will ich springen gehn, dann muss ich nicht bis ins Kleine Lautertal fahren. So lange die Herren die Backen nicht zu volle machen, bleib ich weiterhin nett.

Aber so als Anregung: Vorauseilender Gehorsam durch fernbleiben ist nicht die Lösung. Freundliche und hilfsbereite Präsens zeigen. Hat bei mir schon auf der anderen Seite der Alb rund um Tübingen funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (5. März 2012)

evel schrieb:


> sieht ja mal echt schick aus dort ! wo genau warst ?



Im Hinterland zwischen Alicante und Valencia, genau zur Mandelblüte


----------



## junkyjerk (7. März 2012)

aber in hd gucken, gelle?


----------



## rlangen (8. März 2012)

moin, 

was kostet denn die shuttelei in finale?

grüße


----------



## fetzwech (8. März 2012)

http://www.finalefreeride.net/search/label/Freeridetours
40 pro Person/Tag bei dem  Anbieter im Video


----------



## DJT (9. März 2012)

Macht am Sonntag jemand was? z.B. wieder mal Geislingen?


----------



## Kontrapunkt (9. März 2012)

Servus,

Geislingen hört sich gut an, da wär ich auch dabei


----------



## wurmspecht (9. März 2012)

Geislingen ist echt verlockend, glaub, meine Erkältung lässt mich noch nicht


----------



## evel (9. März 2012)

Ich wäre dabei in Geislingen. So. ab 10:00 ?


----------



## flowbike (9. März 2012)

Ich bin am Sonntag auch auf den Geislinger trails, vielleicht fährt man sich ja über den Weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (10. März 2012)

evel schrieb:


> Ich wäre dabei in Geislingen. So. ab 10:00 ?



Passt!

@flowbike: kann gut sein. Steck dir am besten ne Rose an damit wir dich erkennen


----------



## evel (10. März 2012)

Lach


DJT schrieb:


> Passt!
> 
> @flowbike: kann gut sein. Steck dir am besten ne Rose an damit wir dich erkennen


----------



## flowbike (10. März 2012)

DJT schrieb:


> Passt!
> 
> @flowbike: kann gut sein. Steck dir am besten ne Rose an damit wir dich erkennen



ich könnt mir ja auch ne Pappnase aufsetzen.


----------



## Kontrapunkt (10. März 2012)

Treffpunkt ist dann aufm P zwischen Amstetten und Geislingen?


----------



## evel (10. März 2012)

jupp um 10 !
@DJT fährst du durch Ulm ?


----------



## fetzwech (10. März 2012)

@Goislinga: hoffentlich hebds Wedderle...

@AOB: Habe fertig, endlich passen die Proportionen 





mehr Bilder im Album...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (10. März 2012)

Kontrapunkt schrieb:


> Treffpunkt ist dann aufm P zwischen Amstetten und Geislingen?



Jep, kurz nach Amstetten rechts der Parkplatz.

@fetzwech: fährst du damit dann auch so: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19430 

@Evel: Denk an das Losungswort sonst fahr ich weiter


----------



## evel (10. März 2012)

@DJT grad in den Oberschenkel geritzt


----------



## fetzwech (10. März 2012)

@DJT: am Willen so zu fahren solls nicht scheitern, meine Bremsen weigern sich halt loszulassen... Weiß auch nicht woran das liegt


----------



## Kontrapunkt (11. März 2012)

Schönes Wetter... fahrt ihr trotzdem?


----------



## evel (11. März 2012)

der Kuchen ist schon eingepackt daher gibts kein zurück mehr 


Kontrapunkt schrieb:


> Schönes Wetter... fahrt ihr trotzdem?


----------



## Kontrapunkt (11. März 2012)

Kuchen hört sich gut an.
Bei dem Pisswetter fehlt mir aber echt die Motivation:/


----------



## evel (11. März 2012)

die kommt dann schon !





Kontrapunkt schrieb:


> Kuchen hört sich gut an.
> Bei dem Pisswetter fehlt mir aber echt die Motivation:/


----------



## Kontrapunkt (11. März 2012)

Ok überredet
Ich pack mal mein Zeug, bis später.


----------



## DJT (11. März 2012)

Und, war's der Kuchen Wert mitzukommen? 

@Evel: Was gab's als Überraschungs-Menü?


----------



## DJT (11. März 2012)

... noch zwei kleine Bilder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontrapunkt (11. März 2012)

Hätt ich gewusst, dass der Kuchen so gut schmeckt, hätt ich natürlich nicht so lange rumüberlegt, ob ich aufs Rad springen soll


----------



## Tria-Rainer (12. März 2012)

schade hab ich jetzt verpasst... hab nicht damit gerechnet das bei dem sch... wetter jemand ne tour geislingen plant, ich bin bisschen durchs lautertal geschlittert 




DJT schrieb:


> Macht am Sonntag jemand was? z.B. wieder mal Geislingen?


----------



## evel (12. März 2012)

und wir hatten uns schon gefragt wieso du nicht dabei warst!





Tria-Rainer schrieb:


> schade hab ich jetzt verpasst... hab nicht damit gerechnet das bei dem sch... wetter jemand ne tour geislingen plant, ich bin bisschen durchs lautertal geschlittert


----------



## gomerline (13. März 2012)

Hi,
fährt hier jmd. mit GPS und könnte mir evtl. ein paar Tracks rund um Ulm zukommen lassen? Auf den üblichen Seiten habe ich irgendwie nichts brauchbares gefunden.


----------



## rmvertex (13. März 2012)

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/...schland&search_words=ulm&submit_button=suchen

Da ist bestimmt etwas dabei.


----------



## woodies (13. März 2012)

Hallo Zusammen
ich hoffe hier werde ich geholfen und nicht mit dem Verweis auf die Suchfunktion diverser Portale verwiesen.....
Also: Albstadt meets Ulm
Wir(Stadtverwaltung) werden unseren diesjähigen Betriebsausflug nach Ulm machen. Ich werde eine  Tour, Start ist geplant in Obermarchtal über Blaubeuren in Richtung Ulm ausarbeiten. Daher meine Bitte an euch locals, wer kann mir tracks, auch Teilabschnitte zukommen lassen, bzw. Tips von flowigen Trails ( bis S2-niveau) zukommen lassen und bitte nicht ausschließlich Forstautobahnen oder den Verweis auf Donauradweg etc. keine Tourenradtipps wir wollen Mountainbiken. 
Gerne revanchieren wir/ ich mich entsprechenden Tipps in unseren Gefilden.

Grüsse und vorab Dank


----------



## gomerline (14. März 2012)

Hätte hier morgen jemand Lust das super Wetter zu nutzen um eine Runde zu drehen und mir da evtl. ein paar schöne Stellen zu zeigen? 
Bin hier noch nie mitgefahren, weil ich relativ neu bin in Ulm, aber jetzt wo es wieder wärmer wird kann es nicht schaden auch endlich wieder mehr draußen zu fahren


----------



## junkyjerk (14. März 2012)

morgen kann ich leider nicht, aber heute nachmittag gegen 16uhr gehts zur abwechslung mal wieder in die böfinger halde. bisschen hüpfen...


----------



## Beorn (14. März 2012)

Ich stell mal wieder Freitagmorgen rein, bin um 800-830 am Syrlin-Haus (Jörg Syrlin Str. 99) "hängerfrei" und würde dann weiter Richtung Lautertal, evtl. bis Blaubeuren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_360 (14. März 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> morgen kann ich leider nicht, aber heute nachmittag gegen 16uhr gehts zur abwechslung mal wieder in die böfinger halde. bisschen hüpfen...



Ich dachte da wurde alles abgerissen?


----------



## Ensi (15. März 2012)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> Ich dachte da wurde alles abgerissen?


ne, stehen schon noch ein paar sachen, war am Samstag da


----------



## fr-andi (15. März 2012)

Ensi schrieb:


> ne, stehen schon noch ein paar sachen, war am Samstag da



Heute stand nix mehr!
..ne, im Ernst, die mittlere, flowige Strecke wird schon frequentiert.
Aber ich denke, je mehr Leute sich im Netz darüber die Mäuler zerreissen, desto eher trifft ersteres in paar Wochen wieder zu(nicht bös gemeint)..


----------



## niTTro (15. März 2012)

gestern waren gegen 17 - 18 Uhr so vier bis sechs Leute an der Böfinger Halde die aktiv gefahren sind...


----------



## junkyjerk (15. März 2012)

jupp, war geil gestern, die strecke mit den sprüngen ist super. richtig viel airtime bei entsprechender geschwindigkeit... 

gehe samstag nachmittag wieder hin, hoffentlich steht dann noch alles.


----------



## XziD_ (16. März 2012)

Hallo Leute, da ich neu bin und nicht direkt aus Ulm komme, kurz eine Frage zur Böfinger Halde. Standort ist bekannt.
Was für Elemente sind den auf der Strecke verbaut?
Und vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her, ist da auch was geboten?
Komme aus Schelklingen und würde hin fahren wollen.
Danke im vorraus .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (16. März 2012)

fahr hin und mach dir selber ein bild, das ist das beste. was nützt dir, wenn irgendjemand, den du nicht kennst und fahrtechnisch nicht einschätzen kannst, dir sagt, wie schwierig er die strecke empfindet?


----------



## XziD_ (16. März 2012)

Hast auch wiederum recht .


----------



## niTTro (16. März 2012)

erwarte aber nicht zuviel, der grösste Teil ist abgerissen


----------



## enforce (16. März 2012)

???  bis heute 12:00Uhr stand noch alles. Aber die Waldarbeiter waren schon im westlichen Teil mit ihren Motorsägen zu Gange.


----------



## niTTro (16. März 2012)

... von dem was mal vorhanden war!!!


----------



## axx (16. März 2012)

Morgen wird es bestes Bike-Wetter haben 
Um 10:10 gehts mit der Bahn nach Amstetten, will jemand mit?


----------



## AG85 (16. März 2012)

@ fr-andi:   
Wie wenn die Böfinger Halde noch irgendetwas geheimes an sich hätte! Weiß doch jeder Ulmer was da los ist. Da macht die Informationsweitergabe im Netz wohl nichts mehr aus...
oh...entschuldigung, man darf ja nicht verraten wo hier geradelt werden kann ;-)


----------



## wurmspecht (18. März 2012)

axx schrieb:


> Morgen wird es bestes Bike-Wetter haben
> Um 10:10 gehts mit der Bahn nach Amstetten, will jemand mit?


Toll war's!!!!


----------



## trossifumi (20. März 2012)

So jetzt bin ich auch wieder im Lande...ist im Lautertal wirklich alles platt?? Hat hier jedenfalls jmd geschreiben...


----------



## axx (22. März 2012)

hat morgen jemand Lust auf eine kleine Runde im Lautertal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gomerline (22. März 2012)

Würdest du Vormittags fahren?


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (22. März 2012)

hello all,
melde mich nach der Winterpause wieder zurück! Was geht am Wochenende?


----------



## junkyjerk (22. März 2012)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> hello all,
> melde mich nach der Winterpause wieder zurück! Was geht am Wochenende?



finale ligure geht an diesem wochenende... mit 18mann ist fast der gesamte ulmer tourenthread unten...


----------



## wurmspecht (23. März 2012)

axx schrieb:


> hat morgen jemand Lust auf eine kleine Runde im Lautertal?



Gerne, ich muss nur um 15.00 Uhr wieder da sein.


----------



## Tria-Rainer (23. März 2012)

aber eben nur fast alle ;-) fahrt mir schon mal die trails richtig ein, dann werd ich 2 wo später schreddern  



junkyjerk schrieb:


> finale ligure geht an diesem wochenende... mit 18mann ist fast der gesamte ulmer tourenthread unten...


----------



## axx (23. März 2012)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> axx schrieb:
> 
> 
> > hat morgen jemand Lust auf eine kleine Runde im Lautertal?
> ...



Mit morgen hab ich eigentlich gestern gemeint, bist einen Tag zu spät dran 

Ich wünsch allen Urlaubern viel Spass, lasst's Krachen 

Bei mir gehts heut abend Richtung Ötztal / Stubai


----------



## Aitschie (25. März 2012)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> hello all,
> melde mich nach der Winterpause wieder zurück! Was geht am Wochenende?



Winterpause??? Das war doch ne Jahrespause.... 

@Urlauber: viel Spaß euch allen, ich bin sowas von neidisch! Aber immerhin, das Wetter bleibt spitze hier, da kann man auch abends die längere Helligkeit nutzen.


----------



## rlangen (27. März 2012)

trossifumi schrieb:


> So jetzt bin ich auch wieder im Lande...ist im Lautertal wirklich alles platt?? Hat hier jedenfalls jmd geschreiben...




Feinsäuberlich, da hat sich jemand Mühe gegeben (SACK!!)


----------



## woodies (29. März 2012)

woodies schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> ich hoffe hier werde ich geholfen und nicht mit dem Verweis auf die Suchfunktion diverser Portale verwiesen.....
> Also: Albstadt meets Ulm
> Wir(Stadtverwaltung) werden unseren diesjähigen Betriebsausflug nach Ulm machen. Ich werde eine  Tour, Start ist geplant in Obermarchtal über Blaubeuren in Richtung Ulm ausarbeiten. Daher meine Bitte an euch locals, wer kann mir tracks, auch Teilabschnitte zukommen lassen, bzw. Tips von flowigen Trails ( bis S2-niveau) zukommen lassen und bitte nicht ausschließlich Forstautobahnen oder den Verweis auf Donauradweg etc. keine Tourenradtipps wir wollen Mountainbiken.
> ...


 

 Allen die mir aufgrund meines Aufrufs mit persönlichen mails geholfen haben die Tour auszuarbeiten sei hiermit nochmals ausdrücklich gedankt Insbesondere möchte ich mich bei Pablo P. und *Michael_H*bedanken für die übersandet tracks und all den Andern die mit Beschreibungen und Tipps hilfreich waren. 
Danke.
Wer entsprechende Hilfe oder Tipps im Revier um Albstadt benötigt kann sich gerne melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (31. März 2012)

@ Finalisten: nachdem der Bus wieder da ist und cwus MAzda weg, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass ihr alle wieder da seid. Freu mich schon auf Bilder und Berichte 

Hab euch von der Tour am Mittwoch auch mal ein Bild. Blick vom Zeller Horn auf die Burg Hohenzollern (rechts geht ein sehr feiner Trail runter  )


----------



## Deleted 133833 (31. März 2012)

Aitschie schrieb:


> @ Finalisten: nachdem der Bus wieder da ist und cwus MAzda weg, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass ihr alle wieder da seid. Freu mich schon auf Bilder und Berichte
> 
> Hab euch von der Tour am Mittwoch auch mal ein Bild. Blick vom Zeller Horn auf die Burg Hohenzollern (rechts geht ein sehr feiner Trail runter  )
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1089725




hallo
da wäre ich mit

gruß kai


----------



## DJT (1. April 2012)

Aitschie schrieb:


> @ Finalisten: nachdem der Bus wieder da ist und cwus MAzda weg, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass ihr alle wieder da seid. Freu mich schon auf Bilder und Berichte


----------



## fr-andi (2. April 2012)

Ihr Säcke!


----------



## Beorn (2. April 2012)

Ein Grund mir später zu antworten, aber kein Grund einen SO zu quälen!

Fährt evtl. Do Nachmittag jemand ne kleine Runde?


----------



## Aitschie (4. April 2012)

Frage in die Runde: wer hat am Wochenende Lust auf ne Runde Radlfahren? Ich dachte an Freitag, dass soll der beste Tag werden... was haltet ihr von Geislingen, Start in Amstetten um 10Uhr (Uhrzeit ist flexibel)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enforce (4. April 2012)

hört sich gut - sofern es halbwegs trocken ist, bin ich dabei.


----------



## evel (4. April 2012)

icke och


----------



## fetzwech (4. April 2012)

evel schrieb:


> icke och


haste ooch noch die janzen Neudeutschen im Kopp?


----------



## DJT (4. April 2012)

Hmm, Samstag ginge bei mir, Freitag nicht 
Wettertechnisch tut sich nicht viel, Freitag wie Samstag kein Regen:
http://www.mr-wetter.de/component/meteogramm/id/15615-Geislingen_an_der_Steige-Deutschland.html

Wer hätte am Samstag evtl. Lust?


----------



## Aitschie (4. April 2012)

DJT schrieb:


> Hmm, Samstag ginge bei mir, Freitag nicht
> Wettertechnisch tut sich nicht viel, Freitag wie Samstag kein Regen:
> http://www.mr-wetter.de/component/meteogramm/id/15615-Geislingen_an_der_Steige-Deutschland.html
> 
> Wer hätte am Samstag evtl. Lust?



Kachelmann sagt da was anderes. Aber ich glaub, dass grad jeder Frosch sein eigenes Wetter macht, scheint ja von allem was dabei zu sein - nur keine Sonne und warme Temperaturen


----------



## DJT (4. April 2012)

Kachelmann glaubt eh keiner


----------



## axx (5. April 2012)

_"Ostalpen: Der Freitag bringt in den westlichen Regionen eine Mischung aus Sonne und Wolken"_ 

Wenn das stimmt würd ich am Freitag aufs Gaishorn steigen:







Will jemand mitkommen?


----------



## Tria-Rainer (5. April 2012)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Frage in die Runde: wer hat am Wochenende Lust auf ne Runde Radlfahren? Ich dachte an Freitag, dass soll der beste Tag werden... was haltet ihr von Geislingen, Start in Amstetten um 10Uhr (Uhrzeit ist flexibel)?



ja freitag hört sich gut an   muss mal abklären bin eventuell auch dabei...


----------



## lonevalleybiker (5. April 2012)

Regenschirm nicht vergessen


----------



## Tria-Rainer (5. April 2012)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Frage in die Runde: wer hat am Wochenende Lust auf ne Runde Radlfahren? Ich dachte an Freitag, dass soll der beste Tag werden... was haltet ihr von Geislingen, Start in Amstetten um 10Uhr (Uhrzeit ist flexibel)?


 
hey leute,  wie siehts aus wegen morgen geislingen, in ulm hats den ganzen tag geregnet, langsam lässt es nach, morgen solls trocken bleiben...  aber die trails sind sicher nicht gerade staubig 
was meint ihr fahren oder zu matschig ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enforce (5. April 2012)

vielleicht doch besser morgen ne Tour übers Hochsträß ins Lautertal. Wenns trocken bleibt, nehmen wir Geislingen am Sa in Angriff. 
Meinungen?


----------



## Tria-Rainer (5. April 2012)

enforce schrieb:


> vielleicht doch besser morgen ne Tour übers Hochsträß ins Lautertal. Wenns trocken bleibt, nehmen wir Geislingen am Sa in Angriff.
> Meinungen?


 

war grad nochmal unterwegs, pisst immer noch... denke hochsträß lautertal wär für mich auch ok


----------



## Tria-Rainer (6. April 2012)

enforce schrieb:


> vielleicht doch besser morgen ne Tour übers Hochsträß ins Lautertal. Wenns trocken bleibt, nehmen wir Geislingen am Sa in Angriff.
> Meinungen?


 
ich klinke mich aus, kachelmann und co haben versagt... werd ne runde im regen laufen und anschließend wird gepackt, heut nacht gehts los, nach finale flüchten ;-) frohe ostern tschööö


----------



## Aitschie (6. April 2012)

enforce schrieb:


> Wenns trocken bleibt, nehmen wir Geislingen am Sa in Angriff.
> Meinungen?



Samstag klingt gut, hab bis jetzt gepennt und schaffs bis 10 nimmer nach Amstetten. Belassens wir bei 10Uhr (nur dass ich mir nen Wecker stellen kann)


----------



## evel (6. April 2012)

Samstag !


----------



## DJT (6. April 2012)

Was'n Jens los?  (Finale-Running-Gag)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## Beorn (6. April 2012)

Ich war heut im Lautertal, zu Fuß, dafür mit Kind aufm Rücken, damit die Beinmuskulatur trainiert wird 
Hab dabei den Track von DJT in den Teilen abgelaufen, die ich noch nicht kannte und ich muss sagen, da muss ich am Montag woll mit Bike hin! Bin wohl in ner netten Bikegegend gelandet.


----------



## evel (6. April 2012)

ich klink mich aus!


----------



## Shoxar (6. April 2012)

Hey Leute,
Komme aus Leipheim, und hier in der direkten Umgebung ist Biketechnisch (Abgesehen von der Dirtbahn) überhaupt NICHTS los. Jedenfalls nicht das ich wüsste.

Ich fahr meist nach Burgau rüber, ist nicht so schlecht dort. Auch wenn der ganze Spaß gerade stark durch die Baumfällarbeiten getrübt ist.

Momentan fahr ich ein Radon ZR Team mit ner Reba dran, und als Reifen die Race-Kings 2,2" Supersonic.
Also Profi-Downhiller werd ich damit sicherlich nicht 
Bin aber trotzdem auf der Suche nach möglichst guten (und mit einem Hardtail fahrbaren, also keine 5 Meter Drops oder sowas ) Trails, Steigungen sind willkommen. Hauptsache nicht durchgehend auf Forstwegen 
Habe gehört, bei euch "da drüben" solls Biketechnisch was geben, Geislingen, Lautertal, was auch immer. Würd gern mal ne Runde mitfahren, wenn das Wetter mal wird 

Müsst halt noch schauen, weil meine HR Bremse noch massig Luft hat, Druckpunkt=0, sollte aber auch bald gelöst sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enforce (6. April 2012)

Wer kommt jetzt morgen mit:
Hebbe -ja
Martin -> ja
Chris -> ja
Falk - ja
....


----------



## evel (6. April 2012)

me my self an and i


----------



## DJT (6. April 2012)

Ich bring von heute liebevoll selbstgefäbte Ostereier mit


----------



## Aitschie (6. April 2012)

enforce schrieb:


> Wer kommt jetzt morgen mit:
> Hebbe -ja
> Martin -> ?
> Falk - ja
> ....



mach hinter mich nen Haken, bin dabei. Und der Wecker für morgen gestellt 

Edit: war eine super Runde gestern! Wir sind seit langem mal wieder den Trail vom Ostlandkreuz gefahren und am Turm haben wir nen neuen Trail ausprobiert. Wetter war anfangs leider nicht so prickelnd( PS: vielen Dank an die Mitfahrer, ohne Euch wäre ich wohl nicht gefahren), aber je später es wurde, desto sonniger wars. 

An alle: ich wünsche euch schöne Ostern!!!


----------



## Jo_shi (10. April 2012)

Mal wieder ein sehr einseitiger Bericht über Mountainbiker in der SWP:

http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/ulm_n...nbike-Radler-Jogger-Kinder;art1158544,1413143

schön auch der Kommentar dazu vom Autor des Artikels:

http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/ulm_n...ain-Biker-Unverantwortlich;art1158544,1413055

Verbessern wird die Art und Weise wie die Forstverwaltung und die Stadt vorgehen die Situation nicht im Gegenteil!


----------



## Beorn (11. April 2012)

Hast du von dem Blatt was anderes erwartet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jo_shi (11. April 2012)

Zum Glück haben mittlerweile auch genügend Leute ihre Kommentare dazu verfasst!


----------



## frogbite (15. April 2012)

Hat zufällig jemand mitbekommen, was bei dem "runden Tisch" am Freitag zur Böfinger Halde rausgekommen ist? Die Verbote dürften wohl bestehen bleiben. Interessant wäre die Etablierung einer Alternative (z.B. vom RKU runter ins Schammental - kein Naturschutzgebiet, kaum Wanderer und schon Trails mit kleinen, sehr kleinen, gebauten Schanzen vorhanden). Da müsste sich doch was finden lassen.

Gruß,
F.B.


----------



## evel (15. April 2012)

ich war gestern in der Halde, da waren die Jungs beim abreisen der Sprünge. Grund der Oberförster versprach bei Donau 3 FM das nach einem neu Platz gesucht würde wenn diese Strecke platt gemacht wird. 


frogbite schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand mitbekommen, was bei dem "runden Tisch" am Freitag zur Böfinger Halde rausgekommen ist? Die Verbote dürften wohl bestehen bleiben. Interessant wäre die Etablierung einer Alternative (z.B. vom RKU runter ins Schammental - kein Naturschutzgebiet, kaum Wanderer und schon Trails mit kleinen, sehr kleinen, gebauten Schanzen vorhanden). Da müsste sich doch was finden lassen.
> 
> Gruß,
> F.B.


----------



## dechfrax (15. April 2012)

frogbite schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand mitbekommen, was bei dem "runden Tisch" am Freitag zur Böfinger Halde rausgekommen ist?


Runder Tisch? Wer vertritt denn da die Biker? Leute vom ADFC oder wer?


----------



## Chris_360 (15. April 2012)

beim runden tisch waren ein paar "bauherren" mitvertreten. Die haben sich soweit vereinbart, dass an der bisherigen stelle alles rückgebaut wird, dafür wird dann weiter hinten (?) an einer anderen stelle eine neue strecke gebaut. hierzu hat dann der förster und die umweltbehörde (?) 3 monate zeit diese zu genehmigen ansonsten wird wieder die alte strecke reaktiviert.

ich bin mal gespannt ob das wirklich funktioniert. 
Dann müsste die stadt ulm auch den versicherungsschutz übernehmen!


----------



## dechfrax (16. April 2012)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> ich bin mal gespannt ob das wirklich funktioniert.
> Dann müsste die stadt ulm auch den versicherungsschutz übernehmen!


 ... oder wir Ulmer Biker gründen einen e.V., der als juristische Person auftreten kann und sich u.a. auch um den Versicherungsschutz kümmert. So funktionierts z.B. in Heidelberg und Freiburg und ich denke, daß wir da langfristig auch nicht drumrumkommen. Über die Freiburger Variante war in der SWP ein vernünftig geschriebener Artikel.


----------



## fetzwech (16. April 2012)

medc17 schrieb:


> war in der SWP ein vernünftig geschriebener Artikel.



hier ein bei mir funktionierender Link: http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/ulm_neu_ulm/Boefinger-Halde-Mauntainbike-Freiburg-Konflikt;art4329,1416215



medc17 schrieb:


> ... oder wir Ulmer Biker gründen einen e.V., der als juristische Person auftreten kann und sich u.a. auch um den Versicherungsschutz kümmert.



oder eine IG des DIMB? http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=89&Itemid=90


----------



## axx (16. April 2012)

auf http://www.swp.de/ulm/ gibts zu dem Thema auch grad eine Umfrage...


----------



## Jo_shi (16. April 2012)

Ich finde die Umfrage nicht, wo soll die denn da sein?


----------



## Ensi (16. April 2012)

direkt auf der rechten seite der Hauptseite, etwas runterscrollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jo_shi (16. April 2012)

Ich denke auch, dass wie auf Dauer um einen Verein nicht herum kommen. Allein das Thema erlaubte Strecken wird die Frage nach dem Versicherungsschutz aufwerfen und da ist ein Verein die günstigste Option. Ist die Böfinger Baker erstemal vom Tisch wird es eh nimmer lange dauern und wir sind wieder beim Lautertal.

Gesendet von meinem Sony Ray mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aitschie (16. April 2012)

Aktueller Zwischenstand bei der Umfrage: deutliche Mehrheit pro Fahren im Wald
49,6% Erlauben
32,6% für Zusammensetzen
15% Verbieten

Edit: noch zwei kleine Bilder vom Wochenende, ich war mit Micha, Seb und Bernd beim fahren und wir haben einen neuen Trail ausprobiert - deluxe!


----------



## dechfrax (16. April 2012)

fetzwech schrieb:


> hier ein bei mir funktionierender Link: Artikel


Danke Dir!



fetzwech schrieb:


> oder eine IG des DIMB? DIMB


Das wäre wahrscheinlich schneller und einfacher zu bewerkstelligen.


----------



## Kontrapunkt (20. April 2012)

Hat morgen jemand Lust aufs schöne Geislingen?


----------



## DJT (21. April 2012)

Kontrapunkt schrieb:


> Hat morgen jemand Lust aufs schöne Geislingen?



Heut geht bei mir leider nicht.
Aber Morgen! Wer hat da noch Lust?
Hoffe das Wetter spielt einigermaßen mit.


----------



## Kontrapunkt (21. April 2012)

Morgen wär ich auch dabei.


----------



## dechfrax (21. April 2012)

Kontrapunkt schrieb:


> Morgen wär ich auch dabei.


Wenn mich meine Erkältung lässt, bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## junkyjerk (21. April 2012)

morgen geislingen hört sich eigentlich gut an... hoffentlich hält´s wetter.


----------



## Tria-Rainer (21. April 2012)

DJT schrieb:


> Heut geht bei mir leider nicht.
> Aber Morgen! Wer hat da noch Lust?
> Hoffe das Wetter spielt einigermaßen mit.


 
ich wäre auch dabei 

gibts denn schon ne uhrzeit, wanns losgehen soll ?

vielleicht 10 uhr amstetten parkplatz ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (21. April 2012)

also wenn die Sonne scheint bin ich auch dabei 
Skifahren ist wegen schlechtem Bergwetter abgeblasen


----------



## DJT (21. April 2012)

8° und teilweise leicht Regen sind vorhergesagt. Aber bei uns hier hätte es gestern Abend und heute laut Vorhersage auch Regnen sollen 

10 Uhr üblicher Treffpunkt hätte ich gesagt


----------



## dechfrax (21. April 2012)

Tria-Rainer schrieb:


> vielleicht 10 uhr amstetten parkplatz ?


Das klingt doch wie ein Plan! Fährt jemand mit dem Zug ab Ulm?


----------



## enforce (21. April 2012)

nee, aber mit dem Bus  Wenn jemand mit will, dann 9:30 am Hbf und vorher ne pm zu mir.

Grüße


----------



## Tria-Rainer (21. April 2012)

DJT schrieb:


> 8° und teilweise leicht Regen sind vorhergesagt. Aber bei uns hier hätte es gestern Abend und heute laut Vorhersage auch Regnen sollen
> 
> 10 Uhr üblicher Treffpunkt hätte ich gesagt


 
ok 10 uhr passt, also dann bis morgen....


----------



## Kontrapunkt (21. April 2012)

Ich werde am Turm auf euch warten, 
dann spar ich mir den Weg nach Amstetten. 
10:20 müsste passen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (22. April 2012)

Kann man noch dazu stoßen?! Würde in dem Fall aus Kempten kommen... Was macht das Wetter??


----------



## dechfrax (22. April 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Kann man noch dazu stoßen?!


Klar doch!



chorge schrieb:


> Was macht das Wetter??


Von allem etwas, wie gestern nachmittag.


----------



## chorge (22. April 2012)

10 Uhr Amstetten schaff ich leider aus KE sicher nicht mehr... Schade! Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## DJT (22. April 2012)

Joh, nett war's heute in Geislingen!
Sonne,Matsch, Regen, alles dabei 
@Rainer: ich hoffe dein Tria-Kollege war nicht allzu geschockt! 
@Junkyjerk: schade das du nicht dabei warst!
@Kontrapunkt: von der war die Rede: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/31215?xtor=AL-8-

Gut Nacht


----------



## evel (23. April 2012)

@Kontrapnkt
ich hab noch den vorgänger C.Guide zu verkaufen wenn du willst einfach melden


----------



## Tria-Rainer (24. April 2012)

DJT schrieb:


> Joh, nett war's heute in Geislingen!
> Sonne,Matsch, Regen, alles dabei
> @Rainer: ich hoffe dein Tria-Kollege war nicht allzu geschockt!
> 
> neee im gegenteil... ist eigentlich auch auf den downhills ganz gut mitgekommen   obwohl nicht wirklich trocken war, also bis nächsten ride...


----------



## Kontrapunkt (24. April 2012)

DJT schrieb:


> Joh, nett war's heute in Geislingen!
> Sonne,Matsch, Regen, alles dabei



Kann ich nur zustimmen.
Hast du nicht irgendwann unterwegs Bilder gemacht?
Wenn ja, sind die denn was geworden bzw. darf ich die sehen?


----------



## tbird (24. April 2012)

Fährt hier jemand auch im Bikepark bzw will mal einem Bikepark - Novizen das Springen ein bissl näher bringen? 

Ich werde bald ein Cube Hanzz mein eigenen nennen ... Und möchte den gern mal Artgerecht ausführen xD


----------



## fr-andi (24. April 2012)

PN!
Bzw. normal hab ichs schon eher mit Touren oder beides.. Wollte zwar letzten Sonntag auch gern mit, aber nicht gepackt, 
Gruss, André!


----------



## Aitschie (24. April 2012)

tbird schrieb:


> Fährt hier jemand auch im Bikepark bzw will mal einem Bikepark - Novizen das Springen ein bissl näher bringen?
> 
> Ich werde bald ein Cube Hanzz mein eigenen nennen ... Und möchte den gern mal Artgerecht ausführen xD



01.Mai Bikepark Albstadt. Ich kann dich aber nicht mitnehmen, da ich nur 20min Anfahrt hab. Eventuell kommt aber junkyjerk aus Ulm, der kann dich vielleicht auch mitnehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (24. April 2012)

1.Mai steht. Ich bin dabei. Hoffentlich bleibts Wetter gut.


----------



## chorge (25. April 2012)

Macht jedenfalls mehr Sinn, als im Allgäu zu biken!!
Blick vom Nebelhorn heute:


----------



## axx (25. April 2012)

Herrlich


----------



## Aitschie (26. April 2012)

axx schrieb:


> Herrlich



...wenn jetzt Januar wäre würde ich dir zustimmen, aber Ende April????


----------



## chorge (27. April 2012)

Vorgestern am Nebelhorn:


----------



## dechfrax (27. April 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> vorgestern am nebelhorn:


neid!!!


----------



## DJT (28. April 2012)

Morgen Geislingen?
10Uhr am Parkplatz, wer hat Lust?


----------



## Jo_shi (29. April 2012)

Kann leider nach Geislingen nicht mit, da nur ca. 3 Std. Zeit. Würde aber morgen eine Runde von Ulm aus Richtung Blaubeuren fahren. Zeitpunkt kann ich nicht genau sagen, da dass ein wenig von meinen beiden frischen Söhnen abhängt. Wer mich aber begleiten möchte kann mir ne PM mit Nummer schicken ich gebe dann, wenn ich weiß wann das zeitl. hinhaut, Bescheid.


----------



## DJT (29. April 2012)

DJT schrieb:


> Morgen Geislingen?
> 10Uhr am Parkplatz, wer hat Lust?



Abgesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (29. April 2012)

Ich werd um 1600 noch ein Runde drehen, Richtung Blb, kommt jemand mit?


----------



## DJT (29. April 2012)

Wer macht morgen was??


----------



## dechfrax (29. April 2012)

DJT schrieb:


> Wer macht morgen was??


DJT und meine Wenigkeit starten morgen 10:00 am Bhf. Herrlingen auf eine Runde durch's Blautal.


----------



## bax75 (29. April 2012)

Super! Werde da sein!


----------



## junkyjerk (29. April 2012)

Mist. Muss arbeiten. Viel Spass euch. Bin Dienstag in Albstadt im Bikepark.


----------



## axx (29. April 2012)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dechfrax (29. April 2012)

bax75 schrieb:


> Super! Werde da sein!


Bling!


axx schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei!


Bling Bling!

Wie geil ist das denn?! Ich freu' mich!


----------



## DJT (29. April 2012)

medc17 schrieb:


> Bling Bling!
> 
> Wie geil ist das denn?! Ich freu' mich!



Ich kaufe ein "E" 
Bling Bling Bling Bling...
Ich möchte lösen:
"DJT bringt Erdbeerkuchen"


----------



## Jo_shi (29. April 2012)

Hoffe auch, dass es bei mir hinhaut und ich dabei bin.

Gesendet von meinem Sony Ray mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## enforce (30. April 2012)

DJT schrieb:


> Ich kaufe ein "E"
> Bling Bling Bling Bling...
> Ich möchte lösen:
> "DJT bringt Erdbeerkuchen"



Na wenn das keine Motivation ist...


----------



## Flyman (30. April 2012)

kleine Radarwarnung an alle Ulmer Biker die gern im kleinen Lautertal auf gepimpten Trails unterwegs sind. Meine Frau konnte eine Unterhaltung zwischen Naturpark Ordnungshüter und Jäger verfolgen. Es ging um eine polizeiliche "Razzia" am nächsten Samstag.  Am besten an dem Tag gute Tarnung anlegen oder woanders fahren.


----------



## axx (30. April 2012)

Danke für den Tipp, Flyman 

Hat jetzt jemand Lust auf Bad Urach morgen?


----------



## bax75 (30. April 2012)

Ja ich! 
Kupfermark kommt auch mit.


----------



## Jo_shi (1. Mai 2012)

Haben wir da nicht gestern noch Scherze drüber gemacht? Und hier ist sie schon die nächste Innovation: Reifendruck während der Fahrt verstellen


----------



## Aitschie (1. Mai 2012)

Grad im Bikepark-Albstadt-Thread gesehen und gedacht, dass ich die beiden kenne...

Sequenz 1: 









Sequenz 2:









Vielen Dank für den schönen Tag!!!


----------



## chorge (1. Mai 2012)

Coole Bilder!!
Bei uns war's a bisserl rutschiger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tria-Rainer (2. Mai 2012)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Grad im Bikepark-Albstadt-Thread gesehen und gedacht, dass ich die beiden kenne...
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1113106
> wow wer hat denn die bilder gemacht   zum glück hab ich nicht gesehen was junior im hintergrund da macht, sonst hätt ich ihm gestern das bike entzogen ;-)   hat riesig spass gemacht, toller park...


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Mai 2012)

ähm, können wir da bald mal wieder hin fahren? bitte..... ich hab doch gestern nur in der sonne gesessen... 








und 5h in der notaufnahme im bwk...


----------



## Tria-Rainer (2. Mai 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ähm, können wir da bald mal wieder hin fahren? bitte..... ich hab doch gestern nur in der sonne gesessen...
> und 5h in der notaufnahme im bwk...



ja das müssen wir wiederholen, und diesmal ohne navi hingefahren ;-) dann gehts schneller...
hier noch bisschen bildmaterial von gestern


----------



## Aitschie (2. Mai 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ähm, können wir da bald mal wieder hin fahren? bitte..... ich hab doch gestern nur in der sonne gesessen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du warst halt zu wenig dringend - in der Notaufnahme geht es nur schnell, wenns dringend ist. Und bei dir war die Gefahr des Ablebens zu gering - fürs nächste Mal (hoffentlich nicht so schnell!!!) musst halt mehr jammern und scheintod spielen 

Am 17.Mai ist doch wieder so ein Brückentag... oder wir fahren dann nach Lac Blanc in den Vogesen, soll auch ganz nett sein.


----------



## dechfrax (2. Mai 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> und 5h in der notaufnahme im bwk...


 Auf jeden Fall erst mal gute Besserung!


----------



## Pablo P. (3. Mai 2012)

Tria-Rainer schrieb:


> ja das müssen wir wiederholen, und diesmal ohne navi hingefahren ;-) dann gehts schneller...
> hier noch bisschen bildmaterial von gestern



Wer ist denn das mit dem giftgrünen Speci Enduro? Ein wunderschönes Rad...


----------



## Pablo P. (3. Mai 2012)

Artikel zum Thema "Böfinger Halde" - es zeichnet sich wohl eine Einigung ab:

http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/ulm_n...ker-Streit-Trail-Strecke-Lemm;art4329,1444484


----------



## wurmspecht (3. Mai 2012)

Puh, macht Ihr wilde Sachen. Gute Besserung, Jörg, was ist denn passiert?

Uns hat es letztes WE nach Kaltern, Bozen und Brixen verschlagen, war auch sehr schön, haben immer super Trails erwischt, obwohl alles völlig ungeplant war. Für Bilder war gar keine Zeit . 

Lac Blanc ist schön, auch die Gegend Drumrum ist für Touren gut. Aber Ihr seid ja grad eher auf Nurbergab eingestellt


----------



## chorge (3. Mai 2012)

Pablo P. schrieb:


> Artikel zum Thema "Böfinger Halde" - es zeichnet sich wohl eine Einigung ab:
> 
> http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/ulm_n...ker-Streit-Trail-Strecke-Lemm;art4329,1444484



Hört sich doch gut an!!! Ich kenne Rudi Lemm noch aus meiner Zeit als Biologe - mit dem Mann kann man eigentlich hervorragend reden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trossifumi (8. Mai 2012)

Fährt heute Nachmittag jemand ne schöne traillastige Tour? 
Würde gerne mal was anderes sehen als immer nur das Lautertal...


----------



## RandyAndy (8. Mai 2012)

Flyman schrieb:


> kleine Radarwarnung an alle Ulmer Biker die gern im kleinen Lautertal auf gepimpten Trails unterwegs sind. Meine Frau konnte eine Unterhaltung zwischen Naturpark Ordnungshüter und Jäger verfolgen. Es ging um eine polizeiliche "Razzia" am nächsten Samstag.  Am besten an dem Tag gute Tarnung anlegen oder woanders fahren.



Fand die "Razzia" eigentlich statt? Weiß jemand was?


----------



## Aitschie (8. Mai 2012)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Am 17.Mai ist doch wieder so ein Brückentag... oder wir fahren dann nach Lac Blanc in den Vogesen, soll auch ganz nett sein.



So, ich zitier mich mal selbst  

Am 17. werde ich nochmal nach Albstadt gehen, wer mit will darf gerne mit. Lac Blanc ist für mich an dem WE gestorben, da ich nur am 17. kann und mir die Anfahrt dafür zu lang ist.
Oder hat schon einer von Euch Pläne für Touren bzw. Bock auf ne Tour (z.b. Geislingen/Blaubeuren/Bad Urach)?


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Mai 2012)

@aitschie: ich hoffe, dabei sein zu können in albstadt. am 23. wollten wir nochmal hin, weil morewood team da sein soll.


----------



## Ulmi (13. Mai 2012)

hab selber nix von einer Razzia mitbekommen, war wohl falscher Alarm ;-), wobei es wohl nicht falsch wäre sich in nächster Zeit ein bisserl bedeckt im Wald rund um Ulm zu bewegen. Sind halt doch viele Leut durch die Berichterstattung in der Zeitung aufgeschreckt. Ich halte es immer so, schön runterbremsen, freundlich grüßen und wenn man vorbei ist kann man ja wieder Gas geben ....


----------



## Beorn (13. Mai 2012)

Da bleib ich doch gleich mal bei meinen Unzeiten zum fahren! Wer unter der Woche um acht rum (morgens) Lust hat mit ne Runde zu drehn kann sich melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (14. Mai 2012)

sooo, nachdem die lautertalrunde gestern und das anschliessende rumhüpfen meinem fuss nix mehr ausmachen, gehts donnerstag wieder nach albstadt in den bikepark. ich hab da noch ne rechnung offen.


----------



## RandyAndy (14. Mai 2012)

Ulmi schrieb:


> ... Ich halte es immer so, schön runterbremsen, freundlich grüßen und wenn man vorbei ist kann man ja wieder Gas geben ....




Naja, das sollte eigentlich selbstverständlich sein...


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Mai 2012)

samstag und sonntag gehts nach bischofsmais... deutschlands besten bikepark


----------



## Kontrapunkt (15. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand Lust auf Geislingen am Donnerstag?


----------



## Ulmi (16. Mai 2012)

Beorn schrieb:


> Da bleib ich doch gleich mal bei meinen Unzeiten zum fahren! Wer unter der Woche um acht rum (morgens) Lust hat mit ne Runde zu drehn kann sich melden!



8 uhr ist wirklich ne unchristliche Zeit, ich könnte eher so um 9 starten


----------



## Beorn (16. Mai 2012)

Das ist alles relativ. Kann die Kleine ab 7.30 in der Kita abliefern, da ist 8 fast schon entspannt gerechnet  Aber auch neun ist natürlich mal drin! Hoffen wir auf besseres Wetter nächste Woche.


----------



## Chris_360 (17. Mai 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> samstag und sonntag gehts nach bischofsmais... deutschlands besten bikepark



... dann ist anscheinend Halb Ulm und Laupheim in Bischofsmais. Bei mir geht es am Samstag nach Finale mit bescheidenen Wetteraussichten


----------



## Aitschie (17. Mai 2012)

Back from Bikepark Albstadt! Wir hatten heute einen genialen Tag. Morgens bei der ersten Fahrt war zwar alles noch feucht und absolut schmierig, aber die Strecken wurden im Laufe des Tages immer besser und am Ende waren sie perfekt.

Da ich mal wieder meine Kamera dabei hatte, will ich euch die besten Impressionen nicht vorenthalten. Also Kino an!





















Mal wieder vielen Dank an die Begleiter für den schönen Tag!!!!


----------



## enforce (17. Mai 2012)

Danke zurück - für die Pics.
Was geht morgen? Ich bin für ne kleine gemütliche Tour (MTB oder RR) zu haben.


----------



## Aitschie (17. Mai 2012)

Auf dem Bikepark Blog sind wir übrigens auch... 

http://www.bikepark-blog.de/?page_id=4&album=17052012

und dann ganz am Ende. Sogar 1 Bild mit mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dechfrax (18. Mai 2012)

Joe und ich werden morgen nach Urach fahren und dort eine Runde drehen. Start ist 10:00 in Arnegg oder vorher bei Joe.

Anmerkung des Autors: war fantastisch, allerfeinste Trails in epischer Länge! Da will ich unbedingt so schnell wie möglich wieder hin!


----------



## Aitschie (22. Mai 2012)

Will mein Ht wieder fit machen und ne Kurbel fehlt mir noch daher: Hat einer von euch zufällig eine Shimano-HT2-Kurbel rumliegen, die er nimmer braucht? Tretlager hab ich, aber meine alte Kurbel ist übern Jordan gegangen 

Grüße


----------



## enforce (22. Mai 2012)

ja, dein Nachbar hat ein oder zwei rumliegen


----------



## Aitschie (22. Mai 2012)

Ich glaub, dann komm ich am Samstag mal beim Nachbarn vorbei... Hoffe, der ist dann auch da.


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Mai 2012)




----------



## Tria-Rainer (24. Mai 2012)

wow geiles filmchen, gut zusammengestellt. freu mich schon auf die fortsetzung demnächst in albstadt


----------



## Aitschie (24. Mai 2012)

Sollte ich (dank der Hilfe meines Nachbarn ) am Samstag mein Hardtail wieder fit bekommen, hat jemand am Sonntag Lust auf ne kleine Runde? Ich war schon lang nimmer im Lautertal...


----------



## junkyjerk (24. Mai 2012)

sonntag lieber albstadt, montag kann man ja immer noch ins lautertal...


----------



## junkyjerk (26. Mai 2012)

aber in hd gucken gelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmvertex (26. Mai 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> sonntag lieber albstadt, montag kann man ja immer noch ins lautertal...



Das zum Thema Lautertal:
http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/alb_donau/Waldgesetz-Naturschuetzer;art4299,1478419
http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/alb_donau/Waldgesetz-Naturschuetzer;art4299,1478478


----------



## junkyjerk (26. Mai 2012)

diese diskussionen gehen mir langsam auf die nerven. nun fahren wir laut artikel schon mit infrarotbrillen durch den wald... langsam reichts.


----------



## DJT (26. Mai 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> diese diskussionen gehen mir langsam auf die nerven. nun fahren wir laut artikel schon mit infrarotbrillen durch den wald... langsam reichts.



Ja wie, hast du noch garkeine 



@all: Der Aitschie und der DJT fahren morgen a bissl rum. 
Treffpunkt 10.00 - 10.15 Uhr in Amstetten am üblichen Parkplatz 

MfG DJT


----------



## Kontrapunkt (26. Mai 2012)

Ich mach mit.
Bin um 10:45 am Turm.


----------



## dechfrax (27. Mai 2012)

Ich werd' am Mo eine ausgedehnte RR-Runde drehen, die Alb-Extrem kommt schon wieder bedrohlich nah.
Achja: Start gegen 10:00 in Herrlingen, anvisiert sind ca. 150km und reichlich Höhenmeter bei gemütlichem Tempo.


----------



## Jo_shi (27. Mai 2012)

Ich stell hier auch noch grad mein Angebot für morgen rein. Geplant ist eine Tour übers Hochsträß nach Weiler (Blaubeuren) Von dort aus über einen kleinen Abstecher durchs Tiefental zur Sontheimer Höhle und auf dem Höhenrücken über Günzelsburg und Felsenlabyrinth nach Blaubeuren. Rückweg übern Y-Trail zurück nach Ulm. 

Strecke wird techisch nicht zu anspruchsvoll sein, will aber mal was anderes um Ulm herum sehen!

Streckenlänge ca. 65km, Treffpunkt 10:30 Uhr am Wasserrad in Söflingen.

Gruß,
Joshua


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (27. Mai 2012)

ich dreh morgen mal gegen frühen nachmittag die klassische lautertalrunde..


----------



## Michael_H (28. Mai 2012)

Jo_shi schrieb:


> Streckenlänge ca. 65km, Treffpunkt 10:30 Uhr am Wasserrad in Söflingen.



Bin dabei, wenn ich nicht verpenne


----------



## steph4n (28. Mai 2012)

@Jo_shi: möchte mich auch anschließen


----------



## fetzwech (28. Mai 2012)

Hey Bikers : 
hat jemand Interesse an Wasserski- / Wakeboardfahren? Hab am Mittwoch 19-21 Uhr die Gundelfinger Anlage http://www.wasserski-gundelfingen.de gemietet und noch Plätze frei. Kosten je nach Teilnehmerzahl 13-17 plus Leihmaterial.
Wer will gerne per PN...


----------



## Aitschie (28. Mai 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ich dreh morgen mal gegen frühen nachmittag die klassische lautertalrunde..



aber vergess nicht deine Infrarotbrille und deine Helmlicht "so hell wie die Arbeitsscheinwerfer eines großen Traktors" sollte es länger werden. Ach so, und bremsen ist nicht wegen Bodenerosion - dabei aber immer langsam an Wanderern vorbei. 

Sehr lustig finde ich die verschiedenen Disziplinen des MTB-Sports


----------



## Beorn (28. Mai 2012)

Ich muss leider sagen, dass es im Lautertal v.a. einen Trail gibt, da hats irgendwer mit dem Bremsen überhaupt nicht draufgehabt! Das sieht wirklich nicht mehr schön aus.


----------



## pug304 (28. Mai 2012)

ich sehe das so, dass man das "Problem" ist zwei untergeordnete unterteilen muss. Das sind a) die Downhiller, die einen lokalen Spot habel wollen und bislang mangels diesem mehr oder weniger illegal unterwegs sind. Das "Problem" sollte mit finden einer solchen Lokation und zutun der Behörden relativ einfach zu lösen sein. b) sind das die Mountainbiker, die im grossen freien Gelände unterwegs sind. Da gehen die Probleme im Miteinander mit Fussgängern, Jägern etc los. Massives Bremsen, massives Fahren auf sub2m Wegen, massives Fahren in der Nacht sind eben die Punkte die schnell auffallen, ua weil sie gegen Regeln verstossen.

Ich habe den Artikel in der SWP auch gelesen. Da ist bestimmt einiges überzeichnet, aber auch was wahres dran. Udn wie immer gilt auch hier: einige schwarze Schafe schädigen die grosse Menge aufgrund eigensinniger Aktionen.


----------



## Aitschie (28. Mai 2012)

pug304 schrieb:


> ich sehe das so, dass man das "Problem" ist zwei untergeordnete unterteilen muss. Das sind a) die Downhiller, die einen lokalen Spot habel wollen und bislang mangels diesem mehr oder weniger illegal unterwegs sind. Das "Problem" sollte mit finden einer solchen Lokation und zutun der Behörden relativ einfach zu lösen sein. b) sind das die Mountainbiker, die im grossen freien Gelände unterwegs sind. Da gehen die Probleme im Miteinander mit Fussgängern, Jägern etc los. Massives Bremsen, massives Fahren auf sub2m Wegen, massives Fahren in der Nacht sind eben die Punkte die schnell auffallen, ua weil sie gegen Regeln verstossen.
> 
> Ich habe den Artikel in der SWP auch gelesen. Da ist bestimmt einiges überzeichnet, aber auch was wahres dran. Udn wie immer gilt auch hier: einige schwarze Schafe schädigen die grosse Menge aufgrund eigensinniger Aktionen.



Und? Was willst du mit deinem Post sagen?


----------



## Jo_shi (30. Mai 2012)

So sieht er aus der Feldschütz: http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/alb_donau/Der-Feldschuetz-vom-Lautertal;art4299,1468829

Auf der anderen Seit wurde in der SWP auch dieser Artikel meines Arbeitskollegen zu dem Thema veröffentlicht:


----------



## junkyjerk (31. Mai 2012)

btw: nächsten donnerstag, fronleichnam, mal wieder nach bischofsmais? wenns wetter passt natürlich... anfahrt in aller herrgottsfrühe, aber da nur autobahn, sehr entspannt. rückfahrt dann am abend nach schliessung bikepark... ist zwar ne ziemliche gurkerei, aber es lohnt sich, siehe mein video...

update: bei entsprechendem wetter fahren tria-rainer und sein sohn, sowie meine wenigkeit und basti b. aller voraussicht nach nach bischofsmais am donnerstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (31. Mai 2012)

Aitschie schrieb:


> aber vergess nicht deine Infrarotbrille und  deine Helmlicht "


Ich würde da mal etwas weniger von oben herab  kommen. Und ob schon jemand mit einer Infrarotbrille durch den Wald  geheizt ist, wisst ihr vielleicht gar nicht. Oder seid ihr die einzigen  Biker, die da fahren? Die Nightrides sind halt sehr grenzwertig.



> Sehr lustig finde ich die verschiedenen Disziplinen des MTB-Sports


Klar, wenn du die gleichen Disziplinen mit weniger Worten besser beschreiben kannst, gebe ich dir einen aus. 
Ich verstehe ja, dass diese Artikel nerven. Aber genervt tun ist im Augenblick nicht angebracht.




Jo_shi schrieb:


> So sieht er aus der Feldschütz: http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/alb_do...rt4299,1468829


Ja und?
Ich habe ihn als umgänglichen Menschen kennen gelernt, der durchaus nicht gegen Biker eingestellt ist. Muss man ihn sich auch noch zum Feind machen? 
Vielleicht braucht man ihn noch gegen die Jäger-Lobby?

Ich fände es  viel besser, mal Gedanken und Vorschläge zu sammeln, welche Trails erlaubt sein sollten und wo man vielleicht einen neuen anlegen könnte. Ich habe da den Westrand des Steinbruchs unterhalb von Weidach im Auge. Die Vegetation ist noch recht niedrig, der Hang nach Süden gerichtet, also schnell trocknend, und es könnte auch eine Möglichkeit geben, eine (abzweigende) DH-lastige Streckenführung im Randbereich des Steinbruchs zu finden.
Diese Pläne müssen stehen, lange bevor das alles wieder in den Naturschutz überführt werden soll. 
Denkt mal drüber nach.

Paul


----------



## Beorn (31. Mai 2012)

Naja, es hört sich nur schon sehr seltsam an, was den werten Herren so alles im Wald begegnete. Und mit IR Brille sieht man erstmal nix, außer man hat dann ne starke IR Lampe am Helm. Auch Restlichtverstärker in einer Qualität, um damit evtl. was sehen zu können gibts nicht bei Conrad und nicht für kleines Geld.

Es kommt einfach in den Artikeln immer nur dasselbe: Tut dies nicht, tut jenes nicht. Gemischt mit den alten Vorurteilen, die schon seit den 1990ern existieren und sehr schnell widerlegt wurden (Erosion etc., wenn man nicht blockiert).

Ich würd mich freun mich mal mit dem Feldschütz (was eine alte depperte Bezeichnung) zu unterhalten, der ist sicher nicht der Schlimme hinter der Sache.

Meinst du den Steinbruch Blaustein Herrlingen oder den Herrlingen Weidach? Denn Letzterer hat als Westrand die Straße im Lautertal. Man könnte auch überlegen, ob einfach im parallelen Kiesental, welches ja nicht den hohen Schutzstatus hat, Strecken möglich sind.

Was nur vielleicht viele ernüchtert ist, dass wie auch schon mit der Böfinger Halde erstmal ein negatives Trara gemacht wird, dann versucht wird ein Kompromiss zu finden und am Ende die Sache ewig dauert bis was dabei rauskommt, wenn es nicht unterwegs sowieso im karstigen Boden versickert.

Wenn man sich mal wo sieht, ich bin der mit dem blauen Lenker.


----------



## RandyAndy (1. Juni 2012)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke das war nicht als "Hassaufrauf" gemeint, zumindest habe ich das selbst nicht so verstanden. 

Das Thema "Biken im Wald" beschäftigt mich auch schon länger und ich habe für mich den Konsens gefunden, dass ich zwar gerne im Wald fahre, aber nicht unbedingt durch's Naturschutzgebiet scheppern muss von dem ich weiß, dass es "bewacht" und/oder gut besucht ist.

Ich bin der Meinung  sofern niemand im Wald (vor allem NSG, wie bescheuert ist das denn???) rumgräbt und Sprünge, etc. baut, schadet ein Mountainbiker dem zarten Waldboden auch nicht viel mehr als ein mit grobem Schuhwerk und Walkingstöcken bewehrter Wanderer der seinen Hund von der Leine lässt (trifft man überraschend oft an). 

Jedenfalls hoffe ich, dass der DAV und andere Interessensverteter der Biker sich mit den Gemeinden, Forstämtern, etc. vernünftig einigen können. Aber wie man ja beim Thema Klettern im Blautal gesehen hat, geht das leider nicht von heute auf morgen.

Wenn jeder hier die bekannten Brennpunkte meidet, zumindest bis das Thema etwas abgekühlt ist, wirft das vielleicht ein etwas positiveres Licht auf uns Mountainbiker. 
Aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, sind ja mehrheitlich erwachsen hier.


----------



## Beorn (1. Juni 2012)

Morgen früh oder wieder ab Dienstag Alternativen im Paralleltal/-tälern suchen gehn? Wer kennt was und kommt mit?


----------



## Jo_shi (1. Juni 2012)

@OldiePaul.
Wollte mit dem verlinkten Artikel nur die Möglichkeit geben, dass ihn alle mal gesehen haben, sollte in keinster Weise eine Wertung sein.
----

Ideen scheint es ja zur Zeit viele zu geben und auch jeder hat seine Vorstellungen, aber so lange nicht an einem Strang gezogen wird (Verein oder IG der DIMB), kann sich auch nicht wirklich etwas ändern.

Die IG ist angefragt nur werden hierzu wirklich ein paar mehr Leute wie zwei benötigt um das Ding ins rollen zu bringen, vor allem auch ein paar Leuten mit persönlichem Einsatzwillen.

Hier im Forum ist zudem nur ein kleiner Teil der Mountainbiker vetreten, wie soll man die anderen erreichen? 

Ich habe mittlerweile auch ein Problem im Lautertal zu fahren wenn ich sehe wie sich dort die Wege in den letzten zwei Jahren entwickelt haben und dort teilweise Gruppen von 20 Leuten anzutreffen sind, geht das für mich definitiv zu weit. Man kann nämlich von einer Ausweisung eines Naturschutzgebietes halten was man will, aber das die Landschaft und Artenvielfalt im Lautertal eine besondere ist, lässt sich nicht bestreiten und diese möchte ich unabhängig ob von Wanderern oder Mountainbikern nicht gefährdet wissen.


----------



## RandyAndy (1. Juni 2012)

Jo_shi schrieb:


> ...
> Ideen scheint es ja zur Zeit viele zu geben und auch jeder hat seine Vorstellungen, aber so lange nicht an einem Strang gezogen wird (Verein oder IG der DIMB), kann sich auch nicht wirklich etwas ändern.
> 
> Die IG ist angefragt nur werden hierzu wirklich ein paar mehr Leute wie zwei benötigt um das Ding ins rollen zu bringen, vor allem auch ein paar Leuten mit persönlichem Einsatzwillen.
> ...



Gibt's da ein Projekt in Richtung DIMB? Also gibt's schon Leute die da was ankurbeln? Würd mich mal interessieren. Würde mich da evtl. einbringen.


@Beorn:
Muss mal schaun wie schnell ich's schaffe Werkzeug aufzutreiben um meine krumm eingeschlagene Kralle rauszukriegen... 
Werd morgen Vormittag nochmal hier reinschaun, dann würd ich mitfahrn.


----------



## Jo_shi (1. Juni 2012)

Ich sag mal so, es gibt die Anfrage beim DIMB von mir und Philipp und eine entsprechende Antwort vom DIMB. In der Antwort geht es vor allem um gemachte Erfahrungen mit Vereinsführung und da hapert es ein wenig und um die Personenzahl der Engagierenden. Außerdem die Frage nach einer Ausbildung zum Trailscout die noch nicht vorliegt.

Wenn man sich dass also vornimmt, muss einem auch klar sein, dass das mit persönlichem Einsatz verbunden ist. Auch der finanzielle Aspekt darf nicht vergessen werden, denn eine Mitgliedschaft bedeutet Beiträge zahlen. Man darf dabei aber auch die mögliche Perspektive nicht vergessen, denn schließlich geht es ja darum die Verträglichkeit von Mountainbikern, Wanderen, Jägern und Forstverwaltung zu verbessern und evtl. ein Wegenetz zu etablieren.

Wichtig ist dann einfach noch, dass man möglichst viele Leute aus den verschiedenen Disziplinen Downhill, Enduro, Freeride und Tourenfahrern mit im Boot hat, um nicht am Ende mit zu geringer Akzeptanz da zu stehen.

Ich habe jetzt schon von einigen PM's bekommen mit der Bereitschaft mitzuwirken. Wer sich das ebenfalls vorstellen kann, soll mir bitte auch eine kurze PM schicken. Die weitere Diskussion und Planung würde ich dann aber aus diesem Thread auslagern bzw. geeignete Tools verwenden, die das Projekt IG der DIMB oder Verein händeln.


----------



## Beorn (1. Juni 2012)

@RandyAndy: Gewindestange durch und nach unten rausprügeln (natürlich mit Gefühl und nem Holzhammer). Dann gerade wieder von neuem oben rein.


----------



## RandyAndy (1. Juni 2012)

Das ist die Methode die ich eigentlich erst dann machen wollte, wenn ich keine Bohrmaschine mit Metallbohrern auftreiben kann.
(Der schöne Gabelschaft )

Naja, ich wollte halt schnell fertig sein, und schon war's krumm ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (1. Juni 2012)

Die Kratzer sind doch nur innen, da siehts keiner.

Schnelle schnell dauert halt doch doppelt so lang....


----------



## fetzwech (1. Juni 2012)

Hat sonst noch jdm Bock auf Hindelanger Bikepark morgen?


----------



## Aitschie (1. Juni 2012)

Am Donnerstag ist Fronleichnam: Wer will mit nach Bad Urach? Ich würde gegen 9:30 starten wollen und dann bis ca. 17:00 fahren. Bergauf gemütlich, bergab je nach Trail


----------



## bax75 (1. Juni 2012)

Würde morgen auch gern aufs Bike! Lass uns doch nach Blaubeuren fahren.
Wann wolltet ihr los?


----------



## Beorn (1. Juni 2012)

Ich kann nur morgens (bis 12), würde also um 9 am Römerplatz ein paar Minuten rumhängen und mal schaun wer aufkreuzt.


----------



## bax75 (2. Juni 2012)

9Uhr schaff ich nicht. 
Ich geh dann später ein bischen Gassi.

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. Juni 2012)

Beorn schrieb:


> Ich würd mich freun mich mal mit dem Feldschütz (was eine alte depperte Bezeichnung) zu unterhalten, der ist sicher nicht der Schlimme hinter der Sache.


Nein gewiss nicht. 



> Meinst du den Steinbruch Blaustein Herrlingen oder den Herrlingen Weidach? Denn Letzterer hat als Westrand die Straße im Lautertal.


Ja, und ich meine das Stangengehölz im Nordwesten den Hang hoch. Laut der Karte zum Naturschutzgebiet "4.262 Kleines Lautertal" gehört dieser Teil nicht dazu.



> Man könnte auch überlegen, ob einfach im parallelen Kiesental, welches ja nicht den hohen Schutzstatus hat, Strecken möglich sind.


Die Strecken im Kiesental sind gut für Anfänger. Die meisten Abfahrten haben nur eine schwierigere Stelle. Allerdings fehlen schönen Kehren.
Aber auch hier sollte man sich mit den Verantwortlichen einigen.



RandyAndy schrieb:


> Das Thema "Biken im Wald" beschäftigt mich auch schon länger und ich  habe für mich den Konsens gefunden, dass ich zwar gerne im Wald fahre,  aber nicht unbedingt durch's Naturschutzgebiet scheppern muss von dem  ich weiß, dass es "bewacht" und/oder gut besucht ist.


Das eigentliche Problem ist in meinen Augen nicht der Status Naturschutzgebiet, sondern der Mangel an ausgewiesenen Trails. Übrigens gehört der erste Trail auf dem Nordhang von Oberherrlingen hinunter nicht zum Naturschutzgebiet.

Wären die paar Trails direkt nach Lautern runter erlaubt, dann wären alle glücklich und kaum jemand käme auf die Idee noch nach anderen Trails zu suchen. Das Scouting ist doch der Anlass immer nochmal woanders runter zu fahren. Der Standort der Türkenbundlilie (swp-Artikel) z.B. ist ein alter,  auf allen Karten verzeichneter unnützer Weg, den kein Biker ein zweites Mal nimmt. Wahrscheinlich wird er nur von  Naturschützern begangen, um den Standort kontrollieren. In  Hohenstein wachsen die Pflanzen prächtig auf der Abraumhalde.
Die Trails nach Lautern hinunter sind die seit Jahrhunderten begangenen Kirchwege, als nur Lautern eine Kirche hatte, und die Leute von Wippingen und Bermaringen dorthin laufen mussten.

Was natürlich richtig Ärger macht, ist die diagonale Durchquerung einer Waldwiese, um auf den "Sprungtrail" zu gelangen. Hier kann man sehr gut am Waldrand entlang fahren.
Den Kicker dort habe ich nie kritisch gesehen. In diesem Teil ist der Waldboden fast unbewachsen. Das ist eine der vielen Bewuchsformen auf diesen Hängen.

Naja, schaun wir mal.

Paul


----------



## DJT (2. Juni 2012)

Wer hat Morgen Lust auf ne kleine Geislingenrunde?
Start 10.30 am Parkplatz


----------



## tengelmann (3. Juni 2012)

ist zwar sehr spontan, aber will jemand heute mit nach Heidenheim zum Bikepark?
ich wollte gegen 11:30 losfahren. bei mir passt auch noch ein bike ins Auto!


----------



## dechfrax (5. Juni 2012)

Moin,

ich gehe dieses Jahr den Grand-Raid-Cristalp an, Termin ist der 18.08. und kümmere mich jetzt um eine Unterkunft. Mag noch jemand mitkommen?

Grüße
Andi


----------



## Jo_shi (5. Juni 2012)

Oh man, ja ich würde mal wieder so gerne, mittlerweile 11 Jahre her, dass ich die lange Strecke gefahren bin. 

Leider dieses Jahr nicht, ist aber ein Projekt was ich auch nochmal gefahren sein will. Die Stimmung ist einfach gigantisch und von der Strecke ist das Ding einfach nur geil.


----------



## Beorn (5. Juni 2012)

Das ist nicht meine Leistungsliga, wenn ich die Streckenprofile nur anschau werden meine Beine müde! Die kleinste Runde könnte ich evtl. mit ein wenig Training durchhalten (durchhalten, nicht im Zeilimit bleiben), der Rest sind eher Mehrtagestouren 

Ich glaubich überleg mir das genau, mit wem ich mal um Ulm rum mitfahr!


----------



## dechfrax (5. Juni 2012)

Beorn schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich überleg mir das genau, mit wem ich mal um Ulm rum mitfahr!


Gutes Stichwort: Donnerstag ist Bad Urach angesagt. Start ist 10:00 dort, bzw. gegen 9:00 in Ulm. Wenn jemand zusteigen möchte, bitte PM.


----------



## Michael_H (5. Juni 2012)

medc17 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich gehe dieses Jahr den Grand-Raid-Cristalp an, Termin ist der 18.08. und kümmere mich jetzt um eine Unterkunft. Mag noch jemand mitkommen?



Sieht sehr nett aus, aber die Schweizer haben auch ordentliche Preise. Ich werde mich im August erst mal beim Ischgl Ironbike versuchen, da sind die Preise etwas humaner.


----------



## bax75 (6. Juni 2012)

medc17 schrieb:


> Donnerstag ist Bad Urach angesagt. Start ist 10:00 dort, bzw. gegen 9:00 in Ulm.



Ich bin dabei! Könnte auch fahren und noch ein paar Leute mitnehmen


----------



## junkyjerk (10. Juni 2012)

momentane wetterprognosen für nächstes wochenende sind gut. also ab nach bischofsmais...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mic_ha (10. Juni 2012)

Hallo Zusammen !
will mich hier nciht direkt einmischen und bin auch nciht sicher ob ich hier im richtig Threat bin.

Ich bin ab dem 02.07 für 2 Monate zu einem Praktikum in Ulm und würde gern mal wissen ob es eine Art MTB-Gruppe gibt die sicher öfter mal trifft um zu fahren.

XC, Allmountain - nicht zu Tourenlastig wäre wünschenswert 

Danke und Grüße nach Ulm + Umgebung


----------



## Mani2 (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wie lange ist Euer letzter Erste Hilfe Kurs her?
Seit ihr in der Lage einen verunglückten Kumpel entsprechend zu versorgen? Wie ist das im Alpinen Gelände?

Wie wäre es mit einem Erste Hilfe Kurs mit Schwerpunkt Outdoor und Sportgruppen?
Bin hierzu gerade im Kontakt mit dem DRK Ulm. Die Fachreferentin Erste Hilfe könnte sich vorstellen einen derartigen Kurs anzubieten (Erste Hilfe Sportgruppen erweitert um Outdoorschwerpunkte). 
Eine Einzelveranstaltung geht ab 10 Personen (8Doppelstunden / Kostenfaktor 45 Euro).

Wer hat Interesse? einfach PM schicken

Grüße Mani2


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Juni 2012)

bisher 8 mann in bischofsmais... geilomat...


----------



## fetzwech (12. Juni 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> bisher 8 mann in bischofsmais... geilomat...


davon 2 ohne Pillermann?


----------



## enforce (12. Juni 2012)

fail! und das vom Deutschlehrer


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Juni 2012)

ihr dukaten********r... na gut, dann eben 6mann und 2frauen... besser?


----------



## Chris_360 (12. Juni 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ihr dukaten********r... na gut, dann eben 6mann und 2frauen... besser?



Wann fahrt ihr? Sa + so oder nur ein tag und dann wann?


----------



## enforce (12. Juni 2012)

@chris: sowohl als auch. Icke fahre bereits Sa früh und dann 2 komplette Tage, JJ erst am Nachmittag. Willst'e noch mit?


----------



## Chris_360 (13. Juni 2012)

Lust hätte ich schon, aber ich kann nur sonntag. Dann werde ich wohl nach steinach oder osternohe fahren. B-mais ist am weitesten weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider84 (14. Juni 2012)

hallo zusammen,

wollt gerade fragen ob jemand lust hat am Sa. od. So. in Bikepark zu fahren.
Wie ich sehe ist hier schon alles am laufen, klasse.

@ junkyjerk/enforce:
Wo trefft ihr euch?
Wo übernachtet ihr?

@chris:
wie siehts bei dir aus?

grüße


----------



## dechfrax (14. Juni 2012)

Ich dreh am So mal wieder eine längere Runde um Bad Urach. Falls noch jemand mikommen möchte: ich hätte noch Platz im Auto.


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Juni 2012)

@freerider84: treffen tun wir uns auf dem parkplatz unten am bikepark. enforce fährt schon morgens hin, ich fahre erst nachmittags nach. wir campen dann auf dem parkplatz.


----------



## wiede71 (14. Juni 2012)

Hallo!

Ich habe die ganzen Diskusionen die letzten Wochen auch verfolgt.
Das mit der Böfinger Halde hat meiner Meinung nach zwei Seiten.

Da sollten wir als Biker aber nicht gleich immer Kontra geben, sondern mit der Gegenpartei in Ruhe reden.

Das so was nicht von heute auf morgen geht, sollte auch klar sein.

Aber wenn die " Viel-Federweg-Fraktion " nur Ihre eigenen Meinungen durchsetzen will, kann und wir man da keine Lösung finden.


Und was das biken bei Nacht betrifft ( nicht nur im Lautertal ) da MÜSSEN sich alle Biker fragen, ob das überhaupt sein muß.

Wenn jemand das ganze Jahr über mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit fährt und dabei ab und zu ein kleines Waldstück durchqueren muß, ist das absolut kein Problem.

Ich habe in meinem Bekanntenkreis einige Leute, die auch eine Jagt gepachtet haben.
Mit denen habe ich mich schon oft über genau dieses Thema unterhalten.
Die meinten ganz klar, das bei solchen Aktionen das Wild dermaßen gestört wird, das selbst die Alten Ihre neugeborenen liegen lassen und kilometreweise davon rennen.

Aber solche Dinge will die heutige " Spaß-Gesellschaft " nicht hören



Aber wenn ganze Gruppen von Bikern mit abnormal hellen Strahlern nachts stundenweise über sowieso schon verbotene Wege durch den Wald donnern, dann muß ich mich schon fragen ob das sein muß.

Ich bin selbst Biker und fahre auch auf den " verbotenen " Wanderwegen, egal ob auf der Alb oder in Geislingen.
Nur meide ich mitlerweile sogar das Wochenende. Weil es absolut nichts bringt, da am Sonntag seine Runden zu drehen.


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Juni 2012)

was soll man da noch zu sagen:

anscheinend hast du einen derart guten job und kannst unter der woche schon nachmittags biken gehen und musst dazu nicht, wie viele hier, die länger arbeiten müssen/ dürfen, dazu in die abendstunden ausweichen oder die wochenenden nutzen.

die ganze diskussion ist sowieso sinnlos, weil die 2m-regel sinnlos ist.

also hört auf zu labern und geht biken.... langsam nervts... in der böfinger halde wird übrigens (legal) gebaut am neuen trail...


----------



## wiede71 (14. Juni 2012)

Jedenfalls hab ich keinen so guten Job, das ich alle paar Wochen nach Finale Ligure fahren kann, und das wegen nicht mal einer Woche.

Ich glaub nicht, das jeder von Euch bis neun oder zehn Uhr abends arbeiten muß.
Wenn man im Forum ab und an reinschaut heist es sehr oft-----wer hat morgen früh lust oder wer kann morgen um 13 Uhr mit ins Lautertal----komm such bitte keine Ausreden.

Ich muß auch oft länger arbeiten, aber dann muß ich deshalb nicht nachts mit Suchscheinwerfer auf Wanderweger herumfahren.
Dann fahr ich halt auserhalb vom Wald.

Das ist leider immer so. Wenn man in solchen Diskusionen ein klein wenig kritisiert, wird man gleich angegriffen.
Du bist in keinster Weise Kritikfähig.

Aber was solls, fahrt nur schön weiter nachts im Wald herum.

-----------Wenige machen viel kaputt---------


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fr-andi (14. Juni 2012)

Hoy
Zu dem Thema "Wildwechsel bzw. Wild aufscheuchen" muss ich echt zustimmen. Das kann einem jeder Förster/Jäger bestätigen-hab mich schon öfters genervt darauf hinweisen lassen-nichtmal nur nachts, auch i.d.Dämmerung, und mittlerweile bin ich mir bewusst, das da was dran ist. Seither versuche ich dies immerhin zu reduzieren, und  wenn es schon mit der fetten 2000-Lumen-Funzel ist, schon bisserl schlechtem Gewissen.
Ansonsten lasse ich mich nicht von Pseudo-Naturschützern oder Hobby-Förstern ins Biken/bauen reinreden..leider-dann lieber die meisten WE´s im Ausland biken und die Umweltbilanz versauen
Grüssle!


----------



## Beorn (14. Juni 2012)

Nu ja, was Försters und Jägers und die strengen Naturverbieter immer vergessen: Es gibt in Deutschland praktisch keinen nennenswerten natürlichen Flächen mehr, auch der Wald in Naturschutzgebieten ist Kulturland und schon immer vom Menschen genutzt und umgestaltet worden. Sonst würde es noch wie zu Varus Zeiten aussehn in Germanien


----------



## Freerider84 (14. Juni 2012)

Hi,
würde evtl. mitkommen.
Hast du dich schon entschieden?
Hättest du noch Platz fürn Bike+Biker?
Grüße


----------



## fr-andi (14. Juni 2012)

Freerider84 schrieb:


> Hi,
> würde evtl. mitkommen.
> Hast du dich schon entschieden?
> Hättest du noch Platz fürn Bike+Biker?
> Grüße



Schladming?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute,



wiede71 schrieb:


> Ich habe in meinem Bekanntenkreis einige Leute, die auch eine Jagt gepachtet haben.
> Mit denen habe ich mich schon oft über genau dieses Thema unterhalten.
> Die meinten ganz klar, das bei solchen Aktionen das Wild dermaßen gestört wird, das selbst die Alten Ihre neugeborenen liegen lassen und kilometreweise davon rennen.


Ja so erzählen die Jäger, die ja heftig Eigeninteressen ihres Hobbys vertreten.
Nightrides finden in der dunklen Jahreszeit statt. Die Jungtiere sind schon recht groß, ernähren sich selbst. Die werden nicht liegen gelassen, die fliehen mit. Und das Problem ist der Energieverlust im Winter, wenn die Jäger nicht füttern. 
Die liegenden Kitze sind ab Mitte Mai zu finden und dann garantiert nicht an einem der talführenden Trails im dunklen Wald sondern in den Feldern am Trauf.
Aber die Jäger erzählen auch, dass Tiere sich durch (ihre) Autos überhaupt nicht stören lassen. Sie wollen aber partout nicht glauben, dass sie sich bei Bikern genauso verhalten.

Natürlich hängt fast alles, was uns ärgert, an der zwei Meter Regel. Ich habe heute wieder einmal einen Weg gefunden, dick in der Karte verzeichnet, schön breit am Anfang mit Fahrspuren. Dann geht er in einen Single-Trail über. Ganz oben wird er wieder breit  mit Fahrspuren.
Im Zwischenteil ist die eine Spur einfach zugewachsen, weil diese alte Steige nach einem Straßenneubau nicht mehr genutzt wird. Und so sieht man sehr schön, dass Biker nur eine schmale Spur benötigen und nichts drumherum kaputt machen. Die Natur holt sich ungenutzte Spuren zurück. Warum zum Teufel soll man Wege unbedingt breiter machen als nötig?
Die gewichtige juristische Frage bleibt natürlich, durfte ich auf dem Zwischenstück auf dem Bike bleiben oder nicht? Ich werde heute schlecht schlafen!

@ Junkyjerk
Nur durch Biken wird man die Regel nicht außer Kraft setzen können. Man muss schon ab und zu Entscheidungsträger solange nerven, bis sie anfangen zu denken.

Paul


----------



## Jo_shi (15. Juni 2012)

Falls morgen (16.06.) noch jemand in Ulm ist und Lust auf eine Tour hat, kann sich um 10:30 Uhr am Wasserrad in Söflingen einfinden. Das ganze wird nicht länger als 16:00 Uhr dauern. 

Wo es hingehen soll kann zusammen entschieden werden!


----------



## junkyjerk (15. Juni 2012)

wiede71 schrieb:


> Jedenfalls hab ich keinen so guten Job, das ich alle paar Wochen nach Finale Ligure fahren kann, und das wegen nicht mal einer Woche.



wie ich meinen urlaub verbringe, lass mal meine sorge sein, das hat ja nix mit der diskussion an sich zu tun.



wiede71 schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht, das jeder von Euch bis neun oder zehn Uhr abends arbeiten muß.
> Wenn man im Forum ab und an reinschaut heist es sehr oft-----wer hat morgen früh lust oder wer kann morgen um 13 Uhr mit ins Lautertal----komm such bitte keine Ausreden.


schonmal dran gedacht, dass es auch studenten und urlauber gibt? ich jedenfalls komme i.d.r. nicht vor 18uhr aus dem büro..



wiede71 schrieb:


> Ich muß auch oft länger arbeiten, aber dann muß ich deshalb nicht nachts mit Suchscheinwerfer auf Wanderweger herumfahren.
> Dann fahr ich halt auserhalb vom Wald.


keiner von den hier anwesenden fährt im moment nachts durch den wald, ich weiss nicht, was diese unterstellungen sollen? nightrides finden, wenn überhaupt, im winter statt, aufgrund der früher eintretenden dunkelheit.



wiede71 schrieb:


> Das ist leider immer so. Wenn man in solchen Diskusionen ein klein wenig kritisiert, wird man gleich angegriffen.
> Du bist in keinster Weise Kritikfähig.
> 
> Aber was solls, fahrt nur schön weiter nachts im Wald herum.
> ...


wie kritikfähig ich bin möchtest du mir sagen? ich lach mich tot, kennst du mich überhaupt? ich unterstelle dir doch auch nicht irgendwelche charaktereigenschaften. gerne klären wir diese angelegenheit in einem persönlichen gespräch.


----------



## Freerider84 (15. Juni 2012)

fr-andi schrieb:


> Schladming?



Ist verdammt weit für 1 Tag.
Fahre nun am sonntag nach Bad Wildbad.


----------



## Freerider84 (15. Juni 2012)

Jo_shi schrieb:


> Falls morgen (16.06.) noch jemand in Ulm ist und Lust auf eine Tour hat, kann sich um 10:30 Uhr am Wasserrad in Söflingen einfinden. Das ganze wird nicht länger als 16:00 Uhr dauern.
> 
> Wo es hingehen soll kann zusammen entschieden werden!



Klingt ganz gut, hab auch vor ne runde zu drehen.
Welchen Umfang soll die Runde haben?
(ich mach am sonntag nach wildbad in park)


----------



## Freerider84 (15. Juni 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @freerider84: treffen tun wir uns auf dem parkplatz unten am bikepark. enforce fährt schon morgens hin, ich fahre erst nachmittags nach. wir campen dann auf dem parkplatz.



klingt gut, ich mach jetzt mit nem kollegen nach wildbad.
vielleicht klappts beim nächsten mal.
euch viel spaß schon mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jo_shi (15. Juni 2012)

Also 50km werdens schon werden. Ich würde gern ein paar Trails in Blaubeuren fahren.

Gesendet von meinem Sony Ray mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## HypnoKröte (15. Juni 2012)

Jungs braucht jmd einen Control Trail Sl Carbon LRS? 
Er ist neu und ungefahren. Der perfekte Mix aus Leichtbau Haltbarkeit und Performance.


----------



## Freerider84 (15. Juni 2012)

Jo_shi schrieb:


> Also 50km werdens schon werden. Ich würde gern ein paar Trails in Blaubeuren fahren.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Sony Ray mit Tapatalk 2



Ok, klingt gut.
Mal sehen ob ich es schaffe, muss noch was umbauen.
wenn ja bin ich am wasserrad.


----------



## Michael_H (15. Juni 2012)

Jo_shi schrieb:


> Falls morgen (16.06.) noch jemand in Ulm ist und Lust auf eine Tour hat, kann sich um 10:30 Uhr am Wasserrad in Söflingen einfinden. Das ganze wird nicht länger als 16:00 Uhr dauern.




Bin dabei.


----------



## axx (16. Juni 2012)

medc17 schrieb:


> Ich dreh am So mal wieder eine längere Runde um Bad Urach.



Wir starten um 915 hier, und um 1000 in Urach.


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Juni 2012)

hd gucken gelle?


----------



## wurmspecht (20. Juni 2012)

Wow, die Filmchen sind klasse, Ihr schrubbt jetzt wohl alle Bikeparks durch, hm?


----------



## Badman009 (21. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute!

Habe mich hier angemeldet um Gleichgesinnte kennen zu lernen, die an den Wochenenden gerne mal eine größere Tour fahren oder an CC Rennen teilnehmen. Ersatzweise drehe ich auch sehr gerne mal ne Runde auf dem Rennrad, aber dazu bin ich wohl hier auf der falschen Seite.

Habe mein MTB in ca. 3 Wochen zurück, bis dahin steht mir nur das RR zur Verfügung, vielleicht ergibt sich bis dahin ja mal was. Komme übrigens aus Merklingen...

Kann miR noch jemand von euch sagen, ob dieses Jahr noch das ein oder andere CC Rennen in der näheren Umgebung statt findet? 

Danke vorab schonmal für eure zahlreichen Antworten!

Grüße Badman


----------



## fetzwech (21. Juni 2012)

so falsch ist RR nicht, gibt ein paar die den AlbExtrem mitfahren. Dieses WE ist www.trailtrophy.eu in Latsch angesagt, in Albstadt ist bald Bikemarathon. Wenn du es hart willst: http://www.trans-schwarzwald.com/ Und auch immer sehr witzig: http://www.mtb-blaubeuren.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Badman009 (21. Juni 2012)

Alb Extrem habe ich die Anmeldung verpasst,  in Albstadt stehe ich auf der Warteliste. Hoffe ich bekomme noch eine Zusage.


----------



## dechfrax (22. Juni 2012)

Bei der Alb-Extrem kann man sich auf eine Nachrückeliste setzen lassen. Bei dem riesigen Starterfeld gibt es immer genug Absagen, so das die Nachrücker auch noch zum Zuge gekommen.

In Daugendorf bei Schussenried gibt's noch den Engel-Cup. Irgendwo (beim BDR?) findest Du auch einen Veranstaltungskalender mit allen Events.


----------



## enforce (22. Juni 2012)

Beim Alb Extrem habe ich mir gestern über das Gästebuch noch einen Startplatz organisiert.


----------



## dechfrax (22. Juni 2012)

enforce schrieb:


> Beim Alb Extrem habe ich mir gestern über das Gästebuch noch einen Startplatz organisiert.


Genial, dann seh ich Dich ja wieder an mir vorbeifliegen!


----------



## Pablo P. (23. Juni 2012)

@Badman: eine Riesengaudi ist der Sauheld Cup in Mehrstetten, ein 2 h Staffelrennen für 2er Teams: http://www.wsv-mehrstetten.de/Bike_Team/SauHeld-Cup.html

Video von einer Runde letztes Jahr, gefahren von yours truly, Pablo P. himself... 



Dann gibt's noch die Alb-Gold Trophy im Oktober, das bereits erwähnte 6h Rennen in Blaubeuren und den Engel-Cup in Daugendorf, als Saisonabschluss. Alles andere ist dann schon etwas weiter weg...


----------



## Aitschie (23. Juni 2012)

Pablo P. schrieb:


> @Badman: eine Riesengaudi ist der Sauheld Cup in Mehrstetten, ein 2 h Staffelrennen für 2er Teams: http://www.wsv-mehrstetten.de/Bike_Team/SauHeld-Cup.html



Den hab ich mir ja auch überlegt zu Fahren (so als Erinnerung an meine alten Rennzeiten), leider liegt der aber an einem Wochenende, wo ich ins Allgäu fahre... 
Aber so XC-Zeitrennen über 2-,3- oder 6h finde ich als Teamrennen und mit spaß sehr genial, wenn da jemand Mitfahrer braucht, ich bin zu haben  (und glaub auch gar nicht mal so langsam, wobei derzeit...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Badman009 (23. Juni 2012)

Habe mir gerade noch ein Ticket für die Alb extrem ergattert, werde mich mal an der mittleren Strecke versuchen! 

@Aitschie

Also ich hätte gegen solch ein Rennen auch nichts einzuwenden.
Um den Sieg würden wir wahrscheinlich eher nicht fahren, aber eine gute Mittelfeldplatzierung ist in jedem Fall drin..

Wie siehts aus??


----------



## Pablo P. (23. Juni 2012)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Den hab ich mir ja auch überlegt zu Fahren (so als Erinnerung an meine alten Rennzeiten), leider liegt der aber an einem Wochenende, wo ich ins Allgäu fahre...
> Aber so XC-Zeitrennen über 2-,3- oder 6h finde ich als Teamrennen und mit spaß sehr genial, wenn da jemand Mitfahrer braucht, ich bin zu haben  (und glaub auch gar nicht mal so langsam, wobei derzeit...)



Das geilste Teamrennen war für mich auf jeden Fall die Kult Bike Night bei Geislingen, inkl. 2h Nachtfahrt, 30-35 cm "Drops", Sanddurchfahrten, Kompressionen und den besten Moderatoren ever... Schade, dass es das nicht mehr gibt.

Der Sauheldcup ist übrigens an einem Freitag Abend, also noch genug Zeit um Samstag und Sonntag Rekom Einheiten im Allgäu hinzulegen...


----------



## Tria-Rainer (23. Juni 2012)

Pablo P. schrieb:


> Das geilste Teamrennen war für mich auf jeden Fall die Kult Bike Night bei Geislingen, inkl. 2h Nachtfahrt, 30-35 cm "Drops", Sanddurchfahrten, Kompressionen und den besten Moderatoren ever... Schade, dass es das nicht mehr gibt.
> 
> stimmt die Bike Night war ein geiler Event, hab die Orga angeschrieben und nachgefragt, wenns klappt und ein Sponsor an Land gezogen wird, gibts  2013 die Bike Night wieder


----------



## Pablo P. (24. Juni 2012)

Das wäre der Hammer... auf normale Marathons habe ich gar keine rechte Lust mehr, aber dieses Staffelding taugt mir irgendwie. Und wenn irgendwann mal das richtige Rad dafür im Stall steht auch ein schönes Enduro-Rennen.


----------



## Aitschie (24. Juni 2012)

Badman009 schrieb:


> @Aitschie
> 
> Also ich hätte gegen solch ein Rennen auch nichts einzuwenden.
> Um den Sieg würden wir wahrscheinlich eher nicht fahren, aber eine gute Mittelfeldplatzierung ist in jedem Fall drin..
> ...



Wir haben am Wochenende mal unsere Terminkalender angeschaut. Wenn ich den falschen Termin im Kopf hab, ist jede Aussage nonsense - ums kurz zu machen: Claudi kommt am Sauheld-Wochenende nach Mössingen, d.h. gegen einen Start steht nichts im Weg. Ich bin dabei! Näheres per PN...



Pablo P. schrieb:


> Das geilste Teamrennen war für mich auf jeden Fall die Kult Bike Night bei Geislingen, inkl. 2h Nachtfahrt, 30-35 cm "Drops", Sanddurchfahrten, Kompressionen und den besten Moderatoren ever... Schade, dass es das nicht mehr gibt.



Stimmt, das kann ich so komplett unterschreiben. War mein Lieblingsrennen und ein super Rennsaisonabschluss, weil es Spaß, Teamrennen, gute Konkurrenz und eine sehr gelungene Strecke perfekt kombiniert hat.
Findet das Event 2013 wieder statt, so melde ich mich bereits jetzt verbindlich an.


----------



## Beorn (26. Juni 2012)

Morgen früh early delivery, fahr um acht-halb neune am Syrlin Haus los. Übern HW2 nach Blaubeuren. Kommt wer mit?


----------



## wildermarkus (29. Juni 2012)

10 Jahre Bikepark

Offen bis um Mitternacht

http://www.hsb1846.de/radsport/bikepark-hochberg/termine.html


----------



## rmvertex (2. Juli 2012)

Unterstützung für die Hessen:

http://openpetition.de/petition/onl...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern


----------



## Beorn (2. Juli 2012)

Unterschreiben und am Do mit mir früh (acht halb neun) ne Runde nach Blaubeuren fahrn!


----------



## Aitschie (2. Juli 2012)

In den News gibts auch nen bereits jetzt längeren Thread zu dem neu geplanten Gesetz aus Hessen -  aus 2m mach 3m-Regelung (ums mal verkürzt auszudrücken). Richtet sich btw auch gegen Reiter etc. 

Langsam haben unsere Herren Staatsbediensteten doch alle einen an der Waffel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (3. Juli 2012)

Die nehmen exponentiell Fahrt auf!

Wer kommt am Do mit?


----------



## Pablo P. (3. Juli 2012)

So gesehen fand ich diese "Ich bin Mountainbiker"-Anzeigenkampagne gar nicht so verkehrt. Da wurden ja "normale" Leute gezeigt, die sich als Biker "outen". Aber in der Wahrnehmung vieler Menschen sind Biker leider doch noch oft Chaoten ohne Gesicht...


----------



## frogbite (4. Juli 2012)

Gibt´s eigentlich schon was Neues vom Alternativtrail Böfinger Halde?

Gruß,
F.B.


----------



## Beorn (4. Juli 2012)

Nur das hab ich bisher gehört: http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/ulm_neu_ulm/Mountainbike-Boefinger-Halde-Downhill;art1158544,1527268


----------



## fr-andi (4. Juli 2012)

frogbite schrieb:


> Gibt´s eigentlich schon was Neues vom Alternativtrail Böfinger Halde?
> 
> Gruß,
> F.B.




Was willst du hören?
Die Jungs haben viel gerackert, es hat sich was getan, momentan weniger, aber für den Anfang und den zur Verfügung gestellten .egebenheiten entsprechend gut
Gruss!


----------



## Freerider84 (5. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen, hat jemand am Wochenende Lust auf nen Bikeparkbesuch??

grüße


----------



## junkyjerk (5. Juli 2012)

lust schon, nur leider 1. kein bike im moment (federelemente beim service) und 2. besuch und hochzeit am wochenende.


----------



## fr-andi (5. Juli 2012)

Freerider84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, hat jemand am Wochenende Lust auf nen Bikeparkbesuch??
> 
> grüße



schau dir mal den Thread-Titel an
Nee im Ernst: Möchte/werde auf jeden bisserl was machen die nächsten Tage, ein oder zwei Tage. Muss aber erstmal am Sa. arbeiten, dafür danach 2Tage frei und je nachdem, wann es wie Wetter ist, kurzfristig dann entweder was kleineres wie Steinach, Hopfgarten oder Chur oder für 2Tage besser Schladming oder Paganella+V.d.S.
Vielleicht geht was
Gruss!


----------



## frogbite (7. Juli 2012)

Beorn schrieb:


> Nur das hab ich bisher gehört: http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/ulm_neu_ulm/Mountainbike-Boefinger-Halde-Downhill;art1158544,1527268



Danke, dann wird es vielleicht doch noch was.

Viele Grüße
F.B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## azze (8. Juli 2012)

hi zusammen bin neu hier!

ich suche ein, zwei leute die spass haetten unregelmaessig in blaubeuren die trails zu grasen. rusenschloss-rusenschloss/kleine grotte - schillerstein-hinten , kloezle blei / "gruene hoelle"  (kenn ich bis jetzt) anonsten halt alles was spass mach! ich kann meistens erst ab 5 abends...

gruss jan

ps. hi chris (heute blautalcenter-freuertreppe fngerquetsch) jan hier. hab leider deinen forum nickname vergessen - heh - schreib doch mal was!


----------



## azze (8. Juli 2012)

azze schrieb:


> hi zusammen bin neu hier!
> 
> ich suche ein, zwei leute die spass haetten unregelmaessig in blaubeuren die trails zu grasen. rusenschloss-rusenschloss/kleine grotte - schillerstein-hinten , kloezle blei / "gruene hoelle"  (kenn ich bis jetzt) anonsten halt alles was spass mach! ich kann meistens erst ab 5 abends...
> 
> ...



ah ich seh/lese schon da fahren ja einige -> muss wohl nur im richtigen moment - > hier < schreien!


----------



## trossifumi (13. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute,
ich wollte mit nem spetzl...wenn die prüfungswochen endlich rum sind....ne tour auf nen 1500-2000er im Allgäu machen.

Jetzt ist natürlich die frage, wo fährt man da am besten hin bzw. wo gibts die schönsten trails?


----------



## Aitschie (14. Juli 2012)

trossifumi schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich wollte mit nem spetzl...wenn die prüfungswochen endlich rum sind....ne tour auf nen 1500-2000er im Allgäu machen.
> 
> Jetzt ist natürlich die frage, wo fährt man da am besten hin bzw. wo gibts die schönsten trails?



Frage: was wollt ihr? Flowig? Technisch? Bergauf alles fahrbar oder das Rad auch mal (längere?) Zeit getragen werden? Was immer ne schöne Tour ist sind Stuiben und Alpspitze-Edelsberg (vorsicht: bei Letzterem muss man in der Abfahrt auf die Bergwanderer aufpassen!!!)

@ all: ich will morgen bisschen Rennrad fahren - wer Lust hat mich zu begleiten kann mitfahren. Ich fahre aber ab Gundelfingen!


----------



## chorge (15. Juli 2012)

Hi Jungs! Bin in Ulm, und fahre jetzt dann los nach Blaubeuren! Kommt jemand spontan???


----------



## DJT (21. Juli 2012)

Hat Morgen jemand Lust auf Geislingen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (21. Juli 2012)

moin djt!

ich wollt morgen mit jo_shi so 3-4h im blautal radeln, start voraussichtlich 1200 in söflingen.


----------



## DJT (21. Juli 2012)

Also enforce und ich fahren Morgen ins Allgäu 
Genaue Route ist noch unklar.
Start in Ulm etwa gegen 9.00, ich steig dann später zu. Wegen evtl. fahrens dann bitte enforce anfunken.
MfG DJT


----------



## trossifumi (22. Juli 2012)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Frage: was wollt ihr? Flowig? Technisch? Bergauf alles fahrbar oder das Rad auch mal (längere?) Zeit getragen werden? Was immer ne schöne Tour ist sind Stuiben und Alpspitze-Edelsberg (vorsicht: bei Letzterem muss man in der Abfahrt auf die Bergwanderer aufpassen!!!)
> 
> @ all: ich will morgen bisschen Rennrad fahren - wer Lust hat mich zu begleiten kann mitfahren. Ich fahre aber ab Gundelfingen!




Am liebsten Flowig mit tech. passagen ohne tragen, wenig Wanderer, und bis auf ca. 2000hm...!?


----------



## Aitschie (23. Juli 2012)

trossifumi schrieb:


> Am liebsten Flowig mit tech. passagen ohne tragen, wenig Wanderer, und bis auf ca. 2000hm...!?



ich schreib dir mal ne PN....  

@DJT, enforce: den habt ihr am Wochenende gemacht? Ich würde mal sage mit Anschluß übern Schlauch? Zumindest ergibt das meine Route, wenn ich Eure Bilder so anschau. 
Edith sagt: "schau dir die Bildbezeichnung an" Aber: Ich bin so gut!!!! 
Wieso Tour de Catastrophe?


----------



## enforce (24. Juli 2012)

Für Kurzentschlossene: morgen früh ins Zillertal und einen Tag lang den neuen Trail rocken. Bei mir ist noch ein Platz im Auto frei. Grüße


----------



## Tria-Rainer (25. Juli 2012)

Werde heute abend ein paar Trails im Lautertal abschreddern, wer lust mitzufahren 18:30 Uhr herrlinger bahnhof...  kurz hier bescheid geben wenn jemand mitfährt...


----------



## evel (25. Juli 2012)

Tria-Rainer schrieb:


> Werde heute abend ein paar Trails im Lautertal abschreddern, wer lust mitzufahren 18:30 Uhr herrlinger bahnhof...  kurz hier bescheid geben wenn jemand mitfährt...


ich komm mit


----------



## Chris_360 (25. Juli 2012)

Plant aktuell irgendjemand einen bikeparkausflug am wochenende?


----------



## Freerider84 (27. Juli 2012)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> Plant aktuell irgendjemand einen bikeparkausflug am wochenende?


Hi, ja ich will morgen in Bikepark. Am besten Bischofsmais, da soll das wetter noch bis abends halten.
Wie siehts aus bei dir?
Was hast du für nen Fahrzeug?


----------



## Chris_360 (27. Juli 2012)

Auto ja - ich wollte eigentlich nach steinach. Wetter ist da auch noch ok aber verkehr gegen süden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (28. Juli 2012)

Damit hier mal wieder ein bisschen Farbe reinkommt ...











Ich hoff die Vorhersage für Sonntag stimmt nicht, würd da gern was machen


----------



## Aitschie (29. Juli 2012)

Viel zu lang solche Bilder nimmer gesehen - freu ich mich auf den Herbst!!!


----------



## enforce (29. Juli 2012)

Hat jemand am Dienstag Zeit und Lust für eine Allgäu-tour, gerne auch BBS?

Grüße


----------



## DJT (30. Juli 2012)

Ich bin Morgen evtl. dabei. Würde mich dann heute Abend nochmal melden. Grüße aus dem Allgäu ;-)


----------



## junkyjerk (30. Juli 2012)

ich würde mittwoch in einen bikepark fahren wollen. da sollten die wieder abgetrocknet sein. evt. bischofsmais oder wagrain?

edith sagt: tria-rainer ist mit sohnemann in wagrain am mittwoch, also fahr ich da wohl auch hin. will noch jemand mit?


----------



## fetzwech (30. Juli 2012)

Wie wärs mit Les Gets? Wenns nur nicht so weit wäre... Mit chickenwayuser und seinem Weibe habe ich da ein Wochenende auf der Rückfahrt von Andorra (Bikeparktechnisch auch nicht zu verachten!) verbracht, deluxe Geschichte!


http://goo.gl/maps/I3yc


----------



## fr-andi (30. Juli 2012)

fetzwech schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Les Gets? Wenns nur nicht so weit wäre... Mit chickenwayuser und seinem Weibe habe ich da ein Wochenende auf der Rückfahrt von Andorra (Bikeparktechnisch auch nicht zu verachten!) verbracht, deluxe Geschichte!
> 
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/I3yc



genau das, also in Champery und Andorra beim Cedric wollte ich auch übernächste Woche einen Stop auf dem Weg in den Sommerurlaub einlegen
Gruss!


----------



## fetzwech (30. Juli 2012)

Ich war leider nur einen Tag in Grandvalira. Eine Gondel, ein Sessellift, super vielfältige Strecken, teils episch einsam in der Natur, bis auf 2300m, supernette Leute, kein 4cross.
Cedric Garcias Vallnord sei wohl noch größer und vielseitiger.
Viel Spaß, i´m jealous!!!


----------



## DJT (30. Juli 2012)

@enforce: bin dabei Morgen! Wann,wie,wo?
@jj: Mittwoch untertags kann ich leider nicht :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manoni (31. Juli 2012)

Hallo!

Letzte Woche bin ich nach Ulm gezogen weil ich sehr gerne Mountainbike fahre, klettere und skifahre und das geht alles in die Niederlande wo ich herr komme nicht!
Ich bin 27 jahr junge sportliche Dame und möchte gerne sportbegeisterde Leute kennen lernen die mich die schöne single trails in Ulm herum zeigen. 

Ich freue mich schon! 

Grüße, Manoni


----------



## junkyjerk (31. Juli 2012)

hallo manoni,

herzlich willkommen in ulm. trails zeigen können wir dir gerne, nur musst du wissen, dass das fahren auf wegen schmaler als 2m hier offiziell verboten ist. aber wo kein kläger, da kein richter..


----------



## Beorn (31. Juli 2012)

Welcome!

Hier findet man viele Wege. Hier reinschaun, da steht dann, wenn jemand loszieht. Und wenn das zu lang dauert, dann mit den blauen Wanderkarten 1:50000 losfahren. Die roten Wege sind die, eigentlich verbotenen, Trails für Spaß! Oder Schwarz gestrichelt, da trifft man niemanden, muss sie aber auch erst finden.


----------



## DJT (31. Juli 2012)

enforce schrieb:


> Hat jemand am Dienstag Zeit und Lust für eine Allgäu-tour, gerne auch BBS?
> 
> Grüße



Es wollte ja sonst niemand mit...


----------



## Manoni (1. August 2012)

Hi Junky und Beorn,

Danke für ihre Reaktion und Infos  ich werde oft dieses Forum reinschauen und hoffentlich bald mit euch fahren!

DJT, wow geile Foto's!


----------



## Aitschie (1. August 2012)

@DJT, enforce: wo wart ihr unterwegs? Kann den Gipfel grad nicht wirklich verorten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enforce (1. August 2012)

Wird Zeit das du wieder regelmäßig nach Kempten kommst!!! Erkennst ja nicht mal mehr das Fellhorn


----------



## Aitschie (1. August 2012)

enforce schrieb:


> Wird Zeit das du wieder regelmäßig nach Kempten kommst!!! Erkennst ja nicht mal mehr das Fellhorn



Stimmt, jetzt wo dus sagst... 

Ihr seid die klassische Runde gefahren, oder? Schüsser und Hammerspitze will ich mal machen. Aber auf der Kanzelwand war ich auch noch nie. Wird echt Zeit wieder dauerhaft fürs Allgäu zu ziehen, ich freu mich schon wie ein Schneekönig auf den Herbst und hab auch schon wieder Ideen für BBs-Touren 

Und wenn ich diesmal runter geh, geh ich auch nimmer weg!


----------



## enforce (1. August 2012)

Die Runde war eine neue Variante direkt über die Kanzelwand, weiter über den Krumbacher Höhenweg und abschließend hoch zur Fidererpasshütte mit 1 1/2h Stunden Trailabfahrt zur Fellhornbahn.


----------



## dechfrax (3. August 2012)

Sonntag geht's mit Ruggi und Kumpel ins Kleinwalsertal. Wir wollen 8:00 in Ulm los und sind schätzungsweise 9:30 in Riezlern.

Wir wollen über den Panoramaweg am Walmendinger Horn vorbei zur Starzelalpe und von hier direkt zurück nach Baad. Wenn die Körner und die Zeit reichen, hängen wir noch das Köpfle dran.

Ein Fahrradträger ist aktuell schon voll, vielleicht kriegen wir ja noch mehr Träger gefüllt 

Grüße
Andi


----------



## axx (4. August 2012)

Klingt gut. Falls sich noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit oder ein Mitfahrer ergibt wär ich dabei.


----------



## DJT (4. August 2012)

Ja hier! 
Bin halt fahrtechnisch dann erst ab dem Parkplatz dabei.
Aber könnt dich ja dann weiter mitnehmen axx.
Wann? Kurz vor halb neun an dem Parkplatz?


----------



## Ruggi (4. August 2012)

Klasse...noch nen paar Mitfahrer


----------



## axx (4. August 2012)

DJT schrieb:


> Wann? Kurz vor halb neun an dem Parkplatz?



Super, so machen wirs!


----------



## junkyjerk (6. August 2012)

feierabendrunde diese woche? morgen oder mittwoch abend?


----------



## fetzwech (6. August 2012)

Ich bring dann nen Fön mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dechfrax (6. August 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> feierabendrunde diese woche? morgen oder mittwoch abend?


Mittwoch bin ich dabei, bis dahin ist's sicher wieder ausreichend getrocknet. Wann geht's wo los?


----------



## enforce (6. August 2012)

Ich würde später nachkommen. Fahre dann ggf. mit Nachtsichtgerät die verbleibenden Trails im Anschluss. Melde mich kurzfristig.

cu


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. August 2012)

enforce schrieb:


> Fahre dann ggf. mit Nachtsichtgerät die verbleibenden Trails im Anschluss.
> cu



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9543010&postcount=2988

Hier keine Aufregung?

???


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (6. August 2012)

hello all ,
nach einem grandiosen AlpenX  letzte Woche (....incl. Tragepassagen....), möchte ich mich wieder zurückmelden! 
Was geht am kommenden Wochenende? Wie sieht es am Sa. bzw. So. mit einer Allgäu-Tour aus? Wetter soll ja sommerlich werden....

Würde mich freuen euch wieder zu sehen!!

@jj: Was kosten beim Bikeline die Acros-Pedale (A-Flat)? Meinst du, die DMR Vault sind besser?


----------



## junkyjerk (7. August 2012)

also gut. mittwoch dann. wann sollen wir starten? ich kann erst ab 1830uhr.

treffpunkt bhf herrlingen? 18:30uhr?


----------



## dechfrax (7. August 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> treffpunkt bhf herrlingen? 18:30uhr?


Perfekt, abgemacht!


----------



## junkyjerk (8. August 2012)

ick freu mir. bis heute abend.

update: war mal wieder super, mit so einer grossen gruppe fahren zu gehen. haben ja ne menge neuer gesichter gesehen unterwegs, nen geplatzten dämpfer sieht man auch nicht alle tage. 

@kupfermark und tria-rainer: viel glück und viel erfolg bei der deutschen meisterschaft im cross-triathlon in zittau. der titel ist ein muss, also ran jungs...


----------



## fetzwech (9. August 2012)

Heute 18:00 Blaubeuren BHF any1?


----------



## junkyjerk (9. August 2012)

gehts vielleicht noch ein wenig kurzfristiger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (10. August 2012)

morgen, samstag, nachmittag ne runde über hochsträss nach blaubeuren und dort die trails abklappern und dann über y-weg zurück richtung lautertal und dort noch 1-2 trails fahren? ich starte kurz nach 14uhr bei der bikeline. will noch jemand mitfahren?


----------



## fetzwech (10. August 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> gehts vielleicht noch ein wenig kurzfristiger?


Schneller hätt ichs nicht schreiben können, hat sich erst um vier ergeben  war ne geile Tour, evel bliggds voll in BB! Hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Beorn (10. August 2012)

Wenn ihr den HW2 nach Blaubeuren fahrt, dann trefft (überholt) ihr mich evtl. unterwegs. Der Kerl mit Hänger und Kind drin.


----------



## Michael_H (10. August 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> morgen, samstag, nachmittag ne runde über hochsträss nach blaubeuren und dort die trails abklappern und dann über y-weg zurück richtung lautertal und dort noch 1-2 trails fahren? ich starte kurz nach 14uhr bei der bikeline. will noch jemand mitfahren?



Wehre gerne dabei, aber mein Jekyll steht mit defekter Gabel beim Bikeline zum fixen 
Die anderen Räder muss ich auch erstmal wieder zusammen suchen, vielleicht beim nächsten mal.


----------



## dechfrax (11. August 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> morgen, samstag, nachmittag ne runde über hochsträss nach blaubeuren und dort die trails abklappern und dann über y-weg zurück richtung lautertal und dort noch 1-2 trails fahren? ich starte kurz nach 14uhr bei der bikeline. will noch jemand mitfahren?


Bin dabei! Ab 14:15 am Fort Oberer Kuhberg?


----------



## junkyjerk (11. August 2012)

@medc17: jau.

@michael: dein bike ist fertig. nur die gabel knackt wie hulle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enforce (11. August 2012)

Fährt morgen jemand in die Berge? Tour oder BBS?


----------



## junkyjerk (13. August 2012)

mittwoch wieder nen feierabendride?


----------



## Beorn (14. August 2012)

Ich wollt endlich mal mit. Jetzt ist das 2. Kind auf die Welt gekommen. Nächste Saison noch ein Versuch.


----------



## junkyjerk (14. August 2012)

morgen wieder treffpunkt blaustein herrlingen am bhf. zeit 18uhr oder 18:30uhr?


----------



## kupfermark (14. August 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> morgen wieder treffpunkt blaustein herrlingen am bhf. zeit 18uhr oder 18:30uhr?



Ja - gerne 18 Uhr wenn dadurch niemand in Stress kommt!


----------



## Tria-Rainer (14. August 2012)

schade heute keine zeit gehabt... beim nächsten mal ;-)




junkyjerk schrieb:


> morgen wieder treffpunkt blaustein herrlingen am bhf. zeit 18uhr oder 18:30uhr?


----------



## junkyjerk (15. August 2012)

@tria-rainer: heute gehts los. net gestern...


----------



## Tria-Rainer (15. August 2012)

wer lesen kann ist im vorteil... ok ok dann bin ich dabei 



junkyjerk schrieb:


> @tria-rainer: heute gehts los. net gestern...


----------



## Michael_H (15. August 2012)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## Manoni (15. August 2012)

Ich bin auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (16. August 2012)

war mal wieder ne spitzenrunde gestern abend. ich hab auf jeden fall gut geschlafen, das tempo war ja, gelinde gesagt, recht sportlich. 

ich muss wohl wieder mehr touren fahren als nur im bikepark rumzuhüpfen.

also dann euch allen viel spass am wochenende. ich teste am sonntag mal, was der bikepark whistler so taugt... juhu...


----------



## Manoni (16. August 2012)

Ja, das war sicher a Spitzenrunde!

Es war super mit euch zu fahren, ihr seit echt a lässige Gruppe.
Voll net und zügig unterwegs 
Ich bin jetzt doppelt (dreifach eher) so froh mit meinen Umzug nach Ulm! 

Bis nächstes Mal!


----------



## original_gunnar (16. August 2012)

Bei einer Tour am Wochenende bin ich gern dabei. Im Auto kann ich noch 1 Person mit Bike mitnehmen. 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (16. August 2012)

Was geht so tourmäßig am WE?


----------



## Manoni (17. August 2012)

Am Sonntag fahre ich gerne mit auf ne Tour. Gunnar konnte ich dann mit dir mitfahren?


----------



## DJT (17. August 2012)

Was schwebt Euch denn für eine Tour vor?
Sonntag soll's ja mal so richtig heiß werden, puh


----------



## kupfermark (17. August 2012)

Ich würd auch ins Allgäu. Mir egal, wohin. Soviel kenn ich aber auch nicht!


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (17. August 2012)

......also Allgäu klingt sehr verlockend! Wann,wie wo??


----------



## Manoni (17. August 2012)

Jaaa Sonntag Allgäu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## original_gunnar (17. August 2012)

Wer mÃ¶chte morgen, am Samstag los? Am Sonntag scheint sich ja eine Gruppe zu bilden, aber morgen wird es auch einen schÃ¶nen Sommertag geben. Den sollte man ja nicht verfallen lassenâ¦
GruÃ


----------



## kupfermark (17. August 2012)

Mir wäre morgen auch lieber, dann hätte ich den Sonntag zum regenerieren  Kennt jemand eine schöne Tour mit See, wo man sich zwischendurch abkühlen kann? Ansonsten hätte ich mal wieder Lust auf Wallmendinger Horn, das wären 1600hm und 50km, so wie wir sie 2008 gefahren sind. 

Genaueres müssen wir per Mail vereinbaren, da ich zur Zeit Handylos bin. Würde gegen 7 losfahren u wäre gegen halb neun in Oberstdorf. (z.B. McD an der Breitach)


----------



## axx (17. August 2012)

Ich wandere mit Flo und Tom morgen auf den Widderstein, ohne Bike.


----------



## original_gunnar (18. August 2012)

Sonntagsausfahrt? 
Viele Grüße!


----------



## DJT (18. August 2012)

Ich bin raus ...


----------



## axx (18. August 2012)

ich brauch morgen einen Regenerationstag.
wie wars am Walmendinger Horn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tria-Rainer (19. August 2012)

war ne schöne tour zum walmendinger horn, die letzten 200m höhenmeter allerdings schieben angesagt... dafür toller höhenweg und ein sehr anspruchsvoller trail runter ins tal 



axx schrieb:


> ich brauch morgen einen Regenerationstag.
> wie wars am Walmendinger Horn?


----------



## axx (19. August 2012)

Dann waren wir ja in Sichtweite unterwegs, hier euer Höhentrail von oben 







ohne Bike unterwegs zu sein ist mal eine ganz neue Erfahrung...


----------



## Tria-Rainer (19. August 2012)

dann warst das doch duu  mit dem foto auf dem gipfel gegenüber    nächstes mal winke ich ;-)   ja stimmt den höhenweg sind wir gefahren... schöne bilder



axx schrieb:


> Dann waren wir ja in Sichtweite unterwegs, hier euer Höhentrail von oben
> 
> 
> 
> ohne Bike unterwegs zu sein ist mal eine ganz neue Erfahrung...


----------



## flowbike (19. August 2012)

war von euch heut jemand mit nem Norco in Geislingen am Anwandfels unterwegs?


----------



## Michael_H (19. August 2012)

Hallo,

Manon und ich haben als Alternative zum Biken den Gimpel und die Rote Flüh im Tannheimer Tal als Alpinklettertour unsicher gemacht. Super Wetter un ein tolle Fernsicht.


----------



## freeranger (20. August 2012)

flowbike schrieb:


> war von euch heut jemand mit nem Norco in Geislingen am Anwandfels unterwegs?



der war in unserer Gruppe!


----------



## flowbike (21. August 2012)

ein silbernes? Allerdings war der den wir getroffen haben, alleine unterwegs.


----------



## Aitschie (21. August 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ich muss wohl wieder mehr touren fahren als nur im bikepark rumzuhüpfen.



Sehs mal so: wenigstens kommst du dazu. Ich wäre ja echt froh, wenn ich überhaupt mal wieder vernünftig (d.h. regelmäßig) aufs Rad käme. 

@all: für alle, die den Berg nicht gerne rauffahren hab ich im Urlaub in Trondheim (Norwegen) was Tolles gesehen und fotografiert. Muss aber erst die Unmengen sortieren, dann poste ich.

@Allgäu-Biker: freut mich, dass ihr die Dropbox weiter für den Bilderaustausch nutzt - so krieg ich wenigstens Impressionen vom Berg und Euren Touren. Aber wie sagte Arni in einem seiner Filme doch mal so schön: "I'll be bäck" - trifft hoffentlich auf bald auf mich zu!


----------



## axx (21. August 2012)

Fährt heut abend jemand eine kleine Feierabendrunde mit?

gasman kommt mit, Start 1800 bei mir


----------



## original_gunnar (21. August 2012)

Hat jemand am Mittwochabend Lust auf eine Runde durchs Lautertal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenn_DH (21. August 2012)

Servus  bin neu hier und komm auch aus Ulm und wollte mal fragen ob es hier in der Nähe eine kleine freeride Strecke gibt


----------



## freeranger (21. August 2012)

flowbike schrieb:


> ein silbernes? Allerdings war der den wir getroffen haben, alleine unterwegs.



Sorry, dann war es ein anderer.


----------



## enforce (22. August 2012)

Lenn_DH schrieb:


> Servus  bin neu hier und komm auch aus Ulm und wollte mal fragen ob es hier in der Nähe eine kleine freeride Strecke gibt



Schau mal in die Böfinger Halde (zwischen Messe, Böfingen und Donauwehr). Im hinteren Teil bauen wir grad eine genehmigte Line. Alle anderen Trails in dem Waldstück bitte nicht befahren, da wir uns offiziell mit der Stadt und den Ämtern auf eben diese eine Strecke comitted haben.

ride on


----------



## Lenn_DH (22. August 2012)

Cool danke ich werd mal in den nächsten Tagen vorbei schauen  
danke gleichfalls .D


----------



## Tria-Rainer (22. August 2012)

werde morgen ne runde drehen, entweder lautertal oder nen kurztrip nach blaubeuren ein zwei trails dort abfahren und wieder zurück...  wer lust hat mitzufahren 18:00 herrlinger bahnhof


----------



## Manoni (23. August 2012)

Tria-Rainer schrieb:


> werde morgen ne runde drehen, entweder lautertal oder nen kurztrip nach blaubeuren ein zwei trails dort abfahren und wieder zurück...  wer lust hat mitzufahren 18:00 herrlinger bahnhof



Ja gerne! Bis dann


----------



## axx (23. August 2012)

wenn ich rechtzeitig aus dem Büro komme bin ich dabei


----------



## Michael_H (23. August 2012)

Das war mal wieder eine richtig tolle Runde heute und verloren haben wir diesmal auch keinen


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (23. August 2012)

............war super Runde und das noch ohne Regen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tria-Rainer (24. August 2012)

ja hat spass gemacht...  ich hab mal ne ganz andere lauterntalvariante gewählt  ;-) 
ich hoff mal, ihr seid noch mit tageslicht nachhause gekommen


----------



## maschbaer (26. August 2012)

Hallo,
wann gehtves das nächste mal auf Tour? Würde auch gerne mal mitkommen.

Gruß

Masch


----------



## Michael_H (26. August 2012)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wann gehtves das nächste mal auf Tour? Würde auch gerne mal mitkommen.



Wenn der Wetterbericht so bleibt, würde ich am Mittwoch noch eine Runde drehen.


----------



## RandyAndy (27. August 2012)

Wenn ich meine Bremsen bis dahin entlüftet bekommen habe (warte noch auf's Service-Kit), wär ich auch dabei.
Allerdings erst ab ca. 18:30 Uhr je nach Treffpunkt.


----------



## axx (27. August 2012)

Hat morgen jemand Lust auf eine Tour im Allgäu?
Wird aber evtl. eine ziemliche Schlepperei und eine grässliche Abfahrt werden ^^


----------



## Lenn_DH (27. August 2012)

enforce schrieb:


> Schau mal in die Böfinger Halde (zwischen Messe, Böfingen und Donauwehr). Im hinteren Teil bauen wir grad eine genehmigte Line. Alle anderen Trails in dem Waldstück bitte nicht befahren, da wir uns offiziell mit der Stadt und den Ämtern auf eben diese eine Strecke comitted haben.
> 
> ride on


wann wird da immer gebaut dass ich evtl mal helfen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (27. August 2012)

Die Tage beginnt doch die Eurobike. Frage an alle: Geht da einer hin und könnte mir paar Infos und sonstiges kostenloses Werbematerial mitbringen? In concreto, bitte alle Infos zum Transition Covert Carbon in Bild, Video und Printform. DANKE!!!


----------



## Chris_360 (27. August 2012)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Die Tage beginnt doch die Eurobike. Frage an alle: Geht da einer hin und könnte mir paar Infos und sonstiges kostenloses Werbematerial mitbringen? In concreto, bitte alle Infos zum Transition Covert Carbon in Bild, Video und Printform. DANKE!!!


Wie soll denn das als video funktionieren?


----------



## enforce (27. August 2012)

Hi Nachbar, 

hab seit gestern das Transition-Prospekt bei mir rum liegen. Kannst dir in den Briefkasten legen, wenn du willst.


----------



## flowbike (27. August 2012)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Die Tage beginnt doch die Eurobike. Frage an alle: Geht da einer hin und könnte mir paar Infos und sonstiges kostenloses Werbematerial mitbringen? In concreto, bitte alle Infos zum Transition Covert Carbon in Bild, Video und Printform. DANKE!!!


Bin am Do dort. Das Covert CF steht auf der Liste


----------



## Aitschie (27. August 2012)

@Chris: Naja, ich dachte so an Video machen und online stellen. Darfst mir aber auch gerne nen Videoanruf zukommen lassen... Vielleicht gibts seitens Transition ja auch ne DVD mit Videomaterial (kenne ich zumindest vom Windsurfen, damals war aber zugegebenermaßen Youtube, Vimeo etc. noch Zukunftsmusik...)

@ enforce: Kann man den irgendwo online herkriegen? 
Danke fürs Angebot, ich komme darauf zurück. Ich bin aber vermutlich frühestens in 2 Wochen wieder in Neu-Ulm. Wobei Claudi wahrscheinlich mal früher bei meiner Mutter vorbeikommt und dann weiter nach Mössingen fährt. Ich werde diese Alternative mal durchdenken und dich kontaktieren.

@flowbike: kannst du einfach den doppelten Satz Infomaterial einsammeln? Wäre spitze!


----------



## axx (27. August 2012)

Morgen steht wieder mal ein Klassiker auf dem Programm, das hat den Vorteil dass man die Fotos schon vor der Tour posten kann 

klick, klick


----------



## dechfrax (27. August 2012)

axx schrieb:


> Morgen steht wieder mal ein Klassiker auf dem Programm, ...


Mist, ich komme erst morgen in Ulm an und muss mich dann auch noch um andere Dinge kümmern 
Ich wünsch Euch gutes Wetter und viel Spass!


----------



## Aitschie (28. August 2012)

Ohne Worte...


Da fällt mir nur noch ein: "I will wieder Heim, Heim ins schöne Allgäuland..." So der eine oder andere Trail dürfte Euch auch bekannt sein


----------



## Michael_H (28. August 2012)

Hi,
wie sieht es morgen mit einer Runde aus? Von mir aus auch schon gerne ab 17 Uhr, ansonsten ab 18 Uhr.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## axx (28. August 2012)

Ich bin morgen mit dabei, 17 Uhr müsste vermutlich klappen.

Hier ein paar Fotos vom heutigen Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael_H (28. August 2012)

Coole Bilder, das sieht nach Spaß aus.


----------



## Tria-Rainer (29. August 2012)

Michael_H schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie sieht es morgen mit einer Runde aus? Von mir aus auch schon gerne ab 17 Uhr, ansonsten ab 18 Uhr.
> 
> Gruss
> Michael



bin dabei   mir würde 17 uhr auch passen. zeitlich könnte man dann auch ne tour nach bzw um blaubeuren fahren. treffpunkt wo und wann ?   herrlinger bahnhof ?


----------



## Michael_H (29. August 2012)

Tria-Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> herrlinger bahnhof ?


Check!
Bis nachher.


----------



## Tria-Rainer (29. August 2012)

Michael_H schrieb:


> Check!
> Bis nachher.



ok das heisst also 17 uhr herrlinger bahnhof, also dann bis nacher...


----------



## fetzwech (29. August 2012)

Sodele,
ich bin auch wieder in heimatlichen Gefilden  
Saalbach-Hinterglemm ist extrem langweilig, da gibts fast gar keine Trails, noch weniger Parktrails und fast überhaupt keine Tourenmöglichkeiten. Dazu wars mit 20pP/Nacht (http://www.goodtimes-hostel.at/welcome.php) inklusive Liftticket auch noch sehr kostenintensiv und gaaanz bikerunfreundlich... Alles in allem ganz schön langweilig...
Geht da bloss nicht hin


----------



## Pablo P. (30. August 2012)

Tria-Rainer schrieb:


> bin dabei   mir würde 17 uhr auch passen. zeitlich könnte man dann auch ne tour nach bzw um blaubeuren fahren. treffpunkt wo und wann ?   herrlinger bahnhof ?



Hi Rainer,

Respekt, dass Du mich doch noch erkannt hast... Ich war mir bei Dir erst sicher, als ich Dein Stevens Enduro gesehen hatte. Waren das alles UTT-Leser/Schreiber, die da mitgefahren sind - einer hat mich so angeschaut, als würde er mich kennen...? 

Vielleicht bis die Tage mal wieder!

Björn


----------



## Tria-Rainer (30. August 2012)

ja beim zweiten hinschauen hab ich dich erkannt  
alle mitfahrer waren aus dem forum, wir haben uns hier verabredet, ist oben auch zu lesen... 
also vielleicht bis demnächst auf ner tour... ;-)





Pablo P. schrieb:


> Hi Rainer,
> 
> Respekt, dass Du mich doch noch erkannt hast... Ich war mir bei Dir erst sicher, als ich Dein Stevens Enduro gesehen hatte. Waren das alles UTT-Leser/Schreiber, die da mitgefahren sind - einer hat mich so angeschaut, als würde er mich kennen...?
> 
> ...


----------



## maschbaer (31. August 2012)

Hallo Axx,

die Bilder sind ja klasse von deiner Tour. Kannst Du mir mal den GPS Track schicken. Ich meine Du hast eine Garmin am Lenker 

Gruß

Masch


----------



## fetzwech (31. August 2012)

Geht jemand morgen auf die Eurobike? Zu zweit sind wir schon... Näheres gerne per PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlippoUlm (1. September 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich habe seit einigen Tagen mein neues Moutainbike (Grand Canyon AL 6.0). Da ich nicht aus Ulm komme und hier auch noch nie wirklich mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs war wollte ich euch mal fragen ob ihr ein paar Tipps habt für ein paar Single Trails für Anfänger oder mir einfach mal sagen könnt wo man so lang fahren sollte und man ein bisschen Spannung hat (Ich will gar nicht eure Geheimtipps haben aber vielleicht mal 1-2 Sachen wo ich üben kann, um dann in ein paar wochen vielleicht mal mit euch auf Tour gehen zu können). Ich würde auch gerne mit euch mal mitfahren, allerdings denke ich dass ihr mir ein bisschen zu gut seid und mit wegfahrt?   So 400 hm würde ich auch noch schaffen... Falls ihr mal eine Tour machen wollt die nicht so heavy ist sagt bescheid.

lg
Flippo


----------



## Manoni (2. September 2012)

Fahrt morgen jemand eine Runde?


----------



## fr-andi (3. September 2012)

Ja, aber ein Stückerl weiter weg-in Portugal
Gruss!


----------



## Manoni (3. September 2012)

fr-andi schrieb:


> Ja, aber ein Stückerl weiter weg-in Portugal
> Gruss!



Nice  Viel Spaß!


----------



## Tria-Rainer (3. September 2012)

Manoni schrieb:


> Fahrt morgen jemand eine Runde?




heute nicht aber morgen würd ich fahren...   ich könnte ab 17 uhr ?  jemand dabei ?


----------



## Pablo P. (3. September 2012)

Tria-Rainer schrieb:


> heute nicht aber morgen würd ich fahren...   ich könnte ab 17 uhr ?  jemand dabei ?



Ich komme morgen wahrscheinlich mit ein paar Biberachern nach Blaubeuren oder Schelklingen. Wo wollt Ihr denn fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steph4n (3. September 2012)

ich bin dabei, ich schätze mal treffpunkt wieder herrlingen bhf? 
...ich starte in Ulm am bhf ca. 20min früher falls sich jemand anschließen möchte

strecke is mir egal, die letzte ausfahrt war schon sehr nice


----------



## gomerline (3. September 2012)

Morgen könnte ich endlich auch mal, Start wäre ebenfalls in Ulm...


----------



## Tria-Rainer (3. September 2012)

steph4n schrieb:


> ich bin dabei, ich schätze mal treffpunkt wieder herrlingen bhf?
> ...ich starte in Ulm am bhf ca. 20min früher falls sich jemand anschließen möchte
> 
> strecke is mir egal, die letzte ausfahrt war schon sehr nice




ja dann 17:00 Herrlinger Bahnhof... ,  wir können ja nochmal richtung blaubeuren und ne andere variante fahren....


@ paplo P.   mal sehen wenns der zufall will trifft man sich auf strecke,  ein treffpunkt in blaubeuren auszumachen ist eher schwierig, da wirs zeitlich nicht abschätzen können, wann wir wo sind...


----------



## Tria-Rainer (3. September 2012)

steph4n schrieb:


> ich bin dabei, ich schätze mal treffpunkt wieder herrlingen bhf?
> ...ich starte in Ulm am bhf ca. 20min früher falls sich jemand anschließen möchte
> 
> strecke is mir egal, die letzte ausfahrt war schon sehr nice




ja dann 17:00 Herrlinger Bahnhof... ,  wir können ja nochmal richtung blaubeuren und ne andere variante fahren....


@ paplo P.   mal sehen wenns der zufall will trifft man sich auf strecke,  ein treffpunkt in blaubeuren auszumachen ist eher schwierig, da wirs zeitlich nicht abschätzen können, wann wir wo sind...


----------



## Pablo P. (3. September 2012)

Kein Ding! Evtl. sind wir ja auch eher Richtung Schelklingen unterwegs, hätte mal wieder Bock auf den Schlossberg...


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (3. September 2012)

hello all,
die Runde morgen reicht mir leider zeitlich nicht.......! 
Aber noch eine andere Frage: Ich muss noch Urlaub abbauen und wollte fragen, ob jemand im  Sept. noch spontan Zeit und Lust auf eine Woche Tirol oder was anderes im Süden hat?


----------



## Manoni (5. September 2012)

War a nette Runde Gestern  

Hat jemand lust auf ein Tagestour ins Allgäu Morgen oder Freitag?


----------



## gomerline (6. September 2012)

Hast du irgendeine Tour geplant? Freitag würde gehen.


----------



## Manoni (6. September 2012)

Hey Eckhart! Ich war heute in Allgäu auf eine Tour die ich am gpsies gefunden habe. Ich mache morgen Pauze, das Wochenende wird auch wieder ziemlich sportlich.


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (6. September 2012)

Manoni schrieb:


> ......... Ich mache morgen Pauze, das Wochenende wird auch wieder ziemlich sportlich.



Was hast du geplant??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pablo P. (7. September 2012)

Ich geh morgen mal wieder auf den Grünten (oder evtl. den Mittag, ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich). Trails denke ich mal so zwischen S2-S3, weiß ich aber noch nicht wirklich, da ich bisher nur Teile des Tracks gefahren bin. Jemand von Euch zufällig ebenfalls in der Gegend am Start?


----------



## Ulmi (7. September 2012)

Hi Folks, hab da ein kleines Problem, ihr könnt mich auch gleich schelten oder des Topics verweisen, oder mir einfach weiter helfen oder ne PM schreiben. 
Da mein Fahrradmechaniker leider für längere Zeit noch im Urlaub ist, und ich keinen Tag auf mein Bike verzichten möchte, suche ich einen kompetenten Schrauber, der mir nicht gleich lauter Neuteile aufs Auge drücken möchte wenn mal was nicht funktionert. Problem ist seit letzter Woche springende Gänge und Geistergangwechsel, läuft einfach nicht mehr sauber auf den hinteren Kränzen....also wäre für Tipps dankbar (am besten wo man direkt vorbeifahren kann ohne groß vorher einen Termin ausmachen zu müssen wie beim Zahnarzt). Meiner einer wohnt in Thalfingen, also alles im Bereich Ulm-Neu-Ulm ist klasse, wenns der ultimative Schrauberpapst ist, darfs auch weiter sein (was macht man nicht alles für ein funktionierendes Fahrrad)

thanks und ein schönes Wochenende wünscht euch 
Ulmi


----------



## Michael_H (7. September 2012)

Ulmi schrieb:


> Hi Folks, hab da ein kleines Problem, ihr könnt mich auch gleich schelten oder des Topics verweisen, oder mir einfach weiter helfen oder ne PM schreiben.
> Da mein Fahrradmechaniker leider für längere Zeit noch im Urlaub ist, und ich keinen Tag auf mein Bike verzichten möchte, suche ich einen kompetenten Schrauber, der mir nicht gleich lauter Neuteile aufs Auge drücken möchte wenn mal was nicht funktionert. Problem ist seit letzter Woche springende Gänge und Geistergangwechsel, läuft einfach nicht mehr sauber auf den hinteren Kränzen....also wäre für Tipps dankbar (am besten wo man direkt vorbeifahren kann ohne groß vorher einen Termin ausmachen zu müssen wie beim Zahnarzt). Meiner einer wohnt in Thalfingen, also alles im Bereich Ulm-Neu-Ulm ist klasse, wenns der ultimative Schrauberpapst ist, darfs auch weiter sein (was macht man nicht alles für ein funktionierendes Fahrrad)
> 
> thanks und ein schönes Wochenende wünscht euch
> Ulmi



Hallo Ulmi,

das hört sich stark nach einem verbogenen Schaltauge an, das kann man mit etwas Geschick selber richten, entweder mit dem Werkzeug:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a9183/richtwerkzeug-fuer-das-schaltauge.html
oder zur Not auch ohne:
http://www.tomsbikecorner.de/fahrrad-tipps/ghost-shifting-schaltauge-richten 

Wenn du es nicht selber machen möchtest würde ich dir den Radweg empfehlen.
http://www.radweg-schneider.de/


----------



## Ulmi (7. September 2012)

mmh, Schaltauge sieht gerade aus, denke ich fahr morgen mal am Radweg vorbei;-), 
war schonmal vor gut zwei Jahren dort, hat nen guten Eindruck hinterlassen ;-I


----------



## Beorn (8. September 2012)

Montagmorgen, zwischen 8 und halb 9 fahr ich ne Runde nach Blaubeuren. Lust jemand mitzukommen?


----------



## Ulmi (8. September 2012)

...war das Schaltauge und noch paar Sachen....Hauptsache die Mühle läuft wieder!

Zwischen 8 und 9 leider ein bisserl zu früh......


----------



## Beorn (9. September 2012)

Ich fahr halt wieder, wenn die Ältere in der KiTa ist direkt von der KiTa weg weiter. Sonst kommt ich nimmer dazu.


----------



## Tria-Rainer (10. September 2012)

hi leute, ich dreh morgen ne runde, geplant ein trip nach blaubeuren, falls jemand lust hatt ?  treffpunkt 17:30 herrlinger bahnhof...


----------



## Bindsteinracer (10. September 2012)

Hätte Interesse!Was willst denn fahren!?Bin mehr so der CC Touren Biker.Gerne au n paar Singletrails so bis S2.Jedoch keine wilde Downhill Action das macht mein Hardtail au net mit.Sportliche Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (10. September 2012)

ein paar Impressionen einer aussergewöhnlichen Tour im Ausserfern


----------



## junkyjerk (11. September 2012)

Tria-Rainer schrieb:


> hi leute, ich dreh morgen ne runde, geplant ein trip nach blaubeuren, falls jemand lust hatt ?  treffpunkt 17:30 herrlinger bahnhof...



ich versuche, pünktlich zu sein. bis später. hoffentlich hält das wetter.


----------



## Tria-Rainer (11. September 2012)

hi bindsteinracer,

ja singeltrails stehen natürlich auf dem programm, S2 vielleicht mit kleinen ausschweifungen nach S3 ;-)  alles fahrbar auch mit hardtail, wenns garnicht geht, darf auch mal geschoben oder getragen werden... 



@ junkyjerk   

ja hoffe ich auch mal, kannst nicht deine wetterapp bisschen manipulieren...


----------



## Bindsteinracer (11. September 2012)

Also gut ich wags einfach mal:Bin dann um 17:30 herrlinger bahnhof!Falls ich mich evtl verspäte bitte n paar Min warten!Sportliche GrüßeMike


----------



## Tria-Rainer (11. September 2012)

tjaa schade, die tour ist dann wohl ins wasser gefallen   hier schüttets was runter geht...


----------



## junkyjerk (11. September 2012)

dann halt am sonntag. wetter wird ja wieder besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (11. September 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> dann halt am sonntag. wetter wird ja wieder besser.



Wer am Sonntag Zeit hat: ich will am Sonntag die Spitzkehrenorgie bei Immenstadt im Allgäu fahren. Wer mit will sollte das Hinterrad versetzen können , wers kann wird aber sehr viel Spaß haben!

@axx/Sontagswanderer: zum Einen freut es mich extremst, dass die im letzten Jahr geknüpften Bande auch ohne mich gehalten haben. Zum anderen sind die Touren ja richtiggehend sportiv  Der Track würde mich mal interessieren... Ach so, und schicke Bilder mal wieder!


----------



## Tria-Rainer (12. September 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> dann halt am sonntag. wetter wird ja wieder besser.




bis sonntag ist aber noch lange ;-)   ich würde morgen ne runde drehen. bisschen kühl, dafür solls trocken bleiben. vorschlag treffpunkt 17:30 uhr herrlinger bahnhof...


----------



## steph4n (12. September 2012)

Wenn das wetter hält bin ich dabei


----------



## Ulmi (13. September 2012)

...trocken ist schon mal nicht schlecht, hab heut 25km Trails runtergeritten, mein lieber Schieber Glatteis wäre noch Haftcreme bei manchen Trailstücken, einmal hats mich auch böse zerbröselt, der Weg war so zugewachsen das man nicht erkannt hat das er leicht nach rechts abfallend war, so schnell konnte man nicht mal mit dem Auge zwinkern und schon war das Fahrrad abgerutscht....die lange Trockenzeit hat die Pfade bickelhart gemacht und jetzt hat sich nur ein schmierfilm darauf gebildet....
Egal nix kaputt gegangen, weiter gehts ;-)


----------



## Beorn (13. September 2012)

Du machst mir ja Hoffnung für unsern Montag!

Aber gespannt bin ich auch auf die erwähnten Trails nahe des Stadtgebietes, da kenn ich mich nicht aus.


----------



## Kontrapunkt (13. September 2012)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Wer am Sonntag Zeit hat: ich will am Sonntag die Spitzkehrenorgie bei Immenstadt im Allgäu fahren. Wer mit will sollte das Hinterrad versetzen können , wers kann wird aber sehr viel Spaß haben!


Ich bin dabei. Lässt sich der Stuiben auch noch mit einbauen?


----------



## Manoni (13. September 2012)

Tria-Rainer schrieb:


> bis sonntag ist aber noch lange ;-)   ich würde morgen ne runde drehen. bisschen kühl, dafür solls trocken bleiben. vorschlag treffpunkt 17:30 uhr herrlinger bahnhof...



Yesss bin dabei!


----------



## Aitschie (13. September 2012)

Kontrapunkt schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei. Lässt sich der Stuiben auch noch mit einbauen?



Grundsätzlich ja, diesmal aber eher schlecht. Ich kann erst gegen 16Uhr in Kempten starten, je nach Dauer kann man vielleicht noch den Schlauchtrail einbinden...

PS: zur Sicherheit werde ich die Lampe mal einpacken


----------



## junkyjerk (14. September 2012)

also, da aitschie am sonntag erst so spät starten kann, brauchen wir ne alternative.

wohin sollma fahren? oder lieber in einen bikepark?


----------



## Nocinoib (14. September 2012)

Bin sehr wahrscheinlich dabei. Wollte eigentlich Sa/So nach Ischgl. Aber da ist's mir jetzt eher zu kalt und Schnee liegt auch noch.

Lampe würd ich auch mitbringen ...

David




Aitschie schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ja, diesmal aber eher schlecht. Ich kann erst gegen 16Uhr in Kempten starten, je nach Dauer kann man vielleicht noch den Schlauchtrail einbinden...
> 
> PS: zur Sicherheit werde ich die Lampe mal einpacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (15. September 2012)

falls noch jemand eine Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Hinterstein sucht: ich hab im Auto noch Platz. werd aber recht früh starten.


----------



## Kontrapunkt (15. September 2012)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ja, diesmal aber eher schlecht. Ich kann erst gegen 16Uhr in Kempten starten, je nach Dauer kann man vielleicht noch den Schlauchtrail einbinden...
> 
> PS: zur Sicherheit werde ich die Lampe mal einpacken



Das ist mir dann doch n bisschen zu spät und ne Lampe hab ich leider auch nicht.




axx schrieb:


> falls noch jemand eine Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Hinterstein sucht: ich hab im Auto noch Platz. werd aber recht früh starten.



Wann soll denn die Tour in Hinterstein starten? Werde dann vielleicht direkt hinkommen.


----------



## axx (15. September 2012)

Wir haben keine Biketour geplant, sondern steigen zu Fuss auf den Hochvogel.


----------



## junkyjerk (15. September 2012)

morgen ne runde in geislingen. start 1030uhr in amstetten bhf. treffen also min. 15min früher.

bis dann. wer ne mfg braucht soll bescheid geben.


----------



## Kontrapunkt (15. September 2012)

Geislingen ist natürlich auch ne Möglichkeit 
Werde dann um 10:45 am Turm sein.


----------



## Tria-Rainer (19. September 2012)

hi leute, 
ich werd morgen ne lauterntalrunde drehen, wer lust hat mitzufahren,   treffpunkt 17:30 herrlinger bahnhof...


----------



## christihan (19. September 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier im forum und im MTB-Sektor. Ich komme aus Kuchen. Kann mir jemand von euch ein paar coole Anfängertrails hier in der Umgebung nennen?

Wäre richtig nice =)

grüße

Christian


----------



## junkyjerk (19. September 2012)

hallo christihan,

trails werden wir dir gerne persönlich zeigen, am sonntag waren wir in geislingen unterwegs. wir fahren dort öfter, vielleicht schaffst du es ja beim nächsten mal, dich uns anzuschliessen.

bis dahin...


----------



## christihan (19. September 2012)

Ahh sehr cool, vielen dank. ich werde mich aufjedenfall melden und schauen das ich beim nächsten mal mit am start bin=)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (19. September 2012)

bisschen lang, gefällt vielleicht trotzdem. war einfach toll dort.


----------



## Chris_360 (20. September 2012)

Warst du dort nicht mit deinem 601 unterwegs?


----------



## steph4n (20. September 2012)

Tria-Rainer schrieb:


> hi leute,
> ich werd morgen ne lauterntalrunde drehen, wer lust hat mitzufahren,   treffpunkt 17:30 herrlinger bahnhof...



bin dabei


----------



## Oldie-Paul (20. September 2012)

Tria-Rainer schrieb:


> hi leute,
> ich werd morgen ne lauterntalrunde drehen, wer lust hat mitzufahren,   treffpunkt 17:30 herrlinger bahnhof...


Wenn ihr ein wenig moderat fahrt, wäre ich zumindest für ein Teilstück dabei.

Paul


----------



## Tria-Rainer (20. September 2012)

mhh die definition von moderat ist = ??? 
ich würd vorschlagen einfach kommen und ausprobieren... ;-)


----------



## axx (20. September 2012)

hab mich erfolgreich aus dem Büro geschlichen.... bin auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael_H (20. September 2012)

axx schrieb:


> hab mich erfolgreich aus dem Büro geschlichen.... bin auch dabei!


Dann wünsche ich euch viel Spaß, mich hat der Kollege bis 18 Uhr festgehalten


----------



## Aitschie (20. September 2012)

Hab gerade nen super Film for free gesehen: Where the Trails ends Es geht um Big Mountain Riding und die Suche, ob es ein "besseres" Gebiet als Utah gibt. Mit Spots aus China, Nepal, Südamerika, Kanada und natürlich Utah itself... Echt sehenswert, 90min, die sich sehr lohnen!!! 

http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/films/1331576198989/where-the-trail-ends


----------



## maschbaer (21. September 2012)

Ich dachte der Film soll sogar im Kino laufen! Spielfilmlänge hat er ja.

Danke nochmals für die tolle Tour gestern, bin demnächst wieder mit am Start!

Gruß Masch


----------



## Oldie-Paul (21. September 2012)

Tria-Rainer schrieb:


> mhh die definition von moderat ist = ???
> ich würd vorschlagen einfach kommen und ausprobieren... ;-)


Sieht so nach Puls 120+Lebensalter aus. 
Aber danke, wieder einen neuen Trail kennen gelernt.

Paul


----------



## original_gunnar (22. September 2012)

Hat jemand Interesse an einer kleinen Tour morgen (Sonntag)? Blau- o. Lautertal, Geislingen oder Ã¤hnliches? Start muss nicht unbedingt am frÃ¼hen Morgen seinâ¦


----------



## steph4n (23. September 2012)

Ich wäre dabei, geislingen kenne ich noch nicht so gut ...von daher wärs mein favorit.
Gegen mittag mitm Zug hin??  (ggf. schon Amstetten/Urspring raus)


----------



## maschbaer (23. September 2012)

Blau- oder Lautertal wäre ich mit dabei. Wann und wo wäre der Start?


----------



## maschbaer (23. September 2012)

Hätte auch noch eine nette Tour über Blaubeuren im Angebot.
Start am Kuhberg, dann nach Blaubeuren über Hochsträß, dann die drei Burgen abklappern. Ca. 55km, 750hm, Fahrzeit ca 3,5h
Am Schluß könnte man noch im Klosterhof auftanken.


----------



## steph4n (23. September 2012)

okay dann die runde, treffpunkt 15uhr an der Ecke Römersteige/Königstraße?


----------



## maschbaer (23. September 2012)

ok, bis gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (24. September 2012)

...um euch den Montagmorgen im Büro etwas zu versüssen:
Uns hat's den Sonntag versüsst. Danke axx für den Track zu dieser genialen Runde!


----------



## Beorn (24. September 2012)

Das hat nix mit versüßen zu tun, sondern mit Folter!

Geile Bilder!


----------



## Aitschie (24. September 2012)

bax75 schrieb:


> ...um euch den Montagmorgen im Büro etwas zu versüssen:
> Uns hat's den Sonntag versüsst. Danke axx für den Track zu dieser genialen Runde!



 

Nächstes Mal bitte mit Ankündigung, wenn was geplant wird! Vielleicht will der eine oder andere (z.b. ich) auch mit...


----------



## junkyjerk (24. September 2012)

@Aitschie: smartphone kaufen. whatsapp installieren. informiert sein.


----------



## Aitschie (24. September 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @Aitschie: smartphone kaufen. whatsapp installieren. informiert sein.



Nach deinem Post kann man das Forum an dieser Stelle also schliessen?


----------



## junkyjerk (24. September 2012)

nope. nur kann man hier nicht alle touren veröffentlichen. aber das weisst du ja.


----------



## maschbaer (25. September 2012)

Hallo,

Mein Tip: Hört einfach auf eure tollen Bilder hier zu posten, dann fragt auch keiner nach dem GPS Track!

Gruß Masch


----------



## bax75 (25. September 2012)

Warum? Wer fragt nach dem Track?


----------



## junkyjerk (25. September 2012)

morgen abend ne lautertalrunde? treffpunkt gg. 1730uhr am bhf herrlingen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manoni (26. September 2012)

Ja bin gerne dabei Morgen


----------



## dechfrax (26. September 2012)

Ich seh zu, dass ich heute abend dabei bin.

Gibts fürs Wochenende schon Planungen? Bin zu allen Schandtaten bereit, Tour, BBS, Park, Hauptsache biken.

Grüße


----------



## junkyjerk (26. September 2012)

sonntag bikepark... bischofsmais?


----------



## Manoni (26. September 2012)

medc17 schrieb:


> Ich seh zu, dass ich heute abend dabei bin.
> 
> Gibts fürs Wochenende schon Planungen? Bin zu allen Schandtaten bereit, Tour, BBS, Park, Hauptsache biken.
> 
> Grüße



Oberstdorf mtb marathon am Samstag! Ich habe mich schon angemeldet. Wer ist noch dabei? 

http://www.mtb-marathon.de/


----------



## maschbaer (26. September 2012)

Würde heute abend auch mitkommen.

Gruß Masch


----------



## steph4n (26. September 2012)

bin auch dabei, bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tria-Rainer (26. September 2012)

bin auch am start ;-)



junkyjerk schrieb:


> morgen abend ne lautertalrunde? treffpunkt gg. 1730uhr am bhf herrlingen?


----------



## fr-andi (26. September 2012)

Ich versuchs auch mal
Gruss!


----------



## Aitschie (26. September 2012)

medc17 schrieb:


> Gibts fürs Wochenende schon Planungen? Bin zu allen Schandtaten bereit, Tour, BBS, Park, Hauptsache biken.



Fürs Wochenende nicht, da ich Samstag privat gebunden bin und alle meine Räder in Mössingen oder Kempten stehen.

Aber nächste Woche ist Mittwoch Feiertag und das Wetter soll Stand heute ganz gut werden. Ausserdem hab ich die folgenden Tage Urlaub 

Daher will ich folgende Touren machen:
Mittwoch, 03.10. Runde im Allgäu, Start am Tunnel auf dem Weg zur Fellhorn-Talstation um 9:30, Ziel Fiderepasshütte (abhängig von Tageszeit und physischer Form kann man ja noch kleine Schleife Richtung Kleinwalsertal drannhängen ), auf jeden Fall aber den Trail zur Talstation.


Samstag, 07.10. BBS auf Ponten und Bschießer???

Edith sat, dass ich am Donnerstag und Freitag auch noch Touren mache, dann aber eher kurze (mal so 2-3Stunden), Ziel und Zeit wird aber flexibel gehandhabt


----------



## dechfrax (27. September 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> sonntag bikepark... bischofsmais?


Geile Idee, da bin ich dabei!


----------



## original_gunnar (27. September 2012)

Gibt es für Sonntag auch potenzielle Touristen? Oder ausschließlich Parker?
Viele Grüße!


----------



## 2markt (28. September 2012)

Macht ihr geile Touren

könnte man sie da mal 
anhängen

gruß


----------



## ILikeSumo (28. September 2012)

original_gunnar schrieb:


> Gibt es für Sonntag auch potenzielle Touristen? Oder ausschließlich Parker?
> Viele Grüße!



Hi,

ich würde Sonntag gerne ein Tour machen, hast du schon was bestimmtes vor?


----------



## original_gunnar (28. September 2012)

Noch gibt es keinen konkreten Plan. Wenn Du einen guten Tourentip hast, können wir den gern fahren. Ansonsten denk ich mir was aus oder besorge einen Track. Sonnenkopf scheint mir reizvoll.


----------



## dechfrax (30. September 2012)

Mein Brötchengeber hat mir für morgen "frei" verordnet, was ich prompt zum Biken nutzen werde. Hat noch jemand Zeit für eine Tagesrunde morgen?
Edit meint: Schei$$dreckswetter, neuer Versuch am Dienstag.


----------



## Pablo P. (1. Oktober 2012)

ich fahre so ab 17.15 Uhr ab Lidlparpkplatz in Blaubeuren los, evtl. mit kleinem(!) Teil Nightride, falls jemand Lust hat => vorbei kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seifert87 (1. Oktober 2012)

Hallo;

ich stell mich auch mal kurz hier vor!

nach längerem mitlesen dachte ich, warum nicht anmelden ?
Also, mein Name ist Tobi und ich komme aus Ulm.

Nach Abstinenz vom biken, durch Diebstahl meines alten geliebten Bikes  (welches nicht erwähnenswert ist), hab ich mich wieder entschloss mir  ein neues Bike anzulegen! Weil so ohne gehts einfach nicht und ich  möchte hiermit auch wieder richtig gut in die aktive Aktivität  einsteigen.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn; grosse Leute, wie ich mit meinen 2meter+  brauchen auch ein grosses Bike. Zudem Zeitpunkt wo ich eigentlich wieder  einsteigen wollten, waren die meisten Räder von der 2012Saison schon  vergriffen und somit habe ich nun über ein halbes Jahr warten dürfen auf  die 2013Serie, mit der ich mich nun auch eingedeckt habe!!

Hier in der Gegend von Ulm gibt es mit Sicherheit sehr interessante  Strecken, die ich nun auch über das Forum hier entdecken möchte -entweder es nimmt vllt jemand sprichwörtlich "an die hand" bzw. ich werde mich einfach mal wo mit dazu anhängen zum biken

Schöne Grüsse,
Tobi


----------



## junkyjerk (1. Oktober 2012)

video vom wochenende... wenn´s gefällt, dann auf "dieses video gefällt mir" klicken...


----------



## Jo_shi (1. Oktober 2012)

Hat am Donnerstag noch jemand frei und Lust ne Runde in die Berge zu gehen. Wetter soll soweit ja ganz gut werden.


----------



## junkyjerk (1. Oktober 2012)

@joshi: ich glaub, du verwechselst das mit mittwoch. ab donnerstag wirds wetter mies.


----------



## Manoni (1. Oktober 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> video vom wochenende... wenn´s gefällt, dann auf "dieses video gefällt mir" klicken...



Ob mir das gefällt?!?! Das video ist der Hammer! So geil!


----------



## Ulmi (1. Oktober 2012)

Servus Tobi, yeaph einfach dranhängen Angebote zum mitfahren kommen hier ja immer wieder rein. Also dran bleiben ;-I


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Oktober 2012)

@Manoni: wie war es in oberstdorf beim marathon?


----------



## fr-andi (2. Oktober 2012)

@Jörg oder so: Fahre wahrscheinl. morgen nach Hopfgarten (kein Feiertag in A!), vorsichtig versuchen, obs mit Verletzung halbwegs geht und wenn iwie ja, dann evt. Fr/Sa. Schladming. Falls noch jemand. 
Gruss!


----------



## Manoni (2. Oktober 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @_Manoni_: wie war es in oberstdorf beim marathon?



Es war echt a super Parcours. Mit singletrack downhills! Es war aber schwer, 2400hm über 64km und manchmal müsste man das Rad aufm Schülter hinauf trägen...
Und so viele Profi's! Ich war die einzige ohne Teamanzug... 

Aber es war echt schön und gut organisiert, und mit meine Podiumplatz 
habe ich noch einen Spatzleschüssel bekommen  3. Platz (von 3...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steph4n (2. Oktober 2012)

hehe glückwunsch 

Dreht morgen jemand ne Runde? Würde mich gern anschließen.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Aitschie (4. Oktober 2012)

Keine Seite ohne Bilder, Grüße aus'm Allgäu


----------



## fetzwech (4. Oktober 2012)

Sehr schön, da fällts Schaffa scho leichter  @globette: hier bist du richtig...


----------



## junkyjerk (5. Oktober 2012)

drehe morgen nachmittag noch ne runde übers hochsträss ins lautertal. abfahrt kurz nach 14uhr in der sterngasse 9. bikeline. falls wer mitfahren will.


----------



## Jo_shi (5. Oktober 2012)

Werde morgen meine für Donnerstag geplante Tour in die Berge nachholen. 

Gesendet von meinem Sony Ray mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jo_shi (5. Oktober 2012)

So leider durch die Kinder unterbrochen worden. 

Also habe noch zwei Plätze im Auto frei. Eines der Räder sollte aber 9mm oder 20mm Steckachse haben. Los gehen soll es in Ulm um 6:00 Uhr. Die Tour dauert ca. 7 Std. mit Pausen für 43km und 1500hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gomerline (5. Oktober 2012)

Hat hier zufällig jemand ein günstiges 10-fach Schaltwerk rumfliegen?


----------



## steph4n (6. Oktober 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> drehe morgen nachmittag noch ne runde übers hochsträss ins lautertal. abfahrt kurz nach 14uhr in der sterngasse 9. bikeline. falls wer mitfahren will.



Würde auf dem Hochsträss/Kuhberg dazustoßen, wo fährst du hoch?


----------



## dechfrax (6. Oktober 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> drehe morgen nachmittag noch ne runde übers hochsträss ins lautertal. abfahrt kurz nach 14uhr in der sterngasse 9. bikeline.


Ich treff Dich gegen 14:30 an der Kuhbergantennne.


----------



## Tria-Rainer (6. Oktober 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> drehe morgen nachmittag noch ne runde übers hochsträss ins lautertal. abfahrt kurz nach 14uhr in der sterngasse 9. bikeline. falls wer mitfahren will.




ich wär auch dabei,   würde auch am kuhberg einsteigen, 14:30 uhr oben an der antenne ???


----------



## Tria-Rainer (6. Oktober 2012)

Tria-Rainer schrieb:


> ich wär auch dabei,   würde auch am kuhberg einsteigen, 14:30 uhr oben an der antenne ???




ok andi das war syncrondenken, ich komm also auch 14:30 antenne...


----------



## enforce (8. Oktober 2012)

Hat am kommenden WE jemand Lust hier mitzumachen?

http://www.enduroseries.net/index.p...-in-treuchtlingen&catid=10&Itemid=101&lang=de


----------



## Beorn (8. Oktober 2012)

Kennt jemand einen Laden in oder um Ulm der 5.10 Schuhe hat? Unerwarteter Geldsegen will verbraten werden


----------



## fetzwech (8. Oktober 2012)

Beorn schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen Laden in oder um Ulm der 5.10 Schuhe hat? Unerwarteter Geldsegen will verbraten werden


 @Beorn: http://www.bikepark-albstadt.de/component/content/article/57-five-ten-mit-gripgarantie.html
falls das zu weit zum Shoppen ist eher ne Nummer grösser bestellen...


----------



## Beorn (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich dachte, dass es vielleicht in einer größeren Stadt was gibt. Dann ist die Stadt wohl noch nicht groß genug 

Hast du ne Empfehlung, wenn ich sonst 45/46 hab, was am ehesten passt?


----------



## Pablo P. (8. Oktober 2012)

http://www.bb-bike.de/ in Mietingen hat ebenfalls 5.10!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (8. Oktober 2012)

@Beorn: der Andi in Sulzberg bei Kempten (www.anbipa.de) hat auch 5.10. Lässt sich vielleicht mit einer Bergetour verbinden.


----------



## Jo_shi (8. Oktober 2012)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von der Tour am Samstag. Bin die Tour zur Steinkarscharte vom Joe vom 28.08. dann alleine gefahren. Das tolle Wetter wollte ich nicht ungenutzt verstreichen lassen. Alle Bilde von mir mit Selbstauslöser und Ministativ.




 

 

 

 



alle Bilder unter: http://www.joshuaweb.de/2012/10/07/eine-schone-herbsttour-in-den-alpen/


----------



## Manoni (9. Oktober 2012)

Hallo!!

Leider macht de Kitzsteinhorn Getscher donnerstag nicht auf, söllte eigentlich 3 Tagen skifahren (für die Arbeit ) Also, jetzt habe ich Zeit. Wer hat lust Do oder Fr auf eine Tagestour in die Berge? Ich habe noch nichts vor, kenne mich noch gar nicht gut aus, kann aber was googlen und plannen. Wetter wird fabelhaft!


----------



## Ulmi (10. Oktober 2012)

...das ist ne gute Frage?! Vielleicht gibts nen link zu nem örtlichen Händler über die 5.10 Internet Seite....hab gerade selber gekuckt, blöd aufgebaute Seite.... notfalls mal beim Sport Sohn nachschauen....der hat ja fast alles in seinem Rießenschuppen! Krieg ich die Schuhe beim Rideout am Freitag zu sehen?!

PS: Falls jemand Bock hat, Ausfahrt Freitag Treffpunkt 09.00 Uhr Einfahrt Roxyparkplatz


----------



## Beorn (10. Oktober 2012)

Hab jetzt bestellt, vielleicht kommen sie früh genug, vielleicht auch nicht. Die 5.10 Seite kennt nur Händler an der kanadischen Westküste, keine unschöne Gegend, aber nicht gerade ums Eck.

Wie jetzt: Freitag Roxyparkplatz? Sollen wir Blb, dann eher halbe Stunde früher und irgendwo den Kuhberg hoch.


----------



## Ulmi (10. Oktober 2012)

halbe Std. früher schaff ich nich, hab gedacht wir nehmen mal die botanische Garten Runde incl. Ermingen etc unter die Stollen und nächste Woche wieder LT, wenn BLB dann müssen wir die halbe Stunde hinten dran hängen denke auch aufgrund Freitag Wetter Prognosen eignet sich naher Umkreis besser


----------



## Manoni (10. Oktober 2012)

Hey Ulmi und Beorn,

Ich fahre gerne mit am freitag! Bis dann.


----------



## Ulmi (10. Oktober 2012)

@Manoni, klaro bis denne, schick dir noch meine Handynummer


----------



## Beorn (10. Oktober 2012)

Gut Freitag 0900 am Roxy. Das ist doch beim Donauschwabenmuseum da ums Eck? Schuhe gucken wird nix, werden nachbestellt, rund 10 Tage sind anvisiert ;( Also weiter übers Pedal rutschen. Werd ich dann der einzige Nichklicker sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulmi (10. Oktober 2012)

genau Museum, und wenns Wetter noch schlechter wird dann gehen wir in das selbige und "clickern" uns durch die Gänge...achso, du nicht


----------



## Beorn (10. Oktober 2012)

In die Karte will ich dann eintragen wo wir waren. Hört sich nach interessanter Runde an. Ich hoff dann mal, dass ich nach der letzten Woche noch mit euch mithalten kann. Sonst müsst ihr schon mal nen Kaffee vortrinken bis ich nachkomm.


----------



## Tria-Rainer (10. Oktober 2012)

ich werd morgen nachmittag ne runde drehen... allerdings schon etwas früher 16:30 uhr treffpunkt herrlinger bahnhof, oder von mir aus auch kuhberg antenne ?


----------



## globette (10. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Ulmer bikers,

Ich bin Lotte aus Belgien (Kalmthout, Antwerpen), 30 years young, hangin' around in Ulm (Kuhberg), started biking this summer. Just bought my first mtb through Bikemarkt. Did a testride in the Albstadt bike park last Saturday.. That was fun!!!

This picture was taken two months ago in Canada, on one of BC's epic single trails. 'Keystone Standard Basin': beautiful!! Grüssle


----------



## Ulmi (10. Oktober 2012)

Hi Lotte, if you have time, join us...

PS: Nice Picture


----------



## Ruggi (10. Oktober 2012)

Hey Lotte,

yes, that ride on saturday was lots of fun!!! 
you start biking this summer ? 
respect for your run from the start tower 
Did you jump over the barbie-gap on the castle trail, too? 

Grüßle Holger





globette schrieb:


> Hallo Ulmer bikers,
> 
> Ich bin Lotte aus Belgien (Kalmthout, Antwerpen), 30 years young, hangin' around in Ulm (Kuhberg), started biking this summer. Just bought my first mtb through Bikemarkt. Did a testride in the Albstadt bike park last Saturday.. That was fun!!!
> 
> This picture was taken two months ago in Canada, on one of BC's epic single trails. 'Keystone Standard Basin': beautiful!! Grüssle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## globette (10. Oktober 2012)

Ulmi schrieb:


> Hi Lotte, if you have time, join us...
> 
> PS: Nice Picture



Maybe I will! I will let you know:::


----------



## globette (10. Oktober 2012)

Ruggi schrieb:


> Hey Lotte,
> 
> yes, that ride on saturday was lots of fun!!!
> you start biking this summer ?
> ...



After 3 scary runs at the Grandvalira bike park in Andorra in july I thought 'NO!'.. But in Canada I gave it a second chance, rode some single trails around Revelstoke, BC (Frisby Ridge, Keystone Standard Basin, Flowdown) and spent one day at the Silver Star bike park, and SOLD!! 

That tower was sooo scary at first, but then you try it and it's just funny  But I don't think I know where that barbie-gap is?!


 Is it okay if I write in English here? I do understand German, so I can read everything, but writing is a bit more difficult...


----------



## Molchus-Imensus (10. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wegen Arbeit bin ich (relativ) frisch  nach Ulm gezogen. Jetzt bin ich am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht ein neues Rad kaufen möchte. Das würde sich aber nur rentieren, wenn ich hier Leute finden würde, die einigermaßen regelmäßig rumfahren und mich mitnehmen würden.
Zu mir, ich bin so zwischen 16-18 relativ viel gefahren, die letzten Jahre ist es jetzt etwas eingeschlafen. Bis jetzt eher so cc, aber mein anvisiertes Neurad wär ein Allmountain.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: gibts hier in Ulm Leute, die regelmäßig fahren, und einen nicht so trainierten wie mich (gerne) mitnehmen würden? Wenn ja, wann fahrt ihr denn dann so?

Ich hoffe, dass das jetzt nicht komplett im falschen Thread gelandet ist. Würde mich über antworten freuen.

Viele Grüße, Basti


----------



## flowbike (10. Oktober 2012)

@globette: as i've seen on one of your Pics, you are riding a Covert 
good choice


----------



## Ulmi (10. Oktober 2012)

Grüß dich Basti, nur keine Scheu, meinereiner ist meistens 1x in der Woche Vormittags unterwegs und dann noch einmal Mittwoch Nachmittags ab 14.oo h regelmäßig unterwegs, auch im Winter
Wenn es absehbar ist wann und von wo, wir (oder ich), fahre, schreib ich das halt hier rein. 
Außerdem kann ich dir nur aus eigener Erfahrung schreiben, während meiner gesamten Schulzeit war ich gezwungen von März bis November Fahrrad zu fahren. Mit dem Führerschein wurde das Fahrrad verkauft. Vor ein paar Jahren bin ich wieder "angefixt" worden, seitdem ist ein Leben ohne Bike nicht vorstellbar!!! Klaro in der Gruppe macht es mehr Spaß, seine Grenzen findet man aber am besten alleine , wenn man dann noch regelmäßig zur Arbeit fährt kommt die Fitness schnell von alleine. 
Wartest du bis das IBC Carver fertig wird ?! Allmountain würd ich mir auf jedenfall zulegen, der Anzug passt fasst überall
RADON hat laut letzter "Bike" ein Hammer AM Bike zu nem Top Preis aufm Markt gebracht, wäre mein derzeitiger Favorit (wer weiß wie lange das mit dem Carver noch dauert.....)

 @globette; I prefer writing in german und du kannst in englisch antworten ;-)
Gruß 

Rainer


----------



## Beorn (10. Oktober 2012)

globette: Welcome and hope to see you soon! Do you prefer English or German as spoken language?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Rainer,

Mittwoch nachmittags wäre auch für mich ein machbarer regelmäßiger Termin. Es käme darauf an, wo du fährst und ob du ein gemäßigtes Tempo akzeptieren könntest. Winter wäre kein Hindernis.

Paul



Ulmi schrieb:


> Grüß dich Basti, nur keine Scheu, meinereiner ist ... Mittwoch Nachmittags ab 14.oo h regelmäßig unterwegs, auch im Winter


----------



## Ulmi (10. Oktober 2012)

einfach mal mitfahren, wir sind ein recht humaner Haufen wo der Spaß und nicht die Stoppuhr im Vordergrund steht. In der Regel sind es so um die 25 km innerhalb 2 Stunden. Ich geb dir gerne mal Bescheid beim nächsten Termin, ah, der wäre sozusagen schon nächste Woche. Von wo aus überlege ich mir noch ;-)


----------



## Beorn (10. Oktober 2012)

Willkommen auch Basti!

Das kommt davon, wenn man dauernd Seiten offen hat und vor dem Antworten nicht nochmal liest.


----------



## Manoni (11. Oktober 2012)

Tria-Rainer schrieb:


> ich werd morgen nachmittag ne runde drehen... allerdings schon etwas früher 16:30 uhr treffpunkt herrlinger bahnhof, oder von mir aus auch kuhberg antenne ?



Ich fahre gerne mit Rainer. Passt Trefpunkt Kuhberg antenne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tria-Rainer (11. Oktober 2012)

Manoni schrieb:


> Ich fahre gerne mit Rainer. Passt Trefpunkt Kuhberg antenne?



ok prima passt, dann also treffpunkt antenne kuhberg 16:30 uhr


----------



## Molchus-Imensus (11. Oktober 2012)

vielen Dank für den netten Empfang.
gibts bei euch auch einen Termin am Wochenende? Unter der Woche muss ich arbeiten, da bin ich leider relativ eingespannt.


----------



## Tria-Rainer (11. Oktober 2012)

globette schrieb:


> Hallo Ulmer bikers,
> 
> Ich bin Lotte aus Belgien (Kalmthout, Antwerpen), 30 years young, hangin' around in Ulm (Kuhberg), started biking this summer. Just bought my first mtb through Bikemarkt. Did a testride in the Albstadt bike park last Saturday.. That was fun!!!
> 
> This picture was taken two months ago in Canada, on one of BC's epic single trails. 'Keystone Standard Basin': beautiful!! Grüssle



hallo lotte,  täusch ich mich oder sind wir uns am montag auf nem trail bei arnegg begegnet ;-)  ich versuchs mal auf deutsch, du sollst ja bisschen was dazu lernen...  und so schlecht war dein deutsch garnicht ;-) willkommen im forum


----------



## globette (11. Oktober 2012)

Tria-Rainer schrieb:


> hallo lotte,  täusch ich mich oder sind wir uns am montag auf nem trail bei arnegg begegnet ;-)  ich versuchs mal auf deutsch, du sollst ja bisschen was dazu lernen...  und so schlecht war dein deutsch garnicht ;-) willkommen im forum



Hallo Rainer, ja, dass war ich auf dem trail ganz alleine  Leider kann ich heute nicht, vielleicht nexte mal... Grüssle


----------



## Tria-Rainer (11. Oktober 2012)

globette schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer, ja, dass war ich auf dem trail ganz alleine  Leider kann ich heute nicht, vielleicht nexte mal... Grüssle



uiii sehr gutes deutsch , oder doch ein übersetzer-programm  ?  

na dann bis demnächst mal....


----------



## globette (11. Oktober 2012)

flowbike schrieb:


> @globette: as i've seen on one of your Pics, you are riding a Covert
> good choice



I have been riding all kinds of bikes, borrowing them from friendly Canadian bikers every time. Now I have my own, a Felt Redemption 2 (2011), and @fetzwech is jealous of my fork


----------



## dechfrax (11. Oktober 2012)

Freundliche Grüße aus dem Tessin!

Erst mal an den Gleisen horchen, ob auch kein Bähnlein kommt:






Wenn's kommt unbedingt vorbeilassen!





Dann kann's weitergehen:


----------



## Ulmi (12. Oktober 2012)

sodele Grüße an die heutigen Mitfahrer Jo Hannes, Lotte und Manon, war ne schöne Runde hat richtig Spaß gemacht am Ende standen 40 km bei mir auf der Uhr und beim Einrollen in die Hofeinfahrt hats angefangen zu schütten, also alles richtig gemacht!!!
Bis zum nächsten mal!

Gruß 

Ulmi


----------



## Aitschie (12. Oktober 2012)

medc17 schrieb:


>



 @medc17: Schickes neues Rad!  Find ich super, ich nehm den Platz hinter dir, vorn ins Körbchen bitte ein gekühltes Hefeweizen zur Regeneration. DANKE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (15. Oktober 2012)

@Aitschie:
Wir sind dann doch mit dem Bike weiter ....





Wem die Schienen nicht bekannt vorkommen:

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/13305


----------



## Tria-Rainer (16. Oktober 2012)

die wetter prognosen für morgen stehen ja richtig gut   ich werd morgen ne feierabendrunde drehen... jemand lust mitzufahren ? antenne kuhberg 17 uhr ?


----------



## junkyjerk (16. Oktober 2012)

ich würd ja so gerne, komme aber vor 18uhr nicht aus dem büro. mist. dafür am wochenende mal wieder ne tour am samstag nachmittag, abfahrt sterngasse 9 gegen 14:15uhr und sonntag ne runde im bikepark drehen, albstadt vielleicht.


----------



## Tria-Rainer (17. Oktober 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ich würd ja so gerne, komme aber vor 18uhr nicht aus dem büro. mist. dafür am wochenende mal wieder ne tour am samstag nachmittag, abfahrt sterngasse 9 gegen 14:15uhr und sonntag ne runde im bikepark drehen, albstadt vielleicht.



ja schade... bist dann an der antenne oben bist wirds halt fast schon wieder dunkel


----------



## Beorn (17. Oktober 2012)

Freitag 8:30 ab Antenne Kuhberg nach Blaubeuren. Zeit verhandelbar


----------



## fetzwech (17. Oktober 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ... und sonntag ne runde im bikepark drehen, albstadt vielleicht.



Sonntag 28.10. ist big Saisonabschluss im Albstadt Bikepark mit Spanferkel, 5/10-Verlosung und 20%-Rabatt auf alles. Wenns nicht schüttet wär das @globette, @m-a-l-a und mein Plan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (17. Oktober 2012)

planänderung: samstag bikepark albstadt, sonntag ne runde ins lautertal oder nach blaubeuren. wer ist wann und wo mit dabei?

  @medc17, @Tria-Rainer: samstag steht dann oder?


----------



## Tria-Rainer (17. Oktober 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> planänderung: samstag bikepark albstadt, sonntag ne runde ins lautertal oder nach blaubeuren. wer ist wann und wo mit dabei?
> 
> @_medc17_, @_Tria-Rainer_: samstag steht dann oder?



samstag bin ich dabei, wegen sonntag weiss ich noch nicht...


----------



## dechfrax (17. Oktober 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @medc17, @Tria-Rainer: samstag steht dann oder?


Jepp, Samstag steht! Soll ich fahren? Auf meinem Träger kann ich insgesamt 3 Bikes mitnehmen, das reicht für uns 3.


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Oktober 2012)

@medc17: wahrscheinlich kommt rainers sohn auch noch mit, dann reicht dein träger nimmer.


----------



## Aitschie (17. Oktober 2012)

@all: wer will, ich werde am Sonntag nachmittag mit meiner Frau eine kombinierte Bike-Wandertour im Allgäu machen (sie zu Fuß, ich mit Rad auf der Schultern). Ziel habe ich 2 im Visier, entweder in Hindelang oder in Hinterstein. Dauer Aufstieg ca. 2h, davon ca. 1,5h Tragen. Bergab gibts jeweils feine Trails, die etwas fordernder sind. Wer mit will und die Bikebergsteigerei mal ausprobieren will darf gerne mitkommen.

Finales Ziel mit Treffpunkt und Startzeit gibts per PN.


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Oktober 2012)

@Aitschie: mail mir mal, wo du hin willst, sonntag gehts auch bei uns in die berge, hebbe will auch.


----------



## Boxershorts841 (19. Oktober 2012)

Hey Leute, ich wollte mal ein paar Biker hier in Ulm kennelernen, um ein paar Strecken heraus zu finden. Wenn ihr euch nächste Woche mal trefft, wäre ich mit dabei 
grüßle
Magnus


----------



## Beorn (19. Oktober 2012)

Reinschaun und mitfahrn sag ich mal und willkommen!


----------



## Ulmi (19. Oktober 2012)

Hi Beorn, 
also ich könnte nächste Woche Vormittags am Montag, Mittwoch, und Freitag
am liebsten wäre mir Mittwoch, 
Da  könnten wir  richtig früh schon starten (8h Abgabe Kiga), Wetter soll mal bis Freitag halten..

Von daher Termin Mittwoch 8.30h Antenne Hochsträß?!


----------



## Ulmi (19. Oktober 2012)

PS: Natürlich all others are welcome!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulmi (19. Oktober 2012)

...da fällt mir noch was ein, welche Freaks waren denn am Donnerstag Abend gegen 22.00 Uhr vom Blaubeurer Tor Ring  Richtung Karlstraße mit den Bikes unterwegs beim Nightride sah ja mächtig aus.....hab schon gedacht ich bin in nem Lupine Werbevideo gelandet
raus mit der Sprache, wer war das


----------



## Beorn (19. Oktober 2012)

Mittwoch 8:30 passt. Wenn du willst, dann treffen wir uns am Syrlin-Haus, dann musst hinterher nimmer alles hoch. Wir müssen dann sowieso mit der Karte die Möglichkeiten durchgehen, den derer sind viele!

Bilder kannste im Album ansehn, wenn deine Nacht weiterhin so entspannt bleibt (was ich dir wünsche!).


----------



## Manoni (20. Oktober 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> planänderung: samstag bikepark albstadt, sonntag ne runde ins lautertal oder nach blaubeuren. wer ist wann und wo mit dabei?



Hallo! Fährt ihr morgen eine Runde? Lg


----------



## enforce (20. Oktober 2012)

ja, aber im Allgäu. Wird wohl auch wieder etwas tragelastiger.


----------



## Manoni (20. Oktober 2012)

Ok, ich war gestern schon in Allgäu unterwegs, auf der Trettachspitze, aber ohne bike 
War super, aber morgen leider nur Zeit für eine 2-3 stundige Runde in die nahe von Ulm.

Viel spaß Enforce!


----------



## steph4n (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich wäre bei einer Runde um Ulm dabei, wann willst du fahren?


----------



## maschbaer (21. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
will heute mit einem Kumpel eine drei Burgen Tour um Blaubeuren von Ulm aus fahren (ca. 53km und 900Hm). Abfahrt 16:10 an der Antenne auf dem Kuhberg. Am besten Licht mitnehmen falls wir es nicht vor dem Dunkelwerden zurückschaffen.

Gruß Masch


----------



## Boxershorts841 (21. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Ulmi und Beorn,
Mittwoch 8.30 Uhr währe ich auch gerne mit von der Partie. Wenn ich euch natürlich nicht zu lahm bin, denn mit meiner Ausdauer ists nicht zu weit hin 
Hätte an max. 2-3h fahrt gedacht... Ansonsten kann ich ja zwischendrin bestimmt aussteigen.

grüßle
Magnus


----------



## Beorn (21. Oktober 2012)

Wir wollen nach Blaubeuren und dort runter und hoch und runter und hoch und runter und heim. Die hoch und runter sind in Anzahl variabel und zwischendrin kann man natürlich sowohl Treibstoff (bei mir immer Kaffee) nachtanken als auch früher wieder Richtung Ulm abdrehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuusääng (23. Oktober 2012)

Hallo an alle ich hatte schon das Vergnügen einpaar von euch in Albstadt kennen zu lernen.
Ich würde auch gerne mal einpaar Trail hier in ulm fahren aber ich habe leider um 8.30 noch ne Vorlesung. Gibt es auch noch Leute ( jörg) die villt. auch erst so gegen 16 Uhr starten.

würd mich freuen 
gruß Patrick


----------



## dechfrax (23. Oktober 2012)

Kuusääng schrieb:


> Gibt es auch noch Leute ( jörg) die villt. auch erst so gegen 16 Uhr starten.


Dann machen wir doch gleich einen Termin draus. Am Mittwoch um 16:00 starten hat den Vorteil, dass wir noch 3h ohne Licht fahren können.


----------



## Boxershorts841 (23. Oktober 2012)

Blaubeuren ist mir ehrlich gesagt ein wenig zu weit zum fahren. Da bin ich ja schon fertig wenn ich ankomme 
So würds mir jetzt nix ausmachen, wenn wir dann die Tour von Ulm nach Blaubeuren starten und dann wieder zurückfahren. Doch hin, dort rumheizen und dann wieder zurück ist für mich etwas zu viel für den Anfang!

Vielleicht schließ ich mich ja dann der Tour um 16 uhr an!

Muss ich aber kurzfristig schaun ob ich Zeit hab.
Wo trefft ihr euch denn?


----------



## Tria-Rainer (23. Oktober 2012)

Kuusääng schrieb:


> Hallo an alle ich hatte schon das Vergnügen einpaar von euch in Albstadt kennen zu lernen.
> Ich würde auch gerne mal einpaar Trail hier in ulm fahren aber ich habe leider um 8.30 noch ne Vorlesung. Gibt es auch noch Leute ( jörg) die villt. auch erst so gegen 16 Uhr starten.
> 
> würd mich freuen
> gruß Patrick




hi patrick,  ja albstadt war mal wieder geiler tag... 
klar gibts hier einige leute die gegen 16 uhr oder eher noch später biken, wenn mir nichts dazwischen kommt würd mich am mittwoch medc17 anschließen


----------



## Kuusääng (23. Oktober 2012)

Alles klar super wo ist denn der Teffpunkt


----------



## dechfrax (23. Oktober 2012)

Kuusääng schrieb:


> Alles klar super wo ist denn der Teffpunkt


16:00 Bhf Herrlingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuusääng (23. Oktober 2012)

alles klar ich werd da sein bis dann


----------



## Beorn (23. Oktober 2012)

Morgen früh ist sowieso gestorben. Einer ist selber krank und der Andere hat ein krankes Kind daheim liegen.


----------



## Tria-Rainer (24. Oktober 2012)

medc17 schrieb:


> 16:00 Bhf Herrlingen




ich bin auch am start... muss mich allerdings schon bisschen früher wieder ausklinken...


----------



## Ulmi (24. Oktober 2012)

....nächste Woche im Schnee wird wieder angegriffen ;-)


----------



## Tria-Rainer (24. Oktober 2012)

medc17 schrieb:


> 16:00 Bhf Herrlingen



also wenn ich bis 16:03 nicht da bin fahrt ihr bitte los... so wie es im moment aussieht, schaff ichs heute doch nicht


----------



## Boxershorts841 (24. Oktober 2012)

Verdammt,
hoffe ihr habt nicht auf mich gewartet. Habs ganz über meine Bachelorarbeit verschlafen!
Ohje
Sorry!!!
Hoffentlich bis zum nächsten mal!


----------



## Kuusääng (26. Oktober 2012)

Hi ich möchte mich noch beim medc 17 für dir kleine aber schöne Tour bedanken und werde auf jeden Fall öffters am start sein


----------



## dechfrax (26. Oktober 2012)

Kuusääng schrieb:


> Hi ich möchte mich noch beim medc 17 für dir kleine aber schöne Tour bedanken ...


Schnüff, ich werd gleich rot. 
War aber wirklich ne schöne Runde. Wer weis, wann es mal wieder so trocken sein wird


----------



## Kuusääng (30. Oktober 2012)

wann wird denn diese woche mal gebiket? Am Donnerstag ?


----------



## junkyjerk (30. Oktober 2012)

Kuusääng schrieb:


> wann wird denn diese woche mal gebiket? Am Donnerstag ?



ja, donnerstag gehen wir biken, leider nicht hier, sondern in finale ligure. ausserdem nur bergab..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fetzwech (30. Oktober 2012)

Fiiinaaalööö Ooo Oooooooo, cantarööö Oooooo Ooooo Oooo Oooooooooo Schiggeding


----------



## gasman (30. Oktober 2012)

man muss gar nicht bis finale ligure.
so hats gestern den 6er runter nach bozen ausgeschaut


----------



## fr-andi (30. Oktober 2012)

Ja, da bin ich auch grad in der Ecke(Vintschgau) und im Winter öfters in Kohlern, hehe.
Gruss!


----------



## Kuusääng (30. Oktober 2012)

sonst keiner in Ulm


----------



## Boxershorts841 (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich währe da...
Hätte Donnerstag wahrscheinlich auch Zeit für 2-3 Stunden zum fahrn.
Was schwebt dir denn so vor?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. Oktober 2012)

Boxershorts841 schrieb:


> Ich währe da...
> Hätte Donnerstag wahrscheinlich auch Zeit für 2-3 Stunden zum fahrn.


Zeitfenster?


----------



## Michael_H (30. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

dann wünsche ich euch viel Spaß in Finale.
Am Donnerstag wehre ich in Ulm dabei.


----------



## Tria-Rainer (31. Oktober 2012)

Kuusääng schrieb:


> sonst keiner in Ulm



ich werde heute ne kleine runde drehen, lautertal... wer lust hat mitzufahren um 16 uhr herrlingerbahnhof


----------



## Kuusääng (31. Oktober 2012)

also ich hätte am donnerstag mal die DH strecke aufgesucht aber mir wäre es lieber ne kleine Tour zu fahren ich kenn mich leider in ulm nicht so aus brauche also einen Tourguid !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tria-Rainer (31. Oktober 2012)

Kuusääng schrieb:


> also ich hätte am donnerstag mal die DH strecke aufgesucht aber mir wäre es lieber ne kleine Tour zu fahren ich kenn mich leider in ulm nicht so aus brauche also einen Tourguid !!![/quot
> 
> ich werd auch am donnerstag ne runde drehen, um arnegg, kiesen/lautertal... wer lust hat treffpunkt 10:30 uhr herrlinger bahnhof


----------



## Kuusääng (31. Oktober 2012)

ah 10,30 ist mir zu früh ich dachte eher so an 13 uhr dann wär ich dabei


----------



## Tria-Rainer (31. Oktober 2012)

Kuusääng schrieb:


> ah 10,30 ist mir zu früh ich dachte eher so an 13 uhr dann wär ich dabei



ja ok... für mich zu spät, ich werd um 10:30 starten...


----------



## Kuusääng (31. Oktober 2012)

alles klar dann werd ich morgen mal die dh strecke unsicher machen 
bis dann


----------



## Michael_H (1. November 2012)

Tria-Rainer schrieb:


> ja ok... für mich zu spät, ich werd um 10:30 starten...



Hallo Rainer,
wenn ich nicht verpenne, bin ich dabei.
Gruss
Michael


----------



## steph4n (1. November 2012)

bin auch dabei, bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulmi (1. November 2012)

schließ mich auch noch an.....ui, dann aber schnell noch den letzten Schluck Kaffee runter....

PS 

Kusääääng, pass auf der DH Strecke bei Nässe auf! Ist eigentlich so gut wie unfahrbar...(wohne 500m weiter und war da schon ab un zu.....)


----------



## RandyAndy (1. November 2012)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## Ulmi (1. November 2012)

..sodele, Kinder versorgt, Wäsche versorgt, Wunden versorgt (hab nen doppelten Ellenbogen ;-)) jetzt wirds Zeit fürs Gruppenfoto...und voila da isses..
PS: War ne hammerschöne Ausfahrt, war echt von allem was dabei und mein persönlicher Laubfahrskill ist bestimmt um 3 Stufen geklettert !


----------



## Kuusääng (1. November 2012)

******* dann habe ich ja richtig was verpasst


----------



## Beorn (2. November 2012)

ulmi: Reib nur Salz rein, richtig fies viel! Wenigstens was Neues zu unsrer Runde dabeigewesen?


----------



## Tria-Rainer (2. November 2012)

Ulmi schrieb:


> ..sodele, Kinder versorgt, Wäsche versorgt, Wunden versorgt (hab nen doppelten Ellenbogen ;-)) jetzt wirds Zeit fürs Gruppenfoto...und voila da isses..
> PS: War ne hammerschöne Ausfahrt, war echt von allem was dabei und mein persönlicher Laubfahrskill ist bestimmt um 3 Stufen geklettert !



hi thalfi  ääh ulmi ;-) ja war ne tolle tour gestern und ne prima truppe bei 8 bikers, und alles gepasst, paar stürze weniger dann wärs perfekt gewesen... also ellbogen schön kurieren... bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## fetzwech (2. November 2012)

von wegen Salz: schöne Grüsse von der 24h Enduro Rennstrecke La Manie...


----------



## Tria-Rainer (2. November 2012)

fetzwech schrieb:


> von wegen Salz: schöne Grüsse von der 24h Enduro Rennstrecke La Manie...



geiles bild 
ja ja ihr armen schweine müsst bei sonnenschein und knapp 20 grad, die  bescheidenen trails in finale abschreddern, mein mitleid mit euch ;-) grüße aus ulm


----------



## Beorn (2. November 2012)

Die steht höchstens auf das Salz an deinen Handschuhn.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. November 2012)

fetzwech schrieb:


>


Dein persönlicher Schutzengel?
Hat er dir tief in die Augen geschaut und ein paar ernste Worte geredet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulmi (2. November 2012)

hi Beorn, dafür hast du heute nicht 1 Stunde lang dein Fahrrad waschen-(pf)legen-und fönen müssen...man hat das gedauert bis ich das letzte Laubblatt zwischen den Ritzeln raushatte, der Spannhebel von der Sattelstütze ist mittlerweile durch ein Fundstück aus der Gruschtlkiste ersetzt worden, zwar hat der Ringdurchmesser vom Fundstück nicht gepasst, aber kurz mal den Hebel abmontiert und gegen den Abgebrochenen ersetzt
und schon sitzt das Teil wieder----Ziel ist trotzdem Teleskopsattelstütze

....Trialrainer wenn du so weiter machst muss ich mich bald in Thalfi umbenennen


----------



## Beorn (2. November 2012)

Thalfinger Ulmi:

Ich putz mein Rad immer nur mit Gieskanne und selbstgeschnitztem Zahnstocher.

Willkommen im Club der Sattelstützenschnellspanner abbrecher! Forca Telestütze gibts jetzt mit 110mm Verstellweg für Liste 120 Öcken oder so!

Wann nächste Woche hast du Zeit für unsere nächste Morning-Glory-Tour?


----------



## Ulmi (3. November 2012)

Mo.?


----------



## Tria-Rainer (3. November 2012)

Ulmi schrieb:


> hi Beorn, dafür hast du heute nicht 1 Stunde lang dein Fahrrad waschen-(pf)legen-und fönen müssen...
> 
> 
> um die jahreszeit ne stunde putzen lohnt sich für mich nicht, mit dem wasserschlauch grob abgespritzt und die wichtigen teile geschmiert... max 10min und fertig für die nächste matschausfahrt...


----------



## Tria-Rainer (3. November 2012)

neulich in Albstadt  

watch in HD  oben links auf IBC Symbol klicken


----------



## Michael_H (3. November 2012)

Cooles Video Rainer.

Nachtrag zur Tour am Donnerstag: Der Weg ist nun frei


----------



## Tria-Rainer (3. November 2012)

Michael_H schrieb:


> Cooles Video Rainer.
> 
> Nachtrag zur Tour am Donnerstag: Der Weg ist nun frei



respekt ;-)  gute arbeit    na dann bei nächster gelegenheit ausprobieren...


----------



## Ulmi (3. November 2012)

Top Video (Musik erste Sahne..vom Sohn ausgewählt?!;-))
  @Tria-Rainer, bist du im Bikepark auch mit Lycra-Legging und Cube unterwegs


----------



## Tria-Rainer (3. November 2012)

ich dreh morgen ne kleine runde... wer lust hat treffpunkt 10:30 uhr herrlinger bahnhof. sollte es richtig  regnen, würd ich bis spätestens 9:30 die tour hier im forum absagen. wenn  nichts kommt wird gefahren... .


 @Ulmi   stimmt musik von junior. ne nix lycra, nix cube ;-)  voller montour und bigbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuusääng (4. November 2012)

Tria Rainer super Video


----------



## Tria-Rainer (4. November 2012)

Tria-Rainer schrieb:


> ich dreh morgen ne kleine runde... wer lust hat treffpunkt 10:30 uhr herrlinger bahnhof. sollte es richtig  regnen, würd ich bis spätestens 9:30 die tour hier im forum absagen. wenn  nichts kommt wird gefahren... .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ulmi (5. November 2012)

Dienstag Mtb ca. 09.00Uhr Hochsträß Antenne, wer Lust hat mitkommen ;-), 
Dauer ca. 3 Stunden


----------



## Beorn (5. November 2012)

Geht nach Blaubeuren übern Hochsträß. Gemeint ist Kuhbergantenne!


----------



## Ulmi (5. November 2012)

Falls jemand jemanden kennt der größer ist als 185 cm und eine gute Jacke sucht....

am Preis kann man noch ein bisserl drehen..und Versandkosten fallen im Ulmer Raum ja auch weg ;-)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/66729-e-s-es-foothills-jacket-outdoor-urban-rainjacket

PS: Würde die Jacke auch gegen einen kurzen Vorbau und breiten Lenker eintauschen ;-)


----------



## Kuusääng (6. November 2012)

fährt denn am mittwoch abend um 16 uhr noch jemand ne tour???

ich würde gerne fahren aber ich brauch ei Tourguid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tria-Rainer (6. November 2012)

Kuusääng schrieb:


> fährt denn am mittwoch abend um 16 uhr noch jemand ne tour???
> 
> ich würde gerne fahren aber ich brauch ei Tourguid



mittwoch geht bei mir nicht, aber ich werd am donnerstag ne kleine runde ins lautertal... wer lust und zeit hat, vorschlag 16 uhr herrlinger bahnhof...


----------



## Ulmi (6. November 2012)

Morgen gehts bei mir auch nich (generell eh nich ab 16.00h), vielleicht klappt ja was am Wochenende....


----------



## Michael_H (6. November 2012)

Tria-Rainer schrieb:


> mittwoch geht bei mir nicht, aber ich werd am donnerstag ne kleine runde ins lautertal... wer lust und zeit hat, vorschlag 16 uhr herrlinger bahnhof...



Donnerstag hört sich gut an, bin sehr wahrscheinlich dabei.


----------



## Kuusääng (7. November 2012)

Hi also am Donnerstag um 16 uhr in Herrlingen


----------



## Tria-Rainer (8. November 2012)

Kuusääng schrieb:


> Hi also am Donnerstag um 16 uhr in Herrlingen



ja passt 16 uhr herrlinger bahnhof, wenn wir glück haben verzieht sich heut nachmittag der nebel...


----------



## junkyjerk (8. November 2012)

ich versuch es zu schaffen. hab auch mal wieder bock auf sauerei im lautertal.


----------



## Tria-Rainer (8. November 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ich versuch es zu schaffen. hab auch mal wieder bock auf sauerei im lautertal.




hey junky du schaffst das ;-)


----------



## Ulmi (8. November 2012)

...wie sieht es am Sonntag Vormittag aus...muss negativ Stress in positiv Stress umwandeln!!


----------



## junkyjerk (9. November 2012)

würde heute früher schluss machen und nochmal das gute wetter nutzen. treffpunkt 12 uhr oder 13uhr bhf herrlingen? hat jemand zeit und lust?


----------



## Tria-Rainer (9. November 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> würde heute früher schluss machen und nochmal das gute wetter nutzen. treffpunkt 12 uhr oder 13uhr bhf herrlingen? hat jemand zeit und lust?




13 uhr wäre ich dabei... ?    für samstag- sonntag siehts ja nicht so dolle aus... :-(


 @Ulmi: eventl. wird auch am sonntag vormittag gefahren... wird eher spontan entschieden, wenns nicht in strömen pisst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (9. November 2012)

Tria-Rainer schrieb:


> 13 uhr wäre ich dabei... ?



alles klar, dann 13uhr am bhf herrlingen. aber heute wird nicht so gas gegeben wie gestern. ist ja noch was länger hell.


----------



## Aitschie (9. November 2012)

Gerade auf der Startseite einen sehenswerten Beitrag gefunden: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10045786&postcount=1

Grüße ausm Allgäu!


----------



## Tria-Rainer (9. November 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> alles klar, dann 13uhr am bhf herrlingen. aber heute wird nicht so gas gegeben wie gestern. ist ja noch was länger hell.



ich nehm mein dickes bike, dann gehts etwas gemütlicher hoch, runter dafür schneller


----------



## Ulmi (9. November 2012)

@Tria-Rainer yeaph, ich schau halt am Sonntag beim Morgenkaffee mal hierrein ;-). Mäßiger Regen ist angesagt...


----------



## Aitschie (10. November 2012)

@all: ein ganz anderes Thema: wer motiviert sich über Winter im Winterpokal mitzumachen? 
Ich habe ein Team "Geländefahrradschnellfahrfreunde" gegründet und freu mich über "Mitfahrer"!


----------



## Michael_H (11. November 2012)

Aitschie schrieb:


> @all: ein ganz anderes Thema: wer motiviert sich über Winter im Winterpokal mitzumachen?
> Ich habe ein Team "Geländefahrradschnellfahrfreunde" gegründet und freu mich über "Mitfahrer"!



Ich habe dir einen Antrag gemacht


----------



## Beorn (11. November 2012)

Ich fahr zwar auch übern Winter gerne, aber zu wenig und unregelmäßig.


----------



## Ulmi (11. November 2012)

@Aitschie: Wie sehen die Trainingszeiten aus?!


----------



## Aitschie (11. November 2012)

@Ulmi @Beorn: feste Trainingszeiten gibts nicht, außer man vereinbart sich. Wer Sport macht (egal was und wieviel, es soll Spaß machen), trägt die Zeitdauer ein und kriegt Punkte für sich und fürs Team. Zu gewinnen gibts außer Ru(h)m und Ehre nur noch körperliche Fitness zu Beginn der nächsten Saison... 

Hier könnt ihr die Regeln nachlesen: http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/pages/rules

Und hier der aktuelle Stand im Team: http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/595


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (11. November 2012)

bin schon seit 7 Wochen krank, darf grad kein Sport machen 
betreibe Frust-Shopping...


----------



## enforce (12. November 2012)

Glückwunsch, wewlche hst du dir gegönnt?

Ich muss noch bis Weihnachten warten


----------



## junkyjerk (12. November 2012)

axx schrieb:


> bin schon seit 7 Wochen krank, darf grad kein Sport machen
> betreibe Frust-Shopping...



dann erstmal gute besserung und sag jetzt nicht, dass das die betty mit 3500 lumen ist. wenn ja, muss ich die mal im dunkeln sehen. die brennt dir doch den trail trocken...


----------



## Beorn (12. November 2012)

Schau halt nicht von vorne rein und fahr nicht vor ihm, dann wirds sicher ein Erlebnis. Ich muss da dann auch mal mit. Ich komm eigentlich immer mit meiner Hope 1 klar und muss mal selber sehn, wie die Stadionleuchte am Helm wirkt.


----------



## axx (12. November 2012)

Ist nur eine Piko, ich will sie auch zum Laufen nutzen können, da wär mir alles andere zu fett, am Stirnband. Die Piko ist aber schon etwas heller als die üblichen 1000lm Chinalampen 
Tipp am Rande: als DIMB-Mitglied kann man 20% auf UVP sparen


----------



## evel (12. November 2012)

Best Funzel i have ever bought  klein leicht und kaum spürbar auf dem Helm


axx schrieb:


> Ist nur eine Piko, ich will sie auch zum Laufen nutzen können, da wär mir alles andere zu fett, am Stirnband. Die Piko ist aber schon etwas heller als die üblichen 1000lm Chinalampen
> Tipp am Rande: als DIMB-Mitglied kann man 20% auf UVP sparen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (13. November 2012)

wetterprognosen werden besser für den verlauf der woche, ich würd dann mal die lampen laden. donnerstag oder freitag nachmittag ne runde drehen?


----------



## Kuusääng (13. November 2012)

ich muss noch schauen wann ich Zeit hab aber die Lampe ist voll


----------



## dechfrax (13. November 2012)

axx schrieb:


> bin schon seit 7 Wochen krank, darf grad kein Sport machen


Erst mal gute Besserung! 7 Wochen sind schon eklig lang ...



axx schrieb:


> betreibe Frust-Shopping...


Ach, machst Du das auch so 

Stand heute sieht das Wetter für's Wochenende nicht so schlecht aus und es ist auch die ganze Woche trocken. Solle mer noch mal ins Allgäu?


----------



## Aitschie (13. November 2012)

medc17 schrieb:


> Solle mer noch mal ins Allgäu?



Hajo! 

Ich werd da sein, aber ob man nochmal richtig hoch raus kann wage ich zu bezweifeln, dafür wars letztes Wochenende bereits zu weiß. Die Winterklassiker à la Grünten sollten noch gehen, höher dürfte es sehr eng werden. 

Ansonsten kann man auch zwei eher kleinere Touren machen wie Rottachberg und Kanzel - muss man zwischendrin halt entweder paar km mitm Auto fahren oder aber eine längere Asphaltstrecke in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## Beorn (13. November 2012)

Donnerstag um 9:00, Treffpunkt im Stadtgebiet. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Ulmi (14. November 2012)

Iiiccchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## enforce (14. November 2012)

Für ne Allgäutour könnte man auch wieder von Immenstadt starten. Dann hoch zum  Naturfreundehause um den Alpsee und auf dem Gegenhang zurück. Track habe ich noch vom letzten Jahr...


----------



## Beorn (14. November 2012)

Donnerstag 9:00; Bäckerei Kunath in der Burgsteige 1. Der erste holt schon mal den Kaffee


----------



## junkyjerk (14. November 2012)

freitagnachmittagrunde ins lautertal? treffpunkt 14uhr bhf herrlingen?


----------



## Ulmi (14. November 2012)

@Aitschie
kann man in dein Winterteam noch reinrutschen?!
Nachdem ich gelesen habe, was alles noch dazu zählt trau ich mich doch.....

könnte diese Woche noch gut Punkte beisteuern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulmi (14. November 2012)

Beorn schrieb:


> Donnerstag 9:00; Bäckerei Kunath in der Burgsteige 1. Der erste holt schon mal den Kaffee



da ist wohl einer heiß


----------



## Beorn (14. November 2012)

Ich komm dann übern Roten Berg und die Wilhelmsburg runter


----------



## Pablo P. (14. November 2012)

2 - 2 1/2h Niteride heute Abend ab 18.30, ab Schelklingen oder Blaubeuren - jemand dabei?


----------



## Tria-Rainer (14. November 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> freitagnachmittagrunde ins lautertal? treffpunkt 14uhr bhf herrlingen?



14 uhr hört sich gut an, bin dabei


----------



## junkyjerk (14. November 2012)

Tria-Rainer schrieb:


> 14 uhr hört sich gut an, bin dabei



tiptop, freu mich. wieder mit bigbike?


----------



## Ulmi (14. November 2012)

Bin evtl Freitag mit nem Kollegen auch am Start....mmh haben aber keine 
Fette Bikes....nur 150mm ......


----------



## junkyjerk (14. November 2012)

Ulmi schrieb:


> Bin evtl Freitag mit nem Kollegen auch am Start....mmh haben aber keine
> Fette Bikes....nur 150mm ......



das bigbike bezog sich auch nur auf das tempo. also gemässigt.


----------



## Tria-Rainer (14. November 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> das bigbike bezog sich auch nur auf das tempo. also gemässigt.




klaro bigbike ))  dann wirds gemütlicher...


 @_Ulmi_  150mm gehört schon zur kategorie kleines bigbike )


----------



## Aitschie (14. November 2012)

@Ulmi: Platz ist noch, derzeit sind wir nur zu 4t. Einfach das Team Geländefahrradschnellfahrfreunde im Winterpokal suchen und beitreten. Bis Morgen 24Uhr hast noch Zeit...

   @enforce: die Runde kenn ich noch, kannst mir den Track schicken? Aus dem Kopf wüsste ich keinen Trail, der vom Naturfreundehaus richtung alpsee runtergeht. 

 @Tria-Rainer: wenn ich in Ulm mal mitfahren sollte (wenn ich den mal in Ulm sein sollte) komm ich mit nem 80mm Carbonhardtail - ist dass dann ein Micro-BigBike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulmi (14. November 2012)

@Aitschie ....hihi...bin drin..mal schauen was dabei rauskommt ;-)

  @Tria und Hulki..bin gespannt was ihr unter gemächlich versteht ;-), werd wahrscheinlich noch jemanden mitbringen, bin für zwei Stunden am Start...dann muss ich Richtung Kindergarten .....


----------



## Tria-Rainer (14. November 2012)

@_Tria-Rainer_: wenn ich in Ulm mal mitfahren sollte (wenn ich den mal in Ulm sein sollte) komm ich mit nem 80mm Carbonhardtail - ist dass dann ein Micro-BigBike? [/quote]

hey aitschi  micro fängt erst bei 100mm an, dein hardtail ist grad mal ein 
"nano-bigbike"    also wenn das zum bikesteigen nächstes mal mitnimmst bin ich dabei und freu mich auf ne fette abfahrt


----------



## Aitschie (14. November 2012)

Tria-Rainer schrieb:


> hey aitschi  micro fängt erst bei 100mm an, dein hardtail ist grad mal ein
> "nano-bigbike"    also wenn das zum bikesteigen nächstes mal mitnimmst bin ich dabei und freu mich auf ne fette abfahrt



Sag nix, als letzten Herbst mein Stevens Ridge sein Ableben durchzog war ich mit dem Fluent (100mm Marathonfully) beim Bikebergsteigen. Zwar nur die leichteren Touren, aber es ging überraschend gut! Sogar mit Federweg < Vorbaulänge.

Gugggsch du: 




Edith sagt, dass bergauf 11kg deutlich angenehmer wären als 14-15kg. Müsste man also mal probieren, aber den 54cm Lenker würde ich dann doch gegen was Breiteres tauschen


----------



## dechfrax (15. November 2012)

enforce schrieb:


> Für ne Allgäutour könnte man auch wieder von Immenstadt starten. Dann hoch zum  Naturfreundehause um den Alpsee und auf dem Gegenhang zurück. Track habe ich noch vom letzten Jahr...


Die Idee gefällt mir! War in der Gegend dieses Jahr mehrmals zu Fuss unterwegs und hab dabei interessante Sachen gesehen. Kannst Du den Track bitte zukommen lassen?


----------



## Tria-Rainer (15. November 2012)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Sag nix, als letzten Herbst mein Stevens Ridge sein Ableben durchzog war ich mit dem Fluent (100mm Marathonfully) beim Bikebergsteigen. Zwar nur die leichteren Touren, aber es ging überraschend gut! Sogar mit Federweg < Vorbaulänge.
> 
> ja "da guggg isch"  kompliment wahrscheinlich kommst auch noch mit nemm alten klappfahrrad den trail runter ;-)


----------



## Pablo P. (15. November 2012)

@Aitschie, das kommt mir bekannt vor - ist das der Einstieg am Grünten??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuusääng (15. November 2012)

ich bin morgen auch am start um 14 uhr in Herrlingen


----------



## Aitschie (15. November 2012)

@Pablo P: Bild entstand im Mittelteil des (angeblich abgerutschten) Südwegs.

@all: ich will am Samstag ne mittellange Runde rund um Immenstadt drehen. Wer mit will: Start um 12Uhr in Immenstadt am Parkplatz der Mittagbahn. Gegen 17Uhr muss ich wieder auf dem Weg nach Kempten sein.


----------



## Ulmi (16. November 2012)

Mist hab mir meinen hals beim reifenwechsel am mtb komplett verrenkt ...geht gar  nix mehr ...viel Spaß auf der runde......


----------



## bax75 (17. November 2012)

Jemand Bock ein Runde über die Trails um Schelklingen und Blaubeuren zu drehen? 
Start ist um 10Uhr an der Kuhberg-Antenne!
Gruß Axel


----------



## junkyjerk (18. November 2012)

bax75 schrieb:


> Jemand Bock ein Runde über die Trails um Schelklingen und Blaubeuren zu drehen?
> Start ist um 10Uhr an der Kuhberg-Antenne!
> Gruß Axel



hab heute leider nicht soviel zeit. deshalb werd ich heute mittag ne runde ins lautertal drehen. allen viel spass bei euren touren.


----------



## bax75 (18. November 2012)

OK, Planänderung. Wegen fehlender Sonne und Mitfahrern wird die Tour gestrichen. Ich geh dann ein bisschen Technik trainierten.
Gruß Axel


----------



## Aitschie (18. November 2012)

Ich hab gestern ein Foto von unserer letzten Hochtour in den Hochtourenbilderthread eingestellt. Bis Montag 8Uhr kanns zum Foto des Tages gewählt werden und zwar hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool. Abstimmen geht ganz leicht durch "gefällt mir" klicken

Und das ist das Bild (Fotograf enforce, Fahrer flyman (vorne) und aitschie (hinten). Nicht zu sehen: der Hochtourenhund Maxi):


----------



## Ulmi (18. November 2012)

sehr geiles Bild! Ist schon geklickt! Gibt ja ordentlich Stunden wieder fürn Winterpokal ;-)

Apropo WP, @Beorn hoffe mein Hals ist bis Mittwoch wieder Ok, hätte dann Bock auf Lautertal, wie schauts aus?!


----------



## Beorn (19. November 2012)

Muss mal schaun, ob bis dahin der schwiegermütterliche Garten wieder wie ein Garten aussieht 

Prinzipiell Mittwoch Lautertal hört sich fein an. Kannst du die Trails, welche du von Tria gezeigt gekriegt hast vorfahren? Oder hast du nen Track davon, den kann ich am PC anschaun und dann wieder per Bleistift und die Karte malen.....


----------



## Ulmi (19. November 2012)

Beorn schrieb:


> Muss mal schaun, ob bis dahin der schwiegermütterliche Garten wieder wie ein Garten aussieht
> 
> Prinzipiell Mittwoch Lautertal hört sich fein an. Kannst du die Trails, welche du von Tria gezeigt gekriegt hast vorfahren? Oder hast du nen Track davon, den kann ich am PC anschaun und dann wieder per Bleistift und die Karte malen.....



Einen Teil davon (Einstieg Blaustein Ausstieg zwischen Blaustein und Arnegg würde ich noch hinbekommen....dann rüber ins Lautertal...)
Ansonsten, wer war an der Feiertagsrunde nochmal dabei und hat aufgezeichnet?! Wenn möglich bitte mir die Daten zukommen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulmi (21. November 2012)

uiuiui, ist hier aber ruhig geworden....hoffentlich werde ich nicht schizophren und fange bald selbstgespräche hier im Topic an.....grauslig,. 

Von daher, fahre morgen Vormittag ne kleine Runde von Thalfingen aus, und am Donnerstag gehts um ca. 9h von der Donauhalle weg Richtung Ofenloch, wer lust und frei hat darf sich gerne dazu gesellen ;-I


----------



## Kuusääng (21. November 2012)

ich bin diese Woche raus


----------



## Aitschie (21. November 2012)

Ulmi schrieb:


> uiuiui, ist hier aber ruhig geworden....hoffentlich werde ich nicht schizophren und fange bald selbstgespräche hier im Topic an.....grauslig,.



Tja, wir haben November, das Wetter ist meist eher naja - Fazit: die Radsaison ist vorbei. Und irgendwann muss man ja 2013 planen


----------



## Ulmi (21. November 2012)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Tja, wir haben November, das Wetter ist meist eher naja - Fazit: die Radsaison ist vorbei. Und irgendwann muss man ja 2013 planen



huch, ich musste gerade zweimal lesen wer das gepostet hat...du bist doch im WP, steigst du jetzt auf Heimrolle um
oder wartest du auf einen warmen Herbst?!

Naja aus meiner heutigen Kurztour ist auch nix geworden nachdem der Große gestern nicht mehr von der Schüssel wollte......

Egal morgen geht es aufs Bike, vielleicht ist der Boden ja schon gefroren dann wirds ned so dreckig....


----------



## Aitschie (21. November 2012)

Ulmi schrieb:


> huch, ich musste gerade zweimal lesen wer das gepostet hat...du bist doch im WP, steigst du jetzt auf Heimrolle um
> oder wartest du auf einen warmen Herbst?!



Nö, aber im November/Dezember mache ich meist eher weniger. Zudem war ich in letzten Jahren, in denen ich immer sehr viel mehr km und hm gemacht habe als in 2012, auch stets sehr lustlos, um mich bei schlechten Bedingungen aufs Rad zu setzen... 

Ich freu mich jetzt auf die Skitourensaison, im Januar und Februar ist (fast) jedes Wochenende verplant... Unter anderem auch mit paar Gipfeln, die im Sommer dann mit dem Rad angegangen werden! Spotchecken sozusagen


----------



## Beorn (21. November 2012)

Schlammpackung soll schön machen! Hab extra nach meiner Gabel gesehn, nicht dass sie wieder trocken läuft und auf Block geht.


edit: Nicht dass wirs nötig hätten


----------



## Tria-Rainer (22. November 2012)

Ulmi schrieb:


> uiuiui, ist hier aber ruhig geworden....hoffentlich werde ich nicht schizophren und fange bald selbstgespräche hier im Topic an.....grauslig,.
> 
> tja ich bin auch erstmal für ein paar wochen raus... knie innenbandabriss, war gestern in den bergen(füssenerjöchl tannheimertal) ne super tour bei geilem wetter... leider am schluss blöd gestürzt knie verdreht... .
> 
> "aber ich komm wieder keine frage ;-) "


----------



## enforce (22. November 2012)

@ Rainer: gute Besserung. 
btw habt ihr am Füssener Jöchl unsere Spuren im Schnee gesehen?


----------



## Tria-Rainer (22. November 2012)

enforce schrieb:


> @ Rainer: gute Besserung.
> btw habt ihr am Füssener Jöchl unsere Spuren im Schnee gesehen?



danke,  wir haben tatsächlich spuren im schnee gesehen, wann ward ihr unterwegs ?   wir sind von grän aus los, gessewangalpe übers füssener jöchl zur bad kissinger hütte und dann direkt wieder ins tal, ein heftiger trail wieder runter nach grän...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulmi (22. November 2012)

....Mensch Rainer, machst du den Stuntzi....hab heut noch gedacht da isses verdächtig ruhig um dich und dann so ne Nachricht....

Wie lange fällst du aus?! Auf jedenfall gute Besserung und hoffentlich isses nicht so schlimm wie es sich anhört!

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Tria-Rainer (23. November 2012)

Ulmi schrieb:


> ....Mensch Rainer, machst du den Stuntzi....hab heut noch gedacht da isses verdächtig ruhig um dich und dann so ne Nachricht....
> 
> Wie lange fällst du aus?! Auf jedenfall gute Besserung und hoffentlich isses nicht so schlimm wie es sich anhört!
> 
> Gruß Rainer



tja schlimm ist relativ ;-) für mich auf jedenfall, so richtig biken sicher 6 wochen gestrichen...  verdammt lang für mich. ihr könnt ja mal in der zeit ein paar neue trails ausmachen  dann lass ich mich guiden wenn ich wieder fit bin ;-)


----------



## junkyjerk (23. November 2012)

@Tria-Rainer: du hörst jetzt mal weg.

@all: ich fahre heute nachmittag 14uhr am bhf herrlingen ne runde ins lautertal.

wenn wer mitwill, dann einfach melden oder zum bhf kommen.


----------



## Michael_H (23. November 2012)

Hi, gute Besserung Rainer.
Heute 14 Uhr schaffe ich leider nicht.
Ich würde morgen um 10 Uhr an der Kuhberg Antenne zu einer gemütlichen Tour starten.


----------



## Tria-Rainer (23. November 2012)

Michael_H schrieb:


> Hi, gute Besserung Rainer.
> Heute 14 Uhr schaffe ich leider nicht.
> Ich würde morgen um 10 Uhr an der Kuhberg Antenne zu einer gemütlichen Tour starten.



danke michael, wünsch euch viel spass morgen ;-)


----------



## Ulmi (23. November 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @Tria-Rainer: du hörst jetzt mal weg.
> 
> @all: ich fahre heute nachmittag 14uhr am bhf herrlingen ne runde ins lautertal.
> 
> wenn wer mitwill, dann einfach melden oder zum bhf kommen.



oh shit..zu spät gelesen...stattdessen bin ich durch die dunkle Böfinger Halde "alleine"geradelt....Mist die Kommunikation muss besser werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulmi (23. November 2012)

Gestern ne nette Tour über Elchingen-Hörvelsingen (Ofenloch)-Witthau gemacht, dabei wurde es recht urig...teilweise konnte man meinen es kommt gleich ein Grizzly um die Ecke...achso hierbei handelte es sich um die Senke zwischen Witthau und was auch immer da sein mag, echt ne nette Ecke, wir haben uns dann auch an eine Erstbefahrung rangemacht und gleich unfreiwillig nen Anlieger gebaut


----------



## Ulmi (23. November 2012)

Sorry für meinen 3.Post hintereinander...muss Eigenwerbung machen, 
bitte voted beim ICB Bike für Erdgeschoss ;-) (außer der Namen gefällt euch nicht:-( dann gar nicht voten...)...hihi, bin gespannt welchen Namen das Kind bekommt. 

Grazie und Ciao


----------



## axx (23. November 2012)

@Rainer: mein Beileid  kann grad gut nachvollziehen wie das ist

Ich will nach über 2 Monaten Sport-Abstinenz am Sonntag mal wieder das Biken probieren... hat jemand Lust auf eine gaaaanz gemütliche Runde?


----------



## dechfrax (24. November 2012)

axx schrieb:


> Ich will nach über 2 Monaten Sport-Abstinenz am Sonntag mal wieder das Biken probieren... hat jemand Lust auf eine gaaaanz gemütliche Runde?


Was schwebt Dir vor, was langes oder kurzes? Für ne kurze Runde könnte ich mich zu Hause rausreissen.


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (24. November 2012)

axx schrieb:


> @_Rainer_: mein Beileid  kann grad gut nachvollziehen wie das ist
> 
> Ich will nach über 2 Monaten Sport-Abstinenz am Sonntag mal wieder das Biken probieren... hat jemand Lust auf eine gaaaanz gemütliche Runde?


Wann soll`s losgehen?
 @Rainer:Schnelle Genesung!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (24. November 2012)

Ulmi schrieb:


> ... recht urig...teilweise konnte man meinen es kommt gleich ein Grizzly um die Ecke...achso hierbei handelte es sich um die Senke zwischen Witthau und was auch immer da sein mag, echt ne nette Ecke, wir haben uns dann auch an eine Erstbefahrung rangemacht und gleich unfreiwillig nen Anlieger gebaut


Falls es die Laushalde war (östlich von Witthau), dann handelt es ich um ein Naturschutzgebiet. Also besser keine Erstbefahrungen machen.l
War das westlich von Witthau, dann handelt es sich um den Hagener Tobel. Da kann man wirklich ganz gut fahren. Im Frühling, wenn die Hänge weiß von Märzenbecher sind, wie im Märchen.


----------



## gasman (24. November 2012)

hey axx, wurmspecht und ich holen dich so gegen 10:20 ab, sind also so um 10:10 an der brücke, falls jemand lust hat auf die gaaaanz (??) gemütliche runde. die runde wird schon deshalb supi gemütlich, damit man punkte schinden kann für den wp, gelle.


----------



## axx (24. November 2012)

du hast doch wurmspecht im Team, da musst dir um WP-Punkte doch keinen Kopf machen 
10:20 bei mir wäre angenehm, ich würd dann so 1.5-2h mitkommen.


----------



## Beorn (24. November 2012)

War der Tobel. Beim anderen Taleinschnitt sind ja auch reichlich Schilder dran, aber da gibts auch bereits bestehende Wege geringer Breite


----------



## dechfrax (25. November 2012)

axx schrieb:


> 10:20 bei mir wäre angenehm, ich würd dann so 1.5-2h mitkommen.


Schade, ich bin erst mal wieder 1-2 Wochen ausser Gefecht gesetzt. Euch viel Spaß, das Wetter ist ja Bombe. 
Und Gasman wieder aufm MTB ist auch ne frohe Kunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasman (25. November 2012)

@medc17
hi, ja im winter ist das rr doch a bisserl kalt. hoffe bei dir isses nix ernstes und gute besserung.
@all
ca. 10:10 brücke oder 10:20 bei axx


----------



## enforce (25. November 2012)

...da komme ich mit...


----------



## fr-andi (25. November 2012)

Ich schaffs erst später evtl.in die Richtung-kann mich ja mal auf Spurensuch begeben dort.
Vielleich können wir ja mal so eine Invaliden-Untergruppe gründen, wäre voll dabei..
Gruss!


----------



## dechfrax (25. November 2012)

gasman schrieb:


> @medc17
> hi, ja im winter ist das rr doch a bisserl kalt. hoffe bei dir isses nix ernstes und gute besserung.


Danke, danke, die Antibiotika werns scho richten


----------



## axx (25. November 2012)

Hat Spaß gemacht mal wieder auf dem Bike zu sitzen und mit euch unterwegs zu sein! Ich hoff ihr habt euch in Schelklingen noch schön ausgetobt


----------



## Ulmi (25. November 2012)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Falls es die Laushalde war (östlich von Witthau), dann handelt es ich um ein Naturschutzgebiet. Also besser keine Erstbefahrungen machen.l
> War das westlich von Witthau, dann handelt es sich um den Hagener Tobel. Da kann man wirklich ganz gut fahren. Im Frühling, wenn die Hänge weiß von Märzenbecher sind, wie im Märchen.




dann wars der Hagener Tobel ;-)


----------



## bax75 (26. November 2012)

*So Leute: Für alle die ihre Bike-Kollegen schon immer mal ohne Verkleidung sehen wollten gibts auf DJTs Anregung hin dieses Jahr mal wieder ein UTT-Biker-Treffen auf dem Ulmer Weihnachtsmarkt mit anschliessender Verlängerung vorraussichtlich im Barfüsser. Alle UTT'ler samt evtl. vorhandenen Anhängen sind eingeladen sich zu einem gemütlichen Umtrunk unter netten Gleichgesinnten am Samstag 1. Dezember um 19Uhr auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt zu treffen. Treffpunkt ist am Feuerzangenbowle-Stand neben Käthe Wohlfahrt. 

Ick freue mir!
Axel*


----------



## junkyjerk (27. November 2012)

bax75 schrieb:


> *Treffpunkt ist am Feuerzangenbowle-Stand neben Käthe Wohlfahrt.
> *



häh? wo ist der denn? in der ecke beim abt?


----------



## kupfermark (27. November 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> häh? wo ist der denn? in der ecke beim abt?



Wenn du vorm Münster stehst, rechts. In der Höhe vom Stadthaus. Konntest deshalb nicht schlafen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulmi (27. November 2012)

...wieso Verkleidung...ich hab gar nix anderes zum anziehen ;-)...
wenns hinhaut komm isch vorbaiiii !


----------



## Kuusääng (27. November 2012)

ist am Donnerstag jemand im Lautertal unterwegs ???


----------



## junkyjerk (27. November 2012)

Kuusääng schrieb:


> ist am Donnerstag jemand im Lautertal unterwegs ???



nightride? oder nachmittags?


----------



## Aitschie (27. November 2012)

Claudi und ich werden am Samstag dabei sein, ick freu mir ooch!!


----------



## Kuusääng (27. November 2012)

ich bin für night bike


----------



## Ulmi (27. November 2012)

blöder Server-Down. 
Egal, wie schauts Freitag Nachmittag aus?! Hätte bis 16.30 h Zeit ;-)

Da fällt mir noch was ein, falls jemand ein gutes Kindermountainbike noch im Keller rumstehen hat und verkaufen möchte weil seine Kinder rausgewachsen sind, Angebote an mich ;-), danke. 
Achso mein Sohn ist ca. 128 cm groß, 5 Jahre alt (könnte aber auch schon als 7 jähriger durchgehen ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (28. November 2012)

Kuusääng schrieb:


> ich bin für night bike



also dann lampen raus und 18:30uhr abfahrt bhf herrlingen?


----------



## gomerline (28. November 2012)

Da wäre ich wohl dabei


----------



## Kuusääng (28. November 2012)

super sach also dann bis 18,30


----------



## junkyjerk (28. November 2012)

bin leider raus. hab noch nen termin reinbekommen. sorry und viel spass.


----------



## gomerline (29. November 2012)

Bei mir hat sich leider auch noch etwas dazwischen geschoben. Schaffe es  evtl. ganz knapp, aber im Zweifelsfall lieber nicht auf mich warten.


----------



## Kuusääng (29. November 2012)

wenn keiner kommt bin ich auch nicht am start dann fällt die night bike tour in den schnee


----------



## Kuusääng (30. November 2012)

Ich bin am WE in ulm wer macht denn am Samstag oder Sonntag ne Tour


----------



## Michael_H (30. November 2012)

Kuusääng schrieb:


> Ich bin am WE in ulm wer macht denn am Samstag oder Sonntag ne Tour



Hi,

ich würde morgen um 10 Uhr an der Kuhberg Antenne zu einer Tour starten.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Manoni (30. November 2012)

Gutenabend Bikers!

Ich werde morgen auch vorbei kommen am Weinachtsmarkt! Falls ich euch nicht erkenne, ich ziehe eine Grüne Jacke an  

Lg Manoni


----------



## Kuusääng (1. Dezember 2012)

Hi ja Sonntag wäre mir lieber da ich leider jetzt erst reingeschaut hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlusslicht_ul (1. Dezember 2012)

......werde heute Abend auch vorbeischauen!


----------



## wurmspecht (1. Dezember 2012)

bax75 schrieb:


> *So Leute: Für alle die ihre Bike-Kollegen schon immer mal ohne Verkleidung sehen wollten gibts auf DJTs Anregung hin dieses Jahr mal wieder ein UTT-Biker-Treffen auf dem Ulmer Weihnachtsmarkt mit anschliessender Verlängerung vorraussichtlich im Barfüsser. Alle UTT'ler samt evtl. vorhandenen Anhängen sind eingeladen sich zu einem gemütlichen Umtrunk unter netten Gleichgesinnten am Samstag 1. Dezember um 19Uhr auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt zu treffen. Treffpunkt ist am Feuerzangenbowle-Stand neben Käthe Wohlfahrt.
> 
> Ick freue mir!
> Axel*



Schade, ich kann nicht, wir gehen den Nachwuchs einer Freundin bestaunen. 
Viel Spaß Euch allen!!!


----------



## Kuusääng (1. Dezember 2012)

bin leider schon wieder von jeder Sonntagstour abgemeldet mein Kellerschlüssel und das bike haben sich im keller verschanzt und jetzt komm ich nicht mehr rein


----------



## Manoni (1. Dezember 2012)

Kann jemand der heute Abend dabei ist mich bitte sein Handynummer sckicken in ein PM? Falls ich euch nicht finde! Danke!!!!


----------



## micb (1. Dezember 2012)

habs leider nicht zum Glühmarkt geschaft, würde aber morgen evtl. ins blau/lautertal ziehen. Gibts schon ne Tourengruppe für So oder hat irgendjemand interesse?


----------



## enforce (2. Dezember 2012)

geiler Abend...
zur Katerbewältigung würde ich morgen ne Tour über Hochsträß und Lautertal starten. Start 13:00 an der Brücke bzw. 13:20 an der Kuhberg-Antenne.

Prost


----------



## Aitschie (2. Dezember 2012)

enforce schrieb:


> geiler Abend...



Zustimmung! War ein schöner Abend, sollten wir als bike'n'grill im Sommer wiederholen.


----------



## axx (2. Dezember 2012)

enforce schrieb:


> geiler Abend...
> zur Katerbewältigung würde ich morgen ne Tour über Hochsträß und Lautertal starten. Start 13:00 an der Brücke bzw. 13:20 an der Kuhberg-Antenne.
> 
> Prost



bike'n'grill würde zu einer kleinen runde mitkommen. ich komm zur antenne.


----------



## Michael_H (2. Dezember 2012)

Hi, 

hattet ihr noch eine schöne Tour?
Bin euch in Ermingen entgegen gekommen (blaues Triko). Da ich noch andere Termine hatte, musste ich früher starten.
Leider hat es für die Ulmer Basketballer gegen Bamberg mal wieder nicht gereicht, obwohl es sehr knapp war. 

Bis zur nächsten Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (2. Dezember 2012)

enforce schrieb:


> geiler Abend...



Aber Hallo  War das ein Spaß 
Das schreit ja quasi nach einer Wiederholung


----------



## Beorn (2. Dezember 2012)

Wiederholt es doch bitte, wenn nicht meine Frau Spuckeritis hat und ich deswege sie und zwei Kinder mit Schnupfen hüten muss!


----------



## steph4n (3. Dezember 2012)

Michael_H schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hattet ihr noch eine schöne Tour?
> Bin euch in Ermingen entgegen gekommen (blaues Triko).



jo, hab mich schon gewundert warum du allein fährst. 
Die Trails sind mit Schnee fast noch ne Ecke spaßiger


----------



## Ulmi (4. Dezember 2012)

steph4n schrieb:


> Die Trails sind mit Schnee fast noch ne Ecke spaßiger



kann ich bestätigen....Schnee gefällt mir besser als Matsch, kann nur hoffen dass es bald wieder rieselt


----------



## Beorn (5. Dezember 2012)

Is eh alles schei*e! Will Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein, dann geht auch die familienweite Dauererkältung endlich weg!


----------



## DJT (5. Dezember 2012)

Sonntag wieder mal Geislingen  
Treffpunkt 10.00Uhr an dem Parkplatz auf der rechten Seite nach Amstetten

MfG DJT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (5. Dezember 2012)

bin dabei.


----------



## Tria-Rainer (6. Dezember 2012)

DJT schrieb:


> Sonntag wieder mal Geislingen
> Treffpunkt 10.00Uhr an dem Parkplatz auf der rechten Seite nach Amstetten
> 
> MfG DJT




ooooooh will auch mit.... schnüff. bin heut schon paar meter auf dem hometrainer gefahren. ob das für geislingen reicht


----------



## Ulmi (6. Dezember 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> bin dabei.



ab wieviel mm Federweg darf man mit?!


----------



## junkyjerk (6. Dezember 2012)

ulmi schrieb:


> ab wieviel mm federweg darf man mit?!



0?


----------



## fr-andi (6. Dezember 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> 0?



Wollt ich auch schreiben. 
War am ehesten tatsächlich mit Starrgabel dabei
Gruss, Andrè!


----------



## Ulmi (6. Dezember 2012)

okay schon kapiert , noch eine Frage, wie lange geht die Tour?!


----------



## Ulmi (6. Dezember 2012)

hier noch ein paar Impressionen für die Stadtflöhe in Ulm und Umgebung! Rauf aufs Bike es lohnt sich, und wer errät es dieses mal wo das Bike steht


----------



## Beorn (7. Dezember 2012)

Das Bike steht ganz klar im Schnee


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Dezember 2012)

Ulmi schrieb:


> okay schon kapiert , noch eine Frage, wie lange geht die Tour?!



die tour ist beliebig verlänger-/ verkürzbar. normalerweise sind wir 3-4h unterwegs. mit genügend pausen... wenn djt wieder lecker kuchen von muttern mitbringt.


----------



## RandyAndy (7. Dezember 2012)

Auf ner Briefmarke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulmi (7. Dezember 2012)

mal ne Frage in die Runde, suche für meinen Sohnemann ein leichtes MTB, er ist zwar erst 5 aber bald schon 1,30m groß. Denke daher ein 24Zoll Bike macht Sinn. Da er auch leicht rabiat mit seinen Sachen umgeht will ich ihm nicht unbedingt ein neues kaufen, also falls jemand sowas im Keller stehen hat und nicht weiß wohin damit, oder jemand anderen kennt der leichte MTBikes zum verkauf hat, gerne PM an mich. 
Denke Kania- oder Isla Bikes hat niemand zum verkauf, oder?!


----------



## dechfrax (9. Dezember 2012)

@Ulmi:
Mein Großer ist auch 1,30 groß und fährt ein 24er (Scott Scale Junior). Bei der Größe lohnt es sich, gleich ein 24er anzuschaffen und mit einem kurzen 45mm-Vorbau die geringere Körpergröße auszugleichen. Details gerne per PM.
Grüße, Andi


----------



## Ulmi (9. Dezember 2012)

medc17 schrieb:


> @Ulmi:
> Mein Großer ist auch 1,30 groß und fährt ein 24er (Scott Scale Junior). Bei der Größe lohnt es sich, gleich ein 24er anzuschaffen und mit einem kurzen 45mm-Vorbau die geringere Körpergröße auszugleichen. Details gerne per PM.
> Grüße, Andi



yo komm nochmal auf dich zurück

Geislingen wird leider nix....bin mit Familie unterwegs zum skifahren, wollten noch den letzten Sonnenschein heute ausnützen.....heut nachmittag solls ja wieder garstig werden....


----------



## DJT (9. Dezember 2012)

War ne "coole" Tour heute 
Wenn auch teilweise recht anstrengend


----------



## Aitschie (9. Dezember 2012)

Beorn schrieb:


> Is eh alles schei*e! Will Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein, dann geht auch die familienweite Dauererkältung endlich weg!



Ich geb dir gleich Sommer... Jetzt ist Winter, also raus, das ist die beste Medizin!

Viele Grüße von einer kleinen Skitour.


----------



## steph4n (9. Dezember 2012)

da war das wetter gestern besser


----------



## Beorn (9. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich wieder richtig raus kann und nicht auf dem Weg zur Kita schon schnauf wie ne Dampflok mit Asthma, dann find ich Winter au nimmer so ganz doof.


----------



## Ulmi (9. Dezember 2012)

au man wenn ich die Bilder so sehe, muss ich eingestehen, dass ich dieses Weekend echt total falsch geplant habe! Ich liebe ja so ein Wetter! Bin deswegen auch heute Abend noch in der Dunkelheit über die Felder gehechelt, teils geschoben teils getragen aber es war einfach nur schön, außer im Wald, da heulte der Wind durch....alder da hat man sein eigenes Wort nicht mehr verstanden...bin dann auch wieder schnell raus, kein Bock auf Windbruch...nächstes mal bin ich dabei! @Beorn, heißt das diese Woche noch Pause?!


----------



## Michael_H (9. Dezember 2012)

Die Tour sieht echt gut aus, wir haben das Wetter etwas anders genutzt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulmi (10. Dezember 2012)

ha wo ist denn der Berg?!"

Was anderes...meine Klickies aufm Hardtail regen mich auf, hat vielleicht jemand alte Flatpedals im Keller rumliegen und weiß nicht wohin damit?! Die Optik ist mir schnurzpiep, von mir aus auch in Pink ;-), müssen sich halt noch drehen können...


----------



## Ulmi (11. Dezember 2012)

edith sagt Pedale haben sich erledigt ;-)


----------



## Ulmi (15. Dezember 2012)

okay Selbstgesprächthread wird wieder eröffnet...
geht irgendwas spontanes am Wochenende?!


----------



## dechfrax (15. Dezember 2012)

Jemand Bock auf Skifahren am Montag? Ich will an den Arlberg.


----------



## Aitschie (16. Dezember 2012)

Skifahren? Bei den Wetter- und Temperaturbedingungen ist das eher Wasserskifahren  Seit Freitag ist der Schnee in Kempten deutlich zurückgegangen, ich hoffe, dass bis Weihnachten überhaupt noch bisschen was von der weißen (naja, derzeit eher grau-dreckigen) Pracht übrig ist.


----------



## dechfrax (17. Dezember 2012)

Also Schnee war heute super in Warth, bloß das Wetter war schei$$e. Schnee und Wind ohne Ende, Sicht gab's erst am Nachmittag. Was soll's, ich komme wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (17. Dezember 2012)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Viele Grüße von einer kleinen Skitour.











Aitschie schrieb:


> Skifahren? Bei den Wetter- und Temperaturbedingungen ist das eher Wasserskifahren  Seit Freitag ist der Schnee in Kempten deutlich zurückgegangen, ich hoffe, dass bis Weihnachten überhaupt noch bisschen was von der weißen (naja, derzeit eher grau-dreckigen) Pracht übrig ist.



Freitag sind wir bei stromenden Regen aufs Gschwender Horn.
War aber erstaunlich gut. Der Schnee etwas langsam, war aber steil genug und gut zu fahren.

Samstag dann in Stuben die ersten Spuren in den Nordhang gezogen bei locker 30cm Neuschnee.

Heute am Rendel schier im Schnee ersoffen. 









Schnee ist momentan in Massen vorhanden, so lang  man über 1200m bleibt.


----------



## Aitschie (19. Dezember 2012)

Tag! Da ich ja bekennender Fan von Team-Rennen bin, bin ich auf der Startseite auf diesen Artikel aufmerksam geworden Nordketten Quartett. 

Paar weitere Infos finden sich dort: Veranstalterseite

Mal vorbehaltlich des Startgelds: hat jemand von Euch ein Interesse dort mitzumachen? Ich würde mich schonmal für den Skitourenteil bewerben  Soll eine Spaßveranstaltung sein, just for fun als Übergang von Skitouren- zu MTB-Saison quasi...


----------



## Michael_H (19. Dezember 2012)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Mal vorbehaltlich des Startgelds: hat jemand von Euch ein Interesse dort mitzumachen? Ich würde mich schonmal für den Skitourenteil bewerben  Soll eine Spaßveranstaltung sein, just for fun als Übergang von Skitouren- zu MTB-Saison quasi...



Sieht ziemlich lustig aus, wäre beim MTB Uphill Teil dabei.


----------



## Ulmi (19. Dezember 2012)

......puh, dass sieht schon ganz schön semiprofi aus....kennt jemand die skiabfahrt?


----------



## micb (20. Dezember 2012)

Soll recht steil sein, gehört mitunter zu den steilsten Abfahrten in den Alpen. Die Nordkette ist auch im Powderguide (von Tobias Kurzeder) beschrieben. Für knapp 35 Euro jetzt allerdings doch kein Buch dass man sich einfach so kauft, vielleicht hats ja ein Buchhändler in Ulm (zum reingucken). 
Falls sich diesen Winter eine Besichtigungstruppe bildet wäre ich evtl. auch dabei.


----------



## junkyjerk (20. Dezember 2012)

@Aitschie: das klingt alles interessant, ausser mtb-up, ski-up und ski-down... 

auf so eine staffelveranstaltung hab ích schon bock.


----------



## enforce (20. Dezember 2012)

könnte auch einen der beiden "down" Parts übernehmen...


----------



## Aitschie (20. Dezember 2012)

@Michael_H  @junkyjerk  @enforce Darf ich uns dann als Team sehen? Michael mit MTB UP, ich anschliessend SKI UP, enforce SKI DOWN und JJ zum Abschluss MTB DOWN.
Jetzt hoffe ich, dass die Startgebühr einigermaßen human ist, 14.01. weiß man mehr...

@all: vielleicht geht ja noch ein zweites Team zusammen...


----------



## Ulmi (20. Dezember 2012)

...ich komme dann als supporter mit und reiche glühwein und kekse ;-)


----------



## Beorn (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich könnte noch Dienste als Teamsanitöter anbieten (nicht dass ich hoff ihr brauchts, aber der Teufel ist ein Eichhörnchen...)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulmi (21. Dezember 2012)

bin heute auf der Suche nach Winterhandschuhen im http://www.radweg-schneider.de/de/

fündig geworden hab mir die GripGrab Windster gekauft, und dass Beste ist, das dort gerade Lagerräumungsverkauf ist! Das bedeutet auf alles Bekleidung Helme usw 30 Prozent! Also falls jemand noch ein Weihnachtsgeschenk sucht.....für sich oder Familie..
Nein, bin nicht mit dem Inhaber verwandt verschwägert oder sonstiges, war heute dort aufgrund eines Tipps zum erstenmal und muss sagen der Laden ist zwar klein aber sehr sympathisch incl. Besitzer (Onemanshop)
Finde sowas muss man unterstützen!


----------



## gasman (21. Dezember 2012)

@nordkettenquartett
ebenfalls am 20. April startet in St. Anton der "Weisse Rausch". Das ist das Skirennen mit Massenstart von der Valluga, mit allen möglichen widerlichen uphill Einlagen zwischendrin.
Der Weisse Rausch ist das Auftaktrennen zum "Arlberg Adler" einer 3er Kombi aus Skirennen, (Berg-)Halbmarathon und MTB Rennen, verteilt auf 3 Termine.
Falls jemand noch Lust auf Abwechslung hat.
Frohes Fest
gasman


----------



## Ulmi (23. Dezember 2012)

mal ne Frage in die Runde, gibts in Ulm einen Pumptrack?!
Falls nicht, warum nicht?!


----------



## Michael_H (23. Dezember 2012)

Aitschie schrieb:


> @_Michael_H_  @_junkyjerk_  @_enforce_ Darf ich uns dann als Team sehen? Michael mit MTB UP, ich anschliessend SKI UP, enforce SKI DOWN und JJ zum Abschluss MTB DOWN.
> Jetzt hoffe ich, dass die Startgebühr einigermaßen human ist, 14.01. weiß man mehr...



Hallo Aitschie,
kann leider nicht mitmachen, da ich einen wichtigen privaten Termin übersehen habe, sorry. 

Frohe Festtage an alle.


----------



## Jo_shi (23. Dezember 2012)

Ulmi schrieb:


> mal ne Frage in die Runde, gibts in Ulm einen Pumptrack?!
> Falls nicht, warum nicht?!



Weil in den Orten wo es so etwas gibt, sich immer ein paar Biker zusammen getan haben, um das auf die Beine zu stellen. Das ist dann meistens eine Arbeit über einen längeren Zeitraum.
Gruß, Joshua

Gesendet von meinem ST18i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aitschie (23. Dezember 2012)

@all:
*Ich wünsche Euch allen ein glückliches Weihnachtsfest und anschliessend ein paar erholsame Feiertage im Kreise Eurer Lieben. Kommt gut ins Jahr 2013, ich freu mich schon jetzt auf alles, was 2013 passiert! Und was den guten Vorsatz betrifft: So wenig Touren wie in 2013 habe ich noch nie gemacht, insfern steht mein Vorsatz bereits fest....​*


----------



## enforce (23. Dezember 2012)

@Ulmi: gibt's derzeit nicht direkt in Ulm, sondern nur in Donaustetten.


----------



## beuze1 (23. Dezember 2012)

Aitschie schrieb:


> So wenig Touren wie in* 2013* habe ich noch nie gemacht, insfern steht mein Vorsatz bereits fest....




*Jetzt wart doch erst mal Sylvester ab..*


.


----------



## Ulmi (23. Dezember 2012)

mmmh. Donaustetten wo genau? Kannst mir auch PM schicken ;-)
was is eigentlich mit der alten BMX Bahn in Thalfingen, kann man die reaktivieren...
vielleicht mach ich mich da mal schlau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jo_shi (23. Dezember 2012)

@Aitschie Wenn sich noch kein Ersatz für den MTB Up gefunden hat, ich würde es auf jeden Fall machen. 

Ich wünsche euch an diese Stelle allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest.

Gruß, Joshua


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich wünsche allen ein frohes und geschenkereiches  Weihnachtensfest!!!

Genießt auch den Weihnachtsfrühling, wobei man glatt wieder das Bike herausholen kann....!


----------



## enforce (24. Dezember 2012)

@Ulmi: 48.32079,9.935178

@all: Frohes Fest


----------



## fr-andi (24. Dezember 2012)

Buoah, auch jemand ne kl.Verdaungsrunde morgen um die Mittagszeit?
Ansonsten Frohe Weihnachten, UTT,
Grüssle, Andrè!


----------



## Ulmi (24. Dezember 2012)

@enforce thanks, war gestern im dunkeln auf der Suche danach, jetzt kommt Licht dazu ;-)

Morgen Mittag...mmh, kann ich jetzt so spontan noch nicht sagen, sag halt ne Zeit und Startpunkt ;-) da finden sich bestimmt noch mehr!


----------



## dechfrax (25. Dezember 2012)

Werd heute auch gegen 13:30 ab Herrlingen Bhf zu einer Verdauungsrunde aufbrechen.

Was anderes: kriegen wir dieses Jahr eine eigene Abschlusstour zusammen oder wollen wir uns an die "Meschuggen" anhängen? Ich bin für eine Kombination, also eigene Runde und überlege, auch den Meschuggen am 29. einen Besuch abzustatten. Darum schlage ich für die Ulmer Abschlusstour den 30.12. vor, Ziel z.B. Geislingen oder Urach. 
Meinungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin aufgrund terminlicher Daerkollisionen zwischen den Jahren bei mir für eine Antikatertour am 1.1.
Irgendwas von der Haustür aus, Blaubeuren oder so.


----------



## fr-andi (25. Dezember 2012)

medc17 schrieb:


> Werd heute auch gegen 13:30 ab Herrlingen Bhf zu einer Verdauungsrunde aufbrechen.


Wenn das noch so ist: muss noch Kaffee..
Könnte so um 2 im Lautertal sein, etwa mittendrin an der Wirtschaft, an der der eine Trail endet(heisst vielleicht Lautern, die paar Häusser?)
Gruss!


----------



## dechfrax (25. Dezember 2012)

Schade, erst jetzt gesehen. Netterweise haben mir Markus und Rainer Gesellschaft geleistet.
Ich hab übrigens den Einstieg zum Gasmantrail nicht mehr gefunden, nachdem da hinten der Forst zugange war und kräftig durchgepflügt hat.


----------



## Tria-Rainer (25. Dezember 2012)

bin wieder am start ;-) werd morgen ne kleine runde in und ums lautertal  drehen... wer lust hat mitzufahren, morgen 11 uhr  herrlinger bahnhof.

gruß rainer


----------



## Ulmi (25. Dezember 2012)

mensch da ich heute schon im mega termin druck war, versuch ich wenigstens morgen mal am start zu sein! nachdem heute ja der frühsommer ausgebrochen war, gehe ich davon aus, dass es morgen wieder katzen regnen wird...egal, der neue albert 2.4 ist hinten montiert und seitdem hat matsch sein schrecken auch wieder verloren.
Achso und zu Weihnachten hab ich mir noch 76cm Lenkrad gegönnt...erschreckend...ich nähere mich mit einem AM immer mehr dem Enduro...wenn da mal nix schief geht..

PS @Tria-Rainer schön das du wieder am Start bist, war ein bisserl ruhig hier im Topic in letzter Zeit ;-)


----------



## dechfrax (26. Dezember 2012)

Werd heute wieder gegen 13:30 Herrlingen Bhf starten.


----------



## tbird (26. Dezember 2012)

Da ich aktuell auf Besuch bei meinen eltern bin, hab ich hab heut ne kleine (freeride-)tour in meiner geburtsstadt schwäbisch hall gedreht. sehr geil, aber sseeeehhhr schlammig und teilweise bissl rutschig xD

Alte Steintreppe beim DIAK ... bremsen auf den Stufen unmöglich. Adrenalin Pur xD






Die Große Treppe bei St. Michael. Lustig dieses "RRRRRRRRR" beim runterheizen xD





Auf dem Einkorn





Kurz vor der Abfahrt hinten die Ruine runter hats bissl angefangen zu schütten. Der Hanzz und ich haben uns dann halt mal untergestellt xD


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (26. Dezember 2012)

Hello all,
hat vielleicht jemand Lust auf eine kleine Snowboard- bzw. Ski-Session die Tage also Fr., Sa. oder So.?


----------



## enforce (26. Dezember 2012)

Lust schon aber wo bitte sind denn noch halbwegs passable Bedingungen?


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (26. Dezember 2012)

enforce schrieb:


> Lust schon aber wo bitte sind denn noch halbwegs passable Bedingungen?



Ist eine gute Frage....so Fellhorn oder so, die Bilder sehen ganz i.O. aus .......wobei der Wetterbericht für die nächsten Tage ja auch nicht so berauschend ist...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. Dezember 2012)

Hi,



medc17 schrieb:


> Ich hab übrigens den Einstieg zum Gasmantrail nicht mehr gefunden, nachdem da hinten der Forst zugange war und kräftig durchgepflügt hat.


Ich habe das Dilemma für die Allgemeinheit mal auf Video gebannt. Den Rest konnte man aber prima runterfahren. (Ich nehme an, dass du diesen Trail gemeint hast. Bei mir heißt er _last trail_, weil es der letzte bis Lautern auf der Südseite ist.)

Und denkt daran, wenn ihr ihn runterbrettert, seid sorgsam, dass ihr nichts zerstört, sonst sind wir wieder die Bösen! 

Paul


----------



## dechfrax (27. Dezember 2012)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, dass du diesen Trail gemeint hast.


 Nope, der Trail, den ich meine, führt nach Weiler runter.
Ich bin gestern nochmal hingefahren und habe ihn wiedergefunden. Der Einstieg ist jetzt halt umgepflügt, der eigentliche Trail aber ist in Ordnung.


----------



## fr-andi (27. Dezember 2012)

Bei demjenigen aufm Video ist ja nur der Einstieg um 5m versetzt!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. Dezember 2012)

medc17 schrieb:


> Nope, der Trail, den ich meine, führt nach Weiler runter.


Sorry, falsche Zuordnung meinerseits.



fr-andi schrieb:


> Bei demjenigen aufm Video ist ja nur der Einstieg um 5m versetzt!


Und ich habe ihn trotzdem gefunden. Ich bin stolz auf mich. 

Paul


----------



## Beorn (28. Dezember 2012)

medc17: Geht der Gasman von Beiningen/Schillerstein nach Weiler runter oder von der anderen Seite, eher so ULF-Flugplatz Seißen? Antwort gern auch als pm.

An Alle: Weiß jemand nen Laden in Ulm/Neu-Ulm, der Forca führt? Ich würd gern mein Weihnachts-/GeburtstagsBARgeld bei nem Händler in der Region liegen lassen, wenn einer hat, was ich suche.
Wie siehts aus mit Katerkontertour? Kann auch erst am 2.1. starten, damit das Linie halten besser klappt.


----------



## junkyjerk (28. Dezember 2012)

what the forca?


----------



## Beorn (28. Dezember 2012)

Gibts in 27,2mm und mechanisch, also für Technikdummies geeignet. Außerdem billig!


----------



## Ulmi (28. Dezember 2012)

jehlebikes hat ne Menge Variostützen drin, unter anderem auch die Freeride getestete XLC für nur 139 Euro! Leider aber keine Forca (die haben aber auch fürchterlich in den Tests abgeschnitten....)


----------



## Ulmi (29. Dezember 2012)

So muss mal wieder was posten: 
Falls jemand ein silbernes Ghost Hardtail, 26 Zoll, V-Brakes, XT Umwerfer, Typbezeichnung irgendwas mit 3000, vermisst, dass wurde gestern von uns aufgeladen und zum Revier Mitte verbracht. Stand unverschlossen vor dem Lidl Supermarkt in der Oststadt gegen 22.00 Uhr. 
Falls hier Interesse besteht könnte man auch  auch im Ulmer Touren-Topic 
sein geklautes/verlorenes Fahrrad posten.  Ich hab nen relativ guten Überblick was bei uns und beim Fundamt so in den Garagen rumsteht. Allein in unserer Garage stehen ca. 20 Bikes, zwar viel Schrott, aber auch neue Bulls etc...
Der lokale Bike gestohlen Thread ist mir zu unübersichtlich.....
PS: Was geht eigentlich mit Touren in den nächsten Tagen?! Hätte Montag mal Zeit
Beorn?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dechfrax (30. Dezember 2012)

Dreh heute nachmittag noch eine kleine Runde, Start gegen 14:00 Herrlingen Bhf.

Nehm alles zurück: geh mit der Familie heute nachmittag ins Schwimmbad.


----------



## junkyjerk (30. Dezember 2012)

würde morgen ne jahresabschlusstour machen wollen. wer hätte lust und zeit? wetter sieht ja gut aus, vielleicht ne runde nach blaubeuren oder nur lautertal?


----------



## Tria-Rainer (30. Dezember 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> würde morgen ne jahresabschlusstour machen wollen. wer hätte lust und zeit? wetter sieht ja gut aus, vielleicht ne runde nach blaubeuren oder nur lautertal?


schade ich kann morgen nicht, aber vielleicht ne nachmittags neujahrstour wäre ich eventl dabei


----------



## toddel1 (30. Dezember 2012)

@All und Interessierte der *JAT2012*

wie angekündigt gibst´s meine Bilder auf
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/55549.

Danke nochmals an Alle die mitgeholfen haben, die Wolken auf die Seite zu schieben, die Trails "flüssig" zu halten und nebenbei die schwachen Fahrer motivierten.
Liebe Grüße und eine Guten Rutsch ins Bikejahr 2013!
Toddel
the toddel


----------



## Ulmi (30. Dezember 2012)

@junkyjerk
wollten morgen 13:30 h an der Hochsträß-Antenne starten, kommbei ;-)


----------



## enforce (30. Dezember 2012)

wenn ich eines meiner Räder bis morgen wieder fit bekomme, würde ich auch mal wieder bei Tageslich biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (30. Dezember 2012)

bin da.


----------



## Ulmi (30. Dezember 2012)

@enforce 
wow, was stellst du mit deinen BIkes an ?!


----------



## enforce (30. Dezember 2012)

Materialfahrer halt


----------



## Beorn (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaub ich sollt morgen einrichten Zeit zu haben, dass könnte interessant sein, Fahrstile zu betrachten (aus sicherer Distanz von weeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit hinten).


----------



## dechfrax (31. Dezember 2012)

Mal sehen, ob ich Euch unterwegs abfangen kann. Wo soll's hingehen?


----------



## Michael_H (31. Dezember 2012)

So, nun noch die Bilder von der Tour heute:






 @Materialfahrer 





Wäre morgen auch bei einer Kartervernichtungstour dabei.


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (31. Dezember 2012)

.......war ein super Jahresabschlussrunde!!
 @Michael_H: danke für die pics!

@all: Kommt alle gut ins Jahr 2013!!!!


----------



## junkyjerk (31. Dezember 2012)

@all: war ne super runde heute. einen schönen jahreswechsel.


----------



## Ulmi (1. Januar 2013)

Yo hat richtig Spaß gemacht und ist immer wieder schön sich hinter "Pros" ;-) verbessern zu dürfen..wobei der leichte Wip mit anschließender Felgenbruchlandung auch sehr nett war! Wünsch dir viel Spaß mit der Carbonfelge ;-)!

tu mir immer noch schwer mit den ganzen Namen deswegen von links nach rechts. 


Schlusslicht, junkyjerk, enforce, ....(bitte eintragen), Ulmi, Tria-Rainer, Markus, Michael H.


----------



## dechfrax (1. Januar 2013)

Schlusslicht, junkyjerk, enforce, medc17, Ulmi, Tria-Rainer, Markus, Michael H.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulmi (4. Januar 2013)

hey medc17, trag mal deine Winterpokalpunkte ein! Vielleicht schaffen wir es dann auch als Team noch unter die Top100 ;-)!


----------



## Aitschie (5. Januar 2013)

Jo_shi schrieb:


> @Aitschie Wenn sich noch kein Ersatz für den MTB Up gefunden hat, ich würde es auf jeden Fall machen.



Hi Joshua, bisher hat sich kein Ersatz gemeldet. Der Platz geht an dich  



Ulmi schrieb:


> hey medc17, trag mal deine Winterpokalpunkte ein! Vielleicht schaffen wir es dann auch als Team noch unter die Top100 ;-)!



Um unter die Top100 zu kommen fehlen uns paar viele Punkte....
Sobald meine Erkältung weg ist gibts auch wieder Punkte. Aber die Skitouren mit beginnender Erkältung waren in der Summe eher weniger hilfreich.


----------



## Ulmi (5. Januar 2013)

..war nicht ernst gemeint mit den Top 100....
Kurier dich aus ;-)


----------



## Beorn (5. Januar 2013)

Sodele, nächste Woche morgens immer sturmfrei. Mein Ziel:

Ab 9 spätestens bis mindestens 12 unterwegs, Mo-Fr. Wer macht wann mit?


----------



## junkyjerk (5. Januar 2013)

@Aitschie: hab leider grad feststellen müssen, dass heubach und nordkettenquartett am selben wochenende sind. damit bin ich leider raus, da ich lieber in heubach starten möchte. sorry.


----------



## dechfrax (5. Januar 2013)

Ulmi schrieb:


> hey medc17, trag mal deine Winterpokalpunkte ein! Vielleicht schaffen wir es dann auch als Team noch unter die Top100 ;-)!


fixluja, den hatte ich schon komplett vergessen! Wird nachgeholt!


----------



## Ulmi (5. Januar 2013)

so, bin jetzt auch breit 

beorn, nächste Woche wäre Mi./Do. möglich, vielleicht auch Freitag!
Je nach Wetter können wir dann auch mal was langes planen


----------



## Beorn (5. Januar 2013)

Sauber! Also Lenker und Mi-Fr.

Waren die Leitungen lang genug?

Ich hab einen Haufen blöder Ideen für was Längeres  Eselsburger Tal, Wolfstal bei Erbstetten, Blaubeuren und Schelklingen kombiniert bis zum erb...!


----------



## Aitschie (6. Januar 2013)

medc17 schrieb:


> fixluja, den hatte ich schon komplett vergessen! Wird nachgeholt!



Wie kriegt man alleine ne Tour mit 3 Kettenrissen hin?!? Hattest du dann irgendwann überhaupt noch Nietstifte/Kettenschlösser??? 

Punkte eintragen ist - wenn man die man die Trainingsverwaltung benutzt - ganz einfach: einmal nen Haken setzen, der bleibt dann bis ans Ende des WP. Wobei "Trainingsverwaltung" zumindest bei mir etwas übertrieben ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulmi (6. Januar 2013)

heute erstes Mal mit Lenker Probe gefahren....komm mir vor wie ein Affe mit Stacheldraht unter den Oberarmen, aber dass legt sich auch schnell wieder. 
 @Beorn lass uns mal morgen wegen genauerer Termine und Örtlichkeiten quatschen ;-)


----------



## Beorn (6. Januar 2013)

Ich werd morgen schon mal ne Runde drehn. Was soll ich "aufheben"? Schelklingen? Tiefental?


----------



## Ulmi (6. Januar 2013)

ja heb mal die unbekannten auf , notfalls klaub ich dich mal mit dem funbus auf und dann gehts weiter weg ;-)


----------



## Beorn (6. Januar 2013)

Das wäre ein gar teuflisch Plan für bis nach Schelklingen


----------



## bax75 (8. Januar 2013)

Servus zusammen!

Geht heute Abend jemand mit mir Biken? Ich brauche Auslauf!

Grüßle!


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Januar 2013)

bax75 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen!
> 
> Geht heute Abend jemand mit mir Biken? Ich brauche Auslauf!
> 
> Grüßle!



hach wat war das wieder schön, sich so richtig einzusauen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (8. Januar 2013)

Wie steht's Sonntag mal wieder mit Geislingen?


----------



## bax75 (9. Januar 2013)

DJT schrieb:


> Wie steht's Sonntag mal wieder mit Geislingen?



Wie schauts denn mit dem Wetter aus?
Bock hätte ich!


----------



## DJT (9. Januar 2013)

bax75 schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn mit dem Wetter aus?
> Bock hätte ich!



Knapp über 0° und evtl. bissl Schnee, also grad schee


----------



## Ulmi (10. Januar 2013)

...bin dat wochenende wieder skilehrer ....wünsch euch viel spaß----


----------



## DJT (12. Januar 2013)

bax75 schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn mit dem Wetter aus?
> Bock hätte ich!



Wie sieht's jetzt aus Morgen?
10 Uhr Parkplatz Amstetten?


----------



## junkyjerk (16. Januar 2013)

geislingen 2.0

sonntag mal wieder nach geislingen? abfahrt amstetten 10:30uhr? ich wäre dabei, djt bestimmt auch...


----------



## DJT (17. Januar 2013)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> djt bestimmt auch...



Türlich türlich


----------



## Ulmi (18. Januar 2013)

mmmh vielleicht klappts bei mir auch....


----------



## Tria-Rainer (19. Januar 2013)

schade, kann leider nicht, wäre gerne mitgefahren... beim nächsten mal


----------



## fr-andi (19. Januar 2013)

Tria-Rainer schrieb:


> schade, kann leider nicht, wäre gerne mitgefahren... beim nächsten mal


Ich mache auch erst nachmittags noch bisserl was-bin vorher hier beim Fussball- U11Europacup eingespannt :-(
Gruss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (19. Januar 2013)

@DJT: ich werd morgen mich nicht schon wieder durch den schnee pflügen. das schneit hier grad ziemlich stark. werde morgen ein wenig basteln im keller und tiefgaragenfahrtechnik machen.


----------



## DJT (19. Januar 2013)

Also lassen wir's.
Gut das wir nicht im Winterpokal dabei sind, hähä


----------



## Ulmi (19. Januar 2013)

boah fies, hab gerade das ok von meiner besseren Hälfte bekommen, egal, dann mach ich meine Hometrailrunde.....pfffff


----------



## DJT (20. Januar 2013)

Ulmi schrieb:


> boah fies, hab gerade das ok von meiner besseren Hälfte bekommen, egal, dann mach ich meine Hometrailrunde.....pfffff



Sorry Ulmi! Ich hab letzte Woche auch in die Röhre geschaut, hihi
Für Morgen ist's bei mir jetz eh schon zu spät.... Alkoholunfall 

MfG DJT


----------



## Ulmi (20. Januar 2013)

so, war jetzt 2 Stunden lang als Eisbrecher unterwegs...mmh, weiß noch nicht so genau ob es wirklich spaßig war....aber gut getan hats ;-)....außerdem auch sehr lustig von mehreren Fußgängern ungläubig angestarrt zu werden....und Kommentare wie " sie sind aber mutig !?" Oder "wie, mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs?!" Hätten auch einfach sagen können, sie haben ne Meise, hätte wohl am ehesten das schwarze getroffen ;-)


----------



## dechfrax (22. Januar 2013)

Ich plane für'n Freitag wieder eine Skitour. Mag jemand mitkommen?


----------



## Aitschie (22. Januar 2013)

medc17 schrieb:


> Ich plane für'n Freitag wieder eine Skitour. Mag jemand mitkommen?



Bin Freitag leider beim Schaffen, und am Samstag gibts neue Ski  

Aber so am Rande: Wollen wir mal unser Projekt Großer Daumen angehen, wie wäre es an einem der kommenden Wochenenden? Ich würde das Wochenende 8.-10.02 oder 15.-17.2 in den Raum werfen. Meiner Präferenz liegt dabei auf ersterem Wochenende.


----------



## axx (22. Januar 2013)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Aber so am Rande: Wollen wir mal unser Projekt Großer Daumen angehen, wie wäre es an einem der kommenden Wochenenden? Ich würde das Wochenende 8.-10.02 oder 15.-17.2 in den Raum werfen. Meiner Präferenz liegt dabei auf ersterem Wochenende.



Smiley zum Projekt:  
Bei mir passen beide Termine. Lass uns das erste WoE nehmen, wenn Wetter oder LLB nicht passen können wir immer noch schieben.


----------



## dechfrax (23. Januar 2013)

axx schrieb:


> Bei mir passen beide Termine.


Schade, kann leider an beiden Terminen nicht, da Faschingsferien mit Familie.  Pech für mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (23. Januar 2013)

Wenn dann geht bei mir auch nur das erste WE - aber unsicher...


----------



## ALB_rider (23. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
wird denn nun in Ulm an der Böfinger Heide ein legaler Trail gebaut?
Stand vor Monaten mal in der Zeitung.
Viele Grüße
Stephan


----------



## frogbite (23. Januar 2013)

Solche Fragen sind hier ganz verpönt. Nachschauen lohnt sich inzwischen aber (wenn das Wetter besser wäre). Ist übrigens ne Halde. Eine Heide wäre wahrscheinlich zu flach.


----------



## fr-andi (23. Januar 2013)

lohnt sich kaum, hat sich nimmer viel getan. Hab die Woche schon mitm Förster geredet wg. was anderem..no way


----------



## Inuit77 (23. Januar 2013)

fr-andi schrieb:


> lohnt sich kaum, hat sich nimmer viel getan. Hab die Woche schon mitm Förster geredet wg. was anderem..no way



es gibt ein ausgewiesenes Gebiet in dem gebaut wurde 
wenn das wetter wieder besser ist wird dort auch wieder alles in schuss gebracht und gefahren 
es kann gerne mit angepackt werden aber es wird nicht wild buddelt und anlegen von neuen trails ist untersagt


----------



## Aitschie (23. Januar 2013)

@axx @chorge hoffen wir, dass die Lawinensituation so gut bleibt wie sie derzeit ist. 

Und das Wetter genauso wie vergangenes Wochenende: Aufstieg am Samstag auf die Rosswies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (23. Januar 2013)

Schick!!! 
Naja - die Lawinensituation ist zwar nett, aber Neuschnee wäre noch besser!!! In den Bayr. Alpen kam echt deutlich mehr runter...


----------



## axx (23. Januar 2013)

Ich würde mir für die Daumentour die gleichen Verhältnisse wie beim letzten Mal wünschen, auch wenn das Spuren teils eine Schinderei war


----------



## Michael_H (23. Januar 2013)

Am Samstag war die Tour zur Krinnenspitze auch nett, wenn auch nicht ganz ohne von der Lawinenlage her.


----------



## Aitschie (24. Januar 2013)

axx schrieb:


> Ich würde mir für die Daumentour die gleichen Verhältnisse wie beim letzten Mal wünschen, auch wenn das Spuren teils eine Schinderei war



Geiles Bild, ich habs zwar schonmal gesehen, aber immer wieder schön! Da spurt man doch gerne, wenn man weiß, was einen erwartet. Zumal man sich ja abwechseln kann. 

War die Abfahrt ähnlich genial wie das Bild es suggeriert?


----------



## chorge (24. Januar 2013)

Jau - das Daumenbild ist echt fett!!!


----------



## bax75 (25. Januar 2013)

Aitschie schrieb:


> War die Abfahrt ähnlich genial wie das Bild es suggeriert?



Neee  -  noch viiiiiiel besser!!!!


----------



## junkyjerk (29. Januar 2013)

hebbe und ich am sonntag: rauf auf den grünten und wieder runter... 

aber bittschön in hd gucken, gelle?


----------



## Michael_H (29. Januar 2013)

Cool, das sieht nach Spaß aus.
Wir waren nur mit Schneeschuhen unterwegs. Über den großen Ochsenkopf und den Weiherkopf zum Rangliswangerhorn bei Traumwetter am Samstag.


----------



## Ulmi (30. Januar 2013)

geiles Video, schön das auch die Nase in Schnee Bilder nicht rausgeschnitten worden sind 
Eine Frage, habt ihr die Bikes den ganzen Berg hoch getragen?!

Klugscheißmodus on " ist neben dran fahren im unverfahrenen Schnee nich einfacher als in der Rinne (wenn Platz vorhanden?!)? Bin ja diesen Winter auch öfters im Schnee unterwegs gewesen und da wars mir lieber neben der Spur zu fahren um die Spur zu halten Klugscheißmodus off"

aber ehrlich Jungs, auf sowas hätt ich auch mal Bock


----------



## Beorn (30. Januar 2013)

Wird werden gesund und unsere Familien auch dann ver****** wir uns ein Tag.

Ich schätz neben der Rinne ist kein Trail und daher unkalkulierbar, was dir unter den Reifen kommt!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (30. Januar 2013)

Der Schnee ist so tief, da bleibt man komplett stecken ;-)
Also Festgetretene Rinne oder versinken


----------



## junkyjerk (30. Januar 2013)

Ulmi schrieb:


> Eine Frage, habt ihr die Bikes den ganzen Berg hoch getragen?!



naja, 50hm sind wir gefahren, dann war schluss. den rest der knapp 1000hm dann komplett getragen und geschoben.



Ulmi schrieb:


> Klugscheißmodus on " ist neben dran fahren im unverfahrenen Schnee nich einfacher als in der Rinne (wenn Platz vorhanden?!)? Bin ja diesen Winter auch öfters im Schnee unterwegs gewesen und da wars mir lieber neben der Spur zu fahren um die Spur zu halten Klugscheißmodus off"



wie djt schon sagte, der schnee war einfach zu locker und tief, wenn man die spur verlassen hat, war das vorderrad schlagartig mindestens bis zur nabe tief eingesunken.


----------



## DJT (1. Februar 2013)

Nächster Versuch: Sonntag 10.30 Amstetten
Wer wäre dabei?


----------



## Ulmi (2. Februar 2013)

mmmmhm, was hat amstetten was thalfingen nicht hat...mmhmgrmmpf


----------



## DJT (2. Februar 2013)

Ulmi schrieb:


> mmmmhm, was hat amstetten was thalfingen nicht hat...mmhmgrmmpf



Heißt das Ja oder Nein?
Morgen gilt's


----------



## Ulmi (2. Februar 2013)

ja!!!


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Februar 2013)

ich bin dabei, freu mich auf morgen, bis 10:30uhr in amstetten.... juhu... schlamm schlachten.


----------



## Kontrapunkt (2. Februar 2013)

Bin auch dabei. 
War schon lang nicht mehr in Geislingen unterwegs 

Ich fahr dann direkt zum Turm.


----------



## fr-andi (2. Februar 2013)

versuche es glaub auch!
Gruss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enforce (2. Februar 2013)

euch viel Spaß. Bei 30cm Neuschnee am Arlberg fehlt mir leider jegliches Argument fürs Biken...


----------



## dechfrax (3. Februar 2013)

enforce schrieb:


> euch viel Spaß. Bei 30cm Neuschnee am Arlberg fehlt mir leider jegliches Argument fürs Biken...


Echt? Dann hab ich hier DIE Motivation für Dich!


----------



## Aitschie (3. Februar 2013)

enforce schrieb:


> euch viel Spaß. Bei 30cm Neuschnee am Arlberg fehlt mir leider jegliches Argument fürs Biken...



Naja, 30cm Neuschnee bedeuten aber auch Lawinenwarnstufe 4 

Hat mir heute das Laufbacher Eck geraubt, aber die Hörnerkette war mal wieder nett. Oder lags am neuen Material? Und am Ende kam sogar die Sonne!  Was will man da mehr????


----------



## Michael_H (3. Februar 2013)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Naja, 30cm Neuschnee bedeuten aber auch Lawinenwarnstufe 4



Bekanntes Problem. In Tirol war es nur ein Dreier. Wir waren aber auch nur auf dem Schönkahler, sicher ist sicher. Aber beim Abstieg kam die Sonne dann doch noch raus.


----------



## Ulmi (4. Februar 2013)

...hier meine Snapshots von Sonntag
echt schöne Gegend!


----------



## bax75 (5. Februar 2013)

@Ulmi: Boa, hast Du eine Sprungkraft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (5. Februar 2013)

bax75 schrieb:


> @Ulmi: Boa, hast Du eine Sprungkraft!



made my day....


----------



## Ulmi (5. Februar 2013)

...oder auch nur nen langen Arm ;-)


----------



## Aitschie (11. Februar 2013)

Bevor es hier ganz ruhig wird: Claudi und ich haben am Wochenende mal die optimalen Bedingungen genutzt. Verzeiht die miesen Bilder, aber leider war der Kamera-Akku leer...


----------



## Michael_H (11. Februar 2013)

Wir waren auch unterwegs bei dem Traumschnee, auch wenn es Bergauf wie Bergab etwas anstrengend war


----------



## bax75 (12. Februar 2013)

Hab auch noch was vom Sonntag: Vom ersten Bild von Michael_H aus gesehen links oben 





 @Michael_H: Das sieht ja aus als ob ihr da mit Wanderschuhen hoch seid?!?


----------



## Michael_H (12. Februar 2013)

Cooles Bild. Würde tippen das es auf dem Weg zum Schönkahler entstanden ist, da war letzte Woche noch, bei nicht ganz so tollem Wetter. Wir sind da übrigens mit Schneeschuhen hoch


----------



## chorge (12. Februar 2013)

Geil!!!!

Wir hatten es auch nett:


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Februar 2013)

schöne winterbilder....

geht wer heute nachmittag mit ne runde ins lautertal drehen? hab frei wegen fasching. wie praktisch...


----------



## enforce (12. Februar 2013)

wenn heute nachmittag auf 19:00Uhr fällt, dann ja 

werd dann wohl alleine einen Nightride starten....


----------



## fr-andi (12. Februar 2013)

@Jörg: fahre später ne Runde um Elchingen-kommst halt in die Richtung?
Gruss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (12. Februar 2013)

@fr-andi: hätte dann gleich meine griffe abholen können.. egal, lautertalrunde war auch mal wieder cool..


----------



## chorge (12. Februar 2013)

Jörg, ich mach dann jetzt mal ne Nacht-Skitour zum Grünten... ;-)


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Februar 2013)

tu dir nix, jörg...


----------



## fr-andi (13. Februar 2013)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @fr-andi: hätte dann gleich meine griffe abholen können.. egal, lautertalrunde war auch mal wieder cool..



Oder heute Nachmittag dasselbe, hier rum..


----------



## chorge (13. Februar 2013)

@Jörg: Jetzt wär's mit dem Bike extrem sportlich da oben... ;-)


----------



## Aitschie (13. Februar 2013)

Das Kreuzbild ist ja mal genial!


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Februar 2013)

geht wer mit am freitag nachmittag ne runde radeln? 

treffpunkt 15uhr bhf herrlingen. wenns wetter einigermassen passt.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. Februar 2013)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> geht wer mit am freitag nachmittag ne runde radeln?
> 
> treffpunkt 15uhr bhf herrlingen. wenns wetter einigermassen passt.


Da komme ich gern. 

Paul


----------



## Ulmi (14. Februar 2013)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> schöne winterbilder....
> 
> geht wer heute nachmittag mit ne runde ins lautertal drehen? hab frei wegen fasching. wie praktisch...



..spät dran...aber haste morgen auch noch frei?
Schick mir ne pm falls ja ;-), will Urban Trail und Heide rocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulmi (14. Februar 2013)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> geht wer mit am freitag nachmittag ne runde radeln?
> 
> treffpunkt 15uhr bhf herrlingen. wenns wetter einigermassen passt.



gehts ned früher? Hätte Vormittags Zeit!


----------



## fr-andi (14. Februar 2013)

Ulmi schrieb:


> gehts ned früher? Hätte Vormittags Zeit!



Aah, ich dafür später-werde spätnachmittags, kurz vors dunkel wird noch ne Runde im LT drehen, denke ich! Vielleicht begegne ich noch jmd.
Gruss!


----------



## junkyjerk (15. Februar 2013)

fr-andi schrieb:


> Aah, ich dafür später-werde spätnachmittags, kurz vors dunkel wird noch ne Runde im LT drehen, denke ich! Vielleicht begegne ich noch jmd.
> Gruss!



 @fr-andi: bringste bitte die griffe mit... können ja ma telefonieren, wenn du da bist.


----------



## toddel1 (17. Februar 2013)

*Hallo Leutz!*
Wie bei der JAT2012 angekündigt, hier die offizielle Info:
*TTD Toddel TrailDays 2013* (Soca-Tal/Slowenien Bovec - Kanin 30.05.  02.06.2013)
Es sind noch 6 von 12 Plätzen frei. Ca.21/Nacht p.Pers. bei eigener Verpflegung.
Anreise/Abreise: Donnerstag früh morgens/Sonntag je nach Gusto.
Interessenten bitte umgehend per PN melden, damit ich fest buchen kann.
Greez!
Toddel
the toddel


----------



## Ulmi (18. Februar 2013)

http://www.graubuenden.ch/mountainbiken-schweiz/helden-der-berge.html


mal eine etwas andere Mountainbikewerbung....


----------



## chorge (18. Februar 2013)

Geil!!!! Musste leider gerade Tränen lachen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (19. Februar 2013)

@all: wer geht am freitag und/oder am sonntag mit ne runde zum radeln?
freitag kann ich ganztags (hab frei) und sonntag halt vormittag los.

anbei foto vom letzten freitag, kupfermark, oldie-paul und ich hatten ne menge spass im schnee...


----------



## evel (19. Februar 2013)

Sonntag wäre ich wenn nix dazwischen kommt mit dabei! Welche Uhrzeit ungefähr ?


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Februar 2013)

später vormittag? oder musste wieder zu muttern zum mittag?


----------



## junkyjerk (20. Februar 2013)

anmeldung für trailtrophy erzgebirge offen. nur zur info.

ich bin angemeldet.


----------



## dechfrax (21. Februar 2013)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: wer geht am freitag und/oder am sonntag mit ne runde zum radeln?


Wie schauts Freitag nachmittag aus? 16:00 Herrlingen Bhf?


----------



## Tria-Rainer (22. Februar 2013)

medc17 schrieb:


> Wie schauts Freitag nachmittag aus? 16:00 Herrlingen Bhf?[/quoteso
> 
> schade zu spät kann ich nicht... vielleicht klappts ja nächsten freitag


----------



## junkyjerk (22. Februar 2013)

@Tria-Rainer: mich hats erkältungsmässig voll erwischt. ich muss leider absagen für heute nachmittag. sorry.


----------



## Tria-Rainer (22. Februar 2013)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @_Tria-Rainer_: mich hats erkältungsmässig voll erwischt. ich muss leider absagen für heute nachmittag. sorry.



ok dann schönen heißen tee trinken und schnell gesund werden 

dann lass ichs heut auch ausfallen... denke mal wäre eh niemand mehr gekommen...


----------



## dechfrax (22. Februar 2013)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @Tria-Rainer: mich hats erkältungsmässig voll erwischt. ich muss leider absagen für heute nachmittag. sorry.


Auweia, gute Besserung!


----------



## axx (22. Februar 2013)

ich würde morgen evtl. eine kleine Runde drehen... wird mal wieder Zeit, ich saß schon 2.5 Monate nicht mehr auf dem Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dechfrax (22. Februar 2013)

axx schrieb:


> ich würde morgen evtl. eine kleine Runde drehen... wird mal wieder Zeit, ich saß schon 2.5 Monate nicht mehr auf dem Bike


An welche Uhrzeit hattest Du gedacht?

Edit: brauch ja gar nicht zu fragen, bin sowieso das ganze WE eingespannt!


----------



## axx (23. Februar 2013)

werde so um 2 starten...


----------



## Aitschie (26. Februar 2013)

Zurück aus Bivio, 4 grandiose Skitouren bei bestem Wetter: 













Weitere Bilder erspare ich Euch, sonst wirds gesundheitsschädlich...  

 @DJT: ü3-Mission completed - nur mit dem falschen Sportgerät


----------



## junkyjerk (28. Februar 2013)

wer bock auf ne runde schlamm schlachten hat, tria-rainer und ich drehen morgen 14uhr ne runde ins lautertal.


----------



## Aitschie (3. März 2013)

Quizfrage: woran erkennt man, dass der Winter zu Ende geht? Der aitschie erinnert sich, dass er mal ein Radl hatte und holt es aus dem Keller für ne erste Fahrt. 

Heute war's so weit: 




Leider liegt in Kempten noch zu viel Schnee zum Fahren abseits der Wege, daher muss vorerst noch das Rennrad herhalten...

  @enforce: Vielen Dank für das neu eingespeichte HR, ich werde mich bei Zeiten erkenntlich zeigen!

Und noch eine Frage an alle: wirkt sich eine größere Felgenbreite positiv aufs Wheeliefahren aus? Ich vermute das schon, ich habe heut den einen oder anderen Wheelie gezogen und war sehr positiv überrascht. Oder habe ich die plötzlich im Schlaf gelernt???


----------



## Michael_H (3. März 2013)

Hallo,

ja so langsam ist gut mit dem Winter. Obwohl er auch seine schönen Seiten hat. Gestern waren wir mit Schneeschuhen auf der Namloser Wetterspitze (2553m). Das Pano am Gipfel ist einfach klasse.







http://michael.geeklab.de/bilder/Gipfel_Panorama.jpg

Heute ging es dann mit dem Radel durchs Blautal, da war alles dabei, morgens um 10 Uhr noch schön gefrorener Schnee und Eis, mittags er Matsch und sehr weicher Schnee, der nicht gut zu fahren war. Beim Schnitt stellt man da auch keine Rekorde auf (56km fast 5 Stunden)


----------



## Ulmi (3. März 2013)

...war auch heute 2 Stunden auf der Alb unterwegs, kann Michael nur bestätigen...fahren war bei den wechselnden Verhältnissen eine rechte 
Herausforderung...aber Wetter war Bombe


----------



## wanderer1219 (18. März 2013)

Hiho, wo fahrt ihr denn immer so rum? mich hat es nach dem studium nach Langenau verschlagen.
Jetzt bin ich auf der such nach trail tips und Leuten Denen ich mich anschliessen kann. 
Runter fahr ich viel bis alles. Hoch eher gemütlich. Würdet ihr mich mal mitnehmen?
Grüße Christian


----------



## Ulmi (19. März 2013)

ich glaub hier sind gerade alle in posttraumatische Winterdepressionen verfallen....jedenfalls ist es bei mir so.....kein BOck mehr auf Schlammräder....
Aber der Frühling kommt so sicher wie es einen neuen Papst gibt und daher wird auch hier bald wieder mehr gehen. 
Ich selber bin aus Thalfingen, also ums Eck, fahre gern hinten raus Richtung Ofenloch etc. 
Wenn ich wieder on Tour bin meld ich mich ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enforce (19. März 2013)

...einige von uns sind wohl eher in freudiger Erwartung auf die kommende Woche  und müssen ihr Sportgerät noch in Schuss bringen. @wanderer: einfach weiter mitlesen und bei Interesse mitkommen. 

Gruß


----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. März 2013)

wanderer1219 schrieb:


> Hiho, wo fahrt ihr denn immer so rum? mich hat es nach dem studium nach Langenau verschlagen.
> Jetzt bin ich auf der such nach trail tips und Leuten Denen ich mich anschliessen kann.
> Runter fahr ich viel bis alles. Hoch eher gemütlich. Würdet ihr mich mal mitnehmen?


Um von Langenau aus einfach nur entspannt zu fahren ist für dich am nächsten das Lonetal. Wenn du mit dem Auto anfahren kannst, sind Blaubeuren und Geislingen die Gebiete, die prima Trails haben.


----------



## bax75 (19. März 2013)

enforce schrieb:


> und müssen ihr Sportgerät noch in Schuss bringen.



Ja, genau. Wie ist der Stand der Dinge? Läuft mein HR wieder rund?


----------



## enforce (19. März 2013)

nu klar. Damit es aber auch so bleibt, muss ich heute noch die Speichenspannung ausgleichen und die Nippel kleben. Morgen ist es dann abholbereit.

Gruß


----------



## bax75 (19. März 2013)

Coool! Danke!!!


----------



## Aitschie (20. März 2013)

enforce schrieb:


> ...einige von uns sind wohl eher in freudiger Erwartung auf die kommende Woche



Zur Steigerung der Vorfreude:


... wird auch mal wieder Zeit für ein neues Video will ich nur mal so anmerken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enforce (20. März 2013)

schön schön. bei mir wirds dann schwarz statt vitamin P.


----------



## chickenway-user (22. März 2013)

Ja, bis dann...


----------



## Aitschie (23. März 2013)

Nachdem sich die ganzen Finalisten nach Italien zurückgezogen haben: wer ist eigentlich noch da und hätte Zeit für MTB-Runden? 

Ich bin bis Dienstag in Ulm, hätte Zeit für bisschen Radsport (aber nichts extremes, ich hab nur das HT in Ulm , gerne auch mit Lichtunterstützung. Meine freien Termine: 
- Sonntag ca. ab 16Uhr
- Montag ca. ab 16Uhr
- Dienstag ab ca. 9Uhr (früher geht auch, müsste ich aber wissen, da das Auto zur Inspektion muss)


----------



## axx (24. März 2013)

Bin inzwischen wieder zurück aus den hohen Bergen 





Jetzt gleich noch eine kleine Runde (so 1h) wär bei mir drin.


----------



## Ulmi (24. März 2013)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Nachdem sich die ganzen Finalisten nach Italien zurückgezogen haben: wer ist eigentlich noch da und hätte Zeit für MTB-Runden?
> 
> Ich bin bis Dienstag in Ulm, hätte Zeit für bisschen Radsport (aber nichts extremes, ich hab nur das HT in Ulm , gerne auch mit Lichtunterstützung. Meine freien Termine:
> - Sonntag ca. ab 16Uhr
> ...



mist, Montag hätte ich nur bis 16h Zeit gehabt, Dienstag muss ich ab 10.00h arbeiten......dass hammer mal wieder hinbekommen


----------



## Aitschie (27. März 2013)

axx schrieb:


> Bin inzwischen wieder zurück aus den hohen Bergen .



Hät jemand am Freitag Lust auf eine Saison-Abschluss-Skitour? Das Wetter ist fürs Radeln ja leider immer noch bescheiden

Ich steh als Fahrer zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michael_H (27. März 2013)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Hät jemand am Freitag Lust auf eine Saison-Abschluss-Skitour? Das Wetter ist fürs Radeln ja leider immer noch bescheiden



Ich flüchte morgen zum Gardasee, aber der Wetterbericht ist dort auch 

Anja, mal schauen was da so geht.


----------



## enforce (27. März 2013)

@aitschi: ich bin am SO/Mo in Immenstadt - da werd ich nochmal in die Berge


----------



## Ulmi (28. März 2013)

wollt auch erst mit Sohnemann noch los, aber ich denke die Skigebiete egal welches, werden brechend voll sein, wo wollste denn hin?


----------



## axx (28. März 2013)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Hät jemand am Freitag Lust auf eine Saison-Abschluss-Skitour? Das Wetter ist fürs Radeln ja leider immer noch bescheiden



Saisonabschluß 
Ich freu mich eigentlich schon auf die erste Bike+Ski-Tour 

Wetterprognose für morgen ist ja nicht so der Knaller... mal abwarten wie sich die Vorhersage entwickelt.

btw: geht diese Saison noch jemand ans Oberjoch Skifahren? Ich hätt eine Freikarte kostenlos abzugeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (28. März 2013)

enforce schrieb:


> @aitschi: ich bin am SO/Mo in Immenstadt - da werd ich nochmal in die Berge



Sonntag kann ich nicht,da just der 18. meiner Cousine. Aber Montag klingt interessant,sollten wir im Auge behalten. Gibt zwar keine WP-Punkte aber egal 



axx schrieb:


> Saisonabschluß
> Ich freu mich eigentlich schon auf die erste Bike+Ski-Tour
> 
> Wetterprognose für morgen ist ja nicht so der Knaller... mal abwarten wie sich die Vorhersage entwickelt.
> ...



Könnten wir das Montag kombinieren??? Ski+Bike im Hintersteiner Tal Richtung Schochen oder so...  Lawine soll kein Problem sein,Wetter glaub auch ganz gut.

BTW: ich hab noch ne Stundenkarte mit nem Restguthaben von ca 6 Stunden für den Mittag.Wer braucht die, ist kostenlos abzugeben.


----------



## axx (28. März 2013)

am Montag hab ich leider keine Zeit


----------



## Ulmi (28. März 2013)

ich ich...wollte mit meinem Sohn nächsten Dienstag od. Mittwoch noch ins Oberjoch, 
;-)! Wäre klasse, mein Sohn zahlt eh noch nix dafür ganz umsonst will ich die Karte aber nicht, vielleicht bring ich dir nen Almkäse mit ;-)


----------



## Tria-Rainer (29. März 2013)

Hi Leute,
ich werd morgen ne runde durch den matsch schliddern... aussicht auf staubtrockene trails gibts ja die nächsten tage nur außerhalb europas )))  wer lust hat treffpunkt 10:30 uhr herrlinger bahnhof


----------



## Tria-Rainer (3. April 2013)

jemand lust morgen nachmittag ne kleine runde zu drehen, mit ein bisschen glück sogar mit ein paar sonnenstrahlen... 
vorschlag treffpunkt 16 uhr herrlinger bahnhof


----------



## Ulmi (3. April 2013)

...ich geh morgen nochmal ne Runde im Schnee spielen. 

Aber schön Rainer das du hier mal wieder Wind ins Topic reinbringst!


----------



## Tria-Rainer (4. April 2013)

hi ulmi    ja irgendwie sind viele noch im winterschlaf, kein wunder bei dem frühling...  ich werd mich trotzdem  heut nachmittag aufs bike schwingen, bis denne ;-)


----------



## wurmspecht (4. April 2013)

Ich schau morgen mal, wie das Biketerrain in Malle ist, nachdem die Woche in Teneriffa Ende Januar obergenial war. Viel Spaß in der Kälte.


----------



## axx (4. April 2013)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Viel Spaß in der Kälte.



das ist jetzt aber wirklich frech  

 @Rainer: so früh schaff ich's leider nicht aus dem Büro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enforce (4. April 2013)

Ich werd auch  erst gegen 18:30 starten und dann ein bisschen mit Lampe durch die Wälder gurken.


----------



## Tria-Rainer (4. April 2013)

axx schrieb:


> das ist jetzt aber wirklich frech
> 
> @_Rainer_: so früh schaff ich's leider nicht aus dem Büro




tja viel später gings bei mir heute nicht....  immerhin kommt wieder bisschen leben hier ins forum


----------



## Michael_H (4. April 2013)

Bin heute um 19:40 Uhr auch noch spontan zu einer kleinen Runde gestartet, es ist alles doch noch recht nass. Nun gibt es einen guten Grund das Radel zu putzen


----------



## enforce (4. April 2013)

@Rainer: Hast du den Trail in Arnegg "verlängert"?


----------



## Ulmi (5. April 2013)

...wie kann man "den" verlängern..da kommt doch ne Straße....oder meint ihr nen anderen ....


----------



## Tria-Rainer (5. April 2013)

ne keine ahnung...  ist mir nichts bekannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulmi (5. April 2013)

@axx, war gestern im Oberjoch, Sonne satt, warm, Schnee ohne Ende....Vielen Dank! 
Werd noch ein Bildchen einstellen ;-)


----------



## Ulmi (6. April 2013)

ickeschonwieda: 

Heute lesen, Südwest Presse Ulm, Seite 22 Region!
Überschrift: Ab in den Steinbruch, DAV plant Mountainbike Anlage, Naturschutz u. Gemeinde 
Stimmen zu! Wer ist denn da auf dem Bild abgelichtet ;-)?!


----------



## 4mate (6. April 2013)

Oder hier: ulm/lokales/alb_donau/Alpenverein-plant-bei-Blaustein-Anlage-fuer-Mountainbiker-ndash-Naturschutz-stimmt-zu


----------



## Michael_H (6. April 2013)

Ulmi schrieb:


> ickeschonwieda:
> 
> Heute lesen, Südwest Presse Ulm, Seite 22 Region!
> Überschrift: Ab in den Steinbruch, DAV plant Mountainbike Anlage, Naturschutz u. Gemeinde
> Stimmen zu! Wer ist denn da auf dem Bild abgelichtet ;-)?!



Cool, gibt es auch online:
http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/alb_d...dash-Naturschutz-stimmt-zu;art1158552,1933177


----------



## fetzwech (6. April 2013)

<ironie>
Na dann müssen die Extremradler (mit Infrarotbrillen, Nachtsichtgerät und Raketenabwehrstellung) jetzt halt umschulen - keine Touren mehr sondern Bikeparkgeballer... es gibt ja auch vegetarische Gerichte mit Fisch 
<\ironie>

Coole Sache, das ist ein guter Anfang!


----------



## Ulmi (6. April 2013)

huch....was seit ihr Sam. morgens schon wach...oder aus dem Winterschlaf gekitzelt


----------



## Beorn (6. April 2013)

Genau, tolle Sache, kommt ein "nur DAV Mitglieder"-Schild hin und dafür wird im Rest der Gegend aggressiv auf allen anderen Strecken vorgegangen.
Für die, die auf gebudelte Strecken stehn sicher schön. Was aber, wenn man gern längere Touren mit verschiedenen Trails fährt und eben nicht den Steinbruch hochschieben will, bzw. eben nicht DAV Mitglied ist oder werden will? Dann kommt der Forst und der Feldschütz (hat den eigentlich schon mal jemand gesehn?) und das Gepläre ist groß.

2m-Regel muss weg und jedem Biker die Trailrules eingeschweißt in den Rucksack zum an andere Biker und Wanderer verteilen (und vielleicht einmal an den Lenker, so wie stuntzis Tour"plakat")! Die Natur hat Platz für alle!


----------



## Ulmi (6. April 2013)

...genau...und dann geb ich mich noch als Schweitzer aus ;-)


----------



## frogbite (6. April 2013)

Nicht gleich wieder die Idee verreißen. Ich find´s prima - zum Üben und Springen kann man dann in den Steinbruch gehen und brauch keine Kicker im Naturschutzgebiet bauen. Das dürfte das Kleine Lautertal zumindest etwas entlasten. Tourenfahren wird ja dadurch nicht verboten, sondern nur der "Streckenbau" aus dem Naturschutzgebiet rausverlagert.

An dem Bikepark dürfte dann zwar ein Schild "Nur für DAV-Mitglieder" stehen, dies ist aber nur aus Versicherungsgründen/als Absicherung DAV zu sehen. Befahren wird die Strecke jeder können. Wer nicht im DAV ist, ist halt nicht versichert. Das ist er aber im Lautertal auch nicht.

Gruß,
F.B.


----------



## Beorn (6. April 2013)

Genau, weil dann auch nicht ein DAV'ler kommt und einen ans******.

Ich seh das einzige Problem darin, dass dann das Argument kommt, dass ja da eine Strecke ist und der Rest dann massiv kontrolliert wird.
Oder es gibt ne nette Übungsstrecke, die wasserfest und auch anfängerfreundlich (also auch was für mich) ist und der Rest bleibt wie er bleibt. All Jahr gibts Artikel und Gemotze und es wird fröhlich weiter gefahren und wir bleiben nett zu Wanderern und die werden es irgendwann merken und auch netter zu uns (das ist schon besser geworden, gerade im Albgebiet, in dem ich seit nun 2005 wohne).

Edit: Der letzte Absatz ist nicht ironisch gemeint!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogbite (6. April 2013)

Wer hat denn das Geld, massive Kontrollen zu zahlen? Über den bisher vorhandenen Bikeschütz (oder wie er heißt) wird es nichts geben. Das ganze ist politisch eingetütet und läuft unter dem Titel "Schützt das Kleine Lautertal vor Krawallbikern". Der DAV wird einen Teufel tun und das Hauptklientel, das sicher nicht Mitglied beim DAV ist, rausschmeißen und ins Lautertal verweisen.


----------



## Beorn (6. April 2013)

Beorn schrieb:


> Oder es gibt ne nette Übungsstrecke, die wasserfest und auch anfängerfreundlich (also auch was für mich) ist und der Rest bleibt wie er bleibt. All Jahr gibts Artikel und Gemotze und es wird fröhlich weiter gefahren und wir bleiben nett zu Wanderern und die werden es irgendwann merken und auch netter zu uns (das ist schon besser geworden, gerade im Albgebiet, in dem ich seit nun 2005 wohne).
> 
> Edit: Der letzte Absatz ist nicht ironisch gemeint!



Also wirds so laufen. Hoffen wir mal alle, dass dem so sein wird.


----------



## Jo_shi (7. April 2013)

Guten morgen zusammen,
Ich suche für das Nordkette Qartett jemanden für das Ski Up. Das Event findet am Samstag den 20. April in Innsbruck statt. Geplant ist am Vorabend an zu reisen um entspannt das Ganz in Angriff zu nehmen.
Wie der Event abläuft könn ihr euch unter dem Link oben anschauen.
Gruß,
Joshua


----------



## junkyjerk (8. April 2013)

nächstes wochenende mal wieder ne längere tour zusammen fahren? geislingen oder blaubeuren?


----------



## Jo_shi (8. April 2013)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> nächstes wochenende mal wieder ne längere tour zusammen fahren? geislingen oder blaubeuren?


Wäre super, denn ich wäre auch gern mal wieder dabei, dafür müsste nur die Planung ein zwei Tage vorher abgeschlossen sein. 
Für mich persönlich lieber Blaubeuren, weil dann zeitl. die Anfahrt wegfällt und auf dem Rad genutzt werden kann.
Mit Familie ist der Spielraum halt nicht mehr so groß.


----------



## fetzwech (8. April 2013)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> nächstes wochenende mal wieder ne längere tour zusammen fahren? geislingen oder blaubeuren?


 Beides!!!  Wetterinfo (erst am Mittwoch draufklicken!): http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/?station=108380&wahl=vorhersage


----------



## Ulmi (8. April 2013)

sodele, heut morgen in allerherrgottsfrühe ;-) eine nette Runde ....gemacht, dabei neue Wege befahren....(Thanks to TriaR.), und nur einmal abgestiegen beim Bunnyhop übern Baum...apropos Baum, da haben fleißige Wanderer mal wieder ihre Wanderstöcke kreuz und quer beim Arnegg Trail liegen lassen und dort vergessen.....nachdem diese Ärgernisse beseitigt wurden, sollte das Ganze wieder mit schönem Flow zu befahren sein....


----------



## enforce (8. April 2013)

@ Ulmi: Das waren meine Zusatzschanzen!!!!

 

Danke fürs aufräumen


----------



## Ulmi (8. April 2013)

enforce schrieb:


> @ Ulmi: Das waren meine Zusatzschanzen!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Danke fürs aufräumen





oh sorry, ich lege sie beim nächsten Mal wieder hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (8. April 2013)

Hab ichs dir net gsagt! Nächst mal tiefer ins Tal!


----------



## junkyjerk (10. April 2013)

also wie schauts aus am wochenende, würde am samstag nachmittag ne kurze runde ins lautertal drehen, start gegen 14:15uhr sterngasse 9 bei bikeline-ulm. dann am sonntag wieder was längeres, vielleicht geislingen oder mal wieder richtung blaubeuren.


----------



## Manoni (10. April 2013)

Ich bin nicht dabei, für mich ist das Skisaison noch nicht vorbei


----------



## gomerline (10. April 2013)

Samstag wird bei mir wahrscheinlich nichts, Sonntag wäre ich aber wohl dabei.


----------



## Ulmi (10. April 2013)

am Sonntag ist doch ein MTB-Rennen in Münsingen, wäre für euch ja ein nettes Ziel....meinerrainer muss sich noch zurückhalten da übernächstes Wochenende noch Livigno ansteht.


----------



## Aitschie (11. April 2013)

Ulmi schrieb:


> am Sonntag ist doch ein MTB-Rennen in Münsingen, wäre für euch ja ein nettes Ziel....meinerrainer muss sich noch zurückhalten da übernächstes Wochenende noch Livigno ansteht.



Ich glaub, die Ambitionen aktiv (Marathon)Rennen zu fahren im gleiches Verhältnis entfernt worden wie der Federweg angestiegen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (11. April 2013)

junkyjerk schrieb:
			
		

> würde am samstag nachmittag ne kurze runde ins lautertal drehen, start gegen 14:15uhr sterngasse 9 bei bikeline-ulm.



Ich bin dabei. Sonntag kann ich nicht, darum hätte ich auch nix gegen eine längere Runde am Samstag Nachmittag.


----------



## dechfrax (13. April 2013)

bax75 schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei. Sonntag kann ich nicht, darum hätte ich auch nix gegen eine längere Runde am Samstag Nachmittag.


Bin heute auch dabei, würde gerne unterwegs dazustoßen. Wo wollt Ihr denn langfahren?


----------



## bax75 (13. April 2013)

medc17 schrieb:


> Bin heute auch dabei, würde gerne unterwegs dazustoßen. Wo wollt Ihr denn langfahren?



Ja cool, schön dass Du mitfährst!
JJ fährt nach Heubach und fährt sich für das DH-Rennen warm 

Ich würde gern nach Blaubeuren fahren evtl. auch Schelklingen.
Als Treffpunkt würde sich dann 14Uhr am Bahnhof Herrlingen anbieten. 
Was meinst Du?


----------



## dechfrax (13. April 2013)

bax75 schrieb:


> Ja cool, schön dass Du mitfährst!
> JJ fährt nach Heubach und fährt sich für das DH-Rennen warm
> 
> Ich würde gern nach Blaubeuren fahren evtl. auch Schelklingen.
> ...


Passt perfekt! Bis nachher!


----------



## Ulmi (13. April 2013)

mmmh, mal ne Frage in die Runde, bin den Winter über mit Bärentatzen auf meinem Hardtail gefahren und bin irgendwie auf den Geschmack gekommmen, ohne klickies zu fahren. Ich weiß, es gibt schon relativ günstig neue, aber falls bei jemanden in der Werkstattecke nette gebrauchte Flatpedals verstauben, könntet ihr sie mir mal anbieten,


----------



## axx (13. April 2013)

Manoni schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht dabei, für mich ist das Skisaison noch nicht vorbei




die meisten Leute gucken ziemlich verständnislos wenn man das erzählt 
bei mir gehts morgen nach Lech


----------



## Ulmi (13. April 2013)

wieso...ich geh auch noch nach Livigno...und hab mein Bike nicht dabei (hoffe das es sich nicht als Fehler herausstellt ;-)


----------



## enforce (13. April 2013)

macht doch was ihr wollt 
JJ, Anna und ich starten morgen um 11 am BHF Herrlingen zu einer Trailtour nach Blaubeuren.

schönen Abend


----------



## Ulmi (14. April 2013)

wäre gern dabei....bei mir gehts mit Family nach Münsingen den Profis zukucken...


----------



## Aitschie (14. April 2013)

Ulmi schrieb:


> wäre gern dabei....bei mir gehts mit Family nach Münsingen den Profis zukucken...



War in Münsingen eigentlich auch was für Rennradfahrer geboten??? RTF oder so? Mir kamen heute extremst viele entgegen, alle mit Startnummer und schön im Pulk so dass ich mehrfach auf den Grünstreifen ausweichen musste.... 
Bin grad zwangsweise RR-ler aber wie schauts nächste Woche aus? Sonntag hab ich Zeit und bin mal wieder in Ulm - selten kommt's vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulmi (14. April 2013)

nene Münsingen war ne reine MTB Veranstaltung, muss auch sagen, bin beeindruckt, war tatsächlich die Creme de la creme des bikens dort, u.a. Sabine Spitz....top Wetter schöne Veranstaltung eine Reise Wert. Im IBC News Bereich wird auch auf das Event Münsingen eingegangen.....gewonnen hat heute ein Brasilianer ;-)


----------



## Aitschie (22. April 2013)

@junkyjerk: Wochenende war doch Heubach. Wolltest du dort nicht starten oder bin ich da falsch im Schädel? Falls du dort warst: Wie wars?


----------



## bax75 (23. April 2013)

Aitschie schrieb:


> @junkyjerk: Wochenende war doch Heubach.



Also bei dem Dauerpiss am Samstag hätte ich mir das mit dem Rennen auch mindestens 2 mal überlegt!


----------



## junkyjerk (25. April 2013)

heute 17uhr ne runde nach blaubeuren und zurück übers lautertal. treffpunkt parkweg in herrlingen.


----------



## Kuusääng (25. April 2013)

Ich habe heute beim klettern den Jörg und co gesehen 

Wer ist am We unterwegs?


----------



## Kuusääng (27. April 2013)

ist morgen ne tour geplant ich wäre am start


----------



## Ulmi (27. April 2013)

mmh, hätte auch bock, aber auf mich ist vorerst mal kein verlass, werde schauen ob ich morgen dazu stoßen kann....


----------



## Kuusääng (28. April 2013)

Na ja wenn nichts los ist fahr ich vill noch selber


----------



## Ulmi (28. April 2013)

yo sorry, war heut leider nix mehr möglich dazwischen zu schieben......
hoffe auf das nächste Mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (30. April 2013)

Hat morgen hier jemand Lust auf eine Runde? Gasman und axx wären schon mal dabei . 
Vorschlagsweise um 10.30 in Herrlingen, entsprechend davor in Söflingen bzw. an der Brücke???


----------



## axx (30. April 2013)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Hat morgen hier jemand Lust auf eine Runde? Gasman und axx wären schon mal dabei .
> Vorschlagsweise um 10.30 in Herrlingen, entsprechend davor in Söflingen bzw. an der Brücke???



bei mir wirds leider nix, bin krank


----------



## bax75 (30. April 2013)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Hat morgen hier jemand Lust auf eine Runde? Gasman und axx wären schon mal dabei .
> Vorschlagsweise um 10.30 in Herrlingen, entsprechend davor in Söflingen bzw. an der Brücke???



...um 5:36Uhr  Ich sehe: Dir gehts gut! 

Ich werd mal sehen was geht, Lust hätte ich auf jeden Fall!
Was hattet Ihr euch vorgestellt? Wann wollt Ihr zurück sein?


----------



## junkyjerk (30. April 2013)

hab auch zeit und lust zu fahren. 1030uhr herrlingen hört sich gut an.


----------



## wurmspecht (30. April 2013)

@axx: ach nö, so war das aber nicht geplant. Gute Besserung!!!



bax75 schrieb:


> ...um 5:36Uhr  Ich sehe: Dir gehts gut!



Klaro, mir geht's gut, weißt ja, das frühe Huhn fängt den Wurm .

Ehrlich gesagt hab ich keine Ahnung, wie lange wir fahren wollen, vllt ist es eher auch eine Könnensache, wie bei Dir auch. Überlegung war mal Richtung Blaubeuren zu steuern, wobei das nur mal ein Vorschlag war.


----------



## Jo_shi (30. April 2013)

Hi, 
Würde mich morgen auch anschließen, zumindest mal für ein Teilstück. Werde um 10:10 Uhr am Wasserrad in Söflingen sein und dann entsprechend um 10:30 Uhr in Herrlingen am Bahnhof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manoni (30. April 2013)

Ich bin auch wieder mal dabei! Bis dann


----------



## momo_2000 (30. April 2013)

@joshi nimmst dein Schwesterchen auch mit????


----------



## junkyjerk (1. Mai 2013)

@Manoni: bringsten stefan mit?


----------



## dechfrax (1. Mai 2013)

Am Freitag steht Geislingen auf dem Plan. Treffen wie immer 10:00 am Parkplatz Nähe Bhf Amstetten. Bis jetzt sind wir zu dritt: Hebbe mit Begleitung und meine Wenigkeit.


----------



## junkyjerk (1. Mai 2013)

Fr. muss ich arbeiten. Wollte Sonntag nach Geislingen. Da ist auch das Wetter besser...


----------



## Ulmi (1. Mai 2013)

mmmh, Freitag...schaumermal ;-), mein Fully ist gerade ein Garantiefal aber zur Not hätte ich noch das Cube Hardtail....


----------



## Ulmi (1. Mai 2013)

Ulmi schrieb:


> mmmh, Freitag...schaumermal ;-), mein Fully ist gerade ein Garantiefal aber zur Not hätte ich noch das Cube Hardtail....



Freitag Herrlingen wäre mir lieber.....


----------



## Aitschie (4. Mai 2013)

Hinweis in "eigener Sache": der bayerische Rundfunk bringt diesen Sonntag um 21:15 eine 30minütige zum Bikebergsteigen. 

Nachdem bereits einige sehr gute Berichte des BR zu diesem Thema entstanden sind (ich verweise nur auf den Tourenbericht über Schüsser/Hammerspitze, die wir vergangenes Jahr leicht abgewandelt nachgefahren sind) wird auch dieser Beitrag aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach sehr lohnenswert!!! Und ganz nebenbei sind bestimmt paar tolle Bergimpressionen zu sehen... 

Hinweis auf die Sendungsseite inkl. Trailer: http://www.br.de/fernsehen/bayerisches-fernsehen/sendungen/bergauf-bergab/bergauf-bergab110.html


----------



## momo_2000 (4. Mai 2013)

Kuckuck!ist für morgen etwas geplant ??


----------



## momo_2000 (4. Mai 2013)

Kuckuck!ist für morgen etwas geplant ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (4. Mai 2013)

kuckuck zurück. morgen 1030uhr in amstetten bhf auf dem parkplatz ausserhalb richtung geislingen treffen und dann abfahrt.


----------



## momo_2000 (4. Mai 2013)

Hast du da evtl nen Straßennamen oder ähnliches das ich in mein navi eingeben kann?bin nicht ganz so ortskundig


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. Mai 2013)

momo_2000 schrieb:


> Hast du da evtl nen Straßennamen oder ähnliches das ich in mein navi eingeben kann?bin nicht ganz so ortskundig


Gib Ziegelhütte in Amstetten ein. Das ist das Gasthaus am Trailbeginn, 200 m nach dem Parkplatz .


----------



## steph4n (4. Mai 2013)

Ich komme dann auch nach Amstetten. 
Fahrt ihr mit dem RE? 
weiss jemand ob man sein Bike da kostenlos mitnehmen kann? (Laut Bahnseite ist es im Ding-Verbund am Sonntag kostenlos, und wenn ich das so überblicke ist Amstetten noch DING).


----------



## dechfrax (5. Mai 2013)

steph4n schrieb:


> weiss jemand ob man sein Bike da kostenlos mitnehmen kann? (Laut Bahnseite ist es im Ding-Verbund am Sonntag kostenlos, und wenn ich das so überblicke ist Amstetten noch DING).


Bin am Fr auch mitm Zug nach Amstetten gefahren und hab an den Automaten nirgendwo eine Möglichkeit gefunden, eine Fahrradkarte zu kaufen. Ich würds drauf ankommen lassen.
Viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## 4mate (5. Mai 2013)

> Donau-Iller-Nahverkehrsverbund (DING)
> Fahrradmitnahme werktags ab 8.30 Uhr, samstags, sonntags
> sowie an Feiertagen ganztägig in Regionalbahn-Zügen (RB) kostenlos.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## DJT (5. Mai 2013)

Weekend-Review:



medc17 schrieb:


> Am Freitag steht Geislingen auf dem Plan













junkyjerk schrieb:


> Wollte Sonntag nach Geislingen. Da ist auch das Wetter besser...











Lustig war's


----------



## junkyjerk (5. Mai 2013)

super lustige runde heute, bis donnerstag, hoffentlich passts wetter, dann gehts endlich mal wieder ins geliebte allgäu.


----------



## Aitschie (5. Mai 2013)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> dann gehts endlich mal wieder ins geliebte allgäu.



Wetterprognose für den Donnerstag bei Wetter Allgäu: An Himmelfahrt bewölkt mit Regengüssen und kühleren 13 Grad. Geht besser, aber in diesem Jahr dürfen wir uns darüber nicht beschweren. Außerdem wird eh alles besser, wir sind schliesslich Optimisten!

Zur Runde: habt ihr schon eine? Falls nicht, ich würde die Runde vom 1.Advent 2011 vorschlagen. Zur Erinnerung paar Bilder von damals: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8968774&postcount=2630
Die Runde hat 1.294hm bei 27,93km und 3 geniale Abfahrten. Fahrzeit damals netto 3 Stunden. Startpunkt war um 9Uhr am Kanzelwandparkplatz in Riezlern/Kleinwalsertal.
Für Donnerstag würde ich gleiche Startzeit/-ort vorschlagen, hieße ihr müsstet gegen 8 in Ulm los.

Aus Kempten würde der eine oder andere mitkommen (ich denke an @Nocinoib @Flyman @DJT @poo-cocktail)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (5. Mai 2013)

Wer da manchmal unterwegs ist:

Über Thalfingen, am Kugelberg, der Trail zur Quelle, da ist der Baum, der quer lag und den Jägerstand mitgenommen hat, jetzt so durchgesägt, dass man wieder schön durchfahren kann.
Ich liebe meine Fiskars!


----------



## MilanL (5. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute,
der Milan meldet sich nach 1.5 Jahr Ich verbringe diese Woche in Ulm. Ich hätte Lust euch zu treffen (besonders die, mit denen ich viel gefahren bin). Es sieht so aus, dass ich am Freitag und Samstag bis 15:00 noch kein Programm habe und das wäre eine Möglichkeit sich an die Ulmer Trails zu erinnern Es wäre super wenn ihr mitkommen würdet


----------



## Ulmi (5. Mai 2013)

danke Beorni fürs säubern von meinem Hometrail ;-)


----------



## Ulmi (5. Mai 2013)

bytheway, Beorni kuck dir mal das Cube vom N. Lau im News Bereich an! 
Der fährt den gleichen Bashguard wie du .....hihihi


----------



## Beorn (6. Mai 2013)

Schon gesehn. Ich hab aber keine Flex benutzt.

Bin gestern mit Einfachexperiment rumgegurckt und irgendwie macht das sehr viel schneller, wenn man nicht noch ne Reserve hat und kaputter war ich hinterher auch nicht. Was soll ich nur machen?


----------



## junkyjerk (7. Mai 2013)

würde heute nachmittag, wenns net regnet, ne runde ins lautertal drehen. start gg. 16 uhr, wer bock hat, soll bescheid geben. bis denne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fetzwech (7. Mai 2013)

@junkyjerk: wir starten gegen 18:30 beim Hörrlinger BF, machmer ne Schnitzeljagd  ?


----------



## Manoni (7. Mai 2013)

Donnerstag gehe ich gerne mit ins Allgäu!


----------



## Kuusääng (7. Mai 2013)

Hi also ich und ein Kolleg sind auch am start aber ich weiß nicht wo hörrlingen ist ich weiß nur wo herrlingen ist also werde ich um 18 30 dort sein


----------



## steph4n (7. Mai 2013)

Ich würd am Donnerstag auch gerne mit ins Allgäu kommen.

Hat noch jemand nen Platz für mich&bike im Auto frei? beteilige mich natürlich beim Sprit.


----------



## Aitschie (7. Mai 2013)

Manoni schrieb:


> Donnerstag gehe ich gerne mit ins Allgäu!





steph4n schrieb:


> Ich würd am Donnerstag auch gerne mit ins Allgäu kommen.



David hat mir auch schon zugesagt, also bleibt alles wie gepostet: 
- Treffen am Donnerstag um 9Uhr, Abfahrt ca. 15min später *(WICHTIGER HINWEIS: MIT TREFFEN MEINE ICH TREFFEN IN RIEZLERN!!!! Wir haben ja alle unterschiedliche Abfahrtsorte)*
- Treffpunkt am Parkplatz der Kanzelwandbahn in Riezlern/Kleinwalsertal
- Wetter sieht gar nicht mal so schlecht aus, 20° max und Feuchtigkeit von oben erst ab ca. 15 Uhr

PS: wer mit will bitte melden!

  @DJT: ich biete dir wie gewohnt ne Mfg ab Kempten - oder ich spring bei dir auf


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Mai 2013)

@steph4n, @Manoni: ich kann euch mitnehmen, ich bau den heckträger druff und ab geht die post. hoffentlich trocknets heute schön ab. dann wirds bombe morgen, die tour ist der hammer. freu mich...


----------



## dechfrax (8. Mai 2013)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @steph4n, @Manoni: ich kann euch mitnehmen, ich bau den heckträger druff und ab geht die post. hoffentlich trocknets heute schön ab. dann wirds bombe morgen, die tour ist der hammer. freu mich...


Ui, hast Du ev. für mich auch noch ein Plätzchen? 
Oder sucht noch ein anderer Ulmer eine Mitfahrgelegenheit und will bei mir zusteigen?


----------



## enforce (8. Mai 2013)

wenn ich heute Abend alle Teile, welche ich am Gardasee geschrottet habe, zusammen bekomme, fahre ich auch mit. Evtl mit Umweg über Immenstadt, um Anna mit zu nehmen.


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Mai 2013)

@medc17: momo fährt mit, würde als treffpunkt die tankstelle mit der grossen waschstr. in der blaubeurer str. vorschlagen. so gegen 7:30uhr?
  @enforce: jut jut...


----------



## Manoni (8. Mai 2013)

@junkyjerk Gerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (8. Mai 2013)

enforce schrieb:


> wenn ich heute Abend alle Teile, welche ich am Gardasee geschrottet habe, zusammen bekomme, fahre ich auch mit. Evtl mit Umweg über Immenstadt, um Anna mit zu nehmen.


Bei meiner Mutter steht mein Marathonfully in der Garage, nimm was du brauchst und nicht hast...


----------



## dechfrax (8. Mai 2013)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @medc17: momo fährt mit, würde als treffpunkt die tankstelle mit der grossen waschstr. in der blaubeurer str. vorschlagen. so gegen 7:30uhr?


D.h. dass Dein Träger voll ist, richtig? Dann komm ich mitm Auto zu dieser Holzirgendwas-Tanke vorm Blaubeurer Tor, die meinst Du ja wahrscheinlich.
 @MilanL, was ist mit Dir morgen?


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Mai 2013)

@medc17: wäre super, wenn du auch deinen träger montieren könntest, dann wirds net so ein gepuzzle auf meinem... danke und bis morgen.


----------



## wurmspecht (8. Mai 2013)

Wär noch ein Plätzchen zum Mitfahren frei?


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Mai 2013)

bestimmt. bei medc17.


----------



## Freaky-blue (8. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde mich der Tour morgen anschließen und hätte noch Plätze frei für Mitfahrer und Bikes

Gruß Freaky


----------



## Jo_shi (8. Mai 2013)

Ich weiß gar nicht, ob ich jetzt bei der Menge Leute noch fragen darf, dass ich auch noch gern mitkommen würde. Wären dann schon zu drölft? Hätte auch ein Auto mit Platz für 3 Räder oder fahre irgdenwo wenn noch Platz mit.

Gruß Joshua


----------



## enforce (8. Mai 2013)

Warum treffen wir uns nicht gleich auf dem Ikea-Parkplatz, teilen dort Bikes und Biker auf die Autos auf und lassen die übriggebliebenen Autos stehen?


----------



## Freaky-blue (8. Mai 2013)

enforce schrieb:


> und lassen die übriggebliebenen Autos stehen?



Ich bin mir nicht sicher wie tolerant Ikea bei soetwas ist, es handelt sich ja immerhin um privaten Grund.


Edit:

Ich werde aber um kurz vor halb vor Ort sein (egal ob nun links oder rechts der Blaubeurer Straße) und hab nach derzeitigem Stand noch zwei Plätze für Mitfahrer und ca. 2 Plätze für Bikes frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (8. Mai 2013)

ja, das wär toll, wenn's klappen würde. 

 @joshi: hm, sinds drölf oder zwelf ? Nutz es doch, wenn Dich Eure Racker mal zum Biken lassen.


----------



## Aitschie (8. Mai 2013)

Jo_shi schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, ob ich jetzt bei der Menge Leute noch fragen darf, dass ich auch noch gern mitkommen würde. Wären dann schon zu drölft? Hätte auch ein Auto mit Platz für 3 Räder oder fahre irgdenwo wenn noch Platz mit.
> 
> Gruß Joshua



Mit dir sind es 14... Nein, ich habe mich nicht vertippt, in Worten Vierzehn. Vergesst meine Kemptener/Allgäuer nicht, da kommt der eine oder andere auch noch mit, obwohl der hier nicht postet. Wird ne große Runde und damit auf jeden Fall eher gemütlich als Racing. Gegebenenfalls müssen wir auf den Trails die Gruppe teilen (nicht jeder will ja von so ner lahmen Schnecke wie mir ausgebremst werden) oder uns andere Ideen einfallen lassen (z.B. Fotografen vorausfahren) ... 

An alle, die den Track vom Dezember 2011 noch haben: bitte mitnehmen, was wir haben haben wir dabei.

BTW: ich verweise darauf, dass es durchaus möglich ist noch auf Schnee zu treffen. Zwar soll das weiße Zeugs bis 1.600m weg sein und bis ca. 2.000m nur noch Reste am Boden liegen, ich habe dies aber nicht verifiziert. Der höchste Punkt der Tour liegt bei ca. 1.850-1.900m unterhalb des Walmendinger Horns. Dies als allgemeine Info an alle.

PS: IKEA und auch Wonnemar sind recht tolerant was Parken angeht (was aber keine Garantie für die Zukunft darstellt). Machen die Skitourengeher seit Jahren.


----------



## momo_2000 (8. Mai 2013)

Das mit dem Ikea find ich ne super idee da blickt man ja nicht mehr durch wer mit wem


----------



## wurmspecht (8. Mai 2013)

ok, um 7.30 nun wo? Bei IKEA oder bei der Waschstraße Holz?


----------



## bax75 (8. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

kurzentschlossen würde ich mich auch gerne anschliessen. 
 @Jo_shi: Kann ich einen Platz bei Dir buchen?

Ich versuche mal die Autos mit Besetzung zusammenzustellen:

JunkyJerk: Momo_2000, Steph4n
Medc17: Wurmspecht, Manoni
Jo_shi: bax75
Freaky-blue: ?


----------



## dechfrax (8. Mai 2013)

bax75 schrieb:


> Ich versuche mal die Autos mit Besetzung zusammenzustellen:
> 
> JunkyJerk: Momo_2000, Steph4n
> Medc17: Wurmspecht, Manoni
> ...


Also, ich bin dann morgen 7:30 mit Träger für 3 Bikes auf'm IKEA-Parkplatz und dann schau'n mer mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jo_shi (8. Mai 2013)

@bax75 Ich fahre bei Freaky-blue mit. Nach meiner Rechnung müsste da auch noch ein Platz frei sein. Komm aber einfach erstmal hin. Wenn alle stricke reißen hol ich schnell mein Auto. Wohne ja nicht so weit weg vom Ikea.


----------



## dechfrax (9. Mai 2013)

Jungs, tut mir wirklich leid, aber mich hat's jetzt auch mit :kotz: erwischt. Da gibt's heute Kamillentee zum Männertag und keine Radtour


----------



## axx (9. Mai 2013)

Aitschie schrieb:


> BTW: ich verweise darauf, dass es durchaus möglich ist noch auf Schnee zu treffen. Zwar soll das weiße Zeugs bis 1.600m weg sein und bis ca. 2.000m nur noch Reste am Boden liegen, ich habe dies aber nicht verifiziert. Der höchste Punkt der Tour liegt bei ca. 1.850-1.900m unterhalb des Walmendinger Horns. Dies als allgemeine Info an alle.



Meinst nicht eine etwas niedrigere Tour wäre spassiger?







Ich wünsch euch auf alle Fälle viel Spass! Ich fahr jetzt an den Gardasee


----------



## MilanL (9. Mai 2013)

medc17 schrieb:


> @MilanL, was ist mit Dir morgen?



sorry, habe erst gelesen. Ich habe die Zeit leider nur morgen und würde lieber etwas in der Nähe von Ulm unternehmen.


----------



## bax75 (9. Mai 2013)

Hey Milan!

Morgen Vormittag soll es ziemlich viel regnen.
Wie wäre es wenn wir morgen Nachmittag zu einer Runde starten.
Ich sage jetzt einfach mal 14 Uhr am Bahnhof Herrlingen.

Wer kommt mit?


----------



## MilanL (9. Mai 2013)

gut, wenn es nicht stark regnet, werde ich dort warten


----------



## DJT (9. Mai 2013)

MilanL schrieb:


> gut, wenn es nicht stark regnet, werde ich dort warten



definiere stark 
Ich denk ich bin auch dabei


----------



## Aitschie (9. Mai 2013)

Paar wenige Bilder eines grandiosen Tages. Vielen Dank an alle die dabei waren, mir hat der Tag megamäßigen Spaß gemacht!!!! Ich habe mich extrem gefreut, paar neue Gesichter zu sehen und die bekannten nach recht langer Zeit mal wieder.

Nicht ganz perfekt das Bild aber ich finde es wahnsinnig intensiv und fokussiert...








Wilde Hatz über feine Trails




Leider müssen viele Bilder noch nachbearbeitet werden, mir fehlt nach 2 Jahren noch die fotografische Routine  Daher wird es etwas dauern, bis die Bilder in der Dropbox stehen...


----------



## fr-andi (9. Mai 2013)

Neeeid!
Gruss!


----------



## DJT (9. Mai 2013)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Paar wenige Bilder eines grandiosen Tages.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (10. Mai 2013)

@Bax, Milan:
Ich kann heut doch nicht sorry. Wetter ist ja eh besch...eiden


----------



## Flyman (10. Mai 2013)

krasses Bild vom Falk, braucht man gar keine 3D Brille mehr.  War ein geiler Tag
vg aus Sulzberg
PS. 
Maxi ist heut platt


----------



## bax75 (10. Mai 2013)

Flyman schrieb:


> Maxi ist heut platt



Baxi auch 

War cool gestern!


----------



## MilanL (10. Mai 2013)

DJT schrieb:


> @Bax, Milan:
> Ich kann heut doch nicht sorry. Wetter ist ja eh besch...eiden



Ja, das Wetter ist wirklich sch... Es hat kein Sinn in so einem Matsch zu fahren. Na ja, dann muss ich nach Ulm kommen wenn ihr ein vernünftiges Wetter habt 
In meiner Heimatstadt ist es sonnig und schöne 22C...


----------



## Jo_shi (10. Mai 2013)

bax75 schrieb:


> Baxi auch
> 
> War cool gestern!



Kann ich nur zustimmen und beruhigt bin ich auch, dass nicht nur ich heute platt bin.


----------



## Manoni (10. Mai 2013)

Gibt es in Augsburg ein cooles Bikeladen wo es Schoner gibt? Ich fahre morgen nach Augsburg und habe Zeit zum herum schauen und Schoner zu kaufen.


----------



## momo_2000 (12. Mai 2013)

Alle restlichen Bilder befinden sich hoffenltich gleich in der Dropbox


----------



## Aitschie (13. Mai 2013)

Frage:hat jemand den Ordner mit meinen Bildern entfernt? Ich hatte se am Freitag noch hochgeladen, nun sind se futsch.Falls sich jemand alle Bilder bereits runtergeladen hat,bitte den. ganzen Inhalt wieder einstellen.Danke!  Zur Erklärung warum ich die Bilder nicht mehr selbst einstellen kann:kein Laptop (in Kempten vergessen)  und ich hab privat bereits das Löschen begonnen...


----------



## junkyjerk (13. Mai 2013)

hab mich auch schon gewundert, dass alle bilder, bis auf die von hebbe und tjorven, weg sind.
  @Aitschie: ich hab alle runtergeladen, bring ich dir am samstag mit.

btw: geht jemand morgen und/ oder mittwoch mit ne runde ins lautertal drehen?
treffpunkt herrlingen bhf, am mittwoch allerdings erst gegen 18:45uhr.
morgen gerne schon früher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## momo_2000 (14. Mai 2013)

Mein Name ist Hase ich weiß von nichts......!stimmt leider nicht !mein pc hat beim hochladen meiner Bilder einen Anfall bekommen und das Werk zunichte gemacht!ich habe aber alle Bilder und wenn ich heut Abend wieder Netz hab rück ich sie wieder raus!ich bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung!


----------



## fetzwech (14. Mai 2013)

@momo_2000: solange nur Gopros und Fotos dran glauben müssen und du selber ganz bleibst ist alles gut 

Heute 18:00Uhr ab Parkplatz Westbad kleine Runde über Hochsträß nach Arnegg/Herrlingen plus X


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Mai 2013)

momo_2000 schrieb:


> Mein Name ist Hase ich weiß von nichts......!stimmt leider nicht !mein pc hat beim hochladen meiner Bilder einen Anfall bekommen und das Werk zunichte gemacht!ich habe aber alle Bilder und wenn ich heut Abend wieder Netz hab rück ich sie wieder raus!ich bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung!



pc nen anfall? normalerweise krieg ich immer nen anfall vorm pc..


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Mai 2013)

@all: am 16.06. feier ich "10 jahre ibc". da ich die meisten meiner bekanntschaften übers biken und übers forum kennengelernt hab, wollte ich ne party schmeissen, also vielleicht eher ne lockere runde beisammensein und bierchen trinken. also wer hat böcke und zeit?


----------



## momo_2000 (14. Mai 2013)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> pc nen anfall? normalerweise krieg ich immer nen anfall vorm pc..



Es gibt Dinge die sind mit mir einfach überfordert!


----------



## Jo_shi (14. Mai 2013)

@junkyjerk
Super Idee, würde ich schön finden! Und Stand heute hätte ich auch Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freaky-blue (14. Mai 2013)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> btw: geht jemand morgen und/ oder mittwoch mit ne runde ins lautertal drehen?



Das top Wetter heut und morgen muss nochmal genutzt werden, kommt drauf an wann und wo ihr lang fahrt, würde ich dann dazustoßen.



momo_2000 schrieb:


> Es gibt Dinge die sind mit mir einfach überfordert!



Das Ding hieß "Dr Bunnyflop" und nicht "Dr Bildrflop"


----------



## Aitschie (14. Mai 2013)

momo_2000 schrieb:


> Es gibt Dinge die sind mit mir einfach überfordert!



Solange nur Dinge mit dir überfordert sind passt doch alles. Kein Problem mit den Bildern,sind ja nicht weg.Und ich hätte zur Not auch noch welche,habe in meiner privaten Sammlung bereits das aussortieren begonnen...



junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: am 16.06. feier ich "10 jahre ibc". da ich die meisten meiner bekanntschaften übers biken und übers forum kennengelernt hab, wollte ich ne party schmeissen, also vielleicht eher ne lockere runde beisammensein und bierchen trinken. also wer hat böcke und zeit?




Bin sicher dabei!


----------



## momo_2000 (14. Mai 2013)

Alles wieder repariert


----------



## dechfrax (15. Mai 2013)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: am 16.06. ... ne lockere runde beisammensein und bierchen trinken. also wer hat böcke und zeit?


Prima Idee, bin dabei!


----------



## junkyjerk (15. Mai 2013)

zur erinnerung: 18:45uhr herrlingen bhf abfahrt


----------



## Tria-Rainer (16. Mai 2013)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: am 16.06. feier ich "10 jahre ibc". da ich die meisten...
> 
> Prima Sache, bin ich sicher dabei....


----------



## fetzwech (16. Mai 2013)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: am 16.06. feier ich "10 jahre ibc".



Dabei!


----------



## Kuusääng (18. Mai 2013)

Ist morgen eine tour geplant ich würde gerne mitfahren


----------



## Kuusääng (18. Mai 2013)

Oder ist für Montag was geplant


----------



## Tria-Rainer (19. Mai 2013)

Kuusääng schrieb:


> Oder ist für Montag was geplant



ich werd morgen ne runde drehen, lautertal und co...  wer lust hat  mitzufahren treffpunkt 10:30 uhr herrlinger bahnhof, nachmittags ist  eher regen angesagt. kleiner tip, bike vorher polieren lohnt sich nicht  ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuusääng (19. Mai 2013)

Ja super dann bin ich am Start bin um 10,30 in herrlingen


----------



## steph4n (19. Mai 2013)

schließe mich auch an! Werde so gegen 10 nach am Wasserrad in Söflingen Richtung Herrlingen losstarten, falls sich jemand anschließen möchte.


----------



## Jo_shi (20. Mai 2013)

Bin dabei  @steph4n komme um 10:10 Uhr zum Wasserrad.


----------



## Michael_H (20. Mai 2013)

Danke @Tria-Rainer für die nette Runde heute. 

Alle, die nicht mit nach Söflingen gefahren sind, haben echt etwas verpasst


----------



## Tria-Rainer (20. Mai 2013)

Michael_H schrieb:


> Danke @_Tria-Rainer_ für die nette Runde heute.
> 
> Alle, die nicht mit nach Söflingen gefahren sind, haben echt etwas verpasst
> 
> ...


----------



## Kuusääng (20. Mai 2013)

ich will jetzt auch ein eis haben


----------



## Aitschie (20. Mai 2013)

Habt ihr Euch das Eis eigentlich verdient? Ihr seid doch garantiert nur vor den Eisdiele auf und nieder gefahren um nach 2 Runden doch drinnen zu landen.

Mein Neid ist mit Euch!


----------



## Jo_shi (20. Mai 2013)

Also für den Teil den ich mitgefahren bin haben sie's sich auf jeden Fall verdient. War heute Nachmittag auch noch mit meiner Familie so ein lecker Eis essen.
War auf jeden Fall ne spassige Runde! Vielen Dank an alle.


----------



## Ulmi (20. Mai 2013)

aaaaah, gemeine Bilder....
bin stattdessen zum ersten Mal nach 6 Jahren wieder auf Inlineskates  umgestiegen und damit ins Geschäft "gekrochen " (sh. Gegenwind Donau)....insg. 22 km...eins weiß ich sicher...morgen fahre ich wieder Fahrrad....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nischwan (21. Mai 2013)

Na da wär ich vielleicht doch besser zum Eis essen mitgekommen.
Bei mir hat es noch angefangen zu tröpfeln, aber ist dann doch vorbeigezogen...

Gruß Andi
(der nächstes mal besser nicht mit dem Hardtail kommt)


----------



## Tria-Rainer (21. Mai 2013)

Gruß Andi
(der nächstes mal besser nicht mit dem Hardtail kommt)[/quote]



bist ja überall runtergekommen, die echten könner fahren halt auch mit 0,0mm federweg die trails ab ))


----------



## Ulmi (23. Mai 2013)

ist samstag vormittags was geplant?! Hätte Bock auf ne Rund vor der Arbeit ;-) .
Müsste allerdings Hardtail fahren...Die von DT Swiss lassen sich seeeeeeeeeeeeehr viel Zeit mit meinem defekten Vorderrad


----------



## Tria-Rainer (24. Mai 2013)

für ganz spontane, drehe nacher ne runde wenns bis dahin noch nicht regnet    wer lust hat 14:30 Herrlinger Bahnhof...


----------



## Ulmi (24. Mai 2013)

mist...morgen geht doch nicht...muss auf einen geburtstagsbrunch......wenns so weiter geht.....


----------



## Aitschie (26. Mai 2013)

> wenns so weiter geht.....



.... möchte man demjenigen, der im Mai seinen berühmten Teller nicht aufgegessen hat mal ganz gewaltig die Meinung sagen! Jetzt war ich 4 Tage im Vinschgau und diese Grütze hier geht sogar noch schlechter als vor meiner Abfahrt. Wer braucht den 3,5° und Regen Ende Mai??? 

Zur Aufheiterung aller ein Parorama von meinem heutigen Ausflug nach St. Martin:





Vom Downhill gibts leider keine Bilder aber glaubt mir: Biken bei 19°, Sonne und trockenen Trails macht echt Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (31. Mai 2013)

Mir ist ja vorhin ein Radler älteren Jahrgangs entgegen gekommen: 
eigentlich war es ein rollender Riesenponcho. Habe mich gefragt, ob das nun eine Tauchbrille oder eine Skibrille war, die er aufhatte. Flossen hab ich aber keine entdeckt


----------



## Michael_H (31. Mai 2013)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Reigentlich war es ein rollender Riesenponcho. Habe mich gefragt, ob das nun eine Tauchbrille oder eine Skibrille war, die er aufhatte. Flossen hab ich aber keine entdeckt



Macht bei dem Wetter Sinn. 
War gestern noch auf einer kleinen Runde im Blautal unterwegs, im Moment ist es aber eigentlich nur noch Schlamm. 



Aitschie schrieb:


> Vom Downhill gibts leider keine Bilder aber glaubt mir: Biken bei 19°, Sonne und trockenen Trails macht echt Spaß!



Du bist gemein


----------



## junkyjerk (3. Juni 2013)

geht wer am mittwoch abend mit ins lautertal?


----------



## Michael_H (4. Juni 2013)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> geht wer am mittwoch abend mit ins lautertal?



Cooles Video.

Morgen 18 Uhr BHF Herrlingen?


----------



## junkyjerk (4. Juni 2013)

Michael_H schrieb:


> Morgen 18 Uhr BHF Herrlingen?



nee, ich kann erst ab 19uhr.


----------



## fetzwech (5. Juni 2013)

Ich muss am Wochenende in die Berge, hat sonst jemand Bedarf? Evtl. eine Runde auf/um den Stuiben?


----------



## Michael_H (5. Juni 2013)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> nee, ich kann erst ab 19uhr.


Ok, dann um 19 Uhr, bis später.


----------



## Beorn (5. Juni 2013)

Im Lautertal euch heut abend viel Spaß im Schlamm. Ich war heut morgen dort und es war stellenweise erschreckend tief! Auch von OH runter ists mehr Rutsche als Trail, aber nach L runter ist trocken (so trocken, wies halt sein kann). Auch von W runter ist gut. Ich hab auf der Rückfahrt noch ne Unterführung an der B28 gefunden in der das Wasser bis knapp ans Tretlager stand. Erfrischende Waschanlage!


----------



## Freaky-blue (6. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand Bock auf ne Runde heut Abend?


----------



## Aitschie (6. Juni 2013)

ich wage mal was unerhörtes: hat jemand am Sonntag Lust auf ne Runde Rennrad?

Bevor ich gesteinigt werde: ich hab grad nur das einsatzfähig und bevor ich das geniale Wetter sausen lass geh ich Kilometerschrubben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axx (6. Juni 2013)

wo solls denn am Sonntag "geniales Wetter" geben? oder interpretier ich die Wetterprognose zu pessimistsch?


----------



## Freaky-blue (7. Juni 2013)

Das ist Aitschie doch egal, zur Not auch mit dem Rennrad durch den Schnee  


@_Aitschie_: An was hast denn gedacht?


----------



## Aitschie (7. Juni 2013)

Freaky-blue schrieb:


> Das ist Aitschie doch egal, zur Not auch mit dem Rennrad durch den Schnee
> 
> 
> @_Aitschie_: An was hast denn gedacht?



Lach nicht, ich kenn Touren, da ist sowas passiert (nicht wahr @axx und @wurmspecht) War ich aber nicht dabei...

An was ich dachte? gegen 9:30 aufsitzen, losfahren, nach ca. 4h und rund 100km wieder absteigen und nen faulen Sonntag machen - auch wenn das Wetter nicht so super sonnig sein soll - egal, Samstag kann ich nicht. 
Tendenziell würde ich eher in Richtung Süden fahren, im Allgäu soll Sonntag noch Föhn sein und damit besseres Wetter... Ansonsten hab ich ehrlich gesagt kein Ziel, ich will nur bisschen Bewegung


----------



## Freaky-blue (8. Juni 2013)

Naja, irgendwie trau ich dem Wetter nicht so ganz, werd lieber den Tag heut nutzen und noch losziehen, auf das Wetter morgen verlass ich mich lieber nicht. Falls Du es trotzdem wagen solltest, viel Spaß auf jeden Fall.

Gruß Freaky


----------



## Aitschie (9. Juni 2013)

Tour verschoben das letzte Bier war eines zuviel.


----------



## dechfrax (9. Juni 2013)

Werd nachher noch eine Runde durchs Lautertal toben. Falls jemand mitwill: 10:00 Bhf Herrlingen.


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Juni 2013)

wer bock hat, 19uhr treffpunkt bhf herrlingen. bis nachher. gunnar und ich werden ne runde schlamm schlachten im lautertal.


----------



## Freaky-blue (12. Juni 2013)

bemüh mich pünktlich zu sein  

Freaky


----------



## Beorn (12. Juni 2013)

Vergesst eure Schwimmflügel nicht!

Zwischen Pappelau und Blaubeuren war der Hang steil und trotzdem alles saunass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m4.stR (12. Juni 2013)

Nach so Regentagen ist es auch besser südlich ausgerichtete Trails zu befahren  

Die Nordhänge brauchen immer Tage zum abtrocknen...


----------



## Freaky-blue (12. Juni 2013)

m4.stR schrieb:


> ... besser südlich ausgerichtete Trails zu befahren



sorry, Finale schaff ich nicht bis 19 Uhr...

Freaky


----------



## m4.stR (12. Juni 2013)

Ach, bald wirds auch hier Sommer, immer optimistisch bleiben


----------



## junkyjerk (13. Juni 2013)

heute abend gleich nochmal ins lautertal, treffpunkt 19uhr bhf herrlingen.


----------



## Freaky-blue (13. Juni 2013)

werd auch in die Richtung unterwegs sein, vlt fährt man sich über den Weg

Freaky


----------



## hhjung87 (14. Juni 2013)

hallo,

komme aus Illerkirchberg und suche dringend eine Gruppe mit welcher ich MTB Touren (am besten CC) fahren kann. Bin ich dann hier richtig und wo trefft ihr euch immer?

Gruß Christopher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## original_gunnar (15. Juni 2013)

Hat jmd. Lust, heute Nachmittag (Samstag) so gegen 15:00 im Lauter-/ Blautal zu fahren?â


----------



## junkyjerk (15. Juni 2013)

Morgen 10uhr abfahrt bhf herrlingen zur trailrunde blaubeuren. Geld einstecken für kaffee und kuchen.


----------



## Ulmi (16. Juni 2013)

Grüße aus Lana, war vielleicht einerr von euch weitgereisten schon mal hier und kann mir ne nette Runde empfehlen?! War heute oberhalb von Burgstall unterwegs...sehr fein, morgen Gampenjoch...gibts noch geheime Toptrails?!
Ist alles noch ein bisserl Mtb-spezifisch hinten dran...dat kenne ich anders....


----------



## Aitschie (19. Juni 2013)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> @all: am 16.06. feier ich "10 jahre ibc". da ich die meisten meiner bekanntschaften übers biken und übers forum kennengelernt hab, wollte ich ne party schmeissen, also vielleicht eher ne lockere runde beisammensein und bierchen trinken. also wer hat böcke und zeit?



@jj: erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu 10 Jahren IBC-Überleben. Du kriegst den Orden "Oberspammer" für 10 Jahre aktivem Dienst zur Steigerung des weltweiten Datenverbrauchs verliehen. (bei weiteren 10 Jahren kommt dann die Spammernadel in Gold )

*Und für mich als verfressenen Sack  : Wann gehen wir denn nun Essen bzw. auf Party???* 
Wenn es in deinem Interesse ist können wir deine Feierei gerne mit einem Abschiedsgrillen beim Auszug meiner Mutter aus meinem Elternhaus im August verbinden. Platz genug haben wir und im August sollte es auch noch warm genug sein um bis spät abends draußen zu sitzen.


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Juni 2013)

@Aitschie: aufgrund anderer parties am wochenende hatte sich das erledigt. waren am sonntag statt dessen zu 8 ne runde in blaubeuren drehen. war auch sehr schön. im august ne auszugsparty hört sich gut an. grillen fetzt immer.


----------



## junkyjerk (24. Juni 2013)

nächsten sonntag bei gutem wetter mal wieder ins schöne allgäu? da hätt ich lust drauf.


----------



## Nocinoib (25. Juni 2013)

Ich auch. Vorhersage ist vielversprechend. Ob ich Zeit habe kann ich noch nicht sagen ...


----------



## Nocinoib (25. Juni 2013)

Das mit der Vorhersage nehm ich zurück ...
Besser erst mal abwarten.


----------



## Aitschie (27. Juni 2013)

Wenn ihr am WoE ins Allgäu wollt solltet ihr Bedenken das in Oberstdorf gerade deutsches Wandertreffen ist. das heisst vermutlich mehr Karierte und entsprechend mehr Verkehr auf den Alpzustiegen.
Just for your Information...

Grad noch gelesen: es werden 20.000 bis 30.000 Karierte zum wandern an dem Wochenende erwartet :-X Schock lass nach, ich bleib daheim!


----------



## chorge (27. Juni 2013)

Wird ja eh regnen... die machen mit ihren Stöcken dann wieder die ganzen Trails kaputt!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (28. Juni 2013)

sonntag solls doch gut werden, zumindestens hier in der ulmer gegend. 

btw: ich würd heute ab ca. 18uhr in der sterngasse starten und dann über hochsträss zum bloody trail und dann ins lautertal. dort wars gestern abend super von den bedingungen her.


----------



## Jo_shi (28. Juni 2013)

Versuche da zu sein


----------



## pui (29. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute,

bin neu hier. Treffen sich hier ein paar auf einen kleinen Trip unter der Woche, wo man sich anschließen kann?


----------



## fetzwech (29. Juni 2013)

willkommen @pui,
immer mal wieder findest du hier spontane Treffs (s.o.), einfach wieder reinschauen...


----------



## Jo_shi (30. Juni 2013)

Am Dienstag ist mein letzter Urlaubstag und ich mach daher noch eine etwas längere Tour nach Blaubeuren. Start ist um 16:00 Uhr am Wasserrad in Söflingen. Es geht dann übers Hochsträß und Bloody Trail nach Herrlingen wo gegen 17:00 Uhr dazugestoßen werden kann. 
So habt ihr noch Möglichkeit euren Chef zu bearbeiten, dass ihr am Dienstag eher nach Hause dürft.


----------



## axx (30. Juni 2013)

ich schau mal was sich machen lässt


----------



## junkyjerk (1. Juli 2013)

wochenende mal wieder in die berge? sonntag vorzugsweise?


----------



## Beorn (1. Juli 2013)

Morgen 0900 Bäckerei Michelsberg, Morning-Glory-Runde.


----------



## Jo_shi (2. Juli 2013)

Werde leider heute Abend nicht fahren können, liege mit Magenschleimhautentzündung im Bett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manoni (2. Juli 2013)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wochenende mal wieder in die berge? sonntag vorzugsweise?



Jaaaa


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Juli 2013)

heute abend würd ich ne runde drehen, will jemand mitfahren? versuche 19uhr am bhf herrlingen zu sein.


----------



## junkyjerk (4. Juli 2013)

geht jemand morgen, freitag, abend mit radeln? würd kurz nach 18uhr in der sterngasse starten und dann die üblichen verdächtigen abfahren.


----------



## Manoni (4. Juli 2013)

Jep, bin gerne mal wieder dabei! Bis dann.


----------



## Manoni (5. Juli 2013)

@junkyjerk Wo ist der sterngasse?


----------



## Jay91 (5. Juli 2013)

Servus,

wenns in ordnung ist würd ich mich gern anschließen.
Ich weiß aber auch nicht wo die sterngasse ist.

Greez Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freaky-blue (5. Juli 2013)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wochenende mal wieder in die berge? sonntag vorzugsweise?



Wo soll´s hingehen, wie ist der zeitliche Plan?

 @_Manoni_, @_Jay91_: Hier

Freaky


----------



## Manoni (5. Juli 2013)

Danke @Freaky-blue!

Für heuteabend muss ich aus Zeitlichen Gründen leider absagen  

Sonntag möchte ich aber noch gerne mit in die Berge! 

LG


----------



## Jay91 (5. Juli 2013)

also ich bin noch am start, 
bis gleich


----------



## Michael_H (5. Juli 2013)

Bin gleich auch dabei.


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Juli 2013)

mittwoch 19uhr bhf herrlingen?


----------



## Michael_H (9. Juli 2013)

Bin morgen unterwegs, mache aber erst mal Hindernisse weg, mal schauen ob ich das bis 19 Uhr schaffe.


----------



## ILikeSumo (10. Juli 2013)

Wollte auch eine Runde fahren Heute und schließe mich gerne um 19:00 an.

  Gruß Peter


----------



## enforce (10. Juli 2013)

bin auch am start....


----------



## dechfrax (11. Juli 2013)

Moin,
ist heute abend jemand unterwegs? Könnte 19:00 Herrlinger Bhf starten.


----------



## junkyjerk (11. Juli 2013)

leider keine zeit... aber viel spass, der trail von bermaringen richtung lautern runter ist wieder frei, danke an michael h.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enforce (11. Juli 2013)

Ich darf leider nicht mehr mitspielen.....hab kein großes Kettenblatt


----------



## junkyjerk (11. Juli 2013)

enforce schrieb:


> Ich darf leider nicht mehr mitspielen.....hab kein großes Kettenblatt



tja falk, abgehängt hat er uns trotz grossen kettenblatts nicht. die frequenz muss dann halt erhöht werden.


----------



## enforce (11. Juli 2013)

word! 
Fehlende technische Fähigkeiten müssen durch jugendlichen Leichtsinn wett gemacht werden.


----------



## Freaky-blue (11. Juli 2013)

medc17 schrieb:


> ist heute abend jemand unterwegs? Könnte 19:00 Herrlinger Bhf starten.



Werd heut abend auch ne Runde drehen, allerdings wird mir 19 Uhr in Herrlingen zu knapp

Freaky


----------



## dechfrax (11. Juli 2013)

Jetzt hab ich so lange im Büro getrödelt, dass ich es auch nicht mehr rechtzeitig schaffe. F*ck!


----------



## Freaky-blue (11. Juli 2013)

Fährst dann noch? Fährst durch die Stadt?

Kurz nach halb am Bhf.


----------



## gomerline (11. Juli 2013)

Hier hatte doch mal jemand so schöne Fotos von einer Grüntentour gepostet, mag mir da jemand wegen der Strecke Informationen zukommen lassen?


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (11. Juli 2013)

hello all,
was geht am WE?

Ich glaube bei unserem Freizeitbeschäftigung müssen wir uns dieses Auto kaufen : http://www.welt.de/motor/modelle/article117938983/BMW-baut-das-Auto-fuer-Fahrradfahrer.html


----------



## Michael_H (11. Juli 2013)

schlusslicht_ul schrieb:


> hello all,
> was geht am WE?
> 
> Ich glaube bei unserem Freizeitbeschäftigung müssen wir uns dieses Auto kaufen : http://www.welt.de/motor/modelle/article117938983/BMW-baut-das-Auto-fuer-Fahrradfahrer.html



Starte am WE zur Transalp, bin also raus.
Zum Thema Auto:
Habe seit einem Jahr etwas passendes, wo man für 3 Leute keine Klimmzüge machen muss. Räder am Stück rein, Leute rein, losfahren. Wenn sein muss geht das sogar mit 5 Man + Räder, dann ist aber etwas Pusslen angesagt. Und wahrscheinlich vom Neupreis nur die Hälfte vom BMW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlusslicht_ul (21. Juli 2013)

hello all and is there anybody out there??,
wer ist morgen für eine Schwörmontag-Session bereit? D.h. Nabada gucken und was sich eben danach ergibt...! 

 @Michael_H: Hoffe du hattest einen schönen AlpenX!?


----------



## Michael_H (22. Juli 2013)

Hi, die Tour war einfach klasse, wir haben nicht einmal die Regenjacken ausgepackt und die Trails waren ein Traum. Nur mein Jekyll hat etwas gelitten. Aus der Gabel sprudelt das Öl und die Speichen sind nicht mehr alle anwesend 
 @nabada: Bei dem Wetter gehe  ich auf jeden Fall baden


----------



## crazy_cj (22. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen, 

leider bin ich gestern unsanft eingeschlagen, ich und das Bike sind relativ i.O.  aber ich mach wohl mal bissel ruhig die Woche....
Sind hier auch paar Mädels unterwegs???

LG Claudi


----------



## fetzwech (22. Juli 2013)

Michael_H schrieb:


> nabada: Bei dem Wetter gehe  ich auf jeden Fall baden


Dabei


----------



## dechfrax (23. Juli 2013)

Mittwoch geht's wieder auf die Stollen. Start 18:00 Herrlingen Bhf.


----------



## momo_2000 (23. Juli 2013)

crazy_cj schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> leider bin ich gestern unsanft eingeschlagen, ich und das Bike sind relativ i.O.  aber ich mach wohl mal bissel ruhig die Woche....
> Sind hier auch paar Mädels unterwegs???
> ...




ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy_cj (24. Juli 2013)

sehr gut!!!!
Endlich mal ne Gleichgesinnte


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Juli 2013)

*MIT "OPEN TRAILS" GEGEN DIE 2m-REGEL IN BAWÜ*

Die DIMB (Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike) hat sich kürzlich in Hessen im Konsens mit Naturschutzverbänden und Sportvereinen erfolgreich gegen ein Waldgesetz zur Wehr gesetzt, das deutliche Einschränkungen für das Biken im Walde bedeutet hätte.

Unter dem Motto "Open Trails" wird die DIMB jetzt den Rückenwind aus Hessen nutzen, um die 2m-Regel in Baden-Württemberg zu kippen.

Es wäre toll, wenn sich auch in Ulm und Umgebung Biker finden, die sich engagieren! Dafür gibt es diverse Ansatzpunkte, vom "Like" auf Facebook über Briefe und Mails an Politiker und Verbände bis hin zur Mitarbeit in der DIMB.

Mehr Informationen findet Ihr u.a. hier:
Open Trails auf Facebook
DIMB Homepage


----------



## Aitschie (26. Juli 2013)

interessante Neuigkeiten: im Allgäu gibt's 2 neue Berge: 
http://m.focus.de/regional/bayern/b...rggipfel-erhalten-neue-namen_aid_1054739.html


----------



## Beorn (27. Juli 2013)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung was aus der Strecke in Blaustein um Steinbruch wird? Und in Laichingen solls nen Rundkurs geben, aber auch da nix zu einem Eröffnungstermin oder so.


----------



## chorge (29. Juli 2013)

Aitschie schrieb:


> interessante Neuigkeiten: im Allgäu gibt's 2 neue Berge:
> http://m.focus.de/regional/bayern/b...rggipfel-erhalten-neue-namen_aid_1054739.html



Endlich kann man genau sagen, welcher der beiden Gipfel - im Gegensatz zu so manchem B3-Bericht - noch weniger lohnend ist mit dem Bike! Der eine geht gar nicht, der andere macht leider weniger Sinn, als man sich wünscht... Zumindest dann nicht, wenn es nass oder zu trocken ist. 2x oben gewesen, 2x für shice zu fahren befunden... Allerdings war dieses WE ja sogar der Stuiben maximal beschissen, da viel zu trocken! Wird echt Zeit dass es mal nen Tag durchregnet - aber irgendwie kommt nix vom Himmer derzeit bei uns!


----------



## Aitschie (29. Juli 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Endlich kann man genau sagen, welcher der beiden Gipfel - im Gegensatz zu so manchem B3-Bericht - noch weniger lohnend ist mit dem Bike! Der eine geht gar nicht, der andere macht leider weniger Sinn, als man sich wünscht...



Deswegen find ich in der Retrospektive den BR-Bericht umso überraschender.... Aber der Aufstieg war schonmal sehr spannend. Auch wenns keine 1a Tour war, ich will sie nicht missen.

 @kupfermark: Respekt bei der Hitze nen Triathlon zu machen!!!! Und dann auch noch verdammt gut zu beenden!!!


----------



## Michael_H (29. Juli 2013)

Aitschie schrieb:


> @_kupfermark_: Respekt bei der Hitze nen Triathlon zu machen!!!! Und dann auch noch verdammt gut zu beenden!!!



Ja, gestern war es fies warm, auch schon beim zusehen. 
Wenn noch jemand ein Bild von sich bei Tri sucht, da kann ich wahrscheinlich helfen, habe etwas über 2000 Stück gemacht. 

Lustig fand ich auch, das doch einige mit Radhelm auf die Laufstrecke gegangen sind. Sicher ist sicher


----------



## kupfermark (29. Juli 2013)

Ja danke schön! Lief überraschend gut und hat tierisch Laune gemacht !!! 

Wenn ein nettes Bild von Startnr. 111 dabei ist, kannst es ja schicken.


----------



## Tria-Rainer (30. Juli 2013)

Michael_H schrieb:


> Ja, gestern war es fies warm, auch schon beim zusehen.
> Wenn noch jemand ein Bild von sich bei Tri sucht, da kann ich wahrscheinlich helfen, habe etwas über 2000 Stück gemacht.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kupfermark (30. Juli 2013)

Rainer, du hattest die 130. 132 war Micha und so schnell warst du nicht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fetzwech (30. Juli 2013)

heute Abfahrt 18:45 Uhr am Bahnhof Herrlingen


----------



## crazy_cj (30. Juli 2013)

Viel Spaß euch...


----------



## junkyjerk (30. Juli 2013)

würde gerne mittwoch abend wieder fahren gehen. bhf herrlingen 19uhr rum start.


----------



## Tria-Rainer (30. Juli 2013)

wurmspecht schrieb:


> Ich auch, allerdings mit Rad. Wünsch Euch auch viel Spaß!





kupfermark schrieb:


> Rainer, du hattest die 130. 132 war Micha und so schnell warst du nicht ;-)



au shit stimmt ich hatte die 130 zum glück wusste ich das am sonntag noch... sonst hätt ich micha wechselbeutel mitgenommen ))


----------



## Ulmi (30. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute, vermisst jemand ein Bulls 29 Zoll in Ulm entwendet, oder kennt jemanden dem so ein Fahrrad entwendet wurde?! PM an mich, 
 @_Tria_-Rainer, ja misst hab dich gar nich erkannt, bin am Badberg gestanden...war geil in die Augen der Trias zu schauen beim Anblick der Steigung....heftige verschalter und Kettenabsprünge waren die Folge....
Denke ich bin nächstes Jahr am Start...n Kollege wurde 35er in der Olympischen Diszi.


----------



## Michael_H (30. Juli 2013)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> würde gerne mittwoch abend wieder fahren gehen. bhf herrlingen 19uhr rum start.



Bin da morgen unterwegs, aber mit einem Anfänger Fahrtechnikkurs, da möchtest du bestimmt nicht mit


----------



## Michael_H (30. Juli 2013)

Tria-Rainer schrieb:


> Hi Michael,
> Hab dich garnicht gesehen an der Strecke, vielleicht hast ja von mir auch eins gemacht....  Startnummer 132



Hi @Tria-Rainer und @Kupfermar,

habe mal die Bilder von eurem Team raus gesucht. Nach den Klamotten schauen ging irgendwie schneller als die Startnummern zu suchen. 
Viel Spaß mit den Bildern. 
http://michael.geeklab.de/bilder/Tri_Ulm_Team_Mack_2013/


----------



## dechfrax (31. Juli 2013)

Moin,

hat jemand Böcke, am 11.08. den Marathon in Neustadt mitzufahren? Neustadt hat die feinsten und meisten Trails aller deutschen Marathons und eine separate AllMountain/Enduro-Wertung, falls jemand mit mehr als 130mm Federweg an den Start geht. 
Ich fahre und kann noch 3 Leute mit Bikes mitnehmen.

Grüße
Andi


----------



## kupfermark (31. Juli 2013)

Michael_H schrieb:


> Hi @Tria-Rainer und @Kupfermar,
> 
> habe mal die Bilder von eurem Team raus gesucht. Nach den Klamotten schauen ging irgendwie schneller als die Startnummern zu suchen.
> Viel Spaß mit den Bildern.
> http://michael.geeklab.de/bilder/Tri_Ulm_Team_Mack_2013/



Wow, toll - Vielen Dank!!! Dürfen wir das auf unserer Vereins-HP verlinken??



medc17 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hat jemand Böcke, am 11.08. den Marathon in Neustadt mitzufahren? Neustadt hat die feinsten und meisten Trails aller deutschen Marathons und eine separate AllMountain/Enduro-Wertung, falls jemand mit mehr als 130mm Federweg an den Start geht.
> Ich fahre und kann noch 3 Leute mit Bikes mitnehmen.
> ...




Ich hab Bock drauf, und das ist mein letztes Strohwittwer-WE, ich wäre also dabei. Mitteldistanz würde mir reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tria-Rainer (31. Juli 2013)

Michael_H schrieb:


> Hi @_Tria-Rainer_ und @_Kupfer_mar,
> 
> habe mal die Bilder von eurem Team raus gesucht. Nach den Klamotten schauen ging irgendwie schneller als die Startnummern zu suchen.
> Viel Spaß mit den Bildern.
> http://michael.geeklab.de/bilder/Tri_Ulm_Team_Mack_2013/



Wow hammergute bilder, fettes kompliment an den fotograf, besser wie die von dem streckenfotograf... vielen dank michael für raussuchen


----------



## Manoni (31. Juli 2013)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> würde gerne mittwoch abend wieder fahren gehen. bhf herrlingen 19uhr rum start.



Bin mit höhe Wahrscheinlichkeit dabei


----------



## Tria-Rainer (31. Juli 2013)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> würde gerne mittwoch abend wieder fahren gehen. bhf herrlingen 19uhr rum start.




bin schon etwas früher auf dem bike... werde euch noch ein stückchen begleiten


----------



## Michael_H (31. Juli 2013)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Wow, toll - Vielen Dank!!! Dürfen wir das auf unserer Vereins-HP verlinken??



Ja, gerne. 
 @medc17: Marathon in Neustadt hört sich gut an, bin aber leider mal wieder auf AlpX unterwegs


----------



## dechfrax (1. August 2013)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Ich hab Bock drauf, und das ist mein letztes Strohwittwer-WE, ich wäre also dabei. Mitteldistanz würde mir reichen.


Klasse! Mitteldistanz reicht mir auch, soll ja nicht in Stress ausarten


----------



## Harry-ORT (1. August 2013)

Schönen guten Morgen.

So. Endlich hab ich es auch mal geschafft mich hier anzumelden. Wenn es mir zeitlich reichen würde, wäre ich demnächst auch mal abends mit dabei. 

Muss noch bissle trainieren, vor es wieder ins Montafon zum Biken geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jo_shi (1. August 2013)

@medc17
Würde mir auch mitkommen und die Mitteldistanz fahren. Kann aber sein, dass meine Zielankunft ein wenig später sein wird .
 @Harry-ORT
Herzlich Willkommen!


----------



## Hendrik S. (2. August 2013)

Sonnenbrille gefunden

Servus zusammen!
Hab gestern auf dem "gebauten" Trail runter nach Blaustein/Arnegg ne Sonnenbrille gefunden. Wer eine vermisst und mir sagen kann, welche Marke das Ding hat, kann sie bei mir abholen.


----------



## Michael_H (4. August 2013)

Hallo,

habe gerade noch eine kleine Runde durchs Blautal gedreht, das Gewitter hat böse gewütet. Da gibt es einiges weg zu räumen auf den Trails.


----------



## Tria-Rainer (5. August 2013)

Michael_H schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe gerade noch eine kleine Runde durchs Blautal gedreht, das Gewitter hat böse gewütet. Da gibt es einiges weg zu räumen auf den Trails.



ooh ooh, kann ich mir vorstellen, ich werde heut abend nen trail-run machen und auch bisschen was wegräumen...


----------



## Freaky-blue (5. August 2013)

Dann musst aber vor Chainsaw-Mike unterwegs sein

Freaky

_Edit: Äh, kann ich noch ein paar Wünsche loswerden für die Aufräumarbeiten?

_


----------



## Tria-Rainer (6. August 2013)

Freaky-blue schrieb:


> Dann musst aber vor Chainsaw-Mike unterwegs sein
> 
> Freaky
> 
> ...


----------



## crazy_cj (6. August 2013)

Michael_H schrieb:


> Bin da morgen unterwegs, aber mit einem Anfänger Fahrtechnikkurs, da möchtest du bestimmt nicht mit


 

Hallo 
kann man da noch mit machen???
LG


----------



## Michael_H (6. August 2013)

Hi, bin nächste Woche wieder da zum Aufräumen. 
Habe mich heute bei 34 Grad (laut Tacho) das Marienbergjoch hoch gequält. 
 @crazy_ch: ja


----------



## Tria-Rainer (8. August 2013)

Michael_H schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe gerade noch eine kleine Runde durchs Blautal gedreht, das Gewitter hat böse gewütet. Da gibt es einiges weg zu räumen auf den Trails.




hab heute und gestern altbekannte trails abgefahren und von hinternissen befreit...., die meisten trail um arnegg herrlingen lautertal... sind gut befahrbar, war aber auch nicht viel im weg, oder war schon der ein oder andere am freiräumen...

viel spass on tour...


----------



## Freaky-blue (12. August 2013)

medc17 schrieb:


> hat jemand Böcke, am 11.08. den Marathon in Neustadt  mitzufahren?





kupfermark schrieb:


> Ich hab Bock drauf, und das ist mein letztes Strohwittwer-WE, ich wäre also dabei. Mitteldistanz würde mir reichen.





Jo_shi schrieb:


> Würde mir auch mitkommen und die Mitteldistanz fahren. Kann aber sein, dass meine Zielankunft ein wenig später sein wird


 


Wie erging es den Ulmern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dechfrax (13. August 2013)

Freaky-blue schrieb:


> Wie erging es den Ulmern?


Bestens: perfektes Wetter, tolle Trails, Spitzen-Organisation und -Verpflegung. Mit dem Enduro war ich zwar völlig "übermotorisiert", aber trotzdem nur 2 Minuten langsamer als mit dem Marathon-Fully. Das nächste Mal nehme ich wieder ein leichteres Bike


----------



## Freaky-blue (13. August 2013)

Respekt und Gratulation zum Top 5 Ergebnis, Super!


----------



## kupfermark (13. August 2013)

Ich fand's auch schön, trotz dem ersten Platten in meiner Renn-Karriere. 

Mich hat überrascht, daß da dermaßen viel Carbon-Hardtails am Start waren. Die haben bei den Abfahrten einen ziemlich unentspannten Eindruck gemacht, haben aber auch meist Platz gemacht, wenn's ging.


----------



## Tria-Rainer (14. August 2013)

Ich werde morgen ne runde biken, lautertal und oder umgebung... falls jemand lust hat sich anzuschließen, vorschlag treffpunkt herrlinger bahnhof  17:00 uhr ?


----------



## steph4n (14. August 2013)

@Rainer: bin dabei 

ajo und hier nochn paar pics ausm Vinschgau ...schee wars und anstrengend


----------



## fetzwech (14. August 2013)

medc17 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hat jemand Böcke, am 11.08. den Marathon in Neustadt mitzufahren?



Hat jdm Lust auf Racing vor der Haustüre? 

www.mtb-blaubeuren.de

Ich bin schon angemeldet, aber vielleicht gibts ja freundliche Renngegner zur Motivationssteigerung  ?


----------



## Freaky-blue (14. August 2013)

fetzwech schrieb:


> Hat jdm Lust auf Racing vor der Haustüre?
> 
> www.mtb-blaubeuren.de



Der Link fetzt äh funzt nicht 

aber wahrscheinlich meinst Du das Event

http://www.mtb-blaubeuren.de/


----------



## Tria-Rainer (14. August 2013)

fetzwech schrieb:


> Hat jdm Lust auf Racing vor der Haustüre?
> 
> www.mtb-blaubeuren.de
> 
> Ich bin schon angemeldet, aber vielleicht gibts ja freundliche Renngegner zur Motivationssteigerung  ?




bin ab samstag im urlaub...  ja schade wollte schon paarmal mitmachen, aber liegt blöd in der urlaubszeit, ist sicher auch spaßig als staffel zu starten...


----------



## zoryfl (14. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen! Bin seit längerem Student in Ulm und habe letztes Jahr so richtig den Gefallen am Mountainbiken wiedergefunden. Daher bin ich jetzt auf der Suche nach guten Strecken/Trails hier in der Gegend. Gibts von euren spontanen Feierabendtouren GPS Daten, die ihr zur Verfügung stellen würdet? Wie anspruchsvoll sind denn die Trails, die ihr da meist so fahrt? Ich war am Wochenende im Allgäu (Oberstaufen/Bad Hindelang/..) unterwegs und war doch überrascht welche Trails als "durchweg fahrbar" bezeichnet werden - ich musste nämlich schön schieben und würde - falls ich zeitlich mal eine eurer Touren begleiten könnte - nur ungern die Gruppe aufhalten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (14. August 2013)

Wer Zeit und Lust hat, ich will am Sonntag wieder mal ne Tour im Allgäu machen. Will aber eher kurz und dafür technisch fahren, angedacht ist Mittag und Kanzel oder Hirschberg. 

Start am Sonntag um 9Uhr, Ende gegen 16Uhr.


----------



## nico-las (15. August 2013)

@zoryfl: hab auch erst dieses Jahr angefangen mit Mountainbiken und fahrtechnisch sicherlich noch gut Luft nach oben 
Also wenn du Lust hast koennen wir mal zusammen ne Runde drehen. 

Ich war letztes Wochenende mit einem Kumpel um Ulm unterwegs der die Fahrt aufgezeichnet hat, ich werd ihn mal ansprechen wg. GPS Track.


----------



## zoryfl (15. August 2013)

@nico-las: Auf jeden Fall, sehr gerne! Bin Anfang September wieder mit Bike hier in Ulm, davor leider bikelos und viel unterwegs..


----------



## Freaky-blue (15. August 2013)

Tria-Rainer schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen ne runde biken [...]
> vorschlag [...]  17:00 uhr ?



Wie lang ist geplant?
Mir wird 17 Uhr nicht reichen, würd dann dazustoßen.


----------



## Tria-Rainer (15. August 2013)

geb dir meine handynr als pm...  kannst mich unterwegs anrufen...


----------



## Freaky-blue (15. August 2013)

Danke, meld mich wenn ich starte.



			
				Tria-Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> nimm aber  dein dickes bike mit



Das hast doch nur gesagt um mich abzuziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fetzwech (15. August 2013)

Tria-Rainer schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen ne runde biken, lautertal und oder umgebung... falls jemand lust hat sich anzuschließen, vorschlag treffpunkt herrlinger bahnhof  17:00 uhr ?


i komm au gä!


----------



## slimane- (15. August 2013)

@nico-las & @zoryfl:
Bin auch erst seit diesem Jahr dabei, von daher leider konditionell und fahrtechnisch auch noch Anfänger. Solltet ihr noch Anschluss suchen bin ich gerne mal dabei falls es zeitlich hinhaut...

Ich fahre bisher meist in/um Blaubeuren, da gibt's einfach die schönsten Trails


----------



## Michael_H (15. August 2013)

Tria-Rainer schrieb:


> hab heute und gestern altbekannte trails abgefahren und von hinternissen befreit...., die meisten trail um arnegg herrlingen lautertal... sind gut befahrbar, war aber auch nicht viel im weg, oder war schon der ein oder andere am freiräumen...



Habe heute auch eine kleine Runde gedreht und es leider nicht pünktlich nach Herrlingen geschafft, weil ich eine Stunde am Hochsträß gesägt habe. Da sieht es noch wild aus. Wenn jemand Langeweile hat darf er sich da gerne austoben. Mache da ansonsten nächste Woche weiter.


----------



## nico-las (16. August 2013)

slimane- schrieb:


> @_nico-las_ & @_zoryfl_:
> Bin auch erst seit diesem Jahr dabei, von daher leider konditionell und fahrtechnisch auch noch Anfänger. Solltet ihr noch Anschluss suchen bin ich gerne mal dabei falls es zeitlich hinhaut...
> 
> Ich fahre bisher meist in/um Blaubeuren, da gibt's einfach die schönsten Trails



Klingt gut. Ich fahr meistens am Wochenende um Ulm rum, Kiesental, kleines Lautertal. In Blaubeuren war ich bisher gar nicht fahren, aber steht aufm Zettel 

Bin leider dieses We nicht in Ulm, aber naechste Woche irgendwann?


----------



## Shoxar (16. August 2013)

Servus, komme hier auch aus der Nähe, und würde gerne mal auf die Trails mit. Kondition und Fahrtechnik fortgeschritten, wobei ich die letzten Wochen ein wenig aus der Übung bin, habe "nur" ein Hardtail.


----------



## fetzwech (16. August 2013)

Shoxar schrieb:


> ... habe "nur" ein Hardtail.


 
Nur die Harten dürfen in den Garten/auf die Trails


----------



## fetzwech (16. August 2013)

@_Michael_H_: Wär das was für dich? Das The Moots Trail Maintenance Bike ?


----------



## Tria-Rainer (16. August 2013)

fetzwech schrieb:


> Nur die Harten dürfen in den Garten/auf die Trails



kann ich nach gestern bestätigen   da hing mir einer am hinterrad mit seinem hardtail   also einmal freier eintritt für den garten


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (16. August 2013)

hello all,
hat jemand Zeit und Lust auf eine Runde morgen Nachmittag?

Aufgrund eines dazwischengekommen Termins leider doch keine Zeit...


----------



## Chris_360 (17. August 2013)

Ab wann und wohin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClausK (17. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und auf der Suche nach Gleichgesinnten die gerne mal ein "lockere" Runde fahren.
Aus beruflichen Gründen kann ich aber leider immer nur am Wochenende, idealerweise Samstag oder Sonntag Nachmittag...

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja bald? 

Viele Grüße
Claus


----------



## slimane- (19. August 2013)

nico-las schrieb:


> Klingt gut. Ich fahr meistens am Wochenende um Ulm rum, Kiesental, kleines Lautertal. In Blaubeuren war ich bisher gar nicht fahren, aber steht aufm Zettel
> 
> Bin leider dieses We nicht in Ulm, aber naechste Woche irgendwann?



Ja klar, meldet euch einfach wann/wo - dann drehen wir ne Runde...


----------



## junkyjerk (20. August 2013)

donnerstag, gg 19uhr bhf herrlingen. lockere runde...


----------



## Shoxar (20. August 2013)

Servus, was für eine Strecke?
Ist das ganze mit dem HT fahrbar? Würde glaub mit.


----------



## enforce (20. August 2013)

runde im Lautertal - ist mit HT kein Problem.


----------



## fr-andi (20. August 2013)

enforce schrieb:


> runde im Lautertal - ist mit HT kein Problem.


----------



## zoryfl (20. August 2013)

Coole Sache, ich versuchs mir einzurichten..


----------



## dechfrax (22. August 2013)

Bin heute dabei! Könnte ja aus Solidarität mit'm HT kommen


----------



## Shoxar (22. August 2013)

Also gut, noch mal zur Bestätigung, bin dabei 

Edit:
War geil heute, gerne wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nico-las (23. August 2013)

slimane- schrieb:


> Ja klar, meldet euch einfach wann/wo - dann drehen wir ne Runde...



wir koennten mal schauen ob das Wetter am Sonntag besser wird als angekuendigt.


----------



## zoryfl (23. August 2013)

nico-las schrieb:


> wir koennten mal schauen ob das Wetter am Sonntag besser wird als angekuendigt.


Also im Moment hab ich hier bei drei Forecasts 70, 80 und 90% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit für Sonntag.. Mit dem Gewitter Samstags dazu, würde das wohl eher eine ziemliche Matschtour werden.
Blöd ist, dass es erst nächstes Wochenende wieder besser werden soll..


----------



## Michael_H (24. August 2013)

Tag, Mtb Rennen in Blaubeuren läuft super, hoffentlich bleibt es trocken.


----------



## Shoxar (26. August 2013)

Fährt jemand von euch zur Eurobike?
Werde wohl das Bayern u. BaWü Ticket mit einem Kumpel nehmen, habs nicht geschafft während der Route in einem Bundesland zu bleiben, auf die paar Euro pfeif ich dann auch


----------



## 4mate (26. August 2013)

Mit der Bahn zur Eurobike


----------



## Aitschie (26. August 2013)

Shoxar schrieb:


> Fährt jemand von euch zur Eurobike?



Nein, aber ich würd mich über nen Katalog von Transition Bikes freuen  Wäre es möglich mir das Dingens mitzubringen?

BTW: nächstes Wochenende soll das Wetter mal wieder besser werden, wer kommt am Samstag mit in die Berge? Ziele: KWT, Gunzesried oder Altenstätten -  überwiegend alles fahrbar und mit fürs Allgäu recht geringen Anspruch an die Fahrtechnik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (26. August 2013)

war heute spontan im lautertal, kein matsch und richtig griffige trails, traumhaft.

werde samstag nachmittag richtung blaubeuren aufbrechen und dort mal wieder die trails abfahren. wer mitkommen möchte, ich starte gegen 14uhr in der sterngasse bei der bikeline-ulm. würde mich über mitfahrer freuen.


----------



## ClausK (26. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde mit nach Blaubeuren oder auch ins Allgäu kommen.
Bin allerdings kein Konditionswunder und schon gar kein begnadeter Downhiller... 

Wenn das nicht abschreckt, dann bin ich dabei! 

Viele Grüße
Claus


----------



## Aitschie (26. August 2013)

einmal drücken reicht


----------



## Aitschie (26. August 2013)

@ClausK: entscheiden musst dich schon  
Allgäu wird länger, Tagestour halt sonst lohnt sich die Anfahrt für euch aus Ulm nicht. Tempo bleibt gemächlich, bin grad selber gut im Futter mit entsprechend unterirdischer Kondition  

@all: ich hab von nem Kumpel nen Kumpel ein Link zu einer Petition der DIMB bekommen. Ziel ist die Abschaffung der 2m Regelung inkl. zugehöriger Bußgelder in BaWü. Daher meine Bitte an euch: durchlesen und wenn das Eure Zustimmung findet unterschreiben!
Link zur Petition: https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg
PS: findet ihr auch auf der mtb-news-Startseite.
Have Fun!!!!


----------



## ClausK (27. August 2013)

@Aitschie: Ich mache das eher abhängig vom Wetter. Bei Zweifelhaften Bedingungen bleibe ich lieber vor der Haustüre. 

Ich fahre nach Blaubeuren ca. 45min und nach Gunzesried bzw. Ofterschwang hab ich's auch schon in einer knappen Stunde geschafft. Das schenkt sich also nicht viel...

Ich werde am Donnerstag verbindlich zusagen. Ich hoffe, das ist noch ausreichend?

Vielen Dank und Grüße
Claus


----------



## Ulmi (27. August 2013)

danke für die Petition ist unterschrieben.....hoffe wir packen die 50k.
Bin wieder zurück von Lago Magiorre und Lago Mergozzo...puh muss sagen, was die dort als normale Wanderwege ausschreiben kann man bei weitem nicht mit Wegen im Allgäu oder in Südtirol vergleichen....dat war schon harter Topac....wundert mich jetzt auch nicht warum man dort unten fast keine Tracks findet und die Bike - Bravo auch noch keine Touren vorgestellt hat. Die ist lieber oben im schwyzerischen Bereich geblieben. 

Die Wege rund um Verbania hatten teilweise S4 Niveau kombiniert mit 2 Meter Farn...kam mir vor wie im Dschungel.....Wanderwegpflege Fehlanzeige....
Das einzige was richtig Spaß gemacht hat war hoch auf den Monte Mattarone, dort gabs mehrere Abfahrten sogar mit natürlichen Anliegern und kleinen Jumphügeln ;-)


----------



## fr-andi (27. August 2013)

@Ulmi: falls du Mte.Mottarone(und nicht Mattarone)meinst, von Stresa neben Verbania hoch meinst, wunderts mich nicht, war früher immer ein Traum, war ich oft,
Gruss!


----------



## Ulmi (28. August 2013)

hihihi...zuviel Vino Rosso..natürlich Mottarone ;-)
sind dann nich die direkte Variante wieder runter....sondern die verlängerte Version um den Monte Faro Richtung Sektendorf (wo wir den Sektenführer auch mitten im verwilderten Wald mit einer seiner Frauen in weißen Gewändern getroffen haben....wäre vor Schreck fast in ne Kastanie gedonnert...)


----------



## Beorn (28. August 2013)

Ich hätt eher bei den weißgewandeten Sektierern an zu viel Vino gedacht. Aber es heißt ja auch in vino veritas (est).


----------



## Mani2 (29. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen, melde hiermit auch Interesse für Samstag Allgäu an. Wann und wo soll es losgehen. Auto und heckträger für 2 weitere Bikes wäre ggf. vorhanden. 
Tagestour bei gemächlichem Tempo klingt gut.

Gruß Mani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClausK (30. August 2013)

Ich hätte auch Interesse und würde mich gerne anschließen... Wann und wo soll es los gehen? 

Grüße Claus


----------



## Mani2 (30. August 2013)

ClausK schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch Interesse und würde mich gerne anschließen... Wann und wo soll es los gehen?
> 
> Grüße Claus



Hallo Claus,

schau mal in deine Persönlichen Nachrichten. Da findest du auch meine Mobilnummer.

Gruß Mani


----------



## ClausK (30. August 2013)

Mani2 schrieb:


> Hallo Claus,
> 
> schau mal in deine Persönlichen Nachrichten. Da findest du auch meine Mobilnummer.
> 
> Gruß Mani


 
Ich hab keine bekommen?


----------



## Aitschie (30. August 2013)

Heute mit Flo mal wieder an meinem Lieblingsberg unterwegs gewesen, schöne Tour mit allem was Spaß macht!


----------



## zoryfl (30. August 2013)

Super Bild! Blaubeurer Region?


----------



## Aitschie (31. August 2013)

Leider nein, Allgäu.


----------



## junkyjerk (31. August 2013)

wie wars bei euch im allgäu?

unsere runde zu dritt nach blaubeuren war super... fast nix kaputt gegangen.


----------



## Ulmi (31. August 2013)

gibt es für morgen schon eine Runde (Treffpunkt/Zeit)?!


----------



## Aitschie (31. August 2013)

Freitag und Samstag geniale Touren mit komplett unterschiedlichen Charakteren: Freitag mit Flo technisch und hackelig, Samstag mit Manuel gemütlich und entspannt. Jeweils sonnig und crashfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (3. September 2013)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Freitag und Samstag geniale Touren mit komplett unterschiedlichen Charakteren: Freitag mit Flo technisch und hackelig, Samstag mit Manuel gemütlich und entspannt. Jeweils sonnig und crashfrei.



Ja, so was hätte ich gerne für Samstag und Sonntag 

Bin mal wieder in der Gegend und hätte Lust auf Allgäu und/oder Geislingen.

Also wenn jemand was plant, nehmt mich mit.

Gruss

Tobias


----------



## Shoxar (6. September 2013)

Servus, ist die Tage wieder was los?


----------



## zoryfl (6. September 2013)

Bin am Wochenende nochmal im Allgäu unterwegs 
Aber wenn das Wetter nächste Woche mitmacht, können wir gerne mal Nachmittags ne Runde drehen!


----------



## Shoxar (6. September 2013)

Alles klar!
Sonst niemand morgen?
Ab Übermorgen regnets erstmal ne Weile


----------



## Magico80 (9. September 2013)

Moinsen, 

komme aus Hamburg und bin in der nächsten Woche in meiner alten Heimat Laichingen/Schwäbische Alb. Nehme das MTB mit und würde gerne etwas fahren, gern auch nicht zu technische Trails . Gibt es im Ulmer Umland/Schwäbische Alb eine Gruppße die öfter mal Runden fährt?


----------



## Ulmi (9. September 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> komme aus Hamburg und bin in der nächsten Woche in meiner alten Heimat Laichingen/Schwäbische Alb. Nehme das MTB mit und würde gerne etwas fahren, gern auch nicht zu technische Trails . Gibt es im Ulmer Umland/Schwäbische Alb eine Gruppße die öfter mal Runden fährt?



Vormittags auch mal Zeit?!
Dann wäre wohl was machbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (9. September 2013)

Nächste Woche oder Ende dieser Woche vormittags, da wär ich wohl auch mit dabei.

@ R.: Handy kaputt?


----------



## Magico80 (9. September 2013)

Yo..Vormittags auch bin ab Mittwoch in der Gegend...Do hatte ich die Geislinger Runde in Planung, da gibts wohl eine gute geführte. Bin aber auch für anderes offen. Singletrails gerne, bin aber noch nicht so der Crack der sich von allen möglichen Bergen runter stürzt, zudem fahr ich ein HT. ;-)


----------



## Beorn (9. September 2013)

Hardtail fahr ich auch  Geht alles gut.


----------



## Ulmi (10. September 2013)

diese woche geht bei mir leider gar nix mehr....nächste woche schauts wieda bessa aus


----------



## Beorn (10. September 2013)

Bei mir ist diese Woche auch mau, der Kleine hat immer noch über 39 Fieber.


----------



## Ulmi (11. September 2013)

...übrigens für die die Servus TV reinbekommen, ab Sa. 09.30 Uhr kommt die "Serie" Where the Trail ends"...


----------



## Ulmi (17. September 2013)

ups da war ich wohl zu voreilig ;-)


----------



## Tria-Rainer (18. September 2013)

morgen ne runde drehen lautertal/kiesental... wer lust hat mitzufahren, treffpunkt herrlinger bahnhof 17:30


----------



## Freaky-blue (18. September 2013)

Tria-Rainer schrieb:


> ... mitzufahrenschwimmen...


.


----------



## Aitschie (18. September 2013)

schwimmen? Macht doch nem Triatlethen nichts aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manoni (18. September 2013)

Tria-Rainer schrieb:


> morgen ne runde drehen lautertal/kiesental... wer lust hat mitzufahren, treffpunkt herrlinger bahnhof 17:30



Super! Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Tria-Rainer (19. September 2013)

Aitschie schrieb:


> schwimmen? Macht doch nem Triatlethen nichts aus



klar schwimmen ist meine spezialdisziplin, wäre schon mal geil die trails abzuschwimmen  wäre ich gleich dabei...   leider wird da nichts draus, hab gestern nen kleinen trailrun gemacht, so schlecht siehts garnicht aus ziemlich staubig das ganze 

vielleicht sollte freakyblue sich ein paar schwimmflügel besorgen dann kommt er doch noch mit


----------



## Freaky-blue (19. September 2013)

Tria-Rainer schrieb:


> schwimmflügel



gibts sowas auch als tubeless? 



Tria-Rainer schrieb:


> so schlecht siehts garnicht aus



das hab ich mir gestern auch gedacht, wie lang seid ihr unterwegs?


----------



## Tria-Rainer (19. September 2013)

Freaky-blue schrieb:


> gibts sowas auch als tubeless?
> 
> 
> das hab ich mir gestern auch gedacht, wie lang seid ihr unterwegs?



ja einfach in die flügel bisschen milch rein und schon kann nichts mehr passieren ))

denke mal so bis 19:30  max 20 uhr....


----------



## Freaky-blue (19. September 2013)

Dann werd ich noch dazustoßen wenns nicht zu spät bei mir wird, meld mich dann bei Dir.


----------



## Tria-Rainer (19. September 2013)

Freaky-blue schrieb:


> Dann werd ich noch dazustoßen wenns nicht zu spät bei mir wird, meld mich dann bei Dir.



ok alles klar, habs handy dabei...


----------



## Ulmi (19. September 2013)

mist, bin aufm Fussballplatz in Arnegg.......kann net
auf jedenfall Top Wetter ;-), viel Spaß!
Bin nächste Woche im Bikereldorado Latsch.....falls jemand da schon war und eine MUSS-Route kennt, gerne her damit! Auch kulinarische Tipps sind willkommen


----------



## Shoxar (20. September 2013)

Schönes Wetter am Wochenende, geht hier was?


----------



## zoryfl (20. September 2013)

Shoxar schrieb:


> Schönes Wetter am Wochenende, geht hier was?


Wenns heute Nacht trocken bleibt und morgen vormittag nicht regnet, werd ich eine Runde drehen. Vllt gegen 10.30 Uhr in Ulm losfahren.. so ganz grob. Kannst dich ja mal per PN melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (20. September 2013)

@Freaky-blue: Schwimmflügel tubeless? Geht, wie lang kannst du Luft anhalten? 

@all: Am Sonntag geh ich mit meinen Allgäuern in Richtung Sonnenkopf/Heidelbeerkopf/Schafeggkopf. Start um 11Uhr in Altstätten, damit ihr auch Zeit zum Wählen habt. In Altstätten ist von Sonthofen kommend am Ortsausgang linkerhand ein Wanderparkplatz. Runde ist knapp 20km lang und hat 1.200hm - kürzere Tragepassagen inkl. Zur Abfahrt kann ich wenig sagen, bin die Runde noch nicht gefahren. Wer mit will bitte melden.

  @Ulmi: schick mir mal per PN deine Email, das wird sonst n längerer Text....


----------



## Tria-Rainer (21. September 2013)

zoryfl schrieb:


> Wenns heute Nacht trocken bleibt und morgen vormittag nicht regnet, werd ich eine Runde drehen. Vllt gegen 10.30 Uhr in Ulm losfahren.. so ganz grob. Kannst dich ja mal per PN melden.



Sorry für mich ist 10:30 uhr in ulm zu spät, werde um 10 Uhr am Herrlinger Bahnhof starten, und dann in Richtung Blaubeuren... dort ein paar trails fahren will bis 13 uhr wieder zurück sein, wem das zeitlich passt, kann gerne mitfahren...


----------



## zoryfl (21. September 2013)

Du redest von Sonntag, oder? 
Ich war mit shoxar heute im Lautertal unterwegs. War zwar bissl rutschig, aber zum Glück nicht matschig - alles in allem also mal wieder klasse!


----------



## Freaky-blue (21. September 2013)

zoryfl schrieb:


> Du redest von Sonntag, oder?



Hab mich auch schon gewundert



Tria-Rainer um  11:38 schrieb:


> werde um *10 Uhr* am Herrlinger Bahnhof starten



 da wäre statt einem MTB wohl heute ein DeLorean besser gewesen


----------



## Tria-Rainer (21. September 2013)

zoryfl schrieb:


> Du redest von Sonntag, oder?
> Ich war mit shoxar heute im Lautertal unterwegs. War zwar bissl rutschig, aber zum Glück nicht matschig - alles in allem also mal wieder klasse!



wer lesen kann ist im vorteil    klar du hast recht... 

aber sonntag 10:00 Uhr steht dann trotzdem


----------



## Tria-Rainer (21. September 2013)

@ Freaky-blue   jaja ok jetzt hab ichs kapiert mit dem   "DeLorean"  musste erstmal googeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steph4n (21. September 2013)

Tria-Rainer schrieb:


> aber sonntag 10:00 Uhr steht dann trotzdem



bin dabei


----------



## original_gunnar (21. September 2013)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## bax75 (21. September 2013)

Ich schliesse mich auch an! Bis morgen


----------



## Tria-Rainer (22. September 2013)

An alle nochmal, hat richtig spaß gemacht heute ;-)  schöne trails geschreddert und top wetter...
achja und so ein teflonbeschichteter schaltzug hat schon was  

@ bax75 :  werd bei nächsten ausfahrt einen ersatz mitbringen...


----------



## junkyjerk (22. September 2013)

wie schauts die woche am dienstag und donnerstag abend aus? würde ab 17uhr starten wollen, vielleicht schon früher? hat noch jemand zeit und lust?


----------



## chorge (22. September 2013)

@Aitschie: Seid ihr noch gut runter gekommen? Wir haben uns für die klassische Variante entschieden... Windschutzscheibe auch wieder sauber?


----------



## Shoxar (22. September 2013)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wie schauts die woche am dienstag und donnerstag abend aus? würde ab 17uhr starten wollen, vielleicht schon früher? hat noch jemand zeit und lust?



An sich ja, muss aber mal schauen, habe mir gestern die Reifenflanke beschädigt, muss das entweder flicken oder einen neuen Reifen bestellen.


----------



## Michael_H (22. September 2013)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wie schauts die woche am dienstag und donnerstag abend aus? würde ab 17uhr starten wollen, vielleicht schon früher? hat noch jemand zeit und lust?


 
Wäre am Donnerstag dabei, wenn das Wetter passt.


----------



## Tria-Rainer (23. September 2013)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wie schauts die woche am dienstag und donnerstag abend aus? würde ab 17uhr starten wollen, vielleicht schon früher? hat noch jemand zeit und lust?



Donnerstag bin ich dabei   Dienstag geht bei mir voraussichtlich nicht ?

schön wieder richtig was los hier im ulmer thread


----------



## bax75 (23. September 2013)

@Tria-Rainer: Schön wenn man endlich einmal genau das _richtige_ Ersatzteil aus dem Rucksack ziehen kann!!! 

Ich hätte am Mittwoch Bedarf nochmal den genialen ersten Trail von gestern runter zu rocken. Gern auch mehrfach! 
Ich glaub, ich hab mich verliebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chkais (23. September 2013)

Hallo!

Ich bin neu hier in der Gegend (vor drei Monaten aus dem Saarland hier rüber gekommen) und wollte nach einiger Abstinenz wieder mit dem Biken starten. Konditionell bin ich einigermaßen fit, denke ich, technisch werd' ich ein paar Touren brauchen, um wieder reinzukommen. Wurde wieder angefixt, als ich gestern mir den Wald um Blaubeuren zu Fuß angeguckt habe (wohne in BC) und da einige Biker gesehen hab. 

Wenn es nicht gerade übels Downhill-Mäßig irgendwo runtergeht würde ich mich freuen, wenn mich wer mit meinem Hardtail mitnimmt um mir die Gegend ein bisschen zu zeigen. Hab die Woche z.B. jeden Abend ab ca. 18 Uhr Zeit. Je nachdem wie schnell ich vorher Bescheid weiß, kann ich auch gerne irgendwo mit dem Auto hinkommen bzw. jemanden mitnehmen (ist ein kleiner Kombi, wenn das Vorderrad ab ist passen zwei drei Bikes rein)

Grüße aus Biberach,

Chris


----------



## junkyjerk (24. September 2013)

ich starte nachher ab ca. 17uhr vom bhf herrlingen ne runde. wer also zeit und lust hat ist willkommen.


----------



## Beorn (24. September 2013)

Du glücklicher.

Ich hab gestern ein On-One Fatty gesehn, wenn ich nicht ganz verblindet bin. Ist derjenige hier vertreten? Ich würde mal ganz höflich nach der Möglichkeit einer Runde auf nem Hof anfragen.


----------



## Shoxar (25. September 2013)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ich starte nachher ab ca. 17uhr vom bhf herrlingen ne runde. wer also zeit und lust hat ist willkommen.



Hm, soll regnen.. 
So lange es nur leicht regnet/nieselt, bin ich auch dabei


----------



## Beorn (25. September 2013)

Ich starte morgen um halb neun in Richtung morning glory! Irgendwo in Söflingen, wer mit will bitte PM.


----------



## Tria-Rainer (26. September 2013)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> wie schauts die woche am dienstag und donnerstag abend aus? würde ab 17uhr starten wollen, vielleicht schon früher? hat noch jemand zeit und lust?



bin heute dabei 17 uhr herrlinger bahnhof...


----------



## Shoxar (26. September 2013)

Ich sag ab, 17 uhr schaff ich nicht...


----------



## Mani2 (26. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen, das DAV-Wetter sagt für Samstag gutes Wetter fürs Allgäu. 
Zufällig jemand schon was geplant? 
Alpsee salmaser Höhe ohne zäune sollte möglich sein. Bin auch für neues offen.

Gruß Mani


----------



## junkyjerk (27. September 2013)

jemand lust auf sonnenschein und tolle trails fahren am sonntag? wollte nach bischofsmais fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fr-andi (27. September 2013)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> jemand lust auf sonnenschein und tolle trails fahren am sonntag? wollte nach bischofsmais fahren...


..oder gleich morgen Spicak?


----------



## Shoxar (27. September 2013)

Ich werd die Tage sicherlich öfter mal im Lautertal unterwegs sein, habe aber nächste Woche sehr wenig Zeit. Mo-Fr. frühestens ab 17:30 abfahrt...


----------



## zoryfl (27. September 2013)

Morgen und/oder übermorgen bin ich auch im Lautertal unterwegs, Uhrzeit eigentlich variabel. Jemand dabei?


----------



## Shoxar (27. September 2013)

Hm, morgen ist bei mir zeitlich schlecht (ich weiß noch nicht wie es aussieht, entweder hab ich morgens oder erst abends zeit), Sonntag würde auf jeden Fall gehen!


----------



## slimane- (27. September 2013)

Sonntag würde ich mich anschließen. Ab wo?


----------



## zoryfl (27. September 2013)

Dann geh ich morgen mal allein die Lage sondieren.
Sonntag dann 11°° Treffpunkt Bushaltestelle Kienlesberg Ulm?
Von dort aus über Eselsberg + Mähringen ins Lautertal. Dauer der Tour für gewöhnlich ~2,5h, ~40km, ~800hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoryfl (28. September 2013)

Bericht von den Trailfront Lautertal: Super Grip auf fast allen Trails!
Jetzt hoffe ich, dass das Wetter trocken bleibt und dann morgen 11°° gleich noch mal 
Sagt bitte Bescheid ob ihr mitfahrt, sonst brauch ich nicht genau um 11°° fahren..


----------



## Shoxar (28. September 2013)

Ich schreib morgen gegen 9 noch mal, aber ich sag mal zu 95% zu.
Meinetwegen gerne auch später.


----------



## slimane- (28. September 2013)

Ich muss für morgen leider absagen. Viel Spaß euch


----------



## Shoxar (29. September 2013)

Ich fahre morgen vielleicht doch nachmittags  eine Runde, falls jemand mit will


----------



## Aitschie (29. September 2013)

Tag zusammen, 

Donnerstag werd ich im Kleinwalsertal radeln gehen. Geplant ist die Runde über Zengastrail, Stutzalpe und Walmendinger Horn mit ca. 25km, 1.400hm und feinen Trails. Start und Treffen in Riezlern am Parkplatz der Talstation Kanzelwandbahn um 9Uhr, Abfahrt 9Uhr15. Wer mit will bitte posten!

PS: ab Ulm bitte MFGs selbst organisieren, ich fahr wie immer ab Kempten selbst!

Martin


----------



## Ulmi (29. September 2013)

Hi Aitschie bin leider nicht mehr dazu gekommen dir ne PM zu schicken...kommt jetzt dafür hinterher
Wat soll ich sagen, war die letzten 4 Tage im Mountainbikerhimmel Vinschgau Latsch....solche Spots kannte ich eigentlich bis jetzt nur von Bike Magazinen aber es gibts sie tatsächlich und in solch einer Masse an einem Platze...der absolute Wahnsinn, leider wurde aus dem Traum ein Alptraum, genauer gesagt auf der oberen Hälfte des HolyHansen Trails.....ein Schlag....leichter Kontrollverlust übers Bike, aber erstmal weiter Shredden dann doch mal nachschauen...und was sah ich....
Zweite Bild war der Anfang vom Burgentrail...da war noch alles in Ordnung...

das wars wohl mit dem Haibike....hat jemand noch nen Rahmen rumliegen...

achso...die gebrochene Strebe wurde geschient und getapt...hat aber nicht wirklich gehoben...Trail heizen war eh vorbei...ging aufm Forstweg die letzten 500m nach unten...


----------



## Beorn (29. September 2013)

War schon am Freitag bei Blaubeuren unterwegs und hab da einen einsamen Hang entdeckt, wenig ausgeschildert (eher fast nix), entsprechend nix los und gegen Bäumchen übern Weg hab ich aus Leidenschaft immer was dabei:


----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. September 2013)

Ulmi schrieb:


> ... die gebrochene Strebe wurde geschient und getapt...hat aber nicht wirklich gehoben...Trail heizen war eh vorbei...ging aufm Forstweg die letzten 500m nach unten...


Das ist doch mal tröstlich, dass auch mal ein Bike am Stock geht. Ist jetzt sozusagen Rentner.


----------



## Beorn (29. September 2013)

Ich sag mal: Zu viel gebremst


----------



## Ulmi (29. September 2013)

Schuld war die RIESENPORTION Hirtenmakaroni am Hasl - Hof ...die lag mir wie ein Wackerstein im Magen....direkt von dort geht es dann auf den Heiligen Hansen...
Falls wer dort mal zum Mittagslunch sein sollte, teilt euch ne Portion sonst gehts euch so wie mir...außer ihr fahrt n gscheits Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (29. September 2013)

Guggst Du da mal:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/category/26-Allmountain/Enduro

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/category/27-Freeride/Downhill


----------



## enforce (30. September 2013)

Im Hasl Hof isst man Kaiserschmarn! Das ist mit Abstand der Beste der ganzen Region und  der Einzige, den ich trotz 3,5khm an dem Tag nicht geschafft habe!
Grüße aus dem verregneten Whistler.


----------



## Ulmi (30. September 2013)

haha..den Kaiserschmarn hamer erschd gsehe wo ma scho am abradle wared..der 
sah wirklich "sehr" lecker aus ;-), viel Spaß übern Teich

sodele die erste gute Nachricht diese Woche, heute morgen bei Jehle gewesen, die Strebe gibts nich mehr, also wird der Rahmen eingeschickt, jetzt bin ich ja mal gespannt was ich zurück bekomme


----------



## fetzwech (1. Oktober 2013)

Abfahrt heute 17 Uhr BF Herrlingen


----------



## junkyjerk (1. Oktober 2013)

donnerstag bikepark albstadt.


----------



## Shoxar (1. Oktober 2013)

Donnerstag jemand im Lautertal unterwegs? Hoffe das bis dahin mein Reifen da ist


----------



## steph4n (2. Oktober 2013)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> donnerstag bikepark albstadt.


Hast du noch Platz im Auto?


----------



## junkyjerk (2. Oktober 2013)

steph4n schrieb:


> Hast du noch Platz im Auto?



nü klor. fahren gg. 730uhr los, ich komm dich dann holen. treffpunkt im whatsapp bikertreff.


----------



## original_gunnar (2. Oktober 2013)

Shoxar schrieb:


> Donnerstag jemand im Lautertal unterwegs? Hoffe das bis dahin mein Reifen da ist



Morgen Lauter- und/oder Blautal wäre eine gute Sache. Wann? 10:00?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoryfl (2. Oktober 2013)

original_gunnar schrieb:


> Morgen Lauter- und/oder Blautal wäre eine gute Sache. Wann? 10:00?


Ich wäre dabei. Uhrzeit eigtl egal, aber ich bin eher für gegen 11


----------



## Shoxar (2. Oktober 2013)

Baah, immer so früh... 
Gegen Mittag wäre es mir am liebsten...


----------



## zoryfl (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde morgen mal gerne was neues fahren, bisher kenne ich nur die "Feierabendrunde" im Lautertal und ein paar Trails im Gebiet darüber hinaus.
@_original_gunnar_: kennst du was gutes auf dem Level der Lautertaler-Trails rund um Blaubeuren oder so?
Würde mich von der Uhrzeit her morgen nach der Gruppe bzw. dem "Guide" richten.


----------



## original_gunnar (2. Oktober 2013)

Ab Mittag werden Heerscharen Spaziergänger da sein, da Feiertag mit Sonnenschein.  Trails finden wir. Und ihr seid doch harte Kerle, das klappt schon mit dem Aufstehen! Also 1000 Herrlingen und dann Richtung Blautal?!


----------



## zoryfl (2. Oktober 2013)

Shoxar fährt halt schonmal ne Stunde mit dem Rad bis Ulm, kann schon verstehen dass 10 da ziemlich früh ist.
Wäre nicht 11 wieder ein Kompromiss? Dazu hatte er zumindest vorhin vor seinem edit geschrieben, dass er das schafft 
Treffpunkt dann wo?


----------



## original_gunnar (2. Oktober 2013)

Gut, dann also gern auch um 1100 in Herrlingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoryfl (2. Oktober 2013)

Bestens, dann bis morgen früh zumindest mal von mir!


----------



## Shoxar (2. Oktober 2013)

Alles klar, Problem ist das ich noch bei Kumpels bin, da ist 11 auch schon eine Qual 
Aber machbar, bis morgen!


----------



## zoryfl (3. Oktober 2013)

SchÃ¶ne Runde heute, danke nochmal!

Andere Frage: Wie viele Leute wÃ¼rden sich denn hier im Ulmer Kreis finden, die sich so ein T-Shirt anschaffen und damit rumfahren/rumlaufen wÃ¼rden?
http://www.spreadshirt.de/t-shirt-selbst-gestalten-C59/product/115108279/view/1/sb/l
Je mehr Besteller, desto billiger - bekommen wir da ein paar Leute zusammen, um ein visuelles Statement (nicht nur) auf den Trails zu setzen?!

P.S.: Slim-Fit Shirt in Farbe kostet 19,10â¬, ab 6 Bestellern gibts 10% Rabatt.


----------



## Beorn (3. Oktober 2013)

Passt schon, nur ist erstens die T-Shirt Saison doch dem Ende nahe und zweitens wird das mit SlimFit bei mir nix. Grundsätzlich dir Frage, ob das schwarz/schwarz geht, das sieht m.E. am besten aus oder rote Schrift, schwarzes Shirt. Wenn einer Zeit hat und macht, bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei. Selber machen ist bei mir immer an der komischen Seite gescheitert, ich blick die nicht...


----------



## dechfrax (3. Oktober 2013)

zoryfl schrieb:


> Andere Frage: Wie viele Leute würden sich denn hier im Ulmer Kreis finden, die sich so ein T-Shirt anschaffen und damit rumfahren/rumlaufen würden?
> http://www.spreadshirt.de/t-shirt-selbst-gestalten-C59/product/115108279/view/1/sb/l
> Je mehr Besteller, desto billiger - bekommen wir da ein paar Leute zusammen, um ein visuelles Statement (nicht nur) auf den Trails zu setzen?!
> 
> P.S.: Slim-Fit Shirt in Farbe kostet 19,10, ab 6 Bestellern gibts 10% Rabatt.


Ich bin dabei und für Slim-Fit in schwarz (schwarz macht schlank, hüstel, hüstel)!


----------



## zoryfl (3. Oktober 2013)

Ihr wollt echt Schwarz auf Schwarz? Abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht weiß, ob man dann überhaupt noch etwas erkennt, finde ich das eher langweilig - was haltet ihr von braun/schwarz? Gefällt mir eigentlich sehr gut, ist auch nicht so grell wie rot o.ä., fällt aber mehr auf wie schwarz..


----------



## Aitschie (3. Oktober 2013)

Schönes Panorama unserer "Dinner-for-MTB-Junkies"-Runde heute im Allgäu:





T-Shirt ohne mich...


----------



## Tria-Rainer (4. Oktober 2013)

sollte es nicht in strömen regnen, werde ich heut nachmittag ne runde ins lauter/kiesental fahren...  
wer lust hat sich anzuschließen treffpunkt herrlinger bahnhof 15 uhr.


----------



## Beorn (4. Oktober 2013)

Sind die, die ich heut morgen an der DreikÃ¶nigsbÃ¤ckerei getroffen habe hier anwesend? WeiÃer VW Bus, Nummer weiÃ ich nicht mehr, haben fÃ¼r 9,05â¬ Verpflegung eingekauft.


----------



## Shoxar (5. Oktober 2013)

Danke übrigens für die Tour am Donnerstag, man merkt aber doch ein wenig, das ich im Trainingsrückstand bin  
War aber mit Anfahrt auch nicht ganz ohne, zurück ging es übrigens ohne Probleme, bin aber auch eher ruhig gefahren.

Naja, jemand unter der Woche unterwegs? Habe jedoch Montags und Donnerstags Nachmittagsunterricht, da ist es eher Schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulmi (6. Oktober 2013)

...bei dem Wetter zieht es heute wohl eher niemanden von der Coach runter?!


----------



## toddel1 (6. Oktober 2013)

Hi Maddin,
Super Bild: Das sieht schwer nach Hebbe oberhalb Damüls aus (Allgäu ???).
War leider sehr eingespannt, melde mich hiermit aber wieder zurück.
Bei schönem Wetter kann ja jeder biken ;-)

Hier schon mal in Eurem Forum die Ansage: Toddel Traildays 2014 - Elsass; Ich geh um den 01.Nov. 2013. schon mal antesten und Routen zusammentragen (VTT).
Termin wieder im Frühjahr, Terminvorschläge gerne als PN posten.
Grüssle!
Toddel
the toddel



Aitschie schrieb:


> Schönes Panorama unserer "Dinner-for-MTB-Junkies"-Runde heute im Allgäu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## muddymartin (6. Oktober 2013)

Hi

Vielleicht sind die meisten von Euch schon dabei, nur um ganz sicher zu  gehen....spricht man Leute auf den Trails an, haben zwar viele von der  Aktion gehört, sicher aber doch erstaunlich viele noch nicht beteiligt!

WieIhr vielleicht bemerkt habt, regt sich in         Baden-Württemberg  Widerstand gegen die 2-Meter-Regel, die es         Radfahrern verbietet,  auf Waldwegen unter 2-Meter-Breite zu         fahren. 

_V_.a. gibt es eine Petition, die von der DIMB, dem ADFC          und den Radsportverbänden getragen wird und von jedem - auch          außerhalb von Baden-Württemberg - ganz leicht online          unterzeichnet werden kann. 34.000 Unterschriften haben wir          schon, 50.000 brauchen wir, gerne auch mehr. Zusammen schaffen          wir das! 

        Bitte unterstützt uns bei dieser Aktion!

        Das geht ganz einfach:
        - bitte den Hinweis auf die Petition auf Eurer Facebook-Seite         oder Homepage posten:

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg

        - gerne zusätzlich die Initiative _"_Open           Trails_"_ liken:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails

Danke und voraus und Kette rechts!


----------



## Tria-Rainer (7. Oktober 2013)

Wer lust hat morgen(Dienstag) ein paar Trails im Kiesen/Lautertal zufahren, natürlich halten wir uns brav an die 2m Regel  

Treffpunkt Herrlinger Bahnhof 17 Uhr


----------



## Shoxar (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahr mit! Bleibt morgen wohl wieder grau (Sonne? Was ist das?), aber regnet nicht.


----------



## Manoni (7. Oktober 2013)

Bin auch wieder dabei!!!


----------



## junkyjerk (8. Oktober 2013)

fahre mittwoch ab 17uhr bhf herrlingen auch ne runde, wer mitwill soll bitte hier bescheid geben, damit ich weiss, ob ich warte oder nicht.


----------



## Shoxar (8. Oktober 2013)

Hm, wie jetzt? Fahrts ihr net zammen?


----------



## Tria-Rainer (8. Oktober 2013)

Shoxar schrieb:


> Hm, wie jetzt? Fahrts ihr net zammen?



neee mit dem junky fahr ich nicht zusammen, 
der ist mir zu langsam bergab 
ne quatsch, eigentlich ganz einfach es wird heute um 17 uhr gefahren und morgen nochmal....  also du kannst dirs heraussuchen oder an beiden tagen fahren... 
eventuell fahr ich morgen auch nochmal dann mit junkyjerk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shoxar (8. Oktober 2013)

Morgen klingt eigentlich auch ganz Nett 
Naja, bin heute um 17 Uhr da 

Edit:
Wird heute eher nichts oder?


----------



## Shoxar (11. Oktober 2013)

Hat jemand Lust am Wochenende auf Lautertal? Zumindest Samstag und Sonntag solls Trocken werden, der Boden wird in nächster Zeit wohl sowieso nicht trocken


----------



## Stefan1985 (11. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Gleichgesinnte,

mein Name ist Stefan, und ich bin ausm Norden hier runter gezogen. Würde mich gerne hier anschließen, um ein wenig mein MTB auszufahren. War bisher aber nur stiller Mitleset.
Würde mich aber dieses Wochenende endlich aufraffen, und mal ne Runde mitfahren.


----------



## Shoxar (11. Oktober 2013)

Hmmm, würde zwar eher weniger den Guide spielen wollen, da ich mich hier noch nicht so gut auskenne, geht notfalls aber auch.

Illerrieden ist aber auch ein ganzes Stück weg?


----------



## Stefan1985 (11. Oktober 2013)

Shoxar schrieb:


> Illerrieden ist aber auch ein ganzes StÃ¼ck weg?



FÃ¼r die 35km Anfahrt pack ich das Rad aufs Autodach ð


----------



## slimane- (12. Oktober 2013)

In Laichingen ist wohl eine MTB-Strecke in Planung --> http://www.schwaebische.de/region/b...e-MTB-Strecke-im-Landkreis-_arid,5472967.html 

Bin mal gespannt was sich da nächstes Jahr so tun wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (12. Oktober 2013)

slimane- schrieb:


> In Laichingen ist wohl eine MTB-Strecke in Planung --> http://www.schwaebische.de/region/b...e-MTB-Strecke-im-Landkreis-_arid,5472967.html


Das könnte eine wirklich interessante Strecke werden.


----------



## robzen2384 (12. Oktober 2013)

Das hört sich doch mal super an. Endlich wird mal was für uns getan .


----------



## Shoxar (12. Oktober 2013)

Also, hat morgen jemand Lust auf Lautertal? Zeit ist mir eigentlich egal, bloß nicht zu früh, Sonntag Morgen ist immer so eine Sache


----------



## Stefan1985 (12. Oktober 2013)

Shoxar schrieb:


> Also, hat morgen jemand Lust auf Lautertal? Zeit ist mir eigentlich egal, bloÃ nicht zu frÃ¼h, Sonntag Morgen ist immer so eine Sache



Bin dabei. Zeit ist egal, solange es nicht noch mitten in der nacht ist ð


----------



## Shoxar (12. Oktober 2013)

Wenn sonst niemand mitkommt sag ich mal 14:00 am Bahnhof in Herrlingen. 

Aber wie gesagt, so gut kenne ich mich da selbst nicht aus, wäre also von Vorteil wenn noch jemand mitfährt


----------



## Stefan1985 (12. Oktober 2013)

Oki. Dann bis morgen


----------



## Shoxar (13. Oktober 2013)

Hm, tut mir jetzt echt leid, aber so wie es aussieht Wetter-mäßig... Auf Schlamm-Schlacht hab ich mit meinem HT weder Bock, noch habe ich die richtige Kleidung.
Verschieben wir das, am besten wenn jemand mitfährt der die Strecken hier kennt


----------



## junkyjerk (14. Oktober 2013)

Samstag steht mal wieder Geislingen auf dem Programm.


----------



## Michael_H (14. Oktober 2013)

Shoxar schrieb:


> Hm, tut mir jetzt echt leid, aber so wie es aussieht Wetter-mäßig... Auf Schlamm-Schlacht hab ich mit meinem HT weder Bock, noch habe ich die richtige Kleidung.



Mein Rad hat es auch nicht so gut vertragen: 





Bin mit etwas zu viel Schwung in ein etwas zu tiefes Schlammloch. Der Rückweg von Blaubeuren hat dann etwas länger als geplant gedauert. 

Braucht noch jemand ein fast vollständiges XTR Shadow+ Schaltwerk?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. Oktober 2013)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> Samstag steht mal wieder Geislingen auf dem Programm.


Wer zahlen will, kann am Samstag auch diese Shuttle Tour mit machen. Die schönsten Abfahrten mit über 100 Spitzkehren aller Coleur. Keine Reklame, nur zur Info weil´s einfach Spaß macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (15. Oktober 2013)

Naja.. 99â¬ fÃ¼r etwas bezahlen, was anderswo mehr bietet und nicht mal die hÃ¤lfte kostet... nein danke.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. Oktober 2013)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> Naja.. 99 für etwas bezahlen, was anderswo mehr bietet und nicht mal die hälfte kostet... nein danke.


Na klar. Du warst sicher auch nicht Adressat der Info.


----------



## enforce (15. Oktober 2013)

Das Thema mit kommerziellem Shutteln in Geislingen ist aus zwei Gründen kritisch:
Erstens erhöht sich das Aufkommen von Bikern auf den offiziell nur als Wanderwegen ausgelegten Pfaden. Da hiermit das Konfliktpotential steigt und der gemeine (vgl. allg.) Wanderer derzeit im Recht ist, werden Aktionen wie die Initiativen zum Kippen der 2m-Regelung in BaWü torpediert.
Auf der anderen Seite wird hier richtig viel Kohle eingestrichen und nichts fließt zurück in den Erhalt oder die Instandsetzung der Wege. Imho werden hier auch Biker auf den Berg gebrach, deren fahrtechnisches Können, den Wegen zusetzten.

Daher die negative Grundstimmung und der Aufruf zum Boykott von diesem Anbieter.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. Oktober 2013)

enforce schrieb:


> Das Thema mit kommerziellem Shutteln in Geislingen ist aus zwei Gründen kritisch:
> Erstens erhöht sich das Aufkommen von Bikern auf den offiziell nur als Wanderwegen ausgelegten Pfaden. Da hiermit das Konfliktpotential steigt und der gemeine (vgl. allg.) Wanderer derzeit im Recht ist, werden Aktionen wie die Initiativen zum Kippen der 2m-Regelung in BaWü torpediert.


Das ist ein pauschaler Satz. Ich fahre viel in Geislingen. Die Wanderer sind eher rar und bisher habe ich keinerlei Unmutsäußerungen erlebt, eher im Gegenteil, Ansporn. Es kommt wohl auch darauf an, wie man fährt. Und da ist es sicher gut, es auch zu lernen. Und es ist wichtig, einen netten Umgang mit den Wanderern gerade auf den Trails zu pflegen. *Das zeigt ihnen* nämlich, dass Ängste vielleicht unbegründet sind.



> Auf der anderen Seite wird hier richtig viel Kohle eingestrichen und nichts fließt zurück in den Erhalt oder die Instandsetzung der Wege.


Ob es richtig viel Kohle ist, weiß ich nicht. Und über die direkte Beteiligung am Projekt "Wanderwege" ist mir nichts bekannt. Weißt du mehr über das Engagement oder Nicht-Engagement?



> Imho werden hier auch Biker auf den Berg gebrach, deren fahrtechnisches Können, den Wegen zusetzten.


Sorry, aber hier können die Leute richtig Biken lernen. Mit viel Geduld und von der Pike auf, einschließlich der DIMB-Regeln. Mir dagegen sind eher die Superbiker sehr negativ aufgefallen, die z.B. am Ortsrand Weiler im Abstieg zum Ödenturm (fahrt ihr auf dem Rückweg zur Ziegelhütte/Parkplatz) einfach in die Falllinie gehen und runterbolzen, statt die enge(n) Kehre(n) zu nehmen. Der Weg ist an der Stelle bereits so stark erodiert, dass abzusehen ist, wann er nicht mehr begehbar sein wird. Ähnliches sieht man auch an den Helfenstein Abfahrten. Da sind mir Anfänger, die absteigen und um die Kehre schieben, doch lieber.



> Daher die negative Grundstimmung und der Aufruf zum Boykott von diesem Anbieter.


Die negative Grundstimmung hier ist mir egal. Dort jedenfalls *lerne ich* Biken. Das Angebot kann man gern ignorieren. Es war von mir nur eine Info. Ein Boykottaufruf wäre aber ziemlich daneben gegriffen.


----------



## junkyjerk (15. Oktober 2013)

vielleicht fährt man den shuttlern am samstag mal auf dem trail über den weg. dann kann man sich ja selber mal ein bild von den teilnehmern und vor allem vom guide eric winklbauer machen. würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich mich in meiner ansicht irren würde.


----------



## ALB_rider (16. Oktober 2013)

Da melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort 
Ich komme aus Amstetten und fahre logischerweise sehr, sehr häufig in Geislingen. Probleme auf Wanderwegen gibt es weder mit den Wanderern, noch mit der der Stadt, welche Mountainbiker auf Wanderwegen duldet  
Die Sprünge in Weiler z.Bsp sind komplett legal und sonst gibt es keine Beschwerden . Das einzige Problem hier bei uns ist, dass sie im März 2014 die einzig technisch wirklich anspruchsvolle FR Strecke abreißen wollen. Hier wurde in mehr als 1000 Arbeitsstunden eine Strecke erbaut, welche auch als einzige Strecke ordentlich große Sprünge etc. beinhaltet.

Bis auf den einen Vorfall meckert in Geislingen keiner wegen Bikern, die meisten unterstützen sogar das MTB fahren. Hier fahren einfach sehr viele von Jung bis Alt selbst. 

Die Touren von Mountainguide sollen ganz für Anfänger, Fortgeschrittene und Fremde ganz gut sein  Wenn man sich jedoch auskennt gehts aber auch ohne. In den Touren werden anscheinend auch nur die Standard -Trails gefahren.

Solang die besten Trails nicht gesperrt wird, ist mir das auch relativ egal 

Viele Grüße
Stephan


----------



## junkyjerk (16. Oktober 2013)

komischerweise hatten wir immer nur in geislingen schlechte erfahrungen mit wanderern gemacht, vom rumgemaule bis richtig rumgebrülle war alles dabei... aber vielleicht mögen die auch keine ulmer?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (16. Oktober 2013)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> komischerweise hatten wir immer nur in geislingen schlechte erfahrungen mit wanderern gemacht, vom rumgemaule bis richtig rumgebrülle war alles dabei... aber vielleicht mögen die auch keine ulmer?


Vielleicht waren es keine Geislinger? Es wandern dort auch viele Urlauber.


----------



## Beorn (16. Oktober 2013)

Deppen treten in Streuung auf und haben auch Autos 

Blaubeuren hat mich letztes Jahr schockiert, Holzmacher, drei Mann, drei Autos, haben mich auf dem Forstweg angepöbelt. Da hab ich dann meine gute Erziehung vergessen und bin weitergefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (16. Oktober 2013)

Beorn schrieb:


> Deppen treten in Streuung auf und haben auch Autos
> 
> Blaubeuren hat mich letztes Jahr schockiert, Holzmacher, drei Mann, drei Autos, haben mich auf dem Forstweg angepöbelt. Da hab ich dann meine gute Erziehung vergessen und bin weitergefahren.


Die Verwüstungen auf dem Weg zum Rusenschloss und der Ausbau eines Teils des Weges zur Hochleistungswaldautobahn verbieten eigentlich jede Kritik am Biken.


----------



## Ulmi (16. Oktober 2013)

hab heute ne ausgedehnte Tour gemacht...teilweise schön schmierige Oberfläche (sorgt immer mal wieder für eine "Holla die Waldfee" Situation, teilweise a bisserl tieferer Matsch aber zu 90 Prozent alles noch TIPPITOPPI fahrbar....
Für die hohen schmierigen Wallrides in Richtung Blauwiesn war aber mein Kopf noch nicht frei genug ;-), aber der Run ist wunderschön geworden !!!


----------



## maschbaer (17. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Hand war doch gebrochen (Lautertal Steinkehre 22.08.). Jetzt ist der Gips endlich wieder ab. 

In der Zwischenzeit habe ich mir ein neues Bike zugelegt. Hat ggf. jemand Interesse an meinem Mondraker Foxy R:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/252379-monraker-foxy-r-2012-mit-spezialausstattung

Gruß
Maschbär


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Oktober 2013)

maschbaer schrieb:


> In der Zwischenzeit habe ich mir ein neues Bike zugelegt.



was haste dir denn schickes neues gegönnt?


----------



## maschbaer (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin ab sofort auf einem Cube Stereo SHPC 140 29" unterwegs.
Hätte nie gedacht was die großen Räder für einen positiven Unterschied machen. Die Ausstattung und Kinematik sind genial.

Gruß
Maschbär


----------



## Freaky-blue (17. Oktober 2013)

maschbaer schrieb:


> 29"



Das war der Zonk!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maschbaer (17. Oktober 2013)

Dann bin ich halt der Outlaw 

Gruß 
Maschbär


----------



## Tria-Rainer (17. Oktober 2013)

heut nachmittag ne kleine runde lautertal, wer´s noch liest und spontan zeit hat.... treffpunkt 17 uhr herrlinger bahnhof


----------



## Shoxar (17. Oktober 2013)

Pfui, 29"!
Nein Scherz, die Tage wieder jemand Lust? Heute leider keine Zeit gehabt, bin gerade erst heimgekommen.


----------



## Ulmi (17. Oktober 2013)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Ich bin ab sofort auf einem Cube Stereo SHPC 140 29" unterwegs.
> Hätte nie gedacht was die großen Räder für einen positiven Unterschied machen. Die Ausstattung und Kinematik sind genial.
> 
> Gruß
> Maschbär



genau...erst 29 Z dann E-Bike


----------



## maschbaer (18. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt seid doch nicht so konservativ:
"...Was der Biker nicht kennt, fÃ¤hrt er nicht..." oder so Ã¤hnlich. 

Ich kann nur jedem der sich ein neues Bike kaufen mÃ¶chte empfehlen sich mal auf ein 29er zu setzen. Ich war anfangs auch skeptisch. Es kommt natÃ¼rlich immer auf den Einsatzzweck des Bikes an. FÃ¼r meine AnsprÃ¼che ist das Bike genau das Richtige. 

FÃ¼r mich war dieser Test und der Test in der Bike von Anfang des Jahres Ausschlage gebend:
http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2012/08/27/cube-stereo-shpc-140-29er-testurteil/

Zitat aus dem Test:
"Um zu Ã¼berprÃ¼fen, ob ich hier nicht  irgendwelchen subjektiven BegeisterungsschÃ¼ben unterliege, habe ich das  Bike von drei weiteren Testern fahren lassen (der eine ein Ex-BMX Profi  und offener 29er-Kritiker, der andere ein  Starrbike-Singelspeedfetischist, der Federungen pauschal ablehnt) â¦ und  alle kamen begeistert von der Testrunde zurÃ¼ck!! â> ALLE sagten dies wÃ¤re das bisher beste 29er das sie je gefahren seien und ich bin versucht ihnen Recht zu geben!!"

Zitat aus der Bike:
"Im 29er-Sektor findet man kaum bessere Konstruktionen. Das Bike liefert  den Aha-Effekt, der selbst uÌberzeugte 26-Zoll-Fahrer ins GruÌbeln  bringt. Der lange Federweg zusammen mit den groÃen RÃ¤dern verleiht dem  Bike enorme SouverÃ¤nitÃ¤t. Selten war die Wahl der Fahrspur  nebensÃ¤chlicher. Das Fahrwerk schnupft alle Hindernisse weg.  Warum sollte man etwas anderes fahren?"


2014 gibt es das Cube Stereo auch mit E-Motor, wer's braucht.


GruÃ

MaschbÃ¤r


----------



## original_gunnar (18. Oktober 2013)

Shoxar schrieb:


> Nein Scherz, die Tage wieder jemand Lust?



Sonntag würde ich gern biken gehen (Allgäu/Geislingen/BLautertal). Uhrzeit würde ich von der Wetterprognose anhängig machen. Nach aktuellem Stand soll es bis 1400 schön sein, aber die Prognose wird sich wohl noch ändern.


----------



## Ulmi (18. Oktober 2013)

falls ich mir in 5-25 Jahren mal wieder ein Rad leisten kann, werd ich wohl auch ein 29 in Erwägung ziehen (wenns in 25 Jahren ist, dann wohl mit E-Motor ;-))


----------



## Beorn (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich muss immer mal noch dazu kommen ein 2souls QH testen. Da könnte meine Mischung aus FR HT und Bikebacking-Trail-SChleuder drauß bauen......


----------



## maschbaer (18. Oktober 2013)

Hat heute jemand Lust auf eine kleine Runde vor dem Dunkelwerden im Lautertal.

Treffpunkt Herrlinger Bahnhof 16:45


Gruß

Maschbär


----------



## Shoxar (18. Oktober 2013)

Können wir nicht ein paar Minuten früher machen? Dann bin ich mit. 
So gegen 16:00-16:15?

Edit:
So lange keine Rückmeldung kommt, bin ich trotzdem mal um 16:45 dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maschbaer (18. Oktober 2013)

ok ich versuch 16:15. Könnte aber auch ein paar Minzten später werden.


----------



## Shoxar (18. Oktober 2013)

Alles klar, kein Problem


----------



## maschbaer (18. Oktober 2013)

wird etwas später bei mir ca 16:45. Sry


----------



## Shoxar (18. Oktober 2013)

Hm, bin jetzt schon da, egal


----------



## zoryfl (18. Oktober 2013)

Oh man, ich wollte heute auch unbedingt noch ne Runde drehen, aber ich komm nicht aus dem Labor 

Dann werd ich wohl morgen vormittag fahren müssen.. jemand Lust? Start eher früh, 10 Uhr?


----------



## Shoxar (18. Oktober 2013)

Morgen ist schlecht, Sonntag ja


----------



## zoryfl (19. Oktober 2013)

Sonntag solls tatsächlich den ganzen Tag regnen, daher bin ich da raus.
Ich hoffe jetzt, dass es heute mittag mal noch aufreisst, dann werd ich da ne Runde drehen - hab mich wetterbedingt dazu entschlossen die Laborarbeit morgens direkt abzuhaken und auf die Sonne zu warten/hoffen


----------



## Shoxar (19. Oktober 2013)

Hm, Wetter.com hat schon oft genug Regen versprochen wo dann keiner kam 

Selbst wenn, nächste Woche solls recht schön werden, hab dann auch unter der Woche ab ~15 Uhr Zeit.

Edit: 
Wenn das Wetter so bleibt würde ich schon gerne eine Runde drehen wollen. Jemand dabei?


----------



## HarryS (20. Oktober 2013)

Hi, ich studier an der HNU und komm aus Nersingen, würde mich euch gerne mal anschließen, das was ihr da so treibt hört sich für mich interessant an ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dechfrax (21. Oktober 2013)

HarryS schrieb:


> ... würde mich euch gerne mal anschließen, das was ihr da so treibt hört sich für mich interessant an ;-)


Nur zu, einfach mitlesen und vorbeikommen, wenn wieder was ausgemacht wird!


----------



## Shoxar (21. Oktober 2013)

Was ist mit morgen? So gegen 17 Uhr wieder?


----------



## Tria-Rainer (21. Oktober 2013)

hey leute morgen ist nochmal richtig geiles wetter angesagt  

werde morgen ne runde drehen, allerdings etwas früher ab 19 uhr ist es ja schon dunkel. wer also zeit und lust hat mitzufahren, treffpunkt 16 uhr herrlinger bahnhof


----------



## Shoxar (21. Oktober 2013)

Bin dabei


----------



## Ulmi (21. Oktober 2013)

i hate my job.....<


----------



## Freaky-blue (21. Oktober 2013)

Andere bestimmt auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bax75 (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich schaffe 16Uhr auch nicht.
Warum machen wir nicht einfach eine zweite Runde auf die sich um 17Uhr trifft.
Ich würde gerne den Arnegg-Trail noch ein bischen nutzen bevor alles pampig und eklig wird. 

Ich bin um 17Uhr am BF Herlingen, wer noch?


----------



## Tria-Rainer (22. Oktober 2013)

bax75 schrieb:


> Ich schaffe 16Uhr auch nicht.
> Warum machen wir nicht einfach eine zweite Runde auf die sich um 17Uhr trifft.
> Ich würde gerne den Arnegg-Trail noch ein bischen nutzen bevor alles pampig und eklig wird.
> 
> Ich bin um 17Uhr am BF Herlingen, wer noch?




ok alles klar, um 17 uhr gibts nen zweiten zwischenstop für spätzusteiger  am herrlinger bahnhof


----------



## junkyjerk (22. Oktober 2013)

versuche, 16uhr am bhf zu sein, ansonsten stosse ich 17uhr dazu... bis später.


----------



## Freaky-blue (22. Oktober 2013)

Schließ mich der Taktik von junky an


----------



## Shoxar (22. Oktober 2013)

Puh, könnte bei mir echt knapp werden mit 16 Uhr, läuft bei mir eher auf ~5 Minuten Verspätung raus. Bin gerade erst heim gekommen.


----------



## Aitschie (22. Oktober 2013)

@Ulmi: geht nicht nur dir so...  Ich freu mich schon, wenn ich mal so aus der Firma komme, dass ich in die beginnende Dunkelheit noch 40min laufen kann.


----------



## Shoxar (22. Oktober 2013)

Denke das ich Freitags wieder unterwegs bin, Samstag soll zwar gutes Wetter sein, da muss ich aber leider auf eine Hochzeit 

Wenn ich Praktikum hab ist das bei mir Zeitlich auch blöd. Dann komm ich erst gegen 17 Uhr heim, da geht dann auch nichts mehr


----------



## Ulmi (22. Oktober 2013)

nachdem es ja in Deutschland nicht klappt (zumindest diese Woche) flieg ich erstmal nach Alicante und nimm das Rad mit ätsch....;-)


----------



## Shoxar (23. Oktober 2013)

Wenn die Wettervorhersage so bleibt bin ich Freitags und Sonntags unterwegs (Lautertal), Freitag so gegen 16Uhr, Sonntags eher früher, soll abends regnen, aber ich wart da mal eine konkrete Wettervorhersage ab.


----------



## maschbaer (24. Oktober 2013)

Servus,

heute jemand am Start. Am besten aber nicht nach 16Uhr sonst wird es zu dunkel.

Gruß

Maschbär


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (24. Oktober 2013)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> heute jemand am Start. Am besten aber nicht nach 16Uhr sonst wird es zu dunkel.


Falls dir ein gemächlicheres Tempo recht ist, würde ich gern mitfahren. 16:00 Bhf Herrlingen OK.


----------



## maschbaer (24. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Paul,
Ich fahre um 4 an der Brücke Stadtregal-Blautalcenter ab. Da kommwn noch ein paar andere hin.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (24. Oktober 2013)

maschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo Paul,
> Ich fahre um 4 an der Brücke Stadtregal-Blautalcenter ab. Da kommwn noch ein paar andere hin.


Schade, hat mich nicht mehr erreicht, da ich da schon auf dem Bike sitzen muss. Habe in Herrlingen noch eine Viertelstunde gewartet und bin dann gefahren, Arnegger Waldrand (Bloody Trail?) und Oberherrlingen.  Vielleicht ein ander Mal.


----------



## Shoxar (25. Oktober 2013)

Also, wie sieht es heute aus?
Bin eigentlich relativ flexibel, so ab 15:30 oder 16 Uhr in Herrlingen wäre mir eigentlich am liebsten.

Hm, also gut, morgen ist nochmal ein schöner Tag, diesmal jemand Lust auf Lautertal?


----------



## Tria-Rainer (31. Oktober 2013)

jemand lust bei dem geilen wetter ne kleine runde durch die herbstwälder zu drehen... ich hab heut mittag frei und werde um 13 uhr herrlinger bahnhof starten... ich bin jetzt mal ganz fies ;-) den anderen wünsch ich nen schönen arbeitstag


----------



## Shoxar (31. Oktober 2013)

Mist, zu spät gesehen...


----------



## robzen2384 (31. Oktober 2013)

Wäre gerne dabei gewesen aber naja die Arbeit hält einen von solchen Vergnügungen ab. Ich stell mich mal vor.

Wohnhaft seit Juli in Gerlenhofen Neu-Ulm
Bikes siehe unten
Bilder sprechen mehr als 1000 Wort schaut sie an 

Wer mal Bock auf ne coole Tour hat ich kenn mich Richtung Blaubeuren nur sehr dürftig aus der soll sich melden!! Bisher fahr ich noch allein.

Grüße aus dem wünderschönen Gerlenhofen


----------



## Michael_H (31. Oktober 2013)

Mag jemand morgen eine Runde drehen?
So gegen 11 Uhr?


----------



## axx (31. Oktober 2013)

So um 10 im Tannheimer Tal, hast Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shoxar (1. November 2013)

Hätte gegen eine Runde im Lautertal morgen nichts einzuwenden, aber nicht schon um 11...


----------



## zoryfl (1. November 2013)

Ich war heute kurzfristig nochmal ne Runde im Lautertal - ging zwar noch relativ gut, aber es war rutschiger als gedacht. Das Laub hält die Nässe recht lange..


----------



## dechfrax (4. November 2013)

Ich habe das Team "Geländefahrradschnellfahrfreunde" im Winterpokal wiederbelebt. Mitstreiter sind herzlich willkommen!


----------



## Aitschie (5. November 2013)

medc17 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Team "Geländefahrradschnellfahrfreunde" im Winterpokal wiederbelebt. Mitstreiter sind herzlich willkommen!



Hm, ich hab mal nen Antrag auf Aufnahme gestellt - ich werfe aber jetzt schon meinen Hut für die rote Laterne in den Ring. Viel Sport werde ich diesen Winter wohl nicht hinkriegen, dafür sind zu viele Hintergrundaktivitäten am Laufen. Wenn sich jemand findet, der mehr Punkte bringt darfst mich gerne wieder rausschmeißen.


----------



## dechfrax (5. November 2013)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Hm, ich hab mal nen Antrag auf Aufnahme gestellt


Herzlich willkommen, @Aitschie und @enforce!


----------



## Ulmi (7. November 2013)

ha das trifft sich gut, wollte gerade Anfragen ob es diesess Jahr wieder ein Team gibt, damit ich die Schmach vom letzten Jahr tilgen kann, und siehe da  @medc17: Hab dir einen Antrag gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dechfrax (7. November 2013)

Ulmi schrieb:


> @medc17: Hab dir einen Antrag gemacht!


Angenommen!


----------



## axx (8. November 2013)

Danke für die Aufnahme, ich hoffe der Winterpokal hilft mir etwas gegen die allmorgentliche Versuchung das Auto zu nehmen


----------



## Ulmi (8. November 2013)

kann ich nur zustimmen, ohne Pokial wäre ich letztes Jahr wohl nur die Hälfte gefahren.....im letzten Wintermonat ('April) hab ich dann aber doch geschwächelt....war aber auch sein Sauwetter!


----------



## Shoxar (8. November 2013)

Morgen vielleicht jemand Lust auf eine Runde? Am besten etwas früher, gegen 11 oder so. 
Ich war ewig nicht mehr 

Notfalls fahr ich auch allein, wer mit will, 11 Uhr Herrlingen? Ich schau mir morgen nochmal das Wetter u. den Wetterbericht an, dann seh ich weiter


----------



## Michael_H (8. November 2013)

Bin morgen dabei, wenn es nicht so viel regend diese Nacht.


----------



## Shoxar (9. November 2013)

Hm, wie schaut es bei dir aus?
Eher Nein, oder?

Habe  eigentlich damit gerechnet das es trocken bleibt. Hoffentlich wird es nächste Woche trocken...


----------



## Shoxar (11. November 2013)

So, diesmal soll es auch trocken bleiben 
Morgen gegen 15:30 jemand Herrlingen?

Meine Ausdauer müsste schon gegen 0 sein...

Blöder Regen, der Schnee soll endlich kommen.


----------



## dechfrax (12. November 2013)

Hier nochmal mein Lieblingsfoto von der letzten "Klassenfahrt" über Allerheiligen nach Finale:


----------



## zoryfl (12. November 2013)

Super Foto! Kannst etwas mehr dazu sagen? Wann/Wo war das, wieso, mit wem, weshalb..


----------



## fr-andi (12. November 2013)

nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (12. November 2013)

morgen 19uhr bhf herrlingen: nightride.


----------



## Ulmi (12. November 2013)

schönes Bild, sieht nach ner Menge Spaß aus !


----------



## dechfrax (13. November 2013)

Ulmi schrieb:


> schönes Bild, sieht nach ner Menge Spaß aus !


Oh ja, den hatten wir! So sehr, dass alle Beteiligten mit dem Kopf noch da sind!


----------



## Shoxar (13. November 2013)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> morgen 19uhr bhf herrlingen: nightride.



Hab es jetzt zu spät gelesen, Leuchte ist leer, aber ein ander mal wäre ich dabei.


----------



## junkyjerk (14. November 2013)

morgen abend.. 19uhr bhf herrlingen.


----------



## Shoxar (14. November 2013)

Sollte eigentlich gehen, ich melde mich morgen nochmal 

Wäre cool wenn es auch ein wenig früher gehen würde, ist aber kein muss...

Edit:

Ja gut, bin dabei... Generell wäre es mir früher eigentlich lieber. Sonntag vielleicht jemand Lust, da aber noch bei Tageslicht?


----------



## Hockdrik (23. November 2013)

Sorry, für kurzes Off-topic, aber es ist heute auch das letzte Mal - versprochen! 

*LETZTER TAG FÜR DIE 2-METER-PETITION -> 35.000 in BaWü sind zu schaffen!*
Heute um Mitternacht läuft die Zeichnungsfrist für die Petition zur Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel in Baden-Württemberg aus. 

Die geforderten 50.000 haben wir lange erreicht und die 60.000 sind vielleicht heute nicht mehr ganz zu schaffen, 
*ABER* die *35.000 in Baden-Württemberg können wir gemeinsam knacken*! Also ran! 

Bitte daher jetzt noch mal alle Freunde und Bekannte - egal ob Biker oder Nicht-Biker - mobilisieren!
Bitte dazu diesen Beitrag von Open Trails! auf Facebook 'liken' und 'teilen', aber auch Foren, Chats und E-Mail-Verteiler nutzen. Nicht alle sind (regelmäßig) auf Facebook unterwegs!

-> Link zu Petition
-> Link zu allen Hintergrundinfos zum Thema


Auf einen grandiosen Zieleinlauf heute Nacht!


----------



## Shoxar (25. November 2013)

Die Tage jemand Lust auf Lautertal? Wetter sieht ja einladend aus.


----------



## Kuusääng (26. November 2013)

Mittwoch night bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freaky-blue (26. November 2013)

Kuusääng schrieb:


> Mittwoch



Uhrzeit?

Start mit dem Bike aus Ulm Downtown?




Shoxar schrieb:


> Lautertal



Anfahrt mit dem Bike über Ulm?


a) Fahrt über Hochsträß & Bloody Trail --> Treffpunkte: Metzgerturm, +15' Antenne

b) Fahrt direkt ins LT über Radweg --> Treffpunkte: Theater, +10' Wasserrad


----------



## Kuusääng (26. November 2013)

fahr von ulm aus direkt ins LT


----------



## junkyjerk (26. November 2013)

19uhr bhf herrlingen?


----------



## Freaky-blue (26. November 2013)

Kuusääng schrieb:


> fahr von ulm aus direkt ins LT



Ok, 18:30 Treffen am Theater?
Dann passt



junkyjerk schrieb:


> 19uhr bhf herrlingen?


----------



## Shoxar (26. November 2013)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> 19uhr bhf herrlingen?



Ging nicht, hatte Geburtstagsbesuch 
Also, fahrt ihr dann morgen?

Anfahrt ist bei mir ab Leipheim, komme also auch in NU/U vorbei.


----------



## Freaky-blue (26. November 2013)

Shoxar schrieb:


> komme also auch in NU/U vorbei.



Also dann um 18:30 am Theater

Schau aber nochmal in Deinen Kalender, nicht dass Du morgen nochmal unerwartet Geburtstag hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shoxar (27. November 2013)

Freaky-blue schrieb:


> Also dann um 18:30 am Theater
> 
> Schau aber nochmal in Deinen Kalender, nicht dass Du morgen nochmal unerwartet Geburtstag hast



Puh, ist jetzt gar nicht so sicher ob ich das noch schaff... 
Wäre 1-2h früher möglich?


----------



## junkyjerk (27. November 2013)

also ich warte dann 19uhr am bhf herrlingen auf euch.. heute morgen hatte es -8°c in herrlingen, die trails sollten also gefroren sein... juhu, keine matsche mehr..


----------



## Shoxar (27. November 2013)

Wenn ihr erst so spät fahrt muss ich leider absagen...


----------



## junkyjerk (27. November 2013)

Shoxar schrieb:


> Wenn ihr erst so spät fahrt muss ich leider absagen...



das los der arbeitenden bevölkerung...


----------



## Freaky-blue (27. November 2013)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> das los der arbeitenden bevölkerung...



Genau, arbeiten zu müssen um sich eine Funzel leisten zu können, die man nicht bräuchte, würde man nicht arbeiten... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 oder so ähnlich

Also, dann 19Uhr Bhf Herrlingen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




für Ulmer kurzer Schlenker zum Theater um 18:30
Wasserrad um 18:40 nur auf besonderen Wunsch bis spätestens 17Uhr


----------



## Freaky-blue (3. Dezember 2013)

Mittwoch Matsch_Night_-Ride?


----------



## Shoxar (3. Dezember 2013)

Wie viel uhr?


----------



## Freaky-blue (3. Dezember 2013)

Ulm ca. 18Uhr


----------



## Shoxar (4. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, immerhin läuft heute der DFB Pokal 

Ne, ich pack es auch Zeitlich nicht mehr, bin gerade heim und muss noch essen.


----------



## Shoxar (5. Dezember 2013)

Freitag/Samstag/Sonntag jemand Lust? Am besten kein Nightride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dechfrax (6. Dezember 2013)

Moin Z'samma,

hat eigentlich noch jemand Bock, sich bei der Trophy selbstgewählte Schmerzen zuzufügen?


----------



## Bindsteinracer (6. Dezember 2013)

Ja hätte sogar große Lust:Wenns mitm Urlaub klappt evtl Strecke B!!!


----------



## Freaky-blue (9. Dezember 2013)

Jemand Lust am Mittwoch Night-Ride?


----------



## toddel1 (9. Dezember 2013)

Hi Folks!
JAT 2013 diesmal in Bad Urach!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=11172613
Greez!
Toddel
_the toddel_


----------



## Aitschie (9. Dezember 2013)

Bericht heute in der Allgäuer Zeitung:

*Neues Teammitglied vorgestellt*​*Kempten. Ab jetzt ist es spruchreif: Am vergangenen Sonntag wurden um 18:01 Uhr die Verträge unterschrieben. Das in Ulm beheimatete MTB-Team Geländefahrradschnellfahrfreunde (GFSFF) konnte nach 9 Monaten Verhandlungen endlich den durchschlagenden Erfolg erzielen.*
________________________________________

Wie erst heute bekannt wurde arbeiteten die Verhandlungsparteien bereits seit 9 Monaten versteckt im Hintergrund an dem Teamwechsel von Jonas Aicham. Durch den langen Flug und den Jetlag waren die abschließenden Verhandlungsgespräche langwieriger als beabsichtigt, in mehrtägigen Abschlussverhandlung konnten aber die letzten strittigen Modalitäten mit Jonas Aicham geklärt und der Vertrag mit dem in den Medien bereits respektvoll als Babyfaceracer bezeichneten Sportler unterzeichnet werden.

Babyfaceracer Jonas wurde bereits vor und während der Verhandlungsphase regelmäßig beobachtet und vor der Unterzeichnung sportmedizinisch untersucht. Der Gesundheitszustand kann in jeder Hinsicht als topfit bezeichnet werden: Mit seinem Gewicht von 3.170g und einer Körpergröße von 51cm scheint er als Bergspezialist nicht nur im MTB-Sport sondern auch im Rennrad- und Triathlonbereich einiges ausrichten zu können.

Trotz dieser positiven Vorzeichen verstärkt Jonas Aicham das Team der GFSFF zunächst im Hintergrund und stellt sich in den Dienst der gesamten Mannschaft. Doch bereits in der Saison 2027 wird er das Team sportlich unterstützen und in den Kampf um vordere Platzierungen aktiv eingreifen. In der Vereinskasse wird der Jungprofi bis dahin nicht bemerkbar auffallen: Für die nächsten Jahre hat er sein Mitwirken im Verein unentgeltlich zugesichert, lediglich Unterbringung, angemessene Ernährung, Bekleidung und das Bereitstellen des benötigten Equipments müssen von den GFSFF übernommen werden. In allen Punkten kam die Kemptener Außenstelle der GFSFF in Person von Claudia und Martin Aicham dem Sportler entgegen und haben diese Leistungen bereits bis 2031 vertraglich zugesichert.
*Die erweiterte Aussenstelle der GFSFF*

(c) Allgäuer Zeitung SE, 09.12.2013


----------



## Michael_H (9. Dezember 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles gute für das gesamte Team.


----------



## Jo_shi (10. Dezember 2013)

Herzlichen GlÃ¼ckwunsch und viel Spass mit dem Kleinen. Wird eine spannende Zeit fÃ¼r euch âº


----------



## Freaky-blue (10. Dezember 2013)

"Jedes Mal, wenn ein Kind geboren wird, erhält die Welt neue Möglichkeiten."

auch von mir alles Gute und herzliche Glückwünsche


----------



## Ulmi (10. Dezember 2013)

TOP den haste gut hinbekommen! Glückwünsche auch an die frischgebackene Mama! 
Ist der kleine schon ausgestattet...so mit Softshelljacken, Troy Lee Windeln....Maloya Babyöl...hihihi (ich möcht nicht wissen wie mein Sohn unter Papas Hobby schon leiden musste ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shoxar (10. Dezember 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 



Freaky-blue schrieb:


> Jemand Lust am Mittwoch Night-Ride?



Wann? (Ich hoffe ich pack es diesmal )


----------



## Freaky-blue (10. Dezember 2013)

Ulm ca. 18 Uhr


----------



## Beorn (10. Dezember 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum größten Abenteuer deines Lebens!


----------



## Shoxar (10. Dezember 2013)

Freaky-blue schrieb:


> Ulm ca. 18 Uhr



Früher möglich?


----------



## Kuusääng (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich wäre um18,30 Uhr in herrlingen


----------



## Freaky-blue (11. Dezember 2013)

Perfekt, dann um 18 Uhr am Theater und 18:30 Bhf Herrlingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuusääng (11. Dezember 2013)

Ok


----------



## toddel1 (12. Dezember 2013)

Hi Maddin!
Auch von meiner Seite (Altherrenriege) die besten Glückwünsche der jungen Familie und alles erdenklich Gute dem neuen Erdenbürger. 
Ich halte mal denn für Jonas einen Platz bei meinen TTD2014-Alsace frei.
Schade, meine Kinderradsachen sind mittlerweile weiterverschenkt - aber für gute Freunde habe ich noch ein ca. 50Jahre altes Kinderfahrrad auf´m Speicher.
Herzliche Grüsse!
Jürgen
the toddel




Aitschie schrieb:


> Bericht heute in der Allgäuer Zeitung:
> 
> *Neues Teammitglied vorgestellt​
> Kempten. Ab jetzt ist es spruchreif: Am vergangenen Sonntag wurden um 18:01 Uhr die Verträge unterschrieben. Das in Ulm beheimatete MTB-Team Geländefahrradschnellfahrfreunde (GFSFF) konnte nach 9 Monaten Verhandlungen endlich den durchschlagenden Erfolg erzielen.*
> ...


----------



## toddel1 (12. Dezember 2013)

Hi Folks!
Startzeit wegen Einsprüchen auf 10:00 Uhr geändert!!



toddel1 schrieb:


> Hi Folks!
> JAT 2013 diesmal in Bad Urach!
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=11172613
> Greez!
> ...


----------



## Shoxar (14. Dezember 2013)

Morgen, Sonntag jemand Lust, kein Nightride? So gegen Mittag?


----------



## Freaky-blue (14. Dezember 2013)

Nachher 15:30 Ulm?


----------



## Freaky-blue (16. Dezember 2013)

Mittwoch Night-Ride, Ulm ca 18 Uhr?


----------



## Shoxar (19. Dezember 2013)

Wochenende bzw allgemein um Weihnachten rum jemand Zeit und Lust ? War gefühlt ewig nicht mehr auf dem bike


----------



## schlusslicht_ul (24. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachstfest mit vielen Geschenken   und einen guten Start ins Jahr 2014!


@all:
1) Wie sieht es mit einer Jahresabschlusstour aus?

		2) Suche Mitfahrer: Hat jemand Lust auf eine Südafrikatour im Februar? Hier der link:	 http://www.africanbikers.de/reisen/suedafrika/mtb-tafelberg-addo-elephant-nationalpark-73.html
			Würde ggf. ab 2 Teilnhemer stattfinden.


----------



## Aitschie (25. Dezember 2013)

Jahresabschlusstour? Ich wäre dabei, ich kann aber nur am 31.12. 
Mein Vorschlag für den 31.: Klassische Lautertalrunde, Treffpunkt um 10:30Uhr an der Fußgängerbrücke beim Ruderclub, Start gegen 11Uhr in Herrlingen Bahnhof, Ende gegen 14Uhr (abhängig von Plätzleskonsumpausen )


----------



## Michael_H (25. Dezember 2013)

Hi Aitschie,
hört sich nach einem guten Plan an, bin wahrscheinlich dabei.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (25. Dezember 2013)

@Aitschie: bin auch dabei, wenn mir mein nachwuchs nicht dazwischen kommt.


----------



## Beorn (25. Dezember 2013)

Da werd ich mal versuchen dabei zu sein. Besser spät (im Jahr) als nie, oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Ulmi (26. Dezember 2013)

mmmh..gegen 13.ooh muss ich im Büro sein...von daher könnte es auch bei mir klappen....Wie solls Wetter werden?!


----------



## dechfrax (27. Dezember 2013)

Hat morgen jemand Zeit und Bock, nach Blaubeuren zu rumpeln? Start ca 13:30 Herrlingen Bhf, vielleicht Lampe mitnehmen.


----------



## junkyjerk (30. Dezember 2013)

bis morgen 11uhr am bhf herrlingen.

und am 01.01.14 startet die anti-kater-tour ebenda. gleiche uhrzeit. diesmal aber nach blaubeuren.


----------



## Ulmi (31. Dezember 2013)

War ne schöne Abschlussrunde! Die  Erste und Letzte im Jahr 2013 ;-). 
Freu mich auf 2014 (kann nur noch besser werden ;-), außerdem hat sich meine Frau versprochen und hat gesagt ich kann mir zum 40zigsten ein neues Fahrrad leisten....hihihi...
Danke an die Bier und Plätzlesspender, nächstes mal nehm ich meinen Flachmann mit!
WO SIND DIE BILDER! Möchte meine angstvoll geweiteten Augen sehen als ich das Steinfeld und die scharfe rechts Kurve erblickte (schei...wenn man die Strecke vorher nicht mehr im Kopf hat....)


----------



## Tria-Rainer (31. Dezember 2013)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> bis morgen 11uhr am bhf herrlingen.
> 
> und am 01.01.14 startet die anti-kater-tour ebenda. gleiche uhrzeit. diesmal aber nach blaubeuren.



Bin dabei "anti-kater-tour"    und allen noch nen guten Rutsch...


----------



## Aitschie (31. Dezember 2013)

Bilder kann ich in vernünftiger Form erst morgen bereitstellen... Allen einen guten Rutsch, war ne tolle Runde!


----------



## momo_2000 (1. Januar 2014)

Happy New Year from Bella Italia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (1. Januar 2014)

Paar Bilder der letzten Tour 2013.

@Ulmi: keine angstgeweiteten Augen, eher ATTACKE!!!!


----------



## Ulmi (1. Januar 2014)

sehr fein! Wie ich sehe habt ihr die Sonne auch noch gefunden! Top Fotos


----------



## Aitschie (2. Januar 2014)

Irgendwie wollte es heute morgen um 2Uhr nicht klappen, aber nun ist endlich da:


Absolut erste Aufnahmen, außer die ganz grauseligen Sequenzen rausgenommen und kleine Übergänge nichts gemacht. Über die Qualität des Kameramannes verlieren wir besser kein Wort  - aber hey, Routine kommt und Ende der Saison 2014 schauen die Videos vielleicht nach was aus...


----------



## Michael_H (2. Januar 2014)

Frohes Neues. 
Cooles Video, die Tonspur ist das Beste. 
Habe leider beide Termine verpennt


----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. Januar 2014)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Irgendwie wollte es heute morgen um 2Uhr nicht klappen, aber nun ist endlich da:


 Wo?
Hier: "Video not found."?
Und ich wollte mich doch auch einmal amüsieren!


----------



## Michael_H (2. Januar 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Wo?
> Hier: "Video not found."?
> Und ich wollte mich doch auch einmal amüsieren!



Läuft ganz normal bei mir.
Ansonsten hier:
videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/33237/hd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. Januar 2014)

Michael_H schrieb:


> Läuft ganz normal bei mir.
> Ansonsten hier:
> videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/33237/hd


Na, das tat es auch nicht. Aber eben gerade war es endlich so weit.

Jetzt wundert mich auch nicht, warum Ulmi so überrascht von der Steinkehre war, wenn die Jungs auch ungebremst drauf zu shreddern. Und die 2.Treppe auf dem Kirchtrail nehmen sie auch nicht ernst. In dieser Jahreszeit fahre ich die überhaupt noch nicht. 

Es gibt also noch viel zu tun.


----------



## Ulmi (3. Januar 2014)

hach schön...das Video gefällt, vor allem zum ersten Mal sich selber in der Video-Analyse zu sehen...achja....


----------



## Aitschie (3. Januar 2014)

Ulmi schrieb:


> hach schön...das Video gefällt, vor allem zum ersten Mal sich selber in der Video-Analyse zu sehen...achja....


Von dir sind ja nur gefühlt 1sec drin... Wennst im Sommer mal ins Allgäu kommst oder ich nach Ulm geht da noch mehr. Ich freu mich schon darauf, mal wieder paar Videos basteln zu können 

Was mich allerdings stört, ist dass das Eröffnungsbild n anderes Format hat als der Film 

Edit @jj: die Treppe ist übrigens mit 100% Geschwindigkeit gefilmt, und dann auf 20% runtergesetzt - Wenn ich jetzt noch die Aufnahmegeschwindigkeit an der Kamera runtersetze bekommste richtige ssssssslllllllloooooooowwwwww	 mmmmmmoooootttttttiiiiiiiioooooooooonnnnnnnnnssssssss


----------



## Aitschie (6. Januar 2014)

Heute im Allgäu

















Was macht man, wenn das Grinsen nimmer aus dem Gesicht will???


----------



## Michael_H (6. Januar 2014)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Was macht man, wenn das Grinsen nimmer aus dem Gesicht will???



So lassen, gibt schlimmeres 
Freitag waren wir in der Nähe von Sonthofen und sind im Grünen herum gestochert, da wäre das Bike die bessere Variante gewesen. 
Heute haben wir ganz brauchbaren Schnee gefunden in "Bayerisch Sibieren"


----------



## Dennis-AL29 (6. Januar 2014)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Heute im Allgäu
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sieht super aus! 
Wo ist das den genau?
Gibts dazu vielleicht sogar 'ne GPX-Datei?


----------



## Aitschie (9. Januar 2014)

OMG endlich!!!! Hat ja auch nur viele Stunden gedauert, bis das Video mal hochgeladen war - am Ende aber nicht übers IBC, das funktioniert einfach nicht!!! Viel Spaß bei der kleinen Doku unseres Ausflugs auf den Wächter des Allgäu.

@Dennis-AL29 : Wenn du ins Allgäu fährst ist der Berg nicht zu übersehen. Wir sind ab Burgberg aufgestiegen. Track hab ich nicht da es unsere Standardrunde ist und wir die blind finden... Aber so viele Alternativen gibts da auch wieder nicht


----------



## Ulmi (9. Januar 2014)

SUPER VIDEO! Ton fehlt noch, oder hab ich den überhört?!
VdW ;-)


----------



## Beorn (9. Januar 2014)

Saubers Video!

Ich werd mal versuchen mit ins Allgäu zu kommen. Aber vielleicht bei weniger weiß!


----------



## Jo_shi (9. Januar 2014)

Feines Filmchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (11. Januar 2014)

Es geht weiter -> 2 aktuelle Sachen zum Thema "2-Meter-Regel":

1) Gestern bei Facebook auf Open Trails erschienen:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/484663888321926

Bitte liken und teilen und v.a. das Positionspapier an Entscheider aus Eurer Region weiterleiten, mit der Bitte sich ein eigenes Bild zu machen.

2) Heute auf Open Trails bei Facebook erschienen:
Meterweise Ärger für die Grünen: Verbots-Minister Bonde bekommt Gegenwind in der Süddeutschen Zeitung


----------



## Ulmi (12. Januar 2014)

Grün regt mich auf...schwarz ist korrupt....rot nicht existent....da wirds langsam schwer eine wählbare Partei im Ländle zu finden....
Wir brauchen ne Mountainbiker-Partei ;-)


----------



## nico-las (12. Januar 2014)

Ulmi schrieb:


> Grün regt mich auf...schwarz ist korrupt....rot nicht existent....da wirds langsam schwer eine wählbare Partei im Ländle zu finden....
> Wir brauchen ne Mountainbiker-Partei ;-)



Die MTBP


----------



## Manoni (12. Januar 2014)

Hallo MTB Freunde,

zunächst hoffe ich, dass ihr gut ins neue Jahr gestartet seid und wünsche euch herzlichst das Beste für 2014!

Heute bin ich wieder aus der Schweiz von skifahren nach Hause in Ulm gefahren und werde bald wieder mitfahren!! Freue mich schon 

Eine bitte an euch allen... ich bewerbe mich für ein SKI Mountaineering Camp und bin jetzt am Platz 6. 5 Leute werden gewählt, also könnte ich eich Stimmen wirklich gut brauchen. Nur ein Click auf Vote, Emailadresse eingeben und bestätigen. Mehrere Votes ist möglich mit verschiedene Adressen 

@junkyjerk danke für deine Stimme!!!!
Vielen Dank und bis bald!! 

http://www.experience-tour.com/tour/free-ski-mountaineering-camp/applicant/2684/


----------



## Beorn (12. Januar 2014)

Gewählt.

Kommste morgen früh um 0845 an den Rewe in der Römerstr und fährste mit Richtung Blb!?


----------



## Jo_shi (12. Januar 2014)

Gewählt, drück dir die Daumen!


----------



## Manoni (12. Januar 2014)

Danke @Beorn und @Jo_shi !! Super nett 

@Beorn leider muss ich in die Uni... In februar übrigens schon wieder die letzte Klausuren!! Geht schnell ne?


----------



## Aitschie (12. Januar 2014)

"We will send an e-mail to the address you enter so you can confirm your vote. Only confirmed votes will be counted!" Und wiedermal erhält ne Firma kostenlos Emails - abgestimmt hab ich trotzdem 

Obwohl ich ja eigentlich nicht voten sollte - ich hab das Video gesehen  . Bei den Bedingungen Skifahren - a Traum!!! Will auch haben...

@Manoni: aktuell Platz 4, aber nur 25 Stimmen Vorsprung auf 6... Ich drück dir die Daumen!


----------



## Manoni (12. Januar 2014)

Martin da hast du völlig recht! Das tut mir leid, so habe ich es gar noch nicht betrachtet. Umso mehr bin ich dir dankbar für deine Stimme!!

Ja der Tag im Video hatten wir gut erwischt   Obwohl letzte Woche auch nicht schlecht war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tria-Rainer (13. Januar 2014)

Hi Manon, für so ein tolles Actionfoto ;-)  gibt von mir auch ein "gedrückt Botton"  viel Glück


----------



## Manoni (13. Januar 2014)

Danke @Tria-Rainer !! <3


----------



## Aitschie (13. Januar 2014)

Manoni schrieb:


> Obwohl letzte Woche auch nicht schlecht war



... Gestern war auch nicht schlecht 

Sprung in die Sonne




Zielen...




rum um's Eck




Schöne Aussichten für die anstehende Saison!


----------



## DJT (13. Januar 2014)

@Manoni: Meine Stimme hast auch 
Und im Sommer bringen wir Dir dann noch bei wie Du mit Deinem Torque so springen kannst 

@Aitschie: schöne Bilder


----------



## Ulmi (13. Januar 2014)

Manoni schrieb:


> Danke @Beorn und @Jo_shi !! Super nett
> 
> @Beorn leider muss ich in die Uni... In februar übrigens schon wieder die letzte Klausuren!! Geht schnell ne?


und hats was gebracht?!
Falls ja musst du mir mal ne Freeride Lehrstunde geben ;-)


----------



## Ulmi (13. Januar 2014)

aaarhg ich will auch schnee fahren...hab kein bock mehr auf matsch....der hochsträß ist echt übel mittlerweile....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (13. Januar 2014)

Gestern 17:00: 228 Votes
Heute 21:30: 382 Votes


----------



## Jo_shi (13. Januar 2014)

Ulmi schrieb:


> aaarhg ich will auch schnee fahren...hab kein bock mehr auf matsch....der hochsträß ist echt übel mittlerweile....


Den sollte man bei den Verhältnissen auch meiden. Sonst geht er noch ganz vor die Hunde.


----------



## Manoni (13. Januar 2014)

@Aitschie Wow Martin, schöne Bilder!!! Das muss wieder ein Wunderschöne Tag gewesen sein. Freue mich sehr wieder mal mit zu fahren.
@DJT Danke Hebbe!! Erst im Sommer?  
@Ulmi es hat nur gebracht, das ich jetzt weiß, das es nicht so schlau war, eine Woche länger Urlaub zu machen 
@4mate jaaa Wahnsinn oder?! Ich hätte NIE gedacht soviel Support von meine Freunde und Bekannte zu bekommen.

Momentan 1. Platz!!! Wenn das so bleibt habe ich viel Chance ausgewählt zu werden!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. Januar 2014)

Ulmi schrieb:


> ....der hochsträß ....


Das Hochsträß trifft es besser, aber auch die Römer haben schon über den Matsch auf ihren Straßen in Germanien geflucht. (Oberlehrermodus AUS)


----------



## steph4n (13. Januar 2014)

@Manoni meine Stimme hast du, hab auch dein anderes Ski-video bei youtube gesehen ...schaut spaßig aus 
Ich war am Sonntag in Obersaxen, die Pisten waren gut ...aber abseits nix fluffiges 

Den Hochsträß sollte man aktuell garnicht fahren. Der weg wird ja immer breiter ...schade drum, dann verliert der Trail ganz seinen Reiz.


----------



## junkyjerk (13. Januar 2014)

mittwoch nightride. 19uhr bhf herrlingen? oder 18uhr?


----------



## Ulmi (14. Januar 2014)

...keine Angst...den Stress wegen dem Hochsträß tu ich mir so schnell nich mehr an. Übrigens bin ich die Strecke vielleicht das letzte mal vor über einem Jahr gefahren....also cool down, dat Ding werde ich auch schön in Zukunft meiden und mich auf den Osten und Norden beschränken...
Oldie-Paul, Ulmer?! Des hoist dr Hochsträß und ned andersch ;-)


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. Januar 2014)

Ulmi schrieb:


> Oldie-Paul, Ulmer?! Des hoist dr Hochsträß und ned andersch ;-)


_Das Einmalige am Schwäbischen seien seine fünf Stufen, auf deren Klaviatur die Schwaben virtuos spielen: Ortsmundart, Regionalmundart, großräumige Umgangssprache, regionale Schriftsprache und Schriftdeutsch. Davon falle die älteste Stufe, die Ortsmundart, allmählich weg, werde aber durch die nächste Stufe, die Regionalmundart, ersetzt. Und die sei nach wie vor Schwäbisch._
Das stammt nicht von mir als Neigschmecktem sondern von hier.  Egal, wenn es wieder trocken ist, geht´s wieder dahin nach "Klein-Heubach".


----------



## dechfrax (15. Januar 2014)

@Manoni: meine Stimme haste auch, erst viel Glück und dann viel Spass!!!


----------



## Beorn (15. Januar 2014)

'S Hochsträß hat halt a Lehmufflag. Des hann i wiedr gsehe, des isch net sche, blooß fatzglatt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (15. Januar 2014)

heute abend nightride, treffpunkt 18uhr bhf herrlingen.


----------



## Manoni (16. Januar 2014)

@medc17 Danke!!! Das schätze ich sehr.

Momentan Platz 2


----------



## Freaky-blue (20. Januar 2014)

Mittwoch Abend Night Ride?  ca 18 Uhr ab Ulm


----------



## Michael_H (25. Januar 2014)

Hi,
nach dem man in Ulm ja nur noch im Matsch herum stochert, wird das nun ja hoffentlich mal endlich besser wenn es friert. 
Habe dann heute das Fortbewegungsmittel gewechselt und die Sulzspitze unsicher gemacht 

Ein kleines Bild zur Aufmunterung. 
Alles wird gut.


----------



## Ulmi (26. Januar 2014)

Hi Leute, 
vermisst jemand ein orangefarbenes Bulls MTB komplett auf Winterbikestadtradl umgebaut mit Spikes?! Bitte melden! 
Dat Bike ist so wie es aussieht ziemlich einmalig in Ulm, und daher dem Besitzer wohl leicht zuzuordnen!


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Januar 2014)

frag mal in den bikeshops nach, die kennen meist die räder ihrer kunden.


----------



## Ulmi (27. Januar 2014)

ist ein älteres Teil, denke Anfang der 00er Jahre....


----------



## Freaky-blue (27. Januar 2014)

Dann schließ ich mich hier gleich mal an,

vermisst wird seit dem WE ein älteres Hardtail der Marke Ghost. Frabe blau schwarz mit weißem Dekor.
Nur falls das auch rumsteht...


----------



## Ulmi (28. Januar 2014)

bin erst wieder am Wochenende dort....aber ich guck dann aumol obs rumsteht ;-)
immer mal wieder bei der Stadt Fundamt nachfragen....kann auch sein, dass es dort gleich direkt hingeht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (28. Januar 2014)

mittwoch, 19uhr bhf herrlingen nightride. ich bring bier mit, hab nen grund, um anzustossen.


----------



## fr-andi (28. Januar 2014)

Glückwunsch, Jörg!
Schon drauf gewartet.
Gruss!


----------



## Freaky-blue (29. Januar 2014)

@junkyjerk 

Glückwunsch auch von mir! 






Hier noch das abhandengekommene Schmuckstück



 

Sachdienliche Hinweise, die zur erfolgreichen Wiederbeschaffung führen, werden mit einem Fahrradschlauch belohnt...
für 29er


----------



## Ulmi (8. Februar 2014)

hey wasn hier los...fast auf Seite zwei abgerutscht..höchste Zeit mal wieder was reinzutackern...gut hatte ich eh vor!
Was man nicht alles erlebt auf einer "kleinen" Runde um Ulm herum....
Bike aus der Garage geholt, einmal den Umwerfer gedrückt...häh...warum hängt mein Zug auf einmal lose durch die Gegend...der ist doch nicht etwa durch die Halterung rausgerutscht...mmh, ein bisserl an der Einspannschraube rumgefummelt...und voilà..schon hatte ich sie in der Hand aber nur die Hälfte...klar der Rest steckte noch im Gewinde (f...), also schnell das Ersatzbike geschnappt und los gings...
bei Blaustein hatte Kumpel nen Platten (so jetzt wirds peinlich)...der hat sonst immer alles 10 -fach dabei...diesmal nix...gut das ich ne Pumpe und nen Ersatzschlauch dabei hatte...dumm nur, dass der Ersatzschlauch auch ein Loch hatte (kann man ja mal vergessen) Flickzeug auch nicht dabei....dumm aus der Wäsche gucken garantiert....kurz bevor wir unser Malheur bemerkten kamen sogar zwei Gruppen mit jeweils drei Mtb-Bikern (ich meine da waren auch welche aus dem Thread dabei)...waren alle hilfsbereit und haben gefragt, ob wir was bräuchten...
Gottseidank kamen dann noch drei "ganz" junge Downhiller vorbei, von denen wir dann sogar einen kompletten Schlauch einfach so bekamen!!!
Wahnsinn...falls hier einer von euch das hier lesen sollte! TOP JUNGS und nochmals vielen Dank, ist mir ein Vorbild!
Endlich zuhause Fahrrad geputzt ab in den Keller....und shit....was sehe ich da, einen ca. 1cm langen Riss im vorderen Rahmenrohr...(wie heißt das wo die Gabel durchkommt nochmal?!)...Somit ist der Rahmen wohl Schrott...oder?!
Ich nehme es sportlich...niemand verletzt, Wetter hat gepasst, Spaß hats gemacht.....


----------



## Michael_H (8. Februar 2014)

Ulmi schrieb:


> Endlich zuhause Fahrrad geputzt ab in den Keller....und shit....was sehe ich da, einen ca. 1cm langen Riss im vorderen Rahmenrohr...(wie heißt das wo die Gabel durchkommt nochmal?!)...Somit ist der Rahmen wohl Schrott...oder?!


Hmm, ein Riss im Steuerrohr, da ist der Rahmen Schrott.
Wir haben heute den Entschenkopf unsicher gemacht, recht anspruchsvolle Tour.
http://michael.geeklab.de/bilder/Pano/Entschenkopf.html


----------



## Ulmi (8. Februar 2014)

häh, wie macht man solche Bilder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulmi (8. Februar 2014)

yeaph der Rahmen ist wohl wirkllich Schrott...(war gottseidank nur ein Bulls Copperhead....)


----------



## enforce (9. Februar 2014)

Ahh, dann warst das doch du (mit den grünen Stützstrümpfen )

@Micheal H: welches Bildbearbeitungsprogramm ist das? Als wir letztes Jahr auf dem Entschenkopf standen, hatten wir beim Aufstieg 30cm Neuschnee aber Null Sicht


----------



## Michael_H (9. Februar 2014)

Ulmi schrieb:


> häh, wie macht man solche Bilder?!


Man macht ein mal um sich herum Bilder, ruhig gut überlappend, meistens sind das bei mir 12-18 hochkant Bilder, damit man oben und unten etwas mehr Luft hat. Die habe ich dann am PC zusammengesetzt, z.B. mit Hugin
http://hugin.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Ulmi (9. Februar 2014)

klaro...mein Erkennungszeichen!
Hey, vielleicht schaffens wir ja auch das nächste mal wieder zamma zum biken ;-), fasse mir selber an die Nase...
einfach lieber einmal zuviel hier posten bevor es den Ulmer Touren Thread nicht mehr gibt und alle mehr oder weniger alleine durch die Gegend eiern...


----------



## Shoxar (13. Februar 2014)

Servus, habe mir ein neues Spielzeug gegönnt, ein Slide 140er http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-140-7-0_id_25142_.htm (gab es im Tagesangebot für 1399).

War zwar eigentlich auf das Tyee aus, aber ein AM tut es auch, und 600 eur Differenz sind viel für einen Schüler 

Die nächste Zeit gerne mal wieder Touren, hab es die letzte Zeit doch schleifen lassen, merkt man schon extrem an der Ausdauer


----------



## junkyjerk (13. Februar 2014)

Shoxar schrieb:


> Servus, habe mir ein neues Spielzeug gegönnt, ein Slide 140er http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-140-7-0_id_25142_.htm (gab es im Tagesangebot für 1399).
> 
> War zwar eigentlich auf das Tyee aus, aber ein AM tut es auch, und 600 eur Differenz sind viel für einen Schüler
> 
> Die nächste Zeit gerne mal wieder Touren, hab es die letzte Zeit doch schleifen lassen, merkt man schon extrem an der Ausdauer




glückwunsch zum neuen bike. vielleicht klappts ja die nächste zeit mit fahren gehen.


----------



## deneon (13. Februar 2014)

@Shoxar: schick!


----------



## Jo_shi (13. Februar 2014)

Viel Spaß mit dem Hobel!!!


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Februar 2014)

mittwoch wieder nightride. treffpunkt 18:30uhr bhf herrlingen.


----------



## maschbaer (21. Februar 2014)

Shoxar schrieb:


> Servus, habe mir ein neues Spielzeug gegönnt, ein Slide 140er http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-140-7-0_id_25142_.htm (gab es im Tagesangebot für 1399).
> 
> War zwar eigentlich auf das Tyee aus, aber ein AM tut es auch, und 600 eur Differenz sind viel für einen Schüler
> 
> Die nächste Zeit gerne mal wieder Touren, hab es die letzte Zeit doch schleifen lassen, merkt man schon extrem an der Ausdauer



Hallo,

Sieht gut aus dein neues Bike. Aber...

...auch wenn ich hier in eine Vespennest steche: 26" ist doch heute nicht mehr Stand der Technik.

Gruß
Masch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jo_shi (21. Februar 2014)

Wusste nicht das eine Laufradgröße zum Stand der Technik gehört. Für mich gehört das zur Varianz.


----------



## Freaky-blue (21. Februar 2014)

maschbaer schrieb:


> ...auch wenn ich hier in eine Vespennest steche:











maschbaer schrieb:


> 26" ist doch heute nicht mehr Stand der Technik.





Jo_shi schrieb:


> Für mich gehört das zur Varianz.


----------



## Jo_shi (21. Februar 2014)

Passend zu dem Thema gibt es bei der Bike gerade ein Umfrage. Lasst die Marketingleute mal machen, mal schauen was am Ende übrig bleibt!


----------



## Shoxar (21. Februar 2014)

Danke 
Das Bike müsste so die nächsten 1-3 Tage kommen, bin erst am Dienstag zum überweisen gekommen.

Naja, was heißt hier Stand der Technik? Es ist ja nicht so, das größere Laufräder nur Vorteile bieten.
26" Reifen wird es auch in 10 Jahren noch geben, und mehr will ich auch nicht. Soll ja jeder fahren was er will, aber ich spring sicher nicht auf jeden Zug auf 

Und außerdem:


----------



## maschbaer (22. Februar 2014)

...und schon fliegen sie und stechen...


----------



## junkyjerk (22. Februar 2014)

falls noch jemand morgen lust auf geislinger trails hat. treffpunkt parkplatz nach amstetten bhf richtung geislingen um 10uhr.

*48.585799, 9.868876* koordinaten


----------



## Shoxar (22. Februar 2014)

Bike ist da, nie wieder Hardtail! 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1570893?in=set

Macht Laune ohne Ende  Naja, die Reifen kommen ans HT, die Schwalbe taugen mir nicht


----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. Februar 2014)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> parkplatz nach amstetten bhf richtung geislingen


= Ziegelhütte

Viel Spaß!


----------



## junkyjerk (22. Februar 2014)

Shoxar schrieb:


> Bike ist da, nie wieder Hardtail!
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1570893?in=set
> 
> Macht Laune ohne Ende  Naja, die Reifen kommen ans HT, die Schwalbe taugen mir nicht



Bisschen langer Vorbau für meinen Geschmack. Aber sonst sehr schönes Rad. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shoxar (23. Februar 2014)

Ist für ein AM tatsächlich etwas lang, bin aber mit dem Fahrverhalten mehr als zufrieden (gut, hab ja nur das HT als Vergleich).


----------



## Shoxar (3. März 2014)

Gegen Wochenende jemand Bock, wenn das Wetter so wird wie versprochen?
Dann kann man endlich wieder in kurzen Sachen aufs Bike


----------



## __Mario__ (6. März 2014)

Hi...
- bin neue am den Forum...
- bin aus Neu-Ulm
...und....würde gerne mitkommen am Sonntag....

bitte gibt mir Bescheid wenn was los ist...

Gruss!


----------



## Shoxar (7. März 2014)

Sonntag wäre cool, wenn noch ein Ortskundiger mitkommt


----------



## zoryfl (7. März 2014)

Eventuell wäre ich dabei, aber ich kann leider noch nicht sicher sagen ob eher Sa oder So bei mir passt.


----------



## zoryfl (8. März 2014)

gelöscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shoxar (8. März 2014)

Kienlesberg ist Okay 

Hat zufällig einer ne Handpumpe für Franz. Ventil mit Barometer? Hab bei mir keine Anzeige, und hab heute keine Zeit gehabt in den Radladen zu gehen, und kann den druck nur schwer abschätzen.

Hab mir überlegt die Felgen wieder für AV aufzubohren, aber diesmal lass ichs


----------



## zoryfl (9. März 2014)

Nein hab ich leider nicht, sorry.
Bis 13°° dann!


----------



## Shoxar (11. März 2014)

Freitag jemand Zeit und Lust? Könnte ab 14:15 in Ulm sein.


----------



## Hockdrik (11. März 2014)

Es tut sich was: Grüne Ministerin hinterfragt Sinn der 2-Meter-Regel 
-> www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/514898241965157


----------



## zoryfl (12. März 2014)

Shoxar schrieb:


> Freitag jemand Zeit und Lust? Könnte ab 14:15 in Ulm sein.


Das Wetter soll halten, ich wäre Freitag wieder mit dabei.

P.S.: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biketreff-raum-ulm.689283
Dürfen bei uns keine Frauen mitfahren?


----------



## Freaky-blue (13. März 2014)

Frangipani schrieb:


> es gibt ja schon den Ulmer Touren Thread, allerdings verabreden sich dort eher jüngere Biker.





zoryfl schrieb:


> Dürfen bei uns keine Frauen mitfahren?



Klar, die Jüngeren schon


----------



## junkyjerk (13. März 2014)

Heute nachmittag, 15Uhr Bhf Herrlingen drehen Tria-Rainer und Kusääng ne Runde.


----------



## Shoxar (13. März 2014)

Heute ist schwer, morgen wäre Perfekt, ist gleichzeitig der letzte Schöne Tag 

@zoryfl 
Wann würdest denn fahren wollen?
Wie gesagt, so 14:15-14:30 in Ulm wäre bei mir möglich.


----------



## zoryfl (13. März 2014)

gelöscht


----------



## Shoxar (13. März 2014)

Jo, 14:30 klingt gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoryfl (14. März 2014)

Ziemlich geile Tour im Lautertal mit Shoxar heute: perfektes Bikewetter, trockene Trails und wenig los - so könnts öfters sein! 

Wenn der Junge jetzt noch gescheite Reifen aufziehen würde.. =D


----------



## Shoxar (14. März 2014)

zoryfl schrieb:


> Wenn der Junge jetzt noch gescheite Reifen aufziehen würde.. =D



Die Zeit die ich fürs flicken brauch, fahr ich durch die 100 Gramm Ersparnis wieder ein!

Ne, so ein Wetter muss genutzt werden


----------



## Freaky-blue (19. März 2014)

Heut Abend jemand Zeit und Lust ne Runde zu drehen?
Start gegen 19 Uhr.


----------



## zoryfl (20. März 2014)

Ich würde, wenns Wetter hält, morgen mittag nochmal ne Runde fahren, bevor es dann die nächsten Tage dauer-regnen soll


----------



## Shoxar (20. März 2014)

Ne halbe bis ganze Stunde später dann bin ich dabei


----------



## zoryfl (20. März 2014)

Na dann 14.30 - noch später wär mir unrecht.


----------



## Shoxar (20. März 2014)

14:30 ist schon verdammt knapp für mich.
Sollte machbar sein, aber sei mir nicht böse wenn 5 Minuten länger stehen musst


----------



## zoryfl (20. März 2014)

Geht klar.


----------



## Shoxar (21. März 2014)

Sehr ungünstiger Wind, das wird eher um 14.45 was...

Edit: oder blauen wir das ab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoryfl (21. März 2014)

Ich werd auf jeden Fall fahren. Bitte sag direkt Bescheid, ob du jetzt kommst oder nicht - sonst fahr ich allein los..


----------



## Shoxar (21. März 2014)

zoryfl schrieb:


> Ich werd auf jeden Fall fahren. Bitte sag direkt Bescheid, ob du jetzt kommst oder nicht - sonst fahr ich allein los..


Bin in NU gleich...


----------



## zoryfl (21. März 2014)

@Shoxar: Mich hat eben fast der Schlag getroffen, als ich in mein Zimmer bin.. ich fürchte ich muss morgen mal den Rahmen putzen


----------



## Shoxar (26. März 2014)

Kann passieren wenn man durch eine "Pfütze" fährt 

Die nächsten Tage (Fr/Sa/So) wieder jemand Lust? Wetter soll ja wieder ansprechend werden.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (26. März 2014)

Hallo!

Wir sind neu in der Gegend (naja, Jettingen Scheppach ist nicht ganz 'in der Gegend'...) und würden gern mal mit Euch fahren.

Also, wenn was z'sam geht würden wir uns anschließen. 

Sportliche Grüße,
Silvie & Robert


----------



## junkyjerk (26. März 2014)

würde gerne sonntag bei dem tollen vorhergesagten wetter ne runde drehen. entweder blaubeuren oder geislingen. was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dechfrax (26. März 2014)

Könnte So vormittag und hätte Böcke auf Blaubeuren!


Kämpfa, kämpfa, khum!


----------



## junkyjerk (27. März 2014)

sonntag ist doch zeitumstellung oder? sollen wir gg 10uhr sommerzeit los am bhf herrlingen?


----------



## Freaky-blue (27. März 2014)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> sonntag ist doch zeitumstellung oder?



ja 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 eine Stunde weniger Schlaf


----------



## dechfrax (28. März 2014)

10:00 Bhf Herrlingen klingt gut!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (28. März 2014)

medc17 schrieb:


> 10:00 Bhf Herrlingen klingt gut!



Erzähl mal.
Was fahrt ihr dann (km/Hm/fahrtechnischer Anspruch)?

Danke. 

Grüße,
Robert


----------



## dechfrax (28. März 2014)

Ui, keine Ahnung, vielleicht so 30 km, 700 Hm und gelegentliches Hinterrad versetzen? Was wir fahren, kommen alle runter, ev. mal absteigen.


Kämpfa, kämpfa, khum!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (28. März 2014)

Klingt gut...könnte gut sein, das wir Sonntag dabei sind.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. März 2014)

Wir sind diesen Sonntag nicht dabei. Beim nächsten mal...


----------



## zoryfl (29. März 2014)

Ich muss mich leider zum daheim bleiben zwingen.. aber bald wieder!


----------



## junkyjerk (29. März 2014)

Treffpunkt bhf herrlingen. 11uhr wegen ausschlafen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (2. April 2014)

heute nightride, Treffpunkt 18:45Uhr Bhf Herrlingen, bitte zur Not bis 19Uhr warten, falls niemand kommt. Könnte mich verspäten.


----------



## Shoxar (4. April 2014)

Die Zeit für Nightrides ist doch vorbei 

Heute jemand Lust u. Zeit auf Lautertal?


----------



## _Tobi_ (4. April 2014)

gelöscht


----------



## DJT (4. April 2014)

Hat jemand Lust am Sonntag auf eine Geislingen-Runde? 
Start vss. 10.30Uhr Amstetten


----------



## Aramus (8. April 2014)

Hallo,
Ich komme zwar aus Ulm aber kenne mich mit den Trails um Ulm noch nicht wirklich aus.
Hat jemand Lust am Montag so gegen 16.30 Uhr mit mir eine Runde zu drehen und mir was zu zeigen?
Ich starte normal in Söflingen können uns aber auch woanders treffen.
Vom Können her, hier eine Tour von mir:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=wmozpunisayrwtlw


----------



## Shoxar (12. April 2014)

Morgen/Übermorgen jemand Lust auf Lautertal? Bin mir aber noch nicht zu 100% sicher ob ich morgen kann


----------



## zoryfl (12. April 2014)

Ich war heute früh direkt mal nach dem Labor ne Runde drehen - *Achtung:* Der hinterste Trail im Lautertal ist zur Zeit scheinbar semi-gesperrt. War heute fahrbar, aber oben lagen kleine Bäumchen quer vor dem Eingang und es scheint so als würden da zur Zeit Waldarbeiten stattfinden, zumindest lagen auch größere Bäume frisch abgesägt rum. Augen auf also beim fahren, dass man keinen querliegenden Baum übersieht!

Ach und @Shoxar: Der Uphill vor dem vorletzten Trail, der da vom Asphalt steil rechts hoch geht - der ist fahrbar, dauert nur halb so lange aber kostet Körner ohne Ende!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (12. April 2014)

zoryfl schrieb:


> *Achtung:* Der hinterste Trail im Lautertal ist zur Zeit scheinbar semi-gesperrt. War heute fahrbar, aber oben lagen kleine Bäumchen quer vor dem Eingang und es scheint so als würden da zur Zeit Waldarbeiten stattfinden, zumindest lagen auch größere Bäume frisch abgesägt rum. Augen auf also beim fahren, dass man keinen querliegenden Baum übersieht!


Am Donnerstag war er noch mit rot-weißem Absperrband gesperrt, wie es bei Waldarbeiten üblich ist. Die gekreuzten Stämmchen waren auch da. Der Trail selber war top zu fahren. Stämme liegen erst ab dem erodierenden Minihupf in größerer Anzahl rechts und links vom Trail.


----------



## Shoxar (16. April 2014)

Morgen jemand Lust? Übers Wochenende soll es ja regnen.
Zeit eigentlich egal.

@zoryfl 
Danke für die Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulmi (20. April 2014)

::morgen eine Ausfahrt geplant?!


----------



## Shoxar (20. April 2014)

Soll morgen Regnerisch sein, aber vor allem gegen Ende nächster Woche hab ich eigentlich viel Zeit und Lust, zudem soll das Wetter mitspielen.
Da werde ich sicher das ein oder andere mal im Lautertal unterwegs sein


----------



## Ulmi (21. April 2014)

mmmh kein Bock mehr auf Regen....schaumermal wie das Wetter morgen wird...vielleicht tut sich ja noch was...


----------



## Shoxar (23. April 2014)

Ich frag auch wieder Sauspät, aber morgen/übermorgen Lautertal?


----------



## Freaky-blue (23. April 2014)

Würd heut ne Runde fahren, Start aber nicht vor 17 Uhr, eher später.


----------



## zoryfl (23. April 2014)

Ich war heute direkt vom Labor aus eine Runde biken - die Trails sind in top-Zustand, das muss man nutzen solange es noch trocken ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shoxar (23. April 2014)

Mir ist heute doch noch was dazwischen gekommen, morgen kann ich aber sicher


----------



## robzen2384 (28. April 2014)

Aramus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich komme zwar aus Ulm aber kenne mich mit den Trails um Ulm noch nicht wirklich aus.
> Hat jemand Lust am Montag so gegen 16.30 Uhr mit mir eine Runde zu drehen und mir was zu zeigen?
> Ich starte normal in Söflingen können uns aber auch woanders treffen.
> ...




Da bin ich auch dabei. Kenns genauso wenig.


----------



## dechfrax (11. Mai 2014)

Servus,
ein Kumpel hat einen Solo-Startplatz für's 24h-Rennen in München abzugeben. Hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## Freaky-blue (12. Mai 2014)

Wär das nichts für Dich?


----------



## dechfrax (13. Mai 2014)

Freaky-blue schrieb:


> Wär das nichts für Dich?


Nope, das darauf folgende Wochenende steht schon Alb-Extrem aufm Plan


----------



## Ulmi (14. Mai 2014)

medc17 schrieb:


> Nope, das darauf folgende Wochenende steht schon Alb-Extrem aufm Plan


cool, noch ein Platz bekommen


----------



## enforce (14. Mai 2014)

Beim Alb-Extrem kann man immer kurz vorher noch eine Platz bekommen.


----------



## Jo_shi (14. Mai 2014)

Heute 18:45 Uhr am Wasserrad in Söflingen zum Biken. Wer hat Lust?


----------



## Michael_H (21. Mai 2014)

Hi, hat jemand Lust heute eine Runde LT zu fahren? Start 17:30 Uhr kuhberg an der Antenne.


----------



## Jo_shi (21. Mai 2014)

Ja, ich fahre! Allerdings erst um 19:00 Uhr und Treffpunkt wäre Wasserrad Söflingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steph4n (21. Mai 2014)

@joshi, der Biketreff startet gegen 18:45 an der Kuhberg-Antenne ..evtl schaffst du es ja dort hinzukommen.


----------



## Jo_shi (21. Mai 2014)

Ich alleine schon, aber nicht all die anderen, die zu 19:00 Uhr zum Wasserrad kommen


----------



## Shoxar (24. Mai 2014)

Morgen jemand Bock auf Lautertal, am Abend gegen 17/18 Uhr (oder Morgens)?


----------



## Ulmi (4. Juni 2014)

....die Katastrophe ist perfekt!
Heut mit  ein paar Kollegen eine Runde gedreht, unter anderem auch die Downhill Strecke bei Arnegg die am Sonntag zu meinem Entzücken wunderbar zu fahren war....für mich das Beste was es in der Region um Ulm gibt. Wie gesagt heute....ein Bild der Zerstörung...wie nach dem Krieg...die Strecke als solches nur noch zu erahnen....unfahrbar....
Anscheinend sind ein paar Vollernte-Maschinen genau durch den schön angelegten Bereich der Strecke gefahren!!!
Für mich sieht das nicht mehr nach normaler Erntearbeit aus....hier wurde auch systematisch die Strecke ausradiert!!!
Mir tut es für alle Mtbiker der Region leid und vor allem für die Erbauer die sich solche Mühe gemacht haben. 

Wie wäre es, wenn alle Streckenbenutzer einen Resque-Day zusammen planen, damit die Strecke wieder befahrbar wird!!!
Vielleicht in ein zwei Wochen wenn die VOLLDE...äh Ernter wieder raus sind! 

Wäre schaden wenn die Arbeit nur an ein paar Leuten wieder hängen bleibt! 

Hätte ein BIld machen sollen, denke aber, es wird in den nächsten Tagen, spätestens am Wochenende eh jeder sich selbst ein Bild davon gemacht haben....hat mich stark an die Zerstörüng der Strecke bei Esslingen erinnert....


----------



## enforce (5. Juni 2014)

Arnegg - Bloody Trail???


----------



## Ulmi (5. Juni 2014)

mauskaputt..


----------



## dechfrax (5. Juni 2014)

Naja, ganz so schlimm is au net. Sie wollten/mussten mitm Vollernter den Hohlweg hoch und ham dabei alles abgeräumt, was da stand. Die Kicker unten und auch den Holzdrop hamse stehen lassen. Hier gings eindeutig um das Holz, dasse im Hohlweg geschlagen haben, nicht ums kaputtmachen. Gottseidank sindse nich mit der Planierraupe durch, die steht unten immer noch rum.


Kämpfa, kämpfa, khum!


----------



## enforce (5. Juni 2014)

dann haben die aber wenigstens brauchbares Holz für neue Drops und Kicker da gelassen


----------



## dechfrax (5. Juni 2014)

Update: die Planierraupe war im Einsatz und hat den ehemals schmalen Hohlweg zur breiten Forstautobahn gemacht. Dann fahrn wir halt in Zukunft wieder Kanzel!


Kämpfa, kämpfa, khum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulmi (6. Juni 2014)

yoh so breit wie das Ding jetzt ist, könnten wir doch ein Pumptrack dort runter machen....;-)...gut das Pumpen fällt weg...


----------



## Shoxar (6. Juni 2014)

Die nächsten Tage jemand Bock auf Lautertal? Am besten früh morgens, so entgeht man der Hitze


----------



## TiKe (13. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich lebe und bike nun schon seit fast drei Jahren in Ulm, bin meistens auf Trails im Hochsträß und Lautertal unterwegs. Leider fehlen mir noch ein paar Leute zum Biken. Wie sieht's denn am Wochenende aus? Ist jemand unterwegs und nimmt mich mit? Ne Tour von 2 bis 3 Stunden wäre was feines ;-)

Würde mich freuen, wenn sich hier was ergibt.


----------



## Tobi-96 (13. Juni 2014)

Wenn sich hier schon mal ein Neuling meldet, dann mach ich doch auch gleich mit 

Ich bin 18, komme aus dem Ulmer Norden, und bin regelmäßig mit dem Bike unterwegs, oft alleine, manchmal mit ein paar Kumpels. Vielleicht gibt's hier ja ein paar nette Leute, die mich mal auf die ein oder andere Tour mitnehmen?

Würde mich wirklich freuen!

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## Shoxar (13. Juni 2014)

Bin am Sonntag unterwegs, sofern meine Schulter mitmacht (Vor ein paar Tagen eine Kurve zu eng gefahren, mit der Schulter am Baum hängen geblieben ).
Sollte aber schon gehen.

Ziel wäre Lautertal, dauert ab Ulm insgesamt etwa 2:30h.
Zeit ist mir eigentlich egal, aber eher Morgens oder Abends, wg. den Temperaturen.


----------



## TiKe (14. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen. Ich werde mich so gegen halb 12 aufs Rad schwingen und von Ulm Mitte Richtung Hochsträss und Lautertal fahren. Jemand Lust?

@ Shoxar: Sonntag werd ich erst am Nachmittag oder Abend aus München zurückkommen, das klappt bei eher nicht. Gute Besserung für die Schulter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shoxar (14. Juni 2014)

Dankesehr 

Ich schwing mich dann morgen Abend aufs Bike.
So um 17/18 Uhr falls jemand mit möchte.


----------



## Shoxar (16. Juni 2014)

Morgen früh jemand Bock?

Edit: 
Donnerstag anyone?
Gibt's hier überhaupt jemand der Regelmäßig fährt? Ich habs dieses Jahr zu sehr schleifen lassen


----------



## MPille (19. Juni 2014)

Ich suche ebenfalls Leute mit denen man eine Runde drehen könnte. Nach Ulm und Umgebung könnte ich mit dem Auto kommen, natürlich mit dem Bike im Huckepack


----------



## simi82 (19. Juni 2014)

... zu spät gesehen und jetzt erst im Forum angemeldet. Wäre heute im Blautal unterwegs gewesen....

Ansonsten bin ich aber eher im Lonetal oder Geislingen unterwegs.


----------



## Tobi-96 (20. Juni 2014)

simi82 schrieb:


> Ansonsten bin ich aber eher im Lonetal oder Geislingen unterwegs.



Wo gibt's denn im Lonetal Trails? 

Ich glaub, ich muss mal mit dir mitfahren, Lonetal ist bei mir gleich um die Ecke


----------



## Tobi-96 (24. Juni 2014)

Heute hatte ich mal ein Wanderer-Erlebnis der ganz unangenehmen Sorte, sowas ist mir bisher noch nie untergekommen, ich könnte mich echt immer noch aufregen, wenn ich daran denke...

War heute mit 3 anderen Bikern auf dem Hochsträss unterwegs. Wir fuhren gerade auf dem Waldrandtrail (südliches Ende vom Maienwäldle/Klosterwald), wer sich dort auskennt, weiß bestimmt, was ich meine. Plötzlich taucht eine Wanderin auf, Ende 50-Anfang 60, mit einem Schäferhund im Schlepptau. Sie ruft uns zu: "Na, tut ihr mal wieder den Wald umgraben". Wir haben es zunächst ignoriert, aber sie war wohl auf Konfrontation aus, machte weiter mit: "Ihr wisst schon, dass das illegal ist? Das ist eine Unverschämtheit was ihr da macht, ihr seid Naturzerstörer, das nimmt überhand, man sollte euch alle anzeigen, ihr dürft das gar nicht, dass ist eine Sauerei, was ihr da macht, schaut ins Waldgesetz, das ist illegal hoch drei etc. etc."
Ich hab versucht, irgenwie dagegen zu argumentieren, aber das hat sie einfach abgekanzelt, indem sie mich als "vorlautes, freches Bübchen" bezeichnet hat, ich solle jetzt mal die Klappe halten und ihr zuhören, das wäre doch eh alles erlogen und falsch, was ich sage. Diskutieren konnte man mir ihr leider gar nicht, da sie völlig ignorant auf ihrem Standpunkt beharrte ("ich kenne mich aus hier im Wald, ihr habt doch alle keine Ahnung"), und sie war dermaßen aggressiv, dass ich echt schon Angst hatte, sie würde gleich handgreiflich werden.

Es fielen Sätze und Vorwürfe wie (kleine Auswahl):
"90% aller MTBler sind doch Arschlöcher, die nehmen keine Rücksicht, man kann hier gar nicht mehr spazieren gehen, ohne überfahren zu werden" (nachdem ich sagte, dass 90% aller Biker sehr wohl vernünftig und rücksichtsvoll sind)
"Wenn der Jäger oder der Schütz euch erwischen, kriegt ihr richtig Ärger, die machen euch den Garaus, da zahlt jeder von euch 85€ Strafe, mit denen legt ihr euch besser nicht an" (Bußgeld in dieser Höhe glaube ich schon mal gar nicht, vor allem: Wer zwingt uns, dem Jäger unsere Namen, Daten etc. zu geben?!)
"Ihr verscheucht die Rehe, es ist gerade Brut- und Nistzeit, ich sehe ständig Rehe flüchten, die von Radfahren aufgescheucht werden, und die brechen sich die Beine in den Löchern, die ihr mit euren Rädern in den Boden fräst, und die ihr buddelt, um eure Rampen zu bauen" (welche Löcher?! und vor allem: Es gibt Studien, die besagen, dass MTBler und Wanderer ähnliche störende Auswirkungen auf das Wild haben, siehe DIMB-Open-Trails-Flyer. Hab ich ihr auch gesagt, darauf kam "Ach hör auf mit deinen verlogenen Studien, stimmt doch alles nicht". Und vor allem: Als ob ihr Schäferhund die Rehe nicht genauso aufscheuchen würde. Und mal ehrlich: Auf den - legalen - Schotterwegen störe/verscheuche ich die Rehe doch im selben Maße wie auf dem Trail... zumal ich dort wesentlich schneller fahre als aufm Trail, also erschrecken sie sich eher mehr)
"Das ist illegal hoch drei, eine Schande, wie ihr mit der Natur umgeht, das gehört bestraft... usw."
Nach 5 Minuten hatte ich keine Lust mehr, da sie einen nicht mal zu Wort hat kommen lassen und ihr meine Argumente offenbar total egal waren. Ich habe noch nie eine so unverschämte, ignorante und diskussionsunfähige Person erlebt, hoffen wir dass das unter Wanderern die Ausnahme bleibt...

Nehmt euch vor diesem Weib in Acht, rate ich euch, die ist fuchsteufelswild!!!

Mich würde jetzt nur mal interessieren, ob ihr sowas auf den Trails rund um Ulm schon öfter erlebt habt und wie ihr damit umgegangen seid? Für mich war das mal eine ganz neue Erfahrung, die mich echt traurig und nachdenklich macht...


----------



## Freaky-blue (25. Juni 2014)

Tobi-96 schrieb:


> Nehmt euch vor *diesem* Weib in Acht, rate ich euch, die ist fuchsteufelswild!!!



Du bist noch sehr jung, oder?


----------



## dechfrax (25. Juni 2014)

Da bleibt Dir nur, einen gepflegten Koffer abzustellen und weiterzufahren! 


Kämpfa, kämpfa, khum!


----------



## MPille (25. Juni 2014)

Ja solche Leute gibt es und ich glaube Dir das. 
Ich hätte ihr glaube ich mein knapp zwei Kilo schweres Bordo Fahrradschloss über Schädel gezogen, wenn sie nicht aufgehört hätte. 
Solche kommen mir gerade recht, vor allem, wenn man wirklich nichts verwerfliches getan hat. 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3


----------



## Tobi-96 (25. Juni 2014)

@FreakyBlue: Was meinst du? 
hast du schon mehrere von der Sorte kennen gelernt oder wie? Ich hab die Wanderer hier in der Gegend bisher zum großen Teil als relativ freundlich und tolerant erlebt... aber es gibt wohl auch Ausnahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (25. Juni 2014)

@Tobi-96: mach dir keinen kopp, solche ignoranten und idioten gibt´s leider auf beiden seiten. obwohl diese dame schon ziemlich den vogel abschiesst, aber sprüche wirst du dir beim biken immer ab und zu mal anhören dürfen. das geht bei mir mittlerweile links rein und rechts wieder raus. die sollen sich mal den arnegg-trail angucken, da sieht man mal naturzerstörung vom feinsten. allerdings nicht von bikern.


----------



## Freaky-blue (30. Juni 2014)

medc17 schrieb:


> Wochenende steht schon Alb-Extrem aufm Plan



Und wie war´s?


----------



## dechfrax (30. Juni 2014)

Deutlicher besser als vorhergesagt  Wir haben ein paar Spritzer abgekriegt, wurden aber nie geduscht. Das frühe Aufstehen hat sich echt gelohnt! Zumal das Wetter viele abgeschreckt hat und dadurch das große Gedränge ausblieb.


Kämpfa, kämpfa, khum!


----------



## dechfrax (2. Juli 2014)

Fährt hier eigentlich noch jemand zur Trail Trophy ins Erzgebirge?


Kämpfa, kämpfa, khum!


----------



## Freaky-blue (2. Juli 2014)

Enforce + Anhang

Edit:
Da fällt mir grad ein, stand das nicht auch mal auf Deinem Plan?


medc17 schrieb:


> hat eigentlich noch jemand Bock, sich bei der Trophy selbstgewählte Schmerzen zuzufügen?


----------



## enforce (2. Juli 2014)

ja, kurzentschlossen noch angemeldet.


----------



## Bastlwastl78 (6. Juli 2014)

Hey zusammen,
War heute im Maienwäldle unterwegs und musste mit erschrecken feststellen, dass der trail von der Anhöhe beim Sendemast runter zur Teerstraße (am Waldrand entlang) größtenteils abgebaut ist. Die größeren Sprünge sind komplett verschwunden.
Weiß jemand wer da am Werk war und ob es Ärger gab?

Wo ist denn der Einstieg zu der, momentan zerstörten, Strecke bei Arnegg?


----------



## xlacherx (6. Juli 2014)

Hallo, 
Ich meld mich hier auch mal. Ich bin 24 Jahre und aus Günzburg. Früher war ich auf dem Dirt Zuhause. Nach ein paar Jahren bike pause, bin ich jetzt auf trails umgestiegen. Gibt es jemand der öfters Touren zwischen Günzburg und Ulm fährt? Da ich aus Günzburg bin, könnte ich zu Not ja mit dem Zug nach Ulm kommen ;-) ich würde mich freuen, wenn sich jemand melden würde! 
Mfg Lacher


----------



## Shoxar (6. Juli 2014)

Jo, ich komme aus Leipheim und bin öfter in der Ulmer als auch in der Ichenhausener Region unterwegs. Zug brauchste nicht, die Anfahrt geht perfekt mit dem Rad 

Bin in letzter Zeit auch kaum dazu gekommen, meine Kondition muss auch irgendwo ganz weit unten sein. Die muss ich in 2-3 Monaten wieder in angriff nehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (7. Juli 2014)

Shoxar schrieb:


> Jo, ich komme aus Leipheim und bin öfter in der Ulmer als auch in der Ichenhausener Region unterwegs. Zug brauchste nicht, die Anfahrt geht perfekt mit dem Rad
> 
> Bin in letzter Zeit auch kaum dazu gekommen, meine Kondition muss auch irgendwo ganz weit unten sein. Die muss ich in 2-3 Monaten wieder in angriff nehmen!



Das hört sich ganz cool an  Was bzw wo fährst du dann immer? Gibts richtung Ichenhausen auch Trails? 

mfg


----------



## Shoxar (7. Juli 2014)

Jo, Richtung Kammeltal/Burgau eben.
Aber im Lautertal ist es weitaus schöner


----------



## xlacherx (7. Juli 2014)

Okay. Das ist bei Ulm oder?


----------



## MPille (7. Juli 2014)

Zwischen Leipheim und Ulm bin ich auch öfter unterwegs. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## xlacherx (7. Juli 2014)

könntet ihr zwei mal n anderes Bild nehmen? Da kommt man ja total durcheinander wenn ihr das gleiche habt  

mal was anders zu dem Thema Touren rund um Günzburg/ Ulm gibts da eigentlich schon ne Whatsapp gruppe oder besteht interesse daran?


----------



## Tobi-96 (7. Juli 2014)

Bastlwastl78 schrieb:


> Hey zusammen,
> War heute im Maienwäldle unterwegs und musste mit erschrecken feststellen, dass der trail von der Anhöhe beim Sendemast runter zur Teerstraße (am Waldrand entlang) größtenteils abgebaut ist. Die größeren Sprünge sind komplett verschwunden.
> Weiß jemand wer da am Werk war und ob es Ärger gab?
> 
> Wo ist denn der Einstieg zu der, momentan zerstörten, Strecke bei Arnegg?



Mhm, das ist mir neulich auch aufgefallen... wobei es vor allem die großen Sprünge unten raus betrifft, die mir eh immer 'ne Nummer zu groß waren  (und wirklich vertrauenerweckend sah die Konstruktion auch nicht aus...)
Die kleinen Jumps oben sind noch da, die finde ich persönlich spaßiger zu fahren, ist mit meinem 120er-Fully wohl auch besser so....
Mal abgesehen davon haben die Jungs beim Bau da schon arg gewütet. Die Erde für die größeren Sprunghügel wurde direkt nebendran aus dem Boden gebuddelt, teilweise hat man da riesige Löcher gerissen und den Bäumen die Wurzeln abgegraben. Das ist natürlich Nahrung für wütende Fußgänger und Naturschützer... siehe dazu mein letzter Beitrag, bei dem es genau in diesem Gebiet ordentlich Ärger gab.

Zweite Frage lieber nur per PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shoxar (7. Juli 2014)

xlacherx schrieb:


> könntet ihr zwei mal n anderes Bild nehmen? Da kommt man ja total durcheinander wenn ihr das gleiche habt
> 
> mal was anders zu dem Thema Touren rund um Günzburg/ Ulm gibts da eigentlich schon ne Whatsapp gruppe oder besteht interesse daran?


 
Nein, das Bild ist super und bleibt! 
Hätte ich nichts dagegen, ich suche dringend Mitfahrer, sonst wird das mit der Motivation nichts


----------



## xlacherx (7. Juli 2014)

Shoxar schrieb:


> Nein, das Bild ist super und bleibt!
> Hätte ich nichts dagegen, ich suche dringend Mitfahrer, sonst wird das mit der Motivation nichts



Wo bist du jetzt her? Also wir können gerne mal ne Runde zusammen drehn  Kann auch mal "Feldweg Runde" sein, wobei ich Singletrails echt spaßiger find ;-)

mfg


----------



## Deleted 173968 (13. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen!

Falls wer kurzentschlossen Lust auf eine traillastige Runde hat: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biker-aus-guenzburg-gesucht.646331/page-3#post-12135216

Grüße,
Robert


----------



## xlacherx (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo, ist jemand aus der Ulmer Gegend diese Woche nachmittags mal in den Wälder auf trails unterwegs. Würde auch mal gern in Ulm fahren ;-)


----------



## Shoxar (20. Juli 2014)

Servus 

Gerne, wobei ich nächste Woche Praktikum habe und deshalb (wenn überhaupt) erst am Abend ab ca 6 Uhr kann. Wochenende auf jeden Fall.
Sind ja gestern auch schon zammen gefahren, die Trails im Lautertal sind allesamt gut fahrbar, vielleicht ein paar kleine schwierigere Stellen, aber insgesamt ist die Ausdauer sehr viel mehr gefordert.
Geht dann schon ein bisschen mehr Bergauf als bei Burgau und Umgebung, Lohnt sich aber allemal! 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1666198
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1666197

Insgesamt relativ steinig, wer so blöd ist wie ich und RaceSport Reifen fährt, sollte auf jeden Fall Flickzeug mitnehmen 

Sind (laut GPS) 700hm, dauert 2:30h ab Ulm mit Pausen (wenn man schnell fährt). Ansonsten eher mit 30 min mehr rechnen.


----------



## xlacherx (20. Juli 2014)

okay cool  naja unter der Woche wäre mir ab 14-15Uhr lieber, da ich nachtschicht hab. Da kann ich nicht erst um 18uhr los  Wo kommt man da dann wieder raus? 

mfg


----------



## Jo_shi (20. Juli 2014)

Dann wird es bei den Zeiten aber generell schwer, dass du unter der Woche Mitfahrer findest.


----------



## xlacherx (20. Juli 2014)

Ich muss halt so gegen 21 Uhr in der Arbeit sein. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand, der auch schichtet.


----------



## Shoxar (20. Juli 2014)

Wechselt bei mir Woche für Woche, nächste Woche gerne um diese Uhrzeit. 
Wochenende geht immer!
Man kommt übrigens wieder in Ulm raus. 

(PS, wieso ist hier so wenig los in letzter Zeit?)


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. Juli 2014)

Shoxar schrieb:


> ...
> (PS, wieso ist hier so wenig los in letzter Zeit?)



Weil ja -wie Du weist- in Burgau der Busch brennt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shoxar (23. Juli 2014)

Könnte heute und morgen ab ca 16:45, falls jemand bock auf Lautertal hat ;0


----------



## Shoxar (1. August 2014)

Sonntag jemand Bock?


----------



## Tobi-96 (19. August 2014)

http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/alb_d...ail-im-Blausteiner-Steinbruch;art4299,2754400
Endlich wird auch mal was für uns Biker getan 

PS: In dem Artikel ist auch die Rede von "einer freien Gruppe, die sich über Facebook zu Touren verabredet." Kennt jemand von Euch diese Gruppe oder ist dort Mitglied? Würde mich nämlich auch interessieren, aber über die SuFu von Facebook hab ich nix derartiges gefunden...


----------



## slimane- (19. August 2014)

Tobi-96 schrieb:


> http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/alb_d...ail-im-Blausteiner-Steinbruch;art4299,2754400
> Endlich wird auch mal was für uns Biker getan
> 
> PS: In dem Artikel ist auch die Rede von "einer freien Gruppe, die sich über Facebook zu Touren verabredet." Kennt jemand von Euch diese Gruppe oder ist dort Mitglied? Würde mich nämlich auch interessieren, aber über die SuFu von Facebook hab ich nix derartiges gefunden...



Trailprojekt Blaustein


----------



## Aitschie (22. August 2014)

Auch wenn ich mittlerweile nimmer in Ulm wohnhaft bin, schön zu sehen, dass es vorwärts geht.


----------



## fetzwech (25. August 2014)




----------



## xlacherx (25. August 2014)

'Geil :-O ich glaub, muss doch mal nach ulm kommen


----------



## Shoxar (29. August 2014)

Fährt jemand zur Eurobike? Bin grad noch am überlegen 
Ob Auto oder Zug ist noch offen, sind ja in beiden Fällen Fahrgemeinschaften möglich.

Edit: Nope, ich fahr wohl doch nicht.


----------



## excalibur7706 (4. September 2014)

fetzwech schrieb:


>


 Wann geht es denn los? Wann kann man den neuen Trail befahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fetzwech (4. September 2014)

excalibur7706 schrieb:


> Wann geht es denn los? Wann kann man den neuen Trail befahren?


Ende September ist offizielle Eröffnung


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. September 2014)

fetzwech schrieb:


> Ende September ist offizielle Eröffnung


Ich habe noch 8 druckimprägnierte Balken 8x12x280 cm. Wenn ihr die gebrauchen könnt, einfach bei mir abholen.


----------



## simi82 (5. September 2014)

samstag jemand im blautal unterwegs?


----------



## xlacherx (5. September 2014)

Gibts eigentlich schon Bilder von dem Trail? Bzw wie wird das aussehn? Für jeden befahrbar?


----------



## Donkeyhill (10. September 2014)

Servus zusammen, 
ich bin heute mangels Mitfahrer mal allein am Trail vorbei gefahren, die ersten Meter sind schon fertig. Ich finds Hammer! Sieht nach ultimativem Hometrail aus 

Macht euch selbst ein Bild...


----------



## xlacherx (10. September 2014)

Geil! Wo ist das? Ich will da auch hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donkeyhill (10. September 2014)

Direkt am Blausteiner-Steinbruch-Trail. Ist aber wie gesagt noch nicht fertig, ich nehme mal an da wirds auch noch eine offizielle Eröffnung geben...


----------



## xlacherx (10. September 2014)

Das kenn ich auch nicht xD ich war noch nie in Ulm unterwegs


----------



## fetzwech (11. September 2014)

Der Trail ist aktuell noch im Bau, wenn ihr da fahrt bitte immer in Sichtweite bremsen können! Baggerschaufeln sind härter als Helme  30cm tiefe Regenrinnen sind auch noch offen...

Mitte Oktober wird Eröffnung sein, da wirds noch Mitteilungen (Zeitung, hier,...) geben. Schranken oder Eintritt ist keiner geplant...

Vom ersten Teil sind ca. 70% geschafft. Unten wird noch gebaggert und Details wie Regenrinnen bauen und Kies verteilen steht noch an - hier freuen wir uns immer über helfende Hände. Facebook Gruppe Trailprojekt Blaustein ist erste Adresse für Organisation, [email protected] informiert auch ohne FB (bei Interesse einfach mal schreiben, dann nehme ich euch in den Verteiler auf).

Bis jetzt hat noch keiner gemeckert nach ner Probefahrt, die Regel ist sehr viel Grinsen


----------



## Velo-X (11. September 2014)

Wo ist denn der Einstieg in den Trail und wann und wie kann man behilflich sein?

Komme selbst aus Blaustein.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. Oktober 2014)

fetzwech schrieb:


> Vom ersten Teil sind ca. 70% geschafft. Unten wird noch gebaggert ...
> Bis jetzt hat noch keiner gemeckert nach ner Probefahrt, die Regel ist sehr viel Grinsen


Der Trail wird super. Ich bin gestern den Anfang einmal durchgefahren. Die Tables sind sehr gut geshaped und laden selbst mich dazu ein, endlich das Springen zu lernen. Der Trail ist breit, sodass Fahrfehler nicht sofort im Abseits enden. Die Anliegen lassen wohl eine breites Spektrum an Geschwindigkeiten zu. Das feinere Kalkgestein gibt prima Grip.
Ich kann den Erbauern nur ein ganz großes Kompliment machen. Baut das Ding in Ruhe fertig und eröffnet es lieber im März zur besten Bike Zeit als unbedingt noch dieses Jahr.


----------



## xlacherx (9. Oktober 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Der Trail wird super. Ich bin gestern den Anfang einmal durchgefahren. Die Tables sind sehr gut geshaped und laden selbst mich dazu ein, endlich das Springen zu lernen. Der Trail ist breit, sodass Fahrfehler nicht sofort im Abseits enden. Die Anliegen lassen wohl eine breites Spektrum an Geschwindigkeiten zu. Das feinere Kalkgestein gibt prima Grip.
> Ich kann den Erbauern nur ein ganz großes Kompliment machen. Baut das Ding in Ruhe fertig und eröffnet es lieber im März zur besten Bike Zeit als unbedingt noch dieses Jahr.



Das liest man gern  könnte mir mal einer ein Bild von Google Maps schicken, wo der Trail los geht? Gern auch via PN wenn das hier nicht gepostet werden soll ;-) 

mfg


----------



## Velo-X (9. Oktober 2014)

@xlacherx
Hast eine PN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fetzwech (11. Oktober 2014)

Langsam wird was


----------



## pndrev (13. Oktober 2014)

Yep, wird super. Bin den oberen Teil (bis zu der kleinen Hütte) mehrfach runter. Anlieger machen Spaß, die Tables auch. Das wird glaube ich richtig gut!

Im Bereich der Hütte könnte der zweite Table IMO eine etwas längere (und dann steilere?) Landung vertragen, sogar mit meinem ziemlich  langsamen Speed bin ich da schon etwas weit gekommen.

Kommt auf die Holzkonstruktion noch Hasendraht oder ähnliches?

Ansonsten, weiter so, ich freue mich auf meine nächste Tour dort.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. Oktober 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Im Bereich der Hütte könnte der zweite Table IMO eine etwas längere (und dann steilere?) Landung vertragen, sogar mit meinem ziemlich  langsamen Speed bin ich da schon etwas weit gekommen.


Zur Info: So hat es ausgesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (14. Oktober 2014)

Gibt es da in der Nähe noch mehr? Ich fahr jetzt mal raus. Kenn mich da aber kein Stück aus xD


----------



## xlacherx (14. Oktober 2014)

Jungs ich muss echt sagen: Ihr hab das wirklich im Griff! Ich war heute mal dort! Macht echt laune und ist super zum fahren! Wird der Trail (heutiger Stand) noch länger oder bleibt er so wie er jetzt ist? 

mfg


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. Oktober 2014)

Warum heißt das Ding eigentlich SWU-Trail und nicht DAV-Trail


----------



## fetzwech (15. Oktober 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Warum heißt das Ding eigentlich SWU-Trail und nicht DAV-Trail


Na damit du als hochzufriedener SWU-Trail Biker auch denkst: Ja wenn der Trail soooo gut ist, ist der Strom / die Fernwärme / das DSL von der SWU bestimmt nicht schlechter 
Die SWU ist aktuell Hauptsponsor, der DAV (eigens dafür gegründete GbR beider Ulmer Sektionen) ist Betreiber.


----------



## fetzwech (15. Oktober 2014)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Jungs ich muss echt sagen: Ihr hab das wirklich im Griff! Ich war heute mal dort! Macht echt laune und ist super zum fahren! Wird der Trail (heutiger Stand) noch länger oder bleibt er so wie er jetzt ist?
> 
> mfg


Danke im Namen aller ehrenamtlichen Helfer!
Fertig wird das Projekt nie, Varianten und Pflegeaufwand werden uns alle noch lange beschäftigen  Langfristig ist der Trail bis ganz nach unten durch den Steinbruch auf Höhe Mähringer Strasse geplant. Oben wird es auch noch eine Dh-Variante geben. Aber jetzt erstmal in Ruhe das vorhandene Stück rund machen...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. Oktober 2014)

Fetzwech, seit wann bist du zur Gottesanbeterin mutiert?


----------



## xlacherx (15. Oktober 2014)

War heute n cooler Tag ;-)


----------



## xlacherx (16. Oktober 2014)

ich hab gestern auch mal n bisschen gefilmt ;-)


----------



## Ulmi (26. Oktober 2014)

Bin letzte Woche auch zum ersten Mal die Strecke gefahren und muss schon sagen HAMMERGEIL! Vor allem für Newbies 
sehr gut fahrbar (bin meinen ersten Table gesprungen ;-)). und nicht zu vergleichen mit Böfinger Halde.....Schade das die Line soweit weg ist. Hoffe ich schaffe es diesen Herbst...Winter...noch ein paarmal dorthin zu kommen!
Respekt an alle Arbeiter!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (31. Oktober 2014)

Es wir schon eifrig getestet:


----------



## Shoxar (1. November 2014)

Sieht ja schon mal schick, und vor allem für (fast) jeden fahrbar aus 
Wobei "nur" Sprünge jetzt eh nichts für mich ist


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. November 2014)

Shoxar schrieb:


> Wobei "nur" Sprünge jetzt eh nichts für mich ist


Zwischen den Sprüngen sind die Anlieger. Und tatsächlich ist sie auch für mich bisher fahrbar. Und die Jungs auf der Strecke sind total nett und geben auch Tipps, wenn man sie fragt. Insgesamt ist sie noch nicht fertig. Eine Abfahrtstrecke ist auch geplant. Kaum ist Blaustein von einer Pfahlbausiedlung zur Stadt reüssiert, haut sie (dank DAV!) so ein Ding raus.


----------



## Michael_H (1. November 2014)

Stimmt, der Trail macht echt Spaß und ist super zu fahren. 
Hoffentlich verzeiht sich die Nebelsuppe heute noch mal in Ulm.
So sah es heute morgen um 8:15 Uhr in Blaubeuren aus.


----------



## fr-andi (1. November 2014)

Michael_H schrieb:


> Stimmt, der Trail macht echt Spaß und ist super zu fahren.
> Hoffentlich verzeiht sich die Nebelsuppe heute noch mal in Ulm.
> So sah es heute morgen um 8:15 Uhr in Blaubeuren aus.


..und soo im Vintschgau


----------



## enforce (1. November 2014)

so meinte das der Andi....

war wohl doch zu viel vino rosso de la casa....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (1. November 2014)

Michael_H schrieb:


> Stimmt, der Trail macht echt Spaß und ist super zu fahren.
> Hoffentlich verzeiht sich die Nebelsuppe heute noch mal in Ulm.
> So sah es heute morgen um 8:15 Uhr in Blaubeuren aus.


Wow! Geiles Bild!


----------



## Ulmi (10. November 2014)

erledigt


----------



## junkyjerk (29. Dezember 2014)

morgen, dienstag, 30.12., jahresabschlusstour ins lautertal. treffpunkt 11uhr bhf herrlingen.


----------



## xlacherx (29. Dezember 2014)

Bei - 10 Grad und Schnee? Ihr seit ja hart drauf


----------



## Shoxar (29. Dezember 2014)

Da fällt man weicher!
Ich komm aber glaub auch nicht, mal sehen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. Dezember 2014)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> morgen, dienstag, 30.12., jahresabschlusstour ins lautertal. treffpunkt 11uhr bhf herrlingen.


Ich hoffe, ihr werdet Spaß haben. Um die Zeit war ich heute gerade von meiner morgendlichen Hunderunde zurück. Wo keine Traktorspur war, konnte es schnell unfahrbar werden. Dafür war dann kein Eis unter dem Schnee.


----------



## Michael_H (1. Januar 2015)

Ein frohes neues Jahr. 
Wart ihr Dienstag noch unterwegs? 
Ich bin dann bei den Schneemengen lieber mit Schneeschuhen los gezogen 
Noch ein Bild von Gestern Abend am Ifenblick.


----------



## G.Heim (11. Januar 2015)

Hat hier im Raum Ulm jemand ein YT Capra und lässt mich mal kurz Probesitzen. Keine Ausfahrt. In der Garage kurz draufsitzen würde mir reichen. L oder M.
Gruß
Günther


----------



## UBM (15. Februar 2015)

Servus zusammen,
bin im März eine Woche in Dornstadt und würde gerne mal euren Trail fahren.
Könnte mir bitte mal einer den genauen Einstieg zum SWU-Trail beschreiben? Gern auch via PN wenn das hier nicht gepostet werden soll ;-)

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## xlacherx (15. Februar 2015)

Hast du Facebook? Wenn ja, geb da mal swu trail ein. Da gibt's dann auch ein Bild, wo der trail ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael_H (15. Februar 2015)

Oder dort nachschauen:
http://swu-trail-blaustein.de/anfahrt/


----------



## Man-X (1. März 2015)

Denkt ihr dass in Blaubeuren am Wochenende noch Schnee liegt? Hätte eigentlich Lust zu fahren aber mit Schnee machen die Uphills einfach keinen Spaß.


----------



## Christl12 (1. März 2015)

Hey Leute,

ich bin seit 'nem halben Jahr in Ulm und würde gerne regelmäßig mit lockeren und lustigen Leuten Radl zu fahren. bin 27 w und fahre seit 15 Jahren Mtb..Wenn jemand am kommenden Wochenende fährt, bin ich sehr gerne dabei...

Heute hat es ziemlich lange geregnet auf der Alb und so wie die Wetteraussichten für kommende Woche aussehen (5-8 Grad) könnte nächstes Wochenende ganz gut abgehen mit radeln.
Wie /Wo verabredet ihr euch?

Lg Christl


----------



## Man-X (1. März 2015)

Ich kann an dieser Stelle nicht aus Erfahrung sprechen da ich mich noch nie übers Forum zu fahren verabredet hab.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. März 2015)

Man-X schrieb:


> Denkt ihr dass in Blaubeuren am Wochenende noch Schnee liegt? Hätte eigentlich Lust zu fahren aber mit Schnee machen die Uphills einfach keinen Spaß.


In den Südhängen wird wahrscheinlich kein Schnee liegen. Auf der Albhöhe (Sonderbuch) vielleicht noch. Nordhänge ja, West- und Osthänge je nach Baumbestand mehr oder weniger. Ein wenig kann man sich an der Webcam am Schwimmbad orientieren.


----------



## Man-X (1. März 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> In den Südhängen wird wahrscheinlich kein Schnee liegen. Auf der Albhöhe (Sonderbuch) vielleicht noch. Nordhänge ja, West- und Osthänge je nach Baumbestand mehr oder weniger. Ein wenig kann man sich an der Webcam am Schwimmbad orientieren.


Cool, danke. Ich denke ich wage es einfach mal am Wochenende.


----------



## Man-X (1. März 2015)

geht jemand kommendes Wochenende fahren?


----------



## Michael_H (1. März 2015)

Bin im Moment noch mit einem dem Wetter angepassten Sportgerät unterwegs 

Gestern am Arlberger Winter Klettersteig.


----------



## Man-X (1. März 2015)

Sieht aber auf jeden Fall nach ner Menge Spaß aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enforce (1. März 2015)

naja, ohne Ski oder Bike muss man ja wieder runter laufen.


----------



## Man-X (1. März 2015)

stimmt auch wieder


----------



## Michael_H (1. März 2015)

Bin nicht ganz sicher, ob der Klettersteig mit einem Bike auf dem Rücken Spaß macht 

http://michael.geeklab.de/bilder/Pano/Arlberger_Winter_KST.html


----------



## Stefan1985 (2. März 2015)

Man-X schrieb:


> geht jemand kommendes Wochenende fahren?


Ich würde mich wohl jemanden der sich in der Ulmer Gegend auskennt für ne Runde anschließen


----------



## Man-X (2. März 2015)

Stefan1985 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich wohl jemanden der sich in der Ulmer Gegend auskennt für ne Runde anschließen


Wie stellst du dir die Tour am Wochenende vor? vielleicht haben wir ja ähnliche interessen


----------



## Stefan1985 (3. März 2015)

Würde mich auf ne lockere runde über paar trails einlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Man-X (3. März 2015)

Stefan1985 schrieb:


> Würde mich auf ne lockere runde über paar trails einlassen.


Ich melde mich bei dir sobald ich weis wann genau ich am WE Zeit habe.


----------



## Man-X (7. März 2015)

Stefan1985 schrieb:


> Würde mich auf ne lockere runde über paar trails einlassen.


Tut mir leid dass ich mich erst jetzt melde. Ich würde morgen fahren gehen.

Vielleicht noch ein paar Infos zu mir:
16 Jahre alt, Schüler
Fahre eigentlich alles, egal ob technisch oder einfach nur schnell.

Würde mich freuen wenn ich morgen nicht alleine fahren muss.

Gruß


----------



## gomerline (7. März 2015)

Kann hier jemand einen Radladen empfehlen, der mir Laufräder wieder vernünftig zentriert?


----------



## Ruffy110 (8. März 2015)

Servus, 

bin nächstes Wochenende (14./15.) in Ulm. Macht jemand ne Tour in der Umgebung; vielleicht Sa oder So? Würd auch mal gern den SWU-Trail in Blaustein ausprobieren 

Viele Grüße

Andi


----------



## dechfrax (8. März 2015)

gomerline schrieb:


> Kann hier jemand einen Radladen empfehlen, der mir Laufräder wieder vernünftig zentriert?


Probier mal Bikeline oder den Radladen am Karlsplatz.


Kämpfa, kämpfa, khum!


----------



## Chris_360 (9. März 2015)

Bikeline kann ich nur bedingt empfehlen. Kommt auf deine laufräder an. Wenn du welche von Mavic hast, dann lieber nicht.


----------



## enforce (9. März 2015)

bei Mavic Laufrädern liegt das aber nicht am Fachmann sondern an den Laufrädern. Ich brauche bei denen meist doppelt, wenn nicht gar 3x so langen, wie bei Standardrädern.


----------



## gomerline (9. März 2015)

Ist eine Mavic-Felge...


----------



## enforce (9. März 2015)

aber eine Standardnabe und kein Systemlaufradsatz als Crossmax / co? dann trifft das o.g. Argument nicht zu.


----------



## gomerline (10. März 2015)

Ok, dann nicht. Ist mit nukeproof nabe aufgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gomerline (11. März 2015)

Also der Radladen am Karlsplatz kümmert sich um nicht bei ihm gekaufte Produkte nur "wenn er Zeit hat". "Diesen Sommer" also nichtmehr  Auch nicht schlecht....


----------



## Velo-X (11. März 2015)

Reyhle in Dornstadt ist empfehlenswert - kümmert sich auch um nicht bei ihm gekaufte Ware sehr gern und zu fairen Preisen.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## pndrev (12. März 2015)

Reyhle ist gut. Leiht Bikes auch für echte Trailtouren aus zum Testen. Macht Kleinigkeiten auch gerne schnell zwischendurch.

Bikeline in Ulm hatte ich allerdings nur schlechte Erfahrungen - Termin vereinbart, telefonisch bestätigt (da wollten sie allerdings schon keine Infos mehr was gemacht werden muss "Interessiert mich jetzt nicht, hatten wir ja beim ersten Telefonat geklärt, Aufschreiben für Mechaniker bringt auch nichts"), vor Ort dann "Ja, das dauert, das hätten wir eher machen müssen" (Schaltung neuer Bowdenzug und einstellen...). "Reverb fassen wir nicht an, die sind nicht so verbreitet". Und das beste - laut Webseite damals noch Fahrwerksspezialist mit individuellem Setup. Telefonisch genau das geklärt, da ich nur eine Woche Urlaub hatte. Vor Ort "Ja, das schicken eh wir ein, dauert jetzt dann drei Wochen". Finger weg.


----------



## marco1977 (12. März 2015)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Reyhle in Dornstadt ist empfehlenswert - kümmert sich auch um nicht bei ihm gekaufte Ware sehr gern und zu fairen Preisen.
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



Für mich "der" Laden, in Sachen Service und faire Preise!


----------



## Sloop (23. März 2015)

Hi,
bin neu hier in Ulm und kenn mich noch nicht wirklich aus. Gibts hier Gruppen, wo man sich anschließen könnt so für ne Feierabendrunde oder auch am WE?


----------



## Schwimmer (24. März 2015)

gomerline schrieb:


> Kann hier jemand einen Radladen empfehlen, der mir Laufräder wieder vernünftig zentriert?




Den Andy in der Wegengasse kann ich sehr empfehlen:
http://andys-sportbikes.de/

... auch für andere Schrauberangelegenheiten


----------



## Tobi-96 (25. März 2015)

Sloop schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin neu hier in Ulm und kenn mich noch nicht wirklich aus. Gibts hier Gruppen, wo man sich anschließen könnt so für ne Feierabendrunde oder auch am WE?



Hey,

also eine feste Gruppe, die sich regelmäßig zu gemeinsamen Touren trifft, ist mir hier in Ulm nicht bekannt (leider). Wenn du Mitfahrer für Touren suchst, dann schau doch einfach ab und zu hier im Thread vorbei, oder starte selber mal einen Aufruf, vielleicht finden sich ja ein paar nette Mitfahrer 
Leider ist der Thread hier in den letzten Monaten ziemlich eingeschlafen, was das Verabreden für gemeinsame Touren angeht, aber vielleicht gehts im Sommer ja wieder aufwärts ;-) Und falls du jemand suchst, der dir ein paar Trails um Ulm herum zeigt, dann kannst dich gerne bei mir melden (per PN)

LG Tobi


----------



## fetzwech (26. März 2015)

www.mtb-ulm.de ist eine Möglichkeit für aktuell noch unregelmässige Touren im Ulmer Ländle...


----------



## gomerline (26. März 2015)

Danke für die ganzen Tips!
War jetzt in Dornstadt beim Reyhle. Hatten sofort Zeit und hat nur ein Tag gedauert und die Räder laufen wieder rund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slimane- (26. März 2015)

@gomerline Darf ich fragen wie viel Du bezahlt hast? Gerne per PN...

Mein LRS sollte auch mal wieder zentriert werden.


----------



## gomerline (26. März 2015)

20€ genau, vorne war nicht viel, hinten war ein etwas kräftigerer Schlag und eine lockere Speiche. Preislich also vollkommen in Ordnung.


----------



## Freaky-blue (26. März 2015)

@gomerline 

Hast Du die nackten Laufräder ohne Reifen gebracht, oder das komplette Bike?


----------



## gomerline (26. März 2015)

Waren komplett nackt.


----------



## dechfrax (28. März 2015)

Drehe heute 13:30 eine Runde nach BB, Start Herrlingen Bhf


Kämpfa, kämpfa, khum!


----------



## Michael_H (28. März 2015)

medc17 schrieb:


> Drehe heute 13:30 eine Runde nach BB, Start Herrlingen Bhf



Sorry, da war ich schon unterwegs für die Aktion "Wir machen den Trail frei"  

Ansonsten, wenn noch jemand Biketouren sucht, da gibt es 3 DAV Sektionen in Ulm, die auch MTB Touren anbieten:
http://dav-neu-ulm.alppro.de/
http://dav-ulm.alppro.de/
http://dav-ssvulm1846.alppro.de/

Am besten oben bei Tourenarat MTB auswählen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sloop (30. März 2015)

Hi zusammen. Mir wurde heute in Ulm mein Fahrrad geklaut. Falls ihr es seht oder Erfahrung damit habt  bin ich über jeden tipp echt dankbar.
Das Bike ist das folgende, hat jedoch eine Schwarze Rockshox Federgabel
http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/all-mountain/slide-275/slide-275-90-xm/


----------



## Bindsteinracer (31. März 2015)

Haste orginal Bilder von deinem Bike!?


----------



## Sloop (31. März 2015)

Bei dem Fahrrad handelt es sich um ein Radon Slide 27,5 9.0XM in der Farbe Grün-orange
Bei meinem Fahrrad habe ich jedoch die Fox Federgabel durch eine Rockshox Pike RCT3 dual air ersetz.
Die Pedale sind Spank Spike Pedale in Grün mit eingeklebten Gewindestiften statt der sonst verwendeten
Zylinderkopfschrauben.
Zudem habe ich den Vorbau durch den Nukeproof warhead ersetz.
An der Gabel ist zudem der Azonic Splatter Fender black/neon green Mod. 2015 verbaut.
Besonders auffällig am Rahmen sind an den orangenen Streifen Kratzer im Oberrohr.

Die Reifen wurden zudem durch Magic Marry reifen ersetzt und die vordere Steckachse durch eine Syntace X12 Steckachse mit Innensechskant ersetzt.
Die 

 Bilder sind die einzigen gescheiten die ich habe. Leider


----------



## Velo-X (31. März 2015)

Sloop schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 373964 Anhang anzeigen 373965 Bei dem Fahrrad handelt es sich um ein Radon Slide 27,5 9.0XM in der Farbe Grün-orange
> Bei meinem Fahrrad habe ich jedoch die Fox Federgabel durch eine Rockshox Pike RCT3 dual air ersetz.
> Die Pedale sind Spank Spike Pedale in Grün mit eingeklebten Gewindestiften statt der sonst verwendeten
> Zylinderkopfschrauben.
> ...


Ich halte auf jeden Fall die Augen offen - ist ja eigentlich sehr auffällig und nicht zu übersehen.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## dechfrax (19. April 2015)

Werde heute gegen 14:15 vom Herrlinger Bhf auf eine Runde nach Bb starten


Kämpfa, kämpfa, khum!


----------



## .JJ (3. Mai 2015)

Für alle die nich in FB sind, hier nen kleine s Video vom swu-trail in Blaustein


----------



## Bindsteinracer (7. Mai 2015)

Macht Laune muss da au mal hin die Tage


----------



## fetzwech (11. Mai 2015)

Seit dem WE ist das Ding auch 300 m länger


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. Mai 2015)

Der hintere Teil ist besonders flowig geworden. Und die Tables werden immer eindrucksvoller.
Der Trail ist prima. Macht richtig Spaß. Und zum Schluss kommt noch eine Batterie von Drops?
Der Anfang vom Downhill-Trail ist auch vielversprechend. Macht weiter so Jungs!


----------



## xlacherx (16. Mai 2015)

Ich war heute auch mal wieder dran. Ist wirklich mega geworden der trail! 
Die vorletzte table finde ich am besten ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fetzwech (18. Mai 2015)

Update beim SWU-Trail


----------



## pndrev (18. Mai 2015)

Sauber! Hoffentlich komme ich auch demnächst wieder in die Gegend!


----------



## xlacherx (18. Mai 2015)

Wird heute gleich mal getestet


----------



## junkyjerk (24. Mai 2015)

fetzwech schrieb:


> Update beim SWU-Trail



finde den wallride zu steil, da der trail ja für anfänger tauglich sein soll, würd ich euch bitten, den wallride ein wenig flacher zu stellen.


----------



## xlacherx (24. Mai 2015)

Das einzige was man nicht machen sollte, ist dabei bremsen

Habs aus Dummheit aber trotzdem gemacht xD


----------



## Man-X (29. Mai 2015)

Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit von den Bauterminen zu erfahren als über Facebook? Ich würde gerne helfen.

Hat jemand Lust morgen eine Tour nach/in Blaubeuren zu machen?


----------



## ale2812 (29. Mai 2015)

hier stand müll


----------



## Shoxar (2. Juni 2015)

Heut Nachmittag/Abend jemand Bock aufs Lautertal?

Edit:
Alternativ morgen, müsste bis ca 1e arbeiten, also am besten gleich danach


----------



## Man-X (3. Juni 2015)

leider keine Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-70524 (3. Juni 2015)

Ich möchte am Sonntag nach Neuhausen ob Eck zum Hobbyrennen.
Möchte da noch jemand hin? Ich würde selber fahren oder mitfahren - ist mir egal. 

(Bin neu in der Stadt - gibt's eine bessere Stelle als hier zu suchen?)


----------



## Shoxar (3. Juni 2015)

Sorry, kann ich dir nicht viel zu sagen.

Morgen jemand Bock auf Lautertal? Uhrzeit eigentlich egal.


----------



## Man-X (5. Juni 2015)

hat jemand lust am Sonntag ne keile Tour zu fahren?


----------



## Shoxar (9. Juni 2015)

Wäre ich grundsätzlich dabeigewesen, aber mein Handy wollte mich den ganzen Tag über davon überzeugen, dass es gleich regnen soll 

Donnerstag/Freitag jemand Bock?


----------



## M-70524 (9. Juni 2015)

Ich habe etwas von einem inoffiziellem Treffpunkt zum Mountainbiken gehört - Mittwochs 17 Uhr unter der Brücke an der Kreuzung Kuhbergring Blaubeurer Straße. Ich werde morgen mal vorbei schauen und freue mich über Mitfahrer.


----------



## rmvertex (12. Juni 2015)

Bin da auch noch nie mitgefahren aber so inoffiziell ist der Mittwochtreff gar nicht.
Wird vom DAV Ulm geleitet: http://www.dav-ulm.de/fileadmin/public_docs/Dokumente/DAVUlm_Sommerprogramm_2015_web.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-70524 (2. Juli 2015)

Am 12.07.15 fahre ich zum Ostalbcup in Abtsgmünd, ebenfalls ein Hobby XC Rennen.
Ich habe noch Platz für einen Mountainbiker und ein Fahrrad im Auto frei.


----------



## ale2812 (2. Juli 2015)

fährt irgendjemand am samstag zum dh wc?


----------



## toddel1 (13. Juli 2015)

Hi Leutz!
Dieses Frühjahr war´s leider nix und letztes Jahr wegen Verletzung ausgefallen.
Ich werf' mal einen Klassiker ins Rennen: *ToddelTrailDays* (2015). Hab mir die Watzmannregion für Ende Oktober(!!!) vorgestellt, 3-4 volle Tage. Ggf. mit Bikepark Bad Leogang .
Gibt´s Interessenten und Terminvorschläge?
Ich würde mich wieder um Unterkunft/Tracks/u.a. kümmern. Wer´s kennt, weiss was geboten ist.
Mindestanforderung: Aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen/Ansprüche sollte S3 (Versetzen/Drop´s/Tragen) kein Fremdwort sein. Wir sind gern experimentell unterwegs, egal ob Trailwahl/Geländeanforderung, tragen aber auch unterschiedlichen Leistungsniveaus Rechnung - wir werden alle nicht jünger ;-)
Ich warte auf Eure PN´s !!!
CU!
Toddel
the toddel


----------



## niTTro (8. August 2015)

Hey Jungs und Mädels, habt ihr einen Empfehlung für eine Werkstatt in Vöhringen oder in der näheren Umgebung?


----------



## Velo-X (8. August 2015)

niTTro schrieb:


> Hey Jungs und Mädels, habt ihr einen Empfehlung für eine Werkstatt in Vöhringen oder in der näheren Umgebung?


Radsport Reyhle
Lichtensteinstraße 2, 89160 Dornstadt



Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## niTTro (10. August 2015)

Danke, den Reyhle kenne ich, allerdings ist Dornstadt zu weit weg


----------



## subu88 (13. August 2015)

hallo zusammen,

ich bin mtb anfänger (w, 27) habe letztes Jahr 1 Tageskurs in Fahrtechnik abgelegt. Würde jemand suchen, der mit mir n paar std in der woche fährt und mir noch alles zeigt, bzw. ich fühl mich einfach sicherer wenn jemand mit fährt vielleicht findet sich ja eine Gruppe aus Blaubeuren hier?:-D

Wär total super !!!

Bis hoffentlich bald


----------



## Michael_H (13. August 2015)

Hi, 
es gibt in Ulm zum Beispiel das Feierabend Biken sowohl vom DAV Ulm, als auch von DAV Neu-Ulm (das leite ich). 
Wir treffen uns einmal die Woche Abends zum biken. Da könntest du mitfahren. 
Gruß 
Michael


----------



## subu88 (13. August 2015)

Hallo Michael,

Wie ist denn der Schwierigkeitsgrad ?


----------



## Freaky-blue (13. August 2015)

Michael_H schrieb:


> Hi,
> es gibt in Ulm zum Beispiel das Feierabend Biken [...] von DAV Neu-Ulm.





subu88 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der Schwierigkeitsgrad ?





Michael_H schrieb:


> das leite ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subu88 (13. August 2015)

Ok also können blutige Anfänger auch mal mit fahren ?  Wo findet man die Uhrzeiten wenn man fährt ?


----------



## M-70524 (13. August 2015)

Bin zwar kein Anfänger, aber Ort und Zeit des Feierabend Bikens würde mich auch schwerstens interessieren.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Michael_H (13. August 2015)

Bei uns ist die Anmeldung leider nicht mehr online, da wir schon seit Mai fahren. 
Bei Interesse einfach direkt bei mir melden. 
Ulm fährt mittwochs um 18 Uhr und NU Donnerstags.


----------



## ChriTheoBer (30. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin seit Anfang August unter der Woche aus beruflichen Gründen auf der Alb tätig und wollte einmal nachhören, ob sich hier im Forum ein paar nette Leute tummeln, die eine gelegentliche Feierabende-Runde im Raum Laichingen drehen, an der ich teilnehmen dürfte.
Kurz zu meiner Person: Ich heiße Christoph, bin 32 Jahre alt, fahre ein Enduro, fahrtechnisch kein blutiger Anfänger, aber konditionell 
Bin für die lockere Runde über Land oder auch gerne einen anspruchsvollen Trail zu haben.
Betonung liegt auf der Feierabend-Runde, da ich meistens nicht vor 19:00 Uhr zuhause bin.

Über eine Rückmeldung würde ich mich echt freuen!

PS: Sofern es hier einen regionaleren Thread für den Raum Laichingen geben sollte wäre ich für einen Hinweis ebenfalls dankbar. 

Beste Grüße

Christoph


----------



## Donmikele (21. September 2015)

ChriTheoBer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin seit Anfang August unter der Woche aus beruflichen Gründen auf der Alb tätig und wollte einmal nachhören, ob sich hier im Forum ein paar nette Leute tummeln, die eine gelegentliche Feierabende-Runde im Raum Laichingen drehen, an der ich teilnehmen dürfte.
> Kurz zu meiner Person: Ich heiße Christoph, bin 32 Jahre alt, fahre ein Enduro, fahrtechnisch kein blutiger Anfänger, aber konditionell
> ...


Hallo Christoph,

Der *bike*center-alb veranstaltet Montag abends 18:00 Uhr eine MTB Ausfahrt. Ich habe es noch nie geschafft mit zu fahren, frag doch einfach dort mal nach.
Viel Spass 

Gruß Michael


----------



## kurt1 (30. September 2015)

Michael_H schrieb:


> Bei uns ist die Anmeldung leider nicht mehr online, da wir schon seit Mai fahren.
> Bei Interesse einfach direkt bei mir melden.
> Ulm fährt mittwochs um 18 Uhr und NU Donnerstags.


Hi Michael,
fährt die Mi Gruppe noch? Wenn ja wo trifft ihr euch?
VG
Kurt


----------



## Michael_H (30. September 2015)

Hi, 
inzwischen fahren wir nicht mehr, es wird zu früh dunkel. 
Gruß 
Michael


----------



## kurt1 (30. September 2015)

Fährt ihr noch am Wochenende?
VG Kurt


----------



## Michael_H (1. Oktober 2015)

Ich fahre im Moment nicht am Wochenende in Ulm, bin noch 2 mal im Vinschgau und ein mal im Karwendel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fetzwech (1. Oktober 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/events/913078052081442/

Der SWU-Trail lädt ein zum Public Viewing der Redbull Rampage am 17.10. in der Einsteinboulderhalle Ulm. Eintritt frei, Martin Rivoir kommt auch.


----------



## toddel1 (19. Oktober 2015)

Last Call für die *TODDEL TRAIL DAYS 2015* (Saalbach-Hinterglemm).
Wir fahren von 23.-26.10.2015 in Saalbach und Umgebung. Anspruch und Konditionen wie bisher - Bikebergsteigen sollte kein Fremdwort sein. Wie immer haben wir die Tagesoptionen eines regionalen Bikeparks/Downhillstrecken, da die Lifte in der Region bis 26.10.2015 offen sind.
Kurzfristige Meldungen sollten bis Mittwoch Abend eingegangen sein.
Grüssle!
Toddel
the toddel


----------



## junkyjerk (5. Dezember 2015)

am 13.01. findet beim sportfreund shop in der neuen str. 26-28 ein lupine nightride statt. 

vielleicht sieht man sich ja dort.

anmeldungen unter [email protected].

auf der lupine homepage ist die veranstaltung auf der startseite zu finden.


----------



## randle (15. Dezember 2015)

Die beiden Ulmer DAV Sektionen präsentieren am 6.1.2016 um 18:00 Uhr im Edwin Scharff Haus in Neu-Ulm den sehr empfehlenswerten Multimediavortrag von Harald Philipp (http://www.summitride.com/vortrag/). Karten unter http://www.expedition-erde.de/veranstaltungen/flow_bike/. DAV Mitglieder können direkt auf der Homepage den ermäßigten Preis auswählen.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (16. Dezember 2015)

Toll der letzte Vortrag wurde abgesagt.Geld bekam ich keins zurück....Soviel dazu!!!


----------



## Michael_H (16. Dezember 2015)

Hmm, ich habe mein Geld zurück bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (16. Dezember 2015)

Na Toll wo hast du denn deine Karte gekauft bzw zurückgegeben!?
Hätte zwar Lust auf den Vortrag,aber nochmals"umsonst"zahlen will ich au net...


----------



## Michael_H (16. Dezember 2015)

Habe die damals im Online Shop direkt gekauft. Sie haben mich dann per Mail angeschrieben und nach meiner Bankverbindung gefragt und das Geld zurück überweisen.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (16. Dezember 2015)

Ok hab se mir damals im Presseshop bei unserer Zeitung gekauft.Die meinten nur wortwörtlich Veranstaltung vorbei gibts kein Geld zurück.Das ich wohl zu Recht sauer war ist gut verständlich oder!?


----------



## randle (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe damals die Karten problemlos in Karten für Biberach umgetauscht bekommen. Dieses Mal haben wir ja die Kooperation zwischen DAV und dem Veranstalter (ExpeditionErde) und das daher auch mehr bworben. Ich denke schon, dass die Veranstaltung sehr viel besser besucht wird und nicht wieder ausfallen muss. Mach einfach noch ein bißchen Werbung und schick dem Veranstalter nochmal eine email, vielleicht bekommst Du ja eine Karte, auch wenn es schon eine Weile her ist. Die Kontaktdaten findest du im Impressum der Website.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (16. Dezember 2015)

Na ein Jahr später brauch ich da au nimmer ankommen
Hab da au Nachtdienst laut meinem Dienstplan.Von daher ises wurscht


----------



## BearGrylls (4. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen 
Ich bin am überlegen ob ich ab Februar/März auf dem SWU-Trail in Blaustein Fahrtechnik-Kurse für Anfänger und leicht Fortgeschrittene anbieten will.
Ich bin einer der drei Bauleiter und Organisatoren des Trails und würde das ganze gegen eine unverbindliche Spende anbieten um meine Studentenkasse etwas aufzubessern. 

Hätte jemand Lust oder könnte sich das mal prinzipiell vorstellen?
Lasst es mich wissen! 

Hier noch ne kleine Gopro Fahrt von mir auf dem Trail:


----------



## Bindsteinracer (4. Januar 2016)

Gute Idee
Biete ab sofort Fatbike Kurse an den Falkenstein Trails an.Um meine Familienkasse aufzubessern 
Aber mal im Ernst wie definierst du leicht Fortgeschritten!?Wäre nicht für mich,denk da bin ich schon drüber.(denk ich mal)aber für nen Bekannten von mir wäre es ggf Interessant!!!!
Feb/März net a bissle früh meine wegen der Wetterlage!?


----------



## BearGrylls (5. Januar 2016)

Danke für dein Feedback!
Leicht Fortgeschrittene wären für mich jetzt z.b. Leute die schon länger Mountainbike fahren aber gerne noch das Springen lernen würden oder ihre Kurvenfahrtechnik verbessern möchten! Also das leicht fortgeschritten ist jetzt gerade auf den SWU-Trail bezogen  Ich will keinen gestandenen CC/AM fahrer als nur leicht fortgeschritten bezeichnen 
Klar das wäre dann je nach Wetterlage. Aber vielleicht sind die Bedingungen dann ja schon wieder ganz ordentlich


----------



## toddel1 (26. Januar 2016)

*TODDEL TRAIL DAYS 2016* (26.- 29.Mai 2016, Hochmontafon).
Hey Kumplinen und Kumpels!

Ich war letztes WOE im Montafon zum Brettl-weissPolieren und habe die ersten Infos für die TTD2016:
- Termin: 26.- 29.Mai 2016
- Location: Gargellen/Gaschurn 
- Anspruch: wie sonst auch; mind. S2 und Biketragen/Schneeballschlacht sollten keine Fremdworte sein
- Unterbringung: da haben alle Gastwirte zu!!! aber ‘Hubi‘, Wirt von der Kessl-Alm hat in Gargellen zwei Appartements und würde die für uns extra aufmachen, er hat aber nur für max. 14 Pers. Platz -> darum …
- … umgehend bei mir per PN anmelden !!!

Grüssle! Toddel
the toddel


----------



## fetzwech (26. Februar 2016)

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1969089?in=potdPool

Wer hat ein Schternle übrig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dimitu (26. Februar 2016)

...ich,
Fünfeck oder Sechseck


----------



## junkyjerk (26. Februar 2016)

falls jemand am wochenende 19./20.03.2016 noch nichts vorhat.....


----------



## juli2806 (1. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ein Freund und ich wollen in Ulm ein Cross Country MTB Team auf die Beine stellen. Wir würden mit Daniel Unger (Sportfreund Ulm) einen Unterstützer für unser Team gewinnen wenn wir mindesten 8 oder mehr Biker zusammen bekommen. 
Das Sponsoring würde Trikots und eine Startgebührbeteiligung für Rennen bedeuten. Wer also Lust hat mitzumachen, soll sich bitte hier im Forum mit uns in Verbindung setzen.
Für die Vorbereitung auf Rennen würden wir auch versuchen einen regelmäßigen Termin für gemeinsame Trainingsfahrten zu organisieren.
Das Ganze natürlich im Ulmer Raum und der näheren Umgebung.
Freuen uns auf regen Zulauf........


----------



## pug304 (1. März 2016)

XC, Marathon, Enduro? Welche Ambitionen habt ihr? Lizenz/ohne Lizenz? Versicherung (für Rennen interessant  ) Altersklasse?


----------



## juli2806 (1. März 2016)

Das Team soll ein XC und Marathon Team werden. Altersklasse ist egal ich und mein Kumpel sind 16 aber wir haben auch schon erwachsene gefragt. Mit der Versicherung weis ich noch nicht aber wir setzen uns bald mit dem Sportfreund Chef Zusammen und können ihn das dann fragen.


----------



## juli2806 (2. März 2016)

pug304 hattest du Interesse bei dem Team mitzumachen? Wenn ja wir haben eine whats app Gruppe in die wir dich rein machen könnten.


----------



## pug304 (2. März 2016)

ich fahre gerade fürs IBC DIMB Racing Team, vor allem Marathons. Ob ich das ändere weiss ich noch nicht. Und wenn ich es ändere werde ich vermutlich schauen, dass es im neuen Team auch eine Rennradgruppe gibt, zumal ich spezill im Training auf dem Renner hohe Umfänge fahre und das allein öde ist. fahre ich dieses Jahr mehr Rennrad-Rennen als MTB-Rennen. Hier spekuliere ich immer noch, dass der TSV Weissenhorn endlich seine Radsportabteilung gründet - zumal in der Gegend wohne. Ist aber noch alles offen.

XC könnt hier ihr im Umkreis vergessen, wenn ihr Rennen fahren wollt. Da gibt es max. ALbstadt, und da ist das Niveau ziemlich hoch (kein Hobby, C Lizenz minimum), die Rennen in der Nähe (Albtrauf, Marchtal, Veringendorf, Albstadt kurz (parallel zum XC) und Albstadt lang, Engel Cup sind alles Marathon.

Welchen Level wollt ihr den anschlagen?

ALs ich fahre ca. 10k +-2k im Jahr, das sind ca. 400-500h/Jahr. das reicht typischerweise ins erste Viertel im Ziel.


----------



## pug304 (2. März 2016)

ach so ja: wie stellt ihr Euch das Training vor? habt Ihr einen Trainer? Oder wird Training vollkommen überbewertet?


----------



## juli2806 (2. März 2016)

Trainer hätten wir keinen und wir müssen erst noch alles im Laufe der Woche abklären. Nächste Woche wollen wir dann mit dem Sportfreund Chef alles bereden und dann weiterverfolgen. Da der Inhaber thriatlon Weltmeister (mitteldistanz) und Olympionike war könnte er uns vielleicht trainieren aber dass Projekt ist noch jung und wir müssen ihn dann nächste Woche fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (2. März 2016)

pug304 schrieb:


> ich fahre gerade fürs IBC DIMB Racing Team....


Was ja auch durchaus Sinn macht (Stichwort: Versicherungen)!


----------



## pug304 (2. März 2016)

juli2806 schrieb:


> Trainer hätten wir keinen und wir müssen erst noch alles im Laufe der Woche abklären. Nächste Woche wollen wir dann mit dem Sportfreund Chef alles bereden und dann weiterverfolgen. Da der Inhaber thriatlon Weltmeister (mitteldistanz) und Olympionike war könnte er uns vielleicht trainieren aber dass Projekt ist noch jung und wir müssen ihn dann nächste Woche fragen.



ja, der Daniel Unger kennt sich da bestimmt aus. Ob er aber auch die Zeit aufbringt ist was anderes  Wenn da von den 8 gesuchtrne nur 2 oder 3 ambitioniert fahren wollen kommt da schon was an Zeit zusammen. Vom Techniktraining im Gelände -sofern notwendig- ganz abgesehen.


----------



## pug304 (2. März 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Was ja auch durchaus Sinn macht (Stichwort: Versicherungen)!



leider noch der einzige Grund, der mich im IDRT hält. Schade zwar, ist aber so. Die jungen Leistungsträger wandern leider alle ab weil sie bei anderen "Vereinen" oder lokalen Clubs auch entsprechende Förderung bekommen. Die Augsburger Gruppe ist leider ziemlich zerbröselt (Stammtisch trifft sich aber noch alle zwei Monate - inkl. mir natürlich) und zu Euch an den Ammersee ist es mir schlicht zu weit. Allgemein ging bis vor 5-6 Jahren deutlich mehr, leider. Und um dem Argument gleich zuvor zu kommen: nein, ich habe wenig Zeit um mich zu engagieren. Alleine Fahrtzeiten würden das schon sprengen. Über andere Gründe möchte ich nicht öffentlich reden.


----------



## juli2806 (2. März 2016)

In erster Linie soll es ein Team werden mit regelmäßigen Ausfahrten und das Team soll vom Sportfreund sein, wie das thriatlonteam vom Sportfreund. Der Verein wird ja auch nicht eingetragen also auch keine Versicherung.


----------



## pug304 (2. März 2016)

ja dann brauchts auch nicht unbedingt ein Trainer. Eine Versicherung ist kein Muss, ich würde aber auf jeden Fall klären, ob Eure Haftpflicht (aufgrund eures Alters also vermutlich die Eurer Eltern) Schäden die in Rennen (und Training!) verursacht werden abgedeckt. Da geht es jetzt nicht primär um Schäden an Rädern Dritter sondern vielmehr um das Thema, dass Du jemanden im Rennen abschiesst, der doof stürzt und danach im Rollstuhl sitzt. Und wenn die Haftpflicht das nicht übernimmt kommt die Krankenkasse des Opfers ganz schnell zum Unfallverursacher. Und so was kann Dich ruinieren. Eine Versicherung ist also unbedingt anzuraten.


----------



## fetzwech (4. März 2016)

Save the date: 23./24. April SWU Trail Care Day inklusive Sperrung. Details folgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dechfrax (28. März 2016)

Falls noch jemand mitwill: ich starte 14:00 am Bhf Herrlingen nach Blaubeuren


----------



## fr-andi (28. März 2016)

medc17 schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand mitwill: ich starte 14:00 am Bhf Herrlingen nach Blaubeuren


Sind doch alle hier in Finale


----------



## dechfrax (28. März 2016)

Danke, genau das wollte ich gerne lesen   

Kämpfa, kämpfa, khum!


----------



## BearGrylls (30. März 2016)

Fahrtechnikkurse auf dem SWU Trail Blaustein! Für Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene.
Zu mir: Ich habe 7 Jahre MTB-Erfahrung, bin Trailbuilder und Mit-Initiator des SWU-Trail Blaustein.
Ich helfe Dir dabei sicherer, schneller und mit noch mehr Spaß zu fahren! Ohne verbindliche Kosten, auf Spendenbasis durch die Teilnehmer. Erster Termin: 10.04. um 10Uhr, Treffpunkt unterer Parkplatz.
Anmeldung und Infos unter [email protected]
Ich freu mich auf Euch! __


----------



## Bowl (30. März 2016)

Mal was anderes... ist jemand von euch dieses Jahr bei der trailtrophy breitenbrunn dabei? Ich hab mich da mal angemeldet. Vielleicht kann man sich dann etwas austauschen und fachsimpeln...


----------



## enforce (31. März 2016)

Ich bin gemeldet....


----------



## Freaky-blue (31. März 2016)

Mit Team?


----------



## Bowl (31. März 2016)

Hallo, wo kommt ihr her? Ich komme aus Reutlingen. Bin ohne Team unterwegs... Ich könnte auch jemand mitnehmen.


----------



## Freaky-blue (31. März 2016)

Bowl schrieb:


> wo kommt ihr her? Ich komme aus Reutlingen. Ich könnte auch jemand mitnehmen.



Nach Reutlingen!?


----------



## Beorn (31. März 2016)

Alle Interessierten möchte ich zu einer kleinen Vergnügungsfahrt für einen guten Zweck einladen!
Die Details sind im Flyer, der als PDF dran hängt. Bei weiteren Fragen einfach fragen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enforce (1. April 2016)

ja, mit Team. Dieses steht aber noch nicht 100%. Wollte aber schon gern unsere Podiumsplatzierung wiederholen...
Wie der Threadtitel es erahnen lässt, kommen wir aus Ulm


----------



## Freaky-blue (1. April 2016)

enforce schrieb:


> Wollte aber schon gern unsere Podiumsplatzierung wiederholen...



Hatte ich mir fast schon gedacht


----------



## junkyjerk (1. April 2016)

BearGrylls schrieb:


> Fahrtechnikkurse auf dem SWU Trail Blaustein! Für Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene.
> Zu mir: Ich habe 7 Jahre MTB-Erfahrung, bin Trailbuilder und Mit-Initiator des SWU-Trail Blaustein.
> Ich helfe Dir dabei sicherer, schneller und mit noch mehr Spaß zu fahren! Ohne verbindliche Kosten, auf Spendenbasis durch die Teilnehmer. Erster Termin: 10.04. um 10Uhr, Treffpunkt unterer Parkplatz.
> Anmeldung und Infos unter [email protected]
> Ich freu mich auf Euch! __



Junge, du bewegst dich ohne entsprechende Ausbildung auf sehr dünnem Eis, rechtlich gesehen. Mach lieber mal ne DIMB-Ausbildung für den Fall der Fälle.

Grüsse eines frisch gebackenen DIMB-Trailscouts.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. April 2016)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ...
> Grüsse eines frisch gebackenen DIMB-Trailscouts.


Jup, das mit der Haftung und rechtlich dünnem Eis wird einem auf der Ausbildung so verklickert...das richtige Leben ist aber nicht so.


----------



## enforce (2. April 2016)

Neben 


junkyjerk schrieb:


> Junge, du bewegst dich ohne entsprechende Ausbildung auf sehr dünnem Eis, rechtlich gesehen. Mach lieber mal ne DIMB-Ausbildung für den Fall der Fälle.
> 
> Grüsse eines frisch gebackenen DIMB-Trailscouts.




Neben der Haftung bei Unfällen und Schäden kommt noch das Kaufmännische: 
- Wenn du Teilnehmergebühren verlangen wills, musst du vorher ein Gewerbe anmelden. Als Klein- oder Nebengewerbe ist das erstmal nicht tragisch und kann letztendlich auch finanzielle Vorteile bieten.
- Wenn du Spenden bekommst, musst du ein gemeinnützige Organisation oder einen Verein gründen. Spenden an Privathaushalte sind soweit nicht zulässig. Bei dem ganzen Prozedere der Gründung etc. ist die erste Möglichkeit die sinnvollere.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (2. April 2016)

Nein, auch nicht richtig. Kleinere, unregelmäßige Beträge müssen zwar in der Steuererklärung abgegeben werden, sind aber (ich habe da was von max. € 256,-/Monat im Hinterkopf) steuerfrei.


Und solange keine Spendenquittung ausgestellt wird, würde ich mal von Geldgeschenken ausgehen die weit unter der Grenze zur Steuerpflicht liegen.

Ergo: ois isy! Have fun.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (2. April 2016)

@junkyjerk hast' Sonntag Zeit? Ich nehme Dich gerne mit an den Ammersee. Da kannst sehen, wie entspannt im richtigen Leben geguidet wird. Ich starte 8:30Uhr in Burgau. Platz im Auto und auf'm Radlträger vorhanden.
Bei Interesse bitte PN. Würde mich freuen.


----------



## fr-andi (2. April 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> @junkyjerk hast' Sonntag Zeit? Ich nehme Dich gerne mit an den Ammersee. Da kannst sehen, wie entspannt im richtigen Leben geguidet wird. Ich starte 8:30Uhr in Burgau. Platz im Auto und auf'm Radlträger vorhanden.
> Bei Interesse bitte PN. Würde mich freuen.


Komm,  Jörg,  wär doch was,  enforce auch! Oder  Rennen? 
Im Ernst : die kennen entspanntes Guiding!


----------



## junkyjerk (3. April 2016)

wer sagt denn, dass ich kein entspanntes guiden kenne? leider zu spät gelesen, aber hatte heute eh keine zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (6. April 2016)

blub


----------



## fetzwech (21. April 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/events/246072009061546/

Diesen Samstag wird der SWU-Trail gepflegt, helfende Hände sind ab 9:00 gerne gesehen.

Hier die zu bewältigenden Arbeiten:
*Müll sammeln & entsorgen (dankeschön!)
*Komplette Flowline mit Kies und Kalk ausbessern, teilweise reshapen
*Uphill im unteren Teil neu anlegen

Wenn das geschafft ist:
*Drainage bei DH legen
*Uphill bei Hütte verbessern

Und wenn das geschafft ist kommen die richtig großen Baustellen ;-)

Getränke sind vorhanden, Mittagessen gibts von Pizzeria Europa.

Achja, gesperrt ist am Samstag und Sonntag auch. Sollte aber bei den Wetteraussichten verkraftbar sein :-/

Bis Samstag!


----------



## Man-X (17. Juni 2016)

Weiß jemand ob die Säulingtour schneefrei ist? Hab auf die schnelle kein passendes Lokalforum gefunden.


----------



## B3nNbiKer (26. Juni 2016)

Mal na etwas andere Frage, hat jemand von euch ne schöne Trail Strecke in der Ulmer Gegend welche hauptsächlich aus Trail besteht und die per gps aufgezeichnet wurde so das ich sie nachfahren könnte?


----------



## dimitu (30. Juni 2016)

Also soviel kann ich schreiben, die Säulingtour ist schneefrei !!!
Und
meinen GPS-Trail bei Ulm, 80% Wurzeltrail, 15% Steinchenblockaden und 5% Schotter
gebe ich nicht her  
ist nämlich ein Geheimtipp, sonst ist es ja kein Tipp mehr


----------



## Lambutz (13. Juli 2016)

Vielen dank an die Erbauer und Sponsoren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BearGrylls (23. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich würde Euch gerne zum nächsten Fahrtechnik-Kurs auf dem SWU-Trail einladen. Der Kurs findet am Samstag, 27.08 ab 10 Uhr statt. Dauer wieder 3-4h.

Inhalt des Kurses:

-Bike-Setup für jeden einzelnen zu Beginn 
-Grundtechniken auf dem Parkplatz
-Anwenden der Grundtechniken auf den Trails 
-Fortgeschrittene Fahrtechniken, Technik verfeinern
-Zeitlupen-Videoanalyse für jeden einzelnen
-Tipps und Tricks rund um den Sport

Verbindliche Kosten gibt es keine, ich freue mich aber über eine kleine Spende für meine Studentenkasse. __
Bei weiteren Fragen und zur Anmeldung einfach eine Mail an:
[email protected]

Mit sportlichen Grüßen
Thorsten


----------



## xlacherx (23. August 2016)

Servus. 

Ich bin nicht direkt aus Ulm - würde dort aber mal gern n ne nette Trail Tour kennen lernen. 
Schon oft hab ich von Leute gehört, dass es dort schönre runden gibt. Gäbe es da mal die möglichkeit mit jemanden zu fahren, der sich dan bisschen auskennt? Der jenige könnte sich ja auch per PN melden ;-) 

mfg


----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. August 2016)

Ich gebe Dir Bescheid, wenn ich wieder mal im Blautal unterwegs bin.


----------



## fr-andi (23. August 2016)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Servus.
> 
> Ich bin nicht direkt aus Ulm - würde dort aber mal gern n ne nette Trail Tour kennen lernen.
> Schon oft hab ich von Leute gehört, dass es dort schönre runden gibt. Gäbe es da mal die möglichkeit mit jemanden zu fahren, der sich dan bisschen auskennt? Der jenige könnte sich ja auch per PN melden ;-)
> ...


Nachm Urlaub, Steffen!
Heute noch scherra, austoben, dann Urlaub..


----------



## GabiMTB (25. Oktober 2016)

Hallo miteinander,

ich bin erstmals zum Studieren in Ulm und suche noch ein paar Trainingspartner. Gibts unter euch jemand der ziemlich ambitioniert im Bereich XC und/oder Marathon fährt bzw. jemanden kennt auf den das zutrifft im näheren Umkreis von Ulm.

Zu mir: Ich fahre XC-Bundesliga und bin im U23-Landeskader. Das heißt für mich sind gerade im Winter jetzt auch lange Straßen-/Cross-/MTB-Einheiten am Wochenende auf dem Programm und ich würde mich freuen nicht alleine fahren zu müssen.

Was gibt es denn hier in der Nähe an "Rennsport-Vereinen"/Teams, an die man sich evtl. wenden könnte?

Wäre cool, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt! Gerne auch per PN.

Beste Grüße,
Gabi


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Oktober 2016)

Servus Leute,

ich habe meine Ausbildung bei der DIMB als Fahrtechniktrainer abgeschlossen.
Wenn ihr also Tipps und Tricks braucht, um mehr Sicherheit und Spaß auf dem Bike zu haben, dann meldet euch per PM bei mir.
Termine und Kursinhalte sind völlig individuell wählbar.

Freu mich auf euch, bis bald auf den Trails.

Grüsse.


----------



## Ulmi (25. Oktober 2016)

Junky Gratuliere!

Mmmh Rennsportverein kenn ich nur die Abteilung vom ssv ulm....


----------



## simi82 (26. Oktober 2016)

Willkommen in der Region!

... Bundesliga und Landeskader ist schon ne Hausnummer!

Fahre zumindest einige Marathons im Jahr (12 warens in 2016  )
Bin zwar ambitioniert, doch an dich reiche ich bei Weitem nicht ran. Wenn ich die Ergebnissliste in Trochtelfingen richtig durchgegangen bin, warst du bei dem Rennen vor ein paar Wochen 17 Minuten schneller als ich...  

Wohne 15 km nordöstlich von Ulm, bin aber an den Wochenenden (wenn's Wetter mitspielt) eigentlich immer mit meinem MTB unterwegs.  
Oft von Ulm in Richtung Blaubeuren. Ab und an in und um Geislingen und fahre - wenn bei uns der Nebel ganztags hartnäckig bleibt -
auch gerne ins Allgäu Richtung Oberstdorf.  

"Rennsport-Vereine" im MTB Bereich kenn ich im näheren Umkreis von Ulm auch keine. In Nattheim bei Heidenheim das Persis Team - aber schon etwas weiter entfernt. 
Wir haben ein kleines Hobby Team, dem ich mich letztes Jahr angeschlossen habe. Meistens fahren wir mit ein paar Leuten zu Marathon-Rennen.


----------



## Freaky-blue (27. Oktober 2016)

simi82 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Ergebnissliste in Trochtelfingen richtig durchgegangen bin, warst du bei dem Rennen vor ein paar Wochen 17 Minuten schneller als ich...



Vielleicht hat Gabi ja einen Platten gehabt...


----------



## toddel1 (25. Dezember 2016)

Jat 2016:
Mir scheint, dass alle etwas eingeschlafen sind!!!
Termin: Aalen, 30.12., Gpunkt würde guiden!
Wer ist dabei?
Greez
Toddel
the toddel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddel1 (28. Dezember 2016)

JAT 2016:
INfos hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/jahr...eschugge-friends.557202/page-15#post-14260136


----------



## Chris_360 (14. Januar 2017)

Wenn jemand aus dem Raum Ulm auch die Enduro One Serie mitfährt und Lust auf eine Wochenend-Trainingsgruppe ab März hat, dann schickt mir eine PM


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Februar 2017)

morgen ausfahrt in geislingen, rest per pm


----------



## ALB_rider (25. Februar 2017)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> morgen ausfahrt in geislingen, rest per pm



Die Trails hier bei uns in Geislingen sind zur Zeit echt in top Zustand, alles trocken und wunderbar zu fahren.

Hoffen wir nur dass der Tourenvorschlag in der neusten Mountainbike nicht zu noch mehr Auswertigen auf den Wanderwegen führt


----------



## tbird (25. Februar 2017)

Ich vermiss die alten Zeiten da unten... Wobei wir hier im Fichtelgebirge auch geilste Trails haben!


----------



## Beorn (26. Februar 2017)

Weiß jemand nen Schlosser, der ein Sitzrohr schweißen kann?
Oder hat jemand nen 26er Hardtailrahmen der gröberen Sorte über? Gabel wäre ne Wotan.


----------



## toddel1 (22. Mai 2017)

Hi!
Ich habe mir mein Liteville-Sitzrohr bei Fa. Reinschlüssel in Tübingen schweissen lassen. Super kompetent, die bauen/tunen auch BMX und Dirtbikes, nebenbei schweissen die auch an KFZ-Teilen wie nem Mercedes SL-Flügeltürer.
http://www.alu-reinschlüssel.de/
Du musst aber ein feingedrehtes Innenstück mitbringen sonst läuft das Material unkontrolliert innen ins Sitzrohr.
Grezz!
Toddel
the toddel


----------



## Beorn (22. Mai 2017)

Danke Toddel, ist ein Stahlrahmen, wenn er gemacht wird, dann dank Hinweis von Steffen aus der Dämpferklinik bei bluecraft bikes.


----------



## toddel1 (19. März 2018)

*ToddelTraildays 2018  (*TTD2018) !
Hi Leutz!
Nachdem letztes Weihnachten unsere JAT2017 ausgefallen ist, plane ich dieses Jahr wieder einen 4-Tage-Event in die Dolomiten.
Termin um das WOE vom 23.Juni. (z.B. Sentioro del la pace / Bindelweg).
Bitte melden, wer Lust und Spass am Bikebergsteigen hat (S3 sollte schon sein). Weitere Tourvorschläge sind natürlich willkommen.
P.S.: Die Radsaison hat schon begonnen  ...

Greez!
Toddel
the toddel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3nNbiKer (4. Mai 2018)

Hat mir vielleicht einer von euch gerne auch per pn gxp dateien mit schönen touren rund um Ulm, Geislingen, hdh die hauptsächlich schöne Trails beinhalten, eventuell auch inklusive hochberg bikepark usw.! Finde irgendwie relativ wenig zumindest im Internet!


----------



## dimitu (25. Mai 2018)

Unsere Trail‘s im Fichtelgebirge sind teils zum Weinen; umgestürtzte und entwurzelte Bäume liegen quer und keiner kümmert sich drum...
Noch viel Schlimmer sind die Havestas, riesige Furchen, Bäume und Äste bleiben auf den Wegen liegen...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. September 2018)

Die vertraute kiefer an der ersten rechtskehre vom antennentrail ist verdurstet und dann 
vom sturm aus den wurzeln gerissen worden. Schade. Es war immer schön, um sie herum zu zirkeln.


----------



## B3nNbiKer (26. September 2018)

und wo befindet sich der schöne Antennetrail? Kannst ja mir das auch per pm zukommen lassen, Danke!


----------



## rmvertex (21. Oktober 2018)

Welches Winterpokalteam aus dem Raum Ulm sucht noch einen Mitstreiter. Meine bisherigen Teamkollegen fallen krankheitsbedingt oder aus beruflichen Gründen leider aus.
Würde mich über Anschluß freuen. Letztes Jahr, war kein gutes Jahr, habe ich es immerhin auf 258 Punkte gebracht. 

Grüße Stefan


----------



## slimane- (21. Oktober 2018)

Würde mich auch gerne einem Team anschließen. 300-400 Punkte werden angestrebt.

Gruß Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

